# ♥ December 2021/January 2022 Due Dates ♥



## Skye75

Hi all!! had a search and couldn't find a thread for this so hear it is! My apologies if there already is one. A thread for those that are due December 2021 / January 2022

For those on *FACEBOOK* - here is the link to our FB
group:

Facebook Groups


Post your due date and I'll add it to the first post due dates list :)
Can't wait to virtually meet you all!

Wishing everyone a very happy and healthy 9 months!

:bfp: ~~~~~December due dates ~~~~~~ :bfp:


@Skye75 21/03/21 EDD 1st December 2021

@Tasha36089 EDD 8th December 2021

@Desito87 EDD: 4th December 2021

@Rach87 28/03/21 EDD: 11th December 2021

@aymz1983 EDD 13th December 2021

@Mummyto293 EDD 15th December 2021

@Jessylou4 EDD 16th December 2021

@Sarah Pearce EDD 18th December 2021

@xJessie91x EDD 19th December 2021

@erher EDD 19th December 2021

@xxmyheartxx EDD 21st December 2021

@MummyToAmberx EDD 31st December 2021


:bfp:~~~~~ January Due Dates~~~~~:bfp:



@IsabellaJayne EDD 1st January 2022

@Teafor2 EDD 4th January 2022

@CakeCottage EDD 7th January 2022

@kmpreston EDD 11th January 2022

@mouse_chicky EDD 27th January 2022

@kiki1234 EDD 28th January 2022

@J_and_D EDD 29th January 2022

@live_in_hope EDD 29th January 2022

@babybears25 EDD 31st January 2022


----------



## Rach87

Might as well pop over here! Got my :bfp: last night at 8dpo. It was our last month ttc our 3rd rainbow baby so I am over the moon! 

Apps put my edd as Dec 11th!


----------



## Rach87

My tests dried so far
Top: 8dpo am
Middle: 8dpo pm
Bottom: 9dpo am diluted urine this am


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations @Rach87 !! 
Same here, #3 rainbow baby :dance:


----------



## Skye75

Where are all our march BFP's at?? 

@ciz 
@sallyhansen76 
@KatVM 
@Fuchsia1412


----------



## KatVM

Skye75 said:


> Where are all our march BFP's at??
> 
> @ciz
> @sallyhansen76
> @KatVM
> @Fuchsia1412

I think I’m due November 28! Although I was a week over with my first! So maybe a December baby!


----------



## Skye75

KatVM said:


> I think I’m due November 28! Although I was a week over with my first! So maybe a December baby!

Oh well, close enough to be in here haha!! 
I doubt I'll make it till the 2nd mine will probably end up being a November baby I think


----------



## Rach87

Todays progress 10dpo


----------



## sallyhansen76

HI guys!! Glad to see you here @Rach87 Amazing news!! 

My bean didn't stick around. My EDD was the 27 November. 
Currently not Pregnant, nor TTC. OH has refused any further attempts. So....BLEH


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @sallyhansen76 thats so tough. I hope he comes around and you get your rainbow baby


----------



## Skye75

@sallyhansen76 sorry to hear that, boo to OH!! 

@Rach87 your lines look amazing!! progression looks right on track with those frer's 

@realbeauty86 feel free to join us over here when you are ready :D


----------



## Skye75

Did a fmu today just to see how much of a line stealer..

Perfect!!

So annoyed I have to wait a couple of days to see what my bloods were yesterday. Ugh.
But going off my tests and my nausea things are progressing well. I was quite unwell last night

OH looked at the test this morning and was like "why aren't they positve anymore... ohhhhhhhhh" 
Hahahaha


----------



## Rach87

Cant wait until I get one of those! @Skye75 thats such a beauty! When did your nausea/fatigue start? Ive been nauseus since before I got my bfp and overly exhausted too. I am the slightest bit sick but this seems extreme for only 3w2d pregnant lol.


----------



## Skye75

@Rach87 I've been feeling slightly nauseas for about a week now.. but that's ramped up a bit since yesterday. I get really really bad morning sickness the whole way through my pregnancies though, well I did with my two anyway and I'm figuring this one will be no different unfortunately


----------



## Rach87

I hope its from my mild sore throat/drainage and not a sign if whats to come. With my dd I had 3 days of nausea at week 6 and felt like superwoman the whole rest of the time. With my son I was nauseous and tired the entire time. I got pregnant with him 2 1/2 weeks after a miscarriage so I was feeling crappy from the start and it kind of just stayed. My dtr was and is a serious handful so she makes every day exhausting pregnant or not lol


----------



## realbeauty86

Ok. I’m here lol. I took another test using the cheapies because it wasn’t showing on them, just a shadow but tonight I got a better line. I think I’m just trying to be sure lol. I made an appt. I get a tele call on the 1st then I’ll be able to go in and give blood when I want. 

I haven’t had any symptoms, well not the normal ones. I did catch an awful cold and have the biggest pimple on my face which isn’t normal for me. I cramped a lil today but it stopped. Don’t think I’ll tell my guy until after I have blood results. I kinda don’t wanna tell him til the 3 month mark lol he didn’t understand why I don’t want to tell anyone til then. I explained it but men can be so thick at times smh. 

anyhoo happy to be here lol


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 post it!


----------



## realbeauty86

For the life of me, my camera sucks. Idk how you ladies get good pics


----------



## realbeauty86

So I went and bought another frer. I said fuck it lol I wanted to see some pink lines lol. I’m happy now lol


----------



## Rach87

Yayyy its amazing! I knew that frer would be beautiful!


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 have you worked out your approx due date yet?


----------



## Tasha36089

Cautiously joining you ladies over here. Due date according to lmp is 8th dec. I’m still a little worried about my tests through.


----------



## Rach87

Yay @Tasha36089 !! So happy to have you. How are the tests? Do you have any pics


----------



## Tasha36089

These are from today and yesterday. I just did another easy at home and wondfo and was the same really. Will do another frer in the morning. It’s 11pm here now.


----------



## Rach87

Tasha36089 said:


> These are from today and yesterday. I just did another easy at home and wondfo and was the same really. Will do another frer in the morning. It’s 11pm here now.
> View attachment 1096702
> View attachment 1096703

I would go off the frer progression.....which is amaaaazing for one day! The cheapies really are inconsistent. I just took a cb and [email protected] and the cb is way darker than yesterday but the [email protected] is lighter than this mornings


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> @realbeauty86 have you worked out your approx due date yet?

My app says December 9th. I wanted a Capricorn baby but I’ll take what I can get lol


----------



## realbeauty86

Tasha36089 said:


> These are from today and yesterday. I just did another easy at home and wondfo and was the same really. Will do another frer in the morning. It’s 11pm here now.
> View attachment 1096702
> View attachment 1096703

Yeah. You belong here. \\:D/


----------



## realbeauty86

So have you ladies had your men walking with you the whole journey? I’m thinking of a cute announcement for the fiancé. I’m gonna wait till I get my blood results which should be Monday if I go in Thursday


----------



## Skye75

@realbeauty86 that frer looks fantastic! congratulations :) 

@Tasha36089 I believe you belong here now too :D


----------



## Skye75

realbeauty86 said:


> So have you ladies had your men walking with you the whole journey? I’m thinking of a cute announcement for the fiancé. I’m gonna wait till I get my blood results which should be Monday if I go in Thursday

I wasn't going to tell me OH until I was 6 weeks or so this time, but he noticed I was acting shady so I told him. We've been trying 6 months so both pretty invested and he knows when my AF is due haha


----------



## Skye75

@realbeauty86 what dat did you get your BFP and when is your due date? so I can put it at the front of this thread :)


----------



## realbeauty86

@Skye75 my definite positive was yesterday. I was getting lines before but I wasn’t sure. My due date is December 9th

I wanna tell my guy. He really wants this baby with me but I think I’m gonna hold out til Friday.


----------



## Rach87

realbeauty86 said:


> So have you ladies had your men walking with you the whole journey? I’m thinking of a cute announcement for the fiancé. I’m gonna wait till I get my blood results which should be Monday if I go in Thursday

yep hubbys fully involved. Went to every prenatal appt and scan. With our second he went to the important ones but having our dtr he stayed home with her for the basic check ups.
Each time Ive set a cute little note with the frer on the bathroom counter. This time I was excited and spilled the beans lol. But I still set up little knit baby booties and the frer on the counter lol


----------



## realbeauty86

Aww... I’m debating what to do. I’m Looking through Pinterest for ideas


----------



## Rach87

realbeauty86 said:


> Aww... I’m debating what to do. I’m Looking through Pinterest for ideas

Haha I was just on pinterest trying to find cute ideas to announce to our parents!


----------



## realbeauty86

I’m addicted to Pinterest. Esp with decorating. Hoping a house is in my near future. I love decorating:angelnot:


----------



## Tasha36089

I don’t think it’s going to go well again ladies. Frer is lighter this morning


----------



## Tasha36089

Tested again. What do you think?


----------



## Rach87

I think it still looks good! This early any amount of diluted sample can affect it. My fmu are always crummy


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello all u lovelies just lurking because I know u all and wanted to say how happy I am for all of you. 

Real beauty, dammmmmnnn girrlllllll that frer is so pretty yay. 


Rach , such great progression 

Tash, I think ure progression looks great. Like Rach said when ure so early any thing can effect the Concentration of Ure pee. That latest Frer looks fantastic. 

Will be popping in and out of here to check on u all and wishing u all a very very happy and healthy 9 months. 

<3


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello all u lovelies just lurking because I know u all and wanted to say how happy I am for all of you.
> 
> Real beauty, dammmmmnnn girrlllllll that frer is so pretty yay.
> 
> 
> Rach , such great progression
> 
> Tash, I think ure progression looks great. Like Rach said when ure so early any thing can effect the Concentration of Ure pee. That latest Frer looks fantastic.
> 
> Will be popping in and out of here to check on u all and wishing u all a very very happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> <3

Aww bless you. It’s just such a worry after back to back losses isn’t it. I know I’m obsessing. Hope you’re ok and your test results come back soon x


----------



## realbeauty86

@Tasha36089 i still think you’re fine also. I noticed that my morning urines sucked bad. I tried to stick with afternoon and evening urine for testing

@Suggerhoney thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Is anyone else feeling nauseous yet? I have been since before my bfp and just put it down to something else but I’m not sure. In my two recent pregnancies I haven’t felt sick until the 5/6 week so it’s super early.


----------



## playgirl666

Tasha ur lines are looking great, I really am happy and excited for u, and congrats to all the other ladies aswell xx


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 I swear I was nauseous from conception on. A couple days ago was kind of bad but Im also getting over a mild cold/sore throat so I think the drainage and constant swallowing was part of it. Still the slightest bit off put by foods and the thought of it but I havent had trouble eating at all, just smaller portions.
Just bought a newborn pack of onesies and paci’s. Going to wrap them with a little note and surprise our parents probably tomorrow or friday! We leave sunday for vaca so want to do it before then :)
Oh and I bought another 3 pack of frers:blush:


----------



## Tasha36089

playgirl666 said:


> Tasha ur lines are looking great, I really am happy and excited for u, and congrats to all the other ladies aswell xx

Aww thank you means a lot. Hope we get our rainbow this time xx


Rach87 said:


> @Tasha36089 I swear I was nauseous from conception on. A couple days ago was kind of bad but Im also getting over a mild cold/sore throat so I think the drainage and constant swallowing was part of it. Still the slightest bit off put by foods and the thought of it but I havent had trouble eating at all, just smaller portions.
> Just bought a newborn pack of onesies and paci’s. Going to wrap them with a little note and surprise our parents probably tomorrow or friday! We leave sunday for vaca so want to do it before then :)
> Oh and I bought another 3 pack of frers:blush:

Ah that’s cute. I haven’t even told my partner yet. He’s been working away, he’s back tomorrow but I’ll probably leave it until next week maybe, get past the point of my last loss. I don’t want to keep disappointing him even though he is so great about it all. Just makes me feel a bit rubbish.


----------



## Rach87

Oh and @Tasha36089 I totally get it. As you can tell from my lunatic-esque testing. LOL I had back to back losses so making sure this beany is here to stay


----------



## Tasha36089

Oh and I also bought more frers today and more wondfo. Think I’m keeping Amazon in business. I bought some cheap tests today while
I was in town but the lines were rubbish on them. I’ll post later if I remember.


----------



## realbeauty86

Tasha36089 said:


> Is anyone else feeling nauseous yet? I have been since before my bfp and just put it down to something else but I’m not sure. In my two recent pregnancies I haven’t felt sick until the 5/6 week so it’s super early.

I just have a cold and the bubble guts. Idk if those are symptoms lol. I didn’t get any symptoms at all with my son. I had a great pregnancy. Hopefully this babe will be the same fx’d lol


----------



## Tasha36089

I was going to do another frer but just sat on toilet, pee cup in hand and peed in the toilet. Tomorrow it is lol


----------



## realbeauty86

Lol I have another test left. Maybe I’ll go pee on it just cuz lol y’all rubbing off on me lol. Oh I’ve also been super moody but I’m always that way so I think it’s enhanced. I have a lil gift box I put together for my idiot partner but idk if I wanna give it to him today. I just wanna smack him honestly. He made me mad earlier. I’m trying to let it go. Anyhoo hope you guys are feeling fine


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 hahahah Ive totally done that before! Its so annoying! 

@realbeauty86 aww hes going to be so excited! 

i wasnt going to test again but had a good concentrated sample so....i tested hehe it was a little better sample than this morning but yay a good difference! These tests are dark for pre af, I hope to God its not twins!:shock:


----------



## Skye75

Well I won't be testing again haha I don't think I can get much more positive than this


----------



## Skye75

@Tasha36089 I think you'll be fine :) 

@Rach87 awesome lines


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 :rofl: Ive literally never seen a dye stealer steal ALL the dye!


----------



## realbeauty86

Lol I was about to ask. Why is that line so dark lmao but hey that’s a great thing lol

Yeah rach I’m sure you’re happy the lines are getting darker. I took my last test, it’s a lil darker but not by much which I’m assuming is normal for just the next day. I also drank hella water before so idk.


----------



## Skye75

Rach87 said:


> @Skye75 :rofl: Ive literally never seen a dye stealer steal ALL the dye!

I can't complain with that lol!! hopefully I get yesterdays levels back today before the long weekend and Easter


----------



## Skye75

Got my bloods back from yesterday, 4w6d. 3900. They were 1630 4w3d. So all good at the moment don't have have any more done. Just have have wait for my dating scan now


----------



## Tasha36089

@Skye75 Those are great numbers! 

@Rach87 could well be twinnies, I can’t remember what my tests were like with mine. I wasn’t a poas addict back then lol


----------



## Rach87

Woo great numbers @Skye75 !!

@Tasha36089 with each pregnancy I become more of a poasa than before. Twins do run in my family - my grandma had twins - she had 9 kids, each if her kids has 3-5 kids, and all those kids have 2-5 kids (so a masssssive family) and nobody has had twins since her. Ive been waiting for it to happen. Watch it be me lol


----------



## Skye75

Haha! One is certainly enough for me, OH is a twin (his sister died before they were born) but please just the one for us haha!


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 I always wanted twins, b/g like @Tasha36089 has, but then I had my daughter and realized I do not want twins. Hahaha


----------



## Tasha36089

Haha twins run in every generation on my mums side. I also mc a set of twins years ago. It was so much hard work. I hope there’s just one this time lol


----------



## realbeauty86

Hmm. I don’t think I would mind twins. They run in my fam but a long time ago. It’s long over due for someone, fx’d... if it happens the future hubby better be ready cuz I will be a stay at home mom after that lol. 

oh yeah speaking of him. We did some adult making up lol and I gave him the gift after. He was actually stunned which is shocking cuz he has 5 kids smh. He wanted one with me tho so he’s happy. Now he can’t stop calling the bean Rynn (as if he knows it’s gonna be a girl). One of the names I picked but I didn’t say I wanted yet lol


----------



## realbeauty86

First prenatal visit April 12th. I told the lady I’ve peed on so many sticks lol she just set up the appt lol I thought I needed to go in and prove it first. Guess they’ll have me tested that day


----------



## Tasha36089

Has anyone used answer tests? I did one earlier which was much darker than this mornings frer. Just wondered how they usually compare.


----------



## Rach87

Ah so exciting! Im debating if I should wait until af is due or just call now. My tests are pretty great. I guess I should. I have Lupus so am automatically classified as high risk. They scan me at 6 weeks, then I go in for my normal first booking appt around 8-10 weeks I think where they scan me again. I see MFM once to get into their system and for a once over. Then I get scanned a ton - which I am soooo thankful for. Love seeing beany grow!


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 they dont sell them in the US. At least I couldnt find them online anywhere, but I know @Suggerhoney did and like them - she said they were more how frer used to be.


----------



## Skye75

Tasha36089 said:


> Has anyone used answer tests? I did one earlier which was much darker than this mornings frer. Just wondered how they usually compare.
> View attachment 1096796

That's a great looking test!


----------



## Tasha36089

I’m so pleased with today’s frer. Middle one is the answer from last night


----------



## Rach87

Yayy @Tasha36089 gorgeous progression!! So thrilled for you


----------



## realbeauty86

So have any of you started IB??? I know what’s suppose to happen, I’m 4w 1 day today and it’s normal to bleed. It isn’t heavy but I’m just nervous because I’ve been cramping but not horribly like usual af cramps. My guy gave me a foot and back rub to try and keep me calm. Gotta love him lol. How are you ladies coming along? 
Congrats on the progression @Tasha36089 looking good girlie


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 Ive never had IB with any of my pregnancies. Has the bleeding stopped? Hope youre ok


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> @realbeauty86 Ive never had IB with any of my pregnancies. Has the bleeding stopped? Hope youre ok

I just went to the bathroom since the first time. It’s still there and still minimal. I read a thread on here... a lady back in March posted. It helped to read it, I see how a lot of women went thru this and the light cramping so I’m remaining positive. I’ve had a couple miscarriages before so I know what to expect and it’s nothing like that


----------



## Skye75

I've never had IB either.. hope the bleeding stops soon for you @realbeauty86 

@Tasha36089 that's a great frer :D


----------



## Skye75

I keep getting mild stitch like pains on my lower left yesterday and today and a little on my right today :/ Hope it's just everything stretching or gas etc and nothing bad.
Just so ridiculously over anxious this time around. with my levels more than doubling it shouldn't be ectopic. Mild constant nausea so that's got to be a good sign.
17 days until my dating scan :(


----------



## Skye75

My youngest turned 7 today, how the time has flown!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Hope the bleeding stops for you @realbeauty86. I never had IB with any of my pregnancies but did bleed a little later on with my daughter.
@Skye75 I’m sure it’s just everything stretching. I get you though, I’m so anxious too.


----------



## Tasha36089

Skye75 said:


> My youngest turned 7 today, how the time has flown!!
> 
> View attachment 1096861
> View attachment 1096862
> View attachment 1096863

Beautiful. A big happy bday to your daughter x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tasha36089 yes I used answer. 
When I had 3 days of Frer staying the same I used the Answer brand and got a line stealer. 
I love Answer. The line stealer I got on that was 14dpo where as Frer the lines just matched no line stealer. 
But I did get one on frer at about 18dpo and a complete line stealer at 20 dpo I think. 
But Answer gave me the line stealer first.


@realbeauty86 
I had never had implantation bleeding with any of mine but I did with this one at 14dpo I had orange redish blood when wiping also had backache and stabbings pains around the Overy area. 
It did stop but from BFP to 7 weeks I had pink spotting when wiping. 

I also had a bleed at 6 weeks and another bleed on Thursday at 14+5 weeks. 
Found out I have a cervical errosion and so my cervix is very sensitive and the blood vessel only has to be irritated a little and it bleeds. 
Not sure if it was that thet gave me the spotting early on or not. I think early on it was definitely IB. 

It's horrible seeing any blood when pregnant so i really hope it stops but it probably is bean getting snug. 

Hope that helps


----------



## realbeauty86

@Suggerhoney yes. It helps. You actually commented on the thread I found from March, it made me feel better. It hasn’t stopped yet but it’s just a tinge now... brownish pink looking. Still cramping but I’m remaining calm. I’m ok :) thank you


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> @Tasha36089 yes I used answer.
> When I had 3 days of Frer staying the same I used the Answer brand and got a line stealer.
> I love Answer. The line stealer I got on that was 14dpo where as Frer the lines just matched no line stealer.
> But I did get one on frer at about 18dpo and a complete line stealer at 20 dpo I think.
> But Answer gave me the line stealer first.
> 
> 
> @realbeauty86
> I had never had implantation bleeding with any of mine but I did with this one at 14dpo I had orange redish blood when wiping also had backache and stabbings pains around the Overy area.
> It did stop but from BFP to 7 weeks I had pink spotting when wiping.
> 
> I also had a bleed at 6 weeks and another bleed on Thursday at 14+5 weeks.
> Found out I have a cervical errosion and so my cervix is very sensitive and the blood vessel only has to be irritated a little and it bleeds.
> Not sure if it was that thet gave me the spotting early on or not. I think early on it was definitely IB.
> 
> It's horrible seeing any blood when pregnant so i really hope it stops but it probably is bean getting snug.
> 
> Hope that helps

Thanks I’m 17dpo now so might try an answer again in a few days. My line today on frer is the same as control line.


----------



## Tasha36089

Today’s tests. Frer looks a bit lighter to me but so does the control line.


----------



## Desito87

Hi, I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am 34 and this my first pregnancy after early mc 2years ago.
I found out at 10dpo and it showed dark on frer and 1-2weeks on cbd, 5weeks today.
EDD according to app 7th Dec.
I'm so exited and worried at the same time


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats @Desito87 \\:D/


----------



## Desito87

Thank you, congratulation to all of you too


----------



## Rach87

Yay welcome and congrats! @Desito87 I was born in 87 also! I’ll be 34 in May

I guess we could all have an introductory post for each other and any new mamas joining? I’ll post mine next :)


----------



## Rach87

My name is Rachelle (sounds like Rachel) I have been married for almost 8.5 years and have two adorable kiddos, my daughter Delilah - 5.5 yrs, and my son Sawyer - 2.5 yrs. Hubby is a firefighter/paramedic and works 24 hr shifts so Im a part time single mama. I live in Michigan about 30 min north of Detroit. I have Lupus and fibromyalgia(diagnosed at 19 yrs old) so my pregnancies are automatically categorized as high risk even if theres no complications. Thankfully both full term pregnancies were uneventful. I have had 4 early miscarriages which is very common in lupus. Hoping and praying this pregnancy is just as uneventful as my other 2. Good thing about being high risk is I get tons of scans!! Cant wait to get my first. Im usually scanned at 6 weeks - not sure if covid will change that. Hopefully not!


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 would we be able to have the front page in due date order? Kind of like the tww test threads? Would be fun/easy to track/see how far everyone is easily. If not, no worries :)


----------



## realbeauty86

Hi. My name is Brittaney. I am 35yrs old and I have one kid, he’ll be 8 in a couple weeks. I was married for ten years and he was awful, I recently finalized the divorce and moving on. I’ve had 2 miscarriages in the past and one abortion (not proud but had to be done). I don’t work right now, I resigned last March. I was in a bad car accident 11/2019 where I dislocated my hip and broke my dominant wrist in 2 different places. I’ve had 3 surgeries since then. My life did a complete 360 and I lost everything so I’m literally starting over. I think it’s time a little happiness comes my way and I’m thankful for it so far. I’m engaged to a great guy, it took me 3 tries for this baby, I’ll be married before he or she comes... then I should be moving to Texas hopefully so I’m looking forward to this year.


----------



## Skye75

Have updated the front page :) 

Welcome @Desito87


----------



## Skye75

Will do my intro in the next day or two, feeling very unwell today. Was visiting my kids grandparents a couple of hours ago and almost passed out then threw my guts up in their toilet :shock:


----------



## Tasha36089

Congrats @Desito87. Will do my intro later on, busy day today.


----------



## realbeauty86

Feel better @Skye75


----------



## Desito87

Thank you @Skye75, I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Rach87

Oh no hope its just a one off and you feel better @Skye75


----------



## Tasha36089

I’m stressing myself out. My progression the last few days has been rubbish. Today’s looks the same maybe lighter IC’s. Frer is the same as two days ago. This is what happened in my two losses recently frers just stalled then bled a few days later.


----------



## Tasha36089

@Skye75 hope you’re feeling ok now


----------



## realbeauty86

As much as I hate to say these words aloud, I think I may be miscarrying. The blood stopped. Now it’s back and red. My cramps haven’t picked up yet but they probably will smh. This sucks


----------



## Suggerhoney

realbeauty86 said:


> As much as I hate to say these words aloud, I think I may be miscarrying. The blood stopped. Now it’s back and red. My cramps haven’t picked up yet but they probably will smh. This sucks


Oh sweetheart I really hope it's not.
Hopefully u just have a cervix erosion like me.
When I bled on Thursday and also at 6 weeks the blood was red.
I really hope it is just something like that and not a MC.


----------



## Rach87

Oh no no @realbeauty86 I really hope its not that. So sorry youre in a worry now. I hope it stops and baby is ok


----------



## Rach87

With my mc’s once the cramping started it never stopped. Im hoping since the cramps/blood stopped for a time its maybe just an irritation? Were your other miscarriages like this?


----------



## Skye75

realbeauty86 said:
 

> As much as I hate to say these words aloud, I think I may be miscarrying. The blood stopped. Now it’s back and red. My cramps haven’t picked up yet but they probably will smh. This sucks

Oh no, hope you aren't @realbeauty86 xx


----------



## Lucy3

Hey just me having a lurk!

@realbeauty86 i really hope the bleeding is ok now, I had breakthrough bleeding at around 4-5 weeks and all was ok. Wasn’t super heavy but like a light period


----------



## Tasha36089

@realbeauty86 hope you’re ok and bleeding stops soon


----------



## Skye75

@realbeauty86 how are you??


----------



## Tasha36089

@realbeauty86 hoping everything’s ok. 


So as I didn’t have time yesterday, here’s a bit about me. My names Tasha, I’m 31. I have 4 children Jaimee 14, Demi 11 and twins Ruby and Harley 10. I was married to their dad and with him 14 years but we’ve been split a few years now. I am now with a new partner and have a step daughter Jessica who is 10. I’m from the West Midlands, uk and I work as a care assistant doing night shifts. I had a MMC with twins after my first and then a loss in December and another last month at 5+4 so I’m super anxious and a poas addict! It’s so nice having you ladies to chat to.


----------



## Skye75

Okay time for my intro :) still sick today, threw up 3 times before 10am.. ugh

My names Skye, I'm 28 and from Western Australia. I'm currently studying Cert 4 in community services and cert 4 in youth work (so social work)
I have two amazing kiddos to my ex partner (whom is a complete butthead and I got dragged through court all year last year for custody of my kids he was going for 100% custody and the end result was he got 30% and me 70%. The orders were made in October last year and since then he has seen them a total of 6 times... so a waste of time getting orders done since he doesn't follow them!!
My son Beau turned 8 in January, he has ADHD. My daughter Tessa turned 7 a couple of days ago, and she is the most amazing little person.
I was single for 4 years, I left the kids dad in 2017 after finding him cheating on me.
I met my fiancé Tom last year and we haven't looked back, he is the most amazing (whilst infuriating ha ha) person I know and he's my best friend. He has no kids of his own but is the best step dad you could ask for to my kids.
We have been trying to conceive since October 2020 having a chemical in December and January. Finally got our BFP in March 2021 and expecting our rainbow 2nd December 2021. We are both hoping for a boy but will be over the moon with a healthy bub.


----------



## daniyaaq

Just lurking around.

@realbeauty86 i hope all is well, I been following your ttc journey in the background.

@Skye75 finally find out which part of Australia you in, I’m in Victoria.


----------



## Skye75

daniyaaq said:


> Just lurking around.
> 
> @realbeauty86 i hope all is well, I been following your ttc journey in the background.
> 
> @Skye75 finally find out which part of Australia you in, I’m in Victoria.

Yeah good ol WA. About 500km North of Perth. Victoria is nice!!


----------



## realbeauty86

Hi ladies. Thanks for all the concern. The bleeding hasn’t been persistent but it hasn’t stopped altogether yet. I decided to come to the emergency and see what’s going on. At least for the lab work and have something to compare to on the 12th. I’m still nervous but praying and letting Gods will be done. I’ll let you ladies know when I know something


----------



## Suggerhoney

@realbeauty86 
Oh hon I have been thinking about u all night. Absolutely praying all is well and it's just some breakthrough bleeding or a erosion like me. Lord let this sis and her baby be alright and let all be well [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> @realbeauty86 hoping everything’s ok.
> 
> 
> So as I didn’t have time yesterday, here’s a bit about me. My names Tasha, I’m 31. I have 4 children Jaimee 14, Demi 11 and twins Ruby and Harley 10. I was married to their dad and with him 14 years but we’ve been split a few years now. I am now with a new partner and have a step daughter Jessica who is 10. I’m from the West Midlands, uk and I work as a care assistant doing night shifts. I had a MMC with twins after my first and then a loss in December and another last month at 5+4 so I’m super anxious and a poas addict! It’s so nice having you ladies to chat to.


Are u near Birmingham hon? I had my liver transplant done at the New Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Birmingham great place


----------



## realbeauty86

Suggerhoney said:


> @realbeauty86
> Oh hon I have been thinking about u all night. Absolutely praying all is well and it's just some breakthrough bleeding or a erosion like me. Lord let this sis and her baby be alright and let all be well [-o&lt;

Thank you so much @Suggerhoney You’re about to make me cry lol 
Still waiting tho. For a dr. Hate those dreaded words


----------



## Suggerhoney

realbeauty86 said:


> Thank you so much @Suggerhoney You’re about to make me cry lol
> Still waiting tho. For a dr. Hate those dreaded words


I'm thinking of you sweetheart. Praying its good news


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Are u near Birmingham hon? I had my liver transplant done at the New Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Birmingham great place

Yes just down the road. I used to work at the women’s hospital next to the QE.


----------



## realbeauty86

Waiting and waiting... they did a vaginal ultrasound and they dont tell you anything but wait for the Dr. that’s so nerve wrecking. I’m on edge. Haul ass!!! Lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Yes just down the road. I used to work at the women’s hospital next to the QE.


Oh wow. Yes the women's is right next door. .I cud of had my last 2 babies there it I wanted to I did get the offer. But we live down south in Wiltshire and I wanted to have my babies at our local hospital. But I've seen Birmingham womons on One Born Every Minute and it looks lovely. Love a Brummie accent too. <3




realbeauty86 said:


> Waiting and waiting... they did a vaginal ultrasound and they dont tell you anything but wait for the Dr. that’s so nerve wrecking. I’m on edge. Haul ass!!! Lol


Urghhh the waiting is the worst. I really hope u see the Doc soon hon. I keep checking for updates. Literally got it ALL crossed


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh wow. Yes the women's is right next door. .I cud of had my last 2 babies there it I wanted to I did get the offer. But we live down south in Wiltshire and I wanted to have my babies at our local hospital. But I've seen Birmingham womons on One Born Every Minute and it looks lovely. Love a Brummie accent too. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urghhh the waiting is the worst. I really hope u see the Doc soon hon. I keep checking for updates. Literally got it ALL crossed

Yes it lovely. I was a student midwife there but I only did my first year. Hope to go back someday.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Yes it lovely. I was a student midwife there but I only did my first year. Hope to go back someday.


That's amazing hon. I wud love to be a midwife but I'm no good at all the theory side of things 
Good with practical but not all the paper work. Absolutely hopless lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@realbeauty86 

Any news my lovely


----------



## Tasha36089

@realbeauty86 been thinking about you all day. Hope you’re ok. 

Here’s my tests for today (bottom) at 19dpo


----------



## realbeauty86

Ok. So... I got blood work and a vaginal scan. Naturally they don’t tell you anything. The doctor finally comes in and wants to do a vaginal check with his hand. He wanted to see if my cervix was closed or open. He did ask me before hand if I’ve had any abdominal surgeries, which I have had 3 total. Idk maybe that has something to do with the fact that they couldnt see the sac yet. Blood and urine shows positive. He said if my cervix was open that means I could be miscarrying. It was CLOSED!!! Thank God. So I’m calm now and I have faith that this baby will survive. Idk exactly what my hcg is, he said I’m still so early so I’ll just upload what I have and when I see my ob next week, I’ll have something to compare to.


----------



## realbeauty86

Awesome progression @Tasha36089


----------



## Tasha36089

realbeauty86 said:


> Ok. So... I got blood work and a vaginal scan. Naturally they don’t tell you anything. The doctor finally comes in and wants to do a vaginal check with his hand. He wanted to see if my cervix was closed or open. He did ask me before hand if I’ve had any abdominal surgeries, which I have had 3 total. Idk maybe that has something to do with the fact that they could see the sac yet. Blood and urine shows positive. He said if my cervix was open that means I could be miscarrying. It was CLOSED!!! Thank God. So I’m calm now and I have faith that this baby will survive. Idk exactly what my hcg is, he said I’m still so early so I’ll just upload what I have and when I see my ob next week, I’ll have something to compare to.
> 
> View attachment 1096963

I’m glad you’re ok and everything seems ok. I don’t much about HCG levels but that seems well within the normal levels. I’m surprised they scanned you it’s still so early to see anything at all even a sac.


----------



## Tasha36089

@Skye75 how are you feeling? I’m feeling sick literally all the time. I didn’t think it was pregnancy related being so early but it must be


----------



## Skye75

@realbeauty86 so your hcg level is 283 :) fingers and toes crossed for you the number keeps rising. Glad the cervix is closed :)

@Tasha36089 siiiiiiiick ha ha. It's 8.17am here and I've already thrown up twice. Ugh.


----------



## Rach87

Yayyy @realbeauty86 thats great news. Hopefully they can give you more answers at your appt. 

@Tasha36089 I see a dye stealer peaking through!! Beautiful

@Skye75 so sorry! My friend had HG with both pregnancies and its seems so miserable. 

ive been nauseous since Im pretty sure the moment sperm met egg. Lol i attributed it to when i had a sore throat and drainage but it hasn't stopped. Thankfully its not terrible and I can still eat but just feel blah about food/drink. 

scheduled my first scan for 4/19 at 6w2d and then my first OB appt 5/19 at 10w4d. Im sooo excited to see a little bubby in there! Anyone else have their appts or first scans booked? 

it seems like the April testing thread is heating up and some bfps rolling in so our group might get bigger soon! The more the merrier :)


----------



## Skye75

Rach87 said:


> Yayyy @realbeauty86 thats great news. Hopefully they can give you more answers at your appt.
> 
> @Tasha36089 I see a dye stealer peaking through!! Beautiful
> 
> @Skye75 so sorry! My friend had HG with both pregnancies and its seems so miserable.
> 
> ive been nauseous since Im pretty sure the moment sperm met egg. Lol i attributed it to when i had a sore throat and drainage but it hasn't stopped. Thankfully its not terrible and I can still eat but just feel blah about food/drink.
> 
> scheduled my first scan for 4/19 at 6w2d and then my first OB appt 5/19 at 10w4d. Im sooo excited to see a little bubby in there! Anyone else have their appts or first scans booked?
> 
> it seems like the April testing thread is heating up and some bfps rolling in so our group might get bigger soon! The more the merrier :)

Yeah it definitely does suck, it pretty much feels like constant motion/sea sickness. Gross..

Looks like a few promising tests over in the April thread :D 

My dating scan is booked in for the 21st I'll be 7w6d seems like forever away. 
Need to ring and find an OB have only seen my gp so far.


----------



## Skye75

Well just rang and scheduled an appointment with an OB, had to ring a different clinic as my usual drs don't do maternity. Got into the OB I was wanting though so that's good, my first appointment isn't until the 22nd April so the day after my scan. 
Going to have to book in to my normal doc before that I think though to get something for the morning sickness.. usually get Ondansetron with my last two pregnancies.


----------



## Skye75

@erher welcome to join us over here when you are ready :D


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 sickness is awful I’m currently on Vit B6, restavit ( doxylamine) and ondansteon. Certainly makes it better but still manage to vomit 2-4 times a day.


----------



## erher

Skye75 said:


> @erher welcome to join us over here when you are ready :D

I’m really excited to join! Thank you for being so welcoming!


----------



## Tasha36089

@Rach87 just want a blazing dye stealer to put my mind at rest. 
@Skye75 I feel you, the first thing I did this morning is run to the toilet. I had HG in my last successful pregnancy and it was awful. Hoping it’s a good sign though. 
@erher congratulations! Lovely to have you


----------



## Skye75

erher said:


> I’m really excited to join! Thank you for being so welcoming!

What will your expected due date be? so I can add you to the front page :) 
Any time, lovely to have you here with us!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@realbeauty86 
You don't know how happy I am reading ure update girl. Phew. I'm so happy all is good and cervix is shut yay. 
Not sure about HCG levels because we don't have that done here in the UK. 
But looking great. 
Hopefully the bleeding was just a bit of implantation bleeding. 
Hope there won't be any more.


----------



## realbeauty86

Yeah. I was still worried. I was bleeding more yesterday but today it has stopped and the cramping has subsided. So I’m praying it was just old blood or something because it was dark. I’m gonna get a test from Walmart today just to be sure


----------



## Suggerhoney

realbeauty86 said:


> Yeah. I was still worried. I was bleeding more yesterday but today it has stopped and the cramping has subsided. So I’m praying it was just old blood or something because it was dark. I’m gonna get a test from Walmart today just to be sure


Seeing any blood in pregnancy is so so scary. 
I really hope there will be no more


----------



## realbeauty86

Well it’s off and on but as long as it’s not bright red or clots... I’m ok with that. I took a test today and I actually have a DYE STEALER today lol I think that’s what u call it lol


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations on the dye stealer @realbeauty86


----------



## Tasha36089

@realbeauty86 thats a great test


----------



## realbeauty86

Thanks ladies ;)​


----------



## Rach87

Looks great @realbeauty86 so happy to see that!


----------



## realbeauty86

You guys know how we have these estimated due dates. I wonder is it possible that I caught my pregnancy really early because I’m seeing a lot of ppl at 4 weeks who have an hcg number over 1000. It’s kinda worrisome thinking about it


----------



## Tasha36089

Did you calculate your due date from your last period? Hcg numbers can vary so much in early pregnancy so I wouldnt worry about that.


----------



## Tasha36089

@Jessylou4 here you go


----------



## Jessylou4

Tasha36089 said:


> @Jessylou4 here you go :)

Thankyou!


----------



## aymz1983

Hello everyone :)

Hoping I can come join - just got my BFP today, due date at the moment is 13 December but I know that will change in a few weeks no doubt at 12 week scan!

Feeling excited but nervous as heck - my oldest has just turned 18 and my youngest will be almost 10 by the time this one is born so feels like I'm starting from scratch again!

Haven't told OH yet, although I'm desperate to. I've ordered some cute little baby vests to surprise him with (and hoping it doesn't go down like a lead balloon lol as we were ntnp but still, I worry!)

Will be nice to be able to talk about it with likewise people!


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> Hello everyone :)
> 
> Hoping I can come join - just got my BFP today, due date at the moment is 13 December but I know that will change in a few weeks no doubt at 12 week scan!
> 
> Feeling excited but nervous as heck - my oldest has just turned 18 and my youngest will be almost 10 by the time this one is born so feels like I'm starting from scratch again!
> 
> Haven't told OH yet, although I'm desperate to. I've ordered some cute little baby vests to surprise him with (and hoping it doesn't go down like a lead balloon lol as we were ntnp but still, I worry!)
> 
> Will be nice to be able to talk about it with likewise people!
> 
> View attachment 1097050

Hi and big congrats! I feel the same as you. My eldest is 14 and my youngest are twins who are 10 so it’s like it’s all new again And I can’t remember what it was all like before. I was going to do the same for my OH but had to tell him well he guessed when I turned down a bottle of wine at the weekend lol.


----------



## aymz1983

Tasha36089 said:


> Hi and big congrats! I feel the same as you. My eldest is 14 and my youngest are twins who are 10 so it’s like it’s all new again And I can’t remember what it was all like before. I was going to do the same for my OH but had to tell him well he guessed when I turned down a bottle of wine at the weekend lol.

Thank you, and to you too! I don't drink much anyway so luckily no chance of him guessing like that lol. I so want to tell him now but as it's his first I also want to do something special in a way, and the baby grows won't be here until 13th at the latest...! So for now it's just me and my head ha (and the lovely people at BnB!)


----------



## Jessylou4

Hi everyone Congratulations to everyone on their BFPS. Hoping I’m in this thread for the long haul now. 
I’ve just come over from the April TWW thread. Had my first BFP on Saturday and I’ve worked out my EDD as the 16th December. I’m 4wks 3 days and have an early scan booked in for next Thursday when I will be 5wks4 but not sure if they are going to be able to see much! Has anyone had a scan that early and been able to see a heartbeat? 
I was also wondering if anyone else had a pregnancy after recurrent miscarriage and was been offered slightly more regular scans than the traditional NHS ones of 12/20 weeks? 

I have a beautiful little boy who is 3 in July and we have been TTC for about 18 months now. 
I’ve had 6 chemical pregnancies leading up to this so I’m cautious but my line progression is better than it’s ever been and I’ve been on progesterone and also aspirin from ovulation this cycle aswell as having weekly acupuncture since January.

Hope everyone is well and I look forward to chatting to you all for the next few months xx


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> Thank you, and to you too! I don't drink much anyway so luckily no chance of him guessing like that lol. I so want to tell him now but as it's his first I also want to do something special in a way, and the baby grows won't be here until 13th at the latest...! So for now it's just me and my head ha (and the lovely people at BnB!)

No I don’t either but we had a very rare child free weekend haha. I used to make the vests etc I think I’m going to get it all set back up to do one for my announcement to the kids etc.


----------



## Tasha36089

Jessylou4 said:


> Hi everyone Congratulations to everyone on their BFPS. Hoping I’m in this thread for the long haul now.
> I’ve just come over from the April TWW thread. Had my first BFP on Saturday and I’ve worked out my EDD as the 16th December. I’m 4wks 3 days and have an early scan booked in for next Thursday when I will be 5wks4 but not sure if they are going to be able to see much! Has anyone had a scan that early and been able to see a heartbeat?
> I was also wondering if anyone else had a pregnancy after recurrent miscarriage and was been offered slightly more regular scans than the traditional NHS ones of 12/20 weeks?
> 
> I have a beautiful little boy who is 3 in July and we have been TTC for about 18 months now.
> I’ve had 6 chemical pregnancies leading up to this so I’m cautious but my line progression is better than it’s ever been and I’ve been on progesterone and also aspirin from ovulation this cycle aswell as having weekly acupuncture since January.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I look forward to chatting to you all for the next few months xx

I’ve had two back to back losses and asked the dr if I’d get any early scans etc and she said no unless I book privately which I will. I’m not sure you will see a hb that early though so don’t stress if you don’t. My friend had one at 6+4 and didn’t see one until the follow up a week later. 
Your lines look great. Mine are also better this time than they have been previously so hoping that’s a good sign for us both. 
I’ve been taking high dose folic acid as my boys have heart defects, macca root, vitamin d and since bfp ive been taking low dose aspirin. Not sure if that’s helped this time so far.


----------



## aymz1983

Jessylou4 said:


> Hi everyone Congratulations to everyone on their BFPS. Hoping I’m in this thread for the long haul now.
> I’ve just come over from the April TWW thread. Had my first BFP on Saturday and I’ve worked out my EDD as the 16th December. I’m 4wks 3 days and have an early scan booked in for next Thursday when I will be 5wks4 but not sure if they are going to be able to see much! Has anyone had a scan that early and been able to see a heartbeat?
> I was also wondering if anyone else had a pregnancy after recurrent miscarriage and was been offered slightly more regular scans than the traditional NHS ones of 12/20 weeks?
> 
> I have a beautiful little boy who is 3 in July and we have been TTC for about 18 months now.
> I’ve had 6 chemical pregnancies leading up to this so I’m cautious but my line progression is better than it’s ever been and I’ve been on progesterone and also aspirin from ovulation this cycle aswell as having weekly acupuncture since January.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I look forward to chatting to you all for the next few months xx

Congratulations! When I had my youngest it was following 3 recurrent miscarriages, and I had scans every 2 weeks up to 12 weeks and then I had a couple of extra scans around second and third tri at some point. However, I had taken part in a clinical trial about miscarriages and pregnancies thereafter so I don't know if that was a part of it or if I'd have got those anyway.

I've just discovered a Babybond centre in my local town so I may book myself in for an early scan as I'm feeling very nervous, especially as I am crampy and backachey and I know that's supposed to be normal but I find I worry more. I'm also going to turn 38 September so I'm worried age will be against me too.


----------



## aymz1983

Tasha36089 said:


> No I don’t either but we had a very rare child free weekend haha. I used to make the vests etc I think I’m going to get it all set back up to do one for my announcement to the kids etc.

That sounds exciting...I haven't thought that far ahead yet haha


----------



## Mummyto293

Hi everyone! Hope you don’t mind if I join in. Recently had a bfp approx 4 weeks! 
This will be my fourth pregnancy 1 early mc 2 healthy pregnancies. Can’t help but feel anxious and wishing time would hurry up...


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you don’t mind if I join in. Recently had a bfp approx 4 weeks!
> This will be my fourth pregnancy 1 early mc 2 healthy pregnancies. Can’t help but feel anxious and wishing time would hurry up...

Congratulations! Love all these new bfp’s


----------



## Mummyto293

Tasha36089 said:


> Congratulations! Love all these new bfp’s

Congrats to you too! How are you feeling?


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> Congrats to you too! How are you feeling?

I'm good thanks, feeing sick most of the time but I’m glad for now lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessylou4 said:


> Hi everyone Congratulations to everyone on their BFPS. Hoping I’m in this thread for the long haul now.
> I’ve just come over from the April TWW thread. Had my first BFP on Saturday and I’ve worked out my EDD as the 16th December. I’m 4wks 3 days and have an early scan booked in for next Thursday when I will be 5wks4 but not sure if they are going to be able to see much! Has anyone had a scan that early and been able to see a heartbeat?
> I was also wondering if anyone else had a pregnancy after recurrent miscarriage and was been offered slightly more regular scans than the traditional NHS ones of 12/20 weeks?
> 
> I have a beautiful little boy who is 3 in July and we have been TTC for about 18 months now.
> I’ve had 6 chemical pregnancies leading up to this so I’m cautious but my line progression is better than it’s ever been and I’ve been on progesterone and also aspirin from ovulation this cycle aswell as having weekly acupuncture since January.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I look forward to chatting to you all for the next few months xx


Hi hon 
I had 4 losses last year and unfortunately they do not give u any extra scans. 
I ended having one at 6 and 8 weeks on the NHS but that was because of bleeding. If I didn't have the bleeding I wudnt of got a scan untill I was 12+6 weeks. 
Shit I know. 

U can always book a privet scan tho. They do reassurance scans from 6 to 11 weeks. 


@realbeauty86 
Lovely line stealer hon yay.


----------



## aymz1983

Mummyto293 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you don’t mind if I join in. Recently had a bfp approx 4 weeks!
> This will be my fourth pregnancy 1 early mc 2 healthy pregnancies. Can’t help but feel anxious and wishing time would hurry up...

Congratulations! I feel the same, so hard at this stage! I think I'm about 4+2 going by LMP and cycle average lengths. I'm sure it will go fast for everyone else!


----------



## Mummyto293

I think I’m going to go for a private scan at 8/9 weeks just to make sure everything is going as planned and then it will break up the time between the 12 week scan x


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 hcg varies a TON. If you google ‘hcg by weeks’ you’ll see by I think week 10 theres like a 100,000 variance in the normal range. Lol that frer was great I think youre ok :) I know its hard not to worry though.

@Jessylou4 @aymz1983 @Mummyto293 yayyyy!!!! So great to check in after just a few hours and three new mamas! Congrats excited to have you here with us!

19dpo 4w4d got my solid dye stealer :dance: hadnt tested since Sunday so it was exciting to see! Held off on my cheapies for 5weeks which is this saturday....and will get another frer for then also haha.


It seems like all of us have had multiple miscarriages. I had one before my daughter, 1 before my son, and 2 back to back before this one. Im confident with this one, my lines were darker at 3.5weeks than with any if my chemicals after 4 weeks. Actually I dont think even my two babies did I ever get lines this dark lol. And Ive had nausea since before my bfp. Really hoping its not twins. My grandma had a set of twins, she had 9 children, each of them had 3-5 children, and each of us(my sibs and allll my cousins) have 2-5 babies, no twins at all. I just know it’ll probably be me hit with them LOL


----------



## Desito87

@realbeauty86 I'm happy you feel better and this test is a beauty.

Congratulation to the all new bfp's

I feel very good most of the time apart occasional tiredness in the afternoons for a couple of hours and very sore boobs but no other symptoms, so a bit worried. I haven't heard from the midwife and no appointments booked yet, NHS is very slow and with the previous mc can't stop thinking something will go wrong.


----------



## Tasha36089

@Rach87 that test is amazing.


----------



## Tasha36089

I’ve booked a scan for 18th April at 6+4 just to put my mind at rest. I’m so anxious all the time. Every little twinge I’m panicking


----------



## realbeauty86

Nice test Rach!!! Congrats all the new ladies joining. I’m writing before my phone dies lol. I’m going with my mom to the emergency room, just for an arm but I think I’m gonna have more blood drawn. Doc said I could. So why not. I just wish a month would pass already. I hate having anxiety and bad nerves. Sorry if you guys get tired of me going back and forth. It’s just the bleeding won’t stop. It’s still not a lot but it hasn’t stopped lol so yeah sorry in advance


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 thats why we’re here! Vent away! I cant imagine how scary. At least some bleeding in early pregnancy is normal so theres that 1/8 oz of comfort. Sorry it hasn't stopped yet. Is there any more cramping? And that test is preeeettttyyyyy! So for now I think baby is staying put :)


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> @realbeauty86 thats why we’re here! Vent away! I cant imagine how scary. At least some bleeding in early pregnancy is normal so theres that 1/8 oz of comfort. Sorry it hasn't stopped yet. Is there any more cramping? And that test is preeeettttyyyyy! So for now I think baby is staying put :)

Lol I agree. Thank you. I’m praying hard for this lil baby. If my numbers are picking up then that really will help ease my mind. If I can stay off the internet I might be ok. It’s great being able to talk with ppl going through similar stuff but certain things you see are hard to unsee... like those huge hcg levels a lot of ppl have lol

the cramping isn’t as bad as it was, that actually has slowed. It comes back if I get a lil active but then I usually sit my tail down.


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 Dr Google is the worst!! Lol


----------



## realbeauty86

Sooo... my numbers went up 100 points so I’m at 382 now. Guess I need to cool it and just accept this pregnancy and be happy about it. Whatever will happen will happen and I think this sticky babe will stick [-o&lt;:hugs:


----------



## Skye75

aymz1983 said:


> Hello everyone :)
> 
> Hoping I can come join - just got my BFP today, due date at the moment is 13 December but I know that will change in a few weeks no doubt at 12 week scan!
> 
> Feeling excited but nervous as heck - my oldest has just turned 18 and my youngest will be almost 10 by the time this one is born so feels like I'm starting from scratch again!
> 
> Haven't told OH yet, although I'm desperate to. I've ordered some cute little baby vests to surprise him with (and hoping it doesn't go down like a lead balloon lol as we were ntnp but still, I worry!)
> 
> Will be nice to be able to talk about it with likewise people!
> 
> View attachment 1097050




Jessylou4 said:


> Hi everyone Congratulations to everyone on their BFPS. Hoping I’m in this thread for the long haul now.
> I’ve just come over from the April TWW thread. Had my first BFP on Saturday and I’ve worked out my EDD as the 16th December. I’m 4wks 3 days and have an early scan booked in for next Thursday when I will be 5wks4 but not sure if they are going to be able to see much! Has anyone had a scan that early and been able to see a heartbeat?
> I was also wondering if anyone else had a pregnancy after recurrent miscarriage and was been offered slightly more regular scans than the traditional NHS ones of 12/20 weeks?
> 
> I have a beautiful little boy who is 3 in July and we have been TTC for about 18 months now.
> I’ve had 6 chemical pregnancies leading up to this so I’m cautious but my line progression is better than it’s ever been and I’ve been on progesterone and also aspirin from ovulation this cycle aswell as having weekly acupuncture since January.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I look forward to chatting to you all for the next few months xx




Mummyto293 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you don’t mind if I join in. Recently had a bfp approx 4 weeks!
> This will be my fourth pregnancy 1 early mc 2 healthy pregnancies. Can’t help but feel anxious and wishing time would hurry up...

Welcome new mums!! great to see more people here :D 

@Mummyto293 what is your EDD so I can add it to the front?


----------



## Mummyto293

Skye75 said:


> Welcome new mums!! great to see more people here :D
> 
> @Mummyto293 what is your EDD so I can add it to the front?

Thank you! My EDD is 15.12.2021 from limp ☺️


----------



## Skye75

'Okay I think everyone is correct on the front page.. if not let me know any I'll get it fixed asap!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hi everyone, do you mind another hopping in?
I've just had a faint positive on a frer at 9dpo
Edd is the 21.12.21 according to fertility friend.
Looking forward to our journey together x


----------



## Mummyto293

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hi everyone, do you mind another hopping in?
> I've just had a faint positive on a frer at 9dpo
> Edd is the 21.12.21 according to fertility friend.
> Looking forward to our journey together x

Congratulations! ☺️


----------



## Tasha36089

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hi everyone, do you mind another hopping in?
> I've just had a faint positive on a frer at 9dpo
> Edd is the 21.12.21 according to fertility friend.
> Looking forward to our journey together x

Congratulations!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats and welcome @xxmyheartxx !!


----------



## Jessylou4

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hi everyone, do you mind another hopping in?
> I've just had a faint positive on a frer at 9dpo
> Edd is the 21.12.21 according to fertility friend.
> Looking forward to our journey together x

congratulations


----------



## Jessylou4

My GP called me yesterday and then chased up the gynaecology unit at my hospital. I’ve got my early scan next Thursday then I’ll be under the care of the consultant for a while and will have extra scans. Trying not to get too excited but I’m still having a nice amount of line progression :D Bottom test was today 15DPO at 11am 
Don’t know if that’s dark enough to expect 2-3 weeks on a clearblue digital yet?! Desperate to see that number on it!!


----------



## aymz1983

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hi everyone, do you mind another hopping in?
> I've just had a faint positive on a frer at 9dpo
> Edd is the 21.12.21 according to fertility friend.
> Looking forward to our journey together x

Congratulations!


----------



## aymz1983

My GP surgery got back to me today, have first telephone appointment with midwife on 30 April which feels soooo far away right now. And it's only a telephone appointment so I'm a little sad and worried it might not feel 'real' then. But still, all booked in :)

Today I have been much the same although I have had bouts of crying one second and laughing hysterically the next, which OH finds hilarious (he doesn't know why yet either!) My bbs aren't sore sore, they've been worse on non pregnant cycles but I'm becoming very aware of when things are close to them and I don't want that lol.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> My GP surgery got back to me today, have first telephone appointment with midwife on 30 April which feels soooo far away right now. And it's only a telephone appointment so I'm a little sad and worried it might not feel 'real' then. But still, all booked in :)
> 
> Today I have been much the same although I have had bouts of crying one second and laughing hysterically the next, which OH finds hilarious (he doesn't know why yet either!) My bbs aren't sore sore, they've been worse on non pregnant cycles but I'm becoming very aware of when things are close to them and I don't want that lol.
> 
> How is everyone doing today?

It’s nice when I you get Apts etc, starts to feel real. I haven’t called the drs or anything yet. 
I’m good today just feeling so sick and my boobs are sore today. They were fine yesterday. I noticed this morning when walking down the stairs lol. I’ve had quite a bit of back ache today too, hoping it’s just because I’ve been busy. It’s my daughters 11th bday tomorrow so been wrapping and cake baking etc. 
It’s lovely that the group is starting to grow and we are getting more bfp’s


----------



## Mummyto293

I’m going to book in with the midwife in a few weeks. A bit awkward as I am a community midwife. So trying to keep it under wraps! 
I’m feeling ok. Sore boobs and feeling quite crampy today!


----------



## Rach87

@Jessylou4 frers looks great! We dont have the weeks indicator in the US, they banned them a few years back. So bummed :(

@aymz1983 that stinks you dont get to go in to be seen. 

@Mummyto293 how funny - is it your coworkers you would be seeing?

my symptoms seem to be minimal today. Nausea almost gone. Dont “feel” pregnant today. I did have a few stretchy pains though so I know babies growing. Cant really suck it in either hahaha my bloat gets bad at night - i look 5 months pregnant! Lol 
Currently on vaca with friends and they have a 4 month old - we told them and shes super excited to have a baby closer in age to hers. The next youngest in our friend group is my son who will be 3 in June. 

Spent some time on BuyBuyBaby making a wish list yesterday. Felt weird since I have no scan pics or outward signs of being pregnant (a huge belly) but its so fun to be doing this again!


----------



## aymz1983

Ah that will be nice to have them close in age @Rach87 :) I don't really have any friends where I am (work acquaintances are about all it gets!) so I don't have anyone with young children.

Hope your daughter has a lovely birthday @Tasha36089 ! Has she wanted anything specific this year? My son turned 18 on Monday, I bought one of those confetti cannons...I am still finding confetti despite vacuuming about 500 times!

Oh, that must be quite hard to keep quiet for now then @Mummyto293 ! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one with cramps and backache - backache seems to be worse sometimes, I have completely forgotten everything it seems which happens to our bodies now lol. Trying not to worry too much. I'm failing, but I'm trying :D 

Ooh I've not thought about wishlist though, thanks for the idea. As I'm awake half the night with insomnia I know how to spend my time now haha


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> @Jessylou4 frers looks great! We dont have the weeks indicator in the US, they banned them a few years back. So bummed :(
> 
> @aymz1983 that stinks you dont get to go in to be seen.
> 
> @Mummyto293 how funny - is it your coworkers you would be seeing?
> 
> my symptoms seem to be minimal today. Nausea almost gone. Dont “feel” pregnant today. I did have a few stretchy pains though so I know babies growing. Cant really suck it in either hahaha my bloat gets bad at night - i look 5 months pregnant! Lol
> Currently on vaca with friends and they have a 4 month old - we told them and shes super excited to have a baby closer in age to hers. The next youngest in our friend group is my son who will be 3 in June.
> 
> Spent some time on BuyBuyBaby making a wish list yesterday. Felt weird since I have no scan pics or outward signs of being pregnant (a huge belly) but its so fun to be doing this again!

it won’t be my coworkers as I live in a different region but we share the same system so there’s a likely chance they will see my name on the system! So we will see ... 
enjoy your vacation! I’m so jealous would love a few weeks away but we are still in lockdown!


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> I’m going to book in with the midwife in a few weeks. A bit awkward as I am a community midwife. So trying to keep it under wraps!
> I’m feeling ok. Sore boobs and feeling quite crampy today!

That’s lovely. I did year one of my midwifery degree, hoping to go back in a few years 



aymz1983 said:


> Ah that will be nice to have them close in age @Rach87 :) I don't really have any friends where I am (work acquaintances are about all it gets!) so I don't have anyone with young children.
> 
> Hope your daughter has a lovely birthday @Tasha36089 ! Has she wanted anything specific this year? My son turned 18 on Monday, I bought one of those confetti cannons...I am still finding confetti despite vacuuming about 500 times!
> 
> Oh, that must be quite hard to keep quiet for now then @Mummyto293 !
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one with cramps and backache - backache seems to be worse sometimes, I have completely forgotten everything it seems which happens to our bodies now lol. Trying not to worry too much. I'm failing, but I'm trying :D
> 
> Ooh I've not thought about wishlist though, thanks for the idea. As I'm awake half the night with insomnia I know how to spend my time now haha

Thanks, she’s had a phone from her dad and I’ve got her a gymnastics bar and accessories, some royal essence bath bombs with the jewellery in and lots of fidget toys etc. Oh don’t talk to me about confetti, I’ve just spent an hour cleaning it up. My other daughter had this big rubber ball full of slime and confetti bits and it popped all over her bed, carpet, shot up the walls and everywhere. Now time to chill for an hour before bed. 

Where are all you new ladies from?


----------



## aymz1983

Alike and confetti bits, ouch. Glad you've got it cleaned up now and can relax a bit

I'm in Devon, UK at the moment. I say at the moment...I don't have plans to go anywhere else lol.


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> Alike and confetti bits, ouch. Glad you've got it cleaned up now and can relax a bit
> 
> I'm in Devon, UK at the moment. I say at the moment...I don't have plans to go anywhere else lol.

Haha it’s lovely there, I wouldn’t want to. I’m near Birmingham


----------



## aymz1983

Ah my ex mil lives in Solihull, I lived in Coventry for a few years (current brood were all born there)


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> Ah my ex mil lives in Solihull, I lived in Coventry for a few years (current brood were all born there)

Ah yeah not far from me


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations and welcome @xxmyheartxx :)


----------



## Skye75

I have been sooo sick. 
Did an online click and collect order for the chemist and haven't skimped ha ha! 
anti-nausea wrist bands, Elevit morning sickness tablets, ginger pops. Got folate tabs too, I can't keep my pregnancy vits down at the moment so we'll see how they go..


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 it’s horrible ain’t it. When do you see your GP?


----------



## Skye75

Monday (hopefully, we have a cat 2 cyclone supposed to hit early monday morning)


----------



## daniyaaq

Must be scary, read somewhere WA has 2 cyclones coming in. Hopefully you will be able to get into her before things get bad.


----------



## Skye75

Yeah there's actually 3 lows sitting off the coast now. We are in Geraldton, so right where this first one is supposed to hit.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Skye75

Pee'd on a digital to see how my hcg is measuring haha.. 3+ (which is the highest it goes and indicates 5+ weeks) 
Settles the anxiety a bit, 11 days until my scan ha ha!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Skye75 said:


> Pee'd on a digital to see how my hcg is measuring haha.. 3+ (which is the highest it goes and indicates 5+ weeks)
> Settles the anxiety a bit, 11 days until my scan ha ha!!
> 
> View attachment 1097099

It’s great to see that 3+! I’ve got two left but unsure when to do them. Was still 2-3 at 5 weeks.


----------



## Jessylou4

Skye75 said:


> Pee'd on a digital to see how my hcg is measuring haha.. 3+ (which is the highest it goes and indicates 5+ weeks)
> Settles the anxiety a bit, 11 days until my scan ha ha!!
> 
> View attachment 1097099


Yey!!!! That’s amazing congratulations.
I’ve got 2 left, will try and wait until tomorrow to see if I can get my 2-3. I’m 16DPO today


----------



## erher

Skye75 said:


> What will your expected due date be? so I can add you to the front page :)
> Any time, lovely to have you here with us!

I think EDD should be 12/19/21. It’s still so early but I’m absolutely thrilled about a Christmas baby:xmas9: How is everyone doing? No symptoms yet. Test lines are progressing nicely though.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay for the 3+ @Skye75 I got mine at 5 weeks exactly or cud of been 5+5 going by dating scan


----------



## Jessylou4

I couldn’t hold out any longer! Held my wee for 4 hours and did my clearblue digital.

Got my 2-3 weeks today at 4wks5days and 16DPO


----------



## Tasha36089

Jessylou4 said:


> I couldn’t hold out any longer! Held my wee for 4 hours and did my clearblue digital.
> 
> Got my 2-3 weeks today at 4wks5days and 16DPO
> 
> View attachment 1097124

that’s great. Your frer progression looks good too. I tested today hoping for 3+ but it’s still 2-3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessylou4 said:


> I couldn’t hold out any longer! Held my wee for 4 hours and did my clearblue digital.
> 
> Got my 2-3 weeks today at 4wks5days and 16DPO
> 
> View attachment 1097124

Yay for the 2-3 hon 




Tasha36089 said:


> that’s great. Your frer progression looks good too. I tested today hoping for 3+ but it’s still 2-3
> 
> View attachment 1097125


It's weird. I got a 1-2 at 3+5 days and at 4+1 I did another and got a 1-2 again and I was so worried but tested again in the afternoon and got the 2-3 so my pee must of been a bit more diluted in the AM. 
I wud of thought with ure supper dye stealer it wud of been 3+ but try not to worry u mite be a little less than u think u are so it cud be that or ure pee maybe a little diluted. 
For some reason they stopped selling those ones in the USA because they caused unnecessary worry. 
Maybe use the other one in a day or two hon. 
Hope u get ure 3+ soon. 

I do know a lady that never got a 3+ and she has just given birth to a healthy baby boy so don't worry hon. 

Ure lines are total dye stealers.


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Yay for the 2-3 hon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird. I got a 1-2 at 3+5 days and at 4+1 I did another and got a 1-2 again and I was so worried but tested again in the afternoon and got the 2-3 so my pee must of been a bit more diluted in the AM.
> I wud of thought with ure supper dye stealer it wud of been 3+ but try not to worry u mite be a little less than u think u are so it cud be that or ure pee maybe a little diluted.
> For some reason they stopped selling those ones in the USA because they caused unnecessary worry.
> Maybe use the other one in a day or two hon.
> Hope u get ure 3+ soon.
> 
> I do know a lady that never got a 3+ and she has just given birth to a healthy baby boy so don't worry hon.
> 
> Ure lines are total dye stealers.

I'm trying not to stress too much. I only did it because I though surely with that frer I’d get 3+. And it was afternoon with not much hold but my afternoon tests are normally better than fmu. Will leave a few days and retry. Lots of back ache this afternoon though and feeling really sick. I’m doing party food for my daughters bday and have to keep running out. 
Hope all goes well tomorrow at your gender scan and you get the next bloods back quickly.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> I'm trying not to stress too much. I only did it because I though surely with that frer I’d get 3+. And it was afternoon with not much hold but my afternoon tests are normally better than fmu. Will leave a few days and retry. Lots of back ache this afternoon though and feeling really sick. I’m doing party food for my daughters bday and have to keep running out.
> Hope all goes well tomorrow at your gender scan and you get the next bloods back quickly.


Thank you hon. Oooow party food I will see u there haha. 
As much as sickness is horrible it's a good sign all is well.
I had it yesterday so mine hasn't gone just yet. I think it left the building around 16 weeks with my son, I'm 16 weeks tomorrow so we shall see. 
I will pop on here and let u all know what flavour we're having haha. 
Hope u guys don't mind me popping in and out its just that I know u all and I want to follow ure journeys and root u all on. 
I've just had a shower so all ready for tomorrow. Hope I manage to sleep. I always find it hard to sleep b4 scans.


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon. Oooow party food I will see u there haha.
> As much as sickness is horrible it's a good sign all is well.
> I had it yesterday so mine hasn't gone just yet. I think it left the building around 16 weeks with my son, I'm 16 weeks tomorrow so we shall see.
> I will pop on here and let u all know what flavour we're having haha.
> Hope u guys don't mind me popping in and out its just that I know u all and I want to follow ure journeys and root u all on.
> I've just had a shower so all ready for tomorrow. Hope I manage to sleep. I always find it hard to sleep b4 scans.

Haha I don’t think I can stomach any. Yes I’m so glad I’m sick, it does put my mind at rest a little. 
Will
Be looking out for your updates tomorrow. Hope you manage to get some sleep.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Haha I don’t think I can stomach any. Yes I’m so glad I’m sick, it does put my mind at rest a little.
> Will
> Be looking out for your updates tomorrow. Hope you manage to get some sleep.


Thanks hon I hope so too.
Did u feel sick with the last one hon I can't remember u ever saying? Ure tests never never got as dark as they are now I remember that. Oooh I do love a good line stealer hehe


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon I hope so too.
> Did u feel sick with the last one hon I can't remember u ever saying? Ure tests never never got as dark as they are now I remember that. Oooh I do love a good line stealer hehe

I started bleeding at 5+3 and felt sick for a couple of days before. My lines got as dark as control but never got a dye stealer.


----------



## aymz1983

Hope your daughter had a good day @Tasha36089 

Look forward to seeing what the scan reveals @Suggerhoney !

I told OH today, couldn't wait any longer given how I've been feeling. Turns out he's had an inkling since yesterday anyway (my mad half hour of laughing and crying simultaneously seemed to tip thoughts that way haha) so I'm glad that he knows and we can plan :) 

Hope everyone doing ok!


----------



## Rach87

Well I had a day or so of relief but nasuea is back a bit today, not as terrible but noticeable. TONS of stretching and achy back muscles today - baby is growing! 5 weeks tomorrow! Almost folded and took my last cheapies tonight but remained sane and held off haha tomorrow it is!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> I started bleeding at 5+3 and felt sick for a couple of days before. My lines got as dark as control but never got a dye stealer.


This one is ure rainbow hon. 




aymz1983 said:


> Hope your daughter had a good day @Tasha36089
> 
> Look forward to seeing what the scan reveals @Suggerhoney !
> 
> I told OH today, couldn't wait any longer given how I've been feeling. Turns out he's had an inkling since yesterday anyway (my mad half hour of laughing and crying simultaneously seemed to tip thoughts that way haha) so I'm glad that he knows and we can plan :)
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok!


Will let u all know. Can't sleep lol.


----------



## Skye75

Tasha36089 said:


> It’s great to see that 3+! I’ve got two left but unsure when to do them. Was still 2-3 at 5 weeks.




Jessylou4 said:


> Yey!!!! That’s amazing congratulations.
> I’ve got 2 left, will try and wait until tomorrow to see if I can get my 2-3. I’m 16DPO today




Jessylou4 said:


> I couldn’t hold out any longer! Held my wee for 4 hours and did my clearblue digital.
> 
> Got my 2-3 weeks today at 4wks5days and 16DPO
> 
> View attachment 1097124

It was good to see the 3+ doesn't mean much but gives me a little reassurance, just want to hurry up and have this scan already so I can stop worrying so much (hopefully!!) 
I should be 6w2d now going off LMP and ovulation date. 
Have still been pretty sick.. think the pressure bands are working a bit though so that's something. Went for breakfast today and I felt so bad because I barely touched mine such a waste of money


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 

Just thought I wud keep my promise and let u all in on the gender. 
My scan went well and she said baby looks perfect. 
Baby was waving so cute. 
She took 2 viles of blood, I had the Harmony test done 2 weeks ago but they wanted more blood so that was done today. 
We had a high risk screening results for down syndrome so I've been very worried. 

Hopefully we will get the results quickly and all will be good. 
She said baby looks perfect in the scan. 

My hospital screening came back 1 in 33 chance of Downs and 1 in 74 thousand and something for Edwards and Pataus syndrome. 

We decided to go for the Harmony test which is non invasive and will give us a yes or no. 

Please baby in ure prayers ladies that the bloods come back all good. 

All scans have been perfect and NT that's the fluid at back of neck was only 2.0 mm at 12+6 which is well within the normal range so hoping it's just My age throwing it off. 

Just want baby to be healthy. 

Anyway 
We are team 





:blue:.
So happy. Just need good blood results now. 

Hope ure all doing good. 
She also checked my placenta because of the bleeding I've had thankfully its prosteria and high up. 

Here's a little video of baby waving


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just thought I wud keep my promise and let u all in on the gender.
> My scan went well and she said baby looks perfect.
> Baby was waving so cute.
> She took 2 viles of blood, I had the Harmony test done 2 weeks ago but they wanted more blood so that was done today.
> We had a high risk screening results for down syndrome so I've been very worried.
> 
> Hopefully we will get the results quickly and all will be good.
> She said baby looks perfect in the scan.
> 
> My hospital screening came back 1 in 33 chance of Downs and 1 in 74 thousand and something for Edwards and Pataus syndrome.
> 
> We decided to go for the Harmony test which is non invasive and will give us a yes or no.
> 
> Please baby in ure prayers ladies that the bloods come back all good.
> 
> All scans have been perfect and NT that's the fluid at back of neck was only 2.0 mm at 12+6 which is well within the normal range so hoping it's just My age throwing it off.
> 
> Just want baby to be healthy.
> 
> Anyway
> We are team
> View attachment 1097150
> 
> View attachment 1097151
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097152
> 
> 
> :blue:.
> So happy. Just need good blood results now.
> 
> Hope ure all doing good.
> She also checked my placenta because of the bleeding I've had thankfully its prosteria and high up.
> 
> Here's a little video of baby waving

So happy for you. Lovely pics and that video is adorable. Hope the blood results come back quick for you and you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy then. 

@realbeauty86 how are you doing?


----------



## Tasha36089

Sooo I couldn’t help myself and did my last clear blue. I’m so happy. I’m 5+3 today which is the point I started to miscarry last time so to get that 3+ is such a relief. Last time it went back to 1-2 at this point so praying all is ok.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just thought I wud keep my promise and let u all in on the gender.
> My scan went well and she said baby looks perfect.
> Baby was waving so cute.
> She took 2 viles of blood, I had the Harmony test done 2 weeks ago but they wanted more blood so that was done today.
> We had a high risk screening results for down syndrome so I've been very worried.
> 
> Hopefully we will get the results quickly and all will be good.
> She said baby looks perfect in the scan.
> 
> My hospital screening came back 1 in 33 chance of Downs and 1 in 74 thousand and something for Edwards and Pataus syndrome.
> 
> We decided to go for the Harmony test which is non invasive and will give us a yes or no.
> 
> Please baby in ure prayers ladies that the bloods come back all good.
> 
> All scans have been perfect and NT that's the fluid at back of neck was only 2.0 mm at 12+6 which is well within the normal range so hoping it's just My age throwing it off.
> 
> Just want baby to be healthy.
> 
> Anyway
> We are team
> View attachment 1097150
> 
> View attachment 1097151
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097152
> 
> 
> :blue:.
> So happy. Just need good blood results now.
> 
> Hope ure all doing good.
> She also checked my placenta because of the bleeding I've had thankfully its prosteria and high up.
> 
> Here's a little video of baby waving

Huge congratulations hun xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Tasha36089 said:


> Sooo I couldn’t help myself and did my last clear blue. I’m so happy. I’m 5+3 today which is the point I started to miscarry last time so to get that 3+ is such a relief. Last time it went back to 1-2 at this point so praying all is ok.
> View attachment 1097153


:happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> So happy for you. Lovely pics and that video is adorable. Hope the blood results come back quick for you and you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy then.
> 
> @realbeauty86 how are you doing?


Thanks hon I have already been waiting over 2 weeks but they didn't have enough blood so now more waiting. 
All my scans have been great so hoping that's all a good sign. 

Yay yay and yay for the 3+ hon new u wud get it at some point and there it is. 
Makes u feel so much more better seeing that doesn't it hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Huge congratulations hun xxx



Thank you sweetheart. A little brother for Tommy to play with.


----------



## aymz1983

@Suggerhoney that's fab news, congratulations on being team :blue:! 

Glad to see you've got 3+ on your test @Tasha36089 , hopefully worries will ease a little bit for you now :) 

Hope everyone having a good day!


----------



## Suggerhoney

aymz1983 said:


> @Suggerhoney that's fab news, congratulations on being team :blue:!
> 
> Glad to see you've got 3+ on your test @Tasha36089 , hopefully worries will ease a little bit for you now :)
> 
> Hope everyone having a good day!

Thank u so much hon


----------



## Rach87

@erher congrats and welcome!

@Suggerhoney congrats on a healthy baby boy. How sweet! hope your other tests come quick. Im guessing since he has a prominent nose and the nt measurements came back normal everything will be ok. I hate they cause such unnecessary stress for pregnant women!


----------



## Rach87

Heres my final tests lol. 5weeks 22dpo. 



9 days until my first scan :D


----------



## Jessylou4

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just thought I wud keep my promise and let u all in on the gender.
> My scan went well and she said baby looks perfect.
> Baby was waving so cute.
> She took 2 viles of blood, I had the Harmony test done 2 weeks ago but they wanted more blood so that was done today.
> We had a high risk screening results for down syndrome so I've been very worried.
> 
> Hopefully we will get the results quickly and all will be good.
> She said baby looks perfect in the scan.
> 
> My hospital screening came back 1 in 33 chance of Downs and 1 in 74 thousand and something for Edwards and Pataus syndrome.
> 
> We decided to go for the Harmony test which is non invasive and will give us a yes or no.
> 
> Please baby in ure prayers ladies that the bloods come back all good.
> 
> All scans have been perfect and NT that's the fluid at back of neck was only 2.0 mm at 12+6 which is well within the normal range so hoping it's just My age throwing it off.
> 
> Just want baby to be healthy.
> 
> Anyway
> We are team
> View attachment 1097150
> 
> View attachment 1097151
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097152
> 
> 
> :blue:.
> So happy. Just need good blood results now.
> 
> Hope ure all doing good.
> She also checked my placenta because of the bleeding I've had thankfully its prosteria and high up.
> 
> Here's a little video of baby waving


That little wave!!! Congratulations on team blue. I will keep you both in my prayers xxx


----------



## erher

Hi everyone! Hope you’re all doing well!
@Suggerhoney what a lovely ultrasound! I’m hoping you get soon good news soon<3

Has anyone been vaccinated while pregnant? My midwife won’t see me until 8 weeks, so I’m stuck with loads of questions until then.


Here’s my test from today. Still not as dark as I hoped, but I guess it’s pretty good for 13 dpo-ish. Bean must have implanted early.


----------



## realbeauty86

Hey ladies... 
firstly, congrats on team blue @Suggerhoney and I’m sure those test will come back and baby will be just fine. He looks healthy and lovely so I hope you aren’t as worried anymore. 

@Tasha36089 glad your mind and worry can ease now. It does us no good but easier said than done lol

Afm... I had to take a little break or breather. I was literally snapping on everyone in site. My fiancé and mom were like teaming up against me because my stress is stressing them out. Like my mom knows why I’m so worried but he’s a man and he doesn’t understand. No matter how much I explain he doesn’t get it. But my stressing is taking away from his happiness about the baby. That kinda made me feel bad because I’m not doing it on purpose. I wanna be happy also, it’s just hard when you’re scared to lose another.... 

It’s crazy cuz back when I had my son, I wasn’t trying and I didn’t know half the stuff I know now and that pregnancy went by like a breeze. I wasn’t checking hcg levels or worried about symptoms. Hell I didn’t have any symptoms lol. Now that I was ttc, I notice EVERYTHING and it sucks... I was driving myself mad. So, I took a breather and sat in my room alone. I prayed and asked God to just help me relax. Whatever will be will be. I can’t speed time along to see if there’s a problem. All I can do is wait one day at a time and try to be happy. I know what a miscarriage looks like and they can’t see ectopic or a healthy pregnancy til later so I’m ok for now. Seeing all those high hcg levels were bumming me out and I’m still spotting. Still dark brown so I’m not worried and I took another test and it’s still good. I don’t have many symptoms besides body aches... at night my back feels like I bench pressed 200lbs but I think that’s when I’m busy throughout the day. I also still cramp a little but not too back. I can’t sleep for shit. It takes me so long to get to sleep even tho I feel so exhausted. That’s about it. Appetite has been weird. I’ll make food and pick at it. I wanted Mexican so my guy went to get it. I’m waiting on that now lol. Anyhoo. I scheduled a dr appt for later. When I know they can see something or hear a heartbeat. Unfortunately I can’t get in til May 10th (which I’ll be 9 1/2 weeks) now but they’ll call me if they get something sooner. 

I’m doing what I can for now anyway... taking prenatal and resting. So... patience is all I can have now lol still hoping they call by the 29th or I’ll call them lol 

sorry about the book I just wrote lol :shock:


----------



## Mummyto293

realbeauty86 said:


> Hey ladies...
> firstly, congrats on team blue @Suggerhoney and I’m sure those test will come back and baby will be just fine. He looks healthy and lovely so I hope you aren’t as worried anymore.
> 
> @Tasha36089 glad your mind and worry can ease now. It does us no good but easier said than done lol
> 
> Afm... I had to take a little break or breather. I was literally snapping on everyone in site. My fiancé and mom were like teaming up against me because my stress is stressing them out. Like my mom knows why I’m so worried but he’s a man and he doesn’t understand. No matter how much I explain he doesn’t get it. But my stressing is taking away from his happiness about the baby. That kinda made me feel bad because I’m not doing it on purpose. I wanna be happy also, it’s just hard when you’re scared to lose another....
> 
> It’s crazy cuz back when I had my son, I wasn’t trying and I didn’t know half the stuff I know now and that pregnancy went by like a breeze. I wasn’t checking hcg levels or worried about symptoms. Hell I didn’t have any symptoms lol. Now that I was ttc, I notice EVERYTHING and it sucks... I was driving myself mad. So, I took a breather and sat in my room alone. I prayed and asked God to just help me relax. Whatever will be will be. I can’t speed time along to see if there’s a problem. All I can do is wait one day at a time and try to be happy. I know what a miscarriage looks like and they can’t see ectopic or a healthy pregnancy til later so I’m ok for now. Seeing all those high hcg levels were bumming me out and I’m still spotting. Still dark brown so I’m not worried and I took another test and it’s still good. I don’t have many symptoms besides body aches... at night my back feels like I bench pressed 200lbs but I think that’s when I’m busy throughout the day. I also still cramp a little but not too back. I can’t sleep for shit. It takes me so long to get to sleep even tho I feel so exhausted. That’s about it. Appetite has been weird. I’ll make food and pick at it. I wanted Mexican so my guy went to get it. I’m waiting on that now lol. Anyhoo. I scheduled a dr appt for later. When I know they can see something or hear a heartbeat. Unfortunately I can’t get in til May 10th (which I’ll be 9 1/2 weeks) now but they’ll call me if they get something sooner.
> 
> I’m doing what I can for now anyway... taking prenatal and resting. So... patience is all I can have now lol still hoping they call by the 29th or I’ll call them lol
> 
> sorry about the book I just wrote lol :shock:

I’m sorry you’re feeling so stressed. I get it honestly. My partner keeps going on about how happy he is and making plans etc (his first child) and I feel like telling him to shut up. Not because I’m not happy (I am) but I don’t want anything to go wrong. So badly I want everything to be ok. 

just an FYI with my second child I spotted from 3weeks 6 days (day after pos pregnancy test) til about 9 weeks. Stopped and then started spotting again for a few weeks on and off. They said I had an erosion on my cervix which was causing it. But I never let myself relax because of the spotting and light bleeding. It is scary when you see bleeding but it is very common x


----------



## realbeauty86

Mummyto293 said:


> I’m sorry you’re feeling so stressed. I get it honestly. My partner keeps going on about how happy he is and making plans etc (his first child) and I feel like telling him to shut up. Not because I’m not happy (I am) but I don’t want anything to go wrong. So badly I want everything to be ok.
> 
> just an FYI with my second child I spotted from 3weeks 6 days (day after pos pregnancy test) til about 9 weeks. Stopped and then started spotting again for a few weeks on and off. They said I had an erosion on my cervix which was causing it. But I never let myself relax because of the spotting and light bleeding. It is scary when you see bleeding but it is very common x

Thank you. It’s good to know it’s more common now. As long as it isn’t crimson I’m cool lol. Will be nice for it to completely stop tho. 
And I get what u mean about the happiness lol and wanting him to shut it. I feel that way. Like wait til I’m at eased and then let’s go all in lol. it’s weird when everyone’s so happy... when the one carrying the embryo is going nuts and scared. But seriously thanks for chiming in. Hearing the normalcy of what I’m going thru def calms the nerves


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @realbeauty86 its so tough after having experienced loss to not stress. The guys no matter how sweet just cant understand the hormonal, emotional and physical trauma it causes us. I had a bad miscarriage 2.5 weeks before I found out I was pregnant again with my son. I was still grieving/recovering when I was having to come to terms with being pregnant again. I never fully relaxed that entire pregnancy. And it was flawless.


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @realbeauty86 its so tough after having experienced loss to not stress. The guys no matter how sweet just cant understand the hormonal, emotional and physical trauma it causes us. I had a bad miscarriage 2.5 weeks before I found out I was pregnant again with my son. I was still grieving/recovering when I was having to come to terms with being pregnant again. I never fully relaxed that entire pregnancy. And it was flawless.

aww... sorry you went thru that :hugs:

I’m gonna try to be happy from here on out. Calm lol. I bought a pregnancy pillow. My body at night is so sore lol (not happy times lol) 
moments of getting hot as hell... 
i can’t sleep even tho I’m exhausted and my FACE is breaking out. I wanna cry lol
I guess these are symptoms lol yay


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 wondering how you and your family are doing with the news of the cyclone?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessylou4 said:


> That little wave!!! Congratulations on team blue. I will keep you both in my prayers xxx


Thank u so much hon. Prayers definitely appreciated. 





erher said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you’re all doing well!
> @Suggerhoney what a lovely ultrasound! I’m hoping you get soon good news soon<3
> 
> Has anyone been vaccinated while pregnant? My midwife won’t see me until 8 weeks, so I’m stuck with loads of questions until then.
> 
> 
> Here’s my test from today. Still not as dark as I hoped, but I guess it’s pretty good for 13 dpo-ish. Bean must have implanted early.
> 
> View attachment 1097181


Thanks hon. That's a great line for 13dpo. 
Congratulations. This was mine


Ures looks just like my 13dpo test.




Th


realbeauty86 said:


> Hey ladies...
> firstly, congrats on team blue @Suggerhoney and I’m sure those test will come back and baby will be just fine. He looks healthy and lovely so I hope you aren’t as worried anymore.
> 
> @Tasha36089 glad your mind and worry can ease now. It does us no good but easier said than done lol
> 
> Afm... I had to take a little break or breather. I was literally snapping on everyone in site. My fiancé and mom were like teaming up against me because my stress is stressing them out. Like my mom knows why I’m so worried but he’s a man and he doesn’t understand. No matter how much I explain he doesn’t get it. But my stressing is taking away from his happiness about the baby. That kinda made me feel bad because I’m not doing it on purpose. I wanna be happy also, it’s just hard when you’re scared to lose another....
> 
> It’s crazy cuz back when I had my son, I wasn’t trying and I didn’t know half the stuff I know now and that pregnancy went by like a breeze. I wasn’t checking hcg levels or worried about symptoms. Hell I didn’t have any symptoms lol. Now that I was ttc, I notice EVERYTHING and it sucks... I was driving myself mad. So, I took a breather and sat in my room alone. I prayed and asked God to just help me relax. Whatever will be will be. I can’t speed time along to see if there’s a problem. All I can do is wait one day at a time and try to be happy. I know what a miscarriage looks like and they can’t see ectopic or a healthy pregnancy til later so I’m ok for now. Seeing all those high hcg levels were bumming me out and I’m still spotting. Still dark brown so I’m not worried and I took another test and it’s still good. I don’t have many symptoms besides body aches... at night my back feels like I bench pressed 200lbs but I think that’s when I’m busy throughout the day. I also still cramp a little but not too back. I can’t sleep for shit. It takes me so long to get to sleep even tho I feel so exhausted. That’s about it. Appetite has been weird. I’ll make food and pick at it. I wanted Mexican so my guy went to get it. I’m waiting on that now lol. Anyhoo. I scheduled a dr appt for later. When I know they can see something or hear a heartbeat. Unfortunately I can’t get in til May 10th (which I’ll be 9 1/2 weeks) now but they’ll call me if they get something sooner.
> 
> I’m doing what I can for now anyway... taking prenatal and resting. So... patience is all I can have now lol still hoping they call by the 29th or I’ll call them lol
> 
> sorry about the book I just wrote lol :shock:

Thank you hon. 
I do feel more positive but there is still anxiety about the blood results. I read in another forum that apparently only 50% of babies with downs show on a ultrasound. 
I don't know how true that is but that makes me worry. 
I guess all I can do is wait and hope. 

I'm so sorry ure still having spotting hon I really hope it stops and gives u a break soon. 
Sending positive vibes ure way.


----------



## aymz1983

Sorry you've been stressing @realbeauty86 , it's never easy to not worry even without having had a loss before. I hope it gets easier as the weeks go on, and it'll be May before you know it :) 
Your symptoms at the moment sound just like mine, with the backache and cramps, not sleeping etc! 

Also congrats @erher, sorry I missed that before

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I find I am getting mild headaches more, but only seems to be in the afternoon onwards?! I read it's likely due to hormones so just something to bear with I think. Back to work tomorrow after a week off as well, not looking forward to it! Even though I work from home, I'm just frustrated with my job lol.


----------



## realbeauty86

aymz1983 said:


> Sorry you've been stressing @realbeauty86 , it's never easy to not worry even without having had a loss before. I hope it gets easier as the weeks go on, and it'll be May before you know it :)
> Your symptoms at the moment sound just like mine, with the backache and cramps, not sleeping etc!
> 
> Also congrats @erher, sorry I missed that before
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok. I find I am getting mild headaches more, but only seems to be in the afternoon onwards?! I read it's likely due to hormones so just something to bear with I think. Back to work tomorrow after a week off as well, not looking forward to it! Even though I work from home, I'm just frustrated with my job lol.

I’ve been having the headaches also. I usually take a Tylenol and it helps. I have to go find regular strength tho, I never knew there was a such thing lol. I’ve only ever bought extra strength. 
I’m not working, I wonder if I want to or not... some days I miss it and then I get lazy lol sorry your job sucks. At least you can be comfortable at home. I may try to work in a couple months ... just to help with getting things for baby. I’m hoping it’s a girl, that’s what I want and my sister has a1 year old so naturally I would get a lot of items from her


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My cheapies are progressing which makes me happy, bottom test is 25 miu and not an early test :happydance: 
Flash was on.

Back to work tonight and I just want to sleep!


----------



## Mummyto293

Does anyone have a constant pressure on their bladder which isn’t relieved when urinating? Think I may have a bladder infection (doesn’t hurt when I wee though!) it’s so frustrating and been like this for atleast the last 5 days!


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> My cheapies are progressing which makes me happy, bottom test is 25 miu and not an early test :happydance:
> Flash was on.
> 
> Back to work tonight and I just want to sleep!
> 
> View attachment 1097208


They look great


----------



## erher

Hi ladies! It was taking the cheapies a while to get equally dark, so I decided to go for a different test. I forgot how much anticipation and anxiety you can feel before the first prenatal visit. Based on lmp, I’ll be 8 weeks on 5/1. However, I think I ovulated really late. Hopefully they’ll see me in 3 weeks! Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Rach87

Mummyto293 said:


> Does anyone have a constant pressure on their bladder which isn’t relieved when urinating? Think I may have a bladder infection (doesn’t hurt when I wee though!) it’s so frustrating and been like this for atleast the last 5 days!

only when my pants are a little tight in the band. Any pressure over my uterus area is uncomfortable. But if i have on sweats or something loose Im fine. Maybe get it checked if you think its infection?


----------



## Rach87

Frer looks amazing! @erher


----------



## aymz1983

Mummyto293 said:


> Does anyone have a constant pressure on their bladder which isn’t relieved when urinating? Think I may have a bladder infection (doesn’t hurt when I wee though!) it’s so frustrating and been like this for atleast the last 5 days!

Can't say I have, but I hope it goes soon for you!


----------



## Mummyto293

Thanks everyone. I don’t have it in the day only at night so I’m assuming it’s due to the progesterone. Will check my urine when I’m back in work on Wednesday. 
I haven’t booked with the midwife yet thinking of doing it next week has anyone else not rang yet ?x


----------



## Skye75

Well what a crazy few days we've had. Sorry for my absence, we've had no power or phone/internet for 2 days now. Have phone service again but no idea when we will have power back, luckily minimal structural damage for our family but the town 40km north of us has pretty much been completely destroyed. We are so very lucky. 

In candle light once again tonight.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 been thinking about you this whole time. I’m glad you are all alright with minimal damage.


----------



## realbeauty86

Glad you guys are ok @Skye75


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Ladies

I'm Tiffany - 35yo and from Toronto Ontario Canada. I spent A LOT of time here when TTC#1. We went for almost 2 years had 3 failed IUIs and were about to start IVF in a couple months when I got my first BFP ever naturally out of no where. We had our son August 11 2019. In April 2020 I got a complete surprise BFP out of no where. I was on the mini pill and we were not TTC. That pregnancy ended in a MMC, such an emotional rollercoaster that was. Now here we are a year later with a BFP on our first cycle off BC. We were really NTNP as we weren't thrilled about the idea of a Christmas baby but we are happy and very accepting of God's plan for our lives. EDD is December 20. I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you guys!

I'll be calling my doc tomorrow (officially missed period) for her to order my bloodwork and schedule a dating ultrasound.


----------



## aymz1983

Glad you are all ok @Skye75 still just be a little worrying, fingers crossed power comes back on soon

I've got my midwife booking appointment (telephone only) on 30 April @Mummyto293, was too excited to wait until nearer 8 weeks to book it so I sorted it the day after I found out lol. I'm sure there are more that have been more reserved than me and haven't booked anything yet :)


----------



## aymz1983

Dream143r said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm Tiffany - 35yo and from Toronto Ontario Canada. I spent A LOT of time here when TTC#1. We went for almost 2 years had 3 failed IUIs and were about to start IVF in a couple months when I got my first BFP ever naturally out of no where. We had our son August 11 2019. In April 2020 I got a complete surprise BFP out of no where. I was on the mini pill and we were not TTC. That pregnancy ended in a MMC, such an emotional rollercoaster that was. Now here we are a year later with a BFP on our first cycle off BC. We were really NTNP as we weren't thrilled about the idea of a Christmas baby but we are happy and very accepting of God's plan for our lives. EDD is December 20. I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you guys!
> 
> I'll be calling my doc tomorrow (officially missed period) for her to order my bloodwork and schedule a dating ultrasound.

Hello congrats and welcome!


----------



## Dream143r

Here are my sticks. :bfp:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've just used my last frer, I'm 13 dpo today, I also used a one step and a 25miu test :happydance:
While working last night I started looking at prams :haha:


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats!!! @Dream143r


----------



## Rach87

Oh my so glad youre ok, how awful for that other town. @Skye75 

@Dream143r congrats glad you joined us! Tests look great

@xxmyheartxx tests are great!


----------



## Tasha36089

Skye75 said:


> Well what a crazy few days we've had. Sorry for my absence, we've had no power or phone/internet for 2 days now. Have phone service again but no idea when we will have power back, luckily minimal structural damage for our family but the town 40km north of us has pretty much been completely destroyed. We are so very lucky.
> 
> In candle light once again tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1097228

How scary for you all. Glad you’re ok though. 



Dream143r said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm Tiffany - 35yo and from Toronto Ontario Canada. I spent A LOT of time here when TTC#1. We went for almost 2 years had 3 failed IUIs and were about to start IVF in a couple months when I got my first BFP ever naturally out of no where. We had our son August 11 2019. In April 2020 I got a complete surprise BFP out of no where. I was on the mini pill and we were not TTC. That pregnancy ended in a MMC, such an emotional rollercoaster that was. Now here we are a year later with a BFP on our first cycle off BC. We were really NTNP as we weren't thrilled about the idea of a Christmas baby but we are happy and very accepting of God's plan for our lives. EDD is December 20. I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you guys!
> 
> I'll be calling my doc tomorrow (officially missed period) for her to order my bloodwork and schedule a dating ultrasound.

Congratulations lovely to have you over here 



xxmyheartxx said:


> I've just used my last frer, I'm 13 dpo today, I also used a one step and a 25miu test :happydance:
> While working last night I started looking at prams :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1097242

Tests are great!


----------



## Tasha36089

Used my last answer test today at 5 weeks 5 days. I have a few cheapies left but I’m not going to use them now. My scan is Sunday so hopefully all is well and I’ll get to see bean.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 
Oh my gosh hon I'm so happy ure OK. I hope the power comes back on soon. 

@Tasha36089 
That's a supper dupper line stealer yay.


----------



## Rach87

Oooooooo @Tasha36089 thats so pretty! 

I have 2 frers left trying to decide when to do them lol. Probably at 6 weeks

anyone know when the hook effect tends to hit?


----------



## aymz1983

Some great looking tests ladies! I took another cheapy today to see if it got any darker and the line is as dark as the control so I'm happy about that. No picture though because I didn't take my phone to the bathroom this time lol.

Hope everyone doing ok, today is the first day I haven't had a nap in the afternoon due to work; of course now I've come to bed I'm less tired...!


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> Some great looking tests ladies! I took another cheapy today to see if it got any darker and the line is as dark as the control so I'm happy about that. No picture though because I didn't take my phone to the bathroom this time lol.
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok, today is the first day I haven't had a nap in the afternoon due to work; of course now I've come to bed I'm less tired...!

I’m getting to about 3pm everyday and needing a nap but never have time to and then not tired at bedtime. Sat currently watching friends scoffing pizza lol


----------



## Rach87

@Mummyto293 i have my first scan next week at 6w2d on 4/19, then my first official appt on 5/19 at 10w4d.(thats when they usually book 1st appts at my ob btwn 10-11weekd) I was going to wait a couple weeks but worried with covid that things would be backed up. They weren't so I guess I could've waited...

Since I literally gave just about everything away after my last baby Ive had some fun ordering a couple things this week. Got a couple maternity pants, an outfit for weekly photos(same as what I wore with my other two) the “what to expect when you're expecting” book - loved reading each week my last pregnancies. This is my first pregnancy due in winter so it’ll be quite different. Figuring I wont need much in the way of clothes since I’ll be indoors anyway?


----------



## Rach87

And ugh the nausea and exhaustion is legit this time around. I normally drink 2 cups of coffee a day but so far it seems to be my only aversion (yay) so Im extra tired and have nothing to give me a boost anymore on top of it. Can we just fast forward first tri?? No one likes it anyway :haha:


----------



## realbeauty86

Ugh I hate to be the downer in this group but I think I’m in the process of miscarrying. This sucks... the blood actually stopped but now I’m having bad cramps in my lower abdomen and bleeding heavier. This is how I remember my last 2 miscarriages happening. If it is ending I wish it would happen fast, the pain hurts and it takes its time :-(


----------



## erher

realbeauty86 said:


> Ugh I hate to be the downer in this group but I think I’m in the process of miscarrying. This sucks... the blood actually stopped but now I’m having bad cramps in my lower abdomen and bleeding heavier. This is how I remember my last 2 miscarriages happening. If it is ending I wish it would happen fast, the pain hurts and it takes its time :-(

I’m so sorry to hear you’re going through this. We’re here for you. I’ve never experienced this, but I sympathize so deeply.


----------



## Skye75

realbeauty86 said:


> Ugh I hate to be the downer in this group but I think I’m in the process of miscarrying. This sucks... the blood actually stopped but now I’m having bad cramps in my lower abdomen and bleeding heavier. This is how I remember my last 2 miscarriages happening. If it is ending I wish it would happen fast, the pain hurts and it takes its time :-(

So sorry to hear this, that really sucks :(


----------



## Skye75

Got in for an emergency appointment with gp today (in the dark lol) and got my scripts for ondanestron and maxolon so that's something. 7 days until my first scan, hopefully all the power and stuff is back to normal by then.. 
Still without power now. 3 Grocery shops opened this morning with lines literally a mile long. No where to get fuel or cash out. Just hectic


----------



## Skye75

@Sarah Pearce here is the expecting Dec/ Jan thread if you haven't already seen it :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

realbeauty86 said:


> Ugh I hate to be the downer in this group but I think I’m in the process of miscarrying. This sucks... the blood actually stopped but now I’m having bad cramps in my lower abdomen and bleeding heavier. This is how I remember my last 2 miscarriages happening. If it is ending I wish it would happen fast, the pain hurts and it takes its time :-(

I'm so sorry. Sending you many :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## daniyaaq

realbeauty86 said:


> Ugh I hate to be the downer in this group but I think I’m in the process of miscarrying. This sucks... the blood actually stopped but now I’m having bad cramps in my lower abdomen and bleeding heavier. This is how I remember my last 2 miscarriages happening. If it is ending I wish it would happen fast, the pain hurts and it takes its time :-(

:hugs:


----------



## Tasha36089

@realbeauty86 im so sorry xx


----------



## Mummyto293

realbeauty86 said:


> Ugh I hate to be the downer in this group but I think I’m in the process of miscarrying. This sucks... the blood actually stopped but now I’m having bad cramps in my lower abdomen and bleeding heavier. This is how I remember my last 2 miscarriages happening. If it is ending I wish it would happen fast, the pain hurts and it takes its time :-(

I’m really sorry to hear this I hope you’re ok! Have you rang your doctor? Xx


----------



## aymz1983

realbeauty86 said:


> Ugh I hate to be the downer in this group but I think I’m in the process of miscarrying. This sucks... the blood actually stopped but now I’m having bad cramps in my lower abdomen and bleeding heavier. This is how I remember my last 2 miscarriages happening. If it is ending I wish it would happen fast, the pain hurts and it takes its time :-(

Sorry to hear this, sending many hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

@realbeauty86 
Oh no sweety I am so sorry. 
I've been through it 7 times its horrible. I really hope the bleeding is something else and not a MC, I have had 2 episodes of red bleeding with this one at 6 and 14+5 weeks and I thought I was going to MC but if was a erosion on my cervix. 
Thinking of you


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87
I was around 8 weeks with this one and 6 with ds when I got the hook effect.
My tests suddenly started to go fainter, I panicked with ds but I then i heard about the hook effect and that's what it was, so I new what to expect this time but had it much later with this pregnancy.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies me and my husband have been trying over a year and we are expecting our rainbow baby in December going by my last period I am putting my pregnancy tests up


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies me and my husband have been trying over a year and we are expecting our rainbow baby in December going by my last period I am putting my pregnancy tests up
> 
> View attachment 1097274


Yay congratulations hon xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've just booked our 1st scan, will be 6+3, it cant come quick enough x


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've just booked our 1st scan, will be 6+3, it cant come quick enough x


Hope the time goes by quickly hon always so nerve wracking.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Hope the time goes by quickly hon always so nerve wracking.

I'm dreading it and also ridiculously excited as well x


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 oh Im so sorry sweetheart, is there a way you can be seen? I really hope you and baby are ok :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

@Sarah Pearce congrats!! Happy to have you here

@xxmyheartxx my scan is at 6w2d next week - will be fun to compare our scans to see how different/alike they are just 1 day apart!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi ladies I just got my BFP after completing my 3rd IVF cycle! Can I join the group and get added to the first page? My due date is December 26, 2021. I have 3 children total, a set of BG twins and my DD from my previous 2 IVF cycles. I went through a lot to get here, 2 failed FET cycles, one miscarriage at 10 weeks and a chemical pregnancy before I decided to try again with another IVF cycle.

Here is a link to my HPT testing thread if anyone wants to take a peak!
IVF cycle #3 trigger shot or the start of my BFP???



Congrats to all of the blessed ladies in the group and H&H 9 months to everyone!




Here is a picture of my embryos from my IVF cycle. I transferred 2 three day embryos!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Rach87 said:


> @Sarah Pearce congrats!! Happy to have you here
> 
> @xxmyheartxx my scan is at 6w2d next week - will be fun to compare our scans to see how different/alike they are just 1 day apart!

Thank you hun


----------



## Mummyto293

wannabeprego said:


> Hi ladies I just got my BFP after completing my 3rd IVF cycle! Can I join the group and get added to the first page? My due date is December 26, 2021. I have 3 children total, a set of BG twins and my DD from my previous 2 IVF cycles. I went through a lot to get here, 2 failed FET cycles, one miscarriage at 10 weeks and a chemical pregnancy before I decided to try again with another IVF cycle.
> 
> Here is a link to my HPT testing thread if anyone wants to take a peak!
> IVF cycle #3 trigger shot or the start of my BFP???
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the blessed ladies in the group and H&H 9 months to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1097286
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my embryos from my IVF cycle. I transferred 2 three day embryos!

Massive congratulations! Xx


----------



## Rach87

Yay glad you joined! Congrats again!! @wannabeprego


----------



## xxmyheartxx

wannabeprego said:


> Hi ladies I just got my BFP after completing my 3rd IVF cycle! Can I join the group and get added to the first page? My due date is December 26, 2021. I have 3 children total, a set of BG twins and my DD from my previous 2 IVF cycles. I went through a lot to get here, 2 failed FET cycles, one miscarriage at 10 weeks and a chemical pregnancy before I decided to try again with another IVF cycle.
> 
> Here is a link to my HPT testing thread if anyone wants to take a peak!
> IVF cycle #3 trigger shot or the start of my BFP???
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the blessed ladies in the group and H&H 9 months to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1097286
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my embryos from my IVF cycle. I transferred 2 three day embryos!

So happy you are here!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> Yay glad you joined! Congrats again!! @wannabeprego

Thanks sweetie! H&H 9 months to you! Congrats as well!


----------



## wannabeprego

xxmyheartxx said:


> So happy you are here!!!

Thanks Hun! Congrats and H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Mummyto293 said:


> Massive congratulations! Xx

Thank you! Congrats and H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm dreading it and also ridiculously excited as well x


I'm sure it will go perfectly hon. I understand the nervous bit I was well nervous b4 my 6+1 week and 8+1 weeks scan.

My next big scan is the 20 week Anomaly scan and I have that 4 weeks tomorrow and I always get well nervous for that one too because they check everything.


wannabeprego said:


> Hi ladies I just got my BFP after completing my 3rd IVF cycle! Can I join the group and get added to the first page? My due date is December 26, 2021. I have 3 children total, a set of BG twins and my DD from my previous 2 IVF cycles. I went through a lot to get here, 2 failed FET cycles, one miscarriage at 10 weeks and a chemical pregnancy before I decided to try again with another IVF cycle.
> 
> Here is a link to my HPT testing thread if anyone wants to take a peak!
> IVF cycle #3 trigger shot or the start of my BFP???
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the blessed ladies in the group and H&H 9 months to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1097286
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my embryos from my IVF cycle. I transferred 2 three day embryos!


So happy for u hon that photo is amazing. 
Is all 3 a embryo hon? Does mean there cud be a chance of multiples? 
So made up u got ure BFP.


----------



## Rach87

Its taking a lot of willpower to not start a registry already. I had to confirm with hubby its too early to start one. I needed him to reassure me off the ledge. :rofl: 

How is everyone announcing? My kids love their rainboots so Im doing a pic of them with a baby pair next to them. Basically like this but with hunter boots....


----------



## Skye75

@wannabeprego welcome and a big congratulations to you :D I have added you to the front x 

@Rach87 that's a great announcement! I haven't put much thought into that yet. Just trying to get this first scan over and done with, I don't think it's really sunk in yet. I need to see that heartbeat then I will be happy!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> @wannabeprego welcome and a big congratulations to you :D I have added you to the front x

Thank you for the warm welcome!!!! Congrats to you as well!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm sure it will go perfectly hon. I understand the nervous bit I was well nervous b4 my 6+1 week and 8+1 weeks scan.
> 
> My next big scan is the 20 week Anomaly scan and I have that 4 weeks tomorrow and I always get well nervous for that one too because they check everything.
> 
> 
> 
> So happy for u hon that photo is amazing.
> Is all 3 a embryo hon? Does mean there cud be a chance of multiples?
> So made up u got ure BFP.

Thank you for the warm welcome! I actually only put back 2 embryos this time. The rest of the embryos in the picture are now frozen. (4 frosties) I can use them in a future FET cycle, but to be honest with you I am planning on this being my last pregnancy. I am in my early 40's and it is time for me to wrap up my baby making days with this last pregnancy! So, yes there is a possibility of it being twins if both of them made it. I won't know until I got for my first ultrasound though!

In my 2 previous IVF cycles I did put back 3 embryos both times, one of the times I ended up with my BG twins, the second IVF cycle, they started out as 2 but only one grew and I ended up with my DD. I was playing it a bit safer this time since now I have 3 kids and I am hoping for just one baby this time! 

Good luck with your upcoming scan! I hope that everything looks great and baby is healthy!


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> Its taking a lot of willpower to not start a registry already. I had to confirm with hubby its too early to start one. I needed him to reassure me off the ledge. :rofl:
> 
> How is everyone announcing? My kids love their rainboots so Im doing a pic of them with a baby pair next to them. Basically like this but with hunter boots....
> 
> View attachment 1097319

That sounds like a super cute idea! I really like it! In the past I did a photo booth gender reveal with my twins and my hubby to announce the arrival of my daughter! That came out really cute! With my BG twins my husband and I posed in a picture with pink and blue balloons! 

For this pregnancy I am going to wait a bit longer to announce, for sure not until 12 weeks, maybe even a bit longer, just because I had a miscarriage and a recent chemical pregnancy with my last 2 failed FET cycles. I am feeling pretty paranoid. Plus I don't want to deal with some annoying family members that will hound me about the pregnancy! I actually didn't tell my family at all about this IVF cycle because they were against it because of my age, and because I already have 3 children. However I personally feel like my reproductive choices and mine and my husband's! I never felt the need to weigh in on other people's reproductive choices, because it is none of my business, for one thing! Ugghh! Sorry about the rant! LOL!!! 

I'm not sure how we will announce just yet though! I need to think about it a bit more! I suppose I just want to make it through the first trimester and I will start to relax a bit more!


----------



## Rach87

Its funny with my dd i didn't announce until I was over 15 weeks, my son 10-11 weeks and this one Im ready to announce already lol. But still going to wait a couple weeks.


----------



## Skye75

Shopping today, day 4 without power!


----------



## Tasha36089

@wannabeprego huge congratulations! 

I’m going to try and leave it till 12 weeks to announce, that’s if the kids don’t notice my sickness first . We have 5 kids between us between 10 and 14 so they are older, not sure how to announce to them yet. 

4 days till my scan feeling super nervous


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello all you lovely ladies here are my frer pregnancy tests


----------



## Dream143r

Today is CD31 and 15DPO. Here are my tests. 

I've got my blood work booked for April 30 at 6w3d and my dating scan for May 7 at 7w3d.

Unfortunately I have to wait forever to do thr bloodwork due to a province wide lockdown in Ontario. Appointments are really hard to come by.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

15dpo tests!! I'm so happy with them :cloud9:

Will anyone be finding out gender? I dont want to as it's our last but hubby thinks it makes sense to find out


----------



## Rach87

Tests look great ladies! Congrats!


@realbeauty86 how are you doing today? Have the cramps stopped? Really hoping youre ok


----------



## Dream143r

@xxmyheartxx I have Sneak Peek kit sitting in my closet that I got ordered before my miscarriage last year and since this is likely our last baby I'll be using it. We did one with my son and results came back correctly. We are hoping for another boy. Do you have a gender preference?


----------



## Rach87

We’ll be finding out too! Im hoping for another boy since my youngest is a boy. And my daughter, well, shes a looooot of work and I never wanted girls to begin with lol And I kind of want her to be my only girl shes my best little friend.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I honestly have no preference, boy would be easier as my youngest 2 are boys and they will have to share rooms for another 2-3 years until we extend again, which is fine as they are in a large enough room, I dont want to disrupt my eldest 3 by having a much younger sibling move in.
My 3 years old told his childminder on monday he was getting a little sister tomorrow :haha: maybe he knows something I dont!


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha36089 said:


> @wannabeprego huge congratulations!
> 
> I’m going to try and leave it till 12 weeks to announce, that’s if the kids don’t notice my sickness first . We have 5 kids between us between 10 and 14 so they are older, not sure how to announce to them yet.
> 
> 4 days till my scan feeling super nervous

Thank you! Congrats and H&H to you as well!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello all you lovely ladies here are my frer pregnancy tests
> 
> View attachment 1097335

YEAH! 
Nice progression! Those tests look great!!! Congrats!


----------



## Rach87

Great progression @Sarah Pearce


----------



## Sarah Pearce

wannabeprego said:


> YEAH!
> Nice progression! Those tests look great!!! Congrats!

Thank you hun


----------



## Mummyto293

How’s everyone feeling? My BP is definitely running low feeling incredibly faint and dizzy. I did a urine check at work today- all clear so it’s obviously just pregnancy related. Also getting nauseous. Not too bad- always gets worse at around 6-7 weeks for me in previous pregnancies and I’m 5 weeks this time so hoping I’ve at least got one more week of feeling relatively ok!!


----------



## aymz1983

ooh I hadn't given a thought to whether we would find out or not....i found out for my first, not for my second, then found out for my youngest as it had been some time. Maybe we will find out this time, I've seen so many cute outfits already so it would be good to know which ones to keep my eye on! (Not that they're in them for long lol). I've seen the Sneak Peek tests, wasn't sure if they are as good as they say.

Some great progression @Sarah Pearce :)

Hope you are doing ok today @realbeauty86

Feeling ok today I guess... I've managed to get back to working this week ok apart from today when i took half an hour out around 3pm to lay down on the sofa. Sleep is hit and miss and even when i do sleep i am tossing and turning. Does anyone know when bbs stop being so darn sore? I can't remember! No nausea ye, although i find i feel fuller after eating more quickly than i used to. Although i can also simultaneously want to eat everything in sight so.... I'm worrying about nausea - i have been lucky *touch wood* that my previous pregnancies i just felt nauseous and was never actually ill so i wish and hope it will be the same this time (or no nausea really if i'm hoping and wishing for things!) I have a very real phobia of being physically ill. That being said, i already have medication to treat it (metaclopramide) which i will discuss with midwife. I understand it is ok in pregnancy and can be prescribed anyway but hopefully i won't need to use it.

Hope everyone is doing ok today :)


----------



## Sarah Pearce

aymz1983 said:


> ooh I hadn't given a thought to whether we would find out or not....i found out for my first, not for my second, then found out for my youngest as it had been some time. Maybe we will find out this time, I've seen so many cute outfits already so it would be good to know which ones to keep my eye on! (Not that they're in them for long lol). I've seen the Sneak Peek tests, wasn't sure if they are as good as they say.
> 
> Some great progression @Sarah Pearce :)
> 
> Hope you are doing ok today @realbeauty86
> 
> Feeling ok today I guess... I've managed to get back to working this week ok apart from today when i took half an hour out around 3pm to lay down on the sofa. Sleep is hit and miss and even when i do sleep i am tossing and turning. Does anyone know when bbs stop being so darn sore? I can't remember! No nausea ye, although i find i feel fuller after eating more quickly than i used to. Although i can also simultaneously want to eat everything in sight so.... I'm worrying about nausea - i have been lucky *touch wood* that my previous pregnancies i just felt nauseous and was never actually ill so i wish and hope it will be the same this time (or no nausea really if i'm hoping and wishing for things!) I have a very real phobia of being physically ill. That being said, i already have medication to treat it (metaclopramide) which i will discuss with midwife. I understand it is ok in pregnancy and can be prescribed anyway but hopefully i won't need to use it.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today :)

Thank you really nervous and scared


----------



## Rach87

@Mummyto293 drink tooons of water! I know its hard when you're nauseous but it’ll help get the bp up. I have naturally low bp - like 90/60 and in pregnancy it goes up to a whopping 100/70 lol. I have a higher salt diet to help with it too


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Shopping today, day 4 without power!
> 
> View attachment 1097323

Oh no! That's terrible! What happened that you guys have lost power for so long? I hope that your power comes back on again soon! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

Mummyto293 said:


> How’s everyone feeling? My BP is definitely running low feeling incredibly faint and dizzy. I did a urine check at work today- all clear so it’s obviously just pregnancy related. Also getting nauseous. Not too bad- always gets worse at around 6-7 weeks for me in previous pregnancies and I’m 5 weeks this time so hoping I’ve at least got one more week of feeling relatively ok!!

I hope that you feel better soon! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mummyto293 I'm feeling okay! Thanks for asking! I'm sleepy often because I am on progesterone and estrogen vaginal medications because of my IVF pregnancy medications. I'm actually not having many symptoms yet for this pregnancy. I have this feeling of stretching and pulling in my uterus sometimes when I try to stand up too fast or if I am laying on my side and roll over onto my side too quick. It's weird because I can feel things growing and stretching in there! LOL! I had tender boobs but that comes and goes. I have never been a big morning sickness person when pregnant, but I do get it a little bit here and there, however it usually goes away when I eat. I'm lucky as far as that is concerned. I am getting a little bit of AF type cramps, but nothing that bad.


----------



## Skye75

Great line progression ladies!! looking fantastic. 

We will definitely be finding out gender. As early as possible haha, I have done a lot of looking at those sneek peak tests but I'm very undecided as I've seen tonnes and tonnes of bad reviews on various facebook pregnacy groups. I can travel to get a gender scan done at 14 weeks so I think we'll be doing that, I will book it once I have my dating scan on Tuesday (yay less than a week away FINALLY!!) 


Rach87 said:


> We’ll be finding out too! Im hoping for another boy since my youngest is a boy. And my daughter, well, shes a looooot of work and I never wanted girls to begin with lol And I kind of want her to be my only girl shes my best little friend.

@Rach87 I feel kind of the same!! girls are just such hard work and I don't want to make my little girl feel any less special. That being said, we'll be pleased with what ever it turns out to be. 

I'm 7 weeks today, yay. Morning sickness in FULL swing, taking Ondansetron but threw up still yesterday and today despite taking it. My kids have been home for the last two and a half weeks because of Easter school holidays, they go back to school on Monday, thankfully lol!!


----------



## Skye75

wannabeprego said:


> Oh no! That's terrible! What happened that you guys have lost power for so long? I hope that your power comes back on again soon! XOXO

We had a cyclone come through. Day #5 today and we finally have power back YAY!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

So glad u have power now hon gosh how scary.


@Sarah Pearce
It's only natural to feel that way hon I think most of us pregnant womon felt exactly the same in the very early stages.
Tbh I still worry now as u know.
I worry aboout MC still now so ure definitely not alone. 
I really think this is ure rainbow.


----------



## Tasha36089

Great line progression ladies!
I was worried yesterday because I hadnt felt sick all day. Had a really spicy Chinese for dinner and of course then had to throw up haha.
We will be finding out the gender when we can. It doesn’t bother me what we have, I have 2 of each already.


----------



## daniyaaq

Oh @Tasha36089 I’ve fallen into that trap too many times it is not fun at all


----------



## aymz1983

I had a bit of a wobble and cry in front of OH yesterday because I could touch my chest, ergo things were obviously not as sore as they were and all sorts of bad things went through my head.

They still blinking hurt though! And I read about people having symptoms come and go in first tri so I think it's all normal for us to have symptoms seemingly come and go, but it's worrying as heck!

Early scans aren't routinely given here so I would need to book a private scan if I wanted reassuring, which I do so will see if I can book one when I get paid next week


----------



## Skye75

@aymz1983 I definitely wouldn't be able to wait till second tri for a first scan. I so need that reassurance. It's doing my head in waiting until the 21st haha, have had it booked since 3w6d so has been a bit of a wait I'll be 7w6d when I have it. It'll be good to make sure everything is as it should be and to get an accurate due date


----------



## wannabeprego

Good morning ladies! I hope that everyone is doing great! My pregnancy symptoms come and go also! It’s totally normal though and nothing to worry about!

My RE will request early ultrasounds for me and continue checking HCG BW at 5 weeks and 6 weeks. I have had bleeding/spotting in both of my past pregnancies though after the ultrasounds so this time I am considering opting out of the 5 week one, just doing BW and maybe just do the 6 week one. The technicians always push way too hard and the RE asks them to look at my ovaries, count and measure follicles so they are poking around in there way too long and I’m paranoid about it this time!

We are going to want to know the gender this time! We are hoping for a boy! I don’t have the patience to wait to find out! LOL! 

This mornings tests with FMU! Everything looks great! All of my tests are getting darker! My HCG BW and progesterone check are this coming Monday 04/19! Today I am 9 days past the transfer of two 3 days embryos!


----------



## xJessie91x

Hey ladies I hope you don’t mind me joining you :) 
I had a BFP 3 days ago and now have done a digital to confirm! I believe I will be due around 19th December. Very very anxious due to my previous losses. 
I spent a lot of time here with my first and hope to make some good friends like I did 8 years ago ❤️


----------



## Jessylou4

Finally got my dye stealer! 
Went into hospital today for an early scan. They guessed by how the pregnancy was developing that I’m around 5+4 which is exactly what I thought. Got another one booked for the 27th so hopefully they will see a heartbeat then. 
Only concern I have is that there was a small blood clot under the sac, they said I might either bleed it out or my body may reabsorb it. Has anyone else had or heard of this? 
Xx


----------



## Jessylou4

xJessie91x said:


> Hey ladies I hope you don’t mind me joining you :)
> I had a BFP 3 days ago and now have done a digital to confirm! I believe I will be due around 19th December. Very very anxious due to my previous losses.
> I spent a lot of time here with my first and hope to make some good friends like I did 8 years ago ❤️

Congratulations Jessie and welcome xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

xJessie91x said:


> Hey ladies I hope you don’t mind me joining you :)
> I had a BFP 3 days ago and now have done a digital to confirm! I believe I will be due around 19th December. Very very anxious due to my previous losses.
> I spent a lot of time here with my first and hope to make some good friends like I did 8 years ago ❤️

CONGRATS!!! H&H 9 months! Welcome to the group!


----------



## wannabeprego

Jessylou4 said:


> Finally got my dye stealer!
> Went into hospital today for an early scan. They guessed by how the pregnancy was developing that I’m around 5+4 which is exactly what I thought. Got another one booked for the 27th so hopefully they will see a heartbeat then.
> Only concern I have is that there was a small blood clot under the sac, they said I might either bleed it out or my body may reabsorb it. Has anyone else had or heard of this?
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 1097376

Great lines! I’m glad that your first scan went good! I have had spotting/bleeding early in both of my past pregnancies snd on the early ultrasound they thought they could see some blood or something around in there, it eventually resolved on it’s own. It might cause some spotting. However if you do have any spotting than at least you will have an idea where it is coming from. However I hope you don’t have spotting. I know that is really scary early in pregnancy! Hopefully it will resolve on its own! It eventually did for me! 
Good luck with your next US!


----------



## Tasha36089

xJessie91x said:


> Hey ladies I hope you don’t mind me joining you :)
> I had a BFP 3 days ago and now have done a digital to confirm! I believe I will be due around 19th December. Very very anxious due to my previous losses.
> I spent a lot of time here with my first and hope to make some good friends like I did 8 years ago ❤️

Congratulations and welcome. I was here with my other pregnancies too and made some great friends too.


----------



## Tasha36089

Jessylou4 said:


> Finally got my dye stealer!
> Went into hospital today for an early scan. They guessed by how the pregnancy was developing that I’m around 5+4 which is exactly what I thought. Got another one booked for the 27th so hopefully they will see a heartbeat then.
> Only concern I have is that there was a small blood clot under the sac, they said I might either bleed it out or my body may reabsorb it. Has anyone else had or heard of this?
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 1097376

Glad your scan went well, lovely dye stealer. Not sure about the blood but hopefully it gets reabsorbed


----------



## Rach87

@xJessie91x congrats and welcome!

@Jessylou4 congrats on the dye stealer and good scan. The little pocket of blood is semi common I think - and like the others said if you do spot you at least know what its from :)

symptoms come and go here too. A little dizzy and exhausted today. My other pregnancies the severe exhaustion hit at 6 weeks which is in 2 days so Im thinking thats whats happening. But my hubby started getting sick our 2nd day on vaca and when we got back home he got tested and just found out yesterday evening he has covid. :brat: Of course we avoided it for over a year and NOW he gets it (hes a firefighter/paramedic so working closely with covid patients) I had it and was super sick for 4 months last winter - but I was just recovering when it hit the media that we were in a pandemic. So thankfully I was unaware of the severity which I think makes a difference. He seems to be better today which is good. Hes been quarantining himself downstairs since we got home Monday - which is probably adding to my exhaustion not having a break from kids and life since driving home through the night. (18 hr drive from Florida to Michigan) Currently waiting for my appt to get tested. Thankfully myself and babies have no symptoms


----------



## wannabeprego

@Rach87 I’m so sorry to hear about your hubby getting sick! I hope no one else gets it and he has a speedy recovery! XOXO


----------



## Desito87

Congratulations to the new ladies. @Rach87 hope your husband gets better soon and you and your kids are going to be well. 
I have been very busy with work and sickness kicked in this week, so have been extra tired. Had some pink discharge and cramps last night and more pink when wiping this morning, called the GP and was given a midwife phone number, the midwife was very sharp on the phone, told me that no one will see me unless there is heavy bleeding on lots of pain and just to wait and see what will happen. I had a phone call from another midwife a few hours later to book my first appointment a talk me through my concerns. Luckily the second midwife was very kind and reassuring. Discharge has been normal since the morning, so Im trying to stay positive but it is not always easy.


----------



## Skye75

@xJessie91x Welcome :) congratulations! I have added your dates to the front page x 

@Rach87 Oh no, that sucks hubby having covid. I hope he gets better soon and you and the kiddies don't get it too x 

@Desito87 Doesn't it suck when you get a crappy and abrupt midwife/nurse!!! hopefully the pink isn't anything to be concerned about, it's just so unnerving!


----------



## Skye75

@realbeauty86 How are you??


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Gosh I hate it when healthcare professionals are cold with pregnant women. Like, if you can’t be compassionate you are in the entire wrong profession! 


Desito87 said:


> Congratulations to the new ladies. @Rach87 hope your husband gets better soon and you and your kids are going to be well.
> I have been very busy with work and sickness kicked in this week, so have been extra tired. Had some pink discharge and cramps last night and more pink when wiping this morning, called the GP and was given a midwife phone number, the midwife was very sharp on the phone, told me that no one will see me unless there is heavy bleeding on lots of pain and just to wait and see what will happen. I had a phone call from another midwife a few hours later to book my first appointment a talk me through my concerns. Luckily the second midwife was very kind and reassuring. Discharge has been normal since the morning, so Im trying to stay positive but it is not always easy.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 sorry to read about the Covid! DHs parents just got it last week and we are having to isolate because we had contact with them! When do you get your test results?


----------



## realbeauty86

Hey guys. I’m ok. Trying to deal. I’m not gonna lie I’ve had a drink or 3... I just figure it’ll happen again hopefully soon. How long has a person had a healthy pregnancy after a MC? Curious


----------



## realbeauty86

Oh and I’ve been to the ER. They did nothing but a vaginal scan and blood. Number dropped to 82. So yeah. I have stopped bleeding for some reason. Idk. I wonder is it safe to have sex.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

realbeauty86 said:


> Hey guys. I’m ok. Trying to deal. I’m not gonna lie I’ve had a drink or 3... I just figure it’ll happen again hopefully soon. How long has a person had a healthy pregnancy after a MC? Curious

So sorry for your loss hun. I pray it will come soon for you! The further along you are the longer your cycles will take to get back to normal in my experience... my loss at 5 weeks I ovulated Again in 2 weeks. But my 8 week loss I bled for 2-3 months on and off.


----------



## Skye75

So sorry to hear @realbeauty86 that totally sucks :( wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## Desito87

@realbeauty86 we all cope in different ways after my one I just could not talk about it, I was feeling like it was mu fault and stopped ttc for more than a year, but my friend had mc and got pregnant a couple of months later, healthy pregnancy due in a few weeks. I think you got to do what what feels right for you. 
@Reiko_ctu I work in health care and cant understand how people like that midwife do their job without compassion


----------



## xJessie91x

Is this progression ok? The bottom is most recent. I feel like it’s not enough :(


----------



## Skye75

xJessie91x said:


> Is this progression ok? The bottom is most recent. I feel like it’s not enough :(
> 
> View attachment 1097397

Looks great for cheapie progression. Cheapies are really no good at all to track progression with x


----------



## aymz1983

@realbeauty86 so sorry :( I don't think there is any definitive answer, I left it 6 months between my last mc and went on to have a successful pregnancy after that. Some people try straight away and go on to have healthy pregnancies. 

@Rach87 ohh no, fingers crossed hope hubby recovers well! 

@xJessie91x that's good progression :) I think cheapies are harder for progression anyway but it's looking fine! 

Hopefully you're doing better now you have power back @Skye75 !

How is everyone else? I still feel worried a bit that my bbs aren't as sore as they were a few days ago, although I'm still having trouble sleeping, I'm having heartburn at night now and I think I am actually starting to pee more even though I'm not drinking any more than usual. Except yesterday, I drank about 3 pints of water in an hour as my feet and ankles were swollen but I didn't drink enough in the day nor did I move much! So that's on me.
Rhr continues to climb, so that is also reassuring me. I get a little anxious when it drops a beat but then it goes back up again. Although I understand it can't keep rising forever anyway lol.

Trying to think what to do with the weekend, supposed to be quite nice here. May need to plan for mornings so I can have the afternoons to nap haha. OH took my youngest to the zoo yesterday, apparently he (child) doesn't like zoo's as he's been to loads (he really hasn't!) But he enjoyed it on the end I think. Maybe no more zoo trips for a while...!


----------



## Tasha36089

@Rach87 hope your hubby is ok and you test negative. We all had it not long back, it’s horrible. 


realbeauty86 said:


> Hey guys. I’m ok. Trying to deal. I’m not gonna lie I’ve had a drink or 3... I just figure it’ll happen again hopefully soon. How long has a person had a healthy pregnancy after a MC? Curious

This pregnancy came straight after a mc with no period in between. The plan was to wait a month but it happened. So far so good. Hope you’re ok.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

xJessie91x said:


> Is this progression ok? The bottom is most recent. I feel like it’s not enough :(
> 
> View attachment 1097397

Cheapies take forever to darken up x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm not testing no more, 17dpo, 3 hour hold :cloud9:
I've spoken to the community midwife just, I'm in the diary and will call once I've had my scan in 2 weeks before my booking in appointment. They offered me an early scan at epu which I would rather avoid as lots of bad memories, especially after my ectopic.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
So sorry to hear DH has covid I hope u all Stay safe and nobody else catches it. ❤


@realbeauty86 
Oh my lovely I am so so sorry. 
People do cope In different ways. When I lost my first baby at 10+4 weeks I did the same as u and went out drinking. 
I didn't have any kids then I was young so my thing was going to work getting home going out getting drunk. I kind of the rails for 2 years it just messed me up real bad. 

All my other losses were supper early. 
I had chemical at just over 5 weeks and another chemical around 5 weeks and then the 4 chemicals last year they all ended by the time I was 4 and half weeks. 


I ovulated really early after 2 of them and then normol time with the other 2. 
Sending u big warm healing hugs.

Heartbroken for you ure such a lovely lady ❤


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm not testing no more, 17dpo, 3 hour hold :cloud9:
> I've spoken to the community midwife just, I'm in the diary and will call once I've had my scan in 2 weeks before my booking in appointment. They offered me an early scan at epu which I would rather avoid as lots of bad memories, especially after my ectopic.
> 
> View attachment 1097409
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097408


Great lines hon.


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 I’m so sorry. I had a mc at almost 5 weeks, and had a positive pregnancy test 2.5 weeks later with my son. I think its semi common for women to sometimes ovulate early after an early miscarriage. Really hope you get your rainbow baby soon


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu oh no how are they? Dh i thought was getting better by yesterday he looked rough and was coughing a lot. I got a pulse ox and his oxygen level is at 91% so is very borderline needing to go to the hospital. Our friend is a P.A. so he’s going to call him today to get some direction. I just really hope i don’t get it. I made the mistake of googling covid and early pregnancy, not good. :( Thankfully he has a great job and they put him on workmen’s comp until he’s better. I should have my results by 5pm today. How are you? Had your hg eased up at all yet?

@xJessie91x progression looks great!


----------



## wannabeprego

My FMU tests looked nice and dark this morning! I am 10 days past the transfer of two 3 days embryos. I am having some very light spotting with really light brown blood. I’m assuming that is is just implantation spotting and trying not to get freaked out about it! I did have spotting with both of my previous pregnancies so this isn’t anything new! I’m just hoping that it will go away soon! I am having AF type cramping also, but that is normal also. I’m just going to take it easy and try to relax!


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu oh no how are they? Dh i thought was getting better by yesterday he looked rough and was coughing a lot. I got a pulse ox and his oxygen level is at 91% so is very borderline needing to go to the hospital. Our friend is a P.A. so he’s going to call him today to get some direction. I just really hope i don’t get it. I made the mistake of googling covid and early pregnancy, not good. :( Thankfully he has a great job and they put him on workmen’s comp until he’s better. I should have my results by 5pm today. How are you? Had your hg eased up at all yet?
> 
> @xJessie91x progression looks great!

I am so sorry to hear that he is getting sicker! I hope that he feels better soon! I will be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers! XOXO


----------



## Rach87

Thank you so much @wannabeprego and thank you all ladies. Praying he recovers soon rather than later. I should still be able to go to my scan tuesday - obviously my covid results will decide. The quarantine is from start of symptoms which it will be over 2 weeks by then. And hes been staying downstairs since Monday. Its minimal contact - and really if I was going to get it the 18 hr drive together with windows closed a week ago would've gotten me I think. I just hate seeing him sick, and worse he feels so terrible that Im having to do everything myself. Having lupus and dealing with chronic illness my entire life I HATE seeing other people suffer bc I well know how it feels. I just want him better.


----------



## wannabeprego

realbeauty86 said:


> Oh and I’ve been to the ER. They did nothing but a vaginal scan and blood. Number dropped to 82. So yeah. I have stopped bleeding for some reason. Idk. I wonder is it safe to have sex.


I am so sorry hun! Big hugs to you! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

aymz1983 said:


> @realbeauty86 so sorry :( I don't think there is any definitive answer, I left it 6 months between my last mc and went on to have a successful pregnancy after that. Some people try straight away and go on to have healthy pregnancies.
> 
> @Rach87 ohh no, fingers crossed hope hubby recovers well!
> 
> @xJessie91x that's good progression :) I think cheapies are harder for progression anyway but it's looking fine!
> 
> Hopefully you're doing better now you have power back @Skye75 !
> 
> How is everyone else? I still feel worried a bit that my bbs aren't as sore as they were a few days ago, although I'm still having trouble sleeping, I'm having heartburn at night now and I think I am actually starting to pee more even though I'm not drinking any more than usual. Except yesterday, I drank about 3 pints of water in an hour as my feet and ankles were swollen but I didn't drink enough in the day nor did I move much! So that's on me.
> Rhr continues to climb, so that is also reassuring me. I get a little anxious when it drops a beat but then it goes back up again. Although I understand it can't keep rising forever anyway lol.
> 
> Trying to think what to do with the weekend, supposed to be quite nice here. May need to plan for mornings so I can have the afternoons to nap haha. OH took my youngest to the zoo yesterday, apparently he (child) doesn't like zoo's as he's been to loads (he really hasn't!) But he enjoyed it on the end I think. Maybe no more zoo trips for a while...!

I’m doing okay, thanks for asking! I am having some really light brown spotting but my tests look nice and dark this morning, so that is making me feel better! I posted my tests and update In an earlier post! 

I hope that the swelling goes down and your heart burn gets better soon. From what I have read Tums is safe to take when pregnant, so maybe you could give that a try? 

I was thinking of taking my kids to the zoo this weekend or maybe to the airplane museum. The weather looks nice and mild here, in the 60’s! I hope that you have a great weekend!


----------



## wannabeprego

xJessie91x said:


> Is this progression ok? The bottom is most recent. I feel like it’s not enough :(
> 
> View attachment 1097397

 Those lines are looking good to me! Good luck and lots a of sticky baby dust to you! I hope everything continues to progress as it should and you have a H&H 9 months! :dust: XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

Desito87 said:


> Congratulations to the new ladies. @Rach87 hope your husband gets better soon and you and your kids are going to be well.
> I have been very busy with work and sickness kicked in this week, so have been extra tired. Had some pink discharge and cramps last night and more pink when wiping this morning, called the GP and was given a midwife phone number, the midwife was very sharp on the phone, told me that no one will see me unless there is heavy bleeding on lots of pain and just to wait and see what will happen. I had a phone call from another midwife a few hours later to book my first appointment a talk me through my concerns. Luckily the second midwife was very kind and reassuring. Discharge has been normal since the morning, so Im trying to stay positive but it is not always easy.

I am so sorry! I have had bleeding and spotting in both of my previous pregnancies and thankfully they turned out okay! I am having light brown spotting now! I hope that the bleeding/spotting stops soon and that you go on to have a H&H 9 months! Big hugs to you! XOXO


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu oh no how are they? Dh i thought was getting better by yesterday he looked rough and was coughing a lot. I got a pulse ox and his oxygen level is at 91% so is very borderline needing to go to the hospital. Our friend is a P.A. so he’s going to call him today to get some direction. I just really hope i don’t get it. I made the mistake of googling covid and early pregnancy, not good. :( Thankfully he has a great job and they put him on workmen’s comp until he’s better. I should have my results by 5pm today. How are you? Had your hg eased up at all yet?
> 
> @xJessie91x progression looks great!

Oh my gosh that is scary about your hubby. My sister had the same back in March, she had to be in the hospital for a few days because of low oxygen. I really hope your DH will be getting better now and not worse. Hg here is on the upswing since 11 weeks which is almost unbelievable. Last time it lasted full on till 14 weeks, so maybe it’s a boy this time :)


----------



## Lucy3

Hey @Rach87 just popping over to say I’m thinking of you with your dh sick. Also wanted to ask do you get a ‘break’ from lupus flares while pregnant? I do and I love it - even feeling sick with pregnancy I prefer to feeling inflamed.


----------



## Rach87

Glad she recovered @Reiko_ctu ! So scary. I think he’ll be ok. Just got my results back and its negative. Seriously crazy we were all in a car for 18 hrs together and myself and 2 babies didnt get it. So thankful!! But unbelievable. So glad your hg is better though! Thats awesome!

@Lucy3 you're so sweet for coming over! Really hoping you still get to join us here. If its another month we may have to extend it to dec/jan/feb babies for you ;)
With my daughter I felt like Wonder Woman! Not a flair in sight and the whole year breastfeeding. My son I felt like trash but it was pregnancy related and not lupus crummyness. But after he was out I felt great until I stopped bfing at 9 months. I had taken Benlysta for 1.5 years before ttc this little and it made me a new person. So Im starting off in an already great place, so far so good. Hopefully it stays that way! I will go back on it most likely when Im done bf again. And yes being a little nauseus and tired I’ll take over feeling like I have the flu and everything hurting anyday!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks Rach. I feel like I might be pregnant this month but I’m too scared to test. Is that weird? I’m cd23 and I ovulated early so close to 4 weeks hopefully. The main reason I feel like I could be is I always have a pretty bad flare just before af and I haven’t this month. I get rashes around my eyes and just feel awful. At the moment for the first time in a long time I feel like I have a clear mind and not hobbling around! It’s amazing how when you’re not inflamed you realise just how average you’ve been feeling but get used to it. I’m going to look into that med you’ve been taking and discuss it with my rheum. I’ve been relying on pred to manage it which is not good. I feel like the US is so far ahead of Australia for autoimmune therapies. Bf helped me too, but pregnancy is amazing for me- I guess it lowers our immune systems which is what is fighting against us! I’ve gone from poas addict to absolutely prettified to test. Don’t even recognise myself! 
I’m so glad you don’t have the virus! What a relief. Did you say you’ve had it already? Must be the antibodies fighting it off? Also think having lupus helps things like viruses as our bodies are so keen to fight anything. 
Sorry this is an essay, just so happy to have you to discuss autoimmune issues with! :lol:


----------



## daniyaaq

@Lucy3 when are you testing?


----------



## Rach87

@Lucy3 :test: Lol. Yes I agree it is nice to have someone to chat with who understands! I did have covid and was sick for 4 months from Oct. ‘19- Feb ‘20. I finally came out of my own quarantine and then the pandemic hit. Ugh! I had a horrific time breathing and was juuuuust getting it looked into then everything shut down. By the time I was finally was seen, had tests, seen again, more tests, repeat I was prescribed a steroid inhaler - symbicort which brought me back to almost normal. It was a year of feeling like I was suffocating! I also take Plaquenil which was one of the treatments for covid so I feel like it gave me a fighting chance - scary to think how I would've been without it. I was tested about 6 months ago for antibodies and came back negative, I guess they only survive for a few months.

Benlysta literally was a life saver for me. Made suuuch a difference. I stopped it back in December after we started ttc. I honestly think it reset my body or something bc I still feel good and can be an almost normal person. Its great because it actually fights the disease not just masks symptoms. And best part.....NO SIDE EFFECTS!! I was super irritable the first couple months but it went away and nothing else


----------



## Lucy3

Wow you got covid before it was even a thing! Maybe that means the vaccine will be more effective? I take plaquenil too and it was hard to get when the pandemic was in full swing here. So glad you’re feeling good, nothing worse than the cloud of inflammation. 
So I just tested....thanks for asking @daniyaaq! sitting on the toilet waiting to look :shock:


----------



## Lucy3

So I didn’t hold, that was a mistake. I watched it go over and a white line came up straight away. Has anyone had that before? I can see something vv faint which is not what I expected for around 12dpo. I’ll see if I can get a decent pics. Ugh another squinter.


----------



## daniyaaq

Yes pictures please. Which test are you using. My test at 12DPO was so faint I convinced myself i imagined it.


----------



## Lucy3

Here it is. Now I’ve reopened the POAS can of worms I’m obsessed again!


----------



## Skye75

7w2d today. Still just so ridiculously sick, have lost almost 2 kilo now.. drank a heap of chocolate milk this morning and power chucked that up about half an hour later. Went to have a shower, got out ran the the toilet again.. went back to the bathroom to get dressed then threw up in the sink... and don't get me started on the constipation! Isn't being pregnant so glamorous LOL!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> 7w2d today. Still just so ridiculously sick, have lost one kilo now.. drank a heap of chocolate milk this morning and power chucked that up about half an hour later. Went to have a shower, got out ran the the toilet again.. went back to the bathroom to get dressed then threw up in the sink... and don't get me started on the constipation! Isn't being pregnant so glamorous LOL!

Ooh chocolate milk coming back up, that’s got to be pretty bad!!


----------



## Skye75

@Reiko_ctu worse than could be imagined lol


----------



## Desito87

wannabeprego said:


> I am so sorry! I have had bleeding and spotting in both of my previous pregnancies and thankfully they turned out okay! I am having light brown spotting now! I hope that the bleeding/spotting stops soon and that you go on to have a H&H 9 months! Big hugs to you! XOXO

Thank you. I think the spotting stopped as nothing since yesterday but been vomiting a lot, I have never toutght that vomiting is going to make me happy but I hope that is a good sign and everything is going to be fine. I know that my mum had lots of bleeding with my sister that made her think it was periods, she didn't find out that she was pregnant until the third month, but still it can be so unnerving. I hope your spotting stopes to and thinks are going to be fine x


----------



## wannabeprego

Desito87 said:


> Thank you. I think the spotting stopped as nothing since yesterday but been vomiting a lot, I have never toutght that vomiting is going to make me happy but I hope that is a good sign and everything is going to be fine. I know that my mum had lots of bleeding with my sister that made her think it was periods, she didn't find out that she was pregnant until the third month, but still it can be so unnerving. I hope your spotting stopes to and thinks are going to be fine x

Your welcome and Thank you! I am still having some light brown spotting but it is slowing down, so hopefully it is going to stop soon! I am sorry about your morning sickness, but glad that it is making you feel at ease again! The early days of pregnancy are always nerve racking! i am just hoping that the first trimester goes by fast for us both, i think we can start to feel a bit more at ease after that! Have a great weekend!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> 7w2d today. Still just so ridiculously sick, have lost almost 2 kilo now.. drank a heap of chocolate milk this morning and power chucked that up about half an hour later. Went to have a shower, got out ran the the toilet again.. went back to the bathroom to get dressed then threw up in the sink... and don't get me started on the constipation! Isn't being pregnant so glamorous LOL!

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear about how bad your morning sickness has been! I hope you feel better soon and it lightens up some!!! XOXO If you start to feel really bad make sure that you talk to your DR and get some medication to help with the nausea so you don't get dehydrated!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
So sorry DH is getting sicker and may need hospital treatment. 
Praying he recovers ASAP. 
Glad ure test came back negative so u can still go to ure scan.

Me and DH will have a covid test on May 12th at 11am and then I have my anomaly scan at 12pm providing we both test negative. 
I have a bit of a cold at the moment which DH had but he is better now so not covid. 

Just a bit of a sore throat and a slight cough not bad. 
I have Asthma so it always goes to my chest. 



@wannabeprego 

I had bleeding and spotting with this one. 
I had spotting from 14dpo untill about 8 weeks. 
And a bleed at 6 weeks and 14+5 weeks that was red. 
I thought the worst because I've had 7 miscarriages altogether and I've only had bleeding like that in pregnancy when it has been a miscarriage. 
It never got heavy but was enough to make me worry. 
Turns out I have a cervical erosion and apparently they are very common in pregnancy. 
They do not harm the pregnancy or the baby but they can he easily agitated and bleed. 

I've had nothing sick and hopefully there will be no more. 


I know spotting and some bleeding can be very normol in the first trimester i was told that by my midwife.

I know its hard not to worry hon but brown blood is old blood and it is probably implantation. 
Think u can get implantation spotting right up untill around 8 weeks so I reckon that's probably what it is and the fact ure tests are getting darker is a good sign. 



@Lucy3 
Good luck hon


----------



## Rach87

@Lucy3 yes that white strip is just the test/control strip. I really want to see something but not sure I can :( but without a hold that early i don’t think anything could show up. Look forward to your next test though!


----------



## Rach87

6 weeks today! First scan in T-minus 3 days! 
Got my hook effect today! So cool to see. Also thank God I know about it otherwise I would have panicked lol


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello lovely ladies sorry I haven't updated I have been busy. I am going to be booking a private scan at 7 weeks so that I know everything is OK with our rainbow baby


----------



## Tasha36089

Rach87 said:


> 6 weeks today! First scan in T-minus 3 days!
> Got my hook effect today! So cool to see. Also thank God I know about it otherwise I would have panicked lol
> 
> View attachment 1097448

That’s cool. I’ve not tested with frers for ages. I used a wondfo this morning and the test line was still darker than control and practically the same when diluted


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Skye75 youre so sick, make sure to go to the er for fluids so you dont get too dehydrated


----------



## Rach87

@Sarah Pearce beautiful progression!


----------



## Tasha36089

@Skye75 hope the sickness eases off for you soon. I’m super nauseous all the time but am only sick a few times a day so managing to keep things down. 

I have my private scan tomorrow. To say I’m scared and anxious is an understatement. My OH is so unhelpful sometimes. He just looks at it like whatever will be will be and doesn’t understand why I’m so worked up. Will update here when I get out.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Rach87 said:


> @Sarah Pearce beautiful progression!

@Rach87 thank you hun


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 the first scans are always so nerve wracking! Hope yours goes well. So excited to start seeing some scans in here


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tasha36089

Good luck at ure scan tomorrow hon. Hope u get to see a little HB.


@Rach87

Yay for the hook effect hon. U got ures ealier than me. I didn't get it untill almost 8 weeks but with my son I had it happen around 6 weeks.

When it first happened with my son I panicked because the line was faint and I thought I was going to MC but someone on here told me about the hook effect which I had never heard of b4 and told me to dilute my wee with water.

I thought it sounded crazy but did just that and bam got my line stealer again.

App it doesn't always happen but it did with my son and it did with this one.
I had great fun testing it out.


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks @Rach87 i tested again this morning and popped it over on the April thread. I’m sure there’s something faint... argh. 

so happy to stalk you ladies and follow along with your early pregnancy journey. Morning sickness is the worst! So hard as you know it’s a good sign but it’s also dreadful and debilitating! Oh wow almost first scan time, wonder if there will be any surprise twinnies! 
Fingers crossed I’ll be joining you over here someday soon


----------



## Skye75

Ugh I'm feeling so anxious today. 
I'm feeling a bit better today and that just sets of my anxiety that I will miscarry. I have lots of little twinges etc but being constipated as hell because of the ondanestron doesn't help. 
Wednesday can't come soon enough I just want to get this scan over and done with!


----------



## Tasha36089

Skye75 said:


> Ugh I'm feeling so anxious today.
> I'm feeling a bit better today and that just sets of my anxiety that I will miscarry. I have lots of little twinges etc but being constipated as hell because of the ondanestron doesn't help.
> Wednesday can't come soon enough I just want to get this scan over and done with!

That’s exactly how I feel. I feel so much better when I feel crappy. I didn’t sleep all night. Few hours to go


----------



## Skye75

Good luck @Rach87! 

I'm feeling a bit crampy and it's stressing me out big time


----------



## Tasha36089

Skye75 said:


> Good luck @Rach87!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit crampy and it's stressing me out big time

I was crampy yesterday, mainly in my back. Hoping it just means everything is snuggling in nicely for us both


----------



## wannabeprego

I am 12 days past transfer today! My lines are still nice and dark! My dark brown spotting is still continuing but it remains very light. It seems to be slowing down some. Tomorrow I got for BW to check my HCG and progesterone levels! I’m 4 weeks today! I’m really excited and anxious about what the results will be! I think good since my tests look good! Please keep your fingers crossed for me girls!

I had my first really intense spell of nauseous yesterday when I was out with my daughter at an airplane museum. It had been a while since I last ate something and I started dry heaving and gagging! Luckily I had some snacks and water in my purse. I went off to the side and slid my mask off just long enough to eat some snacks snd drink water. Thankfully I felt better once I ate! That wasn’t fun! I’m glad I didn’t throw up! I need to eat small meals through the day or else it makes me nauseous! The airplane museum is entirely outside so there was lots of space to spread out from everyone. Due to covid they have shut down the inside of the museum. 

Here are today’s tests with FMU. I included my progression with my FRER’s.


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Good luck @Rach87!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit crampy and it's stressing me out big time

That's totally normal early in pregnancy! Try not to worry, even though I know that is easier said than done! Make sure you are staying hydrated and drinking plenty of fluids also! I have had AF type cramping on and off through the entire 2WW!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello lovely ladies sorry I haven't updated I have been busy. I am going to be booking a private scan at 7 weeks so that I know everything is OK with our rainbow baby
> 
> View attachment 1097449

Beautiful dark lines! Everything looks great!!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Just had my scan and all is well so far. All in the right place and we saw a heartbeat. Measuring a little behind at 5+6 so maybe my dates are a bit off but he did say it’s so hard at this point to get accurate measurements.


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> 6 weeks today! First scan in T-minus 3 days!
> Got my hook effect today! So cool to see. Also thank God I know about it otherwise I would have panicked lol
> 
> View attachment 1097448

Thanks for sharing! That is really neat to see demonstrated! I am promising myself to stop testing once I get my HCG BW numbers back and my US confirms things are looking good with the pregnancy at 6 weeks! I am a POASA though and I know that will be easier said than done! We all want that reassurance that everything is going okay with our pregnancies!

Good luck with your upcoming scan!


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha36089 said:


> Just had my scan and all is well so far. All in the right place and we saw a heartbeat. Measuring a little behind at 5+6 so maybe my dates are a bit off but he did say it’s so hard at this point to get accurate measurements.
> View attachment 1097474

Beautiful scan picture hun! That is awesome news that you saw the heart beat and everything looked great!!! Congrats again! H&H 9 months!


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> @Rach87
> So sorry DH is getting sicker and may need hospital treatment.
> Praying he recovers ASAP.
> Glad ure test came back negative so u can still go to ure scan.
> 
> Me and DH will have a covid test on May 12th at 11am and then I have my anomaly scan at 12pm providing we both test negative.
> I have a bit of a cold at the moment which DH had but he is better now so not covid.
> 
> Just a bit of a sore throat and a slight cough not bad.
> I have Asthma so it always goes to my chest.
> 
> 
> 
> @wannabeprego
> 
> I had bleeding and spotting with this one.
> I had spotting from 14dpo untill about 8 weeks.
> And a bleed at 6 weeks and 14+5 weeks that was red.
> I thought the worst because I've had 7 miscarriages altogether and I've only had bleeding like that in pregnancy when it has been a miscarriage.
> It never got heavy but was enough to make me worry.
> Turns out I have a cervical erosion and apparently they are very common in pregnancy.
> They do not harm the pregnancy or the baby but they can he easily agitated and bleed.
> 
> I've had nothing sick and hopefully there will be no more.
> 
> 
> I know spotting and some bleeding can be very normol in the first trimester i was told that by my midwife.
> 
> I know its hard not to worry hon but brown blood is old blood and it is probably implantation.
> Think u can get implantation spotting right up untill around 8 weeks so I reckon that's probably what it is and the fact ure tests are getting darker is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> @Lucy3
> Good luck hon

Thanks for sharing your story with me hun! That helps put my mind at ease! I'm sorry about your previous miscarriage's! I had one at 10 weeks in a previous FET cycle and a chemicals pregnancy in another FET before I had success again with this last IVF cycle again. The early days are always nerve wracking, but I am praying for all of us ladies on this thread, that we all have a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucy3 said:


> Here it is. Now I’ve reopened the POAS can of worms I’m obsessed again!
> 
> View attachment 1097435

Good luck with your next set of tests hun! I hope your BFP arrives soon! :dust: :dust:


----------



## aymz1983

Tasha36089 said:


> Just had my scan and all is well so far. All in the right place and we saw a heartbeat. Measuring a little behind at 5+6 so maybe my dates are a bit off but he did say it’s so hard at this point to get accurate measurements.
> View attachment 1097474

Ahhh that's great you got to see the heartbeat and everything is ok. It could well be that you 'catch up' again with dates at 12 weeks :) How exciting!


----------



## Dream143r

I'm 4w5d today and I think I'm done testing. I feel like im writing it down to try to convince myself. Only problem is my blood work isn't for another 2 weeks almost. And my dating scan s week after that. Everything seems like such a loooooong wait lol


----------



## Rach87

@wannabeprego great dark lines! Ha yes Im a poasa too, those were my last tests though haha. 

@Tasha36089 ooooh I cant wait to see babys heartbeat, that hd to be sooo reassuring. I never trust the measurements at this point, theyre sooo small a millimeter difference is huge in their computer system. When is your next scan?


----------



## Tasha36089

Rach87 said:


> @wannabeprego great dark lines! Ha yes Im a poasa too, those were my last tests though haha.
> 
> @Tasha36089 ooooh I cant wait to see babys heartbeat, that hd to be sooo reassuring. I never trust the measurements at this point, theyre sooo small a millimeter difference is huge in their computer system. When is your next scan?

Yes I think the same. I haven’t got one booked yet. NHS scan will be around 12weeks I’m thinking of booking another private one for 9/10 weeks.


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 ugh isnt that the case?! You feel like crap and wish it would go away, then when it does you want it back. Lol early pregnancy really is the worst!


----------



## cupcake.

Hi Ladies! 

I am 11DPO today and what started as a super squinter at 8dpo turned into a nice bfp! 



So according to my O date my due date will be December 29. Christmas baby? New Years Baby? Everything is possible with a due date like that haha 

i‘m from germany, have a 4 year old daughter and can‘t wait to tell the rest of the world but we‘re waiting. So fingers crossed first tri passes fast!


----------



## Rach87

Yay glad you joined us! Congrats again @cupcake.


----------



## Tasha36089

cupcake. said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am 11DPO today and what started as a super squinter at 8dpo turned into a nice bfp!
> 
> View attachment 1097476
> 
> 
> So according to my O date my due date will be December 29. Christmas baby? New Years Baby? Everything is possible with a due date like that haha
> 
> i‘m from germany, have a 4 year old daughter and can‘t wait to tell the rest of the world but we‘re waiting. So fingers crossed first tri passes fast!

Congrats and welcome


----------



## aymz1983

cupcake. said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am 11DPO today and what started as a super squinter at 8dpo turned into a nice bfp!
> 
> View attachment 1097476
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome!
> 
> So according to my O date my due date will be December 29. Christmas baby? New Years Baby? Everything is possible with a due date like that haha
> 
> i‘m from germany, have a 4 year old daughter and can‘t wait to tell the rest of the world but we‘re waiting. So fingers crossed first tri passes fast!


----------



## Skye75

Tasha36089 said:


> Just had my scan and all is well so far. All in the right place and we saw a heartbeat. Measuring a little behind at 5+6 so maybe my dates are a bit off but he did say it’s so hard at this point to get accurate measurements.
> View attachment 1097474




Rach87 said:


> @Skye75 ugh isnt that the case?! You feel like crap and wish it would go away, then when it does you want it back. Lol early pregnancy really is the worst!




cupcake. said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am 11DPO today and what started as a super squinter at 8dpo turned into a nice bfp!
> 
> View attachment 1097476
> 
> 
> So according to my O date my due date will be December 29. Christmas baby? New Years Baby? Everything is possible with a due date like that haha
> 
> i‘m from germany, have a 4 year old daughter and can‘t wait to tell the rest of the world but we‘re waiting. So fingers crossed first tri passes fast!

Lovely scan pictures @Tasha36089 bet you're feeling better now you've seen baby's heartbeat! 

@Rach87 yep always the way!! Feeling a bit average this morning so that makes me a little happier lol!! When do you have your scan?

@cupcake. Congratulations and welcome :D My first baby was due on the 31st December, he wasn't born until the 9th January aha.


Ahh well it is Monday here. Scan day on Wednesday finally... wish I could just skip today and tomorrow and just hurry up and get it over and done with!!


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 so weird still Sunday here lol. My scan is Tuesday! So excited, but I know once I get there I’ll be a nervous wreck. My kicked up nausea today and hook effect yesterday has me somewhat confident it’ll be a good little beany in there.


----------



## Rach87

Oooook well all this time I was thinking my test was Tuesday....just got a reminder from my calendar - its tomorrow!!! :shock:


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannabeprego said:


> I am 12 days past transfer today! My lines are still nice and dark! My dark brown spotting is still continuing but it remains very light. It seems to be slowing down some. Tomorrow I got for BW to check my HCG and progesterone levels! I’m 4 weeks today! I’m really excited and anxious about what the results will be! I think good since my tests look good! Please keep your fingers crossed for me girls!
> 
> I had my first really intense spell of nauseous yesterday when I was out with my daughter at an airplane museum. It had been a while since I last ate something and I started dry heaving and gagging! Luckily I had some snacks and water in my purse. I went off to the side and slid my mask off just long enough to eat some snacks snd drink water. Thankfully I felt better once I ate! That wasn’t fun! I’m glad I didn’t throw up! I need to eat small meals through the day or else it makes me nauseous! The airplane museum is entirely outside so there was lots of space to spread out from everyone. Due to covid they have shut down the inside of the museum.
> 
> Here are today’s tests with FMU. I included my progression with my FRER’s.
> 
> View attachment 1097464
> View attachment 1097465
> View attachment 1097466
> View attachment 1097467



Beautiful progression my lovely





Tasha36089 said:


> Just had my scan and all is well so far. All in the right place and we saw a heartbeat. Measuring a little behind at 5+6 so maybe my dates are a bit off but he did say it’s so hard at this point to get accurate measurements.
> View attachment 1097474


Awww little tiny beanie hello.
So glad scan went well hon. Maybe u ovulated a bit later than u first thought that wud set u back a few days.
Glad everything is looking good. Definitely book a privet scan for 10 weeks it's amazing how much they change and grow and at 10 weeks they look like a baby just huge head lol. 








Skye75 said:


> Good luck @Rach87!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit crampy and it's stressing me out big time

Cramping and lower backache is normol in very early pregnancy hon try not too worry.
Easier said then done I know.
Probably just things stretching. Good luck at ure scan hon. Hope it goes brilliantly. 




cupcake. said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am 11DPO today and what started as a super squinter at 8dpo turned into a nice bfp!
> 
> View attachment 1097476
> 
> 
> So according to my O date my due date will be December 29. Christmas baby? New Years Baby? Everything is possible with a due date like that haha
> 
> i‘m from germany, have a 4 year old daughter and can‘t wait to tell the rest of the world but we‘re waiting. So fingers crossed first tri passes fast!

Congratulations great lines hon for 11dpo. 




Rach87 said:


> Oooook well all this time I was thinking my test was Tuesday....just got a reminder from my calendar - its tomorrow!!! :shock:

Good luck


----------



## Skye75

Rach87 said:


> Oooook well all this time I was thinking my test was Tuesday....just got a reminder from my calendar - its tomorrow!!! :shock:

Oh yay, I was thinking it's soon :D


----------



## wannabeprego

cupcake. said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am 11DPO today and what started as a super squinter at 8dpo turned into a nice bfp!
> 
> View attachment 1097476
> 
> 
> So according to my O date my due date will be December 29. Christmas baby? New Years Baby? Everything is possible with a due date like that haha
> 
> i‘m from germany, have a 4 year old daughter and can‘t wait to tell the rest of the world but we‘re waiting. So fingers crossed first tri passes fast!

Great lines! Congrats! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Mummyto293

The sickness is becoming debilitating! I don’t know how everyone else is feeling!


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> The sickness is becoming debilitating! I don’t know how everyone else is feeling!

The same. I had to tell my mum today because I was at hers and felt so sick. Also absolutely exhausted. How are you feeling? @Skye75


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> Beautiful progression my lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww little tiny beanie hello.
> So glad scan went well hon. Maybe u ovulated a bit later than u first thought that wud set u back a few days.
> Glad everything is looking good. Definitely book a privet scan for 10 weeks it's amazing how much they change and grow and at 10 weeks they look like a baby just huge head lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cramping and lower backache is normol in very early pregnancy hon try not too worry.
> Easier said then done I know.
> Probably just things stretching. Good luck at ure scan hon. Hope it goes brilliantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations great lines hon for 11dpo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck

Thank you! I hope that your week is off to a great start so far!


----------



## erher

Hi everyone!
Is it weird that I have no symptoms? My scan is scheduled for 5/3. These next two weeks are going to drag. Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## wannabeprego

my HCG blood work finally came in this afternoon! I am 4 weeks and 2 days today, my HCG results are 302 and my progesterone is 40+. I'm really happy that the numbers are so good! I am also a bit nervous that it could be twins! They want me to repeat my BW this Wednesday! Please keep everything crossed for me!

Here are my IC’s from this morning, I’m all out of FRER’s so just IC’s today!


----------



## Rach87

Had my scan. Ugh had to wait an hour for a 3 min appt. my nerves were so shot once I saw everything was good I just shut down, couldnt even get excited and now Im exhausted from being so anxious lol. Anywho, baby bean is perfectly spot on, yoke sac is perfectly round and saw a perfect little fluttering heartbeat. And......ONLY ONE BABY! I think that was part of my anxiety - I really thought it was twins - Ive never been this nauseous this early. And my lines were sooooo dark early on. Next is my booking in appt in 1 month, hubby is allowed to come to that one but thats it. Gahhh the wait is going to drag.

Really wish she wouldve printed a pic without the dotted lines fully covering baby lol but oh well. Here he/she is!! (The little balloon above the top of measuring area is the yolk sac)


----------



## wannabeprego

erher said:


> Hi everyone!
> Is it weird that I have no symptoms? My scan is scheduled for 5/3. These next two weeks are going to drag. Welcome to all the new ladies!

Hello! No, it is not weird that you don't have any symptoms! Everyone is different and has a different pregnancy experience! My symptoms are usually pretty mild for the most part! Just consider yourself lucky! I have some friends that are so nauseous that they have to take medication because they can't keep any food or liquids down! One of my friends had to be hospitalized from dehydration and she had kidney damage! Thankfully she ended up being okay! Just look at the bright side and try to enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> Had my scan. Ugh had to wait an hour for a 3 min appt. my nerves were so shot once I saw everything was good I just shut down, couldnt even get excited and now Im exhausted from being so anxious lol. Anywho, baby bean is perfectly spot on, yoke sac is perfectly round and saw a perfect little fluttering heartbeat. And......ONLY ONE BABY! I think that was part of my anxiety - I really thought it was twins - Ive never been this nauseous this early. And my lines were sooooo dark early on. Next is my booking in appt in 1 month, hubby is allowed to come to that one but thats it. Gahhh the wait is going to drag.
> 
> Really wish she wouldve printed a pic without the dotted lines fully covering baby lol but oh well. Here he/she is!! (The little balloon above the top of measuring area is the yolk sac)
> 
> 
> !

Amazing scan!!!!! Great news!!!! Congrats again!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Had my scan. Ugh had to wait an hour for a 3 min appt. my nerves were so shot once I saw everything was good I just shut down, couldnt even get excited and now Im exhausted from being so anxious lol. Anywho, baby bean is perfectly spot on, yoke sac is perfectly round and saw a perfect little fluttering heartbeat. And......ONLY ONE BABY! I think that was part of my anxiety - I really thought it was twins - Ive never been this nauseous this early. And my lines were sooooo dark early on. Next is my booking in appt in 1 month, hubby is allowed to come to that one but thats it. Gahhh the wait is going to drag.
> 
> Really wish she wouldve printed a pic without the dotted lines fully covering baby lol but oh well. Here he/she is!! (The little balloon above the top of measuring area is the yolk sac)
> 
> View attachment 1097525

Sorry you had to wait so long! That’s terrible for your nerves. I had the same thing about one baby. My tech showed me the baby and said “ok, one baby, strong heartbeat”... and then I realized I was getting emotional because I was also really worried about having twins! Because for 2.5 seconds I thought oh I want twin boys... and then regretted that thought immediately and was worried about twins! I realized how relieved I was when she said just one!! Anyways congrats xx


----------



## aymz1983

Rach87 said:


> Had my scan. Ugh had to wait an hour for a 3 min appt. my nerves were so shot once I saw everything was good I just shut down, couldnt even get excited and now Im exhausted from being so anxious lol. Anywho, baby bean is perfectly spot on, yoke sac is perfectly round and saw a perfect little fluttering heartbeat. And......ONLY ONE BABY! I think that was part of my anxiety - I really thought it was twins - Ive never been this nauseous this early. And my lines were sooooo dark early on. Next is my booking in appt in 1 month, hubby is allowed to come to that one but thats it. Gahhh the wait is going to drag.
> 
> Really wish she wouldve printed a pic without the dotted lines fully covering baby lol but oh well. Here he/she is!! (The little balloon above the top of measuring area is the yolk sac)
> 
> View attachment 1097525

Great picture, so happy you got to be reassured with one and that everything is ok!


----------



## aymz1983

erher said:


> Hi everyone!
> Is it weird that I have no symptoms? My scan is scheduled for 5/3. These next two weeks are going to drag. Welcome to all the new ladies!

Not weird at all! I have mild symptoms I guess, I have some tiredness but nothing *too* bad apart from the occasional day when I can sleep all day lol. Sore boobs but that's about it, I'm going to enjoy this for as long as I can ha


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies! Im sure after Ive had an ounce of rest my emotions can reset and the excitement will kick back in! 


@erher with my dd I didnt have a single symptom until 6 weeks. Had 3 days of nausea and 1 week of utter exhaustion then I was fine and nothing else. Never have sore boobs in pregnancy. With my son and this one (pleeeease be a boy) ive had lots and lots of nausea. Never been sick thank goodness but have a constant feeling of blahhhh ughhh.


----------



## erher

Rach87 said:


> Thanks ladies! Im sure after Ive had an ounce of rest my emotions can reset and the excitement will kick back in!
> 
> 
> @erher with my dd I didnt have a single symptom until 6 weeks. Had 3 days of nausea and 1 week of utter exhaustion then I was fine and nothing else. Never have sore boobs in pregnancy. With my son and this one (pleeeease be a boy) ive had lots and lots of nausea. Never been sick thank goodness but have a constant feeling of blahhhh ughhh.

So wonderful to see your scan photo! It makes things feel so much more real, I can hardly wait. I’m really hoping for a girl.


----------



## Rach87

Well if anyone was considering doing the sneekpeak gender at home test its $20 off today. My hubby is indulging me for taking such good care of him this week :haha: you can order it through amazon too for the same price $59 today only.


----------



## erher

Rach87 said:


> Well if anyone was considering doing the sneekpeak gender at home test its $20 off today. My hubby is indulging me for taking such good care of him this week :haha: you can order it through amazon too for the same price $59 today only.

I was thinking about it haha. Have you tried it before?


----------



## Rach87

I havent. The reviews are pretty good though. It’ll be a splurge but fun. Last time we were able to find out gender at our 15 week scan at maternal fetal medicine(high risk clinic) but she said not to hold her to it if she was wrong since he was still little. Lol But confirmed boy at the 20 week scan. He was proud to show his bits at both scans LOL


----------



## Skye75

Tasha36089 said:


> The same. I had to tell my mum today because I was at hers and felt so sick. Also absolutely exhausted. How are you feeling? @Skye75

@Tasha36089 I am still super sick. Haven't even been able to hold down water today it sucks! Not sure how on earth I'm going to be able to hold down one litre of water tomorrow for my scan.

@Rach87 awesome scan pic. Bet you're feeling pretty relieved!! 
For me to do the sneakpeek test it's like $150 because of being in Australia.. and I've seen sooooooo many bad reviews but I think I'll end up still doing it anyway lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> @Tasha36089 I am still super sick. Haven't even been able to hold down water today it sucks! Not sure how on earth I'm going to be able to hold down one litre of water tomorrow for my scan.
> 
> @Rach87 awesome scan pic. Bet you're feeling pretty relieved!!
> For me to do the sneakpeek test it's like $150 because of being in Australia.. and I've seen sooooooo many bad reviews but I think I'll end up still doing it anyway lol

So my friend who is a pediatric nurse said they actually can do with about 500 mls but they say 1L so people will for sure get 500mls lol... for mine I drank Gatorade because it was the only thing that could stay down, water wouldn’t!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 have you tried really icy cold water. That’s about the only was I get water down these days. Not even fridge cold but literally melting off the ice cold.


----------



## Tasha36089

@Skye75 hope you managed to keep something down today and good luck for your scan. 
@Rach87 lovely scan pic, so glad everything’s going well.


----------



## cupcake.

Loving all the scan pics and appointments! Good luck to everyone :) 

i feel so far behind lol the downside of testing early and getting a line starting at 8dpo is i‘ve known for what feels like already ages and time goes so slow and i‘m not even 4 weeks! Will be tomorrow though. 

i‘ll call my OB friday to make sure AF really really doesn‘t show and i hope i can get an early scan for when i‘m 6/7 weeks.
But in Germany a law has passed that from Jan 1st 2021 it‘s illegal to have any scans that are not medically necessary. It has to do with radiation protection but it reeeaally sucks and I don‘t want to have to wait until the official first tri screening at 10-12 weeks.. ah well i‘ll see what my OBs office will say on friday.


----------



## Skye75

daniyaaq said:


> @Skye75 have you tried really icy cold water. That’s about the only was I get water down these days. Not even fridge cold but literally melting off the ice cold.

@Reiko_ctu well that's good to know lol! Hopefully I'm feeling better tomorrow, today has been so so bad. 
Yep that's the only thing I have a chance to keep down! Ugh so bad. 

@Tasha36089 nope. It's 3pm now and I haven't kept a thing down. So crap


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello ladies 

EDD 31st December 
Can not believe this is our 4th baby to be due in December LOL! Although always late, if my EDD is right-ish (cycle was slightly different this last month) more likely to be January.

I can not wrap my head around the fact that i feel "fine" and i have zero signs unlike my others.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm not testing no more, 17dpo, 3 hour hold :cloud9:
> I've spoken to the community midwife just, I'm in the diary and will call once I've had my scan in 2 weeks before my booking in appointment. They offered me an early scan at epu which I would rather avoid as lots of bad memories, especially after my ectopic.
> 
> View attachment 1097409
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097408

Hey, just looking at your tag is this baby #6 for you? 
This will be our 5th, feeling better overwhelmed by it all and other peoples comments.
Whats it like having 5?


----------



## Tasha36089

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey, just looking at your tag is this baby #6 for you?
> This will be our 5th, feeling better overwhelmed by it all and other peoples comments.
> Whats it like having 5?

This will also be my 5th, mine are all between 11and 14 though now so a bit older and I have an 11 year old stepdaughter too.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tasha36089 said:


> This will also be my 5th, mine are all between 11and 14 though now so a bit older and I have an 11 year old stepdaughter too.

How are you feeling? Big shock for us. 
Mine are 13,11,6 & 5.


----------



## Tasha36089

MummyToAmberx said:


> How are you feeling? Big shock for us.
> Mine are 13,11,6 & 5.

I’m so scared doing it all again, I thought I was done. But then I met met new partner and things changed. We had two miscarriages before this pregnancy so anixiety is through the roof. Just need to get through first trimester and then I think I’ll be happier. What about you?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tasha36089 said:


> I’m so scared doing it all again, I thought I was done. But then I met met new partner and things changed. We had two miscarriages before this pregnancy so anixiety is through the roof. Just need to get through first trimester and then I think I’ll be happier. What about you?

I am sorry to hear that, wishing you a smooth sailing through the 1st trimester.
We were 99% sure we were done, totally been caught off guard here. If i am able too, i don't plan on telling or announcing this to anyone other than those who need to know. I am really going to struggle with peoples opinions on this time, already know OH parents views on us having anymore. They made their views clear after #3 and always gone on about him getting the snip done - so uncomfortable when they keep bringing that one up.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I love having a big family, my eldest will be 13 in August and my youngest will be 2 in October, tbh soon as we had 3 it's made not much difference :haha: we have a 9 seater van now which made car journeys alot more bearable!
I've only told my hubby, sister and best friend, I imagine we will get some stupid comments when people realise but we had them with number 4 and 5.
It's nice to see some more larger families.
Congratulations xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

xxmyheartxx said:


> I love having a big family, my eldest will be 13 in August and my youngest will be 2 in October, tbh soon as we had 3 it's made not much difference :haha: we have a 9 seater van now which made car journeys alot more bearable!
> I've only told my hubby, sister and best friend, I imagine we will get some stupid comments when people realise but we had them with number 4 and 5.
> It's nice to see some more larger families.
> Congratulations xx

Yeah we had comments when i was pregnant with #4 i have found as i have got older its been harder to take you would think it would be easier. 
I literally just bought a new car the day before i found out haha thankfully it isn't smaller though. My kids are tall and we were running out of space so i have upgraded to a larger 7 seater instead.

Thanks for replying and congratulations too :)


----------



## Tasha36089

I get the comments all the time. I had the others young too so that didn’t help I suppose. To be honest I don’t really care what people think anymore. I used to but I don’t let it bother me anymore, just find some smart remark to come back with.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tasha36089 said:


> I get the comments all the time. I had the others young too so that didn’t help I suppose. To be honest I don’t really care what people think anymore. I used to but I don’t let it bother me anymore, just find some smart remark to come back with.

Same here, i was pregnant with my first at 17. 
Have you had any nausea yet?


----------



## Tasha36089

Yes me too. Yeah quite bad actually. I don’t remember it being this bad this early before lol


----------



## Tasha36089

@MummyToAmberx just had a nosey on your profile. Are you from Wolverhampton? Just down the road from me


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Comments dont bother me in the slightest, my mother in law said a few sly comments last time, I said as soon she starts providing for the kids she can have her say :haha: she soon shut up!
I feel like I've being pregnant ages, downside of finding out early! 
I've started to feel slightly rough but it doesnt normally kick in til 6/7 weeks for me. 
Back to work tonight for 3 nights so just having a lazy day before I pick up kids from school/childminders at 3 x


----------



## Rach87

@cupcake. ultrasound isn’t radiation, weird they would outlaw them. Is it just x-rays they banned?


----------



## Rach87

Welcome @MummyToAmberx ! 

Jealous of all the big families. I always wanted a huge family but my health threw that one out the window. Happy to have my two and thrilled for this bitty! Cant wait to announce to my kids - theyre going to be over the moon!


----------



## cupcake.

Rach87 said:


> @cupcake. ultrasound isn’t radiation, weird they would outlaw them. If it just set x-rays they banned?

radiation is probably the wrong word but i‘m not sure about the right one in english. 
It is part of a new set of laws regarding radiation safety in many other health fields and i think it‘s moreso geared towards private practices doing 3D and 4D scans as the amount of ultrasound i think is the right word, needed for that is so much higher and also it bans the sale of those at home ultrasound/doppler machines that have been popping up. 
But technically as far as i read it also means there are no ultrasounds other than the three that are mandatory. Unless mom‘s or baby‘s health indicates that more are needed obviously.

I‘m not sure though if the doctors are actually following it or if some find ways around it or something. 

The way the law is explained is a bit confusing i‘m sorry. But it‘s because apparently while there isn‘t any studies or evidence that extended exposure to ultrasound harms the baby, there is also no real studies or evidence that it doesnt.

and yeah, having a short ultrasound to look for the heartbeat is probably not a big deal, but those private really long appointments with 3D/4D scanning just so „see the baby“ may have more of an impact. Anyways i do hope that maybe a quick scan somewhere between 6 and 8 weeks might be possible.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hi ladies I have done a clearblue digital pregnancy test this morning going via my last period I am 5 weeks and 3 days


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hi ladies I have done a clearblue digital pregnancy test this morning going via my last period I am 5 weeks and 3 days
> 
> View attachment 1097564

Congratulations!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tasha36089 said:


> @MummyToAmberx just had a nosey on your profile. Are you from Wolverhampton? Just down the road from me

I use to live in wolves for 8yrs, i moved in aug 2019. I haven't been on this account since i had my boy in 2015.
I lived in low hill/bushbury area.



Rach87 said:


> Welcome @MummyToAmberx !
> 
> Jealous of all the big families. I always wanted a huge family but my health threw that one out the window. Happy to have my two and thrilled for this bitty! Cant wait to announce to my kids - theyre going to be over the moon!

Thank you :) 

Congratulations to you


----------



## Tasha36089

MummyToAmberx said:


> I use to live in wolves for 8yrs, i moved in aug 2019. I haven't been on this account since i had my boy in 2015.
> I lived in low hill/bushbury area.
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> Congratulations to you

Ooh ok not too far then, I’m in Stourbridge


----------



## Mummyto293

Called the doctors and they’ve prescribed me some anti sickness tablets! I don’t know how I’m going to cope for much longer feeling like this especially as I know it’s going to get worse. It’s a struggle!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mummyto293 said:


> Called the doctors and they’ve prescribed me some anti sickness tablets! I don’t know how I’m going to cope for much longer feeling like this especially as I know it’s going to get worse. It’s a struggle!

What ones did you get? I had cyclizine with my HG pregnancy, they took up to 2 weeks before they helped me.


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> Called the doctors and they’ve prescribed me some anti sickness tablets! I don’t know how I’m going to cope for much longer feeling like this especially as I know it’s going to get worse. It’s a struggle!

I’m debating doing the same but then I know I’ll be panicking about my symptoms lol. Inhave my booking apt with the midwife on Friday so will chat to her. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 any update? How was the scan? Hope your sickness eased off a little for today


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87
Lovely scan pic of ure little bean hon. So sorry about the long wait tho.
I had a bit of a wait when I had my first scan. I had bleeding the day b4 and then all that waiting my nerves were shot.
Why do they do that to us lol.
So glad it all went well. When is ure next scan?

@Skye75
Hope ure scan went well hon 


Who was it that asked about symptoms? I know someone did and I'm just hear to say please don't worry.
I had no symptoms with this one untill I was 6 weeks and even then they were mild and some days I wud feel normol and worry. Then a few days later the symptoms came back but then they came and went.
They got more consistent around 8 weeks, after i had my 8+1 week scan that's when I started really feeling sick and sore boobs.


I was so worried because with my last 2 pregnancies I had symptoms even B4 I got my BFP.

I actually thought I wasn't pregnant with this one because of lack of symptoms, but the tests proved otherwise.


Congratulations to the new ladies wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Skye75

Rach87 said:


> @Skye75 any update? How was the scan? Hope your sickness eased off a little for today

No scan yet, it's currently 6.50am, scan is at 11.30 :) other half has the day off work today so is getting to come. I'm super over the top nervous everything isn't going to be perfect. Oh well at least only a few more hours to worry (I hope)


----------



## Rach87

7pm here @Skye75 ! Hoping I can stay awake long enough to see your update haha. But I doubt it - my exhausted butt is passed out by 11/12pm. 

@Suggerhoney next scan is 10w4d on May 19th. So. Far. Away. :brat:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Skye75 said:


> No scan yet, it's currently 6.50am, scan is at 11.30 :) other half has the day off work today so is getting to come. I'm super over the top nervous everything isn't going to be perfect. Oh well at least only a few more hours to worry (I hope)


Good luck hon. Gosh I always forget about the time differences all over the world.
It's 02:19 am here in England UK now. 
I think ure scan will be perfect. 
U got this hon <3




Rach87 said:


> 7pm here @Skye75 ! Hoping I can stay awake long enough to see your update haha. But I doubt it - my exhausted butt is passed out by 11/12pm.
> 
> @Suggerhoney next scan is 10w4d on May 19th. So. Far. Away. :brat:


Ahhh man. Hopefully the time will go by quickly. 
When I booked my gender scan I booked it at 12+6 weeks and u can't have a gender scan here untill 16 weeks at the earliest and even tho it was 3 weeks and 1 day away it actually came around so quickly. I was sat at my neighbours house and I was like oh my gosh my gender scan is on Saturday and I cudnt believe it had been 2 and a bit weeks of waiting. I was so surprised how fast it came around. 
Hopefully the next 3 weeks will go by just as quickly so I can get the 20 week Anomaly scan out the way. I always get so anxious for the very first scan then the dating and then the Anomaly scan. I know I'm gonna be a nervous wreck tinged with excitement b4 it. I think its just because its such a important scan and they check everything. Like the heart and kidneys and brain and all that sort of stuff. 
So nerve wracking. 

But when I get that out the way and providing all is good I know I will feel alot better. 
I will be having growth scans at 24 28 32 and 36 weeks but i always enjoy those ones. 
We are thinking of booking a privet 4D bonding scan at 30 weeks as I've never had one b4. 

Anyway hon I hope the next one comes around quickly ure gonna be so amazed at that scan because they actually look like babies at 10 weeks and there moving and stuff. 
I had one at 10+3 and it was lovely.


----------



## Skye75

Baby had a heartbeat of 158bpm and measuring exactly 8 weeks :D


----------



## erher

Skye75 said:


> Baby had a heartbeat of 158bpm and measuring exactly 8 weeks :D
> 
> View attachment 1097581

How wonderful! I love the photo! Did they confirm you EDD?


----------



## Tasha36089

So glad all went well @Skye75. Lovely pic


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Skye75 said:


> Baby had a heartbeat of 158bpm and measuring exactly 8 weeks :D
> 
> View attachment 1097581

Lovely scan picture, they seem to be getting clear and clear now a days its amazing.


----------



## Skye75

erher said:


> How wonderful! I love the photo! Did they confirm you EDD?

EDD is 1st December :)


----------



## cupcake.

Skye75 said:


> Baby had a heartbeat of 158bpm and measuring exactly 8 weeks :D
> 
> View attachment 1097581

Wonderful news! :cloud9:


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Baby had a heartbeat of 158bpm and measuring exactly 8 weeks :D
> 
> View attachment 1097581

Beautiful scan picture!!!!!


----------



## Rach87

Yay gorgeous baby @Skye75 ! Glad the scan went well when do you get your next scan?


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 I know you're quite unwell and I don't want to add any burden but I think theres are a couple mamas missing from the front page :) Sorry to bother I just want as many mamas in here as possible lol In my dd due date group in 2015 we had over 100 ladies for just one month! Its crazy how quiet it is around here now :(


----------



## Skye75

I'll try and update today @Rach87 
Yeah B&B is way quieter than it used to be. 

Not sure have to ring today and book my 12 week scan. We have a gender scan booked for 5th June though.


----------



## wannabeprego

My BW results are finally in!

HCG is 757.1

progesterone is holding steady at 40+

This is great news because the HCG numbers have more than doubled! My HCG was 302 on Monday. 

My next US and BW will be next Wednesday for the 5 week one snd they will have me repeat it the following Wednesday again at 6 weeks again!

I’m anxious to find out how many babies are baking in there!!!



All of my tests looked great this morning and the FRER test line was darker then the control line.


----------



## Rach87

@wannabeprego yay those lines look amazing!! Theres gotta be a twin mom somewhere in the group, right?! Lol


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 beautiful scan. With that due date you might even have a November baby.


----------



## Skye75

@Sarah Pearce what is your due date so I can add you to the front page? :)


----------



## Skye75

@daniyaaq yep I would expect I will be having a November baby, miss 7 was 36 weeks.

Had my first OB appointment today, $155 later, gees!! They've put me on reflux meds to try help with the ms, and if that doesn't work she said she may try a course of steriods.. never heard of that one to treat ms so will have to research that one. See her again in a week to see if any improvement (doubt it!!) 

Have my 12 week scan booked for the 21st May and then my gender scan on the 5th June. Exciting! It is other halfs birthday on the 21st so I booked it for then, hopefully everything looks okay!


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> @wannabeprego yay those lines look amazing!! Theres gotta be a twin mom somewhere in the group, right?! Lol

Thank you! I hope that you have a great weekend!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> @daniyaaq yep I would expect I will be having a November baby, miss 7 was 36 weeks.
> 
> Had my first OB appointment today, $155 later, gees!! They've put me on reflux meds to try help with the ms, and if that doesn't work she said she may try a course of steriods.. never heard of that one to treat ms so will have to research that one. See her again in a week to see if any improvement (doubt it!!)
> 
> Have my 12 week scan booked for the 21st May and then my gender scan on the 5th June. Exciting! It is other halfs birthday on the 21st so I booked it for then, hopefully everything looks okay!

I hope that the medication helps and you feel better soon! Good luck with your upcoming scan! Are you hoping for a boy or a girl this pregnancy?


----------



## Cinnamon88

This is my first time on these and is it just one big thread? Not a group where people make posts? I just got my BFP. App puts me at december 31.


----------



## wannabeprego

Cinnamon88 said:


> This is my first time on these and is it just one big thread? Not a group where people make posts? I just got my BFP. App puts me at december 31.

Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! Welcome to the group! 

It’s a one big group chat thread for us ladies with similar due dates!


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> @daniyaaq yep I would expect I will be having a November baby, miss 7 was 36 weeks.
> 
> Had my first OB appointment today, $155 later, gees!! They've put me on reflux meds to try help with the ms, and if that doesn't work she said she may try a course of steriods.. never heard of that one to treat ms so will have to research that one. See her again in a week to see if any improvement (doubt it!!)
> 
> Have my 12 week scan booked for the 21st May and then my gender scan on the 5th June. Exciting! It is other halfs birthday on the 21st so I booked it for then, hopefully everything looks okay!

it should help, the reflux, it’s part of my treatment plan as well. So far I’m doing well, steroids are last line of defence. Did they give you the HG treatment plan guide?


----------



## Skye75

Welcome @Cinnamon88 :) congratulations on your pregnancy x Is it your first child? 

@wannabeprego I'm really not to fussed what we get, I'll be happy with a healthy baby. I have one each already. Hopefully the reflux meds help, I really don't want to go on steroids.


----------



## Skye75

@daniyaaq no, but I'm in Australia so maybe different here. I'm just really hoping to stay away from the steroids, I've been on preds before because of my severe allergies and I gained sooo much weight on them. I'm currently 70kgs now, down from 76 last month


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Skye75 said:


> @Sarah Pearce what is your due date so I can add you to the front page? :)

@Skye75 18th of December


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Here is my tests today


----------



## Suggerhoney

OK so just wrote a post and it's gone. 

Here goes again. 


@Skye75 congratulations hon lovely scan pic so happy all was great. 


@wannabeprego great numbers hon and lovely dark lines.


----------



## Mummyto293

Skye75 said:


> @daniyaaq yep I would expect I will be having a November baby, miss 7 was 36 weeks.
> 
> Had my first OB appointment today, $155 later, gees!! They've put me on reflux meds to try help with the ms, and if that doesn't work she said she may try a course of steriods.. never heard of that one to treat ms so will have to research that one. See her again in a week to see if any improvement (doubt it!!)
> 
> Have my 12 week scan booked for the 21st May and then my gender scan on the 5th June. Exciting! It is other halfs birthday on the 21st so I booked it for then, hopefully everything looks okay!

Steroids are amazing for MS!!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats and welcome @Cinnamon88 

awesome dye stealer @Sarah Pearce 

sorry @Suggerhoney that’s such a crummy situation after all that waiting and worrying they still couldn’t give you an answer. At least all your scans have been flawless :) 

wow am I wiped out today. Like barely functioning level wiped out. Peeled myself out of bed after a decent nights sleep, ate, felt like trash after and had to go right back to bed. Currently trying to get back up for the last 20 min. Thank goodness hubby is feeling better and able to care for the littles so I can rest. Cant believe Im almost 7 weeks already! Will be telling our babies really soon-when dh is back to healthy so he can fully snuggle them after the news. I cant wait they’re going to be so excited. Then we’ll tell our close friends. Not sure yet when we’ll announce online. Wanted to give it some space so it’s not like “hey hubby has covid......oh hey also Im pregnant” lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cinnamon88 said:


> This is my first time on these and is it just one big thread? Not a group where people make posts? I just got my BFP. App puts me at december 31.

Congratulations :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Congrats and welcome @Cinnamon88
> 
> awesome dye stealer @Sarah Pearce
> 
> sorry @Suggerhoney that’s such a crummy situation after all that waiting and worrying they still couldn’t give you an answer. At least all your scans have been flawless :)
> 
> wow am I wiped out today. Like barely functioning level wiped out. Peeled myself out of bed after a decent nights sleep, ate, felt like trash after and had to go right back to bed. Currently trying to get back up for the last 20 min. Thank goodness hubby is feeling better and able to care for the littles so I can rest. Cant believe Im almost 7 weeks already! Will be telling our babies really soon-when dh is back to healthy so he can fully snuggle them after the news. I cant wait they’re going to be so excited. Then we’ll tell our close friends. Not sure yet when we’ll announce online. Wanted to give it some space so it’s not like “hey hubby has covid......oh hey also Im pregnant” lol


It's so frustrating hon. But something is telling me this baby is healthy. All his scans have been perfect so far, they even did a 4D scan at my gender scan and she said he looks absolutely perfect.

Found out today that the 20 week scan is now even more in depth than it was b4 and can be up to a hour long.
Some of ladies who are in the September due date group with me are a few weeks ahead of me and have already had there 20 weeks scan and I found out through them.
I'm actually really pleased about that because at least then if everything is good at that I can breath a sigh of relief.

Feel like the time is going to drag tho.
I have 2 more weeks and 6 days untill I have mine.
I just want it here and out the way.
Then my next mile stone will be VDay 24 weeks.
I love it when I get to that stage.
That's when I will be announcing my pregnancy on social media.

Not many people actually know I'm pregnant.
Only close friends and my nan brother and mum know.

If anyone comes around tho or if I bump into anyone that don't know, there gonna get a shock.
My bump is big now so no hiding it anymore haha.

Congratulations @Cinnamon88
I don't really belong here I'm due in September but I know alot of these ladies from when we were ttc and we all supported each other, so I like coming on here and seeing how everyone is getting on.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm a December baby. My birthday is on December 17th.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm a December baby. My birthday is on December 17th.

I have 3 December babies, 5th, 13th and 31st. 
Now due again in December LOL Always get comments that we timed these but nope just happened like this.


----------



## daniyaaq

MummyToAmberx said:


> I have 3 December babies, 5th, 13th and 31st.
> Now due again in December LOL Always get comments that we timed these but nope just happened like this.

Everytime I see someone with kids all in same month I always wonder if there’s somewhat of a special occasion 9 months prior where the BDs happen often haha. 

it’s cute though, but my kids always have a hard rule of no babies in my birth month.


----------



## playgirl666

My birthday is December 24th lol x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've had an early scan due to pain and I have 2 sacs! 
1 regular with yolk sac and 1 irregular sac and unclear whether they can see yolk sac, re scan in 2 weeks with the hospital but I have a private scan booked for 1 week today.


----------



## aymz1983

Congrats to all the new mums who have come in, and to those who have had scans already it's great to see them getting all snuggled in :) I am going to book one for next week so look forward to showing mine off too, seems sooo long to wait until 12 weeks!

@xxmyheartxx two sacs! Hopefully they'll be able to see more of the second sac next week :)


----------



## Tasha36089

@xxmyheartxx hope they see two little beans snuggling in on your next scan. 

I’ve just had my booking apt with the midwife. Just went through all the notes and details etc. She said I’ll be high risk and consultant led because my boys have heart conditions. She said my 12 week scan apt will come through the post and she’s booked my 16 week visit back with her. She’s given me the forms to go and get my bloods done at the hospital too.


----------



## Dream143r

Happy to see this on my test this morning. With my MMC last year I could never get past 2-3 weeks. This gives me a bit of comfort until I get my bloodwork done next Friday.


----------



## Cinnamon88

I'm out this month. I was told I had a chemical pregnancy. So now I'm waiting on AF to show. Hope y'all have a happy and healthy pregnancy :yellow:


----------



## aymz1983

Cinnamon88 said:


> I'm out this month. I was told I had a chemical pregnancy. So now I'm waiting on AF to show. Hope y'all have a happy and healthy pregnancy :yellow:

I'm sorry to hear that, you had some good tests, including the digi :( Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Not sure I belong here yet as I havent had an opportunity to pick up any pregnancy tests, but my "period" this month was literally just spotting when I wiped, and the last couple days I've been feeling twinges of nausea. 
Usually I *know* I am pregnant before my period is even due, but we are also usually having unprotected sex and I'm more aware of my cycles and when I'm ovulating. But we havent taken the leap to NTNP since having twins 2.5 years ago, especially as we are living with MIL for the next couple of years and FIL passed away earlier this month has made us a little less careful.
Based on my last for sure period I'd be due December 23/24/25, though I have a tendency to go later. 
I'll update as soon as I've had a chance to take a test ...


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Cinnamon88


----------



## Tasha36089

So sorry @Cinnamon88


----------



## Dream143r

@Cinnamon88 so sorry to hear that. Hugs.


----------



## Dream143r

@NDH Looking forward to seeing those tests!


----------



## Cinnamon88

aymz1983 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, you had some good tests, including the digi :( Hope you're ok :hugs:

I'm crying my eyes out. I still cant believe that digi was positive.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Cinnamon88 said:


> I'm crying my eyes out. I still cant believe that digi was positive.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Cinnamon88 said:


> I'm crying my eyes out. I still cant believe that digi was positive.

What made the drs tell you it was a chemical if you haven’t started bleeding yet? At only 5 weeks theres not much for them to see


----------



## Rach87

Beautiful digi @Dream143r !

look forward to seeing your tests @NDH


----------



## Desito87

What started as a normal day turned in to a total nightmare. Just after 2pm today I felt that I wet myself while talking to some visitors at work, I run to the toilet to find out that it was lots of blood. In the next hour i had red blood gushing soaking through my clothes and towels while I waited for the ambulance. That led to nearly 4hrs at the hospital where I had blood test done and nothing else. The dr. Who was there told the nurse that I can wait until the doctor from the next shift is there and next doctor told the nurse that is very busy and will see me when they have time. Eventually I was so exhausted so told them I was going home, then the dr. Came to see me but said that it might be miscarriage or not and will book me for a scan when there is one available but it could be up to 2weeks. Back home now not knowing what will happen still bleeding but not so heavy. IM so worried but nut much hope after all the blood.


----------



## Cinnamon88

Rach87 said:


> What made the drs tell you it was a chemical if you haven’t started bleeding yet? At only 5 weeks theres not much for them to see

They took a urine test and said it was negative.


----------



## Cinnamon88

Rach87 said:


> What made the drs tell you it was a chemical if you haven’t started bleeding yet? At only 5 weeks theres not much for them to see

And I looked at my hcg test strip and the line isn't progressing


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hi ladies I am 6 weeks tomorrow and look at the size of my belly. There is twins triplets and quads in my side of the family and twins in husband's side.


----------



## Rach87

@Desito87 so sorry! Any cramping?? Maybe its something else? Hope baby is ok. Thats crazy they wont scan you for maybe 2 weeks?!?!

@Cinnamon88 so sorry mama


----------



## Rach87

@Sarah Pearce ha thats what mine looked like around 4-5 weeks but the bloats all gone now. Thats crazy how many multiples in your family!!! Are they natural or ivf? I must admit I was a little disappointed Im not having twins


----------



## erher

Desito87 said:


> What started as a normal day turned in to a total nightmare. Just after 2pm today I felt that I wet myself while talking to some visitors at work, I run to the toilet to find out that it was lots of blood. In the next hour i had red blood gushing soaking through my clothes and towels while I waited for the ambulance. That led to nearly 4hrs at the hospital where I had blood test done and nothing else. The dr. Who was there told the nurse that I can wait until the doctor from the next shift is there and next doctor told the nurse that is very busy and will see me when they have time. Eventually I was so exhausted so told them I was going home, then the dr. Came to see me but said that it might be miscarriage or not and will book me for a scan when there is one available but it could be up to 2weeks. Back home now not knowing what will happen still bleeding but not so heavy. IM so worried but nut much hope after all the blood.

That sounds so scary. I’m really sorry to hear that you had to go through that. I really hope you’re okay.


----------



## Desito87

Rach87 said:


> @Desito87 so sorry! Any cramping?? Maybe its something else? Hope baby is ok. Thats crazy they wont scan you for maybe 2 weeks?!?!
> 
> @Cinnamon88 so sorry mama

Thank you for the support. No I dont have any pain and the bleeding slowed down, but I could not believe that there is no one to do a scan at the hospital and that the doctor was next to me but said that I got to wait for the next doctor because his shift was going to finish soon. Im just glad I am home and trying to hold to the some small hope it is not a mc.x


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Rach87 said:


> @Sarah Pearce ha thats what mine looked like around 4-5 weeks but the bloats all gone now. Thats crazy how many multiples in your family!!! Are they natural or ivf? I must admit I was a little disappointed Im not having twins

@Rach87 all the multiples were natural not ivf and I have never been this size with any of my other children at 6 weeks


----------



## NDH

So sorry Cinnamon :hugs: I would ask for a beta test. A faint positive is still a positive, and while the lack of progression could be concerning, some cheapies just dont get dark. A beta and another days later will at least know if your hcg is going up or down.

So scary Desito. I hate when it's so early theres really no way to be able to tell for sure. Leaving you wondering for two weeks is unacceptable though - at the least they could be offering you follow up bloodwork in a couple of days to see if your hcg is rising


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Desito87
I am so sorry hon.
I really hope it is not a miscarriage.
I had bleeding with this one at 6 weeks and 14+5 weeks it wasn't heavy but it was quite a bit. Turns out I have a cervical erosion. Very common in pregnancy and doesn't harm baby.
Hopefully it's just something like that and not a loss.
Thinking of you.
I've had 7 losses so know what it's like. One was at 10+4 weeks and that was awful.
Hugs hon.


@Cinnamon88
So sorry hon. That's just what my chemicals looked like. I got lines and they wud get a bit darker and then they got fainter.
Had 4 chemicals last year and also 2 in the past and a miscarriage at 10+4 so been there hon. Alot of us on here have had losses ure definitely not alone. 
Feel free to message me if u want hon. 
Sending u big hugs. 


@Rach87 
The bloat is real. I was so bloated with my son and with this one right from BFP. 
Was in maternity jeggings with son at 7 weeks. 
Then u get to a certain stage and the bloat goes it's it's weird. 
I felt so small with this one at 12 weeks because my bloat just vanished. 

Now 18 weeks and feel huge. It's all good tho.


----------



## Rach87

So we decided to tell the kids today, they are over the moon. My daughter(5yrs) keeps asking to see my pregnancy app to see what the baby looks like and asking me if baby feels her when she touches my tummy. So stinking cute. My son(2yrs) wants to name it Soccer Ball. :rofl:

We figured as soon as they know.....everyone will know so decided to just announce too. Took some quick pics of the kiddos and this was our announcement.....


----------



## daniyaaq

@Rach87 that’s so adorable. My 5 year old is the same. She checks the app every to see if baby is grown.


----------



## Rach87

@Sarah Pearce wow! Thats some amazing fertility!!


----------



## NDH

Cute announcement


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> So we decided to tell the kids today, they are over the moon. My daughter(5yrs) keeps asking to see my pregnancy app to see what the baby looks like and asking me if baby feels her when she touches my tummy. So stinking cute. My son(2yrs) wants to name it Soccer Ball. :rofl:
> 
> We figured as soon as they know.....everyone will know so decided to just announce too. Took some quick pics of the kiddos and this was our announcement.....
> View attachment 1097655
> View attachment 1097654
> View attachment 1097653



So cute. Hahaha Soccer ball that's hilarious haha. 
Brilliant :rofl:


----------



## Skye75

@Desito87 I'm so sorry, I'm crossing everything I can that it's not a miscarriage and just something else. 
That sounds like super bad care you got from the hospital, is it possible for you to request a urgent scan through your gp or something instead of waiting that long?? 

@Cinnamon88 that really sucks I'm so sorry. I had chemicals in Dec and Jan so know how much they suck. 

@Rach87 cute announcement!! Love it.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@sarah0108 my tummy is huge also, never being this big at this stage and I have 2 sacs, just hope they both progress!

@Rach87 fab announcement!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Desito87 said:


> What started as a normal day turned in to a total nightmare. Just after 2pm today I felt that I wet myself while talking to some visitors at work, I run to the toilet to find out that it was lots of blood. In the next hour i had red blood gushing soaking through my clothes and towels while I waited for the ambulance. That led to nearly 4hrs at the hospital where I had blood test done and nothing else. The dr. Who was there told the nurse that I can wait until the doctor from the next shift is there and next doctor told the nurse that is very busy and will see me when they have time. Eventually I was so exhausted so told them I was going home, then the dr. Came to see me but said that it might be miscarriage or not and will book me for a scan when there is one available but it could be up to 2weeks. Back home now not knowing what will happen still bleeding but not so heavy. IM so worried but nut much hope after all the blood.

Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## aymz1983

@Desito87 sorry to hear you're bleeding, so worrying for you. Hopefully you can find a way to be seen sooner rather than later

@Rach87 your children are adorable! What a lovely way to announce :)


----------



## Desito87

Thank you ladies. The bleeding almost stopped and got no pain, so it gives me some hope. Unfortunately there is no gp in the weekend and my midwife dont answer her phone, the EPU unit at the hospital will be open tomorrow morning, I guess I just have to wait and pray that it wasnt a mc. The oh has been very supportive but thinks that there is no chance the baby still there after all the blood yesterday. 
@Rach87 this is such a cute way to tell your children 
@Cinnamon88 it is hard what you are going through but dont loose hope x


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> So we decided to tell the kids today, they are over the moon. My daughter(5yrs) keeps asking to see my pregnancy app to see what the baby looks like and asking me if baby feels her when she touches my tummy. So stinking cute. My son(2yrs) wants to name it Soccer Ball. :rofl:
> 
> We figured as soon as they know.....everyone will know so decided to just announce too. Took some quick pics of the kiddos and this was our announcement.....
> View attachment 1097655
> View attachment 1097654
> View attachment 1097653

Your kids are so adorable! Your announcement is really cute!


----------



## wannabeprego

Cinnamon88 said:


> I'm out this month. I was told I had a chemical pregnancy. So now I'm waiting on AF to show. Hope y'all have a happy and healthy pregnancy :yellow:

I am so sorry to hear this! big hugs to you Hun! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've had an early scan due to pain and I have 2 sacs!
> 1 regular with yolk sac and 1 irregular sac and unclear whether they can see yolk sac, re scan in 2 weeks with the hospital but I have a private scan booked for 1 week today.

congrats on the twins! I hope that they are healthy and progressing well for your next scan! Good luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> OK so just wrote a post and it's gone.
> 
> Here goes again.
> 
> 
> @Skye75 congratulations hon lovely scan pic so happy all was great.
> 
> 
> @wannabeprego great numbers hon and lovely dark lines.

Thank you! I hope that you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## wannabeprego

Dream143r said:


> Happy to see this on my test this morning. With my MMC last year I could never get past 2-3 weeks. This gives me a bit of comfort until I get my bloodwork done next Friday.
> 
> View attachment 1097634

awesome digital!!!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## wannabeprego

NDH said:


> Not sure I belong here yet as I havent had an opportunity to pick up any pregnancy tests, but my "period" this month was literally just spotting when I wiped, and the last couple days I've been feeling twinges of nausea.
> Usually I *know* I am pregnant before my period is even due, but we are also usually having unprotected sex and I'm more aware of my cycles and when I'm ovulating. But we havent taken the leap to NTNP since having twins 2.5 years ago, especially as we are living with MIL for the next couple of years and FIL passed away earlier this month has made us a little less careful.
> Based on my last for sure period I'd be due December 23/24/25, though I have a tendency to go later.
> I'll update as soon as I've had a chance to take a test ...


Congrats! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Desito87 said:


> What started as a normal day turned in to a total nightmare. Just after 2pm today I felt that I wet myself while talking to some visitors at work, I run to the toilet to find out that it was lots of blood. In the next hour i had red blood gushing soaking through my clothes and towels while I waited for the ambulance. That led to nearly 4hrs at the hospital where I had blood test done and nothing else. The dr. Who was there told the nurse that I can wait until the doctor from the next shift is there and next doctor told the nurse that is very busy and will see me when they have time. Eventually I was so exhausted so told them I was going home, then the dr. Came to see me but said that it might be miscarriage or not and will book me for a scan when there is one available but it could be up to 2weeks. Back home now not knowing what will happen still bleeding but not so heavy. IM so worried but nut much hope after all the blood.

I so sorry that this happened to you hun! Big huge hugs to you!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I may cautiously join, lurk anyway. I’ll officially join on Tuesday (missed AF day) 

my EDD would be 01/01/22


----------



## Rach87

Congrats and welcome @IsabellaJayne ! Yay our first January baby!


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> I may cautiously join, lurk anyway. I’ll officially join on Tuesday (missed AF day)
> 
> my EDD would be 01/01/22

Welcome to the group! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Rach87

So much for my bloat going away. Bam its back today with a vengeance at 7 weeks. I showed DH and he said “oh hello little baby” and I said “no, not baby, its all bloat, dont encourage it” haha


----------



## wannabeprego

@Rach87 you are looking great Hun! I am very bloated by the end of the day even though I am still just 4 weeks! I'm on medications that can make me bloated though, progesterone and estrogen! I always show very early with all of my pregnancies though!


----------



## Rach87

@wannabeprego my 4-6 week bloat was pretty bad. Then it completely disappeared week 6, aaaand now its back. I was surprised it went away so early, but I guess it was just taking a break haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

My bloat did that lol. Kept going and coming back. 
Ure so pretty @Rach87


----------



## Rach87

Aww thank you @Suggerhoney you're too sweet, means a lot especially with how gross Ive been feeling. (Really though, its just a ton of makeup :rofl: I have the joys of combo skin, melasma spots that refused to go away, and sweet redness on my nose chin and forehead - its a wreck before I lather on the products)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thank you. Cautiously lurking around and hoping I’ll be a permanent member of the group. 
Progression pics 

10 dpo top ones
11 dpo bottom ones


----------



## daniyaaq

IsabellaJayne said:


> Thank you. Cautiously lurking around and hoping I’ll be a permanent member of the group.
> Progression pics
> 
> 10 dpo top ones
> 11 dpo bottom ones
> 
> View attachment 1097704
> View attachment 1097705

really great progression.


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> Thank you. Cautiously lurking around and hoping I’ll be a permanent member of the group.
> Progression pics
> 
> 10 dpo top ones
> 11 dpo bottom ones
> 
> View attachment 1097704
> View attachment 1097705

Great lines! Everything is looking great!


----------



## Desito87

I had a phone call for scan appointment for Tuesday, it feels ages away but at least I dont have to wait for two weeks. There is still some spotting this morning but no pain.


----------



## Skye75

@IsabellaJayne great line progression!! Looking awesome.

@Desito87 Well that's good you have a scan on Tuesday, better than waiting two weeks. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Not pregnant on a CB digi :argh:

now I’m nervous that it isn’t progressing or the lines are duds arrghhh


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne frer sensitivity is 6.3 miu, cb digi are 25 miu if not higher. These tests look great for before af


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> @IsabellaJayne frer sensitivity is 6.3 miu, cb digi are 25 miu if not higher. These tests look great for before af

oh I didn’t realise FRER are that sensitive. I thought they were 12 miu. Christ I could be earlier than I thought maybe. I think I’m due AF on Tuesday, hard to tell. This is my first cycle off the pill and haven’t had a period for 3 years prior to March 27th which was my last period on stopping that! So ovulation is just an estimate really.


----------



## Tasha36089

@Desito87 sorry you’ve had bleeding, hoping all is ok for you. 

@IsabellaJayne congrats and welcome to the group. 

I’ve had a rough few days with sickness so not been on much. I just feel totally exhausted, anyone else?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 i bet u still loook lovely hon. 


Good luck at ure scan on Tuesday @Desito87 hoping the bleeding is just down to something like a sch or a cervical erosion. 
Will be thinking of you


----------



## Rach87

@Desito87 :hi: the exhaustion is killer. 

@Suggerhoney thank you:friends:


----------



## Rach87

@NDH any testing yet?? :)


----------



## aymz1983

Congratulations @IsabellaJayne those lines are fab! 

Such a cute bump @Rach87, even if you think it's all bloat! I'm a biiiig girl do any bump of mine won't show for months :/ 

How is everyone doing? I'm still feeling ok apart from sore chest and tiredness, but that's it!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

My digi BFP finally tonight after a not pregnant this afternoon ! :yay:


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> My digi BFP finally tonight after a not pregnant this afternoon ! :yay:
> 
> View attachment 1097746

Awesome digi!!! Yeah! Congrats again!!


----------



## NDH

FX for tuesday


Rach87 said:


> @NDH any testing yet?? :)

Unfortunately not. My hip went out the other day and I havent been able to drive to the store. I asked hubby to pick one up while he's out but idk whether he is or not as his response was "if you are you are". Can you tell we have become quite a lot more low key about pregnancy stuff over the years? Lol
My nausea and other signs are strongly indicating yes though. 
Unless hubby does come home with a test I think I will just wait 2 more weeks til my next missed period and then go ahead and call the midwife. I'm kinda liking the thought of not testing for once and getting all line obsessed like usual.


----------



## NDH

Well its positive. Not as dark a positive as I would expect with my dates so I hope it's not a bad sign (I've had 6 or 7 miscarriages in the past)


----------



## Skye75

Not much bump here yet, but my stomach has gone firm at the top. 
The omeprazole I was prescribed last week has made so much difference, haven't thrown up for 3 days now (touch wood!) Woo! 9 weeks on Wednesday.


----------



## Skye75

@Teafor2 i believe you belong here now too :D


----------



## Teafor2

Hey everyone! I will have a read through to catch up when I get a chance, but I just got my positive this morning at 13 dpo! This is my third pregnancy in 2021, but this time I’m on progesterone to prevent miscarriage. Considering my history of infertility and two chemicals in the last few months I am feeling shockingly chill about the whole thing. Very what will be will be, but feeling like it will go well this time. My due date should be January 4 based on my ovulation date. Woo!


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 :happydance: yayyyyy so glad you're here congrats!!!

@Skye75 so happy for you the meds are helping!

@NDH its there but pretty light, could you have maybe ovulated really late? Hope its just a late but sticky bean


----------



## NDH

Rach87 said:


> @NDH its there but pretty light, could you have maybe ovulated really late? Hope its just a late but sticky bean

I am wondering if maybe the spotting was ovulation spotting and not implantation, as that would make it only 10dpo.


----------



## Rach87

@NDH that seems like more of a 10dpo line. :) lets hope!!


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> Thank you. Cautiously lurking around and hoping I’ll be a permanent member of the group.
> Progression pics
> 
> 10 dpo top ones
> 11 dpo bottom ones
> 
> View attachment 1097704
> View attachment 1097705

We have been on here together twice! My kids are the same age as yours x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
Oh hon I'm so happy for you. As soon as I saw ure post I just felt like jumping through the air and screaming YESSS. 

I've not seen ure tests yet as I've not been on here today. But will definitely be checking that out. 
I had a feeling u was when u said about the Heartbeat in ure head. I had that its definitely a thing.
I still get it now sometimes. 
.so glad u feel so chilled and I am wishing u the happiest and healthiest 9 months. 

Congratulations momma. 

:wohoo:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 so happy u have some meds that help.
Can't believe ure almost 9 weeks that's flown.

Probably not so much for you though.

The first trimester for me dragged on forever.
Always does.


My favourite trimester is the 3rd. I'm feeling quite bored tbh.
Haven't seen a midwife since I was 8 weeks.

Did see the consultant when I Was 14 weeks but it feels since I hit 16 weeks it's dragging again.

I think its because I just want my anomaly 20 weeks scan here and out the way.

I'm so nervous about it.

I do have a consultant appointment next week too.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> We have been on here together twice! My kids are the same age as yours x

have we? And we’re here again haha. Congratulations x


----------



## wannabeprego

NDH said:


> Well its positive. Not as dark a positive as I would expect with my dates so I hope it's not a bad sign (I've had 6 or 7 miscarriages in the past)
> 
> View attachment 1097752


It’s a BFP for sure! Congrats again! I hope that it gets darker for you over the next few days! Good luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Not much bump here yet, but my stomach has gone firm at the top.
> The omeprazole I was prescribed last week has made so much difference, haven't thrown up for 3 days now (touch wood!) Woo! 9 weeks on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 1097763

cute bump! I’m so glad that you are feeling better now! I hope that it stays that way!


----------



## Skye75

Thanks guys! 

Yeah It feels as though it has actually gone quite quick which is a nice change! 
My doctor just rang and said my urine showed I have ANOTHER uti.. so have to go on antibiotics again. Ugh, I had one when I first got my positives and it just wouldn't go away. Would explain the yuk feeling I have in my belly though and the very minor cramping I have which is kind of a bit of a relief. 
Does anyone have any ideas to help make it go away? apart from the usual drink more water. I'm going to take a probiotic this time.. I feel like my gut flora can't be good at the moment especially with all the crap I'm taking already - Ondansetron, Maxalon, Omeprazole + have managed to take my folic acid the last few days. 
Do you think these would be okay?? Or would I need something more? Buy Nature's Way Adult Vita Gummies Probiotic Sugar Free 65 Gummies Online at Chemist Warehouse®
Want to go with gummies because I am so over taking tablets...


----------



## Rach87

Cranberry juice/tablets are good for uti’s. And yes lots of water to flush things through.


----------



## Skye75

My OB put me on Nitrofurantoin - never even heard of it before! Hopefully they work this time. 
My 12 week scan got moved to the 19th of May. So nervous for it, I thought after my dating scan I might be a bit more relaxed but nope! just want this 12 week one over and done with and to be out of the first trimester. 

@Teafor2 I'm so happy for you, I just had this feeling that you would be joining us this month!!


----------



## Tasha36089

I get recurring utis and that’s the antibiotic I usually take. Like Rach said cranberry juice is good or barley drinks and the dr told me to have the probiotic drinks like the yakults.


----------



## Teafor2

Okay I have finally caught up! Sorry for everyone that seems to be quite sick. That is literally my worst nightmare. I have a legit phobia of vomiting and will pass out when I vomit too much. For now I just feel a bit shaky in the morning, but not really sick.

I’ve also got some serious bloat! Last night it was so bad dh was like ‘you have such a big belly already??? You’re barely pregnant!’ I think it will take me forever to actually show though as I’ve got a retroverted uterus, a longer torso, and I’m quite active, plus this will be our first baby.


----------



## Desito87

I had the scan this morning, they showed me the baby and the flickering that suppose to be the heart beat. Im so grateful the baby is fine it measured to 7w6d, which is the same according to edd. The bleed appeared to be caused by little blood pool, probably caused by the implantation. The doctor told me that I might bleed again or not but there is a good chance for successful pregnancy. I will stay home this week to rest but got to stay away from pulling, pushing, lifting and stairs. X


----------



## Tasha36089

Desito87 said:


> I had the scan this morning, they showed me the baby and the flickering that suppose to be the heart beat. Im so grateful the baby is fine it measured to 7w6d, which is the same according to edd. The bleed appeared to be caused by little blood pool, probably caused by the implantation. The doctor told me that I might bleed again or not but there is a good chance for successful pregnancy. I will stay home this week to rest but got to stay away from pulling, pushing, lifting and stairs. X

So glad everything is ok and you got to see a hb


----------



## Rach87

They’re great news @Desito87 !!

@Teafor2 i didn’t start showing with my first until about 19 weeks. It was a bummer, i wanted that belllayyyy! Haha hopefully you won’t have to wait so long.


----------



## DeeDee08

27th December :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Skye75 said:


> My OB put me on Nitrofurantoin - never even heard of it before! Hopefully they work this time.
> My 12 week scan got moved to the 19th of May. So nervous for it, I thought after my dating scan I might be a bit more relaxed but nope! just want this 12 week one over and done with and to be out of the first trimester.
> 
> @Teafor2 I'm so happy for you, I just had this feeling that you would be joining us this month!!

I’m an A&E nurse (is it emergency room you call it in Aussie) haha! Anyway we love nitrofurantoin here in the UK for a UTI. It should clear it right up with no side effects. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Teafor2

So I don’t want to open a big can of worms because I know this topic can be hotly debated, but I’m just curious if anyone is planning to get the covid vaccine while pregnant. I’ve been going back and forth about it, and don’t want it in the first trimester but I’m thinking about doing it in the second. Just trying to get different perspectives!


----------



## Dream143r

@Teafor2 I've been thinking alot about this as well. I think I heard Canada is putting pregnant women in the 'essential' category so you are able to get it regardless of age. I think I'm just going to go with whatever my OB suggests. If she tells me to get it I will. I trust her, she's amazing.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Today’s test :) 

top is morning
Bottom just now !


----------



## DeeDee08

Dream143r said:


> @Teafor2 I've been thinking alot about this as well. I think I heard Canada is putting pregnant women in the 'essential' category so you are able to get it regardless of age. I think I'm just going to go with whatever my OB suggests. If she tells me to get it I will. I trust her, she's amazing.

I only worry as they never 'Tested' on pregnant women as far as I can research.. leaving it for us to be the test bunnies? FYI this is not advice Ive had from a doctor or any medical professional at all - personal opinion only.


----------



## DeeDee08

IsabellaJayne said:


> Today’s test :)
> 
> top is morning
> Bottom just now !
> 
> View attachment 1097812

CONGRATULATIONS !! I had my First positive yesterday !! Exciting !! (first bebe)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

DeeDee08 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS !! I had my First positive yesterday !! Exciting !! (first bebe)

congratulations to you too!! Excited to share the journey! This is my third but I clearly remember my 1st and how mega exciting it is! X


----------



## NDH

Desito87 said:


> I had the scan this morning, they showed me the baby and the flickering that suppose to be the heart beat. Im so grateful the baby is fine it measured to 7w6d, which is the same according to edd. The bleed appeared to be caused by little blood pool, probably caused by the implantation. The doctor told me that I might bleed again or not but there is a good chance for successful pregnancy. I will stay home this week to rest but got to stay away from pulling, pushing, lifting and stairs. X

Such great news! I had a SCH as well with my second, but it didnt start bleeding until 14 weeks but oh the worry it caused.


----------



## Teafor2

DeeDee08 said:


> I only worry as they never 'Tested' on pregnant women as far as I can research.. leaving it for us to be the test bunnies? FYI this is not advice Ive had from a doctor or any medical professional at all - personal opinion only.

Yeah they never include pregnant women in test groups, which is a bit annoying as it just leaves the rest of us guessing. I’ve seen that based on the data they have at least Pfizer and Moderna seem to be okay so far.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @DeeDee08 welcome!

I wont be getting the vaccine pregnant or not. Too many unknowns, not enough research, I prefer to not be a guinea pig - especially with my unborn child, it has minimal longevity - its effectiveness wears off after just a few months, and it changes your dna -not comfortable with that. Just my personal reasoning (and many many more) but what others do with their bodies is up to them - no judgement here.


----------



## aymz1983

@Teafor2 I won't be getting the vaccine, not whilst pregnant anyway. I'm already probably going to be classed as higher risk anyway (age, overweight, high blood pressure) that I just don't want to jinx it.


----------



## aymz1983

@Desito87 glad all is ok and you saw Hb :)


----------



## Desito87

Teafor2 said:


> So I don’t want to open a big can of worms because I know this topic can be hotly debated, but I’m just curious if anyone is planning to get the covid vaccine while pregnant. I’ve been going back and forth about it, and don’t want it in the first trimester but I’m thinking about doing it in the second. Just trying to get different perspectives!

I had the first injection before I found out I was pregnant but here in UK they told me that can't have the second until the baby is born. When I had the first one I had bfn and went for after a big push from work and was advised to stop ttc for 3months have the second and wait for another 3month but God had a different plan x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Desito87 
So glad ure scan went well hon. 


I have not had the vaccine and I won't be getting it. 
I know they say its safe in pregnancy but I don't want to take any risks


----------



## Skye75

@Desito87 That is fantastic news, so glad your scan went well x

I won't be getting the vaccine, not enough research!!

@IsabellaJayne tests look great x and yep, ED here it's called haha! Good to hear some feedback. I've only ever been on amoxicillan and cephlex or however it's spelt.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I do not plan on getting covid vax anytime soon.

So strange how i still feel fine... not sure what to think of it to be honest. 

Congratulations to all the new bfp!


----------



## aymz1983

MummyToAmberx said:


> I do not plan on getting covid vax anytime soon.
> 
> So strange how i still feel fine... not sure what to think of it to be honest.
> 
> Congratulations to all the new bfp!

I felt fine for ages, it's only the last couple of days that I'm feeling quite full and 'bleh' after food (but still want to eat all the food....lol). Certain smells are beginning to make me feel bleh too. Tiredness has kicked up more as well. I'm 7+6 by lmp, 7+2 by my dates.


----------



## NDH

Nausea was my clue that I was pregnant, and it hasnt let up. I am so queasy. And definitely have the "full" feeling in my uterus as it stretches and grows. Constantly hungry too. Last night I couldnt get to sleep until 1:30 when I finally got up to make myself peanut butter toast and eat a banana . Lol


----------



## Teafor2

NDH said:


> Nausea was my clue that I was pregnant, and it hasnt let up. I am so queasy. And definitely have the "full" feeling in my uterus as it stretches and grows. Constantly hungry too. Last night I couldnt get to sleep until 1:30 when I finally got up to make myself peanut butter toast and eat a banana . Lol

Hunger was my first clue I was pregnant. I haven’t needed any late night snacks yet, but in the afternoons I want all the food.


----------



## NDH

I've just boiled up a dozen eggs for quick protein snacks, and I am so happy how cheap avocados are again as I am eating at one a day. Going to have to really intentionally stock the fridge with healthy foods and do some snack prepping so I dont binge on junk food. I've been needing to drastically reduce the sugar and processed food I've been eating for ages, and being pregnant is a good catalyst for me to actually do it. Not that there wont be junk food, just not nearly as much lol


----------



## Rach87

Thats what I need to do. Meal prep and grocery shop with a purpose/meals in mind. Im so tired and nauseous and all I want is fast food. I feel exactly how I did with my son. Tired and want to eat junk. With my daughter I felt amaaaaazing and ate(desired) all super healthy food. You would think Arbys would be unappealing when nauseous? Lol Pregnancy appetites are so weird. 

my absolute fave snack though is toasted sourdough bread, hummus, avocado and sliced mini cucumber on top with salt. Soooo delish! If Im feeling frisky I might even add some crispy bacon on top. 

and now Im hungry. :rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

Desito87 said:


> I had the scan this morning, they showed me the baby and the flickering that suppose to be the heart beat. Im so grateful the baby is fine it measured to 7w6d, which is the same according to edd. The bleed appeared to be caused by little blood pool, probably caused by the implantation. The doctor told me that I might bleed again or not but there is a good chance for successful pregnancy. I will stay home this week to rest but got to stay away from pulling, pushing, lifting and stairs. X

Great news! I am so happy that everything is going great with your baby!


----------



## Mummyto293

I had the first vaccine a few weeks before finding out I was pregnant. Im pretty sure I won’t be getting my second.


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> Today’s test :)
> 
> top is morning
> Bottom just now !
> 
> View attachment 1097812

Beautiful dark lines!!! Everything looks really great!!


----------



## NDH

Rach87 said:


> Thats what I need to do. Meal prep and grocery shop with a purpose/meals in mind. Im so tired and nauseous and all I want is fast food. I feel exactly how I did with my son. Tired and want to eat junk. With my daughter I felt amaaaaazing and ate(desired) all super healthy food. You would think Arbys would be unappealing when nauseous? Lol Pregnancy appetites are so weird.
> 
> my absolute fave snack though is toasted sourdough bread, hummus, avocado and sliced mini cucumber on top with salt. Soooo delish! If Im feeling frisky I might even add some crispy bacon on top.
> 
> and now Im hungry. :rofl:

Ooh that sounds so yummy! I may have to precook a kilo of bacon to store in the fridge for myself too.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Today’s test! Is anyone else obsessed with peeing on sticks? :haha: 

I have my first scan a week today (I get an early scan because I have a blood clotting disorder and I have to take blood thinning injections when I’m pregnant) 

im excited but very nervous. I know I won’t see much, hoping for a yolk sac!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'm no more tired than I usually am, with 2 of my girls i was ill right from the get go. First girl i was on combine pill had no idea till 19w but was pretty sick between 14-18w
Didn't find out with my boy till 1 week late i was fine until 8-10w when i felt slightly off. 

I am still missing a few things, no sore nipples, not peeing anymore than i already do since having 4 kids. 1 of big signs that i could be pregnant as i get hot, i feel hot all the time but nope i am sat with a hot water bottle, a blanket and the heating on in april lol

I have noticed a increased heartrate which hasnt really dipped much lately, my resting heart rate has gone up a lot. I tend to get dizzy and headaches aswell but haven't had any. I know say every pregnancy is different but still a strange. Without sounding totally on edge should i be concerned about if all has implanted in the right place?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

IsabellaJayne said:


> Today’s test! Is anyone else obsessed with peeing on sticks? :haha:
> 
> I have my first scan a week today (I get an early scan because I have a blood clotting disorder and I have to take blood thinning injections when I’m pregnant)
> 
> im excited but very nervous. I know I won’t see much, hoping for a yolk sac!
> 
> View attachment 1097848

I pee on sticks way too much haha

Hopefully your scan appt will be here in no time :D


----------



## Teafor2

As of tonight I have developed a new symptom. My mouth is just watering constantly. It’s so gross.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> As of tonight I have developed a new symptom. My mouth is just watering constantly. It’s so gross.

Oh hon I have that too. It’s called hypersalivation. Comes along with really bad MS/HG. Hope that doesn’t come for you. I can’t swallow it or I just vomit. So I spit into tissues all day :(. It’s sooo gross.


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh hon I have that too. It’s called hypersalivation. Comes along with really bad MS/HG. Hope that doesn’t come for you. I can’t swallow it or I just vomit. So I spit into tissues all day :(. It’s sooo gross.

I googled it and saw it often goes hand in hand with bad morning sickness... ugh really hope that’s not me! I’m a primary school teacher and I literally have no idea how I’d cope, especially with all the covid restrictions in school right now. I saw it can also go along with bad heartburn, and I did have heartburn this evening as well, so really hoping it’s just from that!


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my 5 week US and BW done today, and everything is looking great! I transferred two embryos so I was wondering how many babies were baking!


It’s just one baby! My HCG level was nice and high at 6,259 and my progesterone is holding steady at 40+! The fertility clinic wants 20 or higher for progesterone so that is a great number. We saw a yolk sac and baby is measuring a day or two ahead, so everything looks great! I go back for a 6 week US and BW next Friday at 6 weeks, fingers crossed that we see a heart beat!


----------



## NDH

wannabeprego said:


> I had my 5 week US and BW done today, and everything is looking great! I transferred two embryos so I was wondering how many babies were baking!
> 
> 
> It’s just one baby! My HCG level was nice and high at 6,259 and my progesterone is holding steady at 40+! The fertility clinic wants 20 or higher for progesterone so that is a great number. We saw a yolk sac and baby is measuring a day or two ahead, so everything looks great! I go back for a 6 week US and BW next Friday at 6 weeks, fingers crossed that we see a heart beat!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097849

Congrats!

Teafor2 I'm sorry about your new symptoms:(


----------



## Rach87

Congrats on healthy baby and levels @wannabeprego 

@Teafor2 hope you don’t get bad ms!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
I've had a supper watery mouth since I got my BFP. And still have it now. 
Also get a metallic taste. 
Boobs are still sore on and off and I still can feel sick esp if hungry but not as bad as it was in first trimester. 

@wannabeprego 
So glad everything looked good at scan hon and just one baby too phew hahaha. 

Great hcg levels


----------



## Skye75

Had another OB appointment today, got to have a quick look on ultrasound and hb was 167 (9 weeks)


----------



## Skye75

I'm sleeping so badly at night, constant dreams and getting up so many times to pee! And I feel like crap like I haven't even slept every morning. The joys.


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 same!! Crazy vivid dreams, peeing all night and i get so hot! But if I take my covers off Im too cold. So frustrating. I broke down and took a liquid I.V. (Awesome Supplement powder packet) which helped me sleep amazing last night. I used to take them daily for energy and sleep but I havent since my ttc bc Im always unsure of supplements and babydom. It has a little more than the recommended vit C dose for pregnant women so I will only do when desperate but I hadnt slept a wink in 3 days so I broke down. Oddly enough Im almost more exhausted today - go figure!


----------



## Rach87

Hows everyone doing?? First tri feels like 34 years long! My next appt isnt until may 19th - official booking in appt. feels ages away. Anyone have any upcoming appts/scans??


----------



## erher

My scan is scheduled for Monday. I’m really excited. It’s coming quickly. Im interested to see what my EDD will be based on ultrasound. I’m guessing I’m almost 7 weeks. Starting to feel pretty sick. I’m dragging at work. Starving but grossed out of everything at the same time. Super bloated; I can’t fit into any of my regular clothes lol. I still haven’t decided when to tell everyone about my pregnancy. 

i loved your announcement! @Rach87


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have another scan tomorrow at a private clinic, cant wait to see what's going on and if the 2nd sac is still there!
I've being started on some anti sickness tablets which is helping but still feel rough.
Really struggling at work at the moment, looking forward to bed in 2.5 hours!


----------



## Teafor2

@wannabeprego congrats on a good ultrasound! 

@Suggerhoney did you get very sick in the first trimester? I literally have no idea what I’ll do if I get really pukey. Sometimes I’m in a classroom for 4 hours straight with the kids and I need to have a mask on at all times. My mom had almost 0 morning sickness so I’m hoping I’ll take after her, although I know that just because she didn’t have any doesn’t mean I’ll be the same.

Right now I feel the worse when I first wake up. Just so shaky until I eat something, but nothing sounds appealing to eat. I’m only 4 weeks and 2 days! In the afternoons I’m fine, and then yesterday evening was the first time I felt a bit crap before bed. 

I’ll contact my doctor today to make my first appointment and hopefully she’ll also help me chill out about potentially getting sick.


----------



## aymz1983

I have my booking appointment tomorrow morning @Rach87 although slightly disappointed it's all by phone, I loved getting my little book of notes with my other children as it made it feel real; I don't quite think it will feel as real just going it on the phone!
I was going to book a private scan this week but I bought a new vacuum - my vacuum broke so you can only use the hose attachment. I am NOT getting down on all fours to hoover the house with a tiny hose opening! :D but it's only another 4 weeks or so until 12 week scan so I'm going to trust that things will be ok until then. But will see how things go with the midwife tomorrow!


----------



## Skye75

I haven't thrown up for a week now.. touch wood. Since starting the omeprazole.. still feeling really gross and nauseas though, taking 2 omeprazole a day and maxal9n and ondanestron to stop the vomiting. Doctor wrote me a script for nizatidine today but after a Google and seeing its a cat3 drug I'm not willing to risk taking it.
My 12 week scan is on the 19th, 20 more days! My ob said to do the scan first then get the bloods in case there isn't a heartbeat.. which made me feel a bit crappy! Bit after looking quickly on u/s today I felt a bit better at least all good so far


----------



## Skye75

Starting to get a bit of a belly now


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Had another OB appointment today, got to have a quick look on ultrasound and hb was 167 (9 weeks)


That's great news! I'm so happy that everything continues to progress great!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the Congrats and for cheering me on ladies! You girls are the best and such an awesome group of girls to travel with on my pregnancy journey! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Starting to get a bit of a belly now
> 
> View attachment 1097871

Cute 9 week bump! You are looking good! I'm so glad that you are feeling better now!


----------



## Teafor2

So I came back from a run/hike about 2 hours ago and it has completely taken away my sickness. I couldn’t believe it because I felt sick all day. I was so surprised I did a google search about apparently cardio can really help with sickness for a couple of reasons. I’ll definitely be doing more running as long as it helps and I’m able to! 

These 3 Myths About Running While Pregnant Simply Aren't True


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 I haven't actually thrown up at all. But I did feel as sick as a dog on and off from just over 8 weeks onwards. 
Had mild neasea from 6 weeks but at just past 8 weeks that's when it got worse. 
It eased off alot at 16 weeks but I can still feel a bit neaseas now esp on a empty stomach.

I have almost thrown up once or twice but managed to stop myself. 
There was a lot of heaving and if I smelled something gross or see something gross that wud set me off.


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 hello little bebe!! And great news on feeling better

@Teafor2 way to go pushing through the sickness!

@wannabeprego I love BnB! Come back every time Im pregnant/trying. Best supportive mamas ever! 

afm yesterday felt 100% pregnant, bloated as all get out, nauseous, tired. Today feel 0% pregnant, no bloating, some energy and barely any nausea. So crazy!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> @Skye75 hello little bebe!! And great news on feeling better
> 
> @Teafor2 way to go pushing through the sickness!
> 
> @wannabeprego I love BnB! Come back every time Im pregnant/trying. Best supportive mamas ever!
> 
> afm yesterday felt 100% pregnant, bloated as all get out, nauseous, tired. Today feel 0% pregnant, no bloating, some energy and barely any nausea. So crazy!!


I was like that hon somedays I felt awful and other days I felt completely normal and not pregnant. 
Haha


----------



## Skye75

Thanks ladies :)
Ugh.. annnnnd the vomiting has returned today. I was in Best and Less this morning and almost randomly spewed in there had to stop myself then went into the toilets in the shopping center and threw up for a solid 5 minutes.. tried to be as quiet as possible ha ha how embarrassing!


----------



## Skye75

How amazing is it that tomorrow is May already. (well here it is any way!) feeling so blessed that I've gotten this far. The count down begins for my 12 week scan.. 20 days to go. So nervous about it.. please keep growing little one!


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> How amazing is it that tomorrow is May already. (well here it is any way!) feeling so blessed that I've gotten this far. The count down begins for my 12 week scan.. 20 days to go. So nervous about it.. please keep growing little one!

It feels like time is flying but also slow at the same time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yep the first trimester dragged like anything for me. 
And now I'm waiting for the 20 week scan its been dragging its arse again. The last 3 weeks has felt like 3 months.


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 Glad you are feeling better today!

@Skye75 oof that sounds so horrible, but exciting you have a scan soon! 

I am feeling very sick again this morning. I tried eating right away when I got up, but it hasn’t seemed to help. I’m planning to bike to a friend’s this morning which is 12km away... hopefully the fresh air and exercise will help!


----------



## Tasha36089

Haven’t caught up yet so hope everyone’s ok. 
Has anyone had really sharp stabbing pains on one side? Feels a little like ovary pain but I’m not sure. I’ve had it now for 2 days on and off and haven’t been feeling as sick so I’m stressing myself out. Maybe it’s just ligament pain but it’s quite sharp. I’ve booked a scan for Sunday.


----------



## aymz1983

I've had a couple of what felt like ovary pains and some quite 'ooh ouch' type crampy pains although I've chalked it up to everything stretching out. I'm sure it's the same for you but hopefully scan Sunday will reassure you :)

Hope your scan goes ok later @xxmyheartxx 

I had my first 'appointment' with midwife today which was just asking medical questions really. I'm booked in to see her the 14th for bloods, urine, general poke and prod. Do they listen for hb that early? I'll be about 10 weeks. Now i just need to wait for my scan appointment to come through from the hospital. I'd still like to book a private one beforehand but it's just money i don't have at the minute :/


----------



## Teafor2

I just got my first appointment booked and I’ll be going in on the 24th. I’ll be 7 weeks and 6 days then by my ovulation date. It’s so strange to me that we just wait around pregnant, worrying, and sick, and don’t get to see a doctor until so far along.


----------



## Suggerhoney

aymz1983 said:


> I've had a couple of what felt like ovary pains and some quite 'ooh ouch' type crampy pains although I've chalked it up to everything stretching out. I'm sure it's the same for you but hopefully scan Sunday will reassure you :)
> 
> Hope your scan goes ok later @xxmyheartxx
> 
> I had my first 'appointment' with midwife today which was just asking medical questions really. I'm booked in to see her the 14th for bloods, urine, general poke and prod. Do they listen for hb that early? I'll be about 10 weeks. Now i just need to wait for my scan appointment to come through from the hospital. I'd still like to book a private one beforehand but it's just money i don't have at the minute :/

No hon they don't check HB untill 16 weeks. 
All the booking in appointment is basically going through ure medical stuff and medication and previous pregnancies. 
They check check ure urine and do blood pressure and get all ure maternity notes and that's it. 

I haven't seen my midwife since I was 8 weeks so if I didn't have my own doppler ro if I hadn't seen the consultant I still wud not of heard the HB. 

Some won't even do it at 16 weeks anymore, some won't do it untill 20 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Haven’t caught up yet so hope everyone’s ok.
> Has anyone had really sharp stabbing pains on one side? Feels a little like ovary pain but I’m not sure. I’ve had it now for 2 days on and off and haven’t been feeling as sick so I’m stressing myself out. Maybe it’s just ligament pain but it’s quite sharp. I’ve booked a scan for Sunday.


I had that hon its stretching pains


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tasha36089 said:


> Haven’t caught up yet so hope everyone’s ok.
> Has anyone had really sharp stabbing pains on one side? Feels a little like ovary pain but I’m not sure. I’ve had it now for 2 days on and off and haven’t been feeling as sick so I’m stressing myself out. Maybe it’s just ligament pain but it’s quite sharp. I’ve booked a scan for Sunday.

I had that too Tasha. Was so confused why my ovaries were achy! Lasted a week maybe and then was gone.


----------



## Rach87

I always thought it was crazy too! The most crucial development is weeks 4-12 and the most sickness you have no direction until its all over!


----------



## aymz1983

Suggerhoney said:


> No hon they don't check HB untill 16 weeks.
> All the booking in appointment is basically going through ure medical stuff and medication and previous pregnancies.
> They check check ure urine and do blood pressure and get all ure maternity notes and that's it.
> 
> I haven't seen my midwife since I was 8 weeks so if I didn't have my own doppler ro if I hadn't seen the consultant I still wud not of heard the HB.
> 
> Some won't even do it at 16 weeks anymore, some won't do it untill 20 weeks.

Oh really? That seems so long away! Thank you for letting me know. I'd considered a doppler but read conflicting things about them. I'm big too which will probably hinder trying to hear :/


----------



## Mummyto293

aymz1983 said:


> I've had a couple of what felt like ovary pains and some quite 'ooh ouch' type crampy pains although I've chalked it up to everything stretching out. I'm sure it's the same for you but hopefully scan Sunday will reassure you :)
> 
> Hope your scan goes ok later @xxmyheartxx
> 
> I had my first 'appointment' with midwife today which was just asking medical questions really. I'm booked in to see her the 14th for bloods, urine, general poke and prod. Do they listen for hb that early? I'll be about 10 weeks. Now i just need to wait for my scan appointment to come through from the hospital. I'd still like to book a private one beforehand but it's just money i don't have at the minute :/


No I’m a midwife they won’t. Most of the time they won’t even listen in at 16 weeks it depends on BMI really if they think they may be able to listen in or not. They’ll start listening in at 28 weeks routinely. Some will listen in at 25 weeks x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I was surprised at my 12 week app the midwife whipped out the Doppler! But I’m quite thin. She did have a hard time finding it too which made for a few worrisome moments!


----------



## NDH

When they listen for the hb really seems to be region specific. UK and Australia have a much more conservative approach, and generally wont try before 18 weeks and will still say it may well be too early to find it, whereas in the USA I have noticed that it seems to be the norm to listen for the hb as early as 8 weeks (and causes a lot of panic if it isnt heard) but it also seems to be very common in the USA to do an ultrasound at every appointment and hear the heartbeat that way... 
Not familiar enough with practices in other countries to comment.


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> I had that hon its stretching pains




Reiko_ctu said:


> I had that too Tasha. Was so confused why my ovaries were achy! Lasted a week maybe and then was gone.

Thanks I hope it is just stretching, it’s been quite consistent today though. Sunday can’t come quick enough.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I got my clear blue BFP digital 1-2 last Sunday 
When could I expect the weeks to rise to 2-3. Still on 1-2 (I’m about 4 weeks 6 days) 

thanks


----------



## Reiko_ctu

IsabellaJayne said:


> I got my clear blue BFP digital 1-2 last Sunday
> When could I expect the weeks to rise to 2-3. Still on 1-2 (I’m about 4 weeks 6 days)
> 
> thanks

I think it’s different for everyone depending on hcg levels. The range of hcg for 4+6 is wide! I wouldn’t put too much weight on the weeks indicator.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies just an update me and my husband went for an early scan today I thought I was 6 weeks and 6days pregnant going from my last period but the lady that did my scan thinks I might 5 weeks and so many days we have to go back to be rescanned in 2 weeks time. I am putting a picture up of the scan


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies just an update me and my husband went for an early scan today I thought I was 6 weeks and 6days pregnant going from my last period but the lady that did my scan thinks I might 5 weeks and so many days we have to go back to be rescanned in 2 weeks time. I am putting a picture up of the scan
> 
> View attachment 1097889

Is it possible you got your dates wrong and ovulated later? My sister got put back 7 days at her scan and her baby is still growing strong xx


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Reiko_ctu said:


> Is it possible you got your dates wrong and ovulated later? My sister got put back 7 days at her scan and her baby is still growing strong xx

@Reiko_ctu thank you that is what I am thinking but why would I get a 3+ on a clearblue digital on the 22nd of April. My husband and I will find out more on the 14th of may


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sarah Pearce said:


> @Reiko_ctu thank you that is what I am thinking but why would I get a 3+ on a clearblue digital on the 22nd of April. My husband and I will find out more on the 14th of may

Good luck. Try and keep a positive attitude and I hope all turns out well xx


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Reiko_ctu said:


> Good luck. Try and keep a positive attitude and I hope all turns out well xx

Thank you


----------



## Teafor2

Good luck @Sarah Pearce! I think going by ovulation date is much more accurate than by last period. Does that seem right for when you ovulated or do you not know when you did?


----------



## Rach87

@Sarah Pearce thats so stressful. That exact thing happened to me with my dd - went in for 7 week scan and they put me back to 5 weeks. I was tracking ovulation but have since learned my body likes to have multiple peaks/surges. So basically I peaked/surged for two weeks and actually ovulated the day my period was due - which lined up with me not getting my bfp until I was 10 days late. My story probably doesnt make you feel much better but hopefully its just something like that! :friends:


----------



## erher

@Rach87 Got my sneak peek kit in the mail. I still have to wait a bit to use it. Let me know how yours goes!

With my first, the midwife checked HB with a Doppler at every appointment. I’m going through a birth center this round, so I’ll see how different it is from the hospital. They mentioned that they don’t do genetic testing, unless you’re older or have predisposition to genetic conditions. Is that strange?


----------



## Teafor2

Ugh my body decided that morning sickness starts at 3.30 am today. Has anyone else woken up in the middle of the night feeling sick? I still haven’t vomited yet, but I’m only 4 weeks and 4 days so at this rate I’m assuming I will eventually.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My scan went well, 1 baby measuring on track with heartbeat, the other sac is collapsing, I'm hoping my body will absorb it more so than have bleeding.
Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

xxmyheartxx said:


> My scan went well, 1 baby measuring on track with heartbeat, the other sac is collapsing, I'm hoping my body will absorb it more so than have bleeding.
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend x

glad you saw baby and heartbeat. Pleased for you. Sorry about the other. I hope you’re okay x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Am I close to getting my line stealer yet does anyone think? I feel like I see a hint maybe...


----------



## Tasha36089

xxmyheartxx said:


> My scan went well, 1 baby measuring on track with heartbeat, the other sac is collapsing, I'm hoping my body will absorb it more so than have bleeding.
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend x

Glad your scan went well. Sorry to hear about the other sac. Have a good weekend yourself.


----------



## Tasha36089

IsabellaJayne said:


> Am I close to getting my line stealer yet does anyone think? I feel like I see a hint maybe...
> 
> View attachment 1097897

I don’t think you’re far off. Mine seemed to take a good few days of them looking the same


----------



## Dream143r

So I got the results of my bloodwork back this morning and I'm not loving it.
My HCG was at 4039 which reads in the 4-5weeks range and at the time of draw I was 6w4d by LMP and 6w3d by what I think was O day. Soooo it's low. I dunno if I can handle another miscarriage. It's showing way more promising then with my MMC last year. In comparison my HGC with my MMC in 2020 was only 298 at 6w0d. So in a much better boat comparatively but I'm still pretty nervous that it's not where it should be.

This is the chart my lab uses:

Female (Non pregnant) < 5
Gestational Age:
===============
< 1 week 5 - 50
1 - 2 weeks 50 - 500
2 - 3 weeks 100 - 5000
3 - 4 weeks 500 - 10,000
4 - 5 weeks 1000 - 50,000
5 - 6 weeks 10,000 - 100,000
6 - 8 weeks 15,000 - 200,000
8 - 12 weeks 10,000 - 100,000

I'm trying not to panic. I have no idea what my levels were with my successful pregnancy so I'll just keep hoping for the best. Not sure if my doc will ask me to retest before my scan on Friday. We'll see.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@aymz1983 
I know hon it is a long time to wait. 
When I had my consultant appointment at 14 weeks they listened then but had a job to find it. 

8 weeks is to early I tried finding the HB at just over 8 weeks and cudnt find it and freeked myself out. 

Managed to find it at just over 9 weeks but it was so so quiet and very hard to find. 

I still use my doppler now as I've only just started feeling movements the past week and even tho I'm feeling more and more it's not consistent and still very light and I can go a whole day or so without feeling anything. 
So still use my doppler but even now I sometimes have trouble getting it, i guess because he is always moving. 
Wish I felt all movements but I don't. 

My placenta is prosteria to so was so hoping to feel movements so much earlier than this. 
19 weeks today.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Thanks I hope it is just stretching, it’s been quite consistent today though. Sunday can’t come quick enough.



Probably is round ligament hon. Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> My scan went well, 1 baby measuring on track with heartbeat, the other sac is collapsing, I'm hoping my body will absorb it more so than have bleeding.
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend x



Aww hon so glad u saw a hb but I am sorry about the other. Hope ure OK


----------



## Rach87

@erher mine came yesterday!! Im 8 weeks today but I think Im going to wait until next week to use it - just for that extra .9% accuracy. :haha:

@xxmyheartxx great news on a strong heartbeat, but sorry for the twin, I hope your body reabsorbs so you dont have worrisome bleeding. :hugs:

@IsabellaJayne I had a slight dye stealer at 4 weeks - then tested a week later at 5 weeks with a full dye stealer and hook effect at 6 weeks. Everyones different though and some mamas dont get dye stealers.

@Dream143r try not to worry - its more when you implanted than actual O day. A difference of 3 days could put you in completely different ranges. Hope the next 2 weeks goes by quick for your next scan. :hugs:

@Teafor2 try having a late night snack. I started having bad nausea from literally conception on. If I try to go to bed without a snack Im nauseous in the night. Its starting to get better though, lots of small meals throughout the day and tons of ice cold water helps.


----------



## aymz1983

Thanks everyone, it's been 10 years since my last pregnancy and I just cannot remember what happened and when!

I'm really feeling the exhaustion now. I get up and 3 hours later that's it, I'm done. Just want to sleep the rest of the day I'm in bed asleep by 9pm!


----------



## aymz1983

@xxmyheartxx Great news about Hb for one baby but sorry about the other sac, hopefully as you say you will absorb it. Have you got another scan booked?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

aymz1983 said:


> @xxmyheartxx Great news about Hb for one baby but sorry about the other sac, hopefully as you say you will absorb it. Have you got another scan booked?

I have another scan booked for next Friday x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I have a scan on Wednesday due to a blood clotting disorder I have , not expecting to see much but hoping for at least a sac, possible a yolk sac too! But I’m so so nervous for it. I can’t remember being this anxious in my other pregnancies. Is it because I’m older? I don’t know 

@Dream143r i think your levels will be just fine. Mine with my first daughter they said they were low but it just turned out I implanted late and I was 5 days behind where I though, days make a lot of difference in HCG levels at this stage


----------



## wannabeprego

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies just an update me and my husband went for an early scan today I thought I was 6 weeks and 6days pregnant going from my last period but the lady that did my scan thinks I might 5 weeks and so many days we have to go back to be rescanned in 2 weeks time. I am putting a picture up of the scan
> 
> View attachment 1097889

Beautiful scan picture!!!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Dream143r said:


> So I got the results of my bloodwork back this morning and I'm not loving it.
> My HCG was at 4039 which reads in the 4-5weeks range and at the time of draw I was 6w4d by LMP and 6w3d by what I think was O day. Soooo it's low. I dunno if I can handle another miscarriage. It's showing way more promising then with my MMC last year. In comparison my HGC with my MMC in 2020 was only 298 at 6w0d. So in a much better boat comparatively but I'm still pretty nervous that it's not where it should be.
> 
> This is the chart my lab uses:
> 
> Female (Non pregnant) < 5
> Gestational Age:
> ===============
> < 1 week 5 - 50
> 1 - 2 weeks 50 - 500
> 2 - 3 weeks 100 - 5000
> 3 - 4 weeks 500 - 10,000
> 4 - 5 weeks 1000 - 50,000
> 5 - 6 weeks 10,000 - 100,000
> 6 - 8 weeks 15,000 - 200,000
> 8 - 12 weeks 10,000 - 100,000
> 
> I'm trying not to panic. I have no idea what my levels were with my successful pregnancy so I'll just keep hoping for the best. Not sure if my doc will ask me to retest before my scan on Friday. We'll see.

Is it possible that you are a bit earlier along than you originally thought in the pregnancy? That could explain the current HCG numbers? Are your numbers rising as you repeat your blood work? Will you be repeating your BW again soon? I will keep you and baby in my thoughts and prayers that everything continues to progress and you have a healthy baby progressing on schedule! Good luck hun! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

xxmyheartxx said:


> My scan went well, 1 baby measuring on track with heartbeat, the other sac is collapsing, I'm hoping my body will absorb it more so than have bleeding.
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


I am so glad that your baby is growing and has a nice healthy heart beat! I am so sorry about the loss of your twin! Big hugs to you! XOXO With my last pregnancy for my 3 year old DD she started out with a twin and sadly the twin never progressed either, it happened early in the pregnancy similar to what happened to you! I am very sorry!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

wannabeprego said:


> Beautiful scan picture!!!! H&H 9 months to you!

@wannabeprego thank you


----------



## Skye75

@xxmyheartxx congratulations, and sorry about the twin x 

@IsabellaJayne I'm the same, my youngest is 7 this is #3 for me and I am over the top anxious this time around. I think once I have my 12 week scan I'll feel a lot better! 

@Dream143r I think as long as your numbers are doubling it's okay.. I'd still be happy with those x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Dream143r said:


> So I got the results of my bloodwork back this morning and I'm not loving it.
> My HCG was at 4039 which reads in the 4-5weeks range and at the time of draw I was 6w4d by LMP and 6w3d by what I think was O day. Soooo it's low. I dunno if I can handle another miscarriage. It's showing way more promising then with my MMC last year. In comparison my HGC with my MMC in 2020 was only 298 at 6w0d. So in a much better boat comparatively but I'm still pretty nervous that it's not where it should be.
> 
> This is the chart my lab uses:
> 
> Female (Non pregnant) < 5
> Gestational Age:
> ===============
> < 1 week 5 - 50
> 1 - 2 weeks 50 - 500
> 2 - 3 weeks 100 - 5000
> 3 - 4 weeks 500 - 10,000
> 4 - 5 weeks 1000 - 50,000
> 5 - 6 weeks 10,000 - 100,000
> 6 - 8 weeks 15,000 - 200,000
> 8 - 12 weeks 10,000 - 100,000
> 
> I'm trying not to panic. I have no idea what my levels were with my successful pregnancy so I'll just keep hoping for the best. Not sure if my doc will ask me to retest before my scan on Friday. We'll see.



I've never ever had HCG levels done b4, it's not something they do here in the UK. Even when I had a bleed at 6 and 14+5 weeks they didn't check my HCG levels.
So I'm not clued up on what numbers should be at what stage.

But going by my LMP my due date wud of been 7th October and going by Ovulation my date was 30th September as I ovulated really early on cd10.

Anyway when I went in for my dating scan I should of been 12+1 going by when I ovulated and I was measuring 12+6 and my due date was changed to 25th September, so 5 days extra from Ovulation, and a whole 12 days later than LMP.
I definitely know when I ovulated because we was trying for 11 months and I was using OPKs and temping.
I didn't temp the whole way through my cycle when we concieved, I decided to have a break from temping. But then my body threw me and on cd9 I got my peak on CB digital advanced OPK and also Femometer.
I also had peak on cd10 and Ovulation pain on evening of cd10 so I decided to temp cd 10 11 12 and 13 and sure enough had a temp rise on cd11 and then Ovulation was confirmed cd10 just like I thought.

So it didn't make any sense why I was put so far forward.
I definitely did not ovulate on cd5 I was still bleeding and opk was negative.

So it may be a case that u ovulated later than u thought and ure dates are out.
I hope that helps a little.
Sorry I can't be of great help but just wanted to share.

Hope everything will be ok with u hon.


xxmyheartxx said:


> I have another scan booked for next Friday x


Good luck at ure next scan hon.



IsabellaJayne said:


> I have a scan on Wednesday due to a blood clotting disorder I have , not expecting to see much but hoping for at least a sac, possible a yolk sac too! But I’m so so nervous for it. I can’t remember being this anxious in my other pregnancies. Is it because I’m older? I don’t know
> 
> @Dream143r i think your levels will be just fine. Mine with my first daughter they said they were low but it just turned out I implanted late and I was 5 days behind where I though, days make a lot of difference in HCG levels at this stage


Totally normal to be really nervous hon.
I was a nervous wreck when I had a scan at 6+1 and 8+1 weeks.
I booked a privet one at 10+3 and I was nervous for that too but not as bad.

My dating scan at the hospital at 12+6 weeks I was really really anxious about, and I have my anomaly 20 weeks scan a week on Wednesday and I'm very nervous about that. Excited too but anxious.

So u definitely are not alone hon.
Pregnancy is wonderful but it is such a worrying time.
I didn't relax with our son untill I got to V day 24 weeks, but even then I was still nervous.
I don't think we ever stop worrying tbh.

This pregnancy and my last pregnancy has been plagued with anxiety.
When I had the older ones when I was alot younger I swear I wasn't this anxious.




wannabeprego said:


> I am so glad that your baby is growing and has a nice healthy heart beat! I am so sorry about the loss of your twin! Big hugs to you! XOXO With my last pregnancy for my 3 year old DD she started out with a twin and sadly the twin never progressed either, it happened early in the pregnancy similar to what happened to you! I am very sorry!


I'm so sorry that happened to you hon.
I'm not 100% sure but I got pregnant back in 2006 but unfortunately started bleeding around 5 6 weeks.
I went and had a emergency scan and was told I had a chemical pregnancy.

Anyway after the bleeding had stopped, within 2 weeks I was pregnant again.

By 8 weeks I was big and looked much further along.
I showed my belly to the top pharmacist who has been the main man for years and years.

He cudnt believe I was only 8 weeks and suggested I may of been pregnant with twins and lost one of them.

At all my scans and also later on when checking fundal height I was always measuring 2 to 3 weeks ahead.
They never ever changed my due date and I was massive.
I ended up going 2 weeks over due and had a very big baby 8lb 15oz, the hospital was adamant I was not overdue but I new I was and when he was born u cud tell he was well over due.
They now admit that I was over due by 2 weeks just as I thought and that also makes me wonder was I pregnant with twins and lost one.
And at 8 weeks I was more 10 11 weeks?

It does make me wonder.
I haven't ever gone over due. Just that once.
I guess It's something I will never ever know for sure.


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 It makes me feel so much better hearing you are already starting to feel better at 8 weeks. When I’m feeling really bad I start to panic that it will just get worse and worse for weeks to come and not get any better until I’m in the second trimester (if I’m lucky) which just feels so far away. I try to eat before bed but I tend to feel really sick in the evenings as well so it’s hard. Last night I woke up at 2 am sick but had some flat coke and then was able to eat some leftover goulash and gnocchi cold (because all hot food disgusts me) and I woke up feeling better than I have in days. I’m still feeling sick but I feel like I can actually function at least. I think maybe the meat helped because I haven’t had meat in a few days either.


----------



## Tasha36089

Just had another scan. I was measuring just one day behind this time. So relieved I actually cried lol.


----------



## Skye75

Looking great @Tasha36089 :D 

Well, back to being so so ill today. It's 6pm now and I literally haven't kept a single thing down all day not even water... so much for the omeprazole making a difference that was short lived!


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> Looking great @Tasha36089 :D
> 
> Well, back to being so so ill today. It's 6pm now and I literally haven't kept a single thing down all day not even water... so much for the omeprazole making a difference that was short lived!

oh no sorry you aren’t too good. The sickness does tend to be up and down.


----------



## aymz1983

Tasha36089 said:


> Just had another scan. I was measuring just one day behind this time. So relieved I actually cried lol.
> View attachment 1097946

Lovely scan! Glad all is well


----------



## Teafor2

@Tasha36089 Yay! What a relief that must be. So happy for you! 

@Skye75 Sorry that the medication isn’t working. Hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Tasha36089

Skye75 said:


> Looking great @Tasha36089 :D
> 
> Well, back to being so so ill today. It's 6pm now and I literally haven't kept a single thing down all day not even water... so much for the omeprazole making a difference that was short lived!

Sorry you’re feeling so rubbish again. I had a few better days and then the past two have been rough again.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 of course today is awful again - and its 80 here in Michigan....where am I? Flat on the couch :brat: Moving makes it worse and heat makes it way worse. Thank God kids are at the in laws today. But overall it is better. Its not awful every day, so theres that positive. Oddly enough I feel better after fast food. And thats all Ive been craving - maybe its the meat and fat my body needs?? Ive packed on 10 lbs this past year so I thought I had enough to go around lol

@Skye75 so sorry the meds stopped working. Were you sick with your other babies? Hopefully it eases up for you soon.

@Tasha36089 beautiful peanut!!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Tasha36089 said:


> Just had another scan. I was measuring just one day behind this time. So relieved I actually cried lol.
> View attachment 1097946

Lovely scan :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Dye stealer almost complete :) I think ... :haha:


----------



## Mummyto293

Sickness has been the worst this weekend than it has been so far. Absolutely dreadful. Constantly feel like I’m going to vomit and then nothing which I think is actually worse as there’s just no relief! 
Home with kids by myself tomorrow as partner is working. Dreading making them meals and having to function like a real human!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> Looking great @Tasha36089 :D
> 
> Well, back to being so so ill today. It's 6pm now and I literally haven't kept a single thing down all day not even water... so much for the omeprazole making a difference that was short lived!

I always find a change in meds really helps for a day or two and then back to normal :(

Sorry some of you ladies are coming into the worst of the sickness. I think I’m finally
Coming out the other side at 14 weeks but it’s still pretty bad some days. Definitely won’t be stopping my meds. If you haven’t gotten any meds I suggest asking about doxylamine pyroxidine 10mg, it can be helpful for some women. It is for me this time around. And then just try and take it easy until 2nd tri when things will get better xx


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 ahh I can imagine the heat would be horrible. I have started ending all my showers with cold water because I find it helps with feeling sick. 

I’ve had a really good day sickness-wise. I’m thinking it’s from sleeping so much more last night and maybe eating some meat. I was a bit sick this morning, but better than before. After dinner I felt a bit sick but after showering I’ve been feeling totally fine. I’m happy to have some relief but at the same time it makes me paranoid that something is wrong. I know it’s normal to fluctuate with symptoms and I obviously hate being sick, but at least it let me know everything was going well.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 haha we’re such gluttons for punishment! Pray the sickness away.....then when it is - pray for it back :tease:

actually managed a quick round of workout, then the nausea kicked up. Ugh. I was so hoping to keep fit this pregnancy but so far the nausea has kept me from doing anything remotely active aside from the occasional walks when Im not overly exhausted and Im already 8 weeks. Really dont want to get too far into pregnancy before I can manage a squat lol


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi everyone, thought I’d come over from the April testing post. I got my positive at 10DPO (3w2d based on my LMP) last Sunday and 4w2d today - EDD 7th Jan 2022 but will more than likely have an ECS earlier due to having an EmCS with my son. 
So far I’m not really getting any symptoms and I know it shouldn’t worry me but it does due to my last pregnancy ending in MC xx


----------



## Rach87

Welcome @CakeCottage - Congrats!


----------



## kmpreston

Hi!

I am super tentatively joining this, trying to keep positive

I got my BFP on Thursday at 9dpo and so far things are looking good. I’m currently 3 weeks 5 days so feel a bit mental joining.

this will be our second baby and is my third pregnancy in the last 7 months, having had a MC in October and a chemical in March. But this time round the tests are progressing so beautifully and I’m using progesterone pessaries that I feel I just have to keep the hope going and not miss out on things because I’m waiting for a scan.

By LMP I’m due on 1st January but I know I ovulated on CD24 which puts my EDD as 11th January. I’d imagine that if I’m lucky enough to get to my 7 week scan that EDD will shift forwards a couple of days to like 8th or 9th. We will see


----------



## Rach87

@kmpreston welcome and congrats!! Sorry about your losses, I had 2 early mc’s before this bub and a few other mommas in this group had them too. We understand the anxiety that comes with it. Hope this one is your rainbow :)


----------



## Skye75

Thanks everyone x 

@Rach87 Yep, I was just as sick with my two.. So I knew what I was in for haha! 

Welcome @CakeCottage and @kmpreston!! A happy and healthy 9 months to you both. I have added you both to the front page list. :dust:


----------



## Teafor2

kmpreston said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am super tentatively joining this, trying to keep positive
> 
> I got my BFP on Thursday at 9dpo and so far things are looking good. I’m currently 3 weeks 5 days so feel a bit mental joining.
> 
> this will be our second baby and is my third pregnancy in the last 7 months, having had a MC in October and a chemical in March. But this time round the tests are progressing so beautifully and I’m using progesterone pessaries that I feel I just have to keep the hope going and not miss out on things because I’m waiting for a scan.
> 
> By LMP I’m due on 1st January but I know I ovulated on CD24 which puts my EDD as 11th January. I’d imagine that if I’m lucky enough to get to my 7 week scan that EDD will shift forwards a couple of days to like 8th or 9th. We will see

I’m in a similar situation! This is my third pregnancy since December, but this time my progression looked much better and I’m also using the progesterone pessaries. Welcome!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lovely scan @Tasha36089 


Congratulations to all the newbies and sorry to those feeling so crappy


----------



## Teafor2

Ah so I am totally panicking because I haven’t felt sick since yesterday evening and it’s now noon here. I know it’s normal for symptoms to come and go, but after two chemicals it just makes me nervous. I thought about taking a test again tomorrow but I think debating line darkness may just make me more stressed. I never thought I’d wish for nausea. :|


----------



## Skye75

I'm feeling the same way @Teafor2! Had one of the worst days I've had yesterday, and today I'm functional, haven't vomited and have that crappy uti feeling down there and a tight stomach that is *almost* crampy. Makes me over the top anxious!! I feel like my previous losses have robbed me of all joy and just made me a nervous wreck!!


----------



## Mummyto293

Is anyone starving but the thought of eating anything is making them feel sick?


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 Yes I’m have the same almost crampy feeling. I am definitely a bit constipated though, so at least that’s something.

@Mummyto293 The past couple of days I was like that. I was either hungry or nauseas, never anything in between. But when I was hungry I knew I would feel nauseas as soon as I ate and everything sounded disgusting so I could barely eat even when I felt hungry. Today I’ve been able to eat pretty much no problem.


----------



## Tasha36089

CakeCottage said:


> Hi everyone, thought I’d come over from the April testing post. I got my positive at 10DPO (3w2d based on my LMP) last Sunday and 4w2d today - EDD 7th Jan 2022 but will more than likely have an ECS earlier due to having an EmCS with my son.
> So far I’m not really getting any symptoms and I know it shouldn’t worry me but it does due to my last pregnancy ending in MC xx




kmpreston said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am super tentatively joining this, trying to keep positive
> 
> I got my BFP on Thursday at 9dpo and so far things are looking good. I’m currently 3 weeks 5 days so feel a bit mental joining.
> 
> this will be our second baby and is my third pregnancy in the last 7 months, having had a MC in October and a chemical in March. But this time round the tests are progressing so beautifully and I’m using progesterone pessaries that I feel I just have to keep the hope going and not miss out on things because I’m waiting for a scan.
> 
> By LMP I’m due on 1st January but I know I ovulated on CD24 which puts my EDD as 11th January. I’d imagine that if I’m lucky enough to get to my 7 week scan that EDD will shift forwards a couple of days to like 8th or 9th. We will see

Congratulations ladies and welcome 



Mummyto293 said:


> Is anyone starving but the thought of eating anything is making them feel sick?

This is me all the time. Sometimes something small and plain helps. Rich tea biscuits are my go to atm. 

@Teafor2 I’m exactly the same the days that my sickness isn’t as bad. Early pregnancy is so worrying.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Skye75 said:


> Thanks everyone x
> 
> @Rach87 Yep, I was just as sick with my two.. So I knew what I was in for haha!
> 
> Welcome @CakeCottage and @kmpreston!! A happy and healthy 9 months to you both. I have added you both to the front page list. :dust:

Will you add me please :) 1st Jan :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I barely feel any symptoms today and it freaks me out. I am still tired but other than that, not a lot going on. I’m worried for my scan on weds


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations @CakeCottage and @kmpreston x


----------



## Dream143r

Anyone else's boobs going explode? .... No, just me? LOL okay.


----------



## Skye75

Skye75 said:


> Hi all!! had a search and couldn't find a thread for this so hear it is! My apologies if there already is one.
> A thread for those that are due December 2021 / January 2022
> Post your due date and I'll add it to the first post due dates list :)
> Can't wait to virtually meet you all!
> 
> Wishing everyone a very happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> :bfp: ~~~~~December due dates ~~~~~~ :bfp:
> 
> 
> @Skye75 21/03/21 EDD 1st December 2021
> 
> @Tasha36089 EDD 8th December 2021
> 
> @Desito87 EDD:10th December 2021
> 
> @Rach87 28/03/21 EDD: 11th December 2021
> 
> @aymz1983 EDD 13th December 2021
> 
> @Mummyto293 EDD 15th December 2021
> 
> @Jessylou4 EDD 16th December 2021
> 
> @Sarah Pearce EDD 18th December 2021
> 
> @xJessie91x EDD 19th December 2021
> 
> @erher EDD 19th December 2021
> 
> @Dream143r EDD 20th December 2021
> 
> @xxmyheartxx EDD 21st December 2021
> 
> @wannabeprego EDD 26th December 2021
> 
> @MummyToAmberx EDD 31st December 2021
> 
> 
> :bfp:~~~~~ January Due Dates~~~~~:bfp:
> 
> 
> @IsabellaJayne EDD 1st January 2022
> 
> @Teafor2 EDD 4th January 2022
> 
> @CakeCottage EDD 7th January 2022
> 
> @kmpreston EDD 11th January 2022


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
I had zero symptoms untill I hit 6 weeks and that's when the sore boobs and neasea started. 
However some days I felt awful and other days I felt completely normal. 

With both this one and DS my symptoms wud come and go and come and go. 

I was just like you and so worried. 

I'm with @Skye75 if u have had losses and I've had 7 possible 8 in total. It totally steals all the joy of pregnancy. 

I've been a nervous wreck since finding out. 
I'm not as bad now but I still get worried like if I don't feel him move. 

I still get symptoms now but there not as bad.
My symptoms really cranked up around 9 ish weeks but even then it wasn't daily.


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney Thanks for that. It’s true with my last chemical I started bleeding on the day I felt the sickest, so it didn’t correlate with my nausea at all. I’m trying to calm down and just enjoy the fact that I could eat a burger today :)


----------



## aymz1983

Dream143r said:


> Anyone else's boobs going explode? .... No, just me? LOL okay.

Mine!

Congrats @CakeCottage and @kmpreston :D


----------



## Rach87

@Dream143r mine never get that painful - but they do get massive. I start at a small B and go to a solid DD. Its nice :haha:

ugh the exhaustion is something killer today. Cant get off the couch - you know because my nausea is minimal today and I could actually accomplish a task - so lets just throw in the inability to keep my eyes open today for funsies. :growlmad: At least dh is home today. Hes so sweet too - always picks up my slack without complaint and tries to comfort me that it’ll get better soon. :awww:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 i’m absolutely exhausted today too. Had a shower and it wiped me out. Napping with my youngest now! Still waiting on that 2nd tri energy wherever it is!


----------



## erher

Hi everyone! Saw midwife today. Baby is measuring ahead, EDD is now 12/17. Heard HB and everything is looking well.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Got my 2-3 tonight :dance:


----------



## kmpreston

IsabellaJayne said:


> Got my 2-3 tonight :dance:
> 
> View attachment 1097989

Congrats!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

erher said:


> Hi everyone! Saw midwife today. Baby is measuring ahead, EDD is now 12/17. Heard HB and everything is looking well.

Love it when you’re measuring a bit ahead and you get to skip a few days of pregnancy XD


----------



## Skye75

@erher that's great, how good is it when you get to skip a few days! 

@Suggerhoney it's only 7am here, and I'm not feeling to crap yet so that is only going to add to my anxiety. I'm trying super hard to just think positve and think I am the 97% (I check a miscarriage probability chart on the daily just about and my current stats for 9w6d is 97.5% probability of not miscarrying) obsessed much? Yes! 
I don't see my ob until next week and I will ask if she can have a quick look with ultrasound to calm my anxiety before my 12 week scan in two weeks.. I think that's why I am so nervous now because I'm terrified I'm going to go in for my scan and there won't be a heartbeat or something horrible like that. Argh.


----------



## kmpreston

4 weeks today, absolutely delighted to get this


----------



## Teafor2

The sickness is back :sick: And I was so worried yesterday haha


----------



## IsabellaJayne

kmpreston said:


> 4 weeks today, absolutely delighted to get this
> 
> View attachment 1097990

that’s some good rising HCG! Congrats :dance:


----------



## Skye75

So, I'm only 10 weeks tomorrow and I 100% believe I felt a little movement today! Maybe I'm crazy but it definitely wasn't gas :-k this is #3 I know some mamas feel movements pretty early but I was sceptical until now


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> So, I'm only 10 weeks tomorrow and I 100% believe I felt a little movement today! Maybe I'm crazy but it definitely wasn't gas :-k this is #3 I know some mamas feel movements pretty early but I was sceptical until now

i felt flutters at 10 weeks with number 2 so it’s possible.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I feel so poorly, I've just being prescribed my 3rd lot of anti sickness and if these dont work I will be admitted for fluids, I've just called in sick at work for tonight as advised by my gp, which I feel totally lame doing, but I've not felt this bad in any of my pregnancies. I hope these tablets help.


----------



## Teafor2

@xxmyheartxx I’m so sorry to hear you’re so sick. I hope the medication helps. Don’t feel lame calling off work. I had a friend who missed a full month due to sickness when she was pregnant. Take care of yourself! Also she is 20 weeks and feeling much better now. Almost sickness free.


----------



## Skye75

@xxmyheartxx sorry to hear you're feeling so crap, totally get you there! What meds are you on?? 

@daniyaaq good to know I'm not thoroughly imagining things!! Ha ha


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm now on prochlorperazine and I've already being sick, I've got no energy and all I want to do is sleep x


----------



## Mummyto293

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm now on prochlorperazine and I've already being sick, I've got no energy and all I want to do is sleep x

Please go in if you feel awful! You’ll feel like a new woman after anti sickness IV and fluids xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

xxmyheartxx said:


> I feel so poorly, I've just being prescribed my 3rd lot of anti sickness and if these dont work I will be admitted for fluids, I've just called in sick at work for tonight as advised by my gp, which I feel totally lame doing, but I've not felt this bad in any of my pregnancies. I hope these tablets help.

I’ve been off work for 7 weeks hun. If you can’t work you can’t work, and they need to accommodate you xx


----------



## kmpreston

To help maintain this pregnancy I’m on all sorts of stuff under the direction of gynae: the usual folic acid (I should be on a higher dose but haven’t got the prescription yet), pregnancy multivitamin, extra vitamin D, 75mg aspirin, 2 progesterone pessaries per day. I also take sertraline to try and manage my anxiety/depression since my miscarriage in October. Pretty sure if I was shaken I’d rattle.

also pretty sure that all of the above is contributing to the fact I’m totally wiped out already


----------



## daniyaaq

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm now on prochlorperazine and I've already being sick, I've got no energy and all I want to do is sleep x

This is my third pregnancy with HG my strategy is always get in for fluids before you are totally wiped out. The meds take a while to start being effective and even then sickness is up and down, some days it will hit you regardless.


----------



## wannabeprego

xxmyheartxx said:


> I feel so poorly, I've just being prescribed my 3rd lot of anti sickness and if these dont work I will be admitted for fluids, I've just called in sick at work for tonight as advised by my gp, which I feel totally lame doing, but I've not felt this bad in any of my pregnancies. I hope these tablets help.

I am so sorry to hear that you are feeling so sick! Fingers crossed that the new medication can help and you get some relief soon! Big hugs to you! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

Teafor2 said:


> The sickness is back :sick: And I was so worried yesterday haha

I hope that you feel better soon! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:
 

> So, I'm only 10 weeks tomorrow and I 100% believe I felt a little movement today! Maybe I'm crazy but it definitely wasn't gas :-k this is #3 I know some mamas feel movements pretty early but I was sceptical until now

It's possible that you are! It starts out feeling like little flutters at first!


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> Got my 2-3 tonight :dance:
> 
> View attachment 1097989

YEAH!!! Great news!!! WOOT! WOOT!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

erher said:


> Hi everyone! Saw midwife today. Baby is measuring ahead, EDD is now 12/17. Heard HB and everything is looking well.

Great news! I am so happy to hear this!!


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> Will you add me please :) 1st Jan :)

Congrats and welcome to the group!


----------



## wannabeprego

Dream143r said:


> Anyone else's boobs going explode? .... No, just me? LOL okay.

I am having sore boobs on and off with this pregnancy, but it's not that bad, it is the worst first thing in the morning, but fades as the day goes, but in my past ones I had really super sore boobs and it was pretty intense! I actually found that wearing a bra and having some support helped even though normally when I am relaxing and lounging around I don't want to wear them!


----------



## Skye75

10 weeks today!! 2 more weeks until my 12 week scan (having it at exactly 12 weeks) so nervous for it! bet the next two weeks are going to absolutely draaaaaaaag!


----------



## wannabeprego

CakeCottage said:


> Hi everyone, thought I’d come over from the April testing post. I got my positive at 10DPO (3w2d based on my LMP) last Sunday and 4w2d today - EDD 7th Jan 2022 but will more than likely have an ECS earlier due to having an EmCS with my son.
> So far I’m not really getting any symptoms and I know it shouldn’t worry me but it does due to my last pregnancy ending in MC xx

Congrats and welcome to the group!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> 10 weeks today!! 2 more weeks until my 12 week scan (having it at exactly 12 weeks) so nervous for it! bet the next two weeks are going to absolutely draaaaaaaag!

happy 10 weeks! good luck with your next scan!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu ugh showers are the worst - they zap sooo much energy. I need to cut my hair - that would help lessen the burden. Its past mid back right now - i could probably take a good 6-8” off. So happy you're able to get back a little bit of normalcy now though! Has to feel great :)

@erher yay thats so awesome! Ive only ever been out back but being put ahead would feel soo good!

@Skye75 i felt my first at 13 weeks and second at 11 weeks. I swear i felt something with this one but surely 8 weeks is far to early. I was sprawling across my bed on my tummy and felt like a feather swipe on the inside right where baby would be. It happened twice while I was laying like that and not the usual uterine flutter or twitch that I know isnt baby. It stopped me dead in my tracks. Who knows? 

@xxmyheartxx hope the new meds help! 

Today I was actually able to wipe down my porch furniture and sweep it off! Something productive YAYYY! Spent a lot of time outside with the littles which was nice. It was so pleasant out today. Hubbys home tomorrow so hopefully I can get my butt off the couch and be productive while he can actually see it lol (hes a firefighter so works 24 hr shifts)


----------



## Rach87

I forgot who was worried about their hcg but I saw this in my pregnancy book - what to expect when youre expecting.


----------



## Teafor2

wannabeprego said:


> I hope that you feel better soon! XOXO

Thanks! I’ve found that if I’m in bed by 8:30-9:00 pm I’m usually pretty good the next day, so I’m just trying to get to bed super early. We’ll see how long that works though as I’m only 5 weeks and 1 day right now and I know morning sickness doesn’t usually kick in until 6/7 weeks.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

So I said when I have my scan I will stop testing
my Scan is in 2 hours! 
i kinda feel sad that these might be my last ever positive tests. Is that weird? :haha: 

nervous for my scan, not expecting to see anything. Hoping to see a sac. Though with DD2 I thought I was 6 weeks, got there and it was just a thickened lining. I cried for 2 weeks until my re-scan convinced something was wrong. Went back 2 weeks later. She was measuring 7+5 with a hb! So I know not to panic if I were to see just a thick lining again (though I definitely will still panic a little) :haha:

hope all you ladies are okay


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Teafor2 said:


> Thanks! I’ve found that if I’m in bed by 8:30-9:00 pm I’m usually pretty good the next day, so I’m just trying to get to bed super early. We’ll see how long that works though as I’m only 5 weeks and 1 day right now and I know morning sickness doesn’t usually kick in until 6/7 weeks.

I hope you’re feeling better. I weirdly suffered HG from 15 weeks onwards with DD1. So I feel your pain!


----------



## Skye75

How'd the scan go @IsabellaJayne?


----------



## Tasha36089

Sorry to hear some of you are feeling so sick. In the same boat here and so exhausted. I’ve taken the children to school this morning and now I’m sat in bed watching one born every minute. Planning to have a bit of a lazy day today until it’s time to get the kids again. 
@Skye75 i swear I’ve felt flutters for two days now but just dismissed it as I thought it was way too early. The earliest I’ve ever felt anything before was 11 weeks. 
@IsabellaJayne hope your scan went well


----------



## Teafor2

IsabellaJayne said:


> I hope you’re feeling better. I weirdly suffered HG from 15 weeks onwards with DD1. So I feel your pain!

HG is literally my worst nightmare. After a bit of nausea this morning I’m feeling mostly better, just not much of an appetite and a bit gaggy. A coworker saw me eating my ‘lunch’ at 10:30 and asked if I was on a diet because it’s just plain brown rice and single veggie patty. Still struggling to finish it, but definitely not feeling too bad. I think being back in the classroom actually helps distract my mind.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Couldn’t see anything on the scan. They think it’s too early but they need to rule out ectopic. Had beta HCG drawn, will get the results later today. Then back on Friday to see if they’re doubling. If they are doubling, they will prescribe me my clexane and re-scan in 2 weeks x


----------



## Teafor2

IsabellaJayne said:


> Couldn’t see anything on the scan. They think it’s too early but they need to rule out ectopic. Had beta HCG drawn, will get the results later today. Then back on Friday to see if they’re doubling. If they are doubling, they will prescribe me my clexane and re-scan in 2 weeks x

Sorry you couldn’t see anything on the scan yet. Hoping in 2 weeks you’ll see your baby! What is the clexane for if you don’t mine me asking? Sorry! I’ve just never heard of it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry they cudnt see anything at this scan hon. 
Probably just too early. 
Hope the time goes by quickly for ure next scan and u see a HB at that. 
Definitely easy to get dates wrong. 
Later ovulation or implantation etc. 


It's disappointing u didn't see anything today but really rooting for you at ure next one. 

Good luck. 



@xxmyheartxx 
So sorry ure so unwell hon how horrible. Definitely have time off if u need too hon and don't feel bad about it. 
Thinking of you. 


@Skye75 
Happy 10 weeks hon. 
Not gonna lie the whole first trimester draaaags and then at 16 weeks it all starts dragging again.

My scan is on Wed excited but anxious.


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> Couldn’t see anything on the scan. They think it’s too early but they need to rule out ectopic. Had beta HCG drawn, will! get the results later today. Then back on Friday to see if they’re doubling. If they are doubling, they will prescribe me my clexane and re-scan in 2 weeks x

Sorry about not being able to see anything on the scan! Big hugs to you! XOXO I hope that on the next one you get to see a healthy baby! 

Did they do a vaginal ultrasound? I'm assuming so. You wouldn't be able to see anything with the one that goes on your belly just yet. It is too early.


----------



## Tasha36089

@IsabellaJayne try not to worry, it’s probably just too early. Hopefully at the next one you get to see a little hb


----------



## Tasha36089

I just heart baby’s heartbeat on the Doppler for the first time. Has anyone else tried yet?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> I just heart baby’s heartbeat on the Doppler for the first time. Has anyone else tried yet?



Yay it's so lovely isn't it hon.
I was about 9 weeks when I found mine. It took a while and was very quiet but u cud just hear it. 

Midwife don't check now untill 20+ weeks but I heard mine at my consultant appointment at 14 weeks and again today. 
I still use my doppler but prob won't be using it as much now because I can feel movements at laaaast.


----------



## aymz1983

Sorry to hear everyone is feeling so sick :/ I don't know how I would cope, I have emetophobia so even the thought of it terrifies me! I feel...not I'll but not great either when I eat, I feel very full for a long time. Although yesterday I grazed rather than had set breakfast lunch and tea and I did feel better throughout the day.
The exhaustion is just knocking me for six though. I just want to sit and cry because I have no energy, no desire to do anything. Sat in front of my laptop for work and thinking it would be fine if they fired me for not working, I could sleep in the day then :D obviously I don't want to get fired lol. I'm in bed by 9,9:30 and don't get up until about 7 (apart from getting up in the night to pee) and I get about 3 hours in the day before I feel tired again. Urg. 
Have not got a Doppler @Tasha36089 but I'd like to get one, although I don't think I'd hear it now knowing my luck

Sorry they didn't see anything at the scan @IsabellaJayne - it is early and I've read so many threads of people not seeing anything then two weeks later boom, there's baby, minding their own!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Yes it was transvaginal. My HCG came back at 1817
They think I’m early. I came off the pill, 14th March, had some spotting around 27th March, and got BFP 24th April. this was my first cycle TTC. I haven’t had a period for 3 years so I don’t really have a proper date for ovulation. I’m basing my cycle on my last one 3 years ago :haha: so I could be 4 weeks + I guess. 

Im happy with my numbers, hopefully they will double when I go back on Friday for beta HCG again. Also they will re-scan 19th May.

@Teafor2 clexane is a blood thinning injection. I have antiphospholipid syndrome which is a blood condition that means you can develop blood clots in the placenta etc. It causes me to have pre-term birth usually. I need those to sustain the pregnancy


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> Yes it was transvaginal. My HCG came back at 1817
> They think I’m early. I came off the pill, 14th March, had some spotting around 27th March, and got BFP 24th April. this was my first cycle TTC. I haven’t had a period for 3 years so I don’t really have a proper date for ovulation. I’m basing my cycle on my last one 3 years ago :haha: so I could be 4 weeks + I guess.
> 
> Im happy with my numbers, hopefully they will double when I go back on Friday for beta HCG again. Also they will re-scan 19th May.
> 
> @Teafor2 clexane is a blood thinning injection. I have antiphospholipid syndrome which is a blood condition that means you can develop blood clots in the placenta etc. It causes me to have pre-term birth usually. I need those to sustain the pregnancy

Great HCG numbers! That is a wonderful sign that everything is progressing like it should!! It probably is earlier then you originally suspected than! Fingers crossed for your next appointment!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

IsabellaJayne said:


> Yes it was transvaginal. My HCG came back at 1817
> They think I’m early. I came off the pill, 14th March, had some spotting around 27th March, and got BFP 24th April. this was my first cycle TTC. I haven’t had a period for 3 years so I don’t really have a proper date for ovulation. I’m basing my cycle on my last one 3 years ago :haha: so I could be 4 weeks + I guess.
> 
> Im happy with my numbers, hopefully they will double when I go back on Friday for beta HCG again. Also they will re-scan 19th May.
> 
> @Teafor2 clexane is a blood thinning injection. I have antiphospholipid syndrome which is a blood condition that means you can develop blood clots in the placenta etc. It causes me to have pre-term birth usually. I need those to sustain the pregnancy

yeah if you got a BFP April 24 you could still be not quite 5 weeks and there wouldn’t be anything visible on a scan. You weren’t tracking O at all hey?


----------



## Teafor2

IsabellaJayne said:


> Yes it was transvaginal. My HCG came back at 1817
> They think I’m early. I came off the pill, 14th March, had some spotting around 27th March, and got BFP 24th April. this was my first cycle TTC. I haven’t had a period for 3 years so I don’t really have a proper date for ovulation. I’m basing my cycle on my last one 3 years ago :haha: so I could be 4 weeks + I guess.
> 
> Im happy with my numbers, hopefully they will double when I go back on Friday for beta HCG again. Also they will re-scan 19th May.
> 
> @Teafor2 clexane is a blood thinning injection. I have antiphospholipid syndrome which is a blood condition that means you can develop blood clots in the placenta etc. It causes me to have pre-term birth usually. I need those to sustain the pregnancy

Ah okay. That sounds scary but it’s good that you can get medication for it! Your hcg numbers sound good. Hopefully they will be doubling on Friday and then all will be good!


----------



## NDH

Found out today my SIL and brother are having a baby (their first) at the end of Octobee. I'm so excited for them :cloud9:

How long does everyone feel is appropriate to wait to announce our news so we dont come across as stealing their thunder? First pregnancies are a lot more exciting than 6th (well 11th) and I dont want to rob a 1st time pregnant mom from any enjoyment of her pregnancy.


----------



## NDH

Isabella I'm sorry you're going through the stress of nor having seen a baby on your scan. Since the same thing happened last time, do you happen to know if you have a retroverted uterus? It can be a lot harder to see an sub 8 week baby on ultrasound with a retroverted uterus


----------



## Teafor2

Does anybody else have burning nipples? I usually get this after ovulation, but this month I didn’t. They are definitely on fire now though!


----------



## aymz1983

Just had my 12 week scan date through, 27 May. 3 weeks today! So excited and it's going to drag lol


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> Just had my 12 week scan date through, 27 May. 3 weeks today! So excited and it's going to drag lol

Mines not until 2nd June, I’ll be 13 weeks. It’s already dragging lol


----------



## aymz1983

Teafor2 said:


> Does anybody else have burning nipples? I usually get this after ovulation, but this month I didn’t. They are definitely on fire now though!

Not burning per se, but they are pretty tender and sensitve. I made the mistake of brushing my hair too much and as the brush went down through hair it went over nipples. I've never yelped so much before haha


----------



## aymz1983

Tasha36089 said:


> Mines not until 2nd June, I’ll be 13 weeks. It’s already dragging lol

ohhh that does seem ages away when you say its in June, but hopefully it will go fast as quick as it can do anyway :)


----------



## Dream143r

NDH said:


> Isabella I'm sorry you're going through the stress of nor having seen a baby on your scan. Since the same thing happened last time, do you happen to know if you have a retroverted uterus? It can be a lot harder to see an sub 8 week baby on ultrasound with a retroverted uterus

Awwe that's exciting - maybe give them a month or so. Maybe you could announce Father's day...


----------



## Dream143r

Here my blurry bean blob. Measuring 7w0d and I got to see the heartbeat as well. :coolio: 

Big sigh of relief as we had a much different story thuis time last year.


----------



## Tasha36089

Dream143r said:


> Here my blurry bean blob. Measuring 7w0d and I got to see the heartbeat as well. :coolio:
> 
> Big sigh of relief as we had a much different story thuis time last year.
> 
> View attachment 1098069

Lovely scan pic. It’s such a relief isn’t it


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Dream143r 
Lovely little bean hon congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tasha36089 

My next consultant appointment is on 2nd June. It does drag waiting for the dating scan and it supper drags for the 20 weeks scan to. 
I feel like I've been waiting ages. I just want it here and out the way its such a scary scan. 
5 days to go and counting.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Dream143r said:


> Here my blurry bean blob. Measuring 7w0d and I got to see the heartbeat as well. :coolio:
> 
> Big sigh of relief as we had a much different story thuis time last year.
> 
> View attachment 1098069

Congrats that’s so wonderful! What a cutie!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> @Tasha36089
> 
> My next consultant appointment is on 2nd June. It does drag waiting for the dating scan and it supper drags for the 20 weeks scan to.
> I feel like I've been waiting ages. I just want it here and out the way its such a scary scan.
> 5 days to go and counting.

Aww is it. Yeah I can’t wait now. I have a consultant appointment straight after my scan


----------



## Teafor2

So dh and I dtd today for the first time since I found out I was pregnant and I am having a serious issue with dryness. I’ve read that it can be very normal to experience dryness in early pregnancy. Does anyone know if there are rules about types of lube to buy when pregnant? We don’t have any in the house since it’s usually not an issue!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Aww is it. Yeah I can’t wait now. I have a consultant appointment straight after my scan


I will definitely be thinking of u that day hon. I should have a growth scan around then too.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> So dh and I dtd today for the first time since I found out I was pregnant and I am having a serious issue with dryness. I’ve read that it can be very normal to experience dryness in early pregnancy. Does anyone know if there are rules about types of lube to buy when pregnant? We don’t have any in the house since it’s usually not an issue!

I don’t think there are any rules? They use KY for exams while pregnant so you know that’s safe... pretty goopy though! I have the opposite... since I found out I’ve had copious amounts of creamy cm I could literally have sex at any moment and it’d be fine lol... that’s annoying as well cause, well, undies lol.


----------



## NDH

Same experience as Reiko this time around. Usually lube is a must for me (and we always just use coconut oil) as breastfeeding makes me rather dry, but it has not been an issue at all since getting pregnant


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my US and BW this morning! My BW results won’t be back until this afternoon, but I got the see the US as it occurred! The baby is measuring 6 weeks and 2 days and I saw the heart beat for the first time beating at 126 beats per minute! I’m super excited and relieved that everything is okay! I was super nervous before my appointment today! 

I have included a picture of my US. I will update my BW results later today!


----------



## Tasha36089

wannabeprego said:


> View attachment 1098098
> View attachment 1098099
> I had my US and BW this morning! My BW results won’t be back until this afternoon, but I got the see the US as it occurred! The baby is measuring 6 weeks and 2 days and I saw the heart beat for the first time beating at 126 beats per minute! I’m super excited and relieved that everything is okay! I was super nervous before my appointment today!
> 
> I have included a picture of my US. I will update my BW results later today!

lovely scan pic. Glad you’re feeling relieved, it’s so good knowing everything is ok


----------



## Teafor2

@wannabeprego Aww great scan!

@Reiko_ctu and @NDH Thanks! I will ask at the pharmacy for a brand that is safe and see what they say. I’m wondering if the progesterone supplements have something to do with it as well.


----------



## Mummyto293

Is anyone else suffering with the joys of constipation? Eurghhh


----------



## Tasha36089

Urrrgh I haven’t felt as sick today and bam decided to have a movie night with the kids and the smell of sweets and popcorn has had me keep running out. I think we are announcing to them tomorrow because they are going to guess soon with the sickness. Has anyone else told their little ones yet? Ours are all between 10 and 14 so trying to think of a cool way to tell them like a game or riddle or something. Any ideas welcome


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> Is anyone else suffering with the joys of constipation? Eurghhh

Yes! It’s only been the past few days. Going to try some lactulose when I can get some although I don’t remember it doing much before


----------



## IsabellaJayne

HCG has risen to 3686 from 1817 in 48 hours! Sounds promising that I was just early rather than ectopic. YAY!!


----------



## Tasha36089

IsabellaJayne said:


> HCG has risen to 3686 from 1817 in 48 hours! Sounds promising that I was just early rather than ectopic. YAY!!

Fantastic news!


----------



## Rach87

Beautiful scan @wannabeprego 

@IsabellaJayne great doubling!

sorry if I missed someone - its been a busy couple days and Im wiped. However havent had much ms the last 3 days which is amazing. But also concerning - we can never win!


----------



## Rach87

@Dream143r beautiful bub! 

@Mummyto293 maybe once a week I get stopped up for a day but thats it. Thankfully Im able to handle drinking coffee again without feeling nauseous so I think that helps get things going - I try to drink a ton of water too. 

@Teafor2 Im in @Reiko_ctu and @NDH boat. I usually aaaaalways need a little help but not anymore lol. Which is too bad because I have zero sex drive - of course. ](*,) Preseed/concieve plus is obviously pregnancy friendly but I know its kind of expensive, maybe those? Or call up your OB and ask what they recommend


----------



## Teafor2

What about cramping after sex? I noticed afterwards I had a bit of cramping but it passed after a few minutes. I was on the lookout for spotting afterwards but I didn’t see any.


----------



## Mummyto293

I don’t know if anyone else has experienced this but I’m really concerned about loss of symptoms over the last 2/3 days. I was feeling so sick especially when hungry. Now I feel ok! My boobs were so sore now they’re fine. I’m about 8 + 3 now. I had a scan 2 weeks ago which showed a baby with a heartbeat and have a private scan when I’ll be 9 weeks. Just worried that I’ve had a missed miscarriage. Hoping I’m stressing over absolutely nothing. 
I can’t remember when I started to feel better with my other 2 but I think it was around the 9 week mark and then I occasionally had the odd bad day!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Teafor2 said:


> What about cramping after sex? I noticed afterwards I had a bit of cramping but it passed after a few minutes. I was on the lookout for spotting afterwards but I didn’t see any.

Yes I have this. I had one spot of blood too. Perfectly normal, though doesn’t make you worry less :haha:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Dream143r said:


> Here my blurry bean blob. Measuring 7w0d and I got to see the heartbeat as well. :coolio:
> 
> Big sigh of relief as we had a much different story thuis time last year.
> 
> View attachment 1098069

 Cute baby scan! Yay!!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

wannabeprego said:


> View attachment 1098098
> View attachment 1098099
> I had my US and BW this morning! My BW results won’t be back until this afternoon, but I got the see the US as it occurred! The baby is measuring 6 weeks and 2 days and I saw the heart beat for the first time beating at 126 beats per minute! I’m super excited and relieved that everything is okay! I was super nervous before my appointment today!
> 
> I have included a picture of my US. I will update my BW results later today!

amazing scan! Yay!


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> amazing scan! Yay!

thank you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> Beautiful scan @wannabeprego
> 
> @IsabellaJayne great doubling!
> 
> sorry if I missed someone - its been a busy couple days and Im wiped. However havent had much ms the last 3 days which is amazing. But also concerning - we can never win!


Thank you!


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> HCG has risen to 3686 from 1817 in 48 hours! Sounds promising that I was just early rather than ectopic. YAY!!

great news!!! I’m so happy to hear this!


----------



## wannabeprego

Mummyto293 said:


> I don’t know if anyone else has experienced this but I’m really concerned about loss of symptoms over the last 2/3 days. I was feeling so sick especially when hungry. Now I feel ok! My boobs were so sore now they’re fine. I’m about 8 + 3 now. I had a scan 2 weeks ago which showed a baby with a heartbeat and have a private scan when I’ll be 9 weeks. Just worried that I’ve had a missed miscarriage. Hoping I’m stressing over absolutely nothing.
> I can’t remember when I started to feel better with my other 2 but I think it was around the 9 week mark and then I occasionally had the odd bad day!

Yes, my symptoms come and go also! Yes, I do believe that it is completely normal also! I’m sure that some of the other girls can chime in also with similar experiences! 

I had a sudden boost of energy for a few days in a row which made me nervous since my main symptom has been being tired! However I just had my US yesterday and baby looked great! My boobs are only sore when I first wake up in the morning and than they are gone once the day progresses! My AF type cramping comes and goes all of the time! Try not to worry! Our bodies are doing some hard work right now and changing quite often from day to day! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

Dream143r said:


> Here my blurry bean blob. Measuring 7w0d and I got to see the heartbeat as well. :coolio:
> 
> Big sigh of relief as we had a much different story thuis time last year.
> 
> View attachment 1098069

beautiful scan picture! Yeah!!! I’m so happy for you!!!


----------



## Skye75

@Mummyto293, I think my boobs stopped being as tender as they were around 8 weeks. 
I tend to have a few good days now, and then a bad day. Scares the crap out of me and just makes me paranoid about missed miscarriages. I had a scan at 8 and 9 weeks and baby was fine, so I'm just hoping everything is good in there. Hoping ob will have a quick look at my appointment, will be 11 weeks. 

Has anyone started to see stretch marks? Thought it was a bit early but my poor bb's have their very first stretch marks. Wahhh!! 
With my other two pregnancies I only got a couple on my hip. But I suppose that was 7 and a bit years ago and I was only 21.


----------



## Teafor2

@Mummyto293 I get so worried about this as well. I had 4 days of a lot of nausea last week which is pretty much gone now. I’m 5 weeks and 4 days right now. I know it’s early for symptoms and it’s normal for symptoms to come and go and I try to reassure myself with things like sore nipples, but sometimes I just don’t feel pregnant. Then I also worry about things like a missed miscarriage. I guess the worry is just part of the first trimester.


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> I don’t know if anyone else has experienced this but I’m really concerned about loss of symptoms over the last 2/3 days. I was feeling so sick especially when hungry. Now I feel ok! My boobs were so sore now they’re fine. I’m about 8 + 3 now. I had a scan 2 weeks ago which showed a baby with a heartbeat and have a private scan when I’ll be 9 weeks. Just worried that I’ve had a missed miscarriage. Hoping I’m stressing over absolutely nothing.
> I can’t remember when I started to feel better with my other 2 but I think it was around the 9 week mark and then I occasionally had the odd bad day!

I had a few days this week where I felt less sick but yesterday for sure made up for it. My boobs are still a bit tender but not as much as they were a few weeks ago. First tri is just so stressful.


----------



## wannabeprego

Where are you lovely ladies located? Is everyone on this thread in the UK? I am in the United States. I am an East Coast girl! Due to possible privacy concerns you may have I don't mean your exact location, I just mean in general.


----------



## wannabeprego

SO my BW results came back yesterday afternoon and my progesterone was still holding steady at above 40, so this is really good, since they just want 20 or higher. However my HCG numbers were calculated differently this time and have made me really nervous. They can do the lab results two ways, either qualitative or quantitative. Apparently they suddenly decided to run my HCG labs as qualitative, which just tells you if it is above a certain number but it isn't exact. So all I know is that my HCG BW was some number above 4, 800 ........ so this makes me paranoid because my last HCG labs that were done were done with the exact number. They were 6259.1 the last time, so it is making me worry that my HCG numbers have dropped.

The nurse from my RE's office was telling me not to worry though because the US looked so great. Yesterday was the first time I saw a healthy heart beat and I could see that the baby had grown since last week's US. The baby went from looking like a little round pea ball to looking like a tiny gummy bear with a beautiful heart beat flickering away, so based on that how could my HCG numbers have dropped? It wouldn't make any sense at all if you think about it. I also don't know what the fertility clinic's range is for their HCG numbers, so it is above 4,800 but what is their cut off point? How high does that range go?

So my RE office gave me the option of discharging me to my OBGYN or redoing my labs and US again at 7 weeks, I would of just asked to be discharged, but with those crazy HCG results, it freaked me out so I decided to repeat my US and BW for this next Friday. There is always something to worry about and be paranoid in the first trimester! Uggh, one minute I am feeling relieved and the next I am getting super paranoid all over again! Of course my fear of a miscarriage again creeps into the back of my mind.

I was getting excited thinking of announcing my pregnancy now until those friggen HCG numbers were given to me. Now I am debating on when to announce, and back to wanting to wait, trying to figure out how to announce also.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lovely scan of ure little bean @wannabeprego 


@IsabellaJayne those are great numbers


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> Lovely scan of ure little bean @wannabeprego
> 
> 
> @IsabellaJayne those are great numbers

Thank you!!! I hope that you are having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Teafor2

@wannabeprego The back and forth is so stressful, but for all you know your hcg could be waaay higher than last time. If the doctor isn’t worried I’d try not to worry. I’m also an east coast girl, but living in Europe now as dh is from here.


----------



## wannabeprego

Teafor2 said:


> @wannabeprego The back and forth is so stressful, but for all you know your hcg could be waaay higher than last time. If the doctor isn’t worried I’d try not to worry. I’m also an east coast girl, but living in Europe now as dh is from here.

Thank you for the kind and thoughtful words! I hope that you are enjoying your weekend so far! I'm glad to know that I am not the only East coast girl in the group! I'm sure that living in Europe is very different from the states! I hope that you have a great rest of the weekend! XOXO


----------



## NDH

wannabeprego said:


> Where are you lovely ladies located? Is everyone on this thread in the UK? I am in the United States. I am an East Coast girl! Due to possible privacy concerns you may have I don't mean your exact location, I just mean in general.


I am on the west coast of Canada. My other babies were all born in Australia, but we recently moved back to my husband's hometown (I am also originally from canada, but another province)


----------



## Mummyto293

Update : ended up going for a private scan today because my symptoms just vanished. It went absolutely fine measuring spot on 8 + 3 strong heart beat of 176bpm! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannabeprego said:


> Thank you!!! I hope that you are having a wonderful weekend!


Bless you hon. Yes it's OK. Weather is horrible tho. Rainy and cold. England
Have blessed weekend.





Mummyto293 said:


> Update : ended up going for a private scan today because my symptoms just vanished. It went absolutely fine measuring spot on 8 + 3 strong heart beat of 176bpm! Xx

So glad all is well. 
It's very normal for symptoms to come and go and come and go hon. 
Try not to worry. 
Easier said than done I know


----------



## wannabeprego

Mummyto293 said:


> Update : ended up going for a private scan today because my symptoms just vanished. It went absolutely fine measuring spot on 8 + 3 strong heart beat of 176bpm! Xx

Wonderful news!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

NDH said:


> I am on the west coast of Canada. My other babies were all born in Australia, but we recently moved back to my husband's hometown (I am also originally from canada, but another province)

Very cool! I have been to Canada before but it was when I was younger with my Mom! I did the tourist thing and visited Niagara Falls and rode on the maid of the mist. It was a lot of fun! One day in the future I would love to return! Every time I think of Canada I just think of how cold the winters are up there! I'm originally from upstate NY so I wasn't very far from the Canadian border. Upstate NY always had cold harsh winters also! I don't miss that. I live further down south now, but I am still on the East Coast!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Suggerhoney said:


> Lovely scan of ure little bean @wannabeprego
> 
> 
> @IsabellaJayne those are great numbers

Dr still isn’t happy. I’ve made a thread in first trimester about it. Pretty gutted


----------



## NDH

wannabeprego said:


> Very cool! I have been to Canada before but it was when I was younger with my Mom! I did the tourist thing and visited Niagara Falls and rode on the maid of the mist. It was a lot of fun! One day in the future I would love to return! Every time I think of Canada I just think of how cold the winters are up there! I'm originally from upstate NY so I wasn't very far from the Canadian border. Upstate NY always had cold harsh winters also! I don't miss that. I live further down south now, but I am still on the East Coast!

I live in a really ideal part of the country, zone 8/9. It only snows a couple of times a year and melts within 24-48 hours (during the polar vortex we had this year, the snow lasted for a week. Lol) Its a really beautiful part of the world. Doesnt get too hot either (after some 50C - 122F days the past couple summers in Australia I am really looking forward to cooler summers lol)


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> Dr still isn’t happy. I’ve made a thread in first trimester about it. Pretty gutted

Hope it all goes ok - I still think it’s too early to tell! Hopefully next few days you’ll be able to see on the scan. When’s your next review ? X


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:



> Hope it all goes ok - I still think it’s too early to tell! Hopefully next few days you’ll be able to see on the scan. When’s your next review ? X

she said because my HCG was 1817 when the scan was done they should have seen something because over 1500 you should see something on the scan and that despite the levels doubling to 3664 in 48 hours she still isn’t convinced that it isn’t ectopic. They’re re-scanning on Wednesday. Only because I was crying, originally she said 21st May which I thought was crazy if they’re querying ectopic surely?


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> she said because my HCG was 1817 when the scan was done they should have seen something because over 1500 you should see something on the scan and that despite the levels doubling to 3664 in 48 hours she still isn’t convinced that it isn’t ectopic. They’re re-scanning on Wednesday. Only because I was crying, originally she said 21st May which I thought was crazy if they’re querying ectopic surely?

I’ve got my fingers crossed for you! Was there any thickening or the lining etc that they could see ?


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> I’ve got my fingers crossed for you! Was there any thickening or the lining etc that they could see ?

Yes they said the lining was very thick but nothing else x


----------



## aymz1983

IsabellaJayne said:


> she said because my HCG was 1817 when the scan was done they should have seen something because over 1500 you should see something on the scan and that despite the levels doubling to 3664 in 48 hours she still isn’t convinced that it isn’t ectopic. They’re re-scanning on Wednesday. Only because I was crying, originally she said 21st May which I thought was crazy if they’re querying ectopic surely?

The thing with numbers is that everything is just a guide. You "should" maybe see something with levels above 1500 - but it's certainly not set in stone and every pregnancy is different! And they couldn't have been too concerned with ectopic if they would have made you wait a couple more weeks to be rescanned - I'd have thought if they genuinely thought that was the likely option they wouldn't wait given the trouble an ectopic can cause. As they were happy to let you wait, I think they have to say possible ectopic given they couldn't see anything but that they are equally aware it's probably really early.
And levels of 1817 aren't that far above 1500 so very easy to not see something I'd have thought. Plus you've had it happen before :)

Fingers crossed for you, look forward to seeing how you get on on Wednesday


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> she said because my HCG was 1817 when the scan was done they should have seen something because over 1500 you should see something on the scan and that despite the levels doubling to 3664 in 48 hours she still isn’t convinced that it isn’t ectopic. They’re re-scanning on Wednesday. Only because I was crying, originally she said 21st May which I thought was crazy if they’re querying ectopic surely?

I am sending good luck and big hugs to you! I really hope that on your next scan they are able to see a healthy baby! XOXO :dust: :dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummyto293 said:


> I don’t know if anyone else has experienced this but I’m really concerned about loss of symptoms over the last 2/3 days. I was feeling so sick especially when hungry. Now I feel ok! My boobs were so sore now they’re fine. I’m about 8 + 3 now. I had a scan 2 weeks ago which showed a baby with a heartbeat and have a private scan when I’ll be 9 weeks. Just worried that I’ve had a missed miscarriage. Hoping I’m stressing over absolutely nothing.
> I can’t remember when I started to feel better with my other 2 but I think it was around the 9 week mark and then I occasionally had the odd bad day!

I’ve read that sudden loss of symptoms can be caused by a mmc... but in my experience my symptoms did NOT go away or lessen at all with my mmc. I was over 8 weeks with a 5 week sac on the scan and I was still sick as a dog. The placenta can start functioning as early as your stage and takes care of a bit of the hormones so you may feel less symptoms. That’s where I would go with my mind first to not freak out.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

NDH said:


> I live in a really ideal part of the country, zone 8/9. It only snows a couple of times a year and melts within 24-48 hours (during the polar vortex we had this year, the snow lasted for a week. Lol) Its a really beautiful part of the world. Doesnt get too hot either (after some 50C - 122F days the past couple summers in Australia I am really looking forward to cooler summers lol)

Oh my gosh you’re going to love the summer here. Oz sounds unbearably hot!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

IsabellaJayne said:


> she said because my HCG was 1817 when the scan was done they should have seen something because over 1500 you should see something on the scan and that despite the levels doubling to 3664 in 48 hours she still isn’t convinced that it isn’t ectopic. They’re re-scanning on Wednesday. Only because I was crying, originally she said 21st May which I thought was crazy if they’re querying ectopic surely?

The care for ectopic pregnancies is crazy. It’s like they want you to be in danger before they’ll take it seriously. But honestly I agree with what everyone else is saying. It’s not that far about 1500 to not see something on the scan. If they waited a few days they probably would’ve seen something. I’m sure you’ll see a bean on your next scan.


----------



## Skye75

@wannabeprego I am from Western Australia :)


----------



## Skye75

Well happy mother's day to me!! 
My kids were with their dad last night and I got a call at 7.30pm to go pick up my oldest (8) to take him to hospital because he'd hurt his arm. 
Had X-rays and found a bad displaced grade 2 fracture, so spent the night in hospital and waiting to go in for surgery now. Probably have to stay again tonight. Fun!


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> Well happy mother's day to me!!
> My kids were with their dad last night and I got a call at 7.30pm to go pick up my oldest (8) to take him to hospital because he'd hurt his arm.
> Had X-rays and found a bad displaced grade 2 fracture, so spent the night in hospital and waiting to go in for surgery now. Probably have to stay again tonight. Fun!
> 
> View attachment 1098153
> View attachment 1098154

Oh no hope he’s alright.


----------



## NDH

Skye75 said:


> Well happy mother's day to me!!
> My kids were with their dad last night and I got a call at 7.30pm to go pick up my oldest (8) to take him to hospital because he'd hurt his arm.
> Had X-rays and found a bad displaced grade 2 fracture, so spent the night in hospital and waiting to go in for surgery now. Probably have to stay again tonight. Fun!
> 
> View attachment 1098153
> View attachment 1098154

Oh no! Wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Well happy mother's day to me!!
> My kids were with their dad last night and I got a call at 7.30pm to go pick up my oldest (8) to take him to hospital because he'd hurt his arm.
> Had X-rays and found a bad displaced grade 2 fracture, so spent the night in hospital and waiting to go in for surgery now. Probably have to stay again tonight. Fun!
> 
> View attachment 1098153
> View attachment 1098154

I am so sorry to hear this! I hope that he has a speedy recovery and that he isn’t in a lot of pain! The poor little guy! Big hugs to you both! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> @wannabeprego I am from Western Australia :)

Very cool! It must be hot there now! I have never been there but it seems like a really interesting place! You guys have some really unique wildlife, a lot of things that would scare me! Of course I can’t help but think about the crocodile Dundee movies. I always wondered what an actual person from Australia thought about those movies? I always thought they were really great movies! LOL!


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 Oh no! Hope they are able to fix it all no problem and he recovers quickly!


----------



## Skye75

Thanks guys, he's out of surgery and doing well. Two pins were put in.


----------



## Mummyto293

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’ve read that sudden loss of symptoms can be caused by a mmc... but in my experience my symptoms did NOT go away or lessen at all with my mmc. I was over 8 weeks with a 5 week sac on the scan and I was still sick as a dog. The placenta can start functioning as early as your stage and takes care of a bit of the hormones so you may feel less symptoms. That’s where I would go with my mind first to not freak out.

Thanks I had a scan and all was perfect so it’s just one of those things and I can enjoy not being so sick! :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

We have a viable uterus pregnancy!! I had to have a private scan today. Couldn’t hold out 
The difference 3 days makes 
From nothing - to a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! Too early for the fetal pole but says she can make out the beginning of it and she has no concerns and definitely no concerns of ectopic!! 
Phew!! I’m so relieved 
I’m measuring to my dates as well, 6+1 :)


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> We have a viable uterus pregnancy!! I had to have a private scan today. Couldn’t hold out
> The difference 3 days makes
> From nothing - to a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! Too early for the fetal pole but says she can make out the beginning of it and she has no concerns and definitely no concerns of ectopic!!
> Phew!! I’m so relieved
> I’m measuring to my dates as well, 6+1 :)

Yey fab news!!


----------



## daniyaaq

IsabellaJayne said:


> We have a viable uterus pregnancy!! I had to have a private scan today. Couldn’t hold out
> The difference 3 days makes
> From nothing - to a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! Too early for the fetal pole but says she can make out the beginning of it and she has no concerns and definitely no concerns of ectopic!!
> Phew!! I’m so relieved
> I’m measuring to my dates as well, 6+1 :)

awesome news you can breath easy now.


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> We have a viable uterus pregnancy!! I had to have a private scan today. Couldn’t hold out
> The difference 3 days makes
> From nothing - to a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! Too early for the fetal pole but says she can make out the beginning of it and she has no concerns and definitely no concerns of ectopic!!
> Phew!! I’m so relieved
> I’m measuring to my dates as well, 6+1 :)

WOOO HOOO!!!!! This is amazing news!!!! Yeah!!! I am so happy for you!!! This is the best news!!!


----------



## Tasha36089

IsabellaJayne said:


> We have a viable uterus pregnancy!! I had to have a private scan today. Couldn’t hold out
> The difference 3 days makes
> From nothing - to a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! Too early for the fetal pole but says she can make out the beginning of it and she has no concerns and definitely no concerns of ectopic!!
> Phew!! I’m so relieved
> I’m measuring to my dates as well, 6+1 :)

So pleased for you.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thank you ladies!! I can breathe for now! Was only expecting (or hoping) for the gestational sac as it was only 3 days ago since the scan showed nothing but bonus to see a yolk too!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 
Oh gosh I hope ure son makes a speedy recovery. 

@IsabellaJayne 
So happy ure scan went well and everything is ok hon.


----------



## wannabeprego

*Happy Mother's Day *to all of you lovely ladies on this thread! I hope that you are all having a wonderful day and being treated to something special today! XOXO


----------



## aymz1983

IsabellaJayne said:


> We have a viable uterus pregnancy!! I had to have a private scan today. Couldn’t hold out
> The difference 3 days makes
> From nothing - to a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! Too early for the fetal pole but says she can make out the beginning of it and she has no concerns and definitely no concerns of ectopic!!
> Phew!! I’m so relieved
> I’m measuring to my dates as well, 6+1 :)

So pleased for you! :)


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @Skye75 !! Hope he heals quick

@IsabellaJayne so happy to hear! Grow baby grow!


----------



## Rach87

@Mummyto293 glad your scan went well! My nausea mostly went away around 8+3/4 and I had a little boost of energy which has been nice. Nausea is back a little more today but we had a family dinner party for hubbies parents 50th anniversary yesterday and I over did it so Im feeling a bit rough today. Thankfully its rainy here today so movie day with the littles while dh works.

Forgot who asked - but I’m from Michigan!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thanks ladies! :) 

also I’m from the UK, North West England


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So happy for you @IsabellaJayne 

I'm from Shropshire in the Uk x


----------



## Tasha36089

Oh I forgot, I’m from the West Midlands UK


----------



## Teafor2

So much good news today! 

I made the mistake of thinking I could do a 70 I’m bike ride today with some friends. Apparently I can not do as much as I’m used to, which I should have known. Luckily dh bowed out early with me and we got to miss the last couple hills and ride back on a flat surface. I’m feeling exhausted and a bit nauseas but okay. I just hope I’m not feeling too rough tomorrow.


----------



## wannabeprego

My 7 week baby bump! I already look like I’m 6 months pregnant! LOL! I’m sure that some of it is bloating from the medications I am on! I already have on a maternity shirt today!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannabeprego said:


> My 7 week baby bump! I already look like I’m 6 months pregnant! LOL! I’m sure that some of it is bloating from the medications I am on! I already have on a maternity shirt today!
> 
> View attachment 1098188


Looking lovely hon. I bloated loads in first tri then my real bump stated around week 11. 

Now I'm huge lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannabeprego said:


> My 7 week baby bump! I already look like I’m 6 months pregnant! LOL! I’m sure that some of it is bloating from the medications I am on! I already have on a maternity shirt today!
> 
> View attachment 1098188


Hope u are having a blessed mother's day.


----------



## kmpreston

IsabellaJayne said:


> Thanks ladies! :)
> 
> also I’m from the UK, North West England

i live in the north west too :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> Hope u are having a blessed mother's day.

 thanks sweetie! I’m having a very nice holiday! My hubby and my kids got me some nice gifts and hubby cooked a yummy dinner!

yes, I’m super bloated! My stomach starts out smaller in the morning but by the afternoon it looks like I swallowed a watermelon! LOL!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannabeprego said:


> thanks sweetie! I’m having a very nice holiday! My hubby and my kids got me some nice gifts and hubby cooked a yummy dinner!
> 
> yes, I’m super bloated! My stomach starts out smaller in the morning but by the afternoon it looks like I swallowed a watermelon! LOL!


Hehehe oh yes I was the exact same lol. I think its all the progesterone that causes the bloating. 
With my first I didn't get any bloat. I just had nothing untill weeks 14. But it seems With subsequent pregnancies the bloat starts earlier and earlier. 


With this one I was bloated and then the bloat just vanished and I looked so small, that was around 10 ish weeks and the real bump started but my bloat was bigger lol. 
Definitely had a propper bump by 12 weeks tho. Think that's normally when u start to show. 
I've only just started feeling movements the past week. 
U have it all to come hon. 

Love a success story like ures it's so inspiring <3


----------



## Skye75

My next ob appointment is on Thursday, I really really hope she has a quick look for baby's heartbeat to put my mind at ease (hopefully at ease!!) I'm so so paranoid something is wrong, I've been feeling reasonably okay the last few days and it is making me so worried something is wrong. I've had no cramps or spotting or anything so fingers crossed I am just being paranoid! going to be a long few days until Thursday I think. 
My son finally got discharged this morning after two nights in hospital. Thankfully OH spent the night in with him last night so I could stay at home with my daughter and get some sleep, I was absolutely wrecked from staying the night before. 
Thanks to all for the well wishes!! master 8 is very glad to be at home now.

Sorry can't remember who made the comment about Crocodile Dundee ha ha! But, it actually isn't cringey at all to watch as an Australian! The only time I cringe watching aussies on movies is when there's an aussie conversing with another nationality - then the aussie accent sticks out terrribly and I think to myself - sh*t we don't actually sound like that do we LOL


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations @IsabellaJayne on the results! yay for a viable pregnancy!


----------



## Teafor2

Ladies I have had some bleeding today at 5 weeks 6 days. I am currently at the emergency room waiting to be seen. No cramping so I’m really hoping for the best.

Update: everything is okay! The bleeding seemed to be coming from my cervix and I got to see the heartbeat! I was measuring 5 weeks and 5 days which she said it completely normal for how far along I am. I’ve been told to take it easy and stay home from work until my next appointment, which is 2 weeks from now. I’m not on bed rest per say, but no more long runs or bike rides for me I guess.


----------



## aymz1983

Teafor2 said:


> Ladies I have had some bleeding today at 5 weeks 6 days. I am currently at the emergency room waiting to be seen. No cramping so I’m really hoping for the best.
> 
> Update: everything is okay! The bleeding seemed to be coming from my cervix and I got to see the heartbeat! I was measuring 5 weeks and 5 days which she said it completely normal for how far along I am. I’ve been told to take it easy and stay home from work until my next appointment, which is 2 weeks from now. I’m not on bed rest per say, but no more long runs or bike rides for me I guess.

Sorry you had a scare but glad everything is looking ok and bean is all tucked up well :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Teafor2 said:


> Ladies I have had some bleeding today at 5 weeks 6 days. I am currently at the emergency room waiting to be seen. No cramping so I’m really hoping for the best.
> 
> Update: everything is okay! The bleeding seemed to be coming from my cervix and I got to see the heartbeat! I was measuring 5 weeks and 5 days which she said it completely normal for how far along I am. I’ve been told to take it easy and stay home from work until my next appointment, which is 2 weeks from now. I’m not on bed rest per say, but no more long runs or bike rides for me I guess.

glad everything is okay! Yes take it easy. Feet up


----------



## Skye75

Glad everything is okay @Teafor2


----------



## Tasha36089

@Teafor2 glad all is ok and you got to see baby

@Skye75 good news your son is ok now. I’m sure everything will be ok Thursday but I totally get the worry. I used the Doppler again yesterday again because I was worried. I don’t have any appts now until my scan and consultant apt on 2nd June. Seems so far away!


----------



## aymz1983

@Teafor2 where did you get your Doppler from?


----------



## Teafor2

aymz1983 said:


> @Teafor2 where did you get your Doppler from?

I don’t have a Doppler. The nurse at the hospital did an ultrasound and we were able to see the heartbeat on the monitor.


----------



## Dream143r

I'm from Ontario Canada :hi:


----------



## aymz1983

Teafor2 said:


> I don’t have a Doppler. The nurse at the hospital did an ultrasound and we were able to see the heartbeat on the monitor.

Oh! My bad sorry, it wasn't even you I meant to tag lol. So sorry. Monday's...

@Tasha36089 I meant to ask where you got your Doppler from (if it is your own). :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Teafor2 said:


> Ladies I have had some bleeding today at 5 weeks 6 days. I am currently at the emergency room waiting to be seen. No cramping so I’m really hoping for the best.
> 
> Update: everything is okay! The bleeding seemed to be coming from my cervix and I got to see the heartbeat! I was measuring 5 weeks and 5 days which she said it completely normal for how far along I am. I’ve been told to take it easy and stay home from work until my next appointment, which is 2 weeks from now. I’m not on bed rest per say, but no more long runs or bike rides for me I guess.

I am so glad that everything is okay with your baby! The bleeding spotting is always so scary in early pregnancy! I have had it with all of my pregnancies so I totally get it! Just take it easy and take good care of yourself in the mean time! 

I also understand the desire to continue working out, since before I started my IVF cycle I was a runner! I had to take a break from it though! Right now I am just trying to start walking short distances a few days a week and trying to watch my diet. My plan is to try to increase my activity in the second trimester, but I am still keeping it low impact and not going over board! I also have the Peloton spin bike and I am going to start using that again as well. We can always get our physical fitness back and shed the baby weight after the baby is born! I keep reminding myself of that! I manage my stress with running, it is my escape! I am pumped full of hormones right now also so that isn't helping since I can't run to get out my stress! LOL!


----------



## wannabeprego

Dream143r said:


> I'm from Ontario Canada :hi:

It was me that was asking where all of you lovely ladies are from! There is another girl on the thread from Canada also! I think she lives in a different part though! I mentioned to her that I have been to Canada when I was younger with my Mom and did the tourist thing! I went to Niagara Falls and rode on the Maid of the Mist! I am originally from upstate NY so Canada wasn't that far from us! I just imagine it being really cold up there with long winters because upstate NY was like that! I am not a fan of the winter so I am happy to live a bit further down south now! LOL!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> My next ob appointment is on Thursday, I really really hope she has a quick look for baby's heartbeat to put my mind at ease (hopefully at ease!!) I'm so so paranoid something is wrong, I've been feeling reasonably okay the last few days and it is making me so worried something is wrong. I've had no cramps or spotting or anything so fingers crossed I am just being paranoid! going to be a long few days until Thursday I think.
> My son finally got discharged this morning after two nights in hospital. Thankfully OH spent the night in with him last night so I could stay at home with my daughter and get some sleep, I was absolutely wrecked from staying the night before.
> Thanks to all for the well wishes!! master 8 is very glad to be at home now.
> 
> Sorry can't remember who made the comment about Crocodile Dundee ha ha! But, it actually isn't cringey at all to watch as an Australian! The only time I cringe watching aussies on movies is when there's an aussie conversing with another nationality - then the aussie accent sticks out terrribly and I think to myself - sh*t we don't actually sound like that do we LOL

I am so glad that your son got discharged! I hope that he has a speedy recovery and that he is back to 100% again very soon! XOXO I hope that you are well rested now and that your hubby could help out! 


LOL, it was me that was asking about where all of you lovely ladies are from and I mentioned Crocodile Dundee! Those are pretty awesome movies! I think I am going to go and re-watch them all again just for fun!


----------



## Teafor2

wannabeprego said:


> I am so glad that everything is okay with your baby! The bleeding spotting is always so scary in early pregnancy! I have had it with all of my pregnancies so I totally get it! Just take it easy and take good care of yourself in the mean time!
> 
> I also understand the desire to continue working out, since before I started my IVF cycle I was a runner! I had to take a break from it though! Right now I am just trying to start walking short distances a few days a week and trying to watch my diet. My plan is to try to increase my activity in the second trimester, but I am still keeping it low impact and not going over board! I also have the Peloton spin bike and I am going to start using that again as well. We can always get our physical fitness back and shed the baby weight after the baby is born! I keep reminding myself of that! I manage my stress with running, it is my escape! I am pumped full of hormones right now also so that isn't helping since I can't run to get out my stress! LOL!

It’s a shame with the working out, especially since cardio helped with my morning sickness a lot, but if I need to lay around on the couch that’s what I’ll do. I’m hoping once I get into the second trimester I can start doing some easy hikes and at least some yoga, but we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> Oh! My bad sorry, it wasn't even you I meant to tag lol. So sorry. Monday's...
> 
> @Tasha36089 I meant to ask where you got your Doppler from (if it is your own). :)

I got it from eBay, just a cheap one about £25 I think.


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney I know you had quite a bit of bleeding in this pregnancy. Can you give me more information about it? Was it bright red or just pink/brown? How long did it last?


----------



## kmpreston

20dpo/4 weeks 6 days and I got these after a 2 hour hold. Absolutely over the moon!


----------



## NDH

Congrats and welcome


----------



## wannabeprego

I am thinking about doing the early gender reveal blood test to find out the gender. The local place close to where I live can get the results back in a few days and they charge a little over 120 bucks to do the test for you. The blood tests are like 98% accurate from what I have read. I also want to do an elective ultrasound with them, they can do an early gender scan at 14 weeks as well. I might do one at 10 weeks also! I did see the cheapy pee tests that supposedly tell gender on Amazon but based on reviews the results aren't that accurate. Is anyone else doing any early elective ultrasounds or finding out the gender early? I give you girls lots of credit that have the patience to wait until delivery to find out the gender! I just don't have the patience to wait, LOL! Hubby is really hoping for a boy this time and so am I, but of course the main thing is that the baby is healthy whether it is a girl or a boy!


----------



## wannabeprego

kmpreston said:


> 20dpo/4 weeks 6 days and I got these after a 2 hour hold. Absolutely over the moon!
> 
> View attachment 1098204
> View attachment 1098205

Wonderful news! Great lines! CONGRATS! Welcome to the group!!!


----------



## Mummyto293

Teafor2 said:



> @Suggerhoney I know you had quite a bit of bleeding in this pregnancy. Can you give me more information about it? Was it bright red or just pink/brown? How long did it last?

I don’t know if this helps at all but I’m my last pregnancy with my son I bled intermittently from like 5-7 weeks at times light red spotting (maybe even more than spotting) it would stop for a few weeks and start again. That was due to erosions on my cervix. My last spotting was at around 17 weeks and I didn’t have any more after that. I was so worried though! He’s happy and healthy and I had a healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Skye75

Welcome and congratulations @kmpreston !! 
:dust:


----------



## Skye75

Last night I woke up in the early hours with THE WORST cramps ever, I got up and went to pee, passed a little bit of gas but the cramps were still happening. No spotting or anything and went back to sleep, fine this morning so I guess they were just gas pains. Frightened me!! 
My last day of being 10 weeks today.. woo. Just want it to hurry up and be thursday, I will be 11w1d and I'm going to just about beg OB to check the heartbeat (they don't really check it that much until 18 weeks where I am at OB visits)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> Last night I woke up in the early hours with THE WORST cramps ever, I got up and went to pee, passed a little bit of gas but the cramps were still happening. No spotting or anything and went back to sleep, fine this morning so I guess they were just gas pains. Frightened me!!
> My last day of being 10 weeks today.. woo. Just want it to hurry up and be thursday, I will be 11w1d and I'm going to just about beg OB to check the heartbeat (they don't really check it that much until 18 weeks where I am at OB visits)

Really hope you can hear the hb to reassure you. My mw managed to find it at 12 weeks on the Doppler but it was a bit tricky. If you’re thin I think it’s a bit easier than if you’re not ;) I have to wait another 3 weeks to hear it again and I’m feeling anxious!!


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> Last night I woke up in the early hours with THE WORST cramps ever, I got up and went to pee, passed a little bit of gas but the cramps were still happening. No spotting or anything and went back to sleep, fine this morning so I guess they were just gas pains. Frightened me!!
> My last day of being 10 weeks today.. woo. Just want it to hurry up and be thursday, I will be 11w1d and I'm going to just about beg OB to check the heartbeat (they don't really check it that much until 18 weeks where I am at OB visits)

That’s scary. Glad everything seems to be okay!


----------



## Tasha36089

wannabeprego said:


> I am thinking about doing the early gender reveal blood test to find out the gender. The local place close to where I live can get the results back in a few days and they charge a little over 120 bucks to do the test for you. The blood tests are like 98% accurate from what I have read. I also want to do an elective ultrasound with them, they can do an early gender scan at 14 weeks as well. I might do one at 10 weeks also! I did see the cheapy pee tests that supposedly tell gender on Amazon but based on reviews the results aren't that accurate. Is anyone else doing any early elective ultrasounds or finding out the gender early? I give you girls lots of credit that have the patience to wait until delivery to find out the gender! I just don't have the patience to wait, LOL! Hubby is really hoping for a boy this time and so am I, but of course the main thing is that the baby is healthy whether it is a girl or a boy!

I will have a private gender scan at 16 weeks. Then the 20 week nhs one should be able to tell us aswell


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Last night I woke up in the early hours with THE WORST cramps ever, I got up and went to pee, passed a little bit of gas but the cramps were still happening. No spotting or anything and went back to sleep, fine this morning so I guess they were just gas pains. Frightened me!!
> My last day of being 10 weeks today.. woo. Just want it to hurry up and be thursday, I will be 11w1d and I'm going to just about beg OB to check the heartbeat (they don't really check it that much until 18 weeks where I am at OB visits)

I am so sorry that happened to you! Big hugs to you! I’m glad that you feel better now! Make sure you are drinking plenty of water overnight! We don’t always think about drinking well we are sleeping of course but I know being dehydrated can cause contractions as the pregnancy progresses further along. I take a few sips of water on my million overnight trips to the bathroom. I drink water before bed and as soon as I wake up also. TUMS are safe to take during pregnancy also, maybe that could help with stomach pains/gas. 

I hope you can get in to see OB for piece of mind to hear the heart beat! I’m sure that everything is just fine though hun! XOXO

Have you thought of buying yourself a Doppler for at home use. I have one, so I can hear the heart beat at home. Of course it’s not always easy to find but as you get further in the pregnancy you get better at finding it and it gets easier as baby gets bigger to find. There are some YouTube videos that tell you where you can use the probe to find the heart beat that I always found very helpful. 

This is the one I have, I bought it years ago, but I think I paid about 50 bucks for it at that time.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha36089 said:


> I will have a private gender scan at 16 weeks. Then the 20 week nhs one should be able to tell us aswell

That’s great! I’m glad to know that I’m not the only impatient mom in the group anxious to find out the gender! LOL! If I wait to find out the gender through my OB they do it at 19 weeks here I’m the states, if my memory serves me right! The elective ultrasound place that is close to my house can do it at 14 weeks at the earliest I guess. The BW that I mentioned can be done as early as 8 or 9 weeks to determine gender. It’s just a regular blood draw from your arm. I have never heard of it before until just recently. I never tired it with earlier pregnancies because I didn’t know it existed. I’ll let you know if I do it though and find out if the results end up being accurate. A few girls that I’m friends with did it and it was accurate!

This is the test. However I’m going through a facility to have it done, but it is pretty much the same thing as the test you can order. It’s pretty amazing that gender can be determined that early! 

Early Baby Gender Blood Test At Home | SneakPeek®


----------



## IsabellaJayne

A blood test to determine the gender? Amazing. I wonder if it works. I’m hoping to find out the gender around July 11th. I’ll be 15 weeks and they do scans in the UK from 14 weeks. When I was last pregnant you had to be 16 weeks so the technology must have come on a lot


----------



## Teafor2

Does anyone have any tips for managing heartburn? I’m not sure if tums are a thing here and my heartburn has been so bad today it’s making it hard to eat.


----------



## Tasha36089

I didn’t even know they did the blood test here in the UK. I’ve never heard of anyone getting it done. The clinic I use still won’t do gender scans until 16weeks. There is another one that does them at 15 weeks but I’ve got a loyalty card thing with the one I’ve been using. If I get my gender scan there I get a free 4d upgrade.


----------



## aymz1983

Teafor2 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for managing heartburn? I’m not sure if tums are a thing here and my heartburn has been so bad today it’s making it hard to eat.

Can you take Gaviscon if you have it there? I know that is safe to use and I find it more effective than Tums.
I've found eating smaller and grazing throughout the day helps rather than having bigger meals. If you get it lying down, apparently lying on your left side will help more than right side :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2

The bleeding I had at 6 weeks and 14+5 weeks was red and had little tiny bits in. It looked like medium flow AF but only lasted just over a hour and then wud stop. It was a little watery too. 


The other times was just pink spotting when wiping. I had that right up untill 8 weeks.

I didn't know I had a erosion.
But with the bleed at 14+5 weeks they did a internal because they needed to see if my cervix was opening and if there was blood there.

My cervix was shut and there was just a small amount of blood.
Then I was told I had a erosion on my cervix and how very common they are in pregnancy.


@Skye75

They listened to my babies HB when I had my first consultant appointment, but I was 14+3 weeks.
I don't think they will do it any earlier than that because of how hard it is to find and baby is still so very teeny at 11 weeks.

I mean u can ask and see what they say, they can only say yes or no.


I have my own doppler which I brought last pregnancy.
I found this babies HB at almost 10 weeks but it was very very hard to find and so so quite.

I was told they don't like doing it untill after 16 weeks.
I think its just because babies are so tiny until u get to like 14+ weeks but even then the HB can so hard to find and it can cause unnecessary worry.


----------



## NDH

I'm also experiencing a bleeding episode right now.
I dont do first trimester ultrasounds, so I'm just waiting it out and hoping for the best. I went on a hike up a mountain over the weekend so as the bleeding is light, I'm very hopeful it's just the case of having overdone it.

Yay for the trials and uncertainties of early pregnancy. 
Ive experienced first trimester bleeding that has gone both ways before, but I'm going to unfollow this group until I know which which way its going this time.


----------



## wannabeprego

A list of medications that are safe to take during pregnancy! I figure everyone could use this info.! 


What Medicine Can I Take When I’m Pregnant?


----------



## wannabeprego

NDH said:


> I'm also experiencing a bleeding episode right now.
> I dont do first trimester ultrasounds, so I'm just waiting it out and hoping for the best. I went on a hike up a mountain over the weekend so as the bleeding is light, I'm very hopeful it's just the case of having overdone it.
> 
> Yay for the trials and uncertainties of early pregnancy.
> Ive experienced first trimester bleeding that has gone both ways before, but I'm going to unfollow this group until I know which which way its going this time.

I’m so sorry about the bleeding! I hope that it stops soon and that everything will be okay! Big hugs to you! XOXO Yes, it’s probably a good idea to slow down a bit and take it easy in the meantime!


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 Thanks! I will check if they have that here. I think the anti muscle spasm medication they gave me is making it worse as it also can worsen heartburn. I’m supposed to take it 3x a day on an empty stomach and then not eat for an hour after which is hard when I need to eat hourly to prevent nausea and heartburn. Luckily my bleeding has stopped and I’m off work for a week so I think I can stop taking it for now and see what happens.

@Suggerhoney Thanks for the information! I’m 6 weeks today and I had some bright red and pink bleeding yesterday morning. It was like a light period and kind of came in two different gushes. I also had some light pink spotting throughout the day yesterday and this morning on the toilet paper. It seems to have stopped now and they had me take 2 weeks off work to ‘rest’, so hopefully that will help. We saw the heartbeat on the ultrasound which I understand is a really good sign as well. They gave me some anti muscle spasm medication to take if I feel cramping but it’s making my heartburn horrible so I really want to avoid taking it when possible. I’ve had cramping this whole pregnancy and I know it’s normal in early pregnancy so I don’t think it’s necessarily a bad sign.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @NDH and @Teafor2 about the bleeding! Really hope it was just overdoing it with exercise and it stops quick

@wannabeprego I just did my sneakpeak gender test today!! Of course I went to 2 post offices and they were both closed - FOUR HOURS EARLY!! I put it in my mailbox for pickup I just hope to God they actually come today. 

Sorry for the late/minimal replying - its been a crazy busy week.

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @NDH and @Teafor2 about the bleeding! Really hope it was just overdoing it with exercise and it stops quick
> 
> @wannabeprego I just did my sneakpeak gender test today!! Of course I went to 2 post offices and they were both closed - FOUR HOURS EARLY!! I put it in my mailbox for pickup I just hope to God they actually come today.
> 
> Sorry for the late/minimal replying - its been a crazy busy week.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!

Very exciting! I’m so jealous of you getting to know so early! Every time I see the ad for that test I’m tempted... but I’m trying to exercise patience. If they can’t see at my scan in June I’ll do it lol!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu ha! Im so impatient. I wont be doing any shopping based on it - but its supposedly 99.9% accurate after week 9 and if its wrong they fully refund after birth. I fiiiiiinally have my booking in appt next Wednesday. Should be referred to MFM then and last 2 pregnancies they scanned me around 14-15 weeks and could see gender with my son, I think they refused to tell me with my dd. Honestly Im not as antsy to know this time - its more for my kiddos - theyre dyyyying to know lol 

how are things? Finally seeing a light at the end of the tunnel of hg?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu ha! Im so impatient. I wont be doing any shopping based on it - but its supposedly 99.9% accurate after week 9 and if its wrong they fully refund after birth. I fiiiiiinally have my booking in appt next Wednesday. Should be referred to MFM then and last 2 pregnancies they scanned me around 14-15 weeks and could see gender with my son, I think they refused to tell me with my dd. Honestly Im not as antsy to know this time - its more for my kiddos - theyre dyyyying to know lol
> 
> how are things? Finally seeing a light at the end of the tunnel of hg?

Oh see I’m so desperate to know. I go back and forth being sure it’s a boy or it’s a girl XD do your kiddos want one over the other? It’s so strange how the appointments are going during Covid, it’s almost like we’re all just being left to fend for ourselves with so few appointments!

the sickness is lasting way longer this time unfortunately but each day is a little step towards feeling better. Makes me think it’s a girl just cause I’m so sick. A few of the small things like terrible taste in my mouth I’m just desperate to be rid of... and I’m carrying high and my abdomen feels so full and uncomfortable already at 15 weeks XD
Deffo my worst pregnancy of all of them and making us certain it’ll be our last!!


----------



## Skye75

Yay for 11 weeks today! ob appointment tomorrow. 
On the subject for gender, for some reason I am like 110% sure I've got a boy in there.. ramzi suggests boy. Chinese gender prediction says girl.. Gender scan booked on the 5th June so only a few weeks and we'll know


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> Yay for 11 weeks today! ob appointment tomorrow.
> On the subject for gender, for some reason I am like 110% sure I've got a boy in there.. ramzi suggests boy. Chinese gender prediction says girl.. Gender scan booked on the 5th June so only a few weeks and we'll know

So exciting! I love finding out gender!


----------



## Teafor2

I’m excited to hear the sex everyone is having! I don’t have a feeling one way or the other and I honestly don’t really care. Dh really wants and boy and is convinced it will be a boy.

My nausea has returned quite strongly this morning, my breasts have reached a new level of painful, and bleeding seems to have completely stopped so I’m feeling pretty confident that everything is okay after that bleed!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I’ve just had another scan this morning which shows a baby with a heartbeat!!!! I’m so relieved 

what a difference a week makes! 1 week ago not even a gestational sac, this week, the sac, the yolk, the baby and heartbeat!! Amazed by it!


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> I’ve just had another scan this morning which shows a baby with a heartbeat!!!! I’m so relieved
> 
> what a difference a week makes! 1 week ago not even a gestational sac, this week, the sac, the yolk, the baby and heartbeat!! Amazed by it!

Awwww, this is such great news! I am so happy for you Hun! WOOO!!! HOOO!!!!! Yipee!!!


----------



## Tasha36089

IsabellaJayne said:


> I’ve just had another scan this morning which shows a baby with a heartbeat!!!! I’m so relieved
> 
> what a difference a week makes! 1 week ago not even a gestational sac, this week, the sac, the yolk, the baby and heartbeat!! Amazed by it!

So happy for you. It’s amazing how things change so quickly.

@Skye75 are you still feeling movement?


----------



## Mummyto293

I’m not finding out the sex this time. Third baby. Probably (most definitely) last baby!


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> I’ve just had another scan this morning which shows a baby with a heartbeat!!!! I’m so relieved
> 
> what a difference a week makes! 1 week ago not even a gestational sac, this week, the sac, the yolk, the baby and heartbeat!! Amazed by it!

Yey how amazing bet you’re so relieved x


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne wonderful news!! It is incredible how quickly they grow/change in such a small time early on. 

@Mummyto293 This is my 3rd also, since I have a boy and girl, I considered not finding out - then realized Im just not that patient of a person lol

@Skye75 yay for 11 weeks! So close to 2nd tri already! Let us know how the appt goes :)

my appt is 1 week from today - hope it flies by as quickly as this past week has. Cant believe I’ll already be 10 weeks this Saturday! And Ive for sure been feeling movement this past week. I felt with my dd around 13, son around 11 and this one started before 9 weeks!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Skye75 said:


> Yay for 11 weeks today! ob appointment tomorrow.
> On the subject for gender, for some reason I am like 110% sure I've got a boy in there.. ramzi suggests boy. Chinese gender prediction says girl.. Gender scan booked on the 5th June so only a few weeks and we'll know


Ooow hon so exciting, hopefully that will come around in no time. Good luck with ure consultant appointment. 


@NDH and @Teafor2 
So sorry about the bleeding ladies. I known its the most scariest thing to see when pregnant. 
When I had it with this it scared the crap out of me. Any bleeding like that in pregnancy usually meant the start of a miscarriage for me. I've has 7 miscarriages in total so when I see that blood at 6 and again at 14+5 weeks I really was scared. But thankfully it was just the erosion. 

So bleeding doesn't always necessarily mean a loss. 
I was also told that bleeding in the first trimester is actually very common. 
Not so much in 2nd tri that's why I really freeked when I had it at almost 15 weeks. 

I'm so glad I know what it was now. I hope it's just down to something like that for u ladies too. 



IsabellaJayne said:


> I’ve just had another scan this morning which shows a baby with a heartbeat!!!! I’m so relieved
> 
> what a difference a week makes! 1 week ago not even a gestational sac, this week, the sac, the yolk, the baby and heartbeat!! Amazed by it!


Yessss that's amazing news hon so happy all is well.


----------



## Skye75

@Tasha36089 yeah still feeling the occasional flutter.

Finally ob appointment day today.. fingers crossed she'll have a quick look!!
I was quite sick again yesterday and not feeling to flash this morning. So hopefully that is a good sign.

Yay for almost hitting the 10 week mark @Rach87!! 

I still can't believe this is actually happening. I think once I have my 12 week scan next week I'll accept it if all is well!


----------



## CakeCottage

IsabellaJayne said:


> Thanks ladies! :)
> 
> also I’m from the UK, North West England

Me too! Glad to see your pregnancy isn’t ectopic too xx


----------



## CakeCottage

I’m 5w5d today, went for a scan yesterday, could see the yolk sac and fetal pole, no heartbeat yet. Also a potential second embryo but I’ve got to wait to see if that is developing or not - this is terrifying for me as my previous MMC was twins x


----------



## Skye75

Wishing you nothing but the best @CakeCottage :dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

CakeCottage said:


> I’m 5w5d today, went for a scan yesterday, could see the yolk sac and fetal pole, no heartbeat yet. Also a potential second embryo but I’ve got to wait to see if that is developing or not - this is terrifying for me as my previous MMC was twins x
> 
> View attachment 1098283

Praying for both those babies xx


----------



## wannabeprego

CakeCottage said:


> I’m 5w5d today, went for a scan yesterday, could see the yolk sac and fetal pole, no heartbeat yet. Also a potential second embryo but I’ve got to wait to see if that is developing or not - this is terrifying for me as my previous MMC was twins x
> 
> View attachment 1098283

I will keep both of the babies in my thoughts and prayers! I hope that everything is going to be okay and the other baby catches up on growth.

It is totally normal to not see a heartbeat yet at 5 weeks though, it is still very early. Everything looks great with the one embryo based on how many weeks you are. I didn’t see a heart beat at 5 weeks either, but I did at 6 weeks.


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu sorry I missed your one response - my ds wants a “boy baby” and dd wants a sister. Its funny she actually always said she wanted another Sawyer(my ds) because she loves him so much - then as soon as I told her she was going to be a big sister again she changed to wanting a little girl. But she says she wont be upset and will love it either way lol shes such a sweetheart.

@CakeCottage glad to see the one baby is doing well for your g.a. , really hope the other sac catches up and grows healthy and strong too. Are they rescanning you soon to check it?


----------



## Skye75

Argh. My appointment was supposed to be at 9.30 but the computers were down so now I have to go back at 4.30. Cue the anxiety through the roof!


----------



## Teafor2

@CakeCottage It could just be too early for the heartbeat like a lot of others mentioned. When will you get another scan? Hope the second baby catches up on growth and when you go next time you see two little heartbeats! 

@Skye75 good luck at your appointment!

@Suggerhoney I think everything will be okay although it was scary having had losses in the past. We saw the heartbeat and the bleeding has completely stopped for nearly 48 hours now. My morning sickness and sore boobs have also ramped up which I’m taking as a good sign.


----------



## Skye75

Got to have my appointment at 2.30 instead. All is fantastic in there, got to hear the heartbeat for first time and she had a little look with ultrasound and baby was going nuts in there!
Excited for my 12 week scan on Wednesday.


----------



## Tasha36089

Skye75 said:


> Got to have my appointment at 2.30 instead. All is fantastic in there, got to hear the heartbeat for first time and she had a little look with ultrasound and baby was going nuts in there!
> Excited for my 12 week scan on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 1098287

Aww how lovely. Glad you got to see baby


----------



## aymz1983

Skye75 said:


> Got to have my appointment at 2.30 instead. All is fantastic in there, got to hear the heartbeat for first time and she had a little look with ultrasound and baby was going nuts in there!
> Excited for my 12 week scan on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 1098287

Ahh that's fab :)


----------



## Dream143r

Doing my SneakPeek today!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Argh. My appointment was supposed to be at 9.30 but the computers were down so now I have to go back at 4.30. Cue the anxiety through the roof!

Ugghhh, that is annoying! Sorry about the delay! I hope that the time goes fast for you. Good luck with your scan!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Got to have my appointment at 2.30 instead. All is fantastic in there, got to hear the heartbeat for first time and she had a little look with ultrasound and baby was going nuts in there!
> Excited for my 12 week scan on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 1098287

I just now saw this! I am so glad that the scan got done earlier and that everything looked great! Yeah!! Great news!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Dream143r said:


> Doing my SneakPeek today!

Yeah! How fun! Good luck with your US today!


----------



## wannabeprego

I have noticed that my bloated bump has gone down some over the last few days! Of course this is making me super paranoid that something is wrong with the baby! Did any of you girls experience loss of bloating in the early days when you were pregnant? I am on vaginal progesterone pills and vaginal estrogen pills also, which I know contributes to the bloating. Nothing has changed with my meds though. I'm feeling paranoid because this is around the time that my miscarriage happened with my previous FET cycle. I am 7 weeks right now. 

I do have my US and BW tomorrow so I am going to go for that mainly for piece of mind! I was going to skip it but I know I will worry if I don't go and make sure that everything is okay. This will be my last appointment before my RE refers me to me OBGYN for the rest of the pregnancy! Please keep your fingers crossed for me for tomorrow's appointment!


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 such a bummer for the delay but amazing bubby was all wriggling about!! Cant wait to see that myself

@Dream143r eeeeek!! Mine should get to the lab Saturday and it says they give results next day but Im guessing it’ll probably be Monday since the next day is a Sunday. So exciting to find out!!

@wannabeprego yes my bloat would be outrageous one day and completely gone the next - so weird. I know some foods attribute to it also since our digestive system is slower - i noticed with broccoli and other veggies mine gets bigger. The bloats mostly gone now but I cant suck it in quite as much as before so I think the little roundness is staying put.


----------



## Mummyto293

Found baby’s heartbeat today for the first time today at 9+1! Starting to feel more real eek


----------



## Teafor2

wannabeprego said:


> I have noticed that my bloated bump has gone down some over the last few days! Of course this is making me super paranoid that something is wrong with the baby! Did any of you girls experience loss of bloating in the early days when you were pregnant? I am on vaginal progesterone pills and vaginal estrogen pills also, which I know contributes to the bloating. Nothing has changed with my meds though. I'm feeling paranoid because this is around the time that my miscarriage happened with my previous FET cycle. I am 7 weeks right now.
> 
> I do have my US and BW tomorrow so I am going to go for that mainly for piece of mind! I was going to skip it but I know I will worry if I don't go and make sure that everything is okay. This will be my last appointment before my RE refers me to me OBGYN for the rest of the pregnancy! Please keep your fingers crossed for me for tomorrow's appointment!

My bloat went away at 4.5 weeks and never came back. I’m 6 weeks and 2 days today and saw the heartbeat on Monday so everything seems to be fine. I’m also taking vaginal progesterone suppositories.


----------



## Teafor2

By the way, has anyone else had a corpus luteum cyst during pregnancy? They found one on my scan the other day. It was 2.3 cm. I understand that they are generally not a big deal and usually clear up on their own, but it would be good to hear someone else’s experience.


----------



## Mummyto293

Teafor2 said:


> By the way, has anyone else had a corpus luteum cyst during pregnancy? They found one on my scan the other day. It was 2.3 cm. I understand that they are generally not a big deal and usually clear up on their own, but it would be good to hear someone else’s experience.

Yes I had one in my first pregnancy! Didn’t cause any problems I also had a fibroid x


----------



## Suggerhoney

So glad u got to have a surprise scan @Skye75. 
Not long now until ure dating now. .

@wannabeprego 

The Bloat is ridiculous in First trimester. 
Definitely down to all the progesterone. 
I found some days I looked bloated and other days not so bad. 


@Teafor2 
I had a overion cyst when I was pregnant with my eldest. 
They found it at 6 weeks. 
It went away on its own in the end at 14 weeks.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your stories with me about your bloat experience in the early days ladies! It sounds like it is normal for it to come and go daily, so I am going to try not to let it stress me out! First trimester paranoia always seems to creep in all of the time! ugghhh!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello ladies

Sorry i have not been on for a while just been trying to deal with and get my head around the fact things have not worked out, we lost our bean the 2nd of may. 

I am wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months, all the best x


----------



## Teafor2

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Sorry i have not been on for a while just been trying to deal with and get my head around the fact things have not worked out, we lost our bean the 2nd of may.
> 
> I am wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months, all the best x

I’m so sorry to hear that. I hope you are doing okay <3


----------



## aymz1983

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Sorry i have not been on for a while just been trying to deal with and get my head around the fact things have not worked out, we lost our bean the 2nd of may.
> 
> I am wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months, all the best x

Sorry to hear this :hug:


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello lovely ladies my self and my husband went for our scan today I am 7 weeks and 5 days baby is due 26th December 2021 we can't wait for our rainbow baby to be in our arm I am posting some pictures
 



Attached Files:







-989792453.mp4
File size: 1.9 MB
Views: 1


----------



## Dream143r

@Rach87 tracking on mine says it won't be at the lab till Monday.


----------



## CakeCottage

Skye75 said:


> Wishing you nothing but the best @CakeCottage :dust:




Reiko_ctu said:


> Praying for both those babies xx




wannabeprego said:


> I will keep both of the babies in my thoughts and prayers! I hope that everything is going to be okay and the other baby catches up on growth.
> 
> It is totally normal to not see a heartbeat yet at 5 weeks though, it is still very early. Everything looks great with the one embryo based on how many weeks you are. I didn’t see a heart beat at 5 weeks either, but I did at 6 weeks.




Rach87 said:


> @CakeCottage glad to see the one baby is doing well for your g.a. , really hope the other sac catches up and grows healthy and strong too. Are they rescanning you soon to check it?




Teafor2 said:


> @CakeCottage It could just be too early for the heartbeat like a lot of others mentioned. When will you get another scan? Hope the second baby catches up on growth and when you go next time you see two little heartbeats!

Thank you all. I’m being rescanned on Tuesday xx


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @MummyToAmberx hope you’re ok and you get your rainbow soon

@CakeCottage yay hello baby!

@Dream143r do you have a guess what youre having? Im thinking boy for me - this pregnancy is similar to my sons so far.


----------



## playgirl666

@Sarah Pearce lovely scan, so pleased all looks good :) x


----------



## Sarah Pearce

playgirl666 said:


> @Sarah Pearce lovely scan, so pleased all looks good :) x

@playgirl666 thank you hun got midwife on the 26th of this month


----------



## Rach87

Woops realized my earlier post was meant for you @Sarah Pearce lol - yay baby !!


----------



## wannabeprego

My 7 week US just got done this morning! Everything looks great with baby! HB was at 161 and baby was measuring right in the 7 week range, so right on schedule. I have included pictures. The US lady was nice enough to do a 3D US also so I included that. She was explaining where arms head and legs will grow. BW results will be later but I’m not worried about them since US looks so great!


----------



## wannabeprego

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Sorry i have not been on for a while just been trying to deal with and get my head around the fact things have not worked out, we lost our bean the 2nd of may.
> 
> I am wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months, all the best x

I am so very sorry to hear this Hun! I am so sorry for your loss! Big huge hugs to you! I hope that you get your rainbow baby very soon! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello lovely ladies my self and my husband went for our scan today I am 7 weeks and 5 days baby is due 26th December 2021 we can't wait for our rainbow baby to be in our arm I am posting some pictures
> View attachment 1098316

Beautiful scan picture! I am so happy that everything looks so great!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

wannabeprego said:


> Beautiful scan picture! I am so happy that everything looks so great!!! Yeah!!!

@wannabeprego thank you got my midwife appointment on 26th of May and then the dating scan


----------



## Dream143r

@Rach87 I'm totally team boy. Always wanted to be a boy mom but I've got the feeling in my gut it's a girl. Even though there hasn't been much difference in this pregnancy than the one with my son. EEEK! Can we just skip the weekend already? lol Yours will be a tie breaker right?


----------



## aymz1983

Great scan photos @wannabeprego :)

Had my in person booking appt with midwife today so nice to put a face to a name, got all my notes etc which was fun. I'm being referred to consultant due to age, weight and high blood pressure which I've started tablets for.

Dating scan in 13 days so of course that will now drag!

Hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## Rach87

Yay @wannabeprego great scan!

@aymz1983 glad you have started a good regimen - hope the next 2 weeks goes by quick

@Dream143r i just checked tracking and it was delivered to the lab this morning at 11am!!! :headspin: I might get my results tomorrow! Now Im super excited! Lol also impressed it went from the Detroit mail center to La Jolla, California in 24 hours.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MummyToAmberx 

I am so very sorry for ure loss. U are in my thoughts.


----------



## Skye75

So sorry for your loss @MummyToAmberx :hug:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

@MummyToAmberx 

so sorry for your loss hun x


----------



## playgirl666

@MummyToAmberx I'm so sorry to hear that :( thoughts are with u x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thank you ladies.

I will pop my head back in later on down the line to see how everyone's LOs are doing. 

Wishing you all smooth journeys xx


----------



## wannabeprego

I finally got my lab results back from yesterday! Everything looks great and so does baby based on my US yesterday! 

-My estrogen was 1,651.9
- HCG was greater than 12,000 (I don't have the exact number because they just gave a general range of numbers again, but that is way higher than the last time, so i am happy with that)
-Progesterone is still holding steady at over 40
I hope that all of you lovely ladies are having a wonderful weekend!

Does anyone have any fun weekend plans?


----------



## Tasha36089

@MummyToAmberx im so sorry. Hope you are as ok as can be xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi ladies, I'm a little late to the party but I'm very cautiously popping by and hopeful I will join you....I'm still trying not to get too ahead of myself. Currently 13 or14dpo but had some light bleeding the past couple of days (seems to have stopped now). Hoping it's nothing serious as my temp has stayed up and lines are getting a teeny bit darker. My cycle was a bit wonky and I ovulated unusually late around cd28 so going by that EDD is 22nd Jan 2022.
My latest tests.... top 25miu, bottom apparently 10.


----------



## Rach87

Yay @BabyBrain80 so hope it was just little beany getting snuggly!


----------



## Rach87

Well......


I wont be tossing my sons things until I have my anatomy scan, but looks like my poor boy and hubby will be outnumbered.


----------



## Tasha36089

Awww that’s lovely @Rach87. Are they usually quite accurate?
Congratulations @BabyBrain80 hope your lines continue to get darker.

How’s everyone feeling? I woke up this morning not feeling sick and managed to eat which was great but of course I panicked. Found hb on the Doppler though. And felt a little nauseous this afternoon. I’ve definitely been feeling little taps tonight too.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @BabyBrain80 I really hope that was baby getting snug and ure tests keep getting darker. 


Oh wow @Rach87 that's so cool to know so early. 
Is the sneek peak test accurate? 
I've never done it b4. I normally just wait untill 16 weeks and have a gender scan or I wait untill my anomaly scan and find out then but if it is accurate that's so so cool u can find out so early in pregnancy. 


@Tasha36089 
Wow that's so early to feel stuff. 
I only strated feeling movements from 19 weeks. 
I thought I felt taps at 14 weeks but now I'm sure it was just gas lol. 
So good when u can hear little one on the doppler isn't it. 
I used mine loads from 10 weeks. 
I don't tend to use it so much now that I can feel propper movements and kicks but if he goes quite and I get worried I do get it out occasionally. 


Looking forward to warmer weather now and being able to show off the bump hehe.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I’m so tempted by this sneak peak test! Very tempted! Congrats @Rach87 

Anyone else get loss of symptoms around 7 weeks? My boobs are barely tender anymore. They were agony around 4 and 5 weeks. Apart from extreme fatigue, I have nothing. Though I seem to have developed carpal tunnel syndrome in my left hand. It’s very painful. Never had it before. Was reading it can be pregnancy related??


----------



## aymz1983

IsabellaJayne said:


> I’m so tempted by this sneak peak test! Very tempted! Congrats @Rach87
> 
> Anyone else get loss of symptoms around 7 weeks? My boobs are barely tender anymore. They were agony around 4 and 5 weeks. Apart from extreme fatigue, I have nothing. Though I seem to have developed carpal tunnel syndrome in my left hand. It’s very painful. Never had it before. Was reading it can be pregnancy related??

I developed carpal tunnel with my youngest, it was worse after I had him tbh! I can feel it tingling again now but I'm hoping it's just where I'm lying on it sometimes...maybe...

@Rach87 that's great news! I've heard they're quite accurate too so I'm sure it will be confirmed at your gender scan :)


----------



## Teafor2

IsabellaJayne said:


> I’m so tempted by this sneak peak test! Very tempted! Congrats @Rach87
> 
> Anyone else get loss of symptoms around 7 weeks? My boobs are barely tender anymore. They were agony around 4 and 5 weeks. Apart from extreme fatigue, I have nothing. Though I seem to have developed carpal tunnel syndrome in my left hand. It’s very painful. Never had it before. Was reading it can be pregnancy related??

I just read today that carpal tunnel can be a pregnancy symptom, which I found so strange. Symptoms can come and go, so they may feel better for a day or two and then come back. I had nausea that went away for about a week which made me very nervous and has now come back worse than before!


----------



## wannabeprego

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a little late to the party but I'm very cautiously popping by and hopeful I will join you....I'm still trying not to get too ahead of myself. Currently 13 or14dpo but had some light bleeding the past couple of days (seems to have stopped now). Hoping it's nothing serious as my temp has stayed up and lines are getting a teeny bit darker. My cycle was a bit wonky and I ovulated unusually late around cd28 so going by that EDD is 22nd Jan 2022.
> My latest tests.... top 25miu, bottom apparently 10.
> View attachment 1098361

congrats and welcome to the group! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies - Im still holding onto the tiniest slice of hope that Im the 0.1% and they got it wrong :haha: Oh well my daughter is beyond ecstatic and my friend has a 4 month old girl so they’ll only be 11 months apart - besties by default.

@IsabellaJayne my symptoms lessened around 8.5 weeks. Not gone but I could drink coffee again which was my one aversion and I have a bit of energy back.


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> Well......
> View attachment 1098364
> 
> 
> I wont be tossing my sons things until I have my anatomy scan, but looks like my poor boy and hubby will be outnumbered.


Oh wow! How exciting! Congrats on team pink! It will be interesting to see if the anatomy scan matches those results! They are supposedly like 99% accurate so there is a good chance that they will!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 sorry you didn’t get the result you wanted! I’m sure your son will get along really well with a little sister too though. Did you keep your DDs stuff to use again?
ETA: I totally think you should keep the possibility of a boy in mind because of the reviews of the test! It’s likely a girl but there’s stories of them being wrong on both genders!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

aymz1983 said:


> I developed carpal tunnel with my youngest, it was worse after I had him tbh! I can feel it tingling again now but I'm hoping it's just where I'm lying on it sometimes...maybe...
> 
> @Rach87 that's great news! I've heard they're quite accurate too so I'm sure it will be confirmed at your gender scan :)

Ugh I had carpal tunnel with my 2nd and it definitely was worse afterwards holding and feeding her. I’m a massage therapist so I was really worried it wouldn’t get better and I’d not be able to work again!! But at 3 months pp it cleared up. She was also my spd baby, so strange she affected my joints and the other pregnancies haven’t!!

try and drink lots of water to minimize swelling and don’t bend your wrists while you sleep... maybe grab some wrist braces to wear to bed! Hope it doesn’t get worse xx


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu I gave away all my baby gear, but I have some of her clothes left - I sold a ton of it on sale sites, but my friend whos dd is 4 mos said I can have all of her clothes - and we have the same style so Im not worried about clothes. Just bummed as my dd and this one will be 6 yrs apart so worried the age gap is too big for a super close relationship - plus she’ll be in school this coming year and it’ll be just my son and this new baby and I dont want her to feel like she’s being replaced. I know its probably just hormonal anxiety worries but always wanted all boys - just my luck to get 2 girls. Lol


----------



## Teafor2

I’ve had a bit of bleeding again today at 6 weeks and 5 days. I noticed it when I went to the toilet this morning. It was like watery dark red/brown on the paper. I’ve had no cramping so I hope it’s okay. I took the medication they gave me last week against contractions and hoping it will help if something is going on. Last time I assumed the bleeding was from a long bike ride but this time I don’t know. All I did yesterday was go grocery shopping and dh carried all the heavy things.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Sorry its not what u wanted and I did read the sneek peak can be wrong and has been wrong. 
But boy or girl I'm sure ure be happy. U won't even care by the time it's born. .

@IsabellaJayne 
My symptoms wud come and go but generally got worse around 9 weeks but still some days were worse than others. 

@Teafor2 

Sounds very similar to what I had at 6 and almost 15 weeks. Red blood but watery in consistency. I had no cramps with the 6 weeks bleed but I did have cramps with the 15 weeks one. 

Pop a pad on and keep an eye on it hon. I found mine was mainly when wiping but it did make it to my underwear and looked like AF at first. 
Only wud last about half hour to a hour then wud get lighter and turn pink when wiping then back to clear. 

Hopefully it stops and is just something like what I have a cervical erosion. 
If u are worried I wud seek medical help. 

Praying all is ok


----------



## wannabeprego

Teafor2 said:


> I’ve had a bit of bleeding again today at 6 weeks and 5 days. I noticed it when I went to the toilet this morning. It was like watery dark red/brown on the paper. I’ve had no cramping so I hope it’s okay. I took the medication they gave me last week against contractions and hoping it will help if something is going on. Last time I assumed the bleeding was from a long bike ride but this time I don’t know. All I did yesterday was go grocery shopping and dh carried all the heavy things.

I am so sorry about the bleeding starting back up again! Big hugs to you! I hope that it stops soon and that everything will be okay! XOXO


----------



## Teafor2

When I checked my bedsheets later there was a bit of blood on them from bleeding before I woke up. The bleeding stopped, but the past hour or two I have been a bit crampy and just had pink on the paper again after using the toilet. I’m trying to calm myself down by looking at the statistics for a miscarriage at this point in my pregnancy, and on that online calculator I’m below 10%, but I’m worried with the cramping. I’m also still very nauseas so I’m hoping that’s a good sign...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> When I checked my bedsheets later there was a bit of blood on them from bleeding before I woke up. The bleeding stopped, but the past hour or two I have been a bit crampy and just had pink on the paper again after using the toilet. I’m trying to calm myself down by looking at the statistics for a miscarriage at this point in my pregnancy, and on that online calculator I’m below 10%, but I’m worried with the cramping. I’m also still very nauseas so I’m hoping that’s a good sign...

Ugh that sucks that you’re bleeding a bit. The beginning is such a stressful time. But lots of women bleed so I would try not to worry. Maybe you really do need to just rest, like no grocery shoppping or anything for a while?


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh that sucks that you’re bleeding a bit. The beginning is such a stressful time. But lots of women bleed so I would try not to worry. Maybe you really do need to just rest, like no grocery shoppping or anything for a while?

Yeah I am wondering the same thing. It seems to have stopped again for now and it never picked up. There is just a bit of pink/brown on my underwear. I’ll just stick to lying around the apartment like before. It sucks because it makes my nausea so much better when I can get outside and take a walk, but maybe even that is too much right now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Yeah I am wondering the same thing. It seems to have stopped again for now and it never picked up. There is just a bit of pink/brown on my underwear. I’ll just stick to lying around the apartment like before. It sucks because it makes my nausea so much better when I can get outside and take a walk, but maybe even that is too much right now.

I’m on the other side of nausea finally now... it’s a long challenging first tri if you can’t get the fresh air that helps... but it won’t last forever!! It feels like it will tho when you’re in the thick of it. Sending all my hugs your way because I know how awful it is xx


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney thanks. Theyre supposed to be pretty accurate but either way I’ll deal with it lol. I had pretty bad gender disappointment with my dd - took a couple months to get excited. This time its like I knew even though this pregnancy is closer to my sons - I just had a feeling I wouldnt get another boy. Im not overly disappointed this time - just mildly bummed. More bummed theres such a huge age gap between my dd and this one. Oh well I know it’ll all work out :)

@Teafor2 so sorry about the bleeding again. You may just have a very sensitive cervix so any motion might cause some issue. Have you tried asking your OB their recommendation? Drink lots of fluid and binge watch some shows for now :)


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 I was at the er last week for the bleeding and they put me on some medication to prevent muscle spasms, magnesium, and put me on sick leave until I see my ob next week. I’m only supposed to take the medication for muscle spasms when I have cramping, but I haven’t really had any between the bleeding last week and the bleeding today. So far today’s bleeding seems to follow the same pattern as last week’s, so hopefully it will just stop like before. I also live on the 5th floor of a building with no elevator, so I’m sure going up and down the stairs doesn’t help.

@Reiko_ctu Ugh the nausea is literally the worst. I haven’t thrown up yet (although today I was very close), but I’m just nauseas all day. Eating is such a chore and nothing sounds good. You’re right that when it’s bad it seems like it will never end. Thanks for the words of encouragement, it really does help!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks. Theyre supposed to be pretty accurate but either way I’ll deal with it lol. I had pretty bad gender disappointment with my dd - took a couple months to get excited. This time its like I knew even though this pregnancy is closer to my sons - I just had a feeling I wouldnt get another boy. Im not overly disappointed this time - just mildly bummed. More bummed theres such a huge age gap between my dd and this one. Oh well I know it’ll all work out :)
> 
> @Teafor2 so sorry about the bleeding again. You may just have a very sensitive cervix so any motion might cause some issue. Have you tried asking your OB their recommendation? Drink lots of fluid and binge watch some shows for now :)

I wouldn’t be too bummed about the age gap. It won’t be what you imagined but it’ll be very special. And you’ll have a helper!! My SIL had a surprised baby when her kids were 4,6,8... they honestly have the sweetest relationship now despite the larger age gap! Very protective older siblings! Just prepare yourself for something different :)


----------



## Teafor2

So I’ve been thinking about what could possibly be irritating my cervix in the evening to cause bleeding today as we haven’t dtd since I had bleeding last week and I’m not doing any sports at the moment. Now I’m wondering if inserting my progesterone each night irritates my cervix and could be causing the spotting.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 

Will u be finding out for sure when ure 16 weeks hon? I think once u know for sure it will give u time to get used to it and to bond with ure baby. 
I'm not gonna lie I was hoping for a boy this time. At the start of my pregnancy I really thought I was having a girl because I had one episode of feeling sick when smelling fried food.
With our 8 year old dd I cudnt stand the smell of fried food it made me gag. 
I also did the baking soda genda test and I did it with my son at 10 weeks and it fizzed like beer and gave me a boy result and it was right. 

But this one I did it 3 times and got a girl result. 

But when my symptoms kicked in and once I started craving stuff I just new I was having a boy. 
Even so when we went for our gender scan I started having doughts but as soon as we see that Penis my heart lepped and I actually cheered haha. 
Don't get me wrong I wud of been happy with a girl too as my main concern was a healthy baby. 
But our 8 Yr old is a right little diva and I'm not sure I cud of handled another girl lmao. 
I do love it that boys seem to stay babies for alot longer than girls. 
And I love it how cuddly boys are and how they are usually mummy boys. 
Love our dd to bits but she is hard work lol. 

When we had Tommy there was a 7 year age gap between him and our dd. It was like being pregnant for the very first time again because of the age gap. But they get on great. She loves playing with him it's so nice. 
U will be fine hon. 



@Teafor2 

I'm wondering if u do have a erosion hon it sounds so familiar to me. 
I hated the first trimester. 
Tbh it's never a trimester I love because my first baby I lost at almost 11 weeks after seeing it on a scan with a heartbeat. 
So the first trimester for me is always such a anxious time. 
I've never had bleeding in pregnancy b4 unless it was a loss. 

So when I had it at 6 weeks with this one I really thought it was all over. 
Everyone on here kept telling me it cud be a uratated cervix but with history I just thought the worst. 
I rang my GP in tears on the day I started bleeding and they managed to get me in for a scan in the emergency early pregnancy unit for the next day.
Like u the bleeding stopped but I was still worried. 
But went for a scan and there was beanie and a healthy HB. 
I felt relieved but after a few days the anxiety came back. 

I had on off spotting right up untill week 8 or 9. I had another early scan at 8+1 weeks and again it showed a gummy bear this time with a healthy HB. 
No reasons cud be found for the spotting or bleeding at that point. 
Once I hit 14 weeks and 2nd tri I felt so happy. 
And them bam 14+5 weeks i woke up bleeding. 
I spent the day in A&E waiting to be seen. 
Sat in that waiting room was horrible. 
I sat there googling what happens when u have a miscarriage at almost 15 weeks and it scared me to death. 
But the bleeding stopped. 
By the time I was moved to the early pregnancy unit and was Finally seen by a doctor, the bleeding had completely stopped. 

I thought being as I was almost 15 weeks they wud of scanned me but they didn't. 
They listened to babies HB on a doppler which was good. 
Then the doctor did a internal and that was when the erosion was discovered. 
I had heard about erosions on here but I still did some research and learnt that they are very very common in pregnancy. 
Basicly inside the cervix is loads of little blood vessels, but sometimes in pregnancy with the changing hormones one or more of the blood vessels can start to move to the outside. 
I only had one but u can have more. 
It doesn't cause any harm to the pregnancy or the baby but any pressure can iritate it and make it bleed. 
We had dtd the day b4 and I think maybe dh was a tiny bit rough and that's what irritated it. 


I really hope ure bleeding is just down to something like this. 
It's good the bleeding has stopped hon. 
I think still having symptoms is a good sign too. 

Is there anyway u cud push for a scan just to put ure mind at rest a bit.


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations @Rach87 on team pink, sorry it's not what you wanted but I'm sure pink will grow on you!!

I'm so sorry the bleeding has returned @Teafor2 everything crossed for you that it settles down. Maybe it is from the progesterone. 



Two more days till my 12 week scan, it cannot come quick enough!


----------



## Rach87

Eeeek so close to 2nd tri @Skye75 !! 

@Suggerhoney yes I’ll be confirming gender with a scan

thanks ladies, I’ll be totally fine just always wanted to be a fully boy mom - now Im only 1 outta 3. Lol :shrug:

@Teafor2 5th floor walk up and suppositories sound like a recipe for irritation. Hope you’ll be able to find some balance between rest and activity that will keep the bleeding at bay.


----------



## Teafor2

Thanks for the reassurance everyone <3 I just can’t wait for this trimester to be over. Between the nausea and stress from bleeding I am not enjoying it at all. Only one more week until my 8 week scan!


----------



## Skye75

Had a call from the ultrasound place and they booked me in with someone that can't do 12 week scans lol. So I get to have it tomorrow instead at 11w6d.


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 thats great! One less day of worry. Weird though they would have a tech that cant do a certain gestational age ultrasound? 

I was so wrapped up in finding out its most likely another little lady that I totally forgot my booking in appt/scan is on Wednesday! So excited. I will say finding out gender early somehow has relieved anxiety and now I dont feel as anxious/stressed for my next scans. No idea why as gender has no bearing on health of baby but I feel calmer now. Must be weird pregnancy hormones. :tease:Lol


----------



## Teafor2

I’ve had another bleed this evening. Sat down to use the toilet and a couple blood clots fell into the toilet. Since then I’ve had dark pink when wiping but only a bit on my underwear. I’ll be 7 weeks tomorrow. If it picks up or I start cramping I’ll go back to the er.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> I’ve had another bleed this evening. Sat down to use the toilet and a couple blood clots fell into the toilet. Since then I’ve had dark pink when wiping but only a bit on my underwear. I’ll be 7 weeks tomorrow. If it picks up or I start cramping I’ll go back to the er.

Ugh I’m so sorry. I wonder if the clots were just dried up from last bleed... things can take a while to work their way out. Have you tested since you’ve been bleeding?


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh I’m so sorry. I wonder if the clots were just dried up from last bleed... things can take a while to work their way out. Have you tested since you’ve been bleeding?

After the first bleed I had an ultrasound and we saw the heartbeat. That was one week ago. They told me to come back to the er if the bleeding increases or if I have a lot of pain, otherwise I should just wait for my first appointment which is on the 24th. Yesterday and today were similar to the first time I had bleeding. Each time it’s a gush followed by a bit of spotting for a couple hours and then it stops.

I’m still VERY nauseas all day and still have tender breasts and sensitive nipples.


----------



## aymz1983

Teafor2 said:


> After the first bleed I had an ultrasound and we saw the heartbeat. That was one week ago. They told me to come back to the er if the bleeding increases or if I have a lot of pain, otherwise I should just wait for my first appointment which is on the 24th. Yesterday and today were similar to the first time I had bleeding. Each time it’s a gush followed by a bit of spotting for a couple hours and then it stops.
> 
> I’m still VERY nauseas all day and still have tender breasts and sensitive nipples.

Is it not worth going back to the ER anyway or maybe seeing if you can get a private scan, I'm just thinking of ways to reassure you so you don't have to wait a week still until your appointment? I'm sure it's all ok and as someone else said, clots could be dried from last bleed. Still having symptoms is a good sign :)


----------



## Tasha36089

Hope you’re ok @Teafor2. I’d probably get checked out for peace of mind.


----------



## Teafor2

@Reiko_ctu and @Tasha36089 I am thinking of going back if it happens again. For now it has basically stopped again and still no cramping. Still nothing on my underwear, just some pink when wiping.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh goodness @Teafor2 how stressful. 
I think if it was me I wud get checked out. 
Just thinking of u having to wait another week. 
A week is a long time when ure worried. 
I really hope it is nothing bad and everything is all good. 
I have heard of womon that have gushes of blood with a SCH. Maybe it's something like that hon. 
I've seen loads of pregnant womon on here have those and after a few weeks the body just like devolves it. 
Also u can get clots with them. 
It's basically a small hemorrhage on the gestational sac. It doesn't normally harm the pregnancy but just causes alof of anxiety because of the bleeding. 
I hope u can get some answers soon? Have u tested again? 

@Skye75 
Good luck with ure dating scan hon.


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh goodness @Teafor2 how stressful.
> I think if it was me I wud get checked out.
> Just thinking of u having to wait another week.
> A week is a long time when ure worried.
> I really hope it is nothing bad and everything is all good.
> I have heard of womon that have gushes of blood with a SCH. Maybe it's something like that hon.
> I've seen loads of pregnant womon on here have those and after a few weeks the body just like devolves it.
> Also u can get clots with them.
> It's basically a small hemorrhage on the gestational sac. It doesn't normally harm the pregnancy but just causes alof of anxiety because of the bleeding.
> I hope u can get some answers soon? Have u tested again?
> 
> @Skye75
> Good luck with ure dating scan hon.

I have read about those as well and I was wondering the same thing. I haven’t tested again since I’m 7 weeks and I don’t want to get stressed if there is a hook effect and the test is lighter. Seeing the heartbeat was enough to confirm for me that there is definitely a little bub in there, just not sure how they are doing at the moment. Honestly my nausea is so bad and has been getting worse as time passes, and that has really reassured me.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> I have read about those as well and I was wondering the same thing. I haven’t tested again since I’m 7 weeks and I don’t want to get stressed if there is a hook effect and the test is lighter. Seeing the heartbeat was enough to confirm for me that there is definitely a little bub in there, just not sure how they are doing at the moment. Honestly my nausea is so bad and has been getting worse as time passes, and that has really reassured me.


That has to be a good sign hon. 
With the baby I lost at 10+4 weeks I don't think I had any neasea at all. 
Just felt really really tired all the time. I think neasea is a good sign that all is well. 
It cud well be a SCH hon. That's what I'm thinking. 
If it was a MC I think u wub be bleeding heavy by now and its wudnt start and stop.


----------



## Skye75

@Rach87 yeah a bit weird a tech that can't do a 12 week scan!! A bit bummed I won't be actually 12 weeks, I'm 11w6d today but what's one day I guess!! Going to try and drink a fair bit to get some clear pictures. OH has gotten the day off to come and because Beau has fracture clinic at 8.10am this morning too.. hopefully he'll get the full cast today but not holding my breath. 

Oh @Teafor2 that sucks you've had more bleeding, can't imagine how stressful that would be! I'd definitely just go get checked again for peace of mind.. or do any places near you do private ultrasounds? 
I'm unlucky, the nearest private ultrasound clinic is 500km away from me. Probably for the best for me otherwise I'd probably be going every week lol.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Teafor2 I’m so sorry about the bleeding starting again! I hope that it completely stops soon and that everything will be alright. Big hugs to you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

It's early hours of the morning I can't sleep. 
@Skye75 
Just wanted to wish u all the best for ure dating scan today hon I hope it all goes really well. Looking forward to seeing photos. Ure gonna be so amazed seeing how much baby had grown and also how much baby looks like a baby now too. 
Hope u manage to sleep well hon. 

@Teafor2 
I really hope the bleeding stops completely.


----------



## Skye75

It's my NT scan today @Suggerhoney :) Thanks for the well wishes. 2 more hours to wait. 

My son got his full cast on today, finally back at school tomorrow. Here are his xrays from today showing the location of the pins o.0


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> @Rach87 yeah a bit weird a tech that can't do a 12 week scan!! A bit bummed I won't be actually 12 weeks, I'm 11w6d today but what's one day I guess!! Going to try and drink a fair bit to get some clear pictures. OH has gotten the day off to come and because Beau has fracture clinic at 8.10am this morning too.. hopefully he'll get the full cast today but not holding my breath.
> 
> Oh @Teafor2 that sucks you've had more bleeding, can't imagine how stressful that would be! I'd definitely just go get checked again for peace of mind.. or do any places near you do private ultrasounds?
> I'm unlucky, the nearest private ultrasound clinic is 500km away from me. Probably for the best for me otherwise I'd probably be going every week lol.

I don’t think I can get a private ultrasound, but I know if I go to the er for more bleeding they will probably do one again. Crazy x-ray! Glad your son is doing well enough to return to school.


----------



## Skye75

Well baby measuring 12w2d
Very active on the scan lol! By the scan results everything looks great, just need to combine those with my bloods to calculate downs risk.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

@Skye75 lovely scan :) 

@Teafor2 id check it out, especially if it means they will scan you. I’d need the peace of mind. I hope you’re okay


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Just a fun little experiment I wanted to do with my left over tests :haha: 

these are tests done in 5mls of pee and 30 mls of water. So interesting that there’s hardly any urine in there yet they’re so strong


----------



## aymz1983

Lovely scan pics @Skye75 makes me want mine to hurry up now! Only 9 days (and counting ha)


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 look at that itty bitty profile! :happydance: Incredible how they go from a blob to a full on human in just a few short weeks! Amazes me every time. Hope the bloods turn out well - did they tell you the nuchal measurements? 
Also woo for measuring ahead! Did they change your due date? 
Yikes on the pins! But glad he can get back to some normalcy - will the pins stay or do they remove them? Hes so young just wonder how that works with him having so much to grow still.

@IsabellaJayne i loved testing the hook theory - crazy how it works! Has to feel so good to see those super strong lines :)


----------



## Tasha36089

@Skye75 lovely scan pics. Proper baby looking now. Mine seems so far away, it’s 2 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 Great pictures! You must be so happy :) 

Today I had ramen for lunch, but a really good one made with this great broth that had been cooked for hours and I’ve barely had any nausea at all since eating it. I think the bone broth really helped because I spent a lot of the morning before that gagging in front of the toilet. I’ll definitely make some broth of my own to keep in the freezer and see if it helps! Thought I’d pass on the tip to all the other sick mamas. 

As for the bleeding I’m actually feeling okay about it. My pregnancy symptoms are so strong and it always stopped so quickly with very little on my underwear. I think everything will be okay when I go for my scan on Monday.


----------



## aymz1983

I've had quite a good day today that I'm started by to worry a little now, but I don't know if I'm worrying unnecessarily!?
My boobs are less sore today (not completely pain free mind!) And I've had no issues with nausea or feeling ridiculously full. I've had a headache all afternoon which hasn't shifted despite paracetamol and I've had twinges? Cramps? Some sort of pain inside which vaguely feels like it did with my last pregnancy although I was further along when I had that. I think...

I think my pregnancy app tells me that this week (currently I'm 10+5 by lmp, 10+1 by my ovulation) the placenta really kicks it up a gear ready to take over so could that be why I'm feeling less symptoms today? I'm sure tomorrow will be business a usual now I've said my worries out loud but can't help it lol. I think I'm going to worry until scan next week. 

@Teafor2 glad bleeding seems to have stopped and thanks for the tip!


----------



## Skye75

Thanks everyone!! 
Yes how amazing is it, goes from a blob to actually looking like a human. Can't wait for my gender scan even though I'm 110% sure now it's a boy lol!! 17 more days. Will be great because we have to travel to Perth to have it done so we are staying for two nights, will be a good little get away and opportunity to do some shopping to and stay in a fancy hotel without the kids! 

@Rach87 no they don't change your due date for some reason, but surely if it consistently keeps measuring ahead they might? Will be interesting to see on the gender scan, not sure if they check age measurements though. I should be 14w3d for that. 
The sonographer didn't tell me what the measurements were but said it looked fine.


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> I've had quite a good day today that I'm started by to worry a little now, but I don't know if I'm worrying unnecessarily!?
> My boobs are less sore today (not completely pain free mind!) And I've had no issues with nausea or feeling ridiculously full. I've had a headache all afternoon which hasn't shifted despite paracetamol and I've had twinges? Cramps? Some sort of pain inside which vaguely feels like it did with my last pregnancy although I was further along when I had that. I think...
> 
> I think my pregnancy app tells me that this week (currently I'm 10+5 by lmp, 10+1 by my ovulation) the placenta really kicks it up a gear ready to take over so could that be why I'm feeling less symptoms today? I'm sure tomorrow will be business a usual now I've said my worries out loud but can't help it lol. I think I'm going to worry until scan next week.
> 
> @Teafor2 glad bleeding seems to have stopped and thanks for the tip!

My boobs are much less sore now. I woke up Saturday morning with no nausea and ate as normal till lunch then was sick all afternoon lol. I’ve been nauseous since but it seems slightly better than it was. Also been having a few twinges so I wouldn’t worry, you sound pretty similar.


----------



## aymz1983

Tasha36089 said:


> My boobs are much less sore now. I woke up Saturday morning with no nausea and ate as normal till lunch then was sick all afternoon lol. I’ve been nauseous since but it seems slightly better than it was. Also been having a few twinges so I wouldn’t worry, you sound pretty similar.

Thank you :) I know logically it's most likely all fine, just having a wobble lol.


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 I’m sure it is fine, and like you said probably the placenta starting to do it’s job. Enjoy feeling good! I’m very sick and very jealous of everyone that can actually enjoy eating ;)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lovely scan picks @Skye75
Hope the bloods come back all good. I had a 1 in 33 chance for downs.
But all my scans inuding the NT was perfect. And my anomaly scan was perfect.
That's why I was so eager to get my anomaly scan here and why I was so anxious.

We haven't had the Amnio done and I'm just trusting in God that baby is healthy like he shows on all scans.

I was told my age probably gave me a false positive and that's what I'm hoping.
Glad u was put forward slightly.


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Well baby measuring 12w2d
> Very active on the scan lol! By the scan results everything looks great, just need to combine those with my bloods to calculate downs risk.
> 
> View attachment 1098456
> View attachment 1098457
> View attachment 1098458

Beautiful scan pictures!


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> Lovely scan picks @Skye75
> Hope the bloods come back all good. I had a 1 in 33 chance for downs.
> But all my scans inuding the NT was perfect. And my anomaly scan was perfect.
> That's why I was so eager to get my anomaly scan here and why I was so anxious.
> 
> We haven't had the Amnio done and I'm just trusting in God that baby is healthy like he shows on all scans.
> 
> I was told my age probably gave me a false positive and that's what I'm hoping.
> Glad u was put forward slightly.

@Skye, I am so glad that everything is looking great with your baby and that baby is healthy! The fact that your NT scan looks great is a wonderful sign! That is usually where they can see down syndrome, and your baby looks healthy and normal. I wouldn't worry about that anymore and I would just try to enjoy the pregnancy! I honestly feel like those early blood tests to detect birth defects cause a lot of unnecessary worry since there can be so many false positives. The ultrasound will ultimately reveal the truth. If there is indeed a problem, it will end up showing on there.


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannabeprego said:


> @Skye, I am so glad that everything is looking great with your baby and that baby is healthy! The fact that your NT scan looks great is a wonderful sign! That is usually where they can see down syndrome, and your baby looks healthy and normal. I wouldn't worry about that anymore and I would just try to enjoy the pregnancy! I honestly feel like those early blood tests to detect birth defects cause a lot of unnecessary worry since there can be so many false positives. The ultrasound will ultimately reveal the truth. If there is indeed a problem, it will end up showing on there.




Thanks hon. Tbh when we got the news a few days after my scan and bloods it was just awful. I was in such a state and cudnt stop crying. 
We did go for the NIPT and that scan went well too but the bloods kept coming back inconclusive. 

I had a liver transplant back in 2011 so they think it is down to that. 
My only option was the amno but I declined after suffering several miscarriages last year. 


Unfortunately not all scans do show downs. 
I was even told this at my anomaly scan. 
So we won't know for sure if he has it untill he is born. 
But I'm just trying to remain positive. 

His NT measurements at 13 weeks was 2.0mm so well within the normal. 

He has been perfect at every single scan. 

The anomaly scan was a huge deal because I new they wud be checking his heart and brain and all other organs. 
Thankfully everything was perfect and no soft or hard markers found for Downs. 

I'm a bit bummed we will not know for sure sure untill he is born. 
But praying he will be perfectly healthy. 

I kept hearing about the false positives too especially with older womon. 

I keep telling my myself that Jesus has got this and something deep inside of me is telling me that my baby boy is healthy and doesn't have downs syndrome.


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon. Tbh when we got the news a few days after my scan and bloods it was just awful. I was in such a state and cudnt stop crying.
> We did go for the NIPT and that scan went well too but the bloods kept coming back inconclusive.
> 
> I had a liver transplant back in 2011 so they think it is down to that.
> My only option was the amno but I declined after suffering several miscarriages last year.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not all scans do show downs.
> I was even told this at my anomaly scan.
> So we won't know for sure if he has it untill he is born.
> But I'm just trying to remain positive.
> 
> His NT measurements at 13 weeks was 2.0mm so well within the normal.
> 
> He has been perfect at every single scan.
> 
> The anomaly scan was a huge deal because I new they wud be checking his heart and brain and all other organs.
> Thankfully everything was perfect and no soft or hard markers found for Downs.
> 
> I'm a bit bummed we will not know for sure sure untill he is born.
> But praying he will be perfectly healthy.
> 
> I kept hearing about the false positives too especially with older womon.
> 
> I keep telling my myself that Jesus has got this and something deep inside of me is telling me that my baby boy is healthy and doesn't have downs syndrome.

I will continue to keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers! Big hugs to you! I don’t think we ever really ever stop worrying until our babies arrive safely! XOXO


----------



## Rach87

Bookin in appt went perfect. Little babe was sleeping soundly and wouldn't budge lol. Dr says maybe I’ll get a chill 3rd baby. :haha: Measuring at 10w6d so 2 days ahead! Woo Ive neeever measured ahead. She said they don't change my due date though but it really doesn't matter anyway - baby will come when they're ready. If I can figure out how to load the video I will, until then heres a couple pics :cloud9:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Bookin in appt went perfect. Little babe was sleeping soundly and wouldn't budge lol. Dr says maybe I’ll get a chill 3rd baby. :haha: Measuring at 10w6d so 2 days ahead! Woo Ive neeever measured ahead. She said they don't change my due date though but it really doesn't matter anyway - baby will come when they're ready. If I can figure out how to load the video I will, until then heres a couple pics :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1098513
> View attachment 1098514

So lovely!! What a cutie! Good luck with the chill third. Everyone told me third babies were chill and mine is a screeching tornado ;)


----------



## Rach87

:rofl: Well that was my first and theres literally no way there could ever be another like her - so Im hoping #3 will be similar to #2 who’s a pretty cool dude. Or at least somewhere in between. I will say having the terror for my first makes anything after a total breeze lol


----------



## aymz1983

Rach87 said:


> Bookin in appt went perfect. Little babe was sleeping soundly and wouldn't budge lol. Dr says maybe I’ll get a chill 3rd baby. :haha: Measuring at 10w6d so 2 days ahead! Woo Ive neeever measured ahead. She said they don't change my due date though but it really doesn't matter anyway - baby will come when they're ready. If I can figure out how to load the video I will, until then heres a couple pics :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1098513
> View attachment 1098514

Aww lovely! How exciting you're measuring ahead, why do they say they won't change due date though?! Glad all is well


----------



## Skye75

Awesome scan pictures @Rach87 :D
Do you have your 12 week scan booked?

I'm going to go off what bub was measuring, apparently at around 12 weeks it's pretty accurate.
I won't change my due date unless the 18 week scan is measuring consistent with these dates though.
I will ring and book it in for the 28th June, going off bubs measurements I'll be 18 weeks 27th June... eek that sounds SO soon!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Lovely scan pics @Rach87


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 Great scan photos! My sister was the third and she was a very chill and very big baby. My mom also said it was her fastest and easiest labour. Hopefully your third will be the same! 

As for me I’m still feeling super sick for a lot of the day. I’m trying to eat something with protein in the evening before bed and then some dry crackers each time I wake up to pee, but I’m always horrible in the mornings anyway. It definitely peaks around noon, and then I have some manageable hours in the afternoon, but it’s never completely gone. I can’t cook at all and every time I open my fridge I gag! I’ve been ordering takeout for lunch everyday and then eating it in bits and pieces throughout the afternoon and evening. I read the placenta begins taking over between weeks 8 and 10. I’m 7 weeks and 2 days now and just really hoping it kicks in sooner rather than later and I can get at least some relief!


----------



## Tasha36089

I think my sickness might be easing off now. I’m waking feeling a bit nauseous but not as bad as I was. Managing to eat breakfast and lunch but tea is still a no go. I’ve just been having snacks in the evening otherwise I feel sick again.


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 they dont do specific 12 weeks scans. Bc I have lupus I get scans every 3-4 weeks, I got my req for the anatomy scans at 19/20 weeks and waiting on MFM to call for my appt and they always do in depth scans. Next OB appt is June 16th. 

@aymz1983 not sure why they dont change the date - maybe bc so early theres room for measuring error? My OB office is very chill and natural which I love - they dont intervene unnecessarily and just moreso let nature take its course. So I guess a specific due date isnt super important to them? 

@Teafor2 I was baby #3 and from first contraction to birth was 55 min! My mom barely made it to the hospital lol. I was also the heaviest but still less than 8 lbs I think. My dd was 27 hrs labor, 1 hr pushing, ds was 50+ hrs labor (i stopped counting at that point lol) and 10 min pushing. So no idea how this one will be?? Really hope its not overly quick bc hospital is 30+ min away depending on traffic :/


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wannabeprego 

Thank you so very much for ure kindness and prayers I really appreciate it so very much. 
Yes that's so true we never stop worrying. 
I do feel alot more chill now after having my anomaly scan. But the run up to that i was so supper anxious. 
So glad it's out the way now and I feel like I can start enjoying my pregnancy at last. 


@Teafor2 
Urghhh I was like that in the first trimester. Esp around 9 10 weeks when my neasea was bad. Every time I went to the fridge I wud gag at some random smell. 
And even just the sight of something wud turn my stomach. It still does now. 
I don't really get so neasaus now. A little here and there but that's normally when I'm hungry. 
It goes as soon as I eat.

Think the placenta can take over from 12 to 14 weeks. 
I was still very neasaus untill 17 weeks then that's when it settled alot. 
I was never sick tho. But I was very close to it q few times. 
Hope it eases for you soon. Hon. 

How is the bleeding now? I really hope it has stopped. 

@Rach87 
Awww lovely scan hon. 
Sorry u have lupus tho I've heard that's very painful and not nice at all. 

My girl was very chilled at all my scans but its a loud tornado now and a mega diva lmao. It don't shut up either haha.


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> Bookin in appt went perfect. Little babe was sleeping soundly and wouldn't budge lol. Dr says maybe I’ll get a chill 3rd baby. :haha: Measuring at 10w6d so 2 days ahead! Woo Ive neeever measured ahead. She said they don't change my due date though but it really doesn't matter anyway - baby will come when they're ready. If I can figure out how to load the video I will, until then heres a couple pics :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1098513
> View attachment 1098514

Beautiful scan pictures!!!


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> @wannabeprego
> 
> Thank you so very much for ure kindness and prayers I really appreciate it so very much.
> Yes that's so true we never stop worrying.
> I do feel alot more chill now after having my anomaly scan. But the run up to that i was so supper anxious.
> So glad it's out the way now and I feel like I can start enjoying my pregnancy at last.
> 
> 
> @Teafor2
> Urghhh I was like that in the first trimester. Esp around 9 10 weeks when my neasea was bad. Every time I went to the fridge I wud gag at some random smell.
> And even just the sight of something wud turn my stomach. It still does now.
> I don't really get so neasaus now. A little here and there but that's normally when I'm hungry.
> It goes as soon as I eat.
> 
> Think the placenta can take over from 12 to 14 weeks.
> I was still very neasaus untill 17 weeks then that's when it settled alot.
> I was never sick tho. But I was very close to it q few times.
> Hope it eases for you soon. Hon.
> 
> How is the bleeding now? I really hope it has stopped.
> 
> @Rach87
> Awww lovely scan hon.
> Sorry u have lupus tho I've heard that's very painful and not nice at all.
> 
> My girl was very chilled at all my scans but its a loud tornado now and a mega diva lmao. It don't shut up either haha.

I’m also way worse when I’m hungry. The hard part is that I often wake up hungry and nauseas at 4 am, then again at 5 am, then again at 6 am, and then again at 7 and at that point I’m just so tired of eating little snacks that I try to just go back to sleep and end up waking up an hour later feeling horrible. Breakfast had been a bit easier today though, so hopefully today will be a good day sickness wise.

No more bleeding but I’ve had a bit of spotting still. Yesterday and the day before it was a bit of pink mucus on the paper after I use the toilet but it was gone an hour later. I think if it were a miscarriage I should have started really bleeding by now because it’s been 11 days since that first bleed. I’m still a bit worried about a missed miscarriage, but I’ve read that statistically they are quite rare.


----------



## Dream143r

Well after several emails to SeakPeek customer service and DMs on their instagram page. I finally got my results. We're having a girl. Quite a bit of gender disappointment over here for myself and my hubby. We really wanted a brother for our son but for whatever reason God has deemed it fit to plan this little Christmas girl in our lives. We are grateful but still a little sad. Hoping I get over it soon.


----------



## nmv

HEY EVERYBODY!!! :hi:
12 dpo...Due 1-30-22

I still can't believe my little girl might actually get a sibling!!! \\:D/

After having 3 early miscarriages in the past, I'm so nervous! I'm trying not to plan ahead too much, because its extra crushing when the little bean doesn't stick...

I'm here fussing over my test lines. I just REALLY need to see them getting darker, and they're not yet. :roll: 

Please tell me I'm overreacting...that all your tests looked like this early on!


----------



## Rach87

@Dream143r i understand on the gender disappointment. I will say my son and daughter are the absolute best of friends -they have a better relationship than any of my friends same gender siblings. I know it doesn’t take away the sadness of what you wanted-but it could be a good thing:)

@nmv congrats and welcome!! Remember to only compare every other days tests. So if you take out the 11dpo, 10-12 is a good jump in darkness. Ic’s don’t always progress as quickly as frer does. Have you taken any frer?


----------



## Tasha36089

@Dream143r sorry you’re disappointed. My eldest son,13 and one of my twins who is a girl and 10 have a brilliant bond too. In fact they are always arguing with their siblings of the same sex. 

@nmv was going to say what Rach said about every other day and I’d say that progression is good. I didn’t even test positive till 12dpo with this one. I understand your anxiety about miscarriage, I have also had 3 and I know a few of the other girls have had losses too. I still worry now. Congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## wannabeprego

nmv said:


> HEY EVERYBODY!!! :hi:
> 12 dpo...Due 1-30-22
> 
> I still can't believe my little girl might actually get a sibling!!! \\:D/
> 
> After having 3 early miscarriages in the past, I'm so nervous! I'm trying not to plan ahead too much, because its extra crushing when the little bean doesn't stick...
> 
> I'm here fussing over my test lines. I just REALLY need to see them getting darker, and they're not yet. :roll:
> 
> Please tell me I'm overreacting...that all your tests looked like this early on!
> 
> View attachment 1098576



Congrats! Welcome to the group! H&H 9 months to you! I can see that your tests are getting darker in the ones you just posted!


----------



## wannabeprego

Dream143r said:


> Well after several emails to SeakPeek customer service and DMs on their instagram page. I finally got my results. We're having a girl. Quite a bit of gender disappointment over here for myself and my hubby. We really wanted a brother for our son but for whatever reason God has deemed it fit to plan this little Christmas girl in our lives. We are grateful but still a little sad. Hoping I get over it soon.

Congrats on team pink! I am sorry that this isn't the gender that you were hoping for though!


----------



## nmv

Thanks for the reassurance!

@Rach87, @Tasha36089, @wannabeprego...
I really appreciate you guys weighing in! Now that I look closer at only the 10 & 12 day tests, I definitely see it getting a bit darker. Thank you for the kind words!

Now, the dilemma...I don't want to tell DH until I've at least missed my period by a few days... maybe a bit longer...
Our last MC was really hard on us...
However, I'm feeling a little bad for not telling him right away. He's an anxious type of person, LOL!


----------



## Teafor2

@Dream143r I have a brother that was born right after me and we are very close. When we were little we played together all the time. We grew apart a bit in middle school, but once we got to high school we had some of the same friends so we even sat together at lunch sometimes. Now that we are adults him and my husband are great friends and he has come to visit us (we live in different countries) more than any of my other family members. 

@nmv Congratulations! I have had 2 losses as well as trouble conceiving prior to this pregnancy, so I completely understand your fear. I am 7 weeks and 3 days now, which is the furthest along I have ever gotten, and I’m still quite nervous that things will go wrong. I was also nervous to tell dh until after my period was late, but I took my first test at 13 dpo when af was due anyway so I didn’t really have to wait.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 that's exactly what I was like I spotted on and off untill week 8 or 9 then it stopped.
Then the bleed at 15 weeks.
Maybe u do have erosion hon they are really really common in pregnancy.




Dream143r said:


> Well after several emails to SeakPeek customer service and DMs on their instagram page. I finally got my results. We're having a girl. Quite a bit of gender disappointment over here for myself and my hubby. We really wanted a brother for our son but for whatever reason God has deemed it fit to plan this little Christmas girl in our lives. We are grateful but still a little sad. Hoping I get over it soon.


Sorry it wasn't what u wsn


nmv said:


> HEY EVERYBODY!!! :hi:
> 12 dpo...Due 1-30-22
> 
> I still can't believe my little girl might actually get a sibling!!! \\:D/
> 
> After having 3 early miscarriages in the past, I'm so nervous! I'm trying not to plan ahead too much, because its extra crushing when the little bean doesn't stick...
> 
> I'm here fussing over my test lines. I just REALLY need to see them getting darker, and they're not yet. :roll:
> 
> Please tell me I'm overreacting...that all your tests looked like this early on!
> 
> View attachment 1098576


Congratulations and good luck. Remember HCG rises every 48 hours. I know how ure feeling I had several early losses last year and in the past as well as a MC at 10+4 weeks. 

With this pregnancy waiting for them lines to darken was so scary. 
I really hope this is ure sticky beanie. 
Good luck hon.


----------



## kiki1234

Hello all!

I am tentatively joining this thread. This was the first month that the hubby and I decided to try for #3. I got my first positive at 10dpo/11po. Had my HCG and progesterone drawn yesterday.

HCG = 75 @ either 11dpo or 12dpo 
Progesterone = 20.2

I will re-test both in 96hrs (so Monday). Fingers crossed that they both have gone up as they should! I'm a little nervous because of my past losses, but I'm hopeful.

Could you put me down for due date of 1/28/22?

Thanks and good luck to all! I'm looking forward to following along on this journey with all of you!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats and welcome @kiki1234 ! The first tri is always so scary especially for all of us that have had mc’s. Hope things continue perfect for you :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

kiki1234 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am tentatively joining this thread. This was the first month that the hubby and I decided to try for #3. I got my first positive at 10dpo/11po. Had my HCG and progesterone drawn yesterday.
> 
> HCG = 75 @ either 11dpo or 12dpo
> Progesterone = 20.2
> 
> I will re-test both in 96hrs (so Monday). Fingers crossed that they both have gone up as they should! I'm a little nervous because of my past losses, but I'm hopeful.
> 
> Could you put me down for due date of 1/28/22?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all! I'm looking forward to following along on this journey with all of you!


Congratulations. 

I'm not a part of this group because I'm due in September but, most of the ladies here were with me on our ttc journey. 

Wow so good u feel pregnant so fast. 
That happened with my last pregnancy 2 years ago. 
I had the implant removed and bam fell pregnant right away. 

But with this one it took 11 months and 4 early losses. 
These women were my rock. 
So I like to pop in here to see how everyone is. 

Wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months. 
Sorry about ure losses. 
The first trimester is very hard and very long esp when u have had losses and are anxious. 

Hoping ure little bean is supper sticky and healthy. 
:dust:


----------



## CakeCottage

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? 
Welcome to the thread to those lovelies that have just got their positives H&H 9 months xx


----------



## wannabeprego

kiki1234 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am tentatively joining this thread. This was the first month that the hubby and I decided to try for #3. I got my first positive at 10dpo/11po. Had my HCG and progesterone drawn yesterday.
> 
> HCG = 75 @ either 11dpo or 12dpo
> Progesterone = 20.2
> 
> I will re-test both in 96hrs (so Monday). Fingers crossed that they both have gone up as they should! I'm a little nervous because of my past losses, but I'm hopeful.
> 
> Could you put me down for due date of 1/28/22?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all! I'm looking forward to following along on this journey with all of you!

Congrats! Welcome to the group! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## NDH

Wishing you all good health and beautiful full term babies. I will check in when all your bundles start arriving to gush over them, but confirmed today that my bleeding that started last week was not the innocuous kind


----------



## Rach87

Oh Im so sorry @NDH was hoping it was just normal 1st tri bleeding :( hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## wannabeprego

NDH said:


> Wishing you all good health and beautiful full term babies. I will check in when all your bundles start arriving to gush over them, but confirmed today that my bleeding that started last week was not the innocuous kind

I am so sorry for your loss! Big hugs to you! XOXO I hope that you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## kiki1234

Suggerhoney said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I'm not a part of this group because I'm due in September but, most of the ladies here were with me on our ttc journey.
> 
> Wow so good u feel pregnant so fast.
> That happened with my last pregnancy 2 years ago.
> I had the implant removed and bam fell pregnant right away.
> 
> But with this one it took 11 months and 4 early losses.
> These women were my rock.
> So I like to pop in here to see how everyone is.
> 
> Wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months.
> Sorry about ure losses.
> The first trimester is very hard and very long esp when u have had losses and are anxious.
> 
> Hoping ure little bean is supper sticky and healthy.
> :dust:

 Thank you!!! Yes - I'm happy that it happened quickly too. Im thankful that my husband and I have never seem to struggle much with the "getting pregnant part", its just staying pregnant that seems to be difficult. We are hoping for a good outcome this time while still trying to keep my heart a little guarded. <3


----------



## wannabeprego

I just had some red blood quickly gush out when using the bathroom and I thought I saw some kind of a blob of blood in the toilet. I’m scared, but it seems to be slowing down now after the fact as quickly as it came? I am someone that always has bleeding and spotting in early pregnancy so I am hoping that is all it is and that nothing is wrong! Tomorrow I am going to try to take it easy which is easier said than done because we are celebrating my twins 8th birthday party! We were up late decorating, wrapping and blowing up balloons when the quick bleeding spotting episode occurred! I didn’t have any cramping or pain with the bleeding so I’m hoping that’s a good sign!


----------



## Teafor2

@NDH I’m so sorry to hear that <3


----------



## Teafor2

wannabeprego said:


> I just had some red blood quickly gush out when using the bathroom and I thought I saw some kind of a blob of blood in the toilet. I’m scared, but it seems to be slowing down now after the fact as quickly as it came? I am someone that always has bleeding and spotting in early pregnancy so I am hoping that is all it is and that nothing is wrong! Tomorrow I am going to try to take it easy which is easier said than done because we are celebrating my twins 8th birthday party! We were up late decorating, wrapping and blowing up balloons when the quick bleeding spotting episode occurred! I didn’t have any cramping or pain with the bleeding so I’m hoping that’s a good sign!

This sounds similar to what I had at 6 weeks. Hope everything’s is okay!


----------



## aymz1983

Sorry to hear that @NDH I hope you are ok.

Welcome in @kiki1234 and congratulations :) 

Afm I feel wiped out today..can't decide if it's the blood pressure meds, general first tri or if I'm coming down with something. I haven't slept great the last few days which probably hasn't helped. Have been feeling some crampy/pulling/painful twinges so hoping it's just stretching and growing. Scan on Thursday, can't come quick enough!


----------



## Suggerhoney

NDH said:


> Wishing you all good health and beautiful full term babies. I will check in when all your bundles start arriving to gush over them, but confirmed today that my bleeding that started last week was not the innocuous kind


Oh no I am so very sorry hon and I really hope u get ure forever BFP soon.



kiki1234 said:


> Thank you!!! Yes - I'm happy that it happened quickly too. Im thankful that my husband and I have never seem to struggle much with the "getting pregnant part", its just staying pregnant that seems to be difficult. We are hoping for a good outcome this time while still trying to keep my heart a little guarded. <3



That's exactly like me. It seemed I cud fall pregnant but it was the staying pregnant bit.
I really hope this one is ure sticky Rainbow.
It's so hard being pregnant again after previous losses.
I still worry now and I'm 22 weeks. I even still check for blood.
I had a bleed at 6 and almost 15 weeks with this one and it was so scary but thankfully was just down to a cervical erosion.
I'm looking forward to turning 24 weeks and Vday I'm hoping I can start really relaxing then and not be so anxious. 

Good luck hon.




aymz1983 said:


> Sorry to hear that @NDH I hope you are ok.
> 
> Welcome in @kiki1234 and congratulations :)
> 
> Afm I feel wiped out today..can't decide if it's the blood pressure meds, general first tri or if I'm coming down with something. I haven't slept great the last few days which probably hasn't helped. Have been feeling some crampy/pulling/painful twinges so hoping it's just stretching and growing. Scan on Thursday, can't come quick enough!


Good luck at ure scan. I really hope ure not coming down with anything. 
Yes I have alot of pulling stretching pains. Just rolling over in bed I get them. It feels like a sharp stitch. It's round ligament pain. 
I had it here and there during the first trimester but now we'll into the 2nd trimester it's definitely picked up.


----------



## Rach87

11 weeks today and nausea in full force. At least I get a few days relief in between episodes. Starting to get a pooch that I cant suck in - I think baby is starting to make their official appearance.

@aymz1983 hope this week flies for you. I noticed my symptoms get bad quick if I dont get good sleep. Hope youre able to rest today. Also round ligament pain stinks. Last night I stood up from the couch and it felt like somebody sliced clear across my lower abdomen. Ugh! The joys of pregnancy lol


----------



## wannabeprego

Teafor2 said:


> This sounds similar to what I had at 6 weeks. Hope everything’s is okay!

Thank sweetie!


----------



## J_and_D

Hey just wanted to do a quick intro... some may know me from ttc group. My edd is 1/29 but haven't confirmed with doctor yet. My doctor doesn't do scans til after 8 weeks so my appointment is a ways away yet. I'm actually scheduled for around 8.5 weeks. I did have some spotting that I believe was implantation a few days before my bfp. (Which as only 2 days ago lol). Those that know me from ttc may of remembered my dog that was diagnosed with cancer, he passed last night and I've been balling my eyes out since. I'm worried about the stress so early on and hoping it doesn't harm anything. Sorry about the downer post. Needed to get it off my chest I guess.


----------



## J_and_D

Also wanted to ask, with my March 2019 baby we had a secret FB group that worked out awesome. Is/did anyone start that for this group yet?


----------



## Tasha36089

J_and_D said:


> Also wanted to ask, with my March 2019 baby we had a secret FB group that worked out awesome. Is/did anyone start that for this group yet?

No not yet but I’d be happy to join if you want to make one. I’m still in two groups from when I had my little ones 10/11 years ago and we meet up etc. It’s lovely.


----------



## Tasha36089

kiki1234 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am tentatively joining this thread. This was the first month that the hubby and I decided to try for #3. I got my first positive at 10dpo/11po. Had my HCG and progesterone drawn yesterday.
> 
> HCG = 75 @ either 11dpo or 12dpo
> Progesterone = 20.2
> 
> I will re-test both in 96hrs (so Monday). Fingers crossed that they both have gone up as they should! I'm a little nervous because of my past losses, but I'm hopeful.
> 
> Could you put me down for due date of 1/28/22?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all! I'm looking forward to following along on this journey with all of you!

Welcome and congratulations! 



NDH said:


> Wishing you all good health and beautiful full term babies. I will check in when all your bundles start arriving to gush over them, but confirmed today that my bleeding that started last week was not the innocuous kind

I’m so sorry. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Tasha36089

@Rach87 i definitely have a bump now too. I’m overweight anyway but I don’t carry weight on my stomach and it’s proper popped. 

We told the kids today. The girls are so excited. My eldest boy was like oh no not another one :lol:


----------



## Suggerhoney

J_and_D said:


> Hey just wanted to do a quick intro... some may know me from ttc group. My edd is 1/29 but haven't confirmed with doctor yet. My doctor doesn't do scans til after 8 weeks so my appointment is a ways away yet. I'm actually scheduled for around 8.5 weeks. I did have some spotting that I believe was implantation a few days before my bfp. (Which as only 2 days ago lol). Those that know me from ttc may of remembered my dog that was diagnosed with cancer, he passed last night and I've been balling my eyes out since. I'm worried about the stress so early on and hoping it doesn't harm anything. Sorry about the downer post. Needed to get it off my chest I guess.



Oh hon I'm so sorry about ure Dog. Sending hugs. 
Congratulations on ure pregnancy


----------



## Suggerhoney

I wud say my real bump strated around 11 weeks but I still wud get bloated and some days i looked bigger than others. 
Now I'm just huge lmao:rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

J_and_D said:


> Hey just wanted to do a quick intro... some may know me from ttc group. My edd is 1/29 but haven't confirmed with doctor yet. My doctor doesn't do scans til after 8 weeks so my appointment is a ways away yet. I'm actually scheduled for around 8.5 weeks. I did have some spotting that I believe was implantation a few days before my bfp. (Which as only 2 days ago lol). Those that know me from ttc may of remembered my dog that was diagnosed with cancer, he passed last night and I've been balling my eyes out since. I'm worried about the stress so early on and hoping it doesn't harm anything. Sorry about the downer post. Needed to get it off my chest I guess.

I am so very sorry for your loss! Big hugs to you! Welcome to the group and Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## J_and_D

Tasha36089 said:


> No not yet but I’d be happy to join if you want to make one. I’m still in two groups from when I had my little ones 10/11 years ago and we meet up etc. It’s lovely.

I'd be down, but idk what my due date is yet. With my last one they put me back a week then what I thought I should of been. And I think this one is 1/29. So I may end up as February lol. Not sure if I should admin it


----------



## Rach87

Oh @J_and_D so sorry about your puppers. Its sooo hard to lose our furry family members. I wouldnt be worried about bub though, unless your health takes a major turn, the stress and sadness of the loss shouldn't affect anything.


----------



## Rach87

And yes in FB groups with both my babies - theyve gone quiet now but its fun to keep up each year and see how theyve all grown. I do quite prefer on B&B just because its easier to track comments and keep up.


----------



## Teafor2

@J_and_D So sorry to hear about your dog, but so happy to see you here!

I had such a good day with sickness on Friday and I got hopeful that maybe I was on the upswing already. Haha wishful thinking. I had been having these wimpy little gags when I felt sick and they have now turned into full on heaves. I still haven’t thrown up yet but I am still nauseas all day everyday and my food aversions are to pretty much every food. I’m going to see if I can get medication for the nausea when I see my ob tomorrow. I’m sure I’ve already lost a couple kilo, and I don’t have tons of weight to lose.


----------



## Skye75

Sorry I've been absent for a couple of days!! Been quite sick the last few days and it was OHs birthday on Friday. 
I hope everyone is well, will read and catch up on the thread tomorrow and add the new due dates to the front page :)


----------



## Rach87

Ugh sorry @Teafor2 @Skye75 it seems like MS is overtaking ours and the Oct/Nov group too. 

Does anyone else take weekly bump pics? I did with my two and am again with this one- only bc I did with the other 2. Funny how with the third it all seems half hearted :haha:
Anyway here’s my bump. Seems smaller in the pic - the leggings have a thick band thats kind of holding it in. But its definitely there when I wake up now.


----------



## aymz1983

Jealous of you all with bumps already, I'm quite overweight so no chance of seeing anything with me yet booo!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Teafor2 so hope you’re on the upswing for nausea! How are you doing taking it easy?

@Rach87 you look amazing! You’re going to have the cutest bump when you pop!!


----------



## babybears25

Hi ladies…hope it’s ok to nervously join you?
Tonight I got my surprise :bfp:
Long story short, we were TTC Sept - Feb after MC in July.
Then both decided to stop in Feb…now surprise!!
EDD 31st January 2022 so just scraped in this group! Please stick rainbow baby x


----------



## wannabeprego

babybears25 said:


> Hi ladies…hope it’s ok to nervously join you?
> Tonight I got my surprise :bfp:
> Long story short, we were TTC Sept - Feb after MC in July.
> Then both decided to stop in Feb…now surprise!!
> EDD 31st January 2022 so just scraped in this group! Please stick rainbow baby x

Congrats! Welcome to the group!!


----------



## Skye75

Okay I think the front page is up to date for due dates, if I've missed you please tag me and I'll get it sorted :) 
Congratulations to all our new ladies!! A happy and healthy 9 months to you all xx 

Feeling a bit blah today, so could go either way ha ha.. Thursday/Friday and Saturday I was really sick vomiting heaps. Yesterday wasn't as bad thankfully. 
Have our gender scan next week eeek. So paranoid we'll drive all the way down there (500km) and there won't be a heartbeat or something terrible.. Fingers crossed it'll be fine! Have a OB appointment on the 31st so I should just get her to check hb but don't want to have to ask again. 

Cute bump @Rach87!! I've been taking a bump pic every week through my babycentre app. 

Can't remember who suggested the FB group, but I'm down for that if someone makes one :)


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 sorry you had some rough days - cant believe youre 2nd tri already!! Eeeek and about to find out gender. How exciting! Man time seems to be flying now - getting into 2nd tri. 

congrats @babybears25 what an awesome surprise! 

Is it too early to have braxton hicks? I started feeling a familiar sensation yesterday- like a tightening breathless feeling- not horrible, and it happened a bunch today and I realized its how I felt when I had 5 months of them with my son. Seems so early!


----------



## daniyaaq

Rach87 said:


> @Skye75 sorry you had some rough days - cant believe youre 2nd tri already!! Eeeek and about to find out gender. How exciting! Man time seems to be flying now - getting into 2nd tri.
> 
> congrats @babybears25 what an awesome surprise!
> 
> Is it too early to have braxton hicks? I started feeling a familiar sensation yesterday- like a tightening breathless feeling- not horrible, and it happened a bunch today and I realized its how I felt when I had 5 months of them with my son. Seems so early!

hey Rach, technically speaking braxton hicks start to occur at 6 weeks. We just typically don’t feel them till later on. I started feeling mine quite early too with this pregnancy.


----------



## Teafor2

@Reiko_ctu I’ve been super lazy and just laying around on the couch nibbling at snacks all day. I’ve also been trying to sleep sitting up because I find in lessens my reflux in the morning which helps with the nausea. It is still the worse between 10 am and 1 pm though, so I’ll see how today goes. I’m already feeling pretty gaggy. I still haven’t thrown up yet, but I swear it is sheer power of will. Since I’m basically force feeding myself it feels like such a waste to throw it all up afterwards. Afternoons seem to be getting a bit better though, so at least I’m getting some relief. 

@Skye75 sorry to hear you are still having so many sick days... hope today is better! 

@Rach87 I have been taking some belly photos too, but my belly has actually shrunk, not grown!


----------



## Skye75

@Rach87 yes a couple of days ago I felt like I was having BH.. was thinking surely way to early for that??


----------



## Tasha36089

Congratulations @babybears25 

@Rach87 inthought I was going mad I’ve been experiencing that too. I don’t remember having any bh in any of my other pregnancies. My bump seems to have come out of nowhere the past week, I haven’t taken any pics yet but I’ll start soon. 

I had a good few days, thought the MS was easing but it’s not. Still a week and two days until my dating scan, seem to have been waiting forever.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks for the info @daniyaaq ! Makes me feel less crazy. Cant believe a few of us have them already! 

@Tasha36089 hope this week is quick for you until scan


----------



## Teafor2

I had my first prenatal appointment today and everything was great! Was measuring 7 weeks and 6 days which lines up with my ovulation date exactly. I’ve been cleared to go back to work but was told if the nausea seems to be too much I can always go back on sick leave. I’m hoping that being in the classroom and active will distract me a bit and maybe I’ll feel better in the end.


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> I had my first prenatal appointment today and everything was great! Was measuring 7 weeks and 6 days which lines up with my ovulation date exactly. I’ve been cleared to go back to work but was told if the nausea seems to be too much I can always go back on sick leave. I’m hoping that being in the classroom and active will distract me a bit and maybe I’ll feel better in the end.
> 
> View attachment 1098700

such a lovely clear scan! Are you in the uk?


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi all!
So I'm an old member...I was very active about 10years ago when ttc after husbands vasectomy reversal. I had a daughter, then he scarred over. We had another reversal and had my 2nd daughter then he left when she was 2wks old....fast forward 4.5yrs and I got my bfp last week with my new partner! Eek! Its still not sunk in. Edd 29th jan! X


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 yay beautiful scan!

@live_in_hope welcome back and congrats!


----------



## wannabeprego

Teafor2 said:


> I had my first prenatal appointment today and everything was great! Was measuring 7 weeks and 6 days which lines up with my ovulation date exactly. I’ve been cleared to go back to work but was told if the nausea seems to be too much I can always go back on sick leave. I’m hoping that being in the classroom and active will distract me a bit and maybe I’ll feel better in the end.
> 
> View attachment 1098700

beautiful scan picture! I’m glad that you are feeling better! I hope that continues and you feel good the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> Hi all!
> So I'm an old member...I was very active about 10years ago when ttc after husbands vasectomy reversal. I had a daughter, then he scarred over. We had another reversal and had my 2nd daughter then he left when she was 2wks old....fast forward 4.5yrs and I got my bfp last week with my new partner! Eek! Its still not sunk in. Edd 29th jan! X

congratulations and welcome to the group! We know each other from the boards already and we’re bump buddies before! I’m glad we get to share our pregnancy journeys again! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Skye75

Welcome and congratulations @live_in_hope :D I'll add you to the front x


----------



## Skye75

I made a Facebook group if anyone wants to join :) 

Facebook Groups


----------



## Skye75

Hopefully that link works


----------



## Teafor2

@kmpreston Not I’m the U.K., in Europe.

@wannabeprego Thanks! The nausea does seem to be subsiding earlier in the day, but I am still dry heaving when doing things in the kitchen sometimes. I’ll also be waking up earlier for work, which will shift my eating schedule forward as well, so maybe that will also help me eat before the bad nausea sets in.


----------



## aymz1983

Welcome and congratulations @live_in_hope !

Lovely scan @Teafor2 :)


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @Skye75 just requested to join!


----------



## Dream143r

Morning Ladies, saying goodbye unfortunately. I started some pretty heavy bleeding this weekend and passed a fairly large mass this morning slightly smaller than the size of the palm of my hand. I have a call in to my doc to book an scan and confirm but I'm certain I won't be having my Christmas baby. I'm disappointed but not devastated. I have comfort and peace in knowing that God's plan for me and my family is far better than anything I can think of myself. I trust in His plan and whatever that may bring. I'm wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies. Enjoy every moment. xoxo.


----------



## Teafor2

@Dream143r I’m so sorry to hear this. I can’t even imagine getting to week 10 and then losing this pregnancy. Sending you hugs <3


----------



## wannabeprego

Dream143r said:


> Morning Ladies, saying goodbye unfortunately. I started some pretty heavy bleeding this weekend and passed a fairly large mass this morning slightly smaller than the size of the palm of my hand. I have a call in to my doc to book an scan and confirm but I'm certain I won't be having my Christmas baby. I'm disappointed but not devastated. I have comfort and peace in knowing that God's plan for me and my family is far better than anything I can think of myself. I trust in His plan and whatever that may bring. I'm wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies. Enjoy every moment. xoxo.

I am so very sorry for your loss Hun! Big huge hugs to you! XOXO I hope that you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## kmpreston

Skye75 said:


> I made a Facebook group if anyone wants to join :)
> 
> Facebook Groups

I have requested to join, I assume it will turn secret soon?


----------



## aymz1983

Dream143r said:


> Morning Ladies, saying goodbye unfortunately. I started some pretty heavy bleeding this weekend and passed a fairly large mass this morning slightly smaller than the size of the palm of my hand. I have a call in to my doc to book an scan and confirm but I'm certain I won't be having my Christmas baby. I'm disappointed but not devastated. I have comfort and peace in knowing that God's plan for me and my family is far better than anything I can think of myself. I trust in His plan and whatever that may bring. I'm wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies. Enjoy every moment. xoxo.

I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope you are ok :hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no @Dream143r I am so sorry for ure loss. 
I had a loss at 10+4 weeks. It's devastating. 
I am thinking of you and sending u the biggest hugs right now. 


@babybears25 congratulations hon. So happy for you. 


@Teafor2 such a cute little beanie. So glad all was OK. Did they say anything about the bleeding? 
They didn't say anything to me about it when I had my really early scan. But I found out about the erosion with the almost 15 weeks bleed when they did a internal examination. 
Hope u don't get any more bleeding now and things go smoothy from now on. 


@Rach87 I think ure gonna look so cute when u pop too. 
Probably any day now. I popped around week 14.


----------



## Rach87

Oh @Dream143r Im so sad for you, hope you're able to heal and can get your rainbow soon :cry:


----------



## Rach87

On todays episode of Most Extreme Bloat: 11w3d with 3rd baby and lack of stomach muscles.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> On todays episode of Most Extreme Bloat: 11w3d with 3rd baby and lack of stomach muscles.
> 
> View attachment 1098720


Definitely look bumpy here hehe.


----------



## kiki1234

@Dream143r I am so sorry to hear that. :(

AFM - 2nd hcg testing and progesterone done on Monday (4 weeks 4 days) HCG went from 75 to 468 (96hrs), Progesterone went from 20.2 to 28 (currently using progesterone suppositories). I'm happy with the increases. Exhaustion and food aversions hit full force today. I felt slightly off yesterday but nothing to terrible, but today I feel like I could pass out I'm so tired, and nothing looks good. All good signs I know - so definitely not complaining. Just tired. lol

So - my doctor is getting us in for an early scan at exactly 7 weeks. I am so hesitant though because I know that I ovulated CD16 or 17 so that would actually make me 6 weeks 4 or 5 days. I'm scared to have a scan that early and not see a heartbeat. Not really sure what to do. I may try to call tomorrow and see if I can get it in the next day or even the first day of the next week. I had an early scan with my 2nd at 6 weeks 2 days and we did see a heartbeat..... 

Hope everyone else is doing well and for those that are in getting close to the end of the 1st trimester - I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney She said that on the ultrasound there was no sign of bleeding, but they didn’t do an internal exam. I don’t know how much they’d be able to see anyway since I’m using progesterone suppositories. She also said that since it’s been a week since any bleeding I’m cleared to go back to work and not to worry about any spotting as long as it stops very quickly. I’ve also been transferred to a normal ob. My previous doctor specialises more in infertility.


----------



## Skye75

So so sorry to hear that @Dream143r :hug:


----------



## Tasha36089

@Dream143r I’m so so sorry. Hope you are as ok as can be.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@Dream143r I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

Just curious, does anyone else here have a retroverted uterus? If you’ve been pregnant before did it have any effect at all on your pregnancy?


----------



## Desito87

Hello ladies, sorry I've been absent but with the continues bleed for more than 3 weeks and my dad being at hospital have been so stressed constantly thinking that something horrible would happen. I had my scan today and there is beautiful and very shy little baby. It measured 12+4, moved my EDD from 7th to 4th december. I still cant believe we are going to have a baby.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 I dont, I know people that do and it didnt seem to be a problem. 

@Desito87 glad baby is all ok, sorry about your dad. Did they say what the bleed is from?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Just curious, does anyone else here have a retroverted uterus? If you’ve been pregnant before did it have any effect at all on your pregnancy?

My sister has it currently at 18 weeks pregnant still! They’ve had to do trans vag scans instead of abdominal. They say it will pop forward around 20 weeks. Hasn’t affected her pregnancy other than currently they can’t get a good pic of baby. Couldn’t do her NT measurement even!


----------



## aymz1983

Desito87 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I've been absent but with the continues bleed for more than 3 weeks and my dad being at hospital have been so stressed constantly thinking that something horrible would happen. I had my scan today and there is beautiful and very shy little baby. It measured 12+4, moved my EDD from 7th to 4th december. I still cant believe we are going to have a baby.
> 
> View attachment 1098743

So pleased that baby is ok, lovely pics! Sorry that you are having a stressful time atm though, I do hope it finds a way to ease for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
That's so good hon that they cudnt see any reason for the bleed. I was told the very same thing. After my 6 week bleed I had on off spotting for a few more weeks. It wasn't everyday, it was just here and there, and only when wiping. Then from week 8 to 9 my spotting completely stopped. 
Then bam 15+5 weeks I woke up bleeding and had to go to the hospital for suspected miscarriage. 
They didn't do a scan but they listened to babies HB. 
I was at the hospital from 12pm to 8pm and by the time I got to see the doctor my bleeding had completely stopped. 
So she did a internal examination, and that's when she discovered the erosion. 
She explained how common they are in pregnancy and it doesn't cause any harm to baby. 
The only down side being, with a cervical erosion it can be very easily agitated and bleed. 
Thankfully since that 15+5 weeks bleed I haven't had any spotting or bleeding since. 
I'm 23 weeks pregnant on Saturday. 
I'm hoping it doesn't it doesn't happen again and the next time I see blood will be when I'm full term and going into labour.
I really hope there will be no more bleeding for you either hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Desito87 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I've been absent but with the continues bleed for more than 3 weeks and my dad being at hospital have been so stressed constantly thinking that something horrible would happen. I had my scan today and there is beautiful and very shy little baby. It measured 12+4, moved my EDD from 7th to 4th december. I still cant believe we are going to have a baby.
> 
> View attachment 1098743


Lovely scan pics congratulations


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Teafor2 said:


> Just curious, does anyone else here have a retroverted uterus? If you’ve been pregnant before did it have any effect at all on your pregnancy?

i do. All 3 times. Never been a problem. Corrected by 20 week scan x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Here’s my beautiful baby! Measuring 8 weeks so 4 days behind. I’m hoping that’ll catch up by the 12 week scan! 
Any guess on Ramzi theory? This was an abdominal US


----------



## wannabeprego

Desito87 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I've been absent but with the continues bleed for more than 3 weeks and my dad being at hospital have been so stressed constantly thinking that something horrible would happen. I had my scan today and there is beautiful and very shy little baby. It measured 12+4, moved my EDD from 7th to 4th december. I still cant believe we are going to have a baby.
> 
> View attachment 1098743

Beautiful scan pictures!! I am so happy that your baby is healthy and growing big and strong! I am so sorry about your Dad! I hope that he feels better soon! I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers! XOXO

I recently had some quick bleeding last friday night when I used the bathroom and then it tapered off by the next day. The last few days I have had some light spotting, pink, red and brown also again! I was worrying also! I am glad to see that everything is okay despite your bleeding! I have had bleeding in all of my pregnancies and I had healthy babies despite it. I just keep reminding myself that bleeding is normal for me and i try not to worry! Hopefully it is going to stop for good for the both of us soon though! It's always stressful when it happens. 

I have a 10 week US scheduled for next Friday. I am hoping and praying that I see a healthy baby on that US screen!


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> Here’s my beautiful baby! Measuring 8 weeks so 4 days behind. I’m hoping that’ll catch up by the 12 week scan!
> Any guess on Ramzi theory? This was an abdominal US
> 
> View attachment 1098750

Beautiful scan picture!!! I hope that your baby's growth catches up to the dates soon and that everything continues to go great!


----------



## Desito87

Thank you @Rach87 I think it was SCH but he did not see it this time, still have some brown spotting but the midwife is telling me that some women have bleeding through out the whole pregnancy and unless it is a lot not to worry to much. The baby looked very lively and the sonographer had no concerns, so I will try to relax and hopefully enjoy the rest of the pregnancy (if that is even possible ). 

@wannabeprego Thank you, he was taken to hospital with heart attack on the day of my previous scan after the bleed, after the fast rest response of the doctor he was fine but stayed in hospital for nearly 2weeks, it turned out he has inflammation of the heart so currently home on medication, dr. will decide of operation is need it after that. I am grateful he is home and feels better. Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Desito87 your welcome hun! I’m so glad that he is doing better now. That is good news! Big hugs to you and your Dad! XOXO


----------



## Teafor2

Well I thought my morning sickness was on the upswing the past few days, but today I’m feeling rubbish again. This time it’s hitting me more in the afternoon. I think it has to do with the exhaustion of being back in the classroom. I’ll be moving my bedtime to 7:30/8:00 pm tonight. I’m currently 8 weeks and 2 days so I know I’m not out of the dark yet.


----------



## erher

@Rach87 I got a girl results too. I still feel a bit skeptical. Not sure if I should start shopping lol.


----------



## aymz1983

12 week scan today, measuring 11 weeks but got to see baby wriggle around so I'm feeling much more reassured :) s/he measured slightly too small to do screening measurements so back in 2 weeks for another scan :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 mine started to lessen around 8 1/2 weeks but hits with a vengeance every few days. So much more manageable now though, and the energy is coming back too. 

@erher thats 3 girly results now from them - wondering what they actually turn out to be! Were you hoping for one or the other?
Would be weird if December was girl heavy, the October group is like 95% boy so far!

@wannabeprego sorry about the bleeding! Glad it wasnt much


----------



## daniyaaq

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 mine started to lessen around 8 1/2 weeks but hits with a vengeance every few days. So much more manageable now though, and the energy is coming back too.
> 
> @erher thats 3 girly results now from them - wondering what they actually turn out to be! Were you hoping for one or the other?
> Would be weird if December was girl heavy, the October group is like 95% boy so far!
> 
> @wannabeprego sorry about the bleeding! Glad it wasnt much

now we know where all the girls went, we been looking for them. Haha


----------



## Rach87

@daniyaaq :rofl: well a couple of us are seriously hoping it's wrong. :blush:

@aymz1983 hello baby!


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 mine started to lessen around 8 1/2 weeks but hits with a vengeance every few days. So much more manageable now though, and the energy is coming back too.
> 
> @erher thats 3 girly results now from them - wondering what they actually turn out to be! Were you hoping for one or the other?
> Would be weird if December was girl heavy, the October group is like 95% boy so far!
> 
> @wannabeprego sorry about the bleeding! Glad it wasnt much

How are you feeling now? I’m so bad at emotionally dealing with nausea. I’ve had a vomiting phobia since I was young so early on the nausea would really stress me out. Now I’m a bit more used to it but I still just find it exhausting. I haven’t been able to cook for 2 weeks now because of it.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I’ve just bought a sneak peek gender test on a whim!! I know a few ladies here have done one before. 
Any Uk ladies done it? 
I’m sceptical but I’ve ordered it anyway because there was £10 off :haha:

not told OH, going to leave it as a surprise ..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations on scans ladies. 


@wannabeprego sorry about the bleeding hon. But it's good it tapered off. 
I've never had bleeding in pregnancy b4 apart from with this one. 
At 6 and 15 weeks. 
I know it can be very common esp in the first trimester.
And as you have had it with ure others it's probably the norm for you. 


@Teafor2 
Sorry ure sickness is still getting to you. 
I actually felt really neasaus today but it went away as soon as I ate. 
I hope it eases for you soon. 


Yes the October and September due date group are mostly boys. Esp the October group. We do have 2 or 3 ladies having girls in the September group and then all boys.

Maybe Dec and Jan will be girls. 
I mean they have to be hiding somewhere haha.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 its definitely mentally draining feeling on the verge of puking all day. Todays my day for it. :/ Ive dealt with a lot of nausea over the years with my Lupus - so I try to just breathe through it and take it easy - coke helps and toast. Just know it wont last forever. Take it one day at a time. 

@IsabellaJayne oooh curious if you’ll get a girl result too! Cant wait!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I can't wait to see if all these sneek peaks are right. 
So exciting


----------



## IsabellaJayne

@Rach87 it was due to arrive today and now I’ve looked at shipping tracking it’s been sent back to sender due to damaged parcel ](*,)


----------



## wannabeprego

aymz1983 said:


> 12 week scan today, measuring 11 weeks but got to see baby wriggle around so I'm feeling much more reassured :) s/he measured slightly too small to do screening measurements so back in 2 weeks for another scan :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> View attachment 1098763

That sure is one gorgeous baby!!! Beautiful scan picture!


----------



## Desito87

@IsabellaJayne I don't think we have the sneak peek test in UK, guess just got to wait for the 20weeks scan. I hope is a little girl, been thinking is a girl from the very begging but is my first so will be happy with either one x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Desito87 said:


> @IsabellaJayne I don't think we have the sneak peek test in UK, guess just got to wait for the 20weeks scan. I hope is a little girl, been thinking is a girl from the very begging but is my first so will be happy with either one x

I am from the UK, we can have it here too :)


----------



## Desito87

IsabellaJayne said:


> I am from the UK, we can have it here too :)

Where did you get yours from and how long do you have to wait for the results? X


----------



## Teafor2

@Desito87 I’m also just going to wait for the scan. I’m honestly not in a huge rush to find out. Last night I dreamed it was a boy though.


----------



## Desito87

Teafor2 said:


> @Desito87 I’m also just going to wait for the scan. I’m honestly not in a huge rush to find out. Last night I dreamed it was a boy though.

@Teafor2 my next scan is in 6 weeks, not that long really


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi ladies! May I join you? I believe my due date is January 27th, baby #3.

So, I'll have birthdays in December, January, and February. :haha:


----------



## Rach87

Congrats and welcome @mouse_chicky !!


----------



## wannabeprego

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi ladies! May I join you? I believe my due date is January 27th, baby #3.
> 
> So, I'll have birthdays in December, January, and February. :haha:

congratulations! Welcome to the group!


----------



## aymz1983

Congratulations @mouse_chicky :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @mouse_chicky.


----------



## Rach87

Can’t believe Im 12 weeks already! Last week of first trimester. \\:D/ Still waiting on the call from MFM for my appt. i talked with my OBs nurse Thursday and she said my paperwork was sent over but bc she was on vaca another did it and it wasn't filled out properly, so she just resent it and should receive a call by Wednesday. Im excited bc they do awesome scans and cant wait to see bub again lol. 

@Skye75 is your gender scan this week?

anyone else have appts coming up? How are the quiet mamas in here, hope everyones ok?


----------



## kiki1234

Currently 5.5 weeks and completely exhausted. I forget how tiring the first trimester is! I did reschedule my first ultrasound so that it's a day later. I will be 7 weeks 1 day and "should" see a heartbeat if all is well. So countdown to first appt is 12 days!

@Rach87 - I love the scans when you get them and they start to actually look like babies. So awesome! Congrats on 12 weeks!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Last week of single figure weeks for me \\:D/

I have my first midwife booking appt on Tuesday, I’m hoping that I will get my 12 week scan date then


----------



## Skye75

Welcome @mouse_chicky !! I'll add you to the front page :D 

@Rach87 my gender scan is on Saturday :D I had an appointment with my OB today to get back NT results and that's all low risk and she decided my due date will be the 1st of December, dating scan I was measuring ahead and then ahead again at NT scan so would be the 27th November off NT scan but she decided to just go in the middle at the 1st. Had a quick u/s today but baby was asleep and facing the other way so didn't get to see much. Hopefully baby is cooperating on Saturday haha! then my 19 week scan is booked for the 8th July and booking in appointment with the midwives is the 6th July. 
OB tried to get me to have a pap smear today, and I was like oh hell no ha ha but I HAVE to have one next appointment apparently... oh yay!


----------



## Teafor2

@IsabellaJayne I’m right behind you! I’ll be 9 weeks tomorrow. I’m so happy that I’m closer to the end of this trimester than the beginning! 

@Skye75 So happy to hear your NT results came back good! 

I’m still nauseas a lot of the day, but I was able to cook my first actual meal that wasn’t a salad or sandwich in 3 weeks!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Jealous of all of you close to 10 weeks or beyond. :haha: Jk 
I'm still in shock to be here. Dh and I basically stopped trying (as much as one can when you've ttc on and off for 5+ years) and were starting the process for fostering/adoption. 

Anyone here had the gender blood test? I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Tasha36089

Congratulations @mouse_chicky
Hope everyone’s ok. Currently lay in bed, been awake since 5am feeling so sick. Some days seem to be better now though which is good. I’m 13 weeks tomorrow and have my dating scan and see the consultant afterwards.
I feel like I have a huge bump come outta nowhere this weekend too lol. Pic will only upload side ways.


----------



## Teafor2

Ahh I was so proud of myself for cooking something and then realised it was something I’m not even supposed to eat! ](*,)I made carbonara thinking that the heat of the pasta cooks the raw egg safely and then a friend let me know that apparently it doesn’t heat it enough to kill the possible bacteria! The egg was from a neighbour’s chickens so hopefully it will be okay!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Cute bump tasha!

Teafor2, I get what you mean with the whole egg thing. So many rules! 
I'm going to miss overeasy eggs.


----------



## Desito87

@Tasha36089 that's a lovely bump


----------



## Tasha36089

Had my 13 week scan today for those that haven’t seen it on the fb group


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 adorable bump! I get one and get all excited then it goes away a couple days later. I do have a small bump but I think only I can tell. Probably just looks like I ate too much to everyone else :haha: Perfect little peanut!! Its amazing how they go from a blob to a full on person so quick! 

@Teafor2 yay for little milestones!

Just sitting over here twiddling my thumbs until Saturday when Im finally in 2nd tri!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tasha36089 
Lovely scan photo hon. 

@Rach87 
So clear to 2nd trimester now hon.


----------



## Skye75

So according to the due date my OB has gone with I am 14 weeks today - if going off baby's measurements I am 14w4d. Will be interesting if they measure baby tomorrow at gender scan.. not sure if private places do that? I'm more interested in seeing in 2D but have paid for the 2D/3D/4D..

Can't believe next month I will be half way through already.. wowzers!!
Can't wait for my scan at 19 weeks... before every scan I get so bloody nervous something will be wrong, never used to have anxiety like this with the first two. It sucks!! Oh to be 19 and carefree again ha! (I was just turned 19 when I had my first, then his sister 14 months later)

Been having what I presume are stretching pains, worried me a fair bit the other day, it was almost a crampy type of pain in very low pelvic area but it continued for two days and has eased up today so I presume that's what it is?? I have the usual pain on both sides if I sneeze/roll over to quickly.

My bump seems to have made an appearance now! I'll post a pic.. don't mind my whiteness lol!

Hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## Skye75

12 and 14 weeks. Definitely a difference!


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 Definitely a bump! I look like I’m starting to get one, but so tiny that no one without an intimate idea of what my body looks like normally would notice. I also don’t think it’s a true bump... just all bloat. I have a retroverted uterus so it shouldn’t pop out until baby gets heavy enough to pull it forward. 

@Rach87 So jealous you are so close to the 2nd trimester! I am counting down the days!


----------



## Rach87

Great bump @Skye75 ! Impatiently awaiting your scan results!!!!


----------



## Teafor2

Ah ladies I had some fish tacos for dinner last night from a restaurant I’ve been to dozens of times and I ended up with diarrhoea all night and into the morning. I think it might be over now, but not totally sure as I don’t think there is any food left in my body. Has anyone else had something like this since getting pregnant? I spoke to the friend I was with and she’s been fine. We even had the same order. I know we are supposed to be more susceptible to food borne illness when pregnant so I guess that’s it?


----------



## Skye75

Well I was right, a little boy it is :blue:


----------



## Lucy3

@Skye75 that’s so exciting!! (Quietly stalking along with you lovely ladies)


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 oh congratulations on your baby boy.


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 aww yay!! So exciting!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations @Skye75


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay for team blue @Skye75!
@Teafor2 , I hope you feel better soon! I've been having mild diarrhea every day, and I'm trying to eliminate possible culprits; have nixed ginger ale and coffee so far. Thank you, pregnancy hormones.
My nausea seems to be controllable if I eat a little every couple of hours. Suggestions for semi-bland snacks?


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Well I was right, a little boy it is :blue:
> 
> View attachment 1098953
> View attachment 1098954

Amazing ultrasound pictures! Huge Congrats on being Team Blue!


----------



## Teafor2

mouse_chicky said:


> Yay for team blue @Skye75!
> @Teafor2 , I hope you feel better soon! I've been having mild diarrhea every day, and I'm trying to eliminate possible culprits; have nixed ginger ale and coffee so far. Thank you, pregnancy hormones.
> My nausea seems to be controllable if I eat a little every couple of hours. Suggestions for semi-bland snacks?

I also have found that I get mild diarrhoea quite often since being pregnant, but last night it was so bad. Luckily it seems to be much better today!

Bland snacks... for me I find fruit quite easy to eat. Right now I’m on a cantaloupe and banana kick, but it seems to change every couple weeks. I also have been doing Greek yogurt with granola, honey, or peach compote depending how I’m feeling in the morning. When I was 6 weeks yogurt was too much though so I did cornflakes with almond milk. Cucumber or red pepper slices are also usually easy to eat for me. I can do plain cornbread and rice, but when I’m feeling quite sick the smell of bread usually turns my stomach. I hope some of these suggestions help!


----------



## Rach87

Oh man @Teafor2 Ive had a bit of looseness and was almost mildly worried, but it quickly turned to the opposite problem. Ugh. Ive stopped my iron pill the last 3 days hoping it might help get things moving. Probably doesn't help Ive cut down on coffee too. Used to do 2-3 cups(mainly 2) and now Im barely drinking 1. Ahh the joys of pregnancy - either too much or too little happening in the potty department haha


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @Skye! I know I commented on facebook - but I feel like its fb/insta where you feel obligated to comment/like on both :haha:


----------



## Rach87

Ok well apparently all I had to do was put my bathroom dilemma on the internet and it got embarrassed and resolved itself. :rofl:

@Teafor2 love the new ticker! I love knowing exactly how far everyone is!

Anyone else get sick in the heat/sun? Every time I go outside and its mildly hot I feel nauseous. This summer is going to be rough if it doesnt go away as we’ve just barely started warm weather here in Michigan. :nope:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 huge congratulations on team blue hon. 
With regards to dates here In the UK we get our due date at the 12 weeks dating scan and it doesn't change. 

My son kept measuring ahead a bit after my dating scan but they still stuck with the same due date. 
Lovely photos. 
Do you have any names picked out yet? 
Definitely got a little bump going on there. It's lovely when it's not bloat anymore and is really baby isn't it. 
Are u feeling movements yet? 

I didn't feel any real movements untill 19 weeks. But some womon feel them earlier. 

Now I feel everything and I can see my tummy move which is so lovely. 


@Teafor2 
Yay for the ticker hon I love it.


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 Glad your bathroom issues have resolved! I also feel sick if I spend a day out in the sun. Even if I don’t feel too sick while actually out I feel horrible in the evening after.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've started feeling little pops these past few days :cloud9:
I had a reassurance scan this afternoon, as I was having a moment. My 12 weeks scan is next Friday, as long as that goes well, we will be telling the children and our parents x


----------



## kmpreston

Rach87 said:


> Ok well apparently all I had to do was put my bathroom dilemma on the internet and it got embarrassed and resolved itself. :rofl:
> 
> @Teafor2 love the new ticker! I love knowing exactly how far everyone is!
> 
> Anyone else get sick in the heat/sun? Every time I go outside and its mildly hot I feel nauseous. This summer is going to be rough if it doesnt go away as we’ve just barely started warm weather here in Michigan. :nope:

I’m feeling hugely sick if I spend more than 10-15 mins out in the sun. It’s not even particularly hot, maybe 22°C. But it’s still getting to me.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Ah ladies I had some fish tacos for dinner last night from a restaurant I’ve been to dozens of times and I ended up with diarrhoea all night and into the morning. I think it might be over now, but not totally sure as I don’t think there is any food left in my body. Has anyone else had something like this since getting pregnant? I spoke to the friend I was with and she’s been fine. We even had the same order. I know we are supposed to be more susceptible to food borne illness when pregnant so I guess that’s it?

I had food poisoning last weekend too. Diarrhea and vomiting and actually went to hospital for fluids. I thought the same, I was more susceptible because pregnancy. But my Dr and midwife both said the other people eating the food would have had symptoms too. Anyways, still feeling worried it might have harmed the baby as I had a salad that might have been listeria, but no one else seems concerned. Sorry you had to deal with that and hopefully you feel better soon xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've started feeling little pops these past few days :cloud9:
> I had a reassurance scan this afternoon, as I was having a moment. My 12 weeks scan is next Friday, as long as that goes well, we will be telling the children and our parents x
> 
> View attachment 1098968


Lovely scan hon. I didn't feel propper movements untill 19 weeks. I felt pops and stuff at 14 weeks but it must of been gas lol because I didn't feel anything untill week 19. 
Not even sure why I didn't feel movements untill later my placenta is not anterior its prosteria. 
I hated having to wait so long to feel this baby but he's definitely making up for it now haha. 
Good luck at ure dating scan.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

10 weeks today!! Oh hello double digit weeks! Feeling nervous for my 12 week scan on 24th (seems forever away, I’ll be 12+5). I won’t have had a scan for 5 weeks by the time it comes round! Nervous times. Sickness is coming and going now, nothing yesterday, nauseous as hell today. I’m back to work on Monday 

@Rach87 @Teafor2 yes the heat is hard to deal with for sure. Makes me irritable too

@xxmyheartxx lovely scan photo


----------



## Teafor2

@Reiko_ctu ugh sorry you had to deal with that. Luckily mine passed pretty quickly and I was able to replenish fluids myself the next day. I’ve spoke with a couple friends who are also pregnant or were recently pregnant and all of them had something similar at least once in their pregnancies. I also thought about listeria since I’ve been eating a lot of salads, but I think it’s more likely to be some other harmless bacteria.


----------



## wannabeprego

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've started feeling little pops these past few days :cloud9:
> I had a reassurance scan this afternoon, as I was having a moment. My 12 weeks scan is next Friday, as long as that goes well, we will be telling the children and our parents x
> 
> View attachment 1098968

beautiful scan picture Hun!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay for double digits @IsabellaJayne


----------



## Rach87

@xxmyheartxx beautiful scan and yay for baby movements!

@Reiko_ctu oh so scary! Glad you're better and drs don't seem concerned.

@IsabellaJayne yay for double digits! Love getting to those little milestones


----------



## Rach87

13 weeks today here! Cannot believe Im already 2nd trimester. The first 8 weeks dragged like nobodies business and now its just flying! 

will be putting my two littles in bunkbeds for the next couple years until this baby is out of the crib then it will share with whichever gender it is. They're seriously so excited to share a room - they've been requesting to sleep together. They've shared dds bed a couple times but they're sleep schedules are different so my ds is a night owl and dd is a morning glory lol. Bunkbed is being delivered Wednesday so I put up my daughters awesome cabin bed for sale and it sold immediately. Lol woops looks like she’ll be sleeping on her mattress on the floor for a couple days.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> 13 weeks today here! Cannot believe Im already 2nd trimester. The first 8 weeks dragged like nobodies business and now its just flying!
> 
> will be putting my two littles in bunkbeds for the next couple years until this baby is out of the crib then it will share with whichever gender it is. They're seriously so excited to share a room - they've been requesting to sleep together. They've shared dds bed a couple times but they're sleep schedules are different so my ds is a night owl and dd is a morning glory lol. Bunkbed is being delivered Wednesday so I put up my daughters awesome cabin bed for sale and it sold immediately. Lol woops looks like she’ll be sleeping on her mattress on the floor for a couple days.



Yay for second trimester hon. I found it went fast from 13 to 15 weeks then it dragged. 
Glad ure 2 littles are so excited to share. 

Will u be having a gender scan at 16 weeks?


----------



## aymz1983

Just catching up, sorry you've been I'll @Teafor2 but glad it has been nothing *too* serious. Hope everyone is feeling ok generally too!
Yay for double digits @IsabellaJayne 
I'm looking forward to my rescan next Thurs, at 13 weeks, although I was put back a week before it feels like a millennia ha. But glad to be going into second Tri soon :) 

I've just rearranged (with OH helping on heavy stuff) the bedroom ready to for in for etc. We have a ridiculously tiny house and I don't know where things are going to go... Eek


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> 13 weeks today here! Cannot believe Im already 2nd trimester. The first 8 weeks dragged like nobodies business and now its just flying!
> 
> will be putting my two littles in bunkbeds for the next couple years until this baby is out of the crib then it will share with whichever gender it is. They're seriously so excited to share a room - they've been requesting to sleep together. They've shared dds bed a couple times but they're sleep schedules are different so my ds is a night owl and dd is a morning glory lol. Bunkbed is being delivered Wednesday so I put up my daughters awesome cabin bed for sale and it sold immediately. Lol woops looks like she’ll be sleeping on her mattress on the floor for a couple days.

That’s so sweet they are so excited to share! My brother and I had bunk beds when my sister was born and I remember loving it. We did a lot of sneaking out of bed together haha.

Spent the day at the beach today with dh, then went to a friend’s birthday, and my nausea has been pretty mild today! The long car ride wasn’t great and I had some serious waves of it, but overall I felt much better today than I have been.


----------



## Lucy3

Yay for 2nd tri Rach! So good to say bye to the horrid first tri!


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @Lucy3 ! Yes one hurdle of milestone anxiety down, 4974748 to go lol


----------



## Teafor2

So there is a smell in my apartment that has been making me feel sick and I could no identify the source of it. It was like a sickly sweet smell. Well I’ve just figure out it is out fabric softener! ](*,)

How has everyone else been?


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 thats so great youre feeling better and had a good day with friends outside! Lol @ the dryer sheet smell!

@Suggerhoney we dont get gender scans at 16 weeks here in the US. Its between 19-20 weeks they do that. I get scans every 3-4 weeks bc of having lupus so last time we were able to find out at 15 weeks while having a scan at MFM. But yes DEFINITELY finding out. I have bins upon bins of boy and girl clothes downstairs and I so badly want to go through what I’ll keep and donate.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 thats so great youre feeling better and had a good day with friends outside! Lol @ the dryer sheet smell!
> 
> @Suggerhoney we dont get gender scans at 16 weeks here in the US. Its between 19-20 weeks they do that. I get scans every 3-4 weeks bc of having lupus so last time we were able to find out at 15 weeks while having a scan at MFM. But yes DEFINITELY finding out. I have bins upon bins of boy and girl clothes downstairs and I so badly want to go through what I’ll keep and donate.


Yeah we don't normally find out untill the 20 week anomaly scan either but we a booked a privet gender scan at 16 wks. Ooow that's good u get extra scans hon.
I have extra scans too because high risk pregnancy and i had a liver transplant back in 2011.
So even tho I only had my anomaly scan 4 weeks ago, I have a growth scan on Thursday this week at 24+5 weeks. Then I will have another growth scan at 28, 32 and 36 weeks with induction at 37 to 38 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 glad ure feeling better hon.


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney and @Rach87 Thanks! Definitely not 100% yet, but I can see a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Tasha36089

Hope you’re all doing well. My nausea has been almost non existent the last few days and I’m feeling sooo much better. 
I posted my scan pics on a few Facebook groups and got all boy guesses and also did the early glimpse where they take a look and draw on the nub etc, will post pic below. My partner is really hoping for a girl, I’m not really bothered as long as baby is healthy. Hope he won’t be too disappointment if it is.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'll be 36 next month which supposedly puts me in the category of a "geriatic pregancy." That sounds awful.:saywhat: Do ya'll thing that'll put me in the cateogory of high-risk, or will it depend? My first ob appointment is not until the 21st. I wouldn't mind though if it gets me more scans. :haha:

Hope everyone is doing well! Teacher here at a year-round school enjoying a week and a half off before summer term.:cloud9:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tasha36089 said:


> Hope you’re all doing well. My nausea has been almost non existent the last few days and I’m feeling sooo much better.
> I posted my scan pics on a few Facebook groups and got all boy guesses and also did the early glimpse where they take a look and draw on the nub etc, will post pic below. My partner is really hoping for a girl, I’m not really bothered as long as baby is healthy. Hope he won’t be too disappointment if it is.
> 
> View attachment 1099136

I would guess boy for this pic


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 exciting!

@mouse_chicky I just turned 34 last month and had mentioned to my OB I just missed being considered geriatric bc I thought it was 35 yrs but I guess they dont consider it “old” lady pregnancy until 38/39. Never heard that before. Honestly I think its ridiculous especially in todays world, tons of women in their late 30s/early 40s are just having their first baby and do just fine. But anyway my friend just had a baby at almost 40 and she didnt get any extra appts/scans for her age, just baby was small so she got a couple extra to keep track.

Finalllllly heard back from Maternal Fetal Medicine....only took over 2 weeks. They were going to just see me after my 20 week anatomy scan so I told the girl they saw me the last 2 pregnancies around 14/15 weeks so of course their first available scan appt is 7/2 when I’ll be 17 weeks ugh! If they had returned my call sooner I probably couldve been seen sooner. Then I have a teleconference appt with the Dr 7/6. Seems weird to evaluate a high risk pregnancy without actually seeing the patient. Prenatal care has taken a real crap since covid. Its awful. Sorry for the rant. At least I’ll find out gender 3 weeks sooner now.


----------



## aymz1983

@mouse_chicky I'll be 38 when this one comes along. I haven't heard the term geriatric towards me yet and I haven't been offered any extra scans or appointments. Actually, now I think about it, I'm supposed to hear from consultants about my high blood pressure but nothing yet?!

@Rach87 sorry you're being seen later than you'd hoped, but good news about finding out gender earlier :) 

@Tasha36089 I've never heard of early glimpse I might look at that Thursday if the sonographer can get a decent pic. I'm desperate to know but I have a feeling OH wants the surprise!

Hope everyone else is doing and feeling ok


----------



## Rach87

Grow baby grow! Didnt realize I grew so much in just 2 weeks! 


Should/could we add gender to the front page as we find out? Or if someones staying team yellow? Maybe shorten the edd so it all fits on one line? Sorry if Im over stepping...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Tasha36089 exciting!
> 
> @mouse_chicky I just turned 34 last month and had mentioned to my OB I just missed being considered geriatric bc I thought it was 35 yrs but I guess they dont consider it “old” lady pregnancy until 38/39. Never heard that before. Honestly I think its ridiculous especially in todays world, tons of women in their late 30s/early 40s are just having their first baby and do just fine. But anyway my friend just had a baby at almost 40 and she didnt get any extra appts/scans for her age, just baby was small so she got a couple extra to keep track.
> 
> Finalllllly heard back from Maternal Fetal Medicine....only took over 2 weeks. They were going to just see me after my 20 week anatomy scan so I told the girl they saw me the last 2 pregnancies around 14/15 weeks so of course their first available scan appt is 7/2 when I’ll be 17 weeks ugh! If they had returned my call sooner I probably couldve been seen sooner. Then I have a teleconference appt with the Dr 7/6. Seems weird to evaluate a high risk pregnancy without actually seeing the patient. Prenatal care has taken a real crap since covid. Its awful. Sorry for the rant. At least I’ll find out gender 3 weeks sooner now.

I totally agree the prenatal care has gone to crap during Covid. How many pregnant women have ended up with pre eclampsia and other problems because they weren’t being properly monitored is what I’d like to see stats on... and to do a phone appointment for you seems absolutely useless... like yes you can describe your symptoms but to check on your physical health and baby’s, they need to do an in person appointment!! 

good luck on the scan though, hope you get to be surprised and see some boy bits ;). Or are you looking forward to a girl yet?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Maybe some other Canadians can pipe in here on age... I think we do class 35+ as geriatric but it’s just a term and doesn’t qualify you for any extra care at all! So just useless terminology. I could be wrong though cause I’m not there yet... last baby at 34 here!


----------



## Skye75

Hi everyone! sorry have been MIA while we were away in Perth and settling back in to routine back home the last couple of days have only just now been able to sit down and pull the laptop out with a coffee! ( ugh so glad I can stomach coffee again - recently only the last two weeks or so!)

I hope everyone is well. Thanks for the congrats!!
I am 15 weeks today, yay. another 4 weeks until my 19 week scan.

@Rach87 Yep can add genders if everyone can update as they find out. Wish I could add an extra admin on this post for anything I miss or editing purposes lol!



Suggerhoney said:


> @Skye75 huge congratulations on team blue hon.
> With regards to dates here In the UK we get our due date at the 12 weeks dating scan and it doesn't change.
> 
> My son kept measuring ahead a bit after my dating scan but they still stuck with the same due date.
> Lovely photos.
> Do you have any names picked out yet?
> Definitely got a little bump going on there. It's lovely when it's not bloat anymore and is really baby isn't it.
> Are u feeling movements yet?
> 
> I didn't feel any real movements untill 19 weeks. But some womon feel them earlier.
> 
> Now I feel everything and I can see my tummy move which is so lovely.
> 
> 
> @Teafor2
> Yay for the ticker hon I love it.

Yeah I'm feeling movements, not all the time though. This morning however I felt two decent kicks haha.

We have picked out a name, Nate John May "NJ" - John after my OH's grandfather.
OH and I plan on getting married in September, at this stage we are just signing the forms for the moment until we can afford a proper wedding etc in a year or two. It's important to me to have my last name the same as baby's- don't know why haha will just be nice. My ex and I never married.


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> Hi everyone! sorry have been MIA while we were away in Perth and settling back in to routine back home the last couple of days have only just now been able to sit down and pull the laptop out with a coffee! ( ugh so glad I can stomach coffee again - recently only the last two weeks or so!)
> 
> I hope everyone is well. Thanks for the congrats!!
> I am 15 weeks today, yay. another 4 weeks until my 19 week scan.
> 
> @Rach87 Yep can add genders if everyone can update as they find out. Wish I could add an extra admin on this post for anything I miss or editing purposes lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm feeling movements, not all the time though. This morning however I felt two decent kicks haha.
> 
> We have picked out a name, Nate John May "NJ" - John after my OH's grandfather.
> OH and I plan on getting married in September, at this stage we are just signing the forms for the moment until we can afford a proper wedding etc in a year or two. It's important to me to have my last name the same as baby's- don't know why haha will just be nice. My ex and I never married.

When dh and I got married I changed my last name, but not because I really care about it... because I want us to both have the same last name as our kids. It makes traveling abroad much easier. If you have different last names you need to bring the birth certificate to prove you are are the parent.


----------



## Skye75

@Teafor2 my 7 and 8yo have my ex partners (their dads) last name. It just really bothers me not having the same last name as my child, so at least I will be able to with one of them. Just hope my ywo don't feel left out having a different name to baby, OH and myself


----------



## Teafor2

For people that had their nuchal translucency scan... how far along were you when it was done? I just scheduled mine today and I’ll be 13 +1. It feels late?


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> Hi everyone! sorry have been MIA while we were away in Perth and settling back in to routine back home the last couple of days have only just now been able to sit down and pull the laptop out with a coffee! ( ugh so glad I can stomach coffee again - recently only the last two weeks or so!)
> 
> I hope everyone is well. Thanks for the congrats!!
> I am 15 weeks today, yay. another 4 weeks until my 19 week scan.
> 
> @Rach87 Yep can add genders if everyone can update as they find out. Wish I could add an extra admin on this post for anything I miss or editing purposes lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm feeling movements, not all the time though. This morning however I felt two decent kicks haha.
> 
> We have picked out a name, Nate John May "NJ" - John after my OH's grandfather.
> OH and I plan on getting married in September, at this stage we are just signing the forms for the moment until we can afford a proper wedding etc in a year or two. It's important to me to have my last name the same as baby's- don't know why haha will just be nice. My ex and I never married.

love weddings, even low key ones, friends of mine did that it was lovely, I was a witness for them then we all had a nice dinner. I missed the gender announcement, congratulations on your boy.


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 Hope your vaca was great! Yay for 15 weeks!! So funny my one aversion was coffee (lots made me nauseus but I could still eat/drink, but coffee I couldnt even stand the smell or thought of it) yay for us being able to stomach coffee again! And congrats on the future wedding! 

@Reiko_ctu yea the stats would be interesting to see, its so awful!! I always knew I would end up with girls since I never wanted any lol. Im amazed I actually have a son to be honest. So I came to terms with it easily - just bummed I’ll never have another little boy. My dd will be ecstatic though and seeing her love all over the new baby will make it worth it. (Though she would do that either way - shes such a lover and nurturer) I cant wait for your scan!!! I’ve been stalking your due group for all the countdowns and updates!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

@Teafor2 mine is 12+5 this time but last 2 pregnancies were both nearly 14 weeks. I believe anytime between 11+6 and 13+6 is perfectly fine for NT


----------



## IsabellaJayne

So I should have my sneak peak gender results in 4-8 hours!! Excited but nervous! They should be there when I wake up! Eeek


----------



## aymz1983

@Teafor2 I was due mine at 12 but as they put me back a week I'm going back tomorrow when I'll be 13 bang on :)


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne eeeeeek!!!! Cant wait!! We’ve had I think 3 girls from the sneak peaks? So curious the accuracy for all of us! (Though I know poor Dream143 was on of them :(


----------



## Rach87

I only had the nuchal screening bc I’m seen by MFM. Otherwise they dont do a scan just for that unless you request genetic testing I believe?

last 2 times I was seen around 14/15 weeks. This time I wont be scanned by them until 16w6d so I think its too late to check


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> I only had the nuchal screening bc I’m seen by MFM. Otherwise they dont do a scan just for that unless you request genetic testing I believe?
> 
> last 2 times I was seen around 14/15 weeks. This time I wont be scanned by them until 16w6d so I think its too late to check

Here they don’t require it but recommend it. It’s your choice. I’d just rather know if there is something or not. Most of the things they check for are incomparable with life. Then of course they check for Down’s syndrome as well, but I’d rather be armed with knowledge in that case than surprised.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Baby is a girl :pink:!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 dying for my scan to hurry up and get here XD

@IsabellaJayne congrats!! Sooo glad you got a result and not inconclusive like I’ve seen so many reviews!! Hope you’ve kept all your pink baby clothes to reuse!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Teafor2 said:


> For people that had their nuchal translucency scan... how far along were you when it was done? I just scheduled mine today and I’ll be 13 +1. It feels late?

I was 13 weeks bang on when I had mine.


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> Baby is a girl :pink:!!
> 
> View attachment 1099222


congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## Teafor2

IsabellaJayne said:


> Baby is a girl :pink:!!
> 
> View attachment 1099222

Congratulations!


----------



## daniyaaq

You guys definitely too all the girls. Congrats @IsabellaJayne


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne congrats!


----------



## mouse_chicky

So exciting, @IsabellaJayne! :pink: Congrats!


----------



## Teafor2

I think I’m definitely starting to get a tiny bump. I can’t suck in the bottom of my tummy anymore and I’m looking rounder in the mid section for sure. I caught a coworker looking at my belly a couple times during a conversation yesterday and another one today as well. I can’t believe it’s starting to pop out so early! I thought it would take forever.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 its funny when people start to give you that is she/isnt she type looks but dont dare ask. I think I remember you saying you were quite petite? You’ll definitely show earlier as baby has nowhere to go but out!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2
I had the NT this time at 12+6 weeks. But with DD it was at 13+3 weeks. 
I think anytime between 12 and 14 weeks is fine. 

@Rach87 
Such a cute little bump. 

@IsabellaJayne 
Congratulations on baby Girl. 

@Tasha36089 
I'm gonna say boy too hon. Nub is in same place as mine was at ure stage. 

Seems this group is where all the :pink: are at tho.
We do have I think 3 girls in our October group now. And I think there are 2 or 3 in the September group but all the rest are :blue: haha. 

We do have one lady in our September group tho that is team :yellow:. 
She's 29 weeks and what a trooper for holding out too find out. 

Me I have the patience of a natt. 
When I were ttc and also in the first weeks of pregnancy I was like so gonna stay team yellow. 
Ha got to 8 ish weeks and was itching to know lol.


----------



## Skye75

@IsabellaJayne congratulations on team pink!! Isn't it strange how all the sneak peeks have been pink lol!

Aww yay for the early bump @Teafor2 it feels so much more real when you have a bit of a bump going on. 
I have a bit of a bump at 15 weeks, but I had a bit of belly fat to start with haha.. though not a heap. I now already can't even see my vag under the bump LOL. That didn't happen for 25+ weeks last time. 

Been thinking about the crappy pap smear I have to have next week more and more and I really really don't want it until I've had baby.. Surely they can't MAKE me have it now??


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> @IsabellaJayne congratulations on team pink!! Isn't it strange how all the sneak peeks have been pink lol!
> 
> Aww yay for the early bump @Teafor2 it feels so much more real when you have a bit of a bump going on.
> I have a bit of a bump at 15 weeks, but I had a bit of belly fat to start with haha.. though not a heap. I now already can't even see my vag under the bump LOL. That didn't happen for 25+ weeks last time.
> 
> Been thinking about the crappy pap smear I have to have next week more and more and I really really don't want it until I've had baby.. Surely they can't MAKE me have it now??

I’m surprised they even booked you in for one. My OB asked me when I had my last and was naughty because was due for one last year and kept putting it off. They straight away said I should get it soon after I have baby.


----------



## kiki1234

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm a terrible poster but I read and follow!!

Tomorrow is our first scan. Based off my last period I will be 7 weeks 1 day, but off of ovulation I'm probably 6 weeks 6 days. Fingers crossed there is a heartbeat. I'm feeling awful lately and hoping that there is a reason for it!


----------



## Skye75

@daniyaaq Yeah seems the most common, that you have it afterwards. I'm going to tell my OB how much I don't want to have it until baby is born. Plus, I'm rhesus negative so if I bleed because of it I'll have to have a anti D injection I presume?? 
Just sounds like to much trouble to me..


----------



## J_and_D

kiki1234 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm a terrible poster but I read and follow!!
> 
> Tomorrow is our first scan. Based off my last period I will be 7 weeks 1 day, but off of ovulation I'm probably 6 weeks 6 days. Fingers crossed there is a heartbeat. I'm feeling awful lately and hoping that there is a reason for it!

I feel you. I'm more on FB then B&B lol. I have my scan tomorrow as well. I should be 6w6d so pretty close to you! I'm so stressed about hearing a heartbeat


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> @IsabellaJayne congratulations on team pink!! Isn't it strange how all the sneak peeks have been pink lol!
> 
> Aww yay for the early bump @Teafor2 it feels so much more real when you have a bit of a bump going on.
> I have a bit of a bump at 15 weeks, but I had a bit of belly fat to start with haha.. though not a heap. I now already can't even see my vag under the bump LOL. That didn't happen for 25+ weeks last time.
> 
> Been thinking about the crappy pap smear I have to have next week more and more and I really really don't want it until I've had baby.. Surely they can't MAKE me have it now??

They checked if I needed one at my last appointment but said it was okay because my last one was in 2019. A friend of mine is also pregnant and needed one during her current pregnancy though.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hmm, so is this a baby and bump facebook group? Curious . . .:cool:


----------



## Teafor2

Ughhh I just need to do a quick vent that I am SO tired of needing to constantly eat.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have I missed a Facebook group?


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Yes we have a Facebook group! I think @Skye75 has posted the link in this group somewhere


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> @IsabellaJayne congratulations on team pink!! Isn't it strange how all the sneak peeks have been pink lol!
> 
> Aww yay for the early bump @Teafor2 it feels so much more real when you have a bit of a bump going on.
> I have a bit of a bump at 15 weeks, but I had a bit of belly fat to start with haha.. though not a heap. I now already can't even see my vag under the bump LOL. That didn't happen for 25+ weeks last time.
> 
> Been thinking about the crappy pap smear I have to have next week more and more and I really really don't want it until I've had baby.. Surely they can't MAKE me have it now??

They shouldn’t be giving you a pap till at least 6 weeks postpartum. Do they know you’re pregnant or was it pre scheduled? Cancel and reschedule for at least 6 weeks after baby is born. It’s your choice when you have your paps.


----------



## Skye75

@Reiko_ctu yes they know I'm pregnant it is my OB that is pushing me to have it done :/


----------



## Skye75

For anyone who has missed it *FACEBOOK* group here :) I'll also stick it on the front page

Facebook Groups


@xxmyheartxx


----------



## kiki1234

Had our scan. Baby measuring right on track- with heart rate of 138 bpm. I'm so relieved. <3


----------



## Lucy3

Hi everyone, just wanted to pop over and say hi and that I got my BFP for those who remember me from TTC! I’m way behind you all with a due date of around February 21 so don’t quite fit here so hope it’s ok if I lurk about 8-[
@Skye75 hi! Thanks for your ttc support, love you! So I had a pap with my second and then had to have a colcoscopy (scraping bit of cervix to check it, yep gross) at around 16 weeks. My OB (I was in America at the time) said it was all ok during pregnancy. Also when I was on placement back here at a student midwife the OBs used to push for paps in first tri. I’m with you though, the thought of it during pregnancy sucks! I’d prob wait till after too.


----------



## kiki1234

I will add in too that I had a pap with my 2nd, in the first trimester. I think it's fairly common practice.


----------



## Skye75

Lucy3 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to pop over and say hi and that I got my BFP for those who remember me from TTC! I’m way behind you all with a due date of around February 21 so don’t quite fit here so hope it’s ok if I lurk about 8-[
> @Skye75 hi! Thanks for your ttc support, love you! So I had a pap with my second and then had to have a colcoscopy (scraping bit of cervix to check it, yep gross) at around 16 weeks. My OB (I was in America at the time) said it was all ok during pregnancy. Also when I was on placement back here at a student midwife the OBs used to push for paps in first tri. I’m with you though, the thought of it during pregnancy sucks! I’d prob wait till after too.

We did discuss making this group for Feb due dates too, what did you think @Rach87 ?
We'd be more than happy to have you regardless @Lucy3 and congratulations again!!

I'm going to try my best to say no to the pap.. Just don't want it till baby is born. A colcoscopy sounds horrid.. ugh!


----------



## Teafor2

Lucy3 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to pop over and say hi and that I got my BFP for those who remember me from TTC! I’m way behind you all with a due date of around February 21 so don’t quite fit here so hope it’s ok if I lurk about 8-[
> @Skye75 hi! Thanks for your ttc support, love you! So I had a pap with my second and then had to have a colcoscopy (scraping bit of cervix to check it, yep gross) at around 16 weeks. My OB (I was in America at the time) said it was all ok during pregnancy. Also when I was on placement back here at a student midwife the OBs used to push for paps in first tri. I’m with you though, the thought of it during pregnancy sucks! I’d prob wait till after too.

Congratulations! So happy to hear you got your bfp!


----------



## J_and_D

mouse_chicky said:


> Hmm, so is this a baby and bump facebook group? Curious . . .:cool:

Yes, Sky just posted link above O:)


----------



## Rach87

The more mamas the better I say! Seriously so excited for you @Lucy3 !!

i had a pap at my booking in appts around 10 weeks this and my last pregnancy. Because they already checked everything (ovaries, etc) with the scan they just did two quick swabs. No big deal.


----------



## J_and_D

Lucy3 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to pop over and say hi and that I got my BFP for those who remember me from TTC! I’m way behind you all with a due date of around February 21 so don’t quite fit here so hope it’s ok if I lurk about 8-[
> @Skye75 hi! Thanks for your ttc support, love you! So I had a pap with my second and then had to have a colcoscopy (scraping bit of cervix to check it, yep gross) at around 16 weeks. My OB (I was in America at the time) said it was all ok during pregnancy. Also when I was on placement back here at a student midwife the OBs used to push for paps in first tri. I’m with you though, the thought of it during pregnancy sucks! I’d prob wait till after too.

Yay congrats! You're only a few weeks after me (EDD 1/27)


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucy3 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to pop over and say hi and that I got my BFP for those who remember me from TTC! I’m way behind you all with a due date of around February 21 so don’t quite fit here so hope it’s ok if I lurk about 8-[
> @Skye75 hi! Thanks for your ttc support, love you! So I had a pap with my second and then had to have a colcoscopy (scraping bit of cervix to check it, yep gross) at around 16 weeks. My OB (I was in America at the time) said it was all ok during pregnancy. Also when I was on placement back here at a student midwife the OBs used to push for paps in first tri. I’m with you though, the thought of it during pregnancy sucks! I’d prob wait till after too.

congrats and welcome to the group!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks ladies! Oh that’s great @J_and_D ! I’ll be having a c/s so I’ll be having this little bean around February 11 or so, so only a week and a bit between us. With my dd I was booked in for a c/s at exactly 39 weeks but she came a few hours before it which I thought was so cool as she picked the same date as her scheduled birth date


----------



## Teafor2

Well I have finally managed to weigh myself for the first time in 6 weeks and I seem to have lost 3 kg so far this trimester :|


----------



## Tasha36089

Teafor2 said:


> Well I have finally managed to weigh myself for the first time in 6 weeks and I seem to have lost 3 kg so far this trimester :|

I have lost just a little more. I’m eating much better though now so expecting it to go back on soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tasha I lost 8lbs in first trimester. 
I'm now 9st 10 so I've put on 11lbs so far.


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> @Tasha I lost 8lbs in first trimester.
> I'm now 9st 10 so I've put on 11lbs so far.

Yes scales say I’ve lost 9lbs . I’m hoping not to put too much in, I’m overweight anyway. Just going to eat as healthy as possible.


----------



## pipsbabybean

hi ladies
I’ve stumbled across this thread whilst searching for bleeding
Ugh ‘sigh’
I got a surprise BFP I was on the pill
EDD 31/1/22
So I’ve come back as I do love Bnb
I’ve been a member since 2011
Going through it with this one
First scan showed nothing after a bleed at 4 weeks
Bloods never doubled
Then second scan a week later showed my bean beating away measuring 6 weeks
I’m stil bleeding now and hoping it’s just a Sch
Would love to stick around and chat with you all x


----------



## J_and_D

pipsbabybean said:


> hi ladies
> I’ve stumbled across this thread whilst searching for bleeding
> Ugh ‘sigh’
> I got a surprise BFP I was on the pill
> EDD 31/1/22
> So I’ve come back as I do love Bnb
> I’ve been a member since 2011
> Going through it with this one
> First scan showed nothing after a bleed at 4 weeks
> Bloods never doubled
> Then second scan a week later showed my bean beating away measuring 6 weeks
> I’m stil bleeding now and hoping it’s just a Sch
> Would love to stick around and chat with you all x

Hi! Sorry about the bleeding. My EDD is 1/27 and I have a SCH. It freaks me out tbh


----------



## Rach87

Welcome @pipsbabybean hope the bleeding is nothing and beany keeps put!


----------



## Skye75

Welcome @pipsbabybean sorry about the bleeding. Fingers and toes crossed for you that it works out x 

Well Monday today. Have a full on week this week, tomorrow DS gets his cast off and the wires out.... eeek. Then have carpet cleaning happening at 3pm. Wednesday I have my OB appointment.. when I'm supposed to have the dreaded pap smear (hopefully I can get out of that) then Thursday free and then a crappy rent inspection on Friday. So I have been trying to get a heap of cleaning done before then. So sucky having them every 3 months, can't wait until we buy our own place. 

I am 16 weeks on Wednesday, I don't know why but 18 weeks feels like a huge milestone to me, can't wait for the next two weeks to hopefully fly past. Been having a lot of pelvic/hip pain the last few days and been feeling really unwell again for the last 4 days or so. Yuk.


----------



## Teafor2

@Tasha36089 I am also eating a bit better now, so hoping I won’t lose as much but I don’t think I’m eating enough to gain anything back yet. I was actually already a bit underweight prior to getting pregnant and in the two months before I conceived this pregnancy I managed to gain 3 kg so now I’m just back to what I was before gaining that weight.


----------



## Skye75

@Lucy3 how are you going?


----------



## Lucy3

Hey @Skye75 doing pretty well. I haven’t tested today, but af was due and she hasn’t shown up and feeling more pregnant. Still temping and that’s continuing to rise. Although feeling a bit, I’m not sure, but conflicted about how I’m feeling about being pregnant? Especially at night I get so worried, not about losing it but about being pregnant and having another baby I think? It’s thrown me a bit tbh, I thought I’d be more excited. But I think it’s fairly normal to feel like this at the start? Sorry for the essay and thanks for asking <3
So I went and tested, actually think it helped my mood! Looks pretty good considering there was no hold and maybe 2 seconds of pee came out haha


----------



## Skye75

Even though we were trying for 6 months I still felt exactly the same way at first, and still do occasionally now!! So I think totally normal :) 
Great BFP, gotta be happy with that! Makes it all a bit realer ones AF doesn't show doesn't it.


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks so much @Skye75 it really helps knowing it’s not just me! I’m counting down to the happy hormones kicking in. Think I’m also scared at the thought of being sick in a few weeks, are you feeling better now?


----------



## Teafor2

Lucy3 said:


> Hey @Skye75 doing pretty well. I haven’t tested today, but af was due and she hasn’t shown up and feeling more pregnant. Still temping and that’s continuing to rise. Although feeling a bit, I’m not sure, but conflicted about how I’m feeling about being pregnant? Especially at night I get so worried, not about losing it but about being pregnant and having another baby I think? It’s thrown me a bit tbh, I thought I’d be more excited. But I think it’s fairly normal to feel like this at the start? Sorry for the essay and thanks for asking <3
> So I went and tested, actually think it helped my mood! Looks pretty good considering there was no hold and maybe 2 seconds of pee came out haha
> 
> View attachment 1099342

I had the same feeling and we had been trying nearly 2 years for our first. Once the sickness kicked in I really started questioning how badly I wanted this. Now that I’m feeling a bit less sick and I’m near the second trimester I’m feeling more sure about everything. I still wouldn’t say I feel connected to the baby or anything like that though. 

I was talking to dh the other day and I said that I swear if men got morning sickness there would be an easy and safe cure for it by now.


----------



## Lucy3

Oh thanks @Teafor2. I’m so glad you’re starting to feel better. The first tri is tough! I remember the story you told of your dh taking you out for a burger to make you feel better about it eating, it was so sweet :hugs:


----------



## Tasha36089

pipsbabybean said:


> hi ladies
> I’ve stumbled across this thread whilst searching for bleeding
> Ugh ‘sigh’
> I got a surprise BFP I was on the pill
> EDD 31/1/22
> So I’ve come back as I do love Bnb
> I’ve been a member since 2011
> Going through it with this one
> First scan showed nothing after a bleed at 4 weeks
> Bloods never doubled
> Then second scan a week later showed my bean beating away measuring 6 weeks
> I’m stil bleeding now and hoping it’s just a Sch
> Would love to stick around and chat with you all x

Hi and welcome. Sorry about the bleeding, hopefully it’s nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rach87

@Lucy3 same here. We tried for 5 months and once the lines started getting darker and I got past the point of my mc’s it was like “oh no, Im pregnant, what did I do?!” Lol I think it’s normal to feel like that-is such a huge life change. How old are your other babies? Mine are 5(6 next month) and my boy just turned 3 a couple days ago. Dd will be in school when this one comes so I think it won’t be as overwhelming having 3 - at least while she’s out haha


----------



## mouse_chicky

I totally relate to you all! Even after ttc 6 years, it's like :shock:, whoa, this is real. For me, the reality of having such a big gap between this kid and the first two is kicking in. What was I thinking?:rofl: I was thinking I had this deep heart desire that wouldn't go away. 
Welcome pipsbabybean!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hi guys thanks for the warm welcome
I’m feel like I’m stil in limbo
This bleeding is crazy but doesn’t feel like a mc
Just hoping it’s the hematoma


----------



## Teafor2

@Lucy3 Yes dh has saved me with food so many times! 

@pipsbabybean I had quite a bit of bleeding from week 6 to week 8 but everything is okay now! Hope it will be the same for you! They had me stay at home from work for those two weeks and just rest.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m reading your feelings when seeing two lines and agreeing with all of you.
“Oh no what did we do!?!”
And while I was laying in bed sick for weeks definitely feel like you @Teafor2, how bad do I want this. Honestly during those weeks it was straight up regret and I told DH we made a mistake.

Now that I’m 20 weeks and feeling a lot better, I’m so thankful we do get to have another and can’t wait till he or she arrives. 

I kinda thought I was the only one who felt like that in the first few weeks… never ever felt like that after my other 3 babies even when I was sick!! But the feelings are real!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Teafor2 said:


> @Lucy3 Yes dh has saved me with food so many times!
> 
> @pipsbabybean I had quite a bit of bleeding from week 6 to week 8 but everything is okay now! Hope it will be the same for you! They had me stay at home from work for those two weeks and just rest.

Hey thanks @Teafor2 
I’ve done nothing but read about it for a week now
My brain hurts
I’m bleeding more than I’d like now it’s filling me with dread
When you say you did how much was a lot sorry to ask I need real people answers
I rang the epu today I’m so drained I’ve had enough they won’t do anything so just rescan Friday


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Yes scales say I’ve lost 9lbs . I’m hoping not to put too much in, I’m overweight anyway. Just going to eat as healthy as possible.

My appetite was the first thing to disappear just b4 my BFP and its not the greatest now. 
I eat alot of fruit and my cravings now are wholegrain crackers with butter and mature cheddar cheese. 
I'm not really wanting large meals. 
I normally gain about 2 Stone in pregnancy but with my biggest I gained about 4 stone lol. 
I did nothing but eat with him lol. 
Not sure why I don't have much of a appetite I guess with it being so warm as well makes u not want hot meals.


----------



## Suggerhoney

pipsbabybean said:


> Hey thanks @Teafor2
> I’ve done nothing but read about it for a week now
> My brain hurts
> I’m bleeding more than I’d like now it’s filling me with dread
> When you say you did how much was a lot sorry to ask I need real people answers
> I rang the epu today I’m so drained I’ve had enough they won’t do anything so just rescan Friday


I'm so sorry about the bleeding. I had a bleed at 6 and 15 weeks was red with tiny clots and was so scary. 
I've had alot of losses so it was really frightening seeing that blood. 
I also had on off spotting from 14dpo up untill 9 weeks. 
Turns out I have a cervical erosion. There very common esp in pregnancy. It's just a blood vessel that can burst and doesn't cause no harm to baby. 
I hope ures is something like that too hon. 
It really is horrible seeing blood in pregnancy.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm so sorry about the bleeding. I had a bleed at 6 and 15 weeks was red with tiny clots and was so scary.
> I've had alot of losses so it was really frightening seeing that blood.
> I also had on off spotting from 14dpo up untill 9 weeks.
> Turns out I have a cervical erosion. There very common esp in pregnancy. It's just a blood vessel that can burst and doesn't cause no harm to baby.
> I hope ures is something like that too hon.
> It really is horrible seeing blood in pregnancy.

@Suggerhoney thank you
It’s been a very long 3 weeks
This is the second bleed but it’s nothing like the first 
It’s really getting to Me today
I’m tired and so drained


----------



## Teafor2

pipsbabybean said:


> Hey thanks @Teafor2
> I’ve done nothing but read about it for a week now
> My brain hurts
> I’m bleeding more than I’d like now it’s filling me with dread
> When you say you did how much was a lot sorry to ask I need real people answers
> I rang the epu today I’m so drained I’ve had enough they won’t do anything so just rescan Friday

I actually marked all the bleeding on my period tracker so I can go back and check for you!

I had a big gush of blood that looked like the start of a period at 6 weeks. It was bright red and everything. I freaked out I and went to the emergency room. They did a scan and we saw baby’s heartbeat but they told me to stay home from work for two weeks. I spotted for the rest of that day (enough to use a panty liner) but it had stopped by the morning.

A week later I got another big gush of blood while I was sleeping. I woke up to blood on my thighs and a 2 inch spot on my bedsheet as well. When I went to the toilet there was also a lot of blood in the toilet but this time it was a darker red than before. I spotted for the rest of that day and the next day as well.

Two days later I went to pee and had blood clots in the toilet but no real bleeding. I ended up spotting the rest of the day.

Then, I ended up having some more spotting a week later which only lasted about half a day.

I will still spot sometimes after orgasms but it always stops immediately after that little bit so it doesn’t worry me.

When I had the bleeding those weeks I also had quite a lot of cramping but never at the same time as the bleeding. I was also on progesterone supplements at the time due to a history of early miscarriage. I have two more days of those supplements left and then I’m done so I’m hoping I don’t get anymore bleeding!

I hope this helps! I know there are women that had even more bleeding than me and went on the have healthy pregnancies and women than had less and lost pregnancies so it’s hard to know what to expect in these situations. The first trimester is so scary.


----------



## pipsbabybean

@Teafor2 thank you so much for checking and replying x


----------



## Catmumof4

Pips I'm so sorry your going through all this, iv had light spotting in this pregnancy and that worried me enough so you must be so stressed! I can't believe your epu won't get u in sooner if even just to ease your mind! 

I'm so with you on those o crap emotions after the bfp this is baby 7 and iv had that with prob all of them Lol!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

pipsbabybean said:


> @Suggerhoney thank you
> It’s been a very long 3 weeks
> This is the second bleed but it’s nothing like the first
> It’s really getting to Me today
> I’m tired and so drained


Oh hon bless you. 
Yes I found the first trimester dragged for me and then when I hit 2nd tri I felt so happy but then to wake up that bleeding at 14+5 weeks was just horrible. I had cramps too and like that heavy ache u get when AF is about to start. 
With both bleeds at 6 and almost 15 weeks I went to early pregnancy unit. 
At 6 weeks with that bleed I needed a pad but the bleeding stopped after about 2 hours. 
I had a scan the next day at 6+1 and see bean and HB but was told it cud go either way but at that time she cudnt see any reason for the bleed. 
Then at almost 15 weeks when it happened again I went to A&E the the early pregnancy unit and I had a internal examination and that's when the doctor discovered the erosion. She said she felt quite sure that was what was causing the bleed but still said it cud be a threatening miscarriage and if I had anymore bleeding to go back strait away. 
Thankfully (touchwood) I haven't had any more bleeding or spotting since so I now know it was definitely the Erosion. 
So many other womon on here had also had erosions in previous pregnancies and said they had the same kind of bleeding. 
I also googled it (as u do) and I cudnt believe how common it was. 

I know every womon is different but with all my losses the bleeding was very very heavy and loads of clots and extremely painful. 
I hope that helps hon. 

I really hope all the bleeding stops and everything ends up being OK hon.


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks for the reassurance ladies, I was feeling so guilty I had these thoughts. It’s like I tired so hard to make it happen and kept picturing the two lines and then when they came and keep getting darker it’s like ‘oh wow this is actually happening..’ :shock:
@Rach87 mine are 5 and 7 so it feels like a lifetime ago I was last pregnant! Totally forgotten what life with a baby is like! 
@pipsbabybean thinking of you with your bleeding. I had breakthrough bleeding with my first - it came when I would have had my period for the first few months. Friday must feel like ages away. Sending hugs


----------



## Jojo0802

pipsbabybean said:


> @Suggerhoney thank you
> It’s been a very long 3 weeks
> This is the second bleed but it’s nothing like the first
> It’s really getting to Me today
> I’m tired and so drained

Im really sorry to hear. With my first pregnancy, I had a sch and I bleed bright red blood, and passed clots (quarter sized) for 2-3 days (like a period) and then spotted for a week, and then had another big gush and the spotted for another 3-4 weeks (with a couple more gushes in between). I was put on bed rest for 4-5 weeks and got progesterone injections (but I was getting those anyway cuz I did IVF). Thankfully everything was fine and my little girl is now a sweet little toddler. 

I get that it can be so scary, sorry that you have to go through it. I had some brown spotting with my current pregnancy and completely freaked.

i have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

@pipsbabybean , welcome to the group! Congrats! I hope the bleeding stops and that everything is going to be alright! Big hugs to you! XOXO


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks to all who replied 
It’s awful isn’t it and yet so common you just don’t realise

today is a better day , bleeding is so much less today hoping it’s tailing off
I did a test last night and it was incredibly positive made me feel slightly better 
I bled so much well it looked so much

It was mentioned that maybe I should t be taking the baby aspirin either ? Anyone have any thoughts on this ? 
as it’s obs a thinner 
Thanks girls Friday can’t come soon enough x


----------



## aymz1983

Ahh I've missed so much of this thread the last few days! Welcome in @pipsbabybean and @Lucy3 and congratulations! 
I've never had bleeding so I can't comment but glad to hear it's tailing off for you a little. Hopefully more known on Friday
And I have had more than a few 'wtf am I doing' moments with this one, especially as at time of birth my other 3 will be 18, 16 and almost 10! Like, can I really do this again after so long? But the longer it goes on and the more I see scans it's like yes....I can :) 
Have my 20 week scan booked for 30 July so that's going to take ages! No idea if we will remain team yellow or not...


----------



## aymz1983

I'm also glad not feeling as sick now...although I seem to have gone the other way and I cannot stop eating :/


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 Glad you are feeling better! I was feeling horrible this morning but ever since eating dinner I’ve been ravenous and non stop snacking. I almost never feel hungry anymore, just nauseas or more nauseas, so it’s so nice to feel actual hunger! 

I felt my uterus for the first time today! It was very exciting :laugh2:


----------



## Mummyto293

How’s everyone doing? Haven’t been on here for a while! Now 14+3 and felt flutters for the last few days which are lovely!


----------



## Catmumof4

@pipsbabybean i was told to take asprin but only after 12 weeks, not sure if that was just me or a General guideline? X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

pipsbabybean said:


> Thanks to all who replied
> It’s awful isn’t it and yet so common you just don’t realise
> 
> today is a better day , bleeding is so much less today hoping it’s tailing off
> I did a test last night and it was incredibly positive made me feel slightly better
> I bled so much well it looked so much
> 
> It was mentioned that maybe I should t be taking the baby aspirin either ? Anyone have any thoughts on this ?
> as it’s obs a thinner
> Thanks girls Friday can’t come soon enough x

If I’m remembering @Suggerhoney was told her bleeding was down to taking the aspirin??


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yeah I started baby aspirin as soon as I got a bfp as advised by fertility doctor and when I had the spotting and bleeding I thought it may of been the aspirin but it wasn't it was a erosion on the cervix.


----------



## Skye75

Happy 16 weeks for me! 
Currently sat in the OB waiting room, wish me luck to say no to this pap smear today!!


----------



## Lucy3

Happy 16 weeks Skye!! Let us know how you get on with the OB!


----------



## Teafor2

I am also sitting outside my doctor’s office with a suspected uti. Not sure if it’s just my uterus pushing in my bladder, but I’ve had some burning so I thought better safe than sorry.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I’m off for a scan this morning. I’ve had a kidney infection and some abdo pains. Hoping everything is okay. I’m very nervous Incase something is wrong with her. Fingers crossed all will be fine


----------



## Skye75

@IsabellaJayne hope everything is okay with you both, please update us when you can xx 

Well OB appointment went well. I told her I was not comfortable having it done and said I'd much prefer to have it once he is here and she just made me promise I'd have it done at our 6 week check up. No appointment now until the 19th July after my 19 week scan. 
She did quick u/s to check hb and he was happy in there, and looked much bigger now lol! No appointments now until the 6th July for my midwife appointment and then my 19 week scan on the 8th.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Skye75 So glad she didn't push you into it!! Must be a relief!!

@IsabellaJayne Good luck at the scan

@Teafor2 always best to get checked!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 I'm so happy she didn't push u to have that. I don't think wud be comfortable having that done while pregnant tbh. At my doctors they won't do it if ure pregnant. I was supposed to have one back in December but we had been ttc for 11 cycles and they booked me in right when I was ovulating so I canceled in fear that it wud cause problems. I've been told to book in again after I've had baby so I will do that. 
Happy 16 weeks hon. 

@Teafor2 
Urghhh UTIs are horrible. I had a terrible one with DS at 21 weeks and had to stay in hospital over night. Gosh the pain was horrendous. 
Hope u feel better soon hon. I'm glad ure being seen. It's always best to get seen ASAP with stuff like that esp in pregnancy. 

@IsabellaJayne 
Oh hon I'm so sorry u have a kidney infection. I've had a few of them myself so I know how awful they are. 
I'm sure baby will be fine hon. 
They will probably just put u on strong antibiotics. I hope u feel better soon and please keep us posted. 

Get well soon ladies.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Catmumof4 said:


> @pipsbabybean i was told to take asprin but only after 12 weeks, not sure if that was just me or a General guideline? X




Reiko_ctu said:


> If I’m remembering @Suggerhoney was told her bleeding was down to taking the aspirin??




Suggerhoney said:


> Yeah I started baby aspirin as soon as I got a bfp as advised by fertility doctor and when I had the spotting and bleeding I thought it may of been the aspirin but it wasn't it was a erosion on the cervix.


Thanks guys I’ve slowed up for now 
I’ve been in bed just resting since 6 last night 
Kids were at their dads and bleeding defo does ease it’s now starting again as I’ve done mum stuff 
School run washing etc back in bed now college signed me off for a week so I can make the most of resting


----------



## Teafor2

@IsabellaJayne I hope everything is okay! I had a kidney infection years ago when I was still a student and they are not fun.

@Skye75 Glad to hear your appointment went okay and she agreed to let you wait until you’re more comfortable for the pap! 

I’m good and everything in my urine test was negative. She said it’s just my uterus and the burning was probably just hormonal. She did a check of my tummy and said while it’s on the early side for my uterus to be up so much she thinks it’s because I’m skinny and I’ll just show early.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> @IsabellaJayne I hope everything is okay! I had a kidney infection years ago when I was still a student and they are not fun.
> 
> @Skye75 Glad to hear your appointment went okay and she agreed to let you wait until you’re more comfortable for the pap!
> 
> I’m good and everything in my urine test was negative. She said it’s just my uterus and the burning was probably just hormonal. She did a check of my tummy and said while it’s on the early side for my uterus to be up so much she thinks it’s because I’m skinny and I’ll just show early.


So glad all is good hon. I have a tilted pelvis so i show early.


----------



## Catmumof4

@pipsbabybean and @Teafor2 glad all is well with both of you x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Everything was fine with her. Measuring a day ahead at 11+5. So relieved!


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> Everything was fine with her. Measuring a day ahead at 11+5. So relieved!
> 
> View attachment 1099389

Beautiful scan picture hun! I’m so glad that everything is going great with your baby! 

I’m feeling paranoid myself about whether everything is okay with my baby since I haven’t seen the baby since my 7 week US! I have an OBGYN appointment next Wednesday though so hopefully they will let me see the baby on US during the appointment!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> @IsabellaJayne hope everything is okay with you both, please update us when you can xx
> 
> Well OB appointment went well. I told her I was not comfortable having it done and said I'd much prefer to have it once he is here and she just made me promise I'd have it done at our 6 week check up. No appointment now until the 19th July after my 19 week scan.
> She did quick u/s to check hb and he was happy in there, and looked much bigger now lol! No appointments now until the 6th July for my midwife appointment and then my 19 week scan on the 8th.

I’m so happy that everything looks great with your baby and that your appointment went great! Great news!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@IsabellaJayne so happy all is good


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannabeprego said:


> Beautiful scan picture hun! I’m so glad that everything is going great with your baby!
> 
> I’m feeling paranoid myself about whether everything is okay with my baby since I haven’t seen the baby since my 7 week US! I have an OBGYN appointment next Wednesday though so hopefully they will let me see the baby on US during the appointment!


I'm sure all will be great at ure next scan hon and baby is doing just fine


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne ouch about the kidney infection but yay for scan pics and a healthy bub!

@Teafor2 glad everything was good - you poor thing need a break from these pregnancy stresses!


Had my check up today - heard babies heartbeat for the first time - right around 162 bpm! She found it right away which was such a relief. I started feeling baby around 8 1/2 weeks (crazy early I know!) but the past week have barely felt one kick a day if that. She said bub probably just flipped around and was kicking my back. Of course they mustve flipped back today bc Ive already felt about 4 kicks. I tried to scam a scan out of her but she wouldnt. Oh well I will be getting scans every 3-4 weeks from here on out. I have an appt with MFM July 2nd at 17 weeks, then growth scan July 27th at 21 weeks, then will have growth scans every 3-4 weeks after that. Im pretty fortunate - the one good thing about having lupus is loads of ultrasounds! Lol I uploaded the heartbeat video to facebook but cant figure out how to do it on here.

Any other upcoming appts/scans??

@wannabeprego Im surprised being IVF they arent monitoring you more closely?


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> @IsabellaJayne ouch about the kidney infection but yay for scan pics and a healthy bub!
> 
> @Teafor2 glad everything was good - you poor thing need a break from these pregnancy stresses!
> 
> 
> Had my check up today - heard babies heartbeat for the first time - right around 162 bpm! She found it right away which was such a relief. I started feeling baby around 8 1/2 weeks (crazy early I know!) but the past week have barely felt one kick a day if that. She said bub probably just flipped around and was kicking my back. Of course they mustve flipped back today bc Ive already felt about 4 kicks. I tried to scam a scan out of her but she wouldnt. Oh well I will be getting scans every 3-4 weeks from here on out. I have an appt with MFM July 2nd at 17 weeks, then growth scan July 27th at 21 weeks, then will have growth scans every 3-4 weeks after that. Im pretty fortunate - the one good thing about having lupus is loads of ultrasounds! Lol I uploaded the heartbeat video to facebook but cant figure out how to do it on here.
> 
> Any other upcoming appts/scans??
> 
> @wannabeprego Im surprised being IVF they arent monitoring you more closely?

it’s good you’re having lots of scans will help the time pass by more quickly. 
I have a consultant appointment in 2 weeks time and a midwife appointment. 
And then have my 20 week scan on 23rd July. I’ve been really busy with work so getting time off to go to appointments is actually really difficult at the moment x


----------



## Rach87

Wow last week of July will be busy for scans in here! Youre 23rd, mine 27th, and another mama was the 30th(maybe @Skye75 ?) exciting!

question about feeling baby: when did everyone start feeling this baby or when did you start feeling your other babies? 
My first was 13 weeks, 2nd was 11 weeks and this one 8.5 weeks. Im on the smaller side but still shocked how early this one made itself known. I couldnt imagine having to wait until 20 or so weeks like some mamas or those with anterior placentas - seems like torture!


----------



## Skye75

@Rach87 my 19 week scan is booked for the 8th July :) 
I've felt flutters and stuff, and a couple decent kicks but nothing that's super regular. Hoping that will change in the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## Lucy3

@Rach87 thats so great you felt movements early! Hope I do too. I think I was around 13 weeks for my second so maybe a bit earlier this time. It’s still the size of a poppyseed at the moment so a fair way off yet :lol:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> Wow last week of July will be busy for scans in here! Youre 23rd, mine 27th, and another mama was the 30th(maybe @Skye75 ?) exciting!
> 
> question about feeling baby: when did everyone start feeling this baby or when did you start feeling your other babies?
> My first was 13 weeks, 2nd was 11 weeks and this one 8.5 weeks. Im on the smaller side but still shocked how early this one made itself known. I couldnt imagine having to wait until 20 or so weeks like some mamas or those with anterior placentas - seems like torture!

ughh this is me! My third anterior placenta I found out yesterday. Usually around 20 weeks for me


----------



## Teafor2

@wannabeprego I feel the same way... haven’t seen baby since my 8 week scan and I still have another week and a half until my next one! I want to just be able to tell people already without worrying is everything is okay. I have an appointment with my ob on the 28th and will probably get a quick scan then, and then my nuchal is on the 29th. Once that all comes back okay I’ll be fine letting everyone know!


----------



## Catmumof4

My next scan is 19th July x


----------



## Desito87

My second scan is 13th July, I think I felt flatters a couple of days ago but nothing since. I'm 15+5 today


----------



## Teafor2

Tonight is my first night that I don’t need to use my progesterone supplements! I’m happy to be done with them, but with my history it’s also a little scary that now it’s just my body sustaining the pregnancy.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Teafor2 you can do this! Xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I didn't feel this baby untill 19 weeks. 
I thought I felt something at 14 weeks like little bubbles popping but it was gass because after that I had nothing. 
Maybe the odd flutter at 18 weeks but no real movements untill 19 weeks. Not sure why so late because my placenta is at the back. 

My next scan is a growth scan and it on July 6th. 

@Teafor2 u got this hon


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne oh no! I wonder why or if theres a reason for women to get it more than once? 

exciting for all these appts! Its so crazy we’re already having 20 week scans booked and coming up semi soon!


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 nerve wracking but Im sure all will be fine. Do they go off your levels as a determination of when to stop or just whenever you get past a certain week?


----------



## Skye75

You got this @Teafor2 :D I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks!


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 nerve wracking but Im sure all will be fine. Do they go off your levels as a determination of when to stop or just whenever you get past a certain week?

They just go off a certain week. At my 8 week appointment she asked how much I had left and I said 3 weeks worth, and then she said okay just finish that and you should be okay. It’s meant to support the pregnancy before the placenta starts functioning, and the placenta should be pretty functional at this point. Still a little scary though.

Thank you for the support everyone!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Teafor2 i’m sure that everything is going to be alright! Prayers for your next US to go great!

I did an IVF cycle and I stopped my vaginal estrogen pills at 10 weeks along with my progesterone injections. The RE kept me on my vaginal progesterone pills until 12 weeks and it made me nervous to begin stopping my meds. I did the same thing with my previous pregnancies though, which were all through IVF and everything turned out fine.

I did notice increased cramping as I stopped the different meds though. I haven’t had any bleeding or spotting in a few weeks though!

I have also heard of girls stopping the meds ranging anywhere from 8 weeks to 10 to 12 depending on what the DR tells them.

I am just looking forward to my next appointment so I can see if the baby is okay finally! I feel like I can relax more knowing that I made it through the first trimester! Like you, I want to make my pregnancy announcement after that also! I’m going with a Christmas theme since I’m due so close to the holiday!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey girls
Sorry to say I’ll be leaving you today
Has my follow up scan 
Little one grew but the hb had stopped 
Thanks for all your help this last week
Wishing you all the best 
Pip x


----------



## Rach87

Oh Im so very sorry @pipsbabybean I hope you take time for yourself and get your rainbow soon


----------



## Suggerhoney

pipsbabybean said:


> Hey girls
> Sorry to say I’ll be leaving you today
> Has my follow up scan
> Little one grew but the hb had stopped
> Thanks for all your help this last week
> Wishing you all the best
> Pip x


I'm so sorry sweetheart. Really heartbreaking. Sending u big warm hugs :hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

pipsbabybean said:


> Hey girls
> Sorry to say I’ll be leaving you today
> Has my follow up scan
> Little one grew but the hb had stopped
> Thanks for all your help this last week
> Wishing you all the best
> Pip x

I’m so sorry to hear that <3


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies sorry I haven't been on here for ages but I have an update myself and my husband went for our dating scan on Wednesday we are due our rainbow baby on 24/12/2021 we are super excited here is my scan picture


----------



## Catmumof4

@pipsbabybean im so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

@pipsbabybean im so sorry :-( hope you’re doing ok


----------



## Teafor2

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies sorry I haven't been on here for ages but I have an update myself and my husband went for our dating scan on Wednesday we are due our rainbow baby on 24/12/2021 we are super excited here is my scan picture
> 
> View attachment 1099465

That’s such a great picture!! Ahh I can’t wait for my scan at 13 weeks!


----------



## J_and_D

pipsbabybean said:


> Hey girls
> Sorry to say I’ll be leaving you today
> Has my follow up scan
> Little one grew but the hb had stopped
> Thanks for all your help this last week
> Wishing you all the best
> Pip x

I'm so sorry. I hope you get your rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## Skye75

@pipsbabybean so sorry for you loss xx hope you are okay!! 

@Sarah Pearce beautiful scan hun


----------



## IsabellaJayne

12 weeks today!!!! \\:D/ (By my dates) scan put me at 12+1 today but I’ll wait for my official NHS 12 week scan on Thursday before changing my ticket! Woo!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

pipsbabybean said:


> Hey girls
> Sorry to say I’ll be leaving you today
> Has my follow up scan
> Little one grew but the hb had stopped
> Thanks for all your help this last week
> Wishing you all the best
> Pip x

oh gosh I’m so sorry hun, I missed this message. Sending you all so much love. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Tasha36089

pipsbabybean said:


> Hey girls
> Sorry to say I’ll be leaving you today
> Has my follow up scan
> Little one grew but the hb had stopped
> Thanks for all your help this last week
> Wishing you all the best
> Pip x

So sorry to hear that. Hope you’re ok


----------



## wannabeprego

pipsbabybean said:


> Hey girls
> Sorry to say I’ll be leaving you today
> Has my follow up scan
> Little one grew but the hb had stopped
> Thanks for all your help this last week
> Wishing you all the best
> Pip x

I am so very sorry for your loss! Big huge hugs to you! You are in my thoughts and prayers!!! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies sorry I haven't been on here for ages but I have an update myself and my husband went for our dating scan on Wednesday we are due our rainbow baby on 24/12/2021 we are super excited here is my scan picture
> 
> View attachment 1099465

Beautiful scan picture!!! This is such great news!


----------



## wannabeprego

We recently moved and bought a new/bigger house, so some of our things were packed up still. Last night my hubby went on a hunt to find my old doppler and he found it!!! It took a few minutes for me to find the baby's hear beat and I had to watch a you tube video to get a reminder on how to find the heart beat, but I eventually found it, after listening to my own many times and feeling frustrated/worried! It was in the 150's range and it was chugging away like a little cho cho train! Hubby was sitting next to me and he got to hear it also! I was so happy to hear that beautiful sound! It gave me peace of mind since I haven't seen the baby on US since 7 weeks! I'm looking forward to my appointment this coming Wednesday! I will be 13 weeks!


----------



## Rach87

Beautiful scan pic @Sarah Pearce ! Glad to hear from you :)


----------



## Rach87

15 weeks today! Ive been so wiped out this past week and sleeping like a log. My house is an absolute disaster and Im over due for a shower lol, really hoping for an ounce of energy today to get that and housework done. Thankfully hubby is home for a few days so I’ll at least have a little break with the kids. I dont think my bump has grown at all in 2 weeks - almost looks smaller to me. But Im feeling movements again throughout the day so Im not worried. 13 days til my next scan!

hows everyone else? 

should I let the June testing group know were open to february mamas? I feel so bad may/june has been soooo slow for bfps.


----------



## Mummyto293

From the earlier question 
First baby- felt her move at 17 weeks ish (anterior placenta) didn’t feel proper kicks until around 20 weeks. And could see it from the outside at about 22 weeks
Second baby- felt flutters from 13 weeks proper kicks from 17 weeks (posterior placenta). Could feel and see kicks from the outside at 19 weeks 
This time- flutters from around 13 weeks occasionally. Getting the odd flutter more or less once a day now at 15 weeks. Can’t wait to start feeling proper hard kicks again! Hoping it won’t be too long


----------



## aymz1983

So sorry for your loss @pipsbabybean, much love to you all

That's a lovely scan pic @Sarah Pearce glad to see the update 

Hope everyone else is doing ok...I've been feeling so tired again recently and I had the worst headache the other day - 5 lots of paracetamol (not at once, each lot after 4 hours) before it was dull enough not to bother me so much. I didn't think I would go back to being so tired - I thought maybe I could be low on iron but surely blood tests would have picked it up? Urg.


----------



## Rach87

@aymz1983 how far are you? Ive been so sleepy/exhausted this week too! I feel like I did at 5/6 weeks taking care of my hubby sick with covid. Ive been busy but man its ridiculous! A week ago I felt amazing and now I can barely get off the couch or keep my eyes open


----------



## xxmyheartxx

pipsbabybean said:


> Hey girls
> Sorry to say I’ll be leaving you today
> Has my follow up scan
> Little one grew but the hb had stopped
> Thanks for all your help this last week
> Wishing you all the best
> Pip x

I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

Ladies entering your second trimester... how are you feeling? I’ll be 12 weeks on Tuesday and I’m feeling so nauseas today. I still haven’t thrown up yet (I’m not someone who vomits easily normally), but today is the closest I’ve gotten to vomiting this whole pregnancy. It’s so discouraging to be this far along and still feeling so miserable.


----------



## Lucy3

@Teafor2 i haven’t started feeling sick yet with this pregnancy, but with my last it started around 7 weeks and went till 14/15 weeks. There’s light at the end of the tunnel!

Wondering when you ladies started to feel sick (if you are!) as I’m still feeling so good and I’ll be 5 weeks in the morning. I’ve got a bit of a hazy memory with my last two as they feel so long ago but I’m pretty sure by 6 and a half/7 weeks I was feeling miserable. Right now I have very little symptoms other than bloated and sore bbs


----------



## Tasha36089

I was sick this time before I had my bfp and it eased off around 13/14 weeks although I’m still nauseous from time to time now. 
Also feeling soo tired again. It’s only 12:30pm here and I don’t get up till 9:30am and i can hardly keep my eyes open.


----------



## J_and_D

Lucy3 said:


> @Teafor2 i haven’t started feeling sick yet with this pregnancy, but with my last it started around 7 weeks and went till 14/15 weeks. There’s light at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> Wondering when you ladies started to feel sick (if you are!) as I’m still feeling so good and I’ll be 5 weeks in the morning. I’ve got a bit of a hazy memory with my last two as they feel so long ago but I’m pretty sure by 6 and a half/7 weeks I was feeling miserable. Right now I have very little symptoms other than bloated and sore bbs

When I hit 7 weeks I felt super sick. It only last a few days, went away for a couple days and then creeper back in (I'm 8w1d now). Definitely not as sick as I was with my 1st. And FX it stays this way!


----------



## Teafor2

Lucy3 said:


> @Teafor2 i haven’t started feeling sick yet with this pregnancy, but with my last it started around 7 weeks and went till 14/15 weeks. There’s light at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> Wondering when you ladies started to feel sick (if you are!) as I’m still feeling so good and I’ll be 5 weeks in the morning. I’ve got a bit of a hazy memory with my last two as they feel so long ago but I’m pretty sure by 6 and a half/7 weeks I was feeling miserable. Right now I have very little symptoms other than bloated and sore bbs

Mine started at 4 and a half weeks but eased off for a few days in the 5th week and I felt pretty normal, but then it came back with a vengeance at 6 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## Mummyto293

Teafor2 said:


> Ladies entering your second trimester... how are you feeling? I’ll be 12 weeks on Tuesday and I’m feeling so nauseas today. I still haven’t thrown up yet (I’m not someone who vomits easily normally), but today is the closest I’ve gotten to vomiting this whole pregnancy. It’s so discouraging to be this far along and still feeling so miserable.

15+1 today and feeling good. I’ve felt good the last few weeks. Was really sick weeks 6-10 the. Slightly nauseous 10-12.5. hopefully you feel better soon x


----------



## aymz1983

@Rach87 I'm 14+4 today...Would have thought it would ease off by now! At midwife again on 2 July so I'll mention it to her then if I'm still feeling rubbish.

@Teafor2 I had it from around 7 weeks through to 9/10 weeks but didn't actually be sick (thank god, such is my phobia). I found ginger biscuits and prawn crackers and toast the best things and eating little bits more often than set meals. I get the occasional dry heave now but soon stops as soon as I sip/drink something 

Is there anyone who hasn't felt baby move yet? Occasionally I think I am feeling something as it's low down enough but then I'll go days and days without feeling anything at all. I don't think it's gas, I'm well acquainted with that feeling :D but I feel a bit sad I've not felt anything like proper movement yet. Aside from the exhaustion I don't feel particularly pregnant! The only evidence i do have are scan pics lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Ladies entering your second trimester... how are you feeling? I’ll be 12 weeks on Tuesday and I’m feeling so nauseas today. I still haven’t thrown up yet (I’m not someone who vomits easily normally), but today is the closest I’ve gotten to vomiting this whole pregnancy. It’s so discouraging to be this far along and still feeling so miserable.

Mine got better at 14 weeks but still at 21 weeks it bothers me some days. I'm down to 2 anti nausea pills vs the 8 I was on during my peak! Most women it clears up around 14-16 weeks truly, but if its an HG pregnancy it can last the whole time! I've got no tips but just hoping you hit your better weeks soon xx


----------



## Teafor2

Thanks for the replies everyone! I have my next appointment on the 28th, so I’ll see how I feel then. By 10.5 weeks I had lost 7 lbs but I have no idea if I’ve gained, lost, or stayed the same since then, so I’m curious to see how much I weight at 13 weeks. I’m just worried about losing too much.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 my sickness got bad around 9 ish weeks and didn't go untill I was 17 weeks.
I haven't been sick at all but have come come so close to it. 
And with my last pregnancy the sickness got bad at 9 weeks and eased at 16 weeks I was sick once at almost 12 weeks. 

Hope ures eases soon. 

@Lucy3 
Mine started at 6 weeks but was mild and wud be ok some days and not feel sick at all. 
Then around 9 weeks it got worse and went away at 17 weeks. 
Still loads of time for ure symptoms to start hon.
I was really worried right in the very early stages because I had no symptoms apart from missed AF. 

@wannabeprego 

Awwww it's so lovely hearing that HB isn't it hon. I found DS at 11+4 weeks and this baby I found at 10 weeks. 
Mine sounds like a choo choo train too. It did sound like a galloping horse from 10 to 14 weeks and I thought maybe I was having a girl because both my girls sounded like a horse and my boys like trains. 
Then from 14 weeks this one changed and sonded like a choo choo train and I just new I was having a boy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 

Ure bloat may of gone away now and that's why u look smaller. 
My bloat went away around weeks 12 ish. 
Tbh tho my bump seems to have stayed the same the past 2 or 3 weeks but been getting major round ligament pain so think I'm about to have another growth spurt. 
I'm 27 weeks on Saturday and I had a huge growth spurt at 27 weeks with DS and was huuuge. Think the same will happen this time by the feels of it.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 15+1 and still get bouts of nausea. Mainly if I bend over, or am out in the sun/heat. Every once in a while its for no reason. But totally manageable now

@Lucy3 mine started I swear at conception. Ugh! Started at 3.5 weeks and continues until like 10 or so weeks and its just been random bouts the last 5 weeks


----------



## Lucy3

@Rach87 I remember you saying you felt sick before your bfp! That’s such a long time to ve feeling yuck, so glad it’s manageable now. I’m feeling better than normal today, weird! I think it may to due to my autoimmune issues being dampened - so happy about that!


----------



## Rach87

@Lucy3 i will say I love pregnancy for the fact that on my good days - I feel amazing! Keeps my lupus at bay thankfully.
So happy you're feeling better! The random good day breaks from feeling terrible really help to reset your mood :)


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 and @Suggerhoney Thanks... I don’t know if the nausea is better now or if I’m just better at dealing with it. The gagging and dry heaving is definitely worse than it was though. I feel like everything sets off these big gags and dry heaves now. We are also in the midst of a heat wave now, which doesn’t help. We don’t have air conditioning, so I’ve put a wet washcloth in the freezer and use it to cool down throughout the day.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> @Rach87 and @Suggerhoney Thanks... I don’t know if the nausea is better now or if I’m just better at dealing with it. The gagging and dry heaving is definitely worse than it was though. I feel like everything sets off these big gags and dry heaves now. We are also in the midst of a heat wave now, which doesn’t help. We don’t have air conditioning, so I’ve put a wet washcloth in the freezer and use it to cool down throughout the day.


Oh gosh. We had a heatwave last week but now we have rain and its cold. 
I'm back in long sleeve tops again.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

2nd trimester on Friday and I’m feeling a lot less nauseous. I haven’t vomited for 2 weeks now but I’m still nauseous if I don’t eat immediately on waking up. I’m just still really exhausted. I thought I’d have a bit more energy but not yet!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hope you all feel better soon xx


----------



## Skye75

I'm 17 weeks tomorrow and the last two days I've been back to square one with the nausea and vomiting. So gross, I have been feeling soooo sick it sucks!!


----------



## Lucy3

Hope you ladies start to feel better soon. It’s so tough when you think you’re out of it and then it comes back with a vengeance. I still don’t have any sickness which I’m trying to enjoy but also slightly concerning. I went to the GP today and got my bloods done so looking forward to seeing what my hcg levels are


----------



## Tasha36089

I only said yesterday my nausea was getting better and as soon as I woke this morning I was sick. Felt proper little kicks last night, it was lovely. 
I saw the midwife yesterday, all was well and I heard the heartbeat. Was just mainly filling in notes. I have my gender scan on Saturday, soo excited.


----------



## wannabeprego

I hope that all of you girls start to feel better soon! Big hugs to you girls! XOXO

I am lucky because I never get really bad MS with my pregnancies. Certain things/smells do gross me out and I have gagged a few times over different things but I never actually threw up! I am 13 weeks now and overall I am feeling pretty good! Last week I managed to go speed walking 3 days and I do a minimum of 2 to 3 miles. I have set my goal of a minimum of 3 days a week to walk to try to manage my BP and I also had GD last pregnancy, so I am trying to be active and watch my weight/diet.

I have gained 5 pounds so far now for this pregnancy! My goal was to keep my weight gain at no more than 10 pounds for this pregnancy. I am already overweight! I haven't lost any weight for this pregnancy!

I have my first OBGYN appointment this coming Wednesday afternoon. I was having a hard time deciding who to use as my OBGYN for this pregnancy. We moved last year further South in our state/bought a bigger house and out grew our old one and my old OBGYN from my last pregnancy, that I absolutely loved is about an hour drive away from me now. I did look at some local OBGYN DR's but I wasn't feeling thrilled with my choices and I didn't want to have to start all over again with a new DR. I was nervous about trusting a new DR. My previous one is really great and he did an amazing job with my C-section. I know that this baby will be a scheduled C-section. Last pregnancy I delivered right at 37 weeks because my BP was really high and I had pre eclampsia. I'm hoping that my OBGYN will do a quick US for me well I am there! I haven't seen the baby since 7 weeks when I was under my RE's care still at that time!

I have an early gender reveal US next Friday afternoon on July 2! I will be 14 weeks! I'm really excited about finding out the gender, we are hoping for a boy this time! I wish it wasn't going to cost 90 bucks to find out the gender but this is because I am doing this as an elective US. I don't want to wait until I am 19 to 20 weeks to find out the gender this time through my heath insurance!


----------



## Mummyto293

I’ve given in and booked for a reassurance scan on Saturday at 16 weeks. My anxiety got the better of me. hoping all is ok on the scan! Is anyone else having a scan at 16/17 weeks? X


----------



## Teafor2

@wannabeprego its so reassuring to hear you feel good! I do think my all day nausea is improving, even though I’m gagging a lot. I’ve told myself by the end of this week of pregnancy I’ll be feeling much better. I really hope it comes true! Good luck at your next appointment!

@Skye75 and @Tasha36089 Hope your relapse in sickness is short and you feel better soon! 

I have a friend who is pregnant as well, but due in September and she has had zero sickness!! I can’t even imagine it!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've been so lucky with this one. I haven't been sick not once. But I felt very sick from 9 to 17 weeks and wud gag. Esp at certain smells or the looks of something wud set me off. I was very very close to throwing up a few times but just managed to control it. Was very difficult tho. 

Can't believe ure all in or close to 2nd tri. It feels like it was only yesterday this group was strated and u was all like 4 weeks. It's really flown. 
But I'm sure u guys don't feel the same. 


I literally feel like I've been pregnant for ages now and still feel like I have ages to go lol. 
I have about 11 weeks now untill my induction. It's not booked yet so it mite be sooner but we shall see. 
10 11 weeks feels like ages tho. 

Getting very excited and eager to meat my little guy now. 


So excited some of you have gender scans coming up. 
Will definitely be stalking hehehe. 

Hope youl don't mind <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tasha36089
So exciting feeling those first movements.
I had a to wait ages to feel this one. I felt my last baby sooner and had a anterior placenta with him. But with this one I didn't feel it (knowing it was definitely baby) untill I was 19 weeks.
I have a prosteria placenta this time so was so hoping I wud feel things earlier but nope.

Now tho I'm being beaten up from the inside and he has a special fondness of my bladder.
Gets a bit outchy.

Good luck with the upcoming scans ladies.
Can't wait to see pics and see if ure team pink or blue :yipee:


----------



## wannabeprego

Mummyto293 said:


> I’ve given in and booked for a reassurance scan on Saturday at 16 weeks. My anxiety got the better of me. hoping all is ok on the scan! Is anyone else having a scan at 16/17 weeks? X

good luck with your US! I can understand feeling nervous because I often feel the same way! I hope that your baby is healthy and everything continues to go great!


----------



## Skye75

Feeling a bit better today, thankfully!
17 weeks today, woo. Almost to the big 18, not sure why that is a milestone to me but it is lol! Two more weeks till I can see baby again.


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> I’ve given in and booked for a reassurance scan on Saturday at 16 weeks. My anxiety got the better of me. hoping all is ok on the scan! Is anyone else having a scan at 16/17 weeks? X

I have a gender scan on Saturday. I’ll be 16+3. 

Still feeling sicky today. I’ve dropped the kids at school and got back into bed watching one born every minute. Just so tired atm.


----------



## Mummyto293

Tasha36089 said:


> I have a gender scan on Saturday. I’ll be 16+3.
> 
> Still feeling sicky today. I’ve dropped the kids at school and got back into bed watching one born every minute. Just so tired atm.

That’s exciting do you have any inkling what the sex is ?

We are having a surprise this time! X


----------



## Mummyto293

wannabeprego said:


> good luck with your US! I can understand feeling nervous because I often feel the same way! I hope that your baby is healthy and everything continues to go great!

Thank you. 
I don’t work in the best job to be pregnant in. As a midwife I see a lot of heartbreak and it makes me incredibly anxious. Although I know the odds are in my favour my brain does not work rationally! X


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck for everyone's upcoming ultrasounds! I had my first one Monday, and it was so reassuring to see my little, fuzzy shrimp. 
So sorry so many of you are feeling so sick.:hugs:Isn't it crazy how it can be so off and on? Mine's been a lot better except when I first wake up.
@wannabeprego , mine will be a scheduled c-section too. For me, it's nice to know for sure even though it means surgery recovery. 
My sneakpeak kit was supposed to come in Monday, but it's still in transit. :grr:Now I wish I had bought the expresa version. :haha:


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> I've been so lucky with this one. I haven't been sick not once. But I felt very sick from 9 to 17 weeks and wud gag. Esp at certain smells or the looks of something wud set me off. I was very very close to throwing up a few times but just managed to control it. Was very difficult tho.
> 
> Can't believe ure all in or close to 2nd tri. It feels like it was only yesterday this group was strated and u was all like 4 weeks. It's really flown.
> But I'm sure u guys don't feel the same.
> 
> 
> I literally feel like I've been pregnant for ages now and still feel like I have ages to go lol.
> I have about 11 weeks now untill my induction. It's not booked yet so it mite be sooner but we shall see.
> 10 11 weeks feels like ages tho.
> 
> Getting very excited and eager to meat my little guy now.
> 
> 
> So excited some of you have gender scans coming up.
> Will definitely be stalking hehehe.
> 
> Hope youl don't mind <3

I can’t believe your induction is so soon! I feel like you just got pregnant!!


----------



## Rach87

@wannabeprego hope your new Dr is as great as your old one! We have scans the same day! So exciting. Mines technically not a gender scan its for the high risk clinic but its so in depth I cant imagine them not looking at the baby bits for me! They did last time at least.

@Mummyto293 hope your scan goes well

@Skye75 glad you feel better again. The random awful days really stink! Exciting you're almost at your big milestone!

@Lucy3 with my DD I had zero symptoms - felt super nauseus and tired for 3 days right at 6 weeks then nothing after. So no symptoms doesnt necessarily mean anything. She’ll be 6 next month and the healthiest, smartest, feistiest person I know lol

@Tasha36089 sorry youre feeling crummy again too. So exciting for gender scan though!! I cant wait to start seeing those little pink or blue storks to the front page!

@mouse_chicky yay so exciting for that first reassuring scan to see baby :) super curious what your result will be! So far everyone in this group who did it has gotten girl results, including me. Cant wait until next friday to see that its wrong.:haha: Only 10 more days

phew I think I got everyone? Sorry if I missed. Been mia for a few days. Just got over a long week and a half of being totally knocked down exhausted. Worked open to close yesterday, rearranged 1/2 my store and sold $3000 of childrens clothes (I work at a high end kids clothing store Janie & Jack) feeling surprisingly not dead today lol


----------



## kiki1234

Had our 2nd ultrasound today. Had a bit of a surprise as the doctor saw a second sac!... it was measuring only at 6 wks 6 days and she couldn't see a heartbeat. The doctor feels like it could be a vanishing twin. We go back in 2 weeks to see if it is still there.

Other than that - baby looked good measuring 8 weeks 5 days, heart rate 186.! Still feeling awful and now seeing that there were two babies - that might be why I feel even worsen then usual!


----------



## Rach87

@kiki1234 Glad baby 1 looked great! Sorry about baby 2 :/


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2

That's how I feel about u guys. All ure pregnancies seem to be going by so quickly.
I literally feel like I have been pregnant for ages. Its been so weird because some parts dragged and other parts have gone by quicker.
I felt the whole first tri seemed to go on forever.
Then getting high risk results for downs syndrome made the first part of 2nd trimester drag.
It seemed to go really really slow up untill my anomaly scan at 20 weeks.
Since then it's gone a bit faster.
I definitely feel since I hit vday 24 weeks, the last 2 or 3 weeks have flown.

I do know the 3rd trimester will drag tho it always does.

I saw a such a cute newborn baby boy today. He was 3 weeks old and absolutely made me go all gooey lol..
It's made me supper broody and now I just want to be 37 weeks and having my induction lol.

We are picking up our new pram tomorrow and that's getting me all excited as well.
We're gonna put it away in our storage cupboard for now. But I will get it out when I'm 34 to 36 weeks and get it all set up.
Or I cud let DH do it when I'm in hospital.

I'm having a natural birth but I'm high risk which is why I'm being induced early.
But I have to stay in hospital for 5 to 6 days after the birth.
I did with my last 2 pregnancies as well.
So I'll either get things set up myself or I will get DH to do it while I'm in there.

Still have alot to do b4 baby gets here so I really need to get a wiggle on soon lol.

We have booked a 4D scan for when I'm 30 weeks and I'm so excited for that because I've never had one b4.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I see a few of us are still struggling with exhaustion in 2nd tri. I’m starting to think maybe because this is baby number 3 and I’m 30 that maybe I’m just tired full stop haha!! 
Sorry about the vanishing twin @kiki1234. I hope you get a clearer picture of what’s going on on your next scan. 

It’s my official “12 week” scan tomorrow, my NHS one! I’m nervous as hell, don’t really feel that pregnant!


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne haha that could be it! Just turned 34 and baby #3 here too! Chasing 2 other babies you never really get rest. Mamas working on #4 or more I praise you. Lol


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my OBGYN appointment today with my previous dr that delivered my daughter and everything went great! It was really great to see my old dr. He has redone his office and everything looks new and very nice! He asked how my daughter was doing and asked how I was doing. He did a Pap smear and a breast exam. I got weighed and they checked my BP. My BP was surprisingly good! I was relieved that it was normal! I have been watching my diet and salt intake and walking to help keep it under control! I’m glad that my hard work is paying off and my BP was good!

I just finished up a 3 mile walk after dinner when I got home from the dr! I am trying to get in a minimum of 3 walks or more each week! I'm hoping it helps keep my BP under control, along with watching my salt intake and watching my diet! I did meet my walking goal last week! 

They took my BW to screen for Down syndrome and to also check for the gender of the baby! I will get those results in about 1 week! I got to see my baby on the US and the dr did a vaginal US. The baby has gotten so much bigger than my 7 week one! I’m always amazed at how quick baby grows! I have included a picture of my US. Very soon I will be making my pregnancy announcement! I’m going to tell my kids first though!

I also have to schedule my first trimester screening US soon where they look at the baby to check for birth defects and Down syndrome etc.


----------



## wannabeprego

kiki1234 said:


> Had our 2nd ultrasound today. Had a bit of a surprise as the doctor saw a second sac!... it was measuring only at 6 wks 6 days and she couldn't see a heartbeat. The doctor feels like it could be a vanishing twin. We go back in 2 weeks to see if it is still there.
> 
> Other than that - baby looked good measuring 8 weeks 5 days, heart rate 186.! Still feeling awful and now seeing that there were two babies - that might be why I feel even worsen then usual!

I'm so glad that everything looks great with your baby! I am so sorry about the twin though! Big hugs to you! 

I had that with my last pregnancy, which was IVF. We put back 3 embryos and 2 took, but the second twin never grew. I just ended up with my daughter. I was sad but so very thankful for a healthy baby, even if it was just the one!


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> I see a few of us are still struggling with exhaustion in 2nd tri. I’m starting to think maybe because this is baby number 3 and I’m 30 that maybe I’m just tired full stop haha!!
> Sorry about the vanishing twin @kiki1234. I hope you get a clearer picture of what’s going on on your next scan.
> 
> It’s my official “12 week” scan tomorrow, my NHS one! I’m nervous as hell, don’t really feel that pregnant!

Good luck with your 12 week US! I am sure that everything is going to be just fine!! I felt the same way before my appointment today! I was so worried something would be wrong. My bump seems to have gone down some and I don't feel pregnant anymore either, but everything turned out just fine! 

I am feeling lots of energy now finally and I have for the last week or so! Second trimester seems to be off to great start so far for me! I hope that you get some energy very soon also!


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> @Teafor2
> 
> That's how I feel about u guys. All ure pregnancies seem to be going by so quickly.
> I literally feel like I have been pregnant for ages. Its been so weird because some parts dragged and other parts have gone by quicker.
> I felt the whole first tri seemed to go on forever.
> Then getting high risk results for downs syndrome made the first part of 2nd trimester drag.
> It seemed to go really really slow up untill my anomaly scan at 20 weeks.
> Since then it's gone a bit faster.
> I definitely feel since I hit vday 24 weeks, the last 2 or 3 weeks have flown.
> 
> I do know the 3rd trimester will drag tho it always does.
> 
> I saw a such a cute newborn baby boy today. He was 3 weeks old and absolutely made me go all gooey lol..
> It's made me supper broody and now I just want to be 37 weeks and having my induction lol.
> 
> We are picking up our new pram tomorrow and that's getting me all excited as well.
> We're gonna put it away in our storage cupboard for now. But I will get it out when I'm 34 to 36 weeks and get it all set up.
> Or I cud let DH do it when I'm in hospital.
> 
> I'm having a natural birth but I'm high risk which is why I'm being induced early.
> But I have to stay in hospital for 5 to 6 days after the birth.
> I did with my last 2 pregnancies as well.
> So I'll either get things set up myself or I will get DH to do it while I'm in there.
> 
> Still have alot to do b4 baby gets here so I really need to get a wiggle on soon lol.
> 
> We have booked a 4D scan for when I'm 30 weeks and I'm so excited for that because I've never had one b4.

That's exciting that you are starting to prepare for your baby's arrival! That 4 D scan sounds really cool! I hope that you enjoy it! It sounds like you already have a birth plan in place and that's great! I will keep you and baby in my prayers for a smooth safe delivery!


----------



## Lucy3

It’s so lovely seeing all these scans, the gender scans are my fav. Even though I’ll get the harmony test in a few weeks I think I’ll tick I don’t want to know the sex. I love finding out I scans a bit later on. 
@kiki1234 im sorry about your vanishing twin, but so glad the other baby is doing [email protected] i have a 5 and a half year old girl and she sounds like yours, they’re fun but hard work aren’t they! I’m starting to feel symptoms like getting dizzy and definitely bloated. Happy the nausea isn’t here yet! 
@wannabeprego lovely scan pic 
I’m at that stage where my dreams are wild, as in sexy lol. I’m off to have a sneaky look around a maternity shop, so early but my clothes are already tight!


----------



## Lucy3

@IsabellaJayne i feel the same! Also have 2 little ones at home and I’m 38 now and definitely feeling it!


----------



## kiki1234

wannabeprego said:


> I'm so glad that everything looks great with your baby! I am so sorry about the twin though! Big hugs to you!
> 
> I had that with my last pregnancy, which was IVF. We put back 3 embryos and 2 took, but the second twin never grew. I just ended up with my daughter. I was sad but so very thankful for a healthy baby, even if it was just the one!

Did your body just absorb the other sac? Thats what my doctor said would probably happen.

I have such mixed thoughts - of course it's sad that it didn't develop but the thought of multiples is frightening to me. Lol. The hubs and I have always said we just want singles, so partially I feel a little relieved . This would be #3 & #4, with all kids being 5& under. That just sounds like a lot! Lol


----------



## wannabeprego

@kiki1234, yes I do believe that it just reabsorbed back into my body. Eventually you just stopped being able to see it on US and it was gone. I also had some bleeding and spotting early in the pregnancy which could of been due to the loss of the twin, but I also had it in this current pregnancy also. I’m not trying to scare you , I’m hoping that you don’t have that happen, but if it does I want you to know that could be the reason why so you don’t get scared. I had early spotting in al of my pregnancies and it’s my normal. All of my pregnancies are from IVF cycles and multiple embryos were put back. My first pregnancy was twins after putting back 3 embryos. It was a roller coaster ride pregnancy and I delivered them at 28 weeks with long NICU stays. I was happy that my next two pregnancies were single babies after that experience with my twins, which are 8 now!


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> That’s exciting do you have any inkling what the sex is ?
> 
> We are having a surprise this time! X

I think my 13 week scan looked like a boyish nub so I’ll be surprised if it’s a girl.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Here she is. Looking all healthy and fine. Ticker is staying the same as she said due date 2nd jan! I don’t think there’s a nub on this picture for any gender guesses or to see if it looks girly like sneak peek said but if anyone can or wants to guess please do :)


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> Here she is. Looking all healthy and fine. Ticker is staying the same as she said due date 2nd jan! I don’t think there’s a nub on this picture for any gender guesses or to see if it looks girly like sneak peek said but if anyone can or wants to guess please do :)
> 
> View attachment 1099614

Beautiful scan picture!


----------



## aymz1983

IsabellaJayne said:


> Here she is. Looking all healthy and fine. Ticker is staying the same as she said due date 2nd jan! I don’t think there’s a nub on this picture for any gender guesses or to see if it looks girly like sneak peek said but if anyone can or wants to guess please do :)
> 
> View attachment 1099614

I'm sure it's definitely a girl you have in there :D


----------



## Lucy3

@IsabellaJayne awww lovely scan pic of your baby 

@Tasha36089 i can’t remember now, were you hoping for a boy? Exciting you think there’s a boy nun!


----------



## Tasha36089

@IsabellaJayne great scan, can’t see a nub on your pic either. 

@Lucy3 im not really fussed either way. Would probably lean towards a girl because my partner and kids want a girl but it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummyto293 said:


> Thank you.
> I don’t work in the best job to be pregnant in. As a midwife I see a lot of heartbreak and it makes me incredibly anxious. Although I know the odds are in my favour my brain does not work rationally! X

Are you a midwife? Oh wow! Though I remember after I delivered my 2nd the midwife came back in to me after being out quite a while and she was crying, i asked if she was ok and she said the lady in the next room had had a stillborn, I cried for the lady and knowing death was so close, I let the midwife have a good cuddle with Millie and she said it helped but I always thought since then what a hard job! 

All the lovely scans congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Skye75

Lovely scan picture @IsabellaJayne :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lovely scan photo @IsabellaJayne


----------



## IsabellaJayne

2nd trimester today and the sickness is the worst it’s been in a couple of weeks! Can’t keep much down, constant nausea, can’t keep my eyes open and couldn’t take my little girls swimming today as promised due to vomiting so much. I feel so sorry for them. I was a bit surprised by it actually as I’ve been feeling much better these last 2 weeks. Hopefully just a dodgy day!


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @IsabellaJayne! Its tough when you think you're in the clear and then it hits you again. 


16 weeks today! Nausea has crept its way back in the last 3 days. Energy is half/half. 

Felt baby from the outside last night! Bub was going nuts when I laid down. :cloud9:

T-minus 6 days until my scan! Cant wait to see baby on screen again. 

Its so exciting our group is only a couple weeks away from starting to hit halfway! 

16 week bump today :)


----------



## Teafor2

@IsabellaJayne sorry you had such a sick day again :( 

@Rach87 thats so exciting that you can already feel baby move from the outside!

I think I may have had a Brixton hicks contraction today. I was laying on the couch with dh and all the sudden I felt a tightness low down. When I reached down and touched my belly I could feel my uterus was super hard. It only lasted about 10-15 seconds and then it passed. I read that they do start early but usually people don’t notice them until later, but I’m not even 13 weeks yet!


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 i had a few days in a row around maybe 6-8 weeks that I had them - couldnt believe it but apparently they can start right away just most people dont notice/dont know what it is until baby is much bigger/theyre farther along. I had horrible BH from about 16/18 weeks with my son all day every day until delivery. It was so annoying! (I had gotten the flu really bad and was coughing for a week straight - it must've irritated my uterus bc after that is when they started)


----------



## wannabeprego

IsabellaJayne said:


> 2nd trimester today and the sickness is the worst it’s been in a couple of weeks! Can’t keep much down, constant nausea, can’t keep my eyes open and couldn’t take my little girls swimming today as promised due to vomiting so much. I feel so sorry for them. I was a bit surprised by it actually as I’ve been feeling much better these last 2 weeks. Hopefully just a dodgy day!

I hope you feel better soon and get your energy back! Hopefully it’s just a one time thing! Big hugs to you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> So sorry @IsabellaJayne! Its tough when you think you're in the clear and then it hits you again.
> 
> 
> 16 weeks today! Nausea has crept its way back in the last 3 days. Energy is half/half.
> 
> Felt baby from the outside last night! Bub was going nuts when I laid down. :cloud9:
> 
> T-minus 6 days until my scan! Cant wait to see baby on screen again.
> 
> Its so exciting our group is only a couple weeks away from starting to hit halfway!
> 
> 16 week bump today :)
> 
> View attachment 1099670

Cute bump picture! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Tasha36089

For those not on the Facebook group I had my gender scan today and we are having a little boy :blue:. He was so wriggly on the scan and proudly showed off his boy bits haha


@IsabellaJayne i had a few days like that last week but I’ve been better the last few days. Hope you feel better soon. 

@Rach87 lovely bump pic and yay for feeling baby from the outside. I thought I did the other day but wasn’t sure, I have a lot more padding than you haha

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Lucy3

Lovely bump pic @Rach87 <3

@IsabellaJayne aww that sucks you’re so sick. Fx you’re starting to feel better 

@Tasha36089 yay! Cute little baby boy!


----------



## Mummyto293

@Tasha congrats on the boy! Lovely news

@Rach love the bump. Mine is actually massive it’s popped in the last week and I’ve gone from being slim with a flattish stomach to looking 5 months. My dresses at work are now too small and will be w fe weeks for my maternity ones to arrive! 

I had my scan yesterday. All looks well. However a bit disappointed. I have a huge fibroid that’s growing that’s blocking the Os at the moment. If it stays like that no home birth for me. And possibly /probably an elective section. Absolutely gutted after 2 perfect fast straight forward deliveries. Also have a low lying placenta which I’m sure will move. Anyway what will be will be and can’t get too upset about it as long as the baby is healthy. I also didn’t cave and find out what it was it was so hard not finding out!! Xx


----------



## Mummyto293

Forgot to add… the most importantly everything regarding baby looked perfect at this stage. Working kidneys. 4 chambers of heart were seen, brain looked normal and all organs where they should be. My 20 week scan is 23rd so anxious wait for that to see what this fibroid and placenta are doing and obviously hoping baby appears perfectly fine on that one too x


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha36089 said:


> For those not on the Facebook group I had my gender scan today and we are having a little boy :blue:. He was so wriggly on the scan and proudly showed off his boy bits haha
> View attachment 1099677
> View attachment 1099678
> 
> 
> @IsabellaJayne i had a few days like that last week but I’ve been better the last few days. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> @Rach87 lovely bump pic and yay for feeling baby from the outside. I thought I did the other day but wasn’t sure, I have a lot more padding than you haha
> 
> Hope everyone else is well


Congratulations on team blue! Great news!


----------



## Teafor2

Had my ultrasound today with my new ob! She was very nice and she said everything looked great and I was measuring fine. Baby was moving around and we saw the heartbeat again. I have my nuchal translucency scan tomorrow.

I’m just a bit concerned because on the ultrasound printout it has the baby measuring at 12 weeks and I am actually 12+6. She didn’t seem concerned about it at all and she told me I’m 13 weeks pregnant, but now I’m a bit worried. I’m glad I have another more detailed scan tomorrow.

edit: just did some Googling and found this, which makes me feel better: ‘Ultrasound examinations from 12 to 22 weeks are regarded as being within 10 days of accuracy (or up to 10 days earlier or 10 days later than the woman's calculated due date).’


----------



## wannabeprego

Teafor2 said:


> Had my ultrasound today with my new ob! She was very nice and she said everything looked great and I was measuring fine. Baby was moving around and we saw the heartbeat again. I have my nuchal translucency scan tomorrow.
> 
> I’m just a bit concerned because on the ultrasound printout it has the baby measuring at 12 weeks and I am actually 12+6. She didn’t seem concerned about it at all and she told me I’m 13 weeks pregnant, but now I’m a bit worried. I’m glad I have another more detailed scan tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1099753

Beautiful scan picture! Please try not to stress over the measurements! At my 7 week ultrasound the lady measured the baby 3 different ways and got different ranges varying by different numbers of days. It depends on the person doing the US I think and how skilled they are. I’m glad that you are getting another more advanced scan with a more skilled ultrasound tech! I’m sure the measurements will be different with a different technician! Good luck!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've being signed off today for 2 weeks due to bleeding and a low lying placenta currently covering the exit out lol! I hate letting work down! Being told to rest lots, no heavy lifting, sex etc.

Is anyone staying team yellow? I want to but hubby wants to find out x


----------



## wannabeprego

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've being signed off today for 2 weeks due to bleeding and a low lying placenta currently covering the exit out lol! I hate letting work down! Being told to rest lots, no heavy lifting, sex etc.
> 
> Is anyone staying team yellow? I want to but hubby wants to find out x

I’m so sorry about the bleeding and low lying placenta! I hope that the bleeding stops soon and that everything will be alright! Big hugs to you! XOXO

I’m not patient enough to wait until birth to find out the gender! LOL! I’m going to find out the gender this Friday with an early gender reveal US and I had the BW done by my dr office so I will be getting the results soon! I give you a lot of credit having the patience to wait until birth! That will be a wonderful surprise for you guys on delivery day!


----------



## aymz1983

@Teafor2 lovely scan pic! I got put back a whole week at my 12 week scan, gutted, but I didn't realise dates could be out by as much as 10 days! Maybe we will get an early appearance lol

@xxmyheartxx I want to find out but I think OH will want to stay team yellow as it is his first....but who knows, we've yet to discuss it properly yet and next scan not until 30/7 so still some time to convince him yet ha. Also hope resting does the trick and everything eases off for you


----------



## Teafor2

@xxmyheartxx sorry about the bleeding... I hope you are not too worried about it and that everything will be okay. I also wanted to stay team yellow but dh wants to find out. I’m going to ask them to write it down for me to show him. I’ve told him he can tell me but it needs to be a surprise and in a nice way. 

@aymz1983 was your 12 week scan your first scan? The only reason it worried me is because I was measuring spot on at my 8 week scan. I read that once they get above 12 weeks the measurements can be off as they squirm around much more and can curl up making themselves appear smaller.


----------



## aymz1983

Teafor2 said:


> @xxmyheartxx sorry about the bleeding... I hope you are not too worried about it and that everything will be okay. I also wanted to stay team yellow but dh wants to find out. I’m going to ask them to write it down for me to show him. I’ve told him he can tell me but it needs to be a surprise and in a nice way.
> 
> @aymz1983 was your 12 week scan your first scan? The only reason it worried me is because I was measuring spot on at my 8 week scan. I read that once they get above 12 weeks the measurements can be off as they squirm around much more and can curl up making themselves appear smaller.

It was my first scan, yes. Makes sense about them being wriggly though as went I went for a rescan two weeks later she bought me forward by a day, but I could see her taking several measurements which differed by a good few mm, I think she went with the average. Didn't help that baby was upside down lol


----------



## Skye75

Have been MIA for a few days, we've all been sick with a cold and OH's had 3 days off with it. I've been sleeping on the lounge because of his snoring lol! Feeling better today and ms has been stable so that's good after last weeks severity. 
18 weeks tomorrow, woo! I can feel baby moving around sometimes throughout the day so that's good, have felt once on the outside. Can't wait for a few weeks when that's an every day occurrence so OH can feel him too. Have a bit of a bump starting to happen. 

Lovely scan pics everyone!! :D looking forward to more pictures, love seeing them and it tides me over until my next scan next week.


----------



## Skye75

17 week picture!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Skye75 I’m so glad that you and your family are all feeling better now! I’m sorry you guys have been sick! 

Super cute bump picture!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
My baby was measuring bang on at 6+1 weeks.
Then at 8+1 baby was measuring 2 days ahead 8+3 weeks..
I had a privet scan at 10+1 and again baby was measuring 2 days extra so 10+3 weeks. 

Then at my 12 weeks dating scan I should of been 12+1 but baby was measuring 12+6 weeks so my due date was moved forward. 
Going by AF my due date was 7th October and going by Ovulation my due date was 30th September. Then at the dating scan it changed to the 25th September and that's stuck now. 
Have u had ure dating scan yet because that's normally when they give u ure official due date. 
That's in the UK tho. It may be different in other countries. 

@xxmyheartxx 
Oh gosh hon sorry about the bleeding and low lying placenta. 
Hopefully as ure uterus grows it will move. I have heard that does happen alot. 
I hope u don't have any more bleeding it's so scary seeing any blood when pregnant.


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney They gave me my official due date today but it’s based on my last menstrual period, so it’s January 6. I ovulated early so I know that it really should be January 4.

I had my nuchal today and baby is healthy! This time they were measuring 13+2 and head was measuring 13+5! Seems they are taking after dh so far, who was a big baby with a big head. Oh joy haha

View attachment 1099792


----------



## Tasha36089

@Teafor2 lovely scan pics, love when you can see their little features. 
@xxmyheartxx hope the rest helps, don’t feel
guilty about the time off work though. Hopefully your placenta moves as things stretch.
@Skye75 lovely bump coming on there. I’m feeling much more movement now too. 

Bought my first baby bits the past few days. Here are a few outfits the kids chose


----------



## Teafor2

Tasha36089 said:


> @Teafor2 lovely scan pics, love when you can see their little features.
> @xxmyheartxx hope the rest helps, don’t feel
> guilty about the time off work though. Hopefully your placenta moves as things stretch.
> @Skye75 lovely bump coming on there. I’m feeling much more movement now too.
> 
> Bought my first baby bits the past few days. Here are a few outfits the kids chose
> View attachment 1099797
> View attachment 1099798

So cute! We have gotten hand me downs but not bought anything yet. I’m constantly browsing online though :)


----------



## Skye75

Cute scan picture @Teafor2! cute little bubba in there. 

Those are cute outfits Tash, I've bought a few things already I think I have enough for 0000 so going to start getting 000 now. Going to start getting a few things now that I am almost half way. Seems a bit surreal!

18 weeks today. Feeling lots of movement the last few days, going to be a active little man I think. Absolutely can't wait till my scan next week.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 oh that's strange they normally go by how baby is measuring not ure AF. 
If I was to go by my af I wud be 12 days less pregnant than I am now. A due date is just a guess tho really isn't it. Babies either come b4 or after so don't worry hon. 
Lush scan pic. U made me lol about baby taking after ure DH who was a bit baby with a big heat hahaha brilliant. 


@Skye75 
When is ure scan next week hon? I have my 2nd growth scan on Tuesday. 

@Tasha36089 
Ahhh them outfits are so cute. 
I've been going crazy buying stuff this past week. 
We didn't buy anything untill I hit 26 weeks then we just went crazy haha. 
I have a load of newborn stuff from DS that I still need to go through. I've also been given some newborn bits from a lady up the school. 
We have brought the pram and that's sitting in babies room at the mo untill I've had baby then it can be moved downstairs. 
We have brought a moses basket and all the bottles. Wud love to breastfeed but sadly can't because of the concoction of medication I am on because of the liver transplant and I'm also on epilepsy meds. 
But we have brought some really cute bottles. 
Got 3 packs of nappies and also a steriliser. 

Just need to get some muslin squares which I'm getting off Amazon and also all the bits me and baby will need for hospital as I have to stay in for 5 to 6 days after the birth.
I have 10 weeks max now untill my induction. 
No date set yet but they want to do it at 37 weeks or 37+1 2 3 or 4 weeks and I'm 27+4 ?today so 10 more weeks. 

I've been very itchy tho and my consultant suspects I have cholistosis of pregnancy again or ICP as it's also known. 
They are testing my bloods for that today because I'm at the hospital right now having my GTT test. 

10 more weeks of this itching is torture I know its gonna drag so bad. 
I've already been put on ICP medication which I've been taking since Friday so hoping that will help with the itching. 
It can flare up again when I'm at a decent stage to be induced but way to early for induction yet. 
I do hope it stops its driving me crazy.

If any of you want to mingle in the other groups like the October November one please feel free 

It's so quite on here now a days. 
Back when I had DD in 2012/2013 it was always so busy on here. 

But now i find I'm jumping in all the other threads because it gets boring otherwise 

Nice to mingle tho tbh because I was with alot of u ladies when ttc.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 oh that's strange they normally go by how baby is measuring not ure AF. 
If I was to go by my af I wud be 12 days less pregnant than I am now. A due date is just a guess tho really isn't it. Babies either come b4 or after so don't worry hon. 
Lush scan pic. U made me lol about baby taking after ure DH who was a bit baby with a big heat hahaha brilliant. 


@Skye75 
When is ure scan next week hon? I have my 2nd growth scan on Tuesday. 

@Tasha36089 
Ahhh them outfits are so cute. 
I've been going crazy buying stuff this past week. 
We didn't buy anything untill I hit 26 weeks then we just went crazy haha. 
I have a load of newborn stuff from DS that I still need to go through. I've also been given some newborn bits from a lady up the school. 
We have brought the pram and that's sitting in babies room at the mo untill I've had baby then it can be moved downstairs. 
We have brought a moses basket and all the bottles. Wud love to breastfeed but sadly can't because of the concoction of medication I am on because of the liver transplant and I'm also on epilepsy meds. 
But we have brought some really cute bottles. 
Got 3 packs of nappies and also a steriliser. 

Just need to get some muslin squares which I'm getting off Amazon and also all the bits me and baby will need for hospital as I have to stay in for 5 to 6 days after the birth.
I have 10 weeks max now untill my induction. 
No date set yet but they want to do it at 37 weeks or 37+1 2 3 or 4 weeks and I'm 27+4 ?today so 10 more weeks. 

I've been very itchy tho and my consultant suspects I have cholistosis of pregnancy again or ICP as it's also known. 
They are testing my bloods for that today because I'm at the hospital right now having my GTT test. 

10 more weeks of this itching is torture I know its gonna drag so bad. 
I've already been put on ICP medication which I've been taking since Friday so hoping that will help with the itching. 
It can flare up again when I'm at a decent stage to be induced but way to early for induction yet. 
I do hope it stops its driving me crazy.

If any of you want to mingle in the other groups like the October November one please feel free 

It's so quite on here now a days. 
Back when I had DD in 2012/2013 it was always so busy on here. 

But now i find I'm jumping in all the other threads because it gets boring otherwise 

Nice to mingle tho tbh because I was with alot of u ladies when ttc.


----------



## wannabeprego

I have lots of hand me down from my 3 kids for both boy and girl! We have held onto all of the baby stuff over the years because I wasn’t sure if I was done having babies or not yet! We have clothes, bouncer chair, stroller, walkers, activity center saucer, etc. We were able to find most of the stuff we packed away over the years and after we moved into our new house!

Some old clothes got damaged in the basement of our old house from water/ mold, so depending on how much clothes I can find and the condition we might have to buy a few essential baby clothes items! I do need to buy some new baby bottles, we still have our old ones but they could use an update. We still have our baby cribs and play pens! We might need to buy a new bed mattress for the crib though. We need a new baby car seat since the old one we have doesn’t meet the safety standards anymore. There is so much to think about but I still have plenty of time to make sure we have all of the essentials!


----------



## wannabeprego

Tasha36089 said:


> @Teafor2 lovely scan pics, love when you can see their little features.
> @xxmyheartxx hope the rest helps, don’t feel
> guilty about the time off work though. Hopefully your placenta moves as things stretch.
> @Skye75 lovely bump coming on there. I’m feeling much more movement now too.
> 
> Bought my first baby bits the past few days. Here are a few outfits the kids chose
> View attachment 1099797
> View attachment 1099798

Super cute outfits! Are you using the one that says little brother for a pregnancy announcement? That would be cute for that! 

I’m lucky to still have lots of hand me downs from the stuff that I have saved from my 3 other kids! I still like buying new clothes though! That’s always fun!


----------



## Teafor2

This is our first so we need to get everything! Luckily a friend’s sister shared a list of essential items with us so that should help make it less overwhelming.


----------



## Mummyto293

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've being signed off today for 2 weeks due to bleeding and a low lying placenta currently covering the exit out lol! I hate letting work down! Being told to rest lots, no heavy lifting, sex etc.
> 
> Is anyone staying team yellow? I want to but hubby wants to find out x

Oh bless you, you must have been worried. Good excuse to binge Netflix though! We are team yellow can’t wait for our surprise xx


----------



## Mummyto293

Skye75 said:


> Cute scan picture @Teafor2! cute little bubba in there.
> 
> Those are cute outfits Tash, I've bought a few things already I think I have enough for 0000 so going to start getting 000 now. Going to start getting a few things now that I am almost half way. Seems a bit surreal!
> 
> 18 weeks today. Feeling lots of movement the last few days, going to be a active little man I think. Absolutely can't wait till my scan next week.

How do 000 and 0000 size up? We just have tiny baby, new born or first size, 0-3 months, 3-6months etc here. I think I’d be so confused with all the 0s lol! X


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I'm the same lol I obviously have way too much time on my hands I'm on all the threads lol!!

@Mummyto293 I was wondering th same all those 0s lol x


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummyto293 said:


> How do 000 and 0000 size up? We just have tiny baby, new born or first size, 0-3 months, 3-6months etc here. I think I’d be so confused with all the 0s lol! X

00000 would be your tiny baby, 0000 would be newborn 000 would be 0-3 months 00 would be 3-6months and 0 is 6-12 months. Then from there it’s 1, 2, 3 etc as in their age.


----------



## Skye75

@Suggerhoney my scan is on Thursday :) I have my first midwife appointment on Tuesday. 



Mummyto293 said:


> How do 000 and 0000 size up? We just have tiny baby, new born or first size, 0-3 months, 3-6months etc here. I think I’d be so confused with all the 0s lol! X

Tiny baby is 00000
Newborn 0000
0-3 months 000
3-6 months 00
6-12 months 0 

Confusing with all the 00000's lol.


----------



## Tasha36089

wannabeprego said:


> Super cute outfits! Are you using the one that says little brother for a pregnancy announcement? That would be cute for that!
> 
> I’m lucky to still have lots of hand me downs from the stuff that I have saved from my 3 other kids! I still like buying new clothes though! That’s always fun!

I used it to announce the gender yesterday.



How are you all feeling? I’m super sick this morning. Weighed myself again and I’ve lost another few pounds. I really need to eat better/healthier but I’m struggling. I’m not as nauseous now most of the time until it comes to eating I just have no appetite. The only thing I’ve been stomaching really is fruit and yoghurt.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Lovely clothes! Super cute.
I'm with everyone with the on and off nausea. Although I'm moreso dealing with persistent wind and constipation now. Sigh.
I want to do a Facebook announcement sometime around 11-13 weeks, but I cannot decide on an angle: funny or sentimental. I have tons of options saved on Etsy and pinterest. I might do a picture of the family doing or holding something, in which case I need to order the felt board or onesie or whatever soon. 
We all are gamers, so I might go with something like that, but the "for this child I have prayed" fits too, although I cry like a baby when I look at those. Ideas?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tasha36089
My appetite is still shit too hon. I lost my appetite just b4 my BFP.

I lost weight in the first trimester but now I'm piling it on. 
My pre pregnancy weight is around 8st 12 or 9st. 
And I dropped to 8st 4. 
Now I'm 10st 2. Have no idea where that has come from because my appetite is non existent.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Btw, my results are in: It's a boy! :blue:


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations on the boy results @mouse_chicky :blue::blue:


----------



## Skye75

Argh! I am feeling so impatient for my scan next week lol. My son had a kidney ultrasound today and I was thinking just do me instead!! lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 best of luck for your scan tomorrow!! Hope it goes super well xx. And maybe your sneak peek is proved wrong XD


----------



## Rach87

@Mummyto293 sorry about the fibroids and low placenta! Can they do anything about the fibroid or is there a possibility it’ll move up like the placenta as your uterus grows?

@Teafor2 babys have growth spurts and its possible to catch them right before or right after one at a scan - or tech could measure wrong. Glad baby measured great at your follow up!

@xxmyheartxx so sorry about the place ta and bleeding! Are they rechecking you in 2 weeks? Hopefully the rest helps the bleeding stop

@Skye75 sorry you were all sick! Hope everyones all better. YAY for 18 weeks - I know that was a milestone for you. Soooo close to halfway! Ahh! And great bump

@Tasha36089 adorable announcement and outfits!

@mouse_chicky congrats on baby boy! I did a more serious lovey one with kids and attached a groku(baby yoda) funny one after it. So do both if you want!

@Reiko_ctu you are so sweet to think of me and remember!! How are you? Light at the end of the tunnel with your hg?

had my MFM scan today. Baby was face first snuggling the placenta like a water bed so not many good pics - but everything she could measure and see was perfect! Tech wasnt sure on gender but guessed girl - will wait to announce until I have my next scan July 27th. Have a feeling its a girl though since ramzi method, sneak peek and now the tech all said girl. Its funny though the scan pic she got looks in the middle. My son and daughter were super obvious even at this gestation - this one I cant tell either! lol Any guesses?
I have a low placenta again, slightly covering cervix - seems like a theme in this group. I had it with my dd and thankfully it moved clear by 30 weeks. Hoping for the same this time - just feel bad for hubby - my boobs are overflowing and the poor guy cant go near them now until I get rechecked and it moves lol

oh! And she said baby weighs 6oz!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Rach87 said:


> @Mummyto293 sorry about the fibroids and low placenta! Can they do anything about the fibroid or is there a possibility it’ll move up like the placenta as your uterus grows?
> 
> @Teafor2 babys have growth spurts and its possible to catch them right before or right after one at a scan - or tech could measure wrong. Glad baby measured great at your follow up!
> 
> @xxmyheartxx so sorry about the place ta and bleeding! Are they rechecking you in 2 weeks? Hopefully the rest helps the bleeding stop
> 
> @Skye75 sorry you were all sick! Hope everyones all better. YAY for 18 weeks - I know that was a milestone for you. Soooo close to halfway! Ahh! And great bump
> 
> @Tasha36089 adorable announcement and outfits!
> 
> @mouse_chicky congrats on baby boy! I did a more serious lovey one with kids and attached a groku(baby yoda) funny one after it. So do both if you want!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu you are so sweet to think of me and remember!! How are you? Light at the end of the tunnel with your hg?
> 
> had my MFM scan today. Baby was face first snuggling the placenta like a water bed so not many good pics - but everything she could measure and see was perfect! Tech wasnt sure on gender but guessed girl - will wait to announce until I have my next scan July 27th. Have a feeling its a girl though since ramzi method, sneak peek and now the tech all said girl. Its funny though the scan pic she got looks in the middle. My son and daughter were super obvious even at this gestation - this one I cant tell either! lol Any guesses?
> I have a low placenta again, slightly covering cervix - seems like a theme in this group. I had it with my dd and thankfully it moved clear by 30 weeks. Hoping for the same this time - just feel bad for hubby - my boobs are overflowing and the poor guy cant go near them now until I get rechecked and it moves lol
> 
> View attachment 1099876
> View attachment 1099877
> View attachment 1099878
> View attachment 1099879


Fab pics hun x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm back for another check up and scan tomorrow as I've had some more bleeding yesterday afternoon and this morning, only on wiping but its pink/reddish. I hope everything is ok as I've not really felt baby much these past few days but when I had my scan on Monday, baby was moving loads and i couldn't feel it x


----------



## aymz1983

Fab pics @Rach87 love the little feet!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @xxmyheartxx let us know how the check up goes!


----------



## Tasha36089

@Rach87 lovely pics. I think the potty shot looks girly. 

@xxmyheartxx I’m sure everything’s ok but getting checked out will put your mind at rest.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Yep I'm gonna say girl hon. With this one u cud see balls and penis lol and I think ures definitely looks like girls bits. 
Lovely photos hon. 


@mouse_chicky 
Congratulations on team blue hon. 

@xxmyheartxx 
Oh no so sorry hon. Probably to do with the low lying placenta. I'm sure everything will be fine. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## mouse_chicky

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm back for another check up and scan tomorrow as I've had some more bleeding yesterday afternoon and this morning, only on wiping but its pink/reddish. I hope everything is ok as I've not really felt baby much these past few days but when I had my scan on Monday, baby was moving loads and i couldn't feel it x

Praying for you!


----------



## Catmumof4

@xxmyheartxx hope all goes well for you tomorrow xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank you all.

Scan went ok, baby is fine, didn't measure baby today as was only measured on Monday, she had a good look at the brain/spine and all looks good for the gestation. Placenta is covering my cervix by 3.1cm at the moment, hopefully it will move up. Couldn't see a reason for the bleeding bar it could be down to placenta, could also be a cervix issue, if it happens again, they will scan my cervix and also be examined by a consultant as well.

I hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend x


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> @Mummyto293 sorry about the fibroids and low placenta! Can they do anything about the fibroid or is there a possibility it’ll move up like the placenta as your uterus grows?
> 
> @Teafor2 babys have growth spurts and its possible to catch them right before or right after one at a scan - or tech could measure wrong. Glad baby measured great at your follow up!
> 
> @xxmyheartxx so sorry about the place ta and bleeding! Are they rechecking you in 2 weeks? Hopefully the rest helps the bleeding stop
> 
> @Skye75 sorry you were all sick! Hope everyones all better. YAY for 18 weeks - I know that was a milestone for you. Soooo close to halfway! Ahh! And great bump
> 
> @Tasha36089 adorable announcement and outfits!
> 
> @mouse_chicky congrats on baby boy! I did a more serious lovey one with kids and attached a groku(baby yoda) funny one after it. So do both if you want!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu you are so sweet to think of me and remember!! How are you? Light at the end of the tunnel with your hg?
> 
> had my MFM scan today. Baby was face first snuggling the placenta like a water bed so not many good pics - but everything she could measure and see was perfect! Tech wasnt sure on gender but guessed girl - will wait to announce until I have my next scan July 27th. Have a feeling its a girl though since ramzi method, sneak peek and now the tech all said girl. Its funny though the scan pic she got looks in the middle. My son and daughter were super obvious even at this gestation - this one I cant tell either! lol Any guesses?
> I have a low placenta again, slightly covering cervix - seems like a theme in this group. I had it with my dd and thankfully it moved clear by 30 weeks. Hoping for the same this time - just feel bad for hubby - my boobs are overflowing and the poor guy cant go near them now until I get rechecked and it moves lol
> 
> oh! And she said baby weighs 6oz!
> 
> View attachment 1099876
> View attachment 1099877
> View attachment 1099878
> View attachment 1099879

Aw lovely scan pics. Hope the placenta moves I’m sure it will. 
No so the fibroid won’t move. It will probably continue to grow because of the hormones which is shit. Hoping it doesn’t grow too much more and the head can engage past so I can have a normal vaginal delivery but there’s no way of knowing until closer to delivery xx


----------



## wannabeprego

mouse_chicky said:


> Btw, my results are in: It's a boy! :blue:

Congrats on team blue!!!! Great news!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Rach87 beautiful scan pictures! Super cute!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm back for another check up and scan tomorrow as I've had some more bleeding yesterday afternoon and this morning, only on wiping but its pink/reddish. I hope everything is ok as I've not really felt baby much these past few days but when I had my scan on Monday, baby was moving loads and i couldn't feel it x

@xxmyheartxx I am so sorry about the bleeding. I am keeping you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers, I hope that everything is going to be alright! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

xxmyheartxx said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Scan went ok, baby is fine, didn't measure baby today as was only measured on Monday, she had a good look at the brain/spine and all looks good for the gestation. Placenta is covering my cervix by 3.1cm at the moment, hopefully it will move up. Couldn't see a reason for the bleeding bar it could be down to placenta, could also be a cervix issue, if it happens again, they will scan my cervix and also be examined by a consultant as well.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend x

I'm just now seeing this update and getting all caught up on the thread! This is great news! I am so happy that everything is okay! Big hugs to you!


----------



## Teafor2

@xxmyheartxx Glad to hear baby is doing okay! Hopefully your placental will move as things progress!


Yesterday and today at 13+4 and 13+5 I FINALLY started to feel much better nausea wise! Before I was less nauseas but it was still all day. Today and yesterday I even had moments of feeling normal! I’m scared to jinx it but I’m really hoping this symptom is on the way out. We are flying to the states on Tuesday to see my family so the timing would be perfect!


----------



## Rach87

@xxmyheartxx Glad everything is ok with baby!

@Teafor2 that’s great you’ve felt better! Where in the states are your family? Sounds like a nice vaca :)


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @xxmyheartxx Glad everything is ok with baby!
> 
> @Teafor2 that’s great you’ve felt better! Where in the states are your family? Sounds like a nice vaca :)

They’re in PA... I haven’t been there is 2.5 years so very excited! And we’re coming with good news as well :)


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 aw so exciting! Its beautiful there, love driving through in the fall the colors are amazing!


----------



## Skye75

Cute scan pics @Rach87 looks very girly to me :D 

First midwife appointment tomorrow.. then two more days until my 19 week scan. Hope the week goes fast lol!!


----------



## Skye75

Think we are going to change the baby's name.. I said the name Kaiser the other day and OH really liked it. So I think that will be baby's name. Not sure how we are going to spell it yet though, I think it will be Kyzer. It's not a common name here at all, I've never met someone with it.


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> Think we are going to change the baby's name.. I said the name Kaiser the other day and OH really liked it. So I think that will be baby's name. Not sure how we are going to spell it yet though, I think it will be Kyzer. It's not a common name here at all, I've never met someone with it.

really love that name.


----------



## Teafor2

I am having a mini panic about my flight tomorrow. I’ve never been air sick before but I have become more sensitive to car sickness since becoming pregnant. I’m just really hoping the flight won’t have the same effect. I can’t imagine being on a transatlantic flight and sick the whole time. My morning sickness does seem to have mostly gone the past few days at least. Does anyone have experience flying in pregnancy?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@xxmyheartxx 
I'm so happy the scan went well hon. 
It cud well be the cervix. Thats what all my bleeding was in this pregnancy at 6 and 15 weeks also I guess the on off spotting from 14dpo untill 9 weeks. 
When I had the bleeding at 15 weeks and went to hospital early pregnancy unit the doctor did a internal examination and then I was told I had a cervical erosion. 
It's really common in pregnancy. 
I've not had any problems from it since and no more bleeding since 15 weeks. 
Touch wood. I've had 3 scans since too and all good.


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 hope your appt goes well - cant believe theyre just now seeing you! Kaiser is a cute name, just started picking up over here but still not overly popular. Love names that kids wont have 3 others with the same name in every class (like myself lol)

@Teafor2 never flown preggo I dont think? But I would think it wouldnt be as bad as driving bc the outside scenery isnt going by so rapidly adding to motion sickness. (I mean its going by wayyy faster but youre above the clouds so youre none the wiser ha!) Take deep breaths and drink some coke! Hope your vaca is great


----------



## Tasha36089

@xxmyheartxx so glad all was ok at the scan. Hoping you don’t get anymore bleeds now.

@Teafor2 hope the flight goes well and you have a great holiday. 

@Skye75 i like that name it’s actually on my list but OH wasn’t as keen. We really like Kai but I’m not sure with it being so short and can’t find anything else that we love that could be shortened to Kai. It’s the only name we have agreed on so far. Exciting for the next scan, mine isn’t until 22nd.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Teafor2 there are anti sickness tablets you can take in pregnancy, have a great holiday!

@Rach87 I like different names too my partner not so much but as this is the last he let me have my way and we are calling her Mazikeen


----------



## Suggerhoney

Have a fantastic holiday @Teafor2. Ure missing something In ure suitcase tho...... Me hahahaha.


----------



## aymz1983

I've never flown whilst pregnant @Teafor2 but I'm sure there are anti sickness tablets you can take.. hopefully you will be fine, you don't have the movement as you do in a car :) Hope you have a good vacation!


----------



## Skye75

Have a wonderful holiday @Teafor2 do you have any ondansetron? I'm sure that will do the trick if needed.

Thanks everyone for the feedback about baby's name!! I think we will definitely be going with Kyzer. It's stuck now and I can't imagine it going back to Nate now, and if he's a Nate there will be so many other kids called that.
I'm lucky, my kids go to a single stream school (which means there is only one class per year - not multiple classrooms for one age group - so max of 30 kids per year group) makes the school keep numbers pretty low and bonus, not a bazillion kids with the same name! my son is only one of two Beau's in the school and my daughter Tessa is the only Tessa in the school.

Had my booking in appointment with the midwives yesterday and it went for sooooo long! like literally almost two hours. Just pee'd in a cup, checked heartbeat and went over a million and one details.
Have my morphology scan tomorrow, I am 19 weeks today :D can't wait. OH will be working so his mum is coming with me.


----------



## Tasha36089

Exciting that you have your scan today @Skye75. I feel like the weeks are flying past atm! Nearly halfway


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can't believe u ladies are almost half way so exciting. 
@Skye75 
Loving the name it feels so good when u finally decide on a name doesn't it.
Mind u my mind has been swaying lately' but DH has his heart set on Harley-Oliver


----------



## aymz1983

Tasha36089 said:


> Exciting that you have your scan today @Skye75. I feel like the weeks are flying past atm! Nearly halfway

I wish I felt like that, this last week has dragged!


----------



## aymz1983

Loving how people have already chosen names, we haven't had a proper sit down and discuss yet but I love older names whereas OH does not lol.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We have started taking about names, lots of girl names we like, really struggling with boys names x


----------



## kmpreston

In my mums group from Bryony we have a younger sibling called Kaiser (they often shorten it to Kai) and I teach a Kyron who also shortens it to Kai though he may spell it Kye.

we haven’t nailed down a name yet as we have two more weeks til we find out gender but our favourites currently are Ted (Theodore) or Nell for a girl


----------



## IsabellaJayne

We’re going for Penelope for our girl we think though we’re struggling for a middle name

I have a rose and Jayne already 

don’t like most of the 1 syllable names that would go.


----------



## kmpreston

IsabellaJayne said:


> We’re going for Penelope for our girl we think though we’re struggling for a middle name
> 
> I have a rose and Jayne already
> 
> don’t like most of the 1 syllable names that would go.

I want Penelope for Nell’s full name but DH INSISTS it doesn’t work with our surname 

anyway if we did go Penelope middle name would be Alice as I couldn’t find many one syllable middle names that work either


----------



## Skye75

Well my scan went mostly well. He is measuring a few days behind because his legs are only in the 24th percentile so that's throwing it out of whack but everything else measured fine. He was scratching his bum haha. Didn't get very good pictures so that's a little disappointing but oh well, I have a 4D scan booked in September at 28 weeks. The tech today said I have a low laying placenta and I'll need another scan at 32 weeks to see if it has moved and if it hasn't I'll need to have a c-section so that's a little daunting


----------



## Skye75

Scan pictures


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lovely photos @Skye75 hopefully your placenta moves up.


----------



## Tasha36089

kmpreston said:


> In my mums group from Bryony we have a younger sibling called Kaiser (they often shorten it to Kai) and I teach a Kyron who also shortens it to Kai though he may spell it Kye.
> 
> we haven’t nailed down a name yet as we have two more weeks til we find out gender but our favourites currently are Ted (Theodore) or Nell for a girl

I had Kyron on my list my my daughter has a friend with the same name so it’s a bit of a turn off. Boys names are so hard! 



IsabellaJayne said:


> We’re going for Penelope for our girl we think though we’re struggling for a middle name
> 
> I have a rose and Jayne already
> 
> don’t like most of the 1 syllable names that would go.

Penelope was my OH’s favourite for a girl.

@Skye75 hopefully your placenta moves out of the way and you can have a vaginal delivery. I’m sure his little legs will catch up soon.


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Scan pictures
> 
> View attachment 1100104
> View attachment 1100105

Beautiful scan pictures! I'm glad that everything is going okay! Sorry about the low lying placenta and possibly needing a c-section. I hope that changes for the better! Otherwise I have had 2 previous c-sections and overall they weren't that bad! The most important thing is that baby arrives safely either way! I will have to have my 3rd one for this baby also! Good luck with everything! XOXO


----------



## Rach87

Had our 9 yr anniversary yesterday! Went to Texas de Brazil in Detroit for dinner. Normally I stuff myself with all the amazing meats but baby was fighting me for belly space this time:haha:

@Skye75 this group seems to be full of low lying placentas! I had one with both my babies and 9 out of 10 they move up and away as uterus grows. My dd was partially covering the os and sons was right next to/borderline. Both moved and I delivered vaginally.

havent even started to talk about bames yet. I think we’re both holding out to the 1/2837477282th of a chance its a boy :rofl:

I still have a list from my last pregnancies that I semi updated as soon as I found out I was pregnant again….
Girls: Darcy, Charlie, Harper, Aurora(Rory), Magdalena(Laney)
Boys: Sullivan, Oliver, Lennox, Reece, Clark, Harrison, Hudson.

my top for girl is Darcy since I have a Delilah, and top boy is Sullivan(Sully) since I have a Sawyer. Im so in love with Sullivan but more than likely wont be able to use it :(


----------



## J_and_D

mouse_chicky said:


> Lovely clothes! Super cute.
> I'm with everyone with the on and off nausea. Although I'm moreso dealing with persistent wind and constipation now. Sigh.
> I want to do a Facebook announcement sometime around 11-13 weeks, but I cannot decide on an angle: funny or sentimental. I have tons of options saved on Etsy and pinterest. I might do a picture of the family doing or holding something, in which case I need to order the felt board or onesie or whatever soon.
> We all are gamers, so I might go with something like that, but the "for this child I have prayed" fits too, although I cry like a baby when I look at those. Ideas?

 Congrats on blue! I'm planning to announce at about 12 wks. We too are gamers so I plan on putting my son in this shirt with the onsie next to him. I got them both on Amazon.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I found out on my gender scan that I have an anterior placenta for the third time! That’s me not feeling movements until 20 weeks :brat: I hate this stage where you are in second tri but don’t even feel pregnant ha! 

@Rach87 congrats on your 9 years!

@Skye75 i hope it moves up! Most do you should be okay!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello lovely ladies well my husband and I went for our gender scan today and I am happy to announce that we are having a baby girl her name will be abigale


----------



## Rach87

@J_and_D adorable announcement! 

@IsabellaJayne oh man thats a bummer! I wonder what makes certain woman have repeated anterior placentas? 

@Sarah Pearce congrats on baby girl!! And happy 16 weeks :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@IsabellaJayne 
I had anterior placenta with my last 2 pregnancies. With this pregnancy I have a prosteria placenta and believe it or not I actually felt my son with the anterior placenta earlier. 
At 18 weeks. With this pregnancy and prosteria placenta I felt taps from 19 weeks. 
Tbh the good thing about having a anterior is when ure the stage I'm at now the kicks are not so strong. I forgot just how strong they actually do kick and move around. It can get painful. I keep jumping lol. 


@Sarah Pearce 
Yay for baby :pink:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 
Glad ure scan went well. Sorry about the low lying placenta. I've never had that but they can move as ure uterus grows so u may not need that section. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Super cute idea @j&d!


I think I might be feeling flutters! It's so hard to remember what it felt like last time, but I think this is when I started feeling a little something with ds. It's kind of like a vibrating feeling.


----------



## Rach87

@mouse_chicky yayyy how exciting! Baby flutters and kicks are the best feeling


----------



## wannabeprego

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello lovely ladies well my husband and I went for our gender scan today and I am happy to announce that we are having a baby girl her name will be abigale

Congrats on joining team pink!!! Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello lovely ladies well my husband and I went for our gender scan today and I am happy to announce that we are having a baby girl her name will be abigale

Congrats on team pink :pink:


----------



## Tasha36089

Has anyone looked at pushchairs yet? I love the egg 2 but just can’t justify the price. Thinking maybe one of the ikkle bubba’s.


----------



## Rach87

18 weeks today! Feeling huge even though I know Im not, and when Im 30 weeks will be wishing I was 18 weeks belly size again lol. 


@Tasha we still have a single and double stroller - pretty much the only baby things we didnt get rid of after we were “done” after my son. We do need a new carrier and car seat bases.


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> I found out on my gender scan that I have an anterior placenta for the third time! That’s me not feeling movements until 20 weeks :brat: I hate this stage where you are in second tri but don’t even feel pregnant ha!
> 
> @Rach87 congrats on your 9 years!
> 
> @Skye75 i hope it moves up! Most do you should be okay!

 I have an anterior placenta for the second time. I’ve felt strong movements from early on. Can feel kicks from the outside now at 18 weeks have felt them from the outside from 17 weeks. Definitely less than when I had a posterior placenta but definite strong movement! X


----------



## aymz1983

Tasha36089 said:


> Has anyone looked at pushchairs yet? I love the egg 2 but just can’t justify the price. Thinking maybe one of the ikkle bubba’s.

I'm loving the look of the Cossato Giggle or the Mix, although pricey (to me anyway!) I love the patterns though....


----------



## Mummyto293

I genuinely look atleast 26/27 weeks at 18 weeks I’m huge!! Eek


----------



## Mummyto293

Tasha36089 said:


> Has anyone looked at pushchairs yet? I love the egg 2 but just can’t justify the price. Thinking maybe one of the ikkle bubba’s.

Ye love the egg but the seat is only small! I’m going to get the bugaboo fox 2 I think. Expensive but I love them so nice to push. I had the bugaboo donkey with my younger 2 and they have big seats and good re sale value when it comes to selling them on x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 ure so tiny hon. Such a cute little bump. I was massive by 20 weeks but now it's stalled although someone that hasn't seen me for a few weeks said I have gotten bigger.
I'm trying to hold off doing a bump photo untill next Saturday just to compare week 28 and 30.

We have brought our pram. We brought it about 2 weeks ago.
It's from a pram shop that sells second hand prams. No way cud we have afforded it brand new. But it's in excellent condition and now I've cleaned it all up it looks brand new.
It came with everything as well.
Carry cot' pushchair seat' car seat and all the other bits and bobs.

We had the Mothercare Journey in petrol blue for DS but I'm now selling that to my neighbour because that's what they were after and mine is in such good condition because I didn't use it all that much.

Gonna definitely get more use out of this one we have brought.
We ended going for the Silver Cross Chelsea Wayfarer.
I absolutely love it and can not wait for baby to be here so I can use it.

Been busy washing all my DS new born stuff today. Just waiting for it to dry then gonna get it all ironed and put away with the aim to pack what I need in my hospital bags at 34 weeks.

Feel like time is standing still right now. The last 2 weeks feels like a month.
Hopefully no more than 8 weeks untill my induction.

Can't believe so many of you are nearly half way I just can't believe how fast ure pregnancies seem to be going. Can't believe there is a martch due date group now too. Be a April one up soon. That's crazy.

Feel like I've been pregnant for ever.

Got the 6 weeks summer school hols to get through yet as well and that always drags.


----------



## Suggerhoney

How long do ure kids get off in the States ladies?


----------



## Mummyto293

Suggerhoney said:


> @Rach87 ure so tiny hon. Such a cute little bump. I was massive by 20 weeks but now it's stalled although someone that hasn't seen me for a few weeks said I have gotten bigger.
> I'm trying to hold off doing a bump photo untill next Saturday just to compare week 28 and 30.
> 
> We have brought our pram. We brought it about 2 weeks ago.
> It's from a pram shop that sells second hand prams. No way cud we have afforded it brand new. But it's in excellent condition and now I've cleaned it all up it looks brand new.
> It came with everything as well.
> Carry cot' pushchair seat' car seat and all the other bits and bobs.
> 
> We had the Mothercare Journey in petrol blue for DS but I'm now selling that to my neighbour because that's what they were after and mine is in such good condition because I didn't use it all that much.
> 
> Gonna definitely get more use out of this one we have brought.
> We ended going for the Silver Cross Chelsea Wayfarer.
> I absolutely love it and can not wait for baby to be here so I can use it.
> 
> Been busy washing all my DS new born stuff today. Just waiting for it to dry then gonna get it all ironed and put away with the aim to pack what I need in my hospital bags at 34 weeks.
> 
> Feel like time is standing still right now. The last 2 weeks feels like a month.
> Hopefully no more than 8 weeks untill my induction.
> 
> Can't believe so many of you are nearly half way I just can't believe how fast ure pregnancies seem to be going. Can't believe there is a martch due date group now too. Be a April one up soon. That's crazy.
> 
> Feel like I've been pregnant for ever.
> 
> Got the 6 weeks summer school hols to get through yet as well and that always drags.

the dreaded summer holidays… I’ve got to work so it costs a fortune


----------



## kmpreston

We aren’t buying a new pram, we are reusing my daughters silver cross pioneer. It’s in near perfect condition so it will last another baby


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney most schools are out from mid June to first week of September, then 2 weeks for end of dec/new year and another week in march/april for spring break then a few days for thanksgiving.


----------



## Skye75

Mummyto293 said:


> Ye love the egg but the seat is only small! I’m going to get the bugaboo fox 2 I think. Expensive but I love them so nice to push. I had the bugaboo donkey with my younger 2 and they have big seats and good re sale value when it comes to selling them on x

This is what we are going with too, Bugaboo Fox 2. Sooo bloody expensive but it's something we'll get the use out of. Just waiting for the to come back up on special again so I can get a couple of hundred off at least lol.
We bought a change table/drawers and a Boori basinette on the weekend. Two more things out of the way.

My kids are out for their two week break, our 6/7 week hoildays are in summer time for us which is December and they usually go back 1st Feb. It's the middle of winter here right now, and it's been way rainer than usual for where we are. Glad bub will be born in the summer months, though not looking forward to the 40+ degree celcius days again.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> I have an anterior placenta for the second time. I’ve felt strong movements from early on. Can feel kicks from the outside now at 18 weeks have felt them from the outside from 17 weeks. Definitely less than when I had a posterior placenta but definite strong movement! X

I’m not sure I’ve felt any movement yet though I am only 15 weeks. Sometimes I think I’ve felt a few pops low down but maybe they were gas haha! I’m hoping to start feeling flutters in the next couple of weeks. I can’t remember when I felt movements last two times!


----------



## Teafor2

Sorry for being so MIA... been busy visiting family. I’ve read through all the posts, just not had time to catch up. The flight was okay, thought the shorter bumpy flights did make me a bit sick. I’m still feeling nauseas on and off throughout the day anyway. 

@IsabellaJayne I’m going to be 15 weeks tomorrow and not felt any movement either. I haven’t even had anything that felt suspicious. Not sure where my placenta is though.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Re: movements with my first I didn’t feel them till 20 weeks and didn’t even know what they were till 22 lol!

this is my 4th, posterior placenta and felt them at 16 a bit and a lot more by 18. Even when you know what you’re feeling for it can be a while! And a long time If you have anterior placenta!! I had that with my 3rd and barely felt her till after 21 weeks.


----------



## Skye75

Glad the visiting is going well @Teafor2 and the flight wasn't to bad. I can't believe you are already 15 weeks!! time seems to be flying. 

I am 20 weeks tomorrow! 20 to go! (well hopefully maybe a little less aha!) 

I caved and brought a home doppler.. promised myself I wouldn't, for my sanity and anxiety but we'll see how we go lol. Has anyone else got one? 
It should be here tomorrow, going to google how to use it today.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 congratulations on being half way tomorrow hon. 
As for doppler I have one that I brought when I was pregnant last time. It came when I was 12 weeks and took me a while to find HB but did in the end..
I started using it really early with this one at 8 weeks but cudnt find it. 
I managed to find it at around 10 weeks.

I don't tend to use it now because I feel every little movement but loved having it when I wasn't feeling anything and also if I had days where I was worried. 
I love having a doppler. 


Prosteria placenta here and thought I felt pops at 14 weeks on and off then it stopped for weeks and week and didn't feel anything. 
At 19 weeks I strated feeling taps but no regular movements untill 22+ weeks. 

With my last 2 pregnancies I had a anterior placenta and felt nothing untill 18 weeks and no regular movements untikl 28 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87
Gosh ures are off for longer than ours.
Ours finish school in 2 weeks so end of July and go back beginning of September. They have 6 weeks off in total.
Then they get a week off at the end of October and 2 weeks off over Xmas.
Then they get another week off in Feb and 2 weeks off for Easter and then another week in May.
I just need to get through these 6 weeks hols and when they go back to school in September I should be going in for my induction (no date yet) but should be 37 ish weeks. Gonna push for 37 and no later.

My liver transplant scar is so so itchy from the stretching and I've been itchy all over for weeks and can't put up with it for too long.

Have a consultant appointment tomorrow and gonna ask him very nicely if I can be induced no later than 37 weeks.
Unless he decides to come b4 that but I doubt it.


----------



## aymz1983

It's reassuring to know that movements might not be felt her and that they aren't regular even if they are felt. I don't seem to feel mine as much, or so it seems. I was getting worried because I am ending up on my front or almost on my front when I sleep and I worry I'm damaging baby somehow. I'm... 'well cushioned' on the front anyway but even so.


----------



## Desito87

There it is our baby at 19+3. We found out we are having a little man, who seems to be healthy and stubborn (must be taking after dady) as he gave the sonographer hard time. I am so happy, can't wait to go shopping.


----------



## Rach87

Adorable @Desito87 congrats! So exciting all the anatomy scans and gender announcements coming up. Mines in 2 weeks!


----------



## Rach87

Happy 20 weeks @Skye75 !!! These weeks are flying by! 

We need some more bumpdates on here mamas. Everyone is so quiet! how’s everyone?


----------



## aymz1983

Rach87 said:


> Happy 20 weeks @Skye75 !!! These weeks are flying by!
> 
> We need some more bumpdates on here mamas. Everyone is so quiet! how’s everyone?

Plodding along! 18 weeks tomorrow, no scans until 30th, not at midwife again until 3rd September ish, then just.... waiting! Just seems to be going slowly. Hoping the next two weeks go fast though, can't wait to see the youngling again and maybe find out what s/he is :)


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 yay for almost half way!

@Desito87 congrats on the boy! It’s a lovely scan picture as well!

@Rach87 my belly is definitely popping out now. I took a picture this morning but I’m topless in it. I’m also STARVING all the time. I had 3 sandwiches at lunch today. Hopefully it means I’ll start catching up all that lost weight soon. 

@aymz1983 I’m sure if sleeping partially on your tummy was hurting baby your body would wake you up. I’ve noticed I’m quite breathless if I sleep on my back now so I’ll be trying to swap to my side.


----------



## Desito87

Rach87 said:


> Adorable @Desito87 congrats! So exciting all the anatomy scans and gender announcements coming up. Mines in 2 weeks!

Thank you @Rach87 it is so exiting, my scan was very emotional but I'm grateful all went well. I was sure it was a girl, had to ask twice to confirm that is a boy. I have not look for any boy stuff up till now or thought of boy names x Waiting for my scan felt like forever but seeing the baby was amazing x


----------



## Skye75

Thanks guys! Yay.. only another 20 weeks to go, ugh! Feels like I have ages to wait for anything now, 4D scan and holiday with the kiddos at 28 weeks.. hope those 8 weeks fly. Then a scan at 32 weeks ( I think- depending on what my doctor says on Monday) 
Guess I'll have to start thinking about glucose testing and whooping cough injection soon. 

Congratulations @Desito87 :) lovely scan picture.


----------



## Rach87

@aymz1983 wow thats a long time to go without any check ups! I firget where are you? So sad seems prenatal care is total crap now since covid :(

@Skye75 hope times keeps moving quick for your next scan. Ugh the dreaded glucose test! Im going to refuse it this time. After doing research on it after I took it last time I wish I hadnt. 

@Desito87 its always such a huge emotional relief once youve seen baby is ok. I forget are you on #3 like a few of us? Were you hoping for a girl?


----------



## wannabeprego

I have been super busy lately and I’m just now getting a chance to do an update! About 2 weeks ago I had my 14 week gender reveal ultrasound and I got to find out the gender of my baby and the BW that I had done at my DR’s office came back to confirm the gender also! I’m not going to post those results just yet until I make the announcement to my family and friends, but I wanted to share some pictures of the baby from the US. If anyone wants to guess the gender than you can! I finally announced my pregnancy at 16 weeks to my friends and family on social media with the cute Christmas theme I had mentioned I would be using since baby’s due date is 12/25! I have included some of my 14 week pictures along with some from my pregnancy announcement.


----------



## wannabeprego

Desito87 said:


> There it is our baby at 19+3. We found out we are having a little man, who seems to be healthy and stubborn (must be taking after dady) as he gave the sonographer hard time. I am so happy, can't wait to go shopping.
> 
> View attachment 1100244

congrats on team blue hun! Lovely scan picture!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> Glad the visiting is going well @Teafor2 and the flight wasn't to bad. I can't believe you are already 15 weeks!! time seems to be flying.
> 
> I am 20 weeks tomorrow! 20 to go! (well hopefully maybe a little less aha!)
> 
> I caved and brought a home doppler.. promised myself I wouldn't, for my sanity and anxiety but we'll see how we go lol. Has anyone else got one?
> It should be here tomorrow, going to google how to use it today.

I have an at home doppler also. I have owned it ever since my twins were growing in my belly, so going on almost 9 years now! I have used it a few times with my current pregnancy for peace of mind also! I have started feeling movements a little bit every once and a while but not enough to feel confident that everything is okay, so I use the doppler to check for the HB so i can feel at ease again! It did take me a bit to find the heart beat each time so please be patient and try not to freak out if you can't find it right away. I did find this youtube video to be really helpful with instructions on how to find the HB, without it I don't know if I would of ever found it on my own!!! Here is the video below! Good luck!


----------



## Desito87

Rach87 said:


> @aymz1983 wow thats a long time to go without any check ups! I firget where are you? So sad seems prenatal care is total crap now since covid :(
> 
> @Skye75 hope times keeps moving quick for your next scan. Ugh the dreaded glucose test! Im going to refuse it this time. After doing research on it after I took it last time I wish I hadnt.
> 
> @Desito87 its always such a huge emotional relief once youve seen baby is ok. I forget are you on #3 like a few of us? Were you hoping for a girl?

@Rach87 this is my first one, I always wanted a boy and for some unknown to me reason I convinced myself that I am having a girl, but I would of been happy with any baby after the long wait x


----------



## kiki1234

I had an ultrasound last week at 10.5 weeks - showed the 2nd sac was absorbing like we expected, my SCH was smaller, and baby was measuring 11wks 1 day, with a great heart beat. My next appt isn't until 16 weeks now. The doctor does think that my placenta will end up anterior d/t what she's seeing on the ultrasounds and potentially low, over my bleed area - which is near my cervix... So something that I hope doesn't happen, but only time will tell!

Today was the first time that I was able to hear the heartbeat with my at home doppler - I'm 11.5 weeks. So exciting!

I'm feeling a little better each day. With my dtr I was feeling good again about 11 weeks, my son I was sick much longer - 14-15 weeks. My gut is saying girl with this baby just because my sickness seems to more similar to how I was with my dtr. But we'll see in January! We are team yellow this time around. We found out with both of our previous kiddos so it will be fun to have the surprise at birth this time. We have no preference so it will be exciting! 

We still haven't told any family, just a few friends when necessary d/t drinking events, etc. So family will be extremely surprised as know one thinks that we will end up having any more than our 2 kiddos. We are hoping to get to at least 16 weeks if not closer to 20 weeks before sharing. We have a history of loss for us and then also within siblings in our families so we've found its a lot easier to wait to tell as otherwise everyone is just to uptight and nervous!

Kudos to anyone that makes it to the end of this - lol.


----------



## aymz1983

@Rach87 I'm in the UK. Midwife is generally every 4 weeks but I saw her at 16 weeks then she's like, ok we will see you at 25/26 weeks. So other than the 20 week scan it does seem a long time! I need to schedule my glucose test for around 26 weeks as well...I am NOT looking forward to it...


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lovely scan photos ladies. 
Congratulations


----------



## Skye75

I haven't felt much movement over the last few days, kind of stressing me out a bit! had pretty consistent movement for the last two weeks before that. I feel him every now and then but not reliably like I was. 
I have an OB appointment on Monday. Feels like forever away!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Skye75 please ring your midwife or delivery suite if movements have become different, could be baby has moved into a different position but always best to be safe then sorry. Xx


----------



## Teafor2

Well it finally happened... last night I actually puked. My sister had her wedding last night and I was up late dancing. When I got home I was feeling a bit sick and ended up puking after brushing my teeth. I guess I just overdid it.


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 any more movements yet? I had that a couple weeks back and Dr told me when they're smaller and they flip around it can mask the kicks.

@Teafor2 thats a bummer! Hope the wedding was amazing and you're feeling better, drink tons of water!


----------



## Rach87

My dd got to feel baby kick today! Little one really put on a show and kicked her hand like 6 times in a row. She was so excited. :cloud9: Of course dh was on a call so couldnt grab him to feel it. 

less than 2 weeks until my anatomy scan - cant wait to see baby again.


----------



## Lucy3

Hi lovely ladies, so happy to see so many of you are feeling movements! Best part of pregnancy :kiss: can’t believe how quickly it goes!


----------



## Rach87

@wannabeprego i guess boy!


----------



## Rach87

@Lucy3 hows everything going? I lve jumped into your due group a couple times but dont keep up. Keep coming to ours to update too!


----------



## Skye75

Felt him a few times today when I went in to get my eyebrows done lol. 

Ugh @Teafor2 that sucks. I haven't puked for a couple of weeks now..


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks @Rach87 all going ok here. I’ve had two scans which showed the little bean is doing well but still have spotting quite a lot, also I’m no where near as sick as what I was with my other two so it’s definitely a different experience this time! Ordered a Doppler today so keen to have a play with that! Love that you’re getting a little belly, my fav part of pregnancy :kiss: keep your bump posts coming. oh and my inflammation is still down so that’s a massive bonus!


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> @wannabeprego i guess boy!

Good guess Hun, after I announce to my family and friends in another week or two I will update you girls with the gender on here also! I hope that you are having a wonderful weekend so far!


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 its such a relief to feel those little kicks/punches after youre worrying! 

@Lucy3 so glad youre still feeling good. Thankfully my lupus is staying in check but my fibro has been flaring a bit this week but we've had nothing but rain so I think thats not helping. Im so sorry about the bleeding! Ugh thats so awful :( glad baby is still safe and cozy though


----------



## Rach87

19 weeks today! I cant believe it. One more week and this pregnancy will be half over. So crazy. Feels like I just found out.


----------



## Rach87

Aaand heres my growing bump. Dh was able to feel baby kick last night too. He was so excited and got all giddy - so cute.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Rach87 do u have fibromyalgia as well? Cute bump! X


----------



## aymz1983

@Skye75 I've been the same, not felt many movements recently compared to a couple weeks ago. Although getting into the sea earlier gave us both a jolt - it was freezing! (But oh so refreshing on a blazing hot day) Felt baby move around a bit then lol. Like others have said, probably just a new position :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Such a cute bump @Rach87


----------



## Rach87

Catmumof4 said:


> @Rach87 do u have fibromyalgia as well? Cute bump! X

Unfortunately yes, fibro and lupus - both diagnosed when I was 19. Do you have either?

@Suggerhoney thanks! Soon I’ll catch up to your prize tummy!


----------



## mouse_chicky

@Rach87, your bump is so cute and petite!
Lol, I'm huge in comparison at 12 weeks.

I'm a size 6-8 normally, and I was getting ready to go on a diet right before I found out I was pregnant. Lol. I think a lot of this is still boating, especially with all the stupid gas and constipation I've had lately. Oh the joys!
@Skye75 glad you're feeling movements again!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Rach87 fibro I was diagnosed early 2016 don't normally hear of many people with it x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Unfortunately yes, fibro and lupus - both diagnosed when I was 19. Do you have either?
> 
> @Suggerhoney thanks! Soon I’ll catch up to your prize tummy!


Hahaha. 
I've actually not grown for the last few weeks. I'm just waiting to pop again. 
This was me at 27 weeks and me yesterday at 30 weeks 


I'm sure I have to pop again soon. 


I'm so sorry u suffer with Fibro hon and Lupus too not nice at all :-(


----------



## Skye75

Lovely bumps everyone! :D
I seen my OB today, everything on the morph scan looked good apart from the low lying placenta. Have to have another scan at 34 weeks but she is pretty certain it will move. 
She put me on Sertraline, my moods have been shocking lately and I haven't been feeling very good. A bit worried since it is a cat C drug and there is concern baby may have withdrawal symptoms for the first few days of life :/ hopefully I can maybe come off it before full term maybe. 
Glucose test between 26-28 weeks yuck. Next OB appointment 27 weeks, have to get my whooping cough jab and anti-D jab then also, yay for being a pin cushion lol.


----------



## Skye75

Just got to see my belly move from a kick for the first time this pregnancy. So exciting :D


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> Lovely bumps everyone! :D
> I seen my OB today, everything on the morph scan looked good apart from the low lying placenta. Have to have another scan at 34 weeks but she is pretty certain it will move.
> She put me on Sertraline, my moods have been shocking lately and I haven't been feeling very good. A bit worried since it is a cat C drug and there is concern baby may have withdrawal symptoms for the first few days of life :/ hopefully I can maybe come off it before full term maybe.
> Glucose test between 26-28 weeks yuck. Next OB appointment 27 weeks, have to get my whooping cough jab and anti-D jab then also, yay for being a pin cushion lol.

Ugh I hate the feeling of needing medication you feel uncertain about. I have been there with both nausea meds and if you can believe it allergy meds. I just wanted some relief so badly. Even when we do all we do for our babies, You are still important and need to be healthy!! It’s a struggle maintaining health while pregnant for me in many ways :/


----------



## Catmumof4

@Skye75 if it's any consolation I'm on 200mg of sertraline and have been with my last couple babies and none have suffered withdrawal. The way the Drs said to me was that baby needs a healthy mama and that includes mental health. Sorry you have to have the medication xxxxx


----------



## Mummyto293

Glad you’re all doing well ladies!

I’m feeling lots of little kicks but nowhere near as much as with My second baby I had a posterior placenta with him. Anterior placenta this time (again!) very annoying but just glad I’m getting regular movement x


----------



## aymz1983

Is anyone here having, or have had, (whilst pregnant)their covid vaccines? I know the media seems to be scaremongering half the time and it doesn't help when the so called chief scientific advisor goes on about x amount of vaccinated people in hospitals and then double backing on himself saying no, he was wrong (...)
I was in the office for a couple of hours the other day (unplanned but I ended up staying for a bit) and one of the reception staff later tested positive...cases on the rise etc... I'm not going to lie, I am getting worried and in any other time would have probably had the jab by now.
But there doesn't seem to be much info on pregnancy and vaccine effects so my instinct so far has to been to wait until baby born. But reading everything the last few days has made me second guess myself.
So I thought I'd see what the general consensus is!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

aymz1983 said:


> Is anyone here having, or have had, (whilst pregnant)their covid vaccines? I know the media seems to be scaremongering half the time and it doesn't help when the so called chief scientific advisor goes on about x amount of vaccinated people in hospitals and then double backing on himself saying no, he was wrong (...)
> I was in the office for a couple of hours the other day (unplanned but I ended up staying for a bit) and one of the reception staff later tested positive...cases on the rise etc... I'm not going to lie, I am getting worried and in any other time would have probably had the jab by now.
> But there doesn't seem to be much info on pregnancy and vaccine effects so my instinct so far has to been to wait until baby born. But reading everything the last few days has made me second guess myself.
> So I thought I'd see what the general consensus is!

I was totally going to get it but second guessed myself as well. It’s just a bit to untested for me to be comfortable with it I think, personally. But everyone has their own choice. I also have had Covid pre pregnancy so know I have at least some antibodies although who knows with all the variants out there. It just sounds like a new influenza that mutates every year and we have to get a new shot… but I haven’t been very good at getting my flu shot from year to year either!


----------



## Catmumof4

Iv had both jabs during pregnancy, my now 9 month old caught it when she was 3 months and was the most terrifying time so of there is even a slight chance I could give this one antibodies then I'm going to... everyone is different though so it's really a personal choice xx


----------



## aymz1983

Catmumof4 said:


> Iv had both jabs during pregnancy, my now 9 month old caught it when she was 3 months and was the most terrifying time so of there is even a slight chance I could give this one antibodies then I'm going to... everyone is different though so it's really a personal choice xx

Oh no....that must have been awful, I'm glad she has got past it bless her. You didn't have any adverse side effects then, being pregnant compared to not? It feels such a dilemma!


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 I got Pfizer. My doctor recommended waiting until my second trimester but she strongly recommended me getting it because of my job and due date. I’m still waiting for my second shot. I get it in a week. 

I think I may have felt movement for the first time last night?! But it may have been just muscle twitches before bed. It’s hard to tell since I’ve never been pregnant before.


----------



## kmpreston

I had one AZ jab before I got pregnant and the second one 3 weeks ago. The number of cases in the school I work in was just getting insane and then one of our unvaccinated staff was admitted to ICU. I decided to take my chances with the second dose after that. Both my GP and midwife recommended it


----------



## Mummyto293

aymz1983 said:


> Is anyone here having, or have had, (whilst pregnant)their covid vaccines? I know the media seems to be scaremongering half the time and it doesn't help when the so called chief scientific advisor goes on about x amount of vaccinated people in hospitals and then double backing on himself saying no, he was wrong (...)
> I was in the office for a couple of hours the other day (unplanned but I ended up staying for a bit) and one of the reception staff later tested positive...cases on the rise etc... I'm not going to lie, I am getting worried and in any other time would have probably had the jab by now.
> But there doesn't seem to be much info on pregnancy and vaccine effects so my instinct so far has to been to wait until baby born. But reading everything the last few days has made me second guess myself.
> So I thought I'd see what the general consensus is!

Yes I had my first one a few days before finding out I was pregnant only problem is I had the AZ which isn’t recommended

visit the rcog website for all the up to date and accurate info. All ingredients are safe in pregnancy otherwise they wouldn’t recommend it for pregnant women. There’s a lot of scaremongering but if you understand the science there’s nothing to worry about in terms of what’s in the vaccines x


----------



## aymz1983

Mummyto293 said:


> Yes I had my first one a few days before finding out I was pregnant only problem is I had the AZ which isn’t recommended
> 
> visit the rcog website for all the up to date and accurate info. All ingredients are safe in pregnancy otherwise they wouldn’t recommend it for pregnant women. There’s a lot of scaremongering but if you understand the science there’s nothing to worry about in terms of what’s in the vaccines x

Thank you, I've just had a quick scroll through whilst waiting for dinner, I didn't think to look at that before thank you :)


----------



## Catmumof4

I had the pfizer one and not a single side affect except a achey arm. Baby is growing on 50th percentile and very active also got very low risk of any of the downs syndrome etc.. xx


----------



## playgirl666

I had my 1st vaccine yesterday I also had the Pfizer one, feeling OK other than a heavy sore arm x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I’m in 2 minds also. Being an A&E nurse Covid is rising again and I’ve never had it before. So I’m definitely nervous about it, but I’ve also seen so many adverse reactions from people having the vaccine too. I’m so undecided, it’s stressing me out a little!!


----------



## kmpreston

It’s a girl! 
My big is so excited to have a little sister


----------



## Suggerhoney

kmpreston said:


> It’s a girl!
> My big is so excited to have a little sister
> 
> View attachment 1100514


Congratulations hon 




IsabellaJayne said:


> I’m in 2 minds also. Being an A&E nurse Covid is rising again and I’ve never had it before. So I’m definitely nervous about it, but I’ve also seen so many adverse reactions from people having the vaccine too. I’m so undecided, it’s stressing me out a little!!


It's It's hard isn't it. I've not had the vaccine either. I have been in 2 minds here and there but there is something I just don't trust about it.


----------



## Rach87

No vaccine for me especially not while pregnant. It was too rushed/convenient and is way too new to be able to make an educated decision on it. I wont be putting my unborn baby at risk or myself. My opinion/decision - not looking for debate and not judging those who choose otherwise. 


congrats @kmpreston !! 

anatomy scan on Tuesday! Cant wait!

sorry @Catmumof4 you have fibro too - its such a crummy disease that only people who have it truly understand. :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Sorry Ive been m.i.a. this week. Ive been super nauseous, exhausted and miserable. 20 weeks on Saturday and I thought I’d be past this and in my “glowing” stage by now. :dohh:

anyone else around 18-20 weeks miserable? Wondering if baby is just going through a growth spurt. Have had tons of awful round ligament pain.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> Sorry Ive been m.i.a. this week. Ive been super nauseous, exhausted and miserable. 20 weeks on Saturday and I thought I’d be past this and in my “glowing” stage by now. :dohh:
> 
> anyone else around 18-20 weeks miserable? Wondering if baby is just going through a growth spurt. Have had tons of awful round ligament pain.

I’m still nauseas on and off throughout the day and I’m in my 16th week. I find it’s way worse when I’m tired. I am also recovering from a nasty cold, which doesn’t help.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats @kmpreston!


----------



## aymz1983

Rach87 said:


> Sorry Ive been m.i.a. this week. Ive been super nauseous, exhausted and miserable. 20 weeks on Saturday and I thought I’d be past this and in my “glowing” stage by now. :dohh:
> 
> anyone else around 18-20 weeks miserable? Wondering if baby is just going through a growth spurt. Have had tons of awful round ligament pain.

I am19+2 today and I have been miserable this last week. The heat hasn't helped but even without it I can feel SPD coming, I've had so many boils/spots around my groin area (sorry for the tmi!) Which have been painful and I definitely have noticed round ligament has increased the last few days, regardless of whether I'm standing sitting or lying down, my legs have been restless....urg lol

Have my anatomy scan next Friday so looking forward to that at least :)


----------



## Mummyto293

20 weeks now. Feeling overall good but been tired the last few days but I think that’s due to the hot weather we are having and none stop working!
I am team yellow! Can’t wait for them to be born to find out who they are but equally want to enjoy this pregnancy as I’m pretty sure it will be my last abs that makes me sad. I love being pregnant and all the excitement of buying things and waiting to see who this little one will be!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Sorry Ive been m.i.a. this week. Ive been super nauseous, exhausted and miserable. 20 weeks on Saturday and I thought I’d be past this and in my “glowing” stage by now. :dohh:
> 
> anyone else around 18-20 weeks miserable? Wondering if baby is just going through a growth spurt. Have had tons of awful round ligament pain.


I'm totally with u on this one. Don't begrudge anyone getting it but it just havsnt been around long enough to trust. I don't want to risk it.

Sorry ure feeling crappy hon. I felt very bored from week 16 onwards. Just felt like there was no appointments and everything was on standstill.




Teafor2 said:


> I’m still nauseas on and off throughout the day and I’m in my 16th week. I find it’s way worse when I’m tired. I am also recovering from a nasty cold, which doesn’t help.


Hope the neasea subsides soon hon. Mine went away at 17 weeks.
Do get neasea now but mainly because of acid reflux.


aymz1983 said:


> I am19+2 today and I have been miserable this last week. The heat hasn't helped but even without it I can feel SPD coming, I've had so many boils/spots around my groin area (sorry for the tmi!) Which have been painful and I definitely have noticed round ligament has increased the last few days, regardless of whether I'm standing sitting or lying down, my legs have been restless....urg lol
> 
> Have my anatomy scan next Friday so looking forward to that at least :)


Oh no restless legs is horrible. I used to suffer with it myself a few years ago. U can't even sleep with it. 
Just horrid. 

Sorry u have been suffering with that. 




Mummyto293 said:


> 20 weeks now. Feeling overall good but been tired the last few days but I think that’s due to the hot weather we are having and none stop working!
> I am team yellow! Can’t wait for them to be born to find out who they are but equally want to enjoy this pregnancy as I’m pretty sure it will be my last abs that makes me sad. I love being pregnant and all the excitement of buying things and waiting to see who this little one will be!


That's so exciting ure staying team yellow. We have a lady in our September due date group who is also team yellow. She's coming on 36 weeks now and I can't wait for her to have her baby so we can finally find out if it's a a boy or a girl. 
I was gonna stay team yellow myself but was itching to know by 10 weeks hahaha


----------



## Lucy3

So exciting a lot of you are researching the half way mark! I’d love to know when you first felt any movements? Rach I remember you saying it was quite early this time? This is my third so I’m hoping it’s soon :kiss:


----------



## Lucy3

@Mummyto293 that’s so cool you’re team yellow, I think that surprise would be amazing. Out of all my pregnancies this time I feel more inclined to try and not find out, but I know I’ll peak in the ultrasound and spoil it!


----------



## Teafor2

Lucy3 said:


> So exciting a lot of you are researching the half way mark! I’d love to know when you first felt any movements? Rach I remember you saying it was quite early this time? This is my third so I’m hoping it’s soon :kiss:

This is my first and I think I’ve been feeling movement for the last few days. It’s hard to say, but it’s low down and feel like little muscle twitches. I usually feel it when I’m either falling asleep or just woken up, but I’ve also felt it once or twice when sitting. I’m pretty tiny to start with and I still haven’t gained back all the weight I lost in the first trimester so I think there isn’t much padding.


----------



## Lucy3

How exciting @Teafor2 . I’m on the smaller side too and I’ve lost 4kgs so far as I just have no appetite. I think I was around 16 weeks when I started to feel him, so lovely.


----------



## Skye75

@kmpreston congratulations on team :pink:

@Rach87 this last week I've had a few really crummy days, back to vomiting again yuk! coming good again in the last two days thankfully!!

@Lucy3 I was feeling faint flutters since around 14/15 weeks. Definite movements since 18 weeks, 21w3d now and he is pretty active but other half still hasn't felt him yet sadly!


----------



## wannabeprego

kmpreston said:


> It’s a girl!
> My big is so excited to have a little sister
> 
> View attachment 1100514

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I felt my first little pops / taps the other day at 16+5. I’m not a big girl either but I do have an anterior placenta again for the third time. I remember it being around 18 weeks last time so a little earlier with my third baby :)


----------



## Rach87

@Lucy3 it was insanely early this time - i kept thinking I was crazy but its been consistent from just before 9 weeks. Felt from the outside once at 11 weeks (must have been a major tumble) but not again until like 16 weeks - hubby and daughter both got to feel kicks at 18 weeks. My dd first flutter was around 14 weeks and ds about 11 weeks. 

Was tempted to stay team yellow this time since I already have one of each - but Im not patient enough and I like to plan/shop. Even hubby who has the patience of an angel was like nope whens the earliest they can tell us? Lol

yay @Teafor2 for first time flutters!! Its literally the best feeling in the world! Wish I could have like 30 babies just for the kicks and tumbles - but not actually bc I couldnt handle that :tease:

ouch @aymz1983 ! Hope they clear soon. 
Well it sounds like 18-20 weeks has been rough for most of us. Yesterday was feeling a little better but today Im wiped and a little dizzy. Thankfully its a semi rainy day so kids dont mind movie couch day. 

T-minus 3 days until my scan!

sorry if I missed someone


----------



## Rach87

Cant believe I forgot to mention…..20 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummyto293

Lucy3 said:


> So exciting a lot of you are researching the half way mark! I’d love to know when you first felt any movements? Rach I remember you saying it was quite early this time? This is my third so I’m hoping it’s soon :kiss:

This is my third and I felt flutters really early probably from 13 weeks. Kicks from 16 weeks. I have an anterior placenta and kicks are getting strong now when I’m sat down at 20 weeks x


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> Cant believe I forgot to mention…..20 weeks today!!! :happydance:

We must have the same due date! Exciting xx


----------



## Rach87

Yay @Mummyto293 to you too! Edd is Dec 11th. Front page has you as the 15th? Did they move your date at a scan?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy 20 weeks (half way) woohooo @Rach87 
So not long for ure scan eeek. I have a repeat 4D scan on Tuesday because baby wud not cooperate at the last one. I hope we get to see his face this time. I also have a growth scan on 3rd August so exactly a week later. Lol. All good though love seeing baby. Just can't wait to have him safe in my arms now. 

@Lucy3 
I felt flutters I think from 17 weeks and then taps at 19 weeks. 
My placenta is prosteria so not sure why I had to wait so long to feel anything. Felt propper kicks at 21 weeks. 
Now I get beaten black and blue lol. 
I'm also very pattite. 

I lost weight in the first trimester too because no appetite. 
But now I think I've put on about a stone and a half. 
Can't be sure because I've not weighed myself for a while. 
About 2 weeks ago I was 10 stone. 

My pre pregnancy weight is around 9 stone and I dropped to 8st 4lbs.


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks everyone for your replies to first flutters! I think I’m nuts but when I was going to sleep I thought I felt tiny flutters last night!? Now you’ve said how early you felt yours Rach maybe it was! Happy 20 weeks - how exciting ! 

Love following along with you ladies, you’re at the sweet spot of pregnancy :kiss: kicks, finding out the sex and hopefully feeling less sick :D


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> Yay @Mummyto293 to you too! Edd is Dec 11th. Front page has you as the 15th? Did they move your date at a scan?

Yes they moved it to the 11th! Xx


----------



## Rach87

Heres the halfway bump!


And my halfway bumps for all pregnancies


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lucy3 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies to first flutters! I think I’m nuts but when I was going to sleep I thought I felt tiny flutters last night!? Now you’ve said how early you felt yours Rach maybe it was! Happy 20 weeks - how exciting !
> 
> Love following along with you ladies, you’re at the sweet spot of pregnancy :kiss: kicks, finding out the sex and hopefully feeling less sick :D


My neasea is back today urghhh. 




Rach87 said:


> Heres the halfway bump!
> View attachment 1100571
> 
> 
> And my halfway bumps for all pregnancies
> View attachment 1100572


Ure so beautiful. U carry the same in each pregnancy. 

Such a cute bump.


----------



## Lucy3

Cutest bump @Rach87 ! Love seeing bump pics! Happy half way! 

argh bummer your nausea is back @Suggerhoney. It’s so random sometimes isn’t it, hope it goes away ASAP!


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @Suggerhoney & @Teafor2 !! 
My nausea has been awful this past 10 days. Even threw up in my mouth a little today which is only the second time this pregnancy its happened. Yuck! 

cant wait to start seeing your bump pics soon Tea!


----------



## Mummyto293

And for some reason it’s upside down sorry!


----------



## Teafor2

Has anyone else gotten achy legs? Last night my legs were very sore before bed, which happens to me when I’m tired anyway. But this morning when I woke up they still felt so tired and achy. I did some yoga and they are feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Rach87

Hello perfect little baby bump! @Mummyto293


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 its the extra blood volume and water retention. Mine are too especially after work standing for like 9 hours (thank God its only once a week)


----------



## Teafor2

I’ve also thrown up again this morning! I can’t believe I made it through the first trimester feeling nauseas all the time only to begin vomiting in the second.


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> Hello perfect little baby bump! @Mummyto293

I think I always look smaller in photos I’m much bigger this time than with my first two pregnancies x


----------



## Tasha36089

Hi ladies sorry I’ve been away. Just had a bad few weeks to be honest. My mood is terrible atm although I do have a lot going on that doesn’t help. I had my 20 week scan last week and all is looking good and on track. They confirmed he’s definitely all boy. I’m feeling so many proper moments now very regularly. He seems to be very active at night. The kids and OH have felt him properly this week too. Just going to go back and have a proper catch up.


----------



## Skye75

How cute is he @Tasha36089 !! :)


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 ugh that stinks! Hope it doesnt become the norm

@Mummyto293 ha I feel the same feel and look huge in the mirror then take a pic and it disappears!

@Tasha36089 sorry youve had a crummy week, but yay for adorable healthy baby


----------



## Rach87

Well its official - no more denying it. :haha: 


:pink:Baby is a GIRL! :pink:

She was adorable and active and perfect. Already 13 oz!! :cloud9:



(No idea why its sideways)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwwwwww such lovely scan pics @Tasha36089 and @Rach87.


That's the scary scan out the way now ladies and next milestone 24 weeks eeek. 


@Rach87 
Omg I'm so glad I'm not the only one. I had a little come up in my mouth today. I felt propper disgusting. So glad I'm not the only one. 

Not feeling so sick tonight and reflux has settled. 
For now.


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 congrats on the girl! I know you were hoping for a boy, but I’m sure she will fit into your family perfectly. 

I fainted today after standing up quickly from the couch. I’ve been having dizziness through the pregnancy on and off but this is the first time I’ve fainted. I left a message for the phone nurse, and waiting to hear back. My dad’s girlfriend is a doctor though and she didn’t seem too concerned. She recommended salty snacks, more fluids, and having my iron level checked. Anyone else fainted?


----------



## Lucy3

Aww she’s beautiful Rach!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Those babies are sooo cute ladies! Congrats!!

@Teafor2 i had that with my first I think… compression stockings reallly helped. Like the legit prescribed ones, not the drugstore ones. I would get dizzy and my hearing would go all funny and start seeing stars, thankfully I managed to get laying down quickly each time so never fell. Just low BP, not enough fluids for me I think but now my BP is still 90/50 and I haven’t fainted, so I can only imagine what it was in that pregnancy!


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> Those babies are sooo cute ladies! Congrats!!
> 
> @Teafor2 i had that with my first I think… compression stockings reallly helped. Like the legit prescribed ones, not the drugstore ones. I would get dizzy and my hearing would go all funny and start seeing stars, thankfully I managed to get laying down quickly each time so never fell. Just low BP, not enough fluids for me I think but now my BP is still 90/50 and I haven’t fainted, so I can only imagine what it was in that pregnancy!

It really caught me off guard! I have fainted in the past when sick and once after my lap, but I always knew it was coming. This time I didn’t feel any more dizzy than I normally do if I stand up too quickly and the next thing I knew I was on the ground.


----------



## Mummyto293

Aw loving all these scan pics!!

just wondering has anyone else started with braxton hicks already? I’ve started getting them. I think I got them at a similar stage last time x


----------



## Teafor2

Mummyto293 said:


> Aw loving all these scan pics!!
> 
> just wondering has anyone else started with braxton hicks already? I’ve started getting them. I think I got them at a similar stage last time x

I get them. Not tons and not everyday, but sometimes. I think the most I’ve gotten in a day is like 3 or 4.


----------



## Tasha36089

I’ve not had any braxton hicks but I’ve never had them in any of my pregnancies. Sickness is back the last 3 days. 
I haven’t fainted yet in this pregnancy but I keep coming very close, especially in shops. The midwife recommended ready salted crisps. 
When’s everyone’s next apt? I have a fetal echocardiogram at 24 weeks and then the midwife at 27 weeks. I think my gtt is at 25 weeks too and I need to book in the whooping cough vaccine.


----------



## Teafor2

My next appointment is on the 9th, but my ob has recommended I just go in for a quick check before flying after my fainting episode a few days ago.

For the ladies asking before about the covid vaccine I just wanted to update and say I had my second pfizer shot yesterday. No side effects other than a sore arm and I’ve felt a couple kicks from baby so they seem to be fine as well.


----------



## Mummyto293

I had my whooping cough yesterday and have a consultant appointment today. Don’t have a growth scan until I’m 32 weeks seems so long away! X


----------



## aymz1983

Anomaly scan today, all is well, baby measuring fine but I'll have a growth scan at 28 weeks anyway due to my weight. And will have a scan at 32 weeks as placenta is quite close (I think she said 2cm) to cervix so they want to check that moves.

Also we are officially team :blue:! No good pics as he was in a really awkward position...again lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
So sorry u fainted hon. 

@aymz1983 
Congratulations on team blue. So happy the scan went well.


----------



## wannabeprego

aymz1983 said:


> Anomaly scan today, all is well, baby measuring fine but I'll have a growth scan at 28 weeks anyway due to my weight. And will have a scan at 32 weeks as placenta is quite close (I think she said 2cm) to cervix so they want to check that moves.
> 
> Also we are officially team :blue:! No good pics as he was in a really awkward position...again lol
> 
> View attachment 1100671
> View attachment 1100672

congrats on team blue!


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations for team blue :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats @aymz1983 on team blue! I think :blue: is starting to catch up to :pink: a little.

When did you ladies start sleeping on your side? Can't think right now when the recommended time is. I'm suprised that lately I already feel slightly out of breath when I'm on my back; luckily my u-shaped pregnancy pillow came in this week. I also have a wedge pillow that a friend gave me. I think I've been avoiding the transition because I'm a natural back-sleeper. Oh well.

I hope everyone's nausea and dizziness settles down. It sucks when it creeps over into the second trimester.

Happy last day of July!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mouse_chicky said:


> Congrats @aymz1983 on team blue! I think :blue: is starting to catch up to :pink: a little.
> 
> When did you ladies start sleeping on your side? Can't think right now when the recommended time is. I'm suprised that lately I already feel slightly out of breath when I'm on my back; luckily my u-shaped pregnancy pillow came in this week. I also have a wedge pillow that a friend gave me. I think I've been avoiding the transition because I'm a natural back-sleeper. Oh well.
> 
> I hope everyone's nausea and dizziness settles down. It sucks when it creeps over into the second trimester.
> 
> Happy last day of July!


It's from 20 weeks hon.


----------



## Teafor2

mouse_chicky said:


> Congrats @aymz1983 on team blue! I think :blue: is starting to catch up to :pink: a little.
> 
> When did you ladies start sleeping on your side? Can't think right now when the recommended time is. I'm suprised that lately I already feel slightly out of breath when I'm on my back; luckily my u-shaped pregnancy pillow came in this week. I also have a wedge pillow that a friend gave me. I think I've been avoiding the transition because I'm a natural back-sleeper. Oh well.
> 
> I hope everyone's nausea and dizziness settles down. It sucks when it creeps over into the second trimester.
> 
> Happy last day of July!

I also started getting out of breath if I slept on my flat back around that time. Now I try to stay on my side or sitting up a bit if I want to be on my back.


----------



## wannabeprego

Well I finally did my gender reveal announcement to all of my family and friends! I still went with the Christmas in July theme since my baby's due date is on Christmas day. Here are a couple of pictures from my announcement. My kids and I did a tropical back ground with Christmas theme clothes and Christmas themed hand held signs. It turned out cute and my kids had a lot of fun with it! DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

*IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

View attachment 1100716
View attachment 1100717
View attachment 1100718

*


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Congratulations on everyone’s scans / gender reveals \\:D/


----------



## mouse_chicky

Such a cute announcement @wannabeprego ! Congrats!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wannabeprego so cute hon huge congratulations on team :pink:


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations @wannabeprego super cute announcement :D


----------



## Skye75

I so hope this month goes quickly! Perth next month for a holiday with my inlaws, my kids and OH. Going to the zoo and aquarium and stuff, we live 4 1/2 hours away and we don't have such luxuries here lol. Also I have a 3/4D scan booked when we are down there, I'll be 28 weeks (we don't have the facilities here for them so have to go to Perth for them) Then the next day we get married (just signing papers for now and will have a "proper" wedding sometime in the future. Exciting!!


----------



## aymz1983

Skye75 said:


> I so hope this month goes quickly! Perth next month for a holiday with my inlaws, my kids and OH. Going to the zoo and aquarium and stuff, we live 4 1/2 hours away and we don't have such luxuries here lol. Also I have a 3/4D scan booked when we are down there, I'll be 28 weeks (we don't have the facilities here for them so have to go to Perth for them) Then the next day we get married (just signing papers for now and will have a "proper" wedding sometime in the future. Exciting!!

Congrats on getting married! It sure sounds like the month will fly by for you :)


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> I so hope this month goes quickly! Perth next month for a holiday with my inlaws, my kids and OH. Going to the zoo and aquarium and stuff, we live 4 1/2 hours away and we don't have such luxuries here lol. Also I have a 3/4D scan booked when we are down there, I'll be 28 weeks (we don't have the facilities here for them so have to go to Perth for them) Then the next day we get married (just signing papers for now and will have a "proper" wedding sometime in the future. Exciting!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Skye75 said:


> I so hope this month goes quickly! Perth next month for a holiday with my inlaws, my kids and OH. Going to the zoo and aquarium and stuff, we live 4 1/2 hours away and we don't have such luxuries here lol. Also I have a 3/4D scan booked when we are down there, I'll be 28 weeks (we don't have the facilities here for them so have to go to Perth for them) Then the next day we get married (just signing papers for now and will have a "proper" wedding sometime in the future. Exciting!!


That's so exciting skye. I bet u have a lovely wedding


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the Congrats and all of the kind compliments ladies! XOXO

@Skye75 Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I hope that you have a fun trip!


----------



## erher

Hi everyone! I’ve been away for a while. It’s nice to see everyone’s scans and updates! I thought I would share what’s going on with my baby. We were able to confirm that it’s a girl. We were also given the news that she most likely has Down syndrome, 1 in 1.1 chance. It appears that she has a cardiac and kidney defect. I’m unsure how to process this information.


----------



## aymz1983

erher said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been away for a while. It’s nice to see everyone’s scans and updates! I thought I would share what’s going on with my baby. We were able to confirm that it’s a girl. We were also given the news that she most likely has Down syndrome, 1 in 1.1 chance. It appears that she has a cardiac and kidney defect. I’m unsure how to process this information.

I don't have any advice but just to say I hope you're all ok :hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

erher said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been away for a while. It’s nice to see everyone’s scans and updates! I thought I would share what’s going on with my baby. We were able to confirm that it’s a girl. We were also given the news that she most likely has Down syndrome, 1 in 1.1 chance. It appears that she has a cardiac and kidney defect. I’m unsure how to process this information.


Oh sweetheart. Bless you. 

I was given a high risk result for downs syndrome when I had the NT scan and bloods at 12+6 weeks.. 
We decided against the amnio because it has a small chance of MC and I had 4 early miscarriages last year so I really didn't want to take the risk. 

We did go for the Harmony test and after waiting for the results for 2 weeks' they came back inconclusive. 
I then had more bloods done and again 2 more weeks of waiting and inconclusive again. 

I had a liver transplant back In 2011 so they think it was down to that. 

We are still in the dark now and don't know for sure if our baby has it or not. 

All my scans have been good and we booked a 4D scan which I has last week and there's was no markers found on that either..

When I had the screening test done I was told I had a 1 in 33 chance. 

But being 41 I was told I wud get a high risk any way just because of my age alone. 

We also had a lady that had a 1 in 3 chance. She was so worried. She had the Harmony test to and her results came back 1 in 10 thousand..
So it just goes to show that those tests are not always accurate..

I'm sorry they found defects at ure scan. 
Have they offered extra scans. 

There is a lady on here that had her baby a few months ago. He was born at 28 weeks and has downs. He is absolutely beautiful..

I reached out to her when I got my results and she was so lovely. 
He is doing really well now. 


Sorry about my long post and I know my situation is not as bad but just wanted to reach out.


----------



## Teafor2

erher said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been away for a while. It’s nice to see everyone’s scans and updates! I thought I would share what’s going on with my baby. We were able to confirm that it’s a girl. We were also given the news that she most likely has Down syndrome, 1 in 1.1 chance. It appears that she has a cardiac and kidney defect. I’m unsure how to process this information.

Just wanted to send a virtual hug. I’m sure this information must be scary and hard to process. :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

erher said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been away for a while. It’s nice to see everyone’s scans and updates! I thought I would share what’s going on with my baby. We were able to confirm that it’s a girl. We were also given the news that she most likely has Down syndrome, 1 in 1.1 chance. It appears that she has a cardiac and kidney defect. I’m unsure how to process this information.

Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

erher said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been away for a while. It’s nice to see everyone’s scans and updates! I thought I would share what’s going on with my baby. We were able to confirm that it’s a girl. We were also given the news that she most likely has Down syndrome, 1 in 1.1 chance. It appears that she has a cardiac and kidney defect. I’m unsure how to process this information.

I am so sorry to hear this! I am going to keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers! I am sending Big hugs to you! XOXO


----------



## Tasha36089

erher said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been away for a while. It’s nice to see everyone’s scans and updates! I thought I would share what’s going on with my baby. We were able to confirm that it’s a girl. We were also given the news that she most likely has Down syndrome, 1 in 1.1 chance. It appears that she has a cardiac and kidney defect. I’m unsure how to process this information.

Keeping you in my thoughts. I hope you’re ok, such a difficult thing to process. Sending love x


----------



## Tasha36089

How’s everyone doing? I have a uti atm and feel terrible. I’ve had 5 days of antibiotics and it’s made no difference. Just trying to drink loads of water atm hoping that helps. It doesn’t help that little man is sat right on my bladder and every movement makes me feel like I need to pee. 
22 weeks today! It’s going fast now, need to get a pushchair and stuff ordered I don’t have much yet. We just have nowhere to put anything, need a bigger house lol .


----------



## Teafor2

Tasha36089 said:


> How’s everyone doing? I have a uti atm and feel terrible. I’ve had 5 days of antibiotics and it’s made no difference. Just trying to drink loads of water atm hoping that helps. It doesn’t help that little man is sat right on my bladder and every movement makes me feel like I need to pee.
> 22 weeks today! It’s going fast now, need to get a pushchair and stuff ordered I don’t have much yet. We just have nowhere to put anything, need a bigger house lol .

Feeling okay but nausea is still here on and off. But I’m feeling baby move more and more which is exciting! 

If the antibiotics don’t seem to help with the uti it may be worth going back to be checked again. I once had a uti that ended up being antibiotic resistant and needed a stronger antibiotic to cure it.


----------



## erher

I appreciate those who reached out. It’s hard to not feel alone. I had an amniocentesis performed and baby doesn’t have Down syndrome, she has Turner syndrome. She has a small chance of surviving, but we’re staying hopeful.


----------



## Jojo0802

erher said:


> I appreciate those who reached out. It’s hard to not feel alone. I had an amniocentesis performed and baby doesn’t have Down syndrome, she has Turner syndrome. She has a small chance of surviving, but we’re staying hopeful.

I cant offer any insights or good suggestions on Turner syndrome or the stats, but I would like to give you a big electronic hug. Im really sorry that this is happening. Please feel free to reach out if you ever want to talk.


----------



## Jojo0802

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh sweetheart. Bless you.
> 
> I was given a high risk result for downs syndrome when I had the NT scan and bloods at 12+6 weeks..
> We decided against the amnio because it has a small chance of MC and I had 4 early miscarriages last year so I really didn't want to take the risk.
> 
> We did go for the Harmony test and after waiting for the results for 2 weeks' they came back inconclusive.
> I then had more bloods done and again 2 more weeks of waiting and inconclusive again.
> 
> I had a liver transplant back In 2011 so they think it was down to that.
> 
> We are still in the dark now and don't know for sure if our baby has it or not.
> 
> All my scans have been good and we booked a 4D scan which I has last week and there's was no markers found on that either..
> 
> When I had the screening test done I was told I had a 1 in 33 chance.
> 
> But being 41 I was told I wud get a high risk any way just because of my age alone.
> 
> We also had a lady that had a 1 in 3 chance. She was so worried. She had the Harmony test to and her results came back 1 in 10 thousand..
> So it just goes to show that those tests are not always accurate..
> 
> I'm sorry they found defects at ure scan.
> Have they offered extra scans.
> 
> There is a lady on here that had her baby a few months ago. He was born at 28 weeks and has downs. He is absolutely beautiful..
> 
> I reached out to her when I got my results and she was so lovely.
> He is doing really well now.
> 
> 
> Sorry about my long post and I know my situation is not as bad but just wanted to reach out.

I hope you get more clarity soon. I’ve been in limbo with genetic testing before and it was hard. We did the fetal DNA test twice and both times came back inconclusive due to low fetal fraction, and looking into it I realized that there could be so many things that throws the test off. Good luck on your 4D scan and I pray that you get more clarity.


----------



## mouse_chicky

@erher, thinking of you! 
I know all cases are different, but my aunt has Turner's syndrome, and she has a relatively normal standard of life. 



@Tasha36089 , hopefully they can get your uti cleared up soon. Those suck!


----------



## Teafor2

erher said:


> I appreciate those who reached out. It’s hard to not feel alone. I had an amniocentesis performed and baby doesn’t have Down syndrome, she has Turner syndrome. She has a small chance of surviving, but we’re staying hopeful.

I’m sorry to hear that she has a small chance of surviving. I really hope all goes well! I know women and girls with Turner syndrome can live quite normal lives, which I hope you find encouraging.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

erher said:


> I appreciate those who reached out. It’s hard to not feel alone. I had an amniocentesis performed and baby doesn’t have Down syndrome, she has Turner syndrome. She has a small chance of surviving, but we’re staying hopeful.

Thinking of you. I hope everything turns out okay x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jojo0802 said:


> I hope you get more clarity soon. I’ve been in limbo with genetic testing before and it was hard. We did the fetal DNA test twice and both times came back inconclusive due to low fetal fraction, and looking into it I realized that there could be so many things that throws the test off. Good luck on your 4D scan and I pray that you get more clarity.


Thank you hon.
My 4D scan went well and they cudnt see any signs of downs. Said baby looks healthy. Thank you for reaching out. 
And sorry u have been through this too. I was so upset when the results kept coming back inconclusive esp only being 15 weeks. And just being in limbo. My 20 weeks anomaly scan was terrifying but thankfully no markers were found for downs syndrome and he passed all the tests. 
The 4D scan was also nerve wracking but so glad I went for it because feeling so much more positive now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

erher said:


> I appreciate those who reached out. It’s hard to not feel alone. I had an amniocentesis performed and baby doesn’t have Down syndrome, she has Turner syndrome. She has a small chance of surviving, but we’re staying hopeful.


Oh sweetheart I am so so sorry. I don't have any experience with Turners but some of the ladies on here know people with it. I hope ure baby ure baby only has a mild case and will live and have normol lives. Praying that so hard for ure baby right now in Jesus name [-o&lt;


----------



## Teafor2

I’m starting to think I’ll just be nauseas this entire pregnancy. I’m nearly halfway through and still feeling sick everyday throughout the day.


----------



## Tasha36089

Teafor2 said:


> I’m starting to think I’ll just be nauseas this entire pregnancy. I’m nearly halfway through and still feeling sick everyday throughout the day.

I feel you, still being sick most days. 

After much deliberation and changing my mind 100 times I’m going to order a pram tomorrow. We’ve gone for the ickle bubba stomp v4 in the end but I can’t decide between 2 colours. Feel
Like I can finally start buying stuff now.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @erher hearing anything other than “baby looks perfect” must be so terrifying. Praying your little lady stays strong and thrives. *hugs*

22 weeks yesterday, this last month has just flown by. Baby bump has blown up. She kicks all day and I can see her kicking and rolling from the outside. Ds was sitting back in my lap the other day and then just started giggling - she was kicking him in the back! It was so cute and he was so excited! Shes got some strong kicks that dh and dd have felt too. 

@Teafor2 & @Tasha36089 yep still nauseous most days here too. Ugh. 

I realized Im due in a week or so for a growth scan and I havent even scheduled it yet. Woops. Hopefully they have openings available soon. 

Finally bought a few outfits for her. Figured since it’ll be freezing cold here and Im sure everything will be shut down again no point in going nuts over clothes for the first couple months. But gah I LOVE baby clothes. And especially fall/winter layering. 

since I forgot to post last weeks pic heres both. Huge growth!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
Sorry ure still sick hon. I threw up with our 10 year old son from weeks 12 to 40 was horrible. 
Really hope ures goes away soon so u can enjoy the rest of ure pregnancy. 

@Tasha36089 

Ooow what pram is that hon? Post a pic I love looking at prams hehe. 
We brought ours when I was 27 weeks and we went for the silvercross Chelsea wayfarer.
I have it up in the babies room but will get DH to bring it downstairs when I'm in hospital after having baby. Can't wait to use it it's such a lovely pram. 
I've packed my hospital bags now so very ready for baby now. 

I'm huge and uncomfortable and sleep is luxury if I get it. Toss and turn all night. Terrible pelvic and hip pain and peeing about 50 times a night. 
So so ready now and hoping to be induced no later than 3 weeks sat. 
Being this heavily pregnant and in pain tho that still feels forever. 

Not complaining tho it will all be worth it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Ah u have definitely popped now hon. Definitely bigger and still looking stunning. 
Ure nearly at v day eeeek


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney youre so sweet thank you. Cant believe v-day is my next milestone! Sleep is becoming more fleeting over here too. Hips hurt after an hour or two, have to keep rotating and also get up to pee a bunch. Had a knee pillow which worked amazing pre/early pregnancy. Now I need a full body pillow to be comfortable - thankfully target has them for $10. Speaking of I need to go order that…..


----------



## Skye75

@erher sending you all the best that bub thrives xx must be so so stressful for you :(

What is considered V day these days? I think it wasn't until 27 weeks 8 years ago haha!!
I am 24 weeks tomorrow.. suffering with SPD some days have been worse than others though and can barely walk!! some days I can get around okay. So so worried how bad it is going to get with 16 weeks to go. I don't see my OB again until the 30th of this month so just winging the SPD symptoms until then!


----------



## playgirl666

@Skye75 v day is 24 weeks so tomorrow for u :) x


----------



## Skye75

Thanks @playgirl666 :) awesome haha!!


----------



## Skye75

23w6d


----------



## Teafor2

Cute bumps! @Skye75 and @Rach87 

I am definitely popping out now too. I saw a friend and her mom today and her mom was immediately like ‘you’re pregnant?!’ When she saw me. 

I’m starting to get some birth anxiety. On the one hand I know the baby will come out one way or the other. But on the other hand because I needed a surgery on my uterus and progesterone to get pregnant and stay pregnant part of me doesn’t trust my body to do what it needs to do to get the baby out. I think if I had just gotten pregnant on my own I’d feel much calmer about it all.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Cute bumps! @Skye75 and @Rach87
> 
> I am definitely popping out now too. I saw a friend and her mom today and her mom was immediately like ‘you’re pregnant?!’ When she saw me.
> 
> I’m starting to get some birth anxiety. On the one hand I know the baby will come out one way or the other. But on the other hand because I needed a surgery on my uterus and progesterone to get pregnant and stay pregnant part of me doesn’t trust my body to do what it needs to do to get the baby out. I think if I had just gotten pregnant on my own I’d feel much calmer about it all.

Does your Dr or midwife have a library? Mine does and it’s full of labour and delivery books - would be good to see if they do and then check one out. Ina May Gaskin is a good read I think??

I totally get that you’re feeling anxiety… I think it’s pretty normal but I will say heading into it the 4th time, the mental game is the biggest thing. If you can get to the point where you are confident, and trust your body, and can overcome that anxiety things will go much smoother. And making a birth plan for a few different scenarios can help! I haven’t had a birth go according to plan yet (although my last was my best) but it helps to be prepared to make possible decisions, like how long you want to try certain things, what interventions and drugs you’re ok with, how long you’d like to ask for said things before being taken seriously ;)

I know there are a lot of women with birth trauma and I don’t want to minimize that, but for me birth is honestly the best part of the pregnancy and I can’t flipping wait till it’s this little one’s turn!!


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> Does your Dr or midwife have a library? Mine does and it’s full of labour and delivery books - would be good to see if they do and then check one out. Ina May Gaskin is a good read I think??
> 
> I totally get that you’re feeling anxiety… I think it’s pretty normal but I will say heading into it the 4th time, the mental game is the biggest thing. If you can get to the point where you are confident, and trust your body, and can overcome that anxiety things will go much smoother. And making a birth plan for a few different scenarios can help! I haven’t had a birth go according to plan yet (although my last was my best) but it helps to be prepared to make possible decisions, like how long you want to try certain things, what interventions and drugs you’re ok with, how long you’d like to ask for said things before being taken seriously ;)
> 
> I know there are a lot of women with birth trauma and I don’t want to minimize that, but for me birth is honestly the best part of the pregnancy and I can’t flipping wait till it’s this little one’s turn!!

Thanks! Unfortunately because I’m living abroad any resources here would not be in English. I did see that the book by Ina May Gaskin has an update so I was thinking about ordering it. I also have a pretty comprehensive birth book that was gifted by a friend and I’ve begun reading that as well.

I’m really not scared of the pain part of it at all. What I’m scared of is that my uterus just won’t work. Like it won’t do it’s job. If I had been born with a normal uterus I think I’d trust it, since I generally have a good relationship with my body and really respect it etc., but I’m worried that because I had such a large septum something else with it will not work how it’s supposed to and I’ll end up with a c section or something. And while a c section isn’t the end of the world, I’d really just rather not have one.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately because I’m living abroad any resources here would not be in English. I did see that the book by Ina May Gaskin has an update so I was thinking about ordering it. I also have a pretty comprehensive birth book that was gifted by a friend and I’ve begun reading that as well.
> 
> I’m really not scared of the pain part of it at all. What I’m scared of is that my uterus just won’t work. Like it won’t do it’s job. If I had been born with a normal uterus I think I’d trust it, since I generally have a good relationship with my body and really respect it etc., but I’m worried that because I had such a large septum something else with it will not work how it’s supposed to and I’ll end up with a c section or something. And while a c section isn’t the end of the world, I’d really just rather not have one.

Yeah that’s part of the mental struggle for sure - doubting your body even if it’s a bit different anatomically! 

and you’re right, a c section isn’t the end of the world at all. Anyways I would just suggest keep mentally preparing as you have been. Look into birth affirmations as well! I think you will do really well Tea xx


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah that’s part of the mental struggle for sure - doubting your body even if it’s a bit different anatomically!
> 
> and you’re right, a c section isn’t the end of the world at all. Anyways I would just suggest keep mentally preparing as you have been. Look into birth affirmations as well! I think you will do really well Tea xx

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Skye75

Well I got some good news, the OB I had with my first two kids in 2013 and 2014 has returned from working overseas. So I've booked in with her and get to see her tomorrow. The OB I've had this time up until now has been okay - but I feel much much happier having the doctor that has done my previous two deliveries!

Happy V day to me today. Woo.


----------



## playgirl666

Skye75 said:


> Well I got some good news, the OB I had with my first two kids in 2013 and 2014 has returned from working overseas. So I've booked in with her and get to see her tomorrow. The OB I've had this time up until now has been okay - but I feel much much happier having the doctor that has done my previous two deliveries!
> 
> Happy V day to me today. Woo.

Yay that's good news :) happy v day x


----------



## Tasha36089

Happy V day Skye! 
I had a bit of a scare a few days ago. I fell down the stairs. Pretty much top to bottom. Luckily I landed on my bum but it’s so sore now. I can’t sit down and have to lay on my side all the time. As if I wasn’t uncomfortable enough, urgh. 
Well, I thought I was set on a pram but now I’m
undecided again. I like the ickle bubba stomp v4 but the venicci turisso has caught my eye now too. I love the venicci tinum special edition but don’t really want to spend that much. 
@Suggerhoney what do you think??


----------



## playgirl666

@Tasha36089 I love both but the 2nd one I really love! X


----------



## aymz1983

Happy v day @Skye75 :) 

I'm sure your uterus will do its job fine @Teafor2 although completely understandable why you are feeling apprehensive. I'm nervous about the birth as well but mine is pure pain fear!

It's dawned on me today that I have next to nothing for the baby bar a handful of vests and sleepsuits. I wasn't planning on getting anything really until nearer the time anyway but somehow 18 weeks to go feels like 18 minutes! Bit of a weird panic, I'm sure I will get everything in time.

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Teafor2

aymz1983 said:


> Happy v day @Skye75 :)
> 
> I'm sure your uterus will do its job fine @Teafor2 although completely understandable why you are feeling apprehensive. I'm nervous about the birth as well but mine is pure pain fear!
> 
> It's dawned on me today that I have next to nothing for the baby bar a handful of vests and sleepsuits. I wasn't planning on getting anything really until nearer the time anyway but somehow 18 weeks to go feels like 18 minutes! Bit of a weird panic, I'm sure I will get everything in time.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok

I started having the panic about buying things this week as well. We haven’t bought anything for the baby, just been gifted some things and gotten some hand me downs, so we have something but not nearly all the things we need. We also have none of those big items yet (car seat, bassinet, stroller, etc)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy vday @Skye75 such a good mile stone get too. 

Beautiful bumps ladies..


----------



## Rach87

Happy v-day @Skye75 !! Glad your old OB is back - such a relief when youre truly comfortable with your Dr.

@Teafor2 the unknown is always scary. Just remember women have given birth in a coma - your body knows what to do even if its not perfect :)

@Tasha36089 you crack me up! Looove the look of the icklebubba! I keep eyeing strollers and want the contours curve double but already have a single and double stroller so I doubt dh will go for it. Its pretty expensive - but I love the look of it!

Its funny how it seems to drag then once you pass a certain point the panic sets in lol


----------



## Rach87

OB check up today. Babys heartrate at 150 and fundal measurement spot on at 22cm. Next growth scan on the 25th (I’ll be getting them every 3-4 weeks until the end)

Hows everyone else doing? Upcoming appts and scans? So many quiet mamas - hope everyones doing well

Anyone thought of/decided on a name yet? Im having the hardest time coming up with something I love that also flows well with my dd name


----------



## Teafor2

I had a checkup last week, but nothing special. They just did my blood pressure and checked that baby had a heartbeat (didn’t say what it was though). I did have a vaginal infection (but no symptoms of one), so they gave me medication for that. I have my morphology scan on the 27th so I’m excited for that one! Im hoping dh will be able to come since he’s not been allowed in any scans thus far.


----------



## Tasha36089

Just googled that pushchair Rach, it’s nice. I’ve still not ordered mine lol. 
I have a fetal echocardiogram on Thursday because my boys both have a vsd they want to check baby. I think my GTT is next week I need to check and then the midwife the week after. Hope everyone’s ok.


----------



## Jojo0802

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon.
> My 4D scan went well and they cudnt see any signs of downs. Said baby looks healthy. Thank you for reaching out.
> And sorry u have been through this too. I was so upset when the results kept coming back inconclusive esp only being 15 weeks. And just being in limbo. My 20 weeks anomaly scan was terrifying but thankfully no markers were found for downs syndrome and he passed all the tests.
> The 4D scan was also nerve wracking but so glad I went for it because feeling so much more positive now.

Yay @Suggerhoney !! So glad to hear! Sometimes I wanna skip all these tests because I think the false positive rate is not that low; or maybe doctors make the news sound more dire? Don’t get me wrong, I think modern medicine is amazing, and I’d surely be dead without it (I have a huge fibroid that prevents me from giving birth naturally), heck I couldnt even get pregnant without modern medicine (ivf), but I do think there are some real drawbacks as well.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Jojo0802 said:


> Yay @Suggerhoney !! So glad to hear! Sometimes I wanna skip all these tests because I think the false positive rate is not that low; or maybe doctors make the news sound more dire? Don’t get me wrong, I think modern medicine is amazing, and I’d surely be dead without it (I have a huge fibroid that prevents me from giving birth naturally), heck I couldnt even get pregnant without modern medicine (ivf), but I do think there are some real drawbacks as well.

Yes things can be a tad over medicalized in pregnancy and birth. But at least maternal and infant mortality is definitely down in the last 100 years for some of it!!

can I ask about your fibroid? How big is it? My sister is pregnant with her first and has a 7cm fibroid and the midwives have referred her to an OB. Just curious how big yours is to prevent vaginal delivery?


----------



## Mummyto293

Glad everyone is feeling well. 23 weeks today. None stop with work! So feeling exhausted!
We haven’t found out the sex of this baby so haven’t got definite names but we have a boy and girl name we think we may choose x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jojo0802 said:


> Yay @Suggerhoney !! So glad to hear! Sometimes I wanna skip all these tests because I think the false positive rate is not that low; or maybe doctors make the news sound more dire? Don’t get me wrong, I think modern medicine is amazing, and I’d surely be dead without it (I have a huge fibroid that prevents me from giving birth naturally), heck I couldnt even get pregnant without modern medicine (ivf), but I do think there are some real drawbacks as well.


I know what mean hon. Some womon if there 40 or over refuse the combined screening test because it's highly likely they will get high risk for downs just because of age. 
I feel like I've spent so much of this pregnancy anxious. I'm still anxious now and just in 3 weeks time he is born healthy without any problems . 
So sorry u had to have ivf hon. But I'm so happy u are pregnant


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 hope the echo shows a perfect little heart. 

@Mummyto293 happy 23 weeks to us!

@Teafor2 hope the meds clear up your infection - are they going to retest you once your done with them?


----------



## Jojo0802

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes things can be a tad over medicalized in pregnancy and birth. But at least maternal and infant mortality is definitely down in the last 100 years for some of it!!
> 
> can I ask about your fibroid? How big is it? My sister is pregnant with her first and has a 7cm fibroid and the midwives have referred her to an OB. Just curious how big yours is to prevent vaginal delivery?

@Reiko_ctu Definitely very grateful to be living in today’s world of modern medicine and surgery! 

Mine started at 11cm and grew to 16 by the end of the pregnancy. It’s location is also a problem as it covers the front of my uterus. Here is the part where I don’t know if it’s over-medication (Im in NYC where doctors are very very very cautious, to the point that some women feel like their wishes were often brushed aside) or if they are being safe, but they were so scared that I would go into natural labor, that they scheduled me for a C section at 36 weeks with IR (Intervention Radiology who placed balloons in my femoral arteries in case there is a bad bleed). My C section lasted 4 hrs with about 30 doctors and nurses attending (not even an exaggeration, I counted 25-30 people in the OR). I talked to a doctor in Maine who was very surprised by this and said that they probably would have waited for 37 weeks and just do a normal C section with extra blood on hand (in case of bad bleed).


----------



## Jojo0802

Suggerhoney said:


> I know what mean hon. Some womon if there 40 or over refuse the combined screening test because it's highly likely they will get high risk for downs just because of age.
> I feel like I've spent so much of this pregnancy anxious. I'm still anxious now and just in 3 weeks time he is born healthy without any problems .
> So sorry u had to have ivf hon. But I'm so happy u are pregnant

@Suggerhoney Oof it must be rough, Im sorry that you have to go through that. Im praying for a smooth delivery and a happy and healthy little boy for you in 3 weeks! 
I totally get people declining screening tests, I won’t go into details but I think my previous experience has really prejudiced me against some screening tests (I was definitely an anomaly in terms of the number of tests I went through, like 1-2 doctor’s visit a week throughout my pregnancy)
Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Jojo0802 said:


> @Reiko_ctu Definitely very grateful to be living in today’s world of modern medicine and surgery!
> 
> Mine started at 11cm and grew to 16 by the end of the pregnancy. It’s location is also a problem as it covers the front of my uterus. Here is the part where I don’t know if it’s over-medication (Im in NYC where doctors are very very very cautious, to the point that some women feel like their wishes were often brushed aside) or if they are being safe, but they were so scared that I would go into natural labor, that they scheduled me for a C section at 36 weeks with IR (Intervention Radiology who placed balloons in my femoral arteries in case there is a bad bleed). My C section lasted 4 hrs with about 30 doctors and nurses attending (not even an exaggeration, I counted 25-30 people in the OR). I talked to a doctor in Maine who was very surprised by this and said that they probably would have waited for 37 weeks and just do a normal C section with extra blood on hand (in case of bad bleed).

Thanks for sharing your experience. I think here they are a bit less uptight than NY would be so hopefully she’ll be able to go into labour. She’s 30 weeks so they’re giving her one more scan in a few weeks to see the progression of it.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Tasha36089 hope the echo shows a perfect little heart.
> 
> @Mummyto293 happy 23 weeks to us!
> 
> @Teafor2 hope the meds clear up your infection - are they going to retest you once your done with them?

I’ll ask them to check at my next appointment with them, which is September 6. I didn’t have any symptoms which makes me think it was probably bv. I’ve had it in the past with minimal symptoms as well. They didn’t do a swab to check, but gave me medication that would help bv and candida. I’ve always been prone to these types of infections, so I’m not surprised I got one during pregnancy.


----------



## Rach87

Yikes @Jojo0802 sounds like a nightmare! Hope this time is much less involved. When are you due? I didnt see your name on the front page, so welcome! :)


----------



## Jojo0802

Reiko_ctu said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I think here they are a bit less uptight than NY would be so hopefully she’ll be able to go into labour. She’s 30 weeks so they’re giving her one more scan in a few weeks to see the progression of it.

@Reiko_ctu Agreed with you, I think if her doctors haven’t given her the scheduled C section speech at 30 weeks then chances are good for a natural birth (if she wants)! I read somewhere that 50% of women have fibroids and they all tend to grow during pregnancy, so it’s probably a pretty common occurrence. Hoping for a smooth delivery for her!


----------



## Jojo0802

Rach87 said:


> Yikes @Jojo0802 sounds like a nightmare! Hope this time is much less involved. When are you due? I didnt see your name on the front page, so welcome! :)

@Rach87 Thanks! It is less involved this time around, although the new doctor (also nyc) also wants to get IR involved so maybe I should count my lucky stars that they are so careful? 
Im due 1/29 but will get scheduled for surgery probably first week of Jan. 
Im kinda a long time lurker on the board and love reading about everyone’s journey and love the support here ❤️


----------



## aymz1983

Rach87 said:


> OB check up today. Babys heartrate at 150 and fundal measurement spot on at 22cm. Next growth scan on the 25th (I’ll be getting them every 3-4 weeks until the end)
> 
> Hows everyone else doing? Upcoming appts and scans? So many quiet mamas - hope everyones doing well
> 
> Anyone thought of/decided on a name yet? Im having the hardest time coming up with something I love that also flows well with my dd name

Glad all is spot on for you :) I've been a bit mia recently. I've not been feeling too good inside my own head, lots of things starting to get me down, I'm getting irritated and tearful easily plus spd rearing its head, I've had some general aches and pains and pressure...I had a good day yesterday but today back to how it's been (minus pains).

I have a growth scan at 28 weeks with a consultant appt following after, and a scan at 32 weeks to check placenta position. I need to book midwife appointment tomorrow for 26 weeks and to chase my GTT as i've had no info on that yet. The time seems to be going faster too, 23+4 today, i like that it seems to be going quick! 

Had my covid jab yesterday and all seems ok except for the fact it feels like I've been pinched in my arm a hundred times! Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Jojo0802 
Thank you hon. Wishing u all the best too..
So many womom about go into labour and one In labour right now in our September group that it's making me want my induction to come around quickly. 
Hope these last few weeks don't drag. 
Definitely very ready now. 


@aymz1983 
Sorry ure not feeling well hon. Spd is awful. I have it and it's not nice. Hard to get comfortable esp at night. 
Very ready for baby now so hope the next 2 weeks and 5 or 6 days go fast.


----------



## Skye75

@aymz1983 sorry you aren't feeling the best, I could have written that myself! some days I feel absolutely horrible. Emotional, self critical and tearful at the drop of a hat. The SPD is making my life hell also!! 
Had one bad day on Friday (emotionally) then have been okay in that department for a couple of days. 
I had gastro or some other horrible like bug since Saturday arvo, just starting to feel a little better now (Monday 12pm!) can't even count the amount of times I have thrown up since Saturday YUCK!

Getting anxious about our up coming trip on the 9th September, NSW, NT and VIC are all in lockdown now with the NSW cases 400+ a day. Hoping so badly WA can stay out of lockdown... we've had no cases for a couple of weeks but I fell with those kinds of numbers over east it is just a matter of time before our good luck comes to an end. 

25 weeks on Wednesday.. feeling LOTS of baby kicks now but OH still hasn't managed to feel any yet lol


----------



## Skye75

Wow @Suggerhoney only 3 weeks to go... eeek! how exciting!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Just had my 20 week scan! All is well and healthy with baby girl :) couldn’t get any pictures as she’s upside down and facing down. Typical haha. But just glad all is well

hope everything is okay with everyone


----------



## aymz1983

@Suggerhoney thank you. I can't believe the end is in sight for you already, it feels like it's gone so fast!

@Skye75 thank you. Although I'm annoyed because I realise I put me down as 23+4 when I was only 22+4 so I'm cross with myself I have 'lost' a week ha. I hope all goes ok with your trip and you don't have to delay it though, although completely understandable about being anxious with numbers rising etc.

@IsabellaJayne that's exactly how my lo has been since 13 weeks, upside down and the wrong way. None of my pics are decent! Hoping that the next scan he behaves and faces the right way...


----------



## aymz1983

Although saying that I've been feeling lots of pressure down below and his movements have been very low down so now I'm thinking he's moved...although whether a decent position or not remains to be seen!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

aymz1983 said:


> Although saying that I've been feeling lots of pressure down below and his movements have been very low down so now I'm thinking he's moved...although whether a decent position or not remains to be seen!

mine is very low down too my movement. They said today she’s sat right curled into my pelvis low down. I wasn’t sure if it was wind or not haha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 
Oh hon u poor thing. I hope u feel better soon. Sickness bugs are just the worst. And having one in pregnancy must be hurendous bless you. 
Thank you. I'm definitely very ready for baby now. Some of the womon have had there babies in our September group and it makes me really Eager to have mine now. 
This pregnancy has been plagued with anxiety and worry and I just want him safe in my arms. 

@aymz1983 
Oh gosh I really wish it had flown but for me it's dragged. Feel like I've been pregnant for so so long now. 
Suppose it hasn't helped with all the worry..
Bleeding at 6 and 15 weeks and high risk results for down syndrome at my 12 weeks NT combined screening. 
Thankfully my anomaly scan and all my growth scans have shown a healthy baby. But I was still worried. Having the 30 weeks 4d scan was worrying but again showed a healthy baby. 
But I don't think my anxiety will settle until he is here and safe in my arms. 
It feels like time is just standing still. 

It's so weird tho becuase when I come on here and see everyone having 20 weeks scans and hitting V day it's crazy it only feels like yesterday u were all posting about ure BFPs. All ure pregnancies have flown..

Wish I felt like that about my own lol. 
Hopefully I will be going in 2 weeks on Friday or Saturday. Really hoping it won't be any later than that. 

Hope ure headaches have settled now hon. 

@wannabeprego 

So glad ure anomaly scan went well hon. Half way woohoo.


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney It’s so crazy that you are so close to delivering! I feel like it was just a couple a weeks ago we were in the ttc boards together! 

Sorry it seems like a lot of people have been feeling down lately. I’ve also been very snappy with dh and then always end up crying afterwards and feeling so bad about it. He’s been a good sport about it at least.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> @Suggerhoney It’s so crazy that you are so close to delivering! I feel like it was just a couple a weeks ago we were in the ttc boards together!
> 
> Sorry it seems like a lot of people have been feeling down lately. I’ve also been very snappy with dh and then always end up crying afterwards and feeling so bad about it. He’s been a good sport about it at least.


Ahhhhh u guys were a tower of strength in the ttc threads. I guess looking Back to then it doesn't seem that long ago. 
But I'm definitely done now. More than done.
No sleep again all night I just can't get comfortable at all. 
Very bad pelvis and hips and spd. 
And for some reason my my groan is Killing me. 
Baby moves so much so that doesn't help with sleep either but I love feeling him so can't complain about that. 

The next 2 weeks and so many days can't come quick enough lol..

I've been quite snappy too. My husband sleeps like a baby every night and I'm up tossing and turning and peeing about a million times and not sleeping. 
Just grrrrr. 

Sorry to rant ladies. 
Being pregnant is a amazing blessing but these last weeks are sooooo hard.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney 3rd tri is brutal for sleep. Especially the last few weeks. Makes us absolutely ready to deal with labour, delivery, and sleepless nights of the newborn days. You have had it rough going for a long while here so I know you're ready!! I can't wait to get this baby out of me in 10ish weeks (obviously when the baby will be healthy and not wishing for earlier - just going to grin and bear it till then). Counting down the days till 37 weeks when I start to take all my labour prep things and a sweep around 38.5 weeks. 

When do you ladies start with the raspberry leaf tea? Is it all third tri or just the last few weeks? I can't remember.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Suggerhoney 3rd tri is brutal for sleep. Especially the last few weeks. Makes us absolutely ready to deal with labour, delivery, and sleepless nights of the newborn days. You have had it rough going for a long while here so I know you're ready!! I can't wait to get this baby out of me in 10ish weeks (obviously when the baby will be healthy and not wishing for earlier - just going to grin and bear it till then). Counting down the days till 37 weeks when I start to take all my labour prep things and a sweep around 38.5 weeks.
> 
> When do you ladies start with the raspberry leaf tea? Is it all third tri or just the last few weeks? I can't remember.



Thanks hon. So true. 
Hopefully these last weeks will fly for you too hon. 
I think my groan pain and inner thigh pain is SPD because my pubic bone kills. 
Feel like a zombie with no sleep. 
Babies movements today are really outchy he's stretching and feels so so low. Can't stop peeing so wondering if he is engaged. Will find out tomorrow.
The way he is moving tho I'm surprised my waters haven't broke. Outchy outch lol


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Ahhhhh u guys were a tower of strength in the ttc threads. I guess looking Back to then it doesn't seem that long ago.
> But I'm definitely done now. More than done.
> No sleep again all night I just can't get comfortable at all.
> Very bad pelvis and hips and spd.
> And for some reason my my groan is Killing me.
> Baby moves so much so that doesn't help with sleep either but I love feeling him so can't complain about that.
> 
> The next 2 weeks and so many days can't come quick enough lol..
> 
> I've been quite snappy too. My husband sleeps like a baby every night and I'm up tossing and turning and peeing about a million times and not sleeping.
> Just grrrrr.
> 
> Sorry to rant ladies.
> Being pregnant is a amazing blessing but these last weeks are sooooo hard.

Ugh that sounds miserable... but it’s exciting you are so close! To think in 2 weeks time we’ll be hearing all about baby :dance:

I’ve had a couple nights were baby was low down on my bladder and I constantly felt like I had to pee. There’s still plenty of room in there for them to move around though, so I put my knees on the couch, arms on the ground, and did a sort of half headstand. It moved baby up and off my bladder and then I got to feel loads of rolling and kicking for the next half hour. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be once they’re in your bladder but with nowhere to go.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> Ugh that sounds miserable... but it’s exciting you are so close! To think in 2 weeks time we’ll be hearing all about baby :dance:
> 
> I’ve had a couple nights were baby was low down on my bladder and I constantly felt like I had to pee. There’s still plenty of room in there for them to move around though, so I put my knees on the couch, arms on the ground, and did a sort of half headstand. It moved baby up and off my bladder and then I got to feel loads of rolling and kicking for the next half hour. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be once they’re in your bladder but with nowhere to go.

Haha that's such a good idea. 
I've had it a few times from about 23 24 weeks but he wud move away after a day or two. 
But now he's right down there. 
I feel a bit more comfortable now and ended up falling asleep on my sofa. Midwife tomorrow so will know where about he is little monkey haha. 
I will be posting all about the brith in the September due date group and also the October due date group.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Ugh that sounds miserable... but it’s exciting you are so close! To think in 2 weeks time we’ll be hearing all about baby :dance:
> 
> I’ve had a couple nights were baby was low down on my bladder and I constantly felt like I had to pee. There’s still plenty of room in there for them to move around though, so I put my knees on the couch, arms on the ground, and did a sort of half headstand. It moved baby up and off my bladder and then I got to feel loads of rolling and kicking for the next half hour. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be once they’re in your bladder but with nowhere to go.

A lot of peeing all night long that’s for sure!


----------



## Mummyto293

My baby loves to kick my cervix for an hour at midnight! Getting me ready for another night owl I think!
Has anyone bought any exciting baby things yet? I’ve only bought sleep suits and vests in gender neutral so far and one pack of nappies. Sorted for new born and up to one month sizes need to make a start on some 0-3 but don’t want to go over board as will want to get some pink or blue when they arrive. 
I know what pram/ co sleeper and Moses basket I want but we are limited in space as waiting to move to a four bed at some point next year so thinking of holding off until maybe when I’m 32 ish weeks before buying them! can’t believe it’s V day on Saturday…. 

I always set myself little milestones in pregnancy I don’t know if anyone else does? My next is 24 weeks then 28 then 30 etc etc …


----------



## aymz1983

@Reiko_ctu I think when I was last pregnant many moons ago raspberry leaf tea was from around 32 weeks? Don't quote me though ha. but I'm sure it was just for the last few weeks in third tri. Maybe someone more recently experienced can help though!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummyto293 said:


> My baby loves to kick my cervix for an hour at midnight! Getting me ready for another night owl I think!
> Has anyone bought any exciting baby things yet? I’ve only bought sleep suits and vests in gender neutral so far and one pack of nappies. Sorted for new born and up to one month sizes need to make a start on some 0-3 but don’t want to go over board as will want to get some pink or blue when they arrive.
> I know what pram/ co sleeper and Moses basket I want but we are limited in space as waiting to move to a four bed at some point next year so thinking of holding off until maybe when I’m 32 ish weeks before buying them! can’t believe it’s V day on Saturday….
> 
> I always set myself little milestones in pregnancy I don’t know if anyone else does? My next is 24 weeks then 28 then 30 etc etc …


I set myself milestones too. 
24 then 28 then 30 32 and no 35 which is what I am on Saturday. There great to set I think. 
Every mile stone is a little cerbration. 


@Reiko_ctu 
I don't think u can have RLT untill 37 weeks. That's what the rules were years ago but all cud of changed now. 
I only ever had it with my second but I ended up with a very irritated uterus from it. And went over due. 
So I don't bother with it anymore.


----------



## Skye75

Mummyto293 said:


> My baby loves to kick my cervix for an hour at midnight! Getting me ready for another night owl I think!
> Has anyone bought any exciting baby things yet? I’ve only bought sleep suits and vests in gender neutral so far and one pack of nappies. Sorted for new born and up to one month sizes need to make a start on some 0-3 but don’t want to go over board as will want to get some pink or blue when they arrive.
> I know what pram/ co sleeper and Moses basket I want but we are limited in space as waiting to move to a four bed at some point next year so thinking of holding off until maybe when I’m 32 ish weeks before buying them! can’t believe it’s V day on Saturday….
> 
> I always set myself little milestones in pregnancy I don’t know if anyone else does? My next is 24 weeks then 28 then 30 etc etc …

I totally set myself milestones too, 25 (which I am today) 28, 30, 34, 37 I reckon haha!!

I am totally nesting like a mad women today, I've just realised the change table isn't going to fit where i'd planned so I'm stressing aboout that lol!! damn small house argh


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I ended up in triage last night due a headache not shifting with paracetamol and my blood pressure readings was between 150/160 over 95/101 no protein in urine thankfully, so now on labetalol which has helped already and back in later today for a check up, normally once I'm on medication I have twice a week check ups, so will find that out later on I guess. Its never started this early, its normally 30ish weeks and when I've had pre eclampsia its normally 36/37 weeks.
Can't believe some of you have hit v day already,it seems to be going super fast! X


----------



## Tasha36089

V day for me today! I’m feeling a bit like I need a kick up the bum to start getting things though. I’ve started a baby wish list on Amazon so I can keep track of what I need to get. I’ve still not ordered pushchair but will do in the next week. The bundle it comes with has a next to me sort of crib so I’m going to use that in the bedroom so I’m looking for something for baby to sleep
in downstairs. What do you all use? Also any recommendations on swings/ soothers?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tasha36089 said:


> V day for me today! I’m feeling a bit like I need a kick up the bum to start getting things though. I’ve started a baby wish list on Amazon so I can keep track of what I need to get. I’ve still not ordered pushchair but will do in the next week. The bundle it comes with has a next to me sort of crib so I’m going to use that in the bedroom so I’m looking for something for baby to sleep
> in downstairs. What do you all use? Also any recommendations on swings/ soothers?

I am the same looking for a little spot for baby to lay in the living room. We have usually used a baby bouncer, like 4moms or Fischer price type, but my last baby loved the swing so we borrowed a grace swing from a friend. But she doesn’t have that anymore. Torn between the swing and a bouncer cause I don’t want both. For soothers I don’t think you can wrong with any type, either baby will take one or not. Only my 1st would take one. But I use the avent green ones, they give them out in the hospital here.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

xxmyheartxx said:


> I ended up in triage last night due a headache not shifting with paracetamol and my blood pressure readings was between 150/160 over 95/101 no protein in urine thankfully, so now on labetalol which has helped already and back in later today for a check up, normally once I'm on medication I have twice a week check ups, so will find that out later on I guess. Its never started this early, its normally 30ish weeks and when I've had pre eclampsia its normally 36/37 weeks.
> Can't believe some of you have hit v day already,it seems to be going super fast! X

Gosh sorry you’re dealing with that already. Things just start earlier in later pregnancies I guess. I’ve had my GD since 22 weeks as well which is a long time to navigate it. Hope you can manage it well enough with meds to keep baby inside until term xx


----------



## Jojo0802

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon. So true.
> Hopefully these last weeks will fly for you too hon.
> I think my groan pain and inner thigh pain is SPD because my pubic bone kills.
> Feel like a zombie with no sleep.
> Babies movements today are really outchy he's stretching and feels so so low. Can't stop peeing so wondering if he is engaged. Will find out tomorrow.
> The way he is moving tho I'm surprised my waters haven't broke. Outchy outch lol

Oh man, Im so sorry to hear! Pregnancy really takes it out of us, doesn’t it! Are you all packed now?


----------



## Jojo0802

Random question - is anyone else freaked out by the anatomy scans, especially when they do 4D. I just had my 16 week scan, and couldn’t look at the screen for some parts of it. I love seeing some parts, but others (like the 4D scan on the spine) had me covering my eyes and blanching a bit.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats on v-day! @Tasha36089 

@xxmyheartxx how scary, hope the meds help and keep baby safe and snug until full term. Neither of my babes would use a swing, but both LOVED the fischer price Rock N Play - which I think is discontinued bc I cant find one anywhere! So so sad I sold mine thinking we were done with babies. My son actually used that as his bassinet bc he refused to be laid flat on his back - would just cry and scream. As for soothers both kids preferred Mam paci’s. And I used Dr Brown bottles. Dd nursed and bottlefed pumped milk. Son refused any bottle until I had to wean him for my own sanity and he had no choice. 

@Reiko_ctu hows everything?? Cant believe you're so close to single digit weeks left!

Sitting over here on day 6 of a cold. Thankfully its not been too horrific but the cough has set in and is a bit unpleasant. Of course now both littles are sick and my ds is just miserable with congestion and runny nose, dd has a sore throat but not as laid out. V-day on Saturday so trying to just keep looking forward!


----------



## Rach87

What is everyone's gtt policies/protocols in the different countries? My OB acts like its the end of the world I want to refuse it like I dont have a choice. Um yep, yep I do. I havent had it in either previous pregnancy, so far labs and urine have all been perfect. I eat well (minimal sugar/carbs and solid amount of protein diet) Ive only gaines 7 lbs, measuring right on track, baby is barely at 50th percentile - and I have growth scans every 3 weeks so will know if she’s measuring large. I have zero risk factors and honestly its such a stress and hassle to get it done Im not doing it this time, especially since I already have extra appts for my lupus and cant bring my kids to anything. Ugh, vent over. I hate how they act like Im their property and I just have to go along with whatever they want and I have no opinion or choice. No Ma’am, Im paying you for a service.


----------



## Rach87

Jojo0802 said:


> Random question - is anyone else freaked out by the anatomy scans, especially when they do 4D. I just had my 16 week scan, and couldn’t look at the screen for some parts of it. I love seeing some parts, but others (like the 4D scan on the spine) had me covering my eyes and blanching a bit.

haha they do look like alien monsters in the 4D scans when they have zero body fat. And some regular scans of the face straight on always reminds me of the terminator :rofl:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 honestly I’m miserable. I have really low blood pressure and can barely do anything from the exhaustion of it. But I’m sure I won’t be able to keep this baby in past 39 weeks so at least I’m down to 10 weeks left XD

as for the GTT, I’ve had GD 4 times and also have 0 risk factors. I’m a tiny white girl with no family history and I exercise and eat healthy. But I still get it every pregnancy. So I always encourage mamas to get it because it can really happen to anyone. It’s too bad the test isn’t more accessible to be honest, it’s a pretty terrible test and takes so long and yeah, what are you supposed to do with your kids during that time??? Sheesh. However I think you’re totally right about your OB, if you’re making an informed decision than it really is your choice. Doctors in the US really haven’t caught up to patient-centred care at all - it’s all about insurance coverage standards. Perhaps you could suggest instead, on your third trimester blood work (like when they check your iron etc) you can do it first thing in the morning and ask for a fasting glucose to be added onto the req as a compromise? The fasting is really the best indicator of whether you’ll develop GD or not based on studies.


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu yea I usually have a tendency to be hypoglycemic, so not overly worried about my sugars being high or uncontrolled. They called yesterday and the nurse left a message saying I can either do the 1 hr or 3 hr gtt, or just test 4x a day. Like, um what?! No. I wont. My fasting glucose is always perfect if not low. (Pregnant and non pregnant) I asked if they could do a hga1c and they didnt even acknowledge it. Just straight to me testing 4x a day. Oy. Sadly its ALL about insurance coverage and how much money they can make. Every time I go to my OB’s and with each pregnancy theres something new and fancy in their office - so they're clearly over testing everyone and making bank.

sorry about the low bp. I also have a major history of that - like 90’s/60’s average. It sucks and really is exhausting. Ive always had to have a higher than normal salt intake to help offset it - try not to get too crazy in pregnancy or I’ll bloat like a balloon in this heat LOL. Ive been using the liquid IV packets the last year and they really help keep my bp at a decent level. Not sure how restricted you are but maybe try those? They do contain a bit of sugar but its the sugar/sodium ratio that helps it absorb better into your system - not sure if that makes a difference for you. Hope you get relief soon!

thanks for your input!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu yea I usually have a tendency to be hypoglycemic, so not overly worried about my sugars being high or uncontrolled. They called yesterday and the nurse left a message saying I can either do the 1 hr or 3 hr gtt, or just test 4x a day. Like, um what?! No. I wont. My fasting glucose is always perfect if not low. (Pregnant and non pregnant) I asked if they could do a hga1c and they didnt even acknowledge it. Just straight to me testing 4x a day. Oy. Sadly its ALL about insurance coverage and how much money they can make. Every time I go to my OB’s and with each pregnancy theres something new and fancy in their office - so they're clearly over testing everyone and making bank.
> 
> sorry about the low bp. I also have a major history of that - like 90’s/60’s average. It sucks and really is exhausting. Ive always had to have a higher than normal salt intake to help offset it - try not to get too crazy in pregnancy or I’ll bloat like a balloon in this heat LOL. Ive been using the liquid IV packets the last year and they really help keep my bp at a decent level. Not sure how restricted you are but maybe try those? They do contain a bit of sugar but its the sugar/sodium ratio that helps it absorb better into your system - not sure if that makes a difference for you. Hope you get relief soon!
> 
> thanks for your input!

Ugh that’s so frustrating and annoying that they won’t try and compromise with you. Like testing 4x a day for the rest of your pregnancy is ridiculous without an actual diagnosis. That’s not a good alternative. The 1 hour test seems the most reasonable option but I know you don’t want to do it at all so it’s not a great option either. 

I wonder if working so hard to control my blood sugars is actually making my BP lower, if the sugar and sodium
Work together for absorption and that’s why it’s so low? I’m pretty restrictive with my carbs to keep my levels under control. I just really don’t want to go on insulin!!


----------



## Teafor2

@xxmyheartxx So sorry to hear that you’re dealing with that. I hope that the medication does it’s job and you’re able to handle it well throughout the rest of your pregnancy. 

@Rach87 They don’t always do the test for gestational diabetes here unless something funny comes up on your blood work, urine test, or you have a history of it. You can request to have it done, but it’s not standard if you’re low risk. 

@Reiko_ctu I also tend towards low blood pressure, even when not pregnant. I’ve had a lot of dizzy spells and fainted once in this pregnancy, so now I try to be on top of eating and drinking every 2 hours or so. I also go for something with electrolytes if I have not had as much water as I’d like by early afternoon. I am still finding it hard to drink sometimes because my nausea has hung around. Also, not sure if this is blood pressure related, but keeping cool has seriously helped the dizziness. If it’s really hot I literally just sit next to a fan turned on high.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank you ladies, the consultant is happy for me to do my bp checks at home as I work for the trust, have to do them 3 times a week and if they hit 155/95, get swelling, headache gets worse etc will have to go back to triage, currently around 140/85 with the medication I'm on,
I need to start looking at things to buy baby, I normally do 1 big shop once I hit 28-30 weeks but we need everything again x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@xxmyheartxx 
Oh gosh hon that is high bless u. I've only ever had pre eclampsia once and that was with my now 8 year old daughter. 
I strated getting really swollen around 28 weeks and I was diognosed at 32 weeks with High blood pressure and protein in my wee. Had blood in my wee too which was scary. My wee turned pink. But that only happened a few times. 
Really hope the tablets manage to keep ure BP lower and baby can stay put untill full term.


@Jojo0802 
Yes hon I'm all packed now. Just a few little last minute bits to pack on induction day or day b4..
I packed about 2 weeks ago and so glad I did. 
It's all in the spare room out the way so I haven't got to look at it lol. 


@Tasha36089 
Happy V day hon. 
Don't worry we didn't start buying untill 27 weeks. Got it all now. 
Just need a bouncer but baby will be in moses basket most of the time. 
Wud love a mummaroo but there so expensive.


----------



## Jojo0802

@Reiko_ctu, oh no, sorry about the low blood sugar. I have low blood sugar at times as well, and can only imagine how hard it’d be to deal with it constantly! Hope the next 10 weeks pass quickly! 

@xxmyheartxx so sorry about the high blood pressure. I don’t have much experience with it but it sounds like a lot to deal with. Good luck!

@Rach87 I hear u and have had to do the testing both last pregnancy and this one (not yet). It really really sucks that you have to do this against your wishes, and I totally feel like doctors recommend stuff based on insurance coverage, sigh. I hope you can convince your doctor to not do the gtt. 

@Suggerhoney yay! Hope you have a smooth delivery soon!


----------



## kmpreston

Where I am (UK but also east lancs health care) you have the GTT if your BMI is over 30 (which mine is). Due to covid they are trying to avoid the delightful orange drink. Instead they are doing periodic random blood glucose tests before 26 weeks (they need 3, ive had 2 already which are fine) and then a fasting glucose blood test. If all come back ok no orange goo. If not, you do the 3 hour test thing.

many previous pregnancy I was the same start weight but Pennines Acute Trust apparently CBA with checking me for GD. I definitely didn’t have it, my start weight and end weight for my pregnancy were both 88.3kg and I had a happy chunky 8lb3 baby girl. Even this time I’ve only gained 1.8kg so far so I’m hoping that’s a good sign


----------



## Tasha36089

Rach87 said:


> What is everyone's gtt policies/protocols in the different countries? My OB acts like its the end of the world I want to refuse it like I dont have a choice. Um yep, yep I do. I havent had it in either previous pregnancy, so far labs and urine have all been perfect. I eat well (minimal sugar/carbs and solid amount of protein diet) Ive only gaines 7 lbs, measuring right on track, baby is barely at 50th percentile - and I have growth scans every 3 weeks so will know if she’s measuring large. I have zero risk factors and honestly its such a stress and hassle to get it done Im not doing it this time, especially since I already have extra appts for my lupus and cant bring my kids to anything. Ugh, vent over. I hate how they act like Im their property and I just have to go along with whatever they want and I have no opinion or choice. No Ma’am, Im paying you for a service.

I’ve got to have the GTT next week because my bmi is over 30. I’ve never had it with any of my others so don’t really know what to expect the midwife just said to expect to be there about 3 hours and drink an horrible drink. Hopefully it’s all ok. I’ve actually lost 5kg since booking, I’m really struggling with my appetite still.



xxmyheartxx said:


> Thank you ladies, the consultant is happy for me to do my bp checks at home as I work for the trust, have to do them 3 times a week and if they hit 155/95, get swelling, headache gets worse etc will have to go back to triage, currently around 140/85 with the medication I'm on,
> I need to start looking at things to buy baby, I normally do 1 big shop once I hit 28-30 weeks but we need everything again x

Glad everything is ok, hopefully all stays stable .



Suggerhoney said:


> @xxmyheartxx
> Oh gosh hon that is high bless u. I've only ever had pre eclampsia once and that was with my now 8 year old daughter.
> I strated getting really swollen around 28 weeks and I was diognosed at 32 weeks with High blood pressure and protein in my wee. Had blood in my wee too which was scary. My wee turned pink. But that only happened a few times.
> Really hope the tablets manage to keep ure BP lower and baby can stay put untill full term.
> 
> 
> @Jojo0802
> Yes hon I'm all packed now. Just a few little last minute bits to pack on induction day or day b4..
> I packed about 2 weeks ago and so glad I did.
> It's all in the spare room out the way so I haven't got to look at it lol.
> 
> 
> @Tasha36089
> Happy V day hon.
> Don't worry we didn't start buying untill 27 weeks. Got it all now.
> Just need a bouncer but baby will be in moses basket most of the time.
> Wud love a mummaroo but there so expensive.

Would love the mummaroo but can’t justify spending that much.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

kmpreston said:


> Where I am (UK but also east lancs health care) you have the GTT if your BMI is over 30 (which mine is). Due to covid they are trying to avoid the delightful orange drink. Instead they are doing periodic random blood glucose tests before 26 weeks (they need 3, ive had 2 already which are fine) and then a fasting glucose blood test. If all come back ok no orange goo. If not, you do the 3 hour test thing.
> 
> many previous pregnancy I was the same start weight but Pennines Acute Trust apparently CBA with checking me for GD. I definitely didn’t have it, my start weight and end weight for my pregnancy were both 88.3kg and I had a happy chunky 8lb3 baby girl. Even this time I’ve only gained 1.8kg so far so I’m hoping that’s a good sign

That seems like a good way to screen. I’ve been to the lab for regular bloodwork 3 times already between my first tri bloodwork, a blood type they forgot to include, and my third tri bloodwork! I’d rather have had a glucose included each time than do the 2 hour test we do here. I wonder what the research is on testing that way rather. Because of Covid we couldn’t wait in the lab, we had to wait in our vehicle so I cleaned out all my kids junk out of the van while I waited XD


----------



## kmpreston

Reiko_ctu said:


> That seems like a good way to screen. I’ve been to the lab for regular bloodwork 3 times already between my first tri bloodwork, a blood type they forgot to include, and my third tri bloodwork! I’d rather have had a glucose included each time than do the 2 hour test we do here. I wonder what the research is on testing that way rather. Because of Covid we couldn’t wait in the lab, we had to wait in our vehicle so I cleaned out all my kids junk out of the van while I waited XD


She said it’s not quite as accurate as doing the full test, especially as they do it “blind” ie don’t tell you when you’ll have it, don’t ask what or when you’ve eaten. She did say though that it’s very rare for someone with GD to have three random glucose tests within the normal range AND a normal fasting. If any of them are out then it’s onto the 3 hour thingy to double check


----------



## mouse_chicky

@Suggerhoney, sorry you're so uncomfortable! It almost seems unfair for sleep to be so hard to come by the last few weeks of pregancy considering the newborn hell that lies ahead! (Jk, it's not hell, but is it hard!)
@Tasha36089 , I've started an amazon wishlist too. I did it initally to get the free amazon gift box, how now I've edited it just to include the things I need. I've not really bought anything yet, as I have a friend on her last baby who kindly said she'd give me some of her gear, so I'm gratefully waiting to see what that includes.
I know I want to buy something for co-sleeping but I'm not sure if I want to a bassinet that goes right by the bed and opens up to it or one of those baby loungers meant for co-sleeping.
@Rach87 , with my doctor, the glucose test is not an option. (I'm dreading it.) I think it's neat how other healthcare systems consider patient choice and eligibility. In the US, it feels like a lot is out of our hands; like many doctors won't allow vbacs; it's hard to find one that will. Not that I would be a good candidate for that anyway considering my cervix doesn't think it needs to dilate ever :haha:, but I've known many women who have delivered successfully after previous c-sections.

I had a regular appointment with ob yesterday, and all was well. It was nice hearing little man's heartbeat, since I haven't felt to many movements lately; I think he moved. I can't wait for the anatomy scan in 4 weeks. (no 4D for me since insurance doesn't cover it)

Last week my family traveled to pick up a Boston terrier puppy. He is precious but onery. (We orginially purchased him in the time period after my failed IUI, when we were getting over the fact of no baby, lol, how funny life works out.) I'm hoping we get a routine going with him well before baby comes, but it will be challenging.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mouse_chicky said:


> @Suggerhoney, sorry you're so uncomfortable! It almost seems unfair for sleep to be so hard to come by the last few weeks of pregancy considering the newborn hell that lies ahead! (Jk, it's not hell, but is it hard!)
> @Tasha36089 , I've started an amazon wishlist too. I did it initally to get the free amazon gift box, how now I've edited it just to include the things I need. I've not really bought anything yet, as I have a friend on her last baby who kindly said she'd give me some of her gear, so I'm gratefully waiting to see what that includes.
> I know I want to buy something for co-sleeping but I'm not sure if I want to a bassinet that goes right by the bed and opens up to it or one of those baby loungers meant for co-sleeping.
> @Rach87 , with my doctor, the glucose test is not an option. (I'm dreading it.) I think it's neat how other healthcare systems consider patient choice and eligibility. In the US, it feels like a lot is out of our hands; like many doctors won't allow vbacs; it's hard to find one that will. Not that I would be a good candidate for that anyway considering my cervix doesn't think it needs to dilate ever :haha:, but I've known many women who have delivered successfully after previous c-sections.
> 
> I had a regular appointment with ob yesterday, and all was well. It was nice hearing little man's heartbeat, since I haven't felt to many movements lately; I think he moved. I can't wait for the anatomy scan in 4 weeks. (no 4D for me since insurance doesn't cover it)
> 
> Last week my family traveled to pick up a Boston terrier puppy. He is precious but onery. (We orginially purchased him in the time period after my failed IUI, when we were getting over the fact of no baby, lol, how funny life works out.) I'm hoping we get a routine going with him well before baby comes, but it will be challenging.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Haha I know exactly what u mean don't worry haha. The new born bit is very hard and not sleeping now sucks. Spent another night awake last night. 
It's becoming a regular thing now.


I had to have the GTT because my pregnancy is high risk so I had to have it.
Passed it thankfully. 
Here in the UK they do it over 2 hours.

Tbh I didn't find the orange drink that bad at all. 

Am I weird haha.


----------



## Rach87

V-day today!! Cant believe I'm already so close to third trimester!

thanks everyone for your input. Its interesting how different the policies are in different areas.

heres my 24 week bump! I think Im aging drastically each week :rofl: This has been a tough one as me and the littles all caught a nasty summer cold. Ugh. Thankfully near the end of it but its been over a week and Im toast.


----------



## Teafor2

Ugh ladies I’m sorry I need to vent because I’m feeling in a bit of a panic.

I was up in the mountains today with dh and some friends. We stopped for some homemade ice cream which was made with local milk. When I started eating my ice cream I felt like it tasted sour, but my smell and taste have been so off from the pregnancy I didn’t say anything at first. Then dh mentioned that his also had a very famry sour smell as well. A friend said it was probably just because the milk was local. I sent dh back to make sure the milk was pasteurised (it was), and threw out the rest of my ice cream cone, but I’m still a bit panicked that there may have been some nasty bacteria though and I’ll end up with some sort of nasty food poisoning. 

The stand is very popular and I’m sure the ice cream had to be very fresh as this area is so busy in August and there are only two ice cream stands in that area. I’m usually not this paranoid about these things, especially since I only had enough ice cream to equate a single swig of milk, but being pregnant has made me so worried about eating food that’s off!


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 i wouldnt worry too much. The placenta is an excellent barrier for most bacteria. Especially if you had a very small amount. Its tough not to panic over every breath though when youre preggy :)


----------



## Skye75

Officially 99 days until my due date... single digit count down eeek. 
19 days until I get married.. 17 days until my 28 week 3/4D scan yippeee. Can't wait to see bub, can't believe I haven't had an ultrasound since 19 weeks!!


----------



## Skye75

We are having trouble with the name, I thought we were going with "Kyzer" but I am just not in love with it. Argh!!


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 Thanks. I’m feeling fine this morning so I’m guessing all is good. 

@Skye75 I feel like choosing a name is so tricky! Even if you live a name what if they’re born and it just doesn’t suit them?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
So sorry u all caught a summer cold. Its horrible having summer colds. 
Ure bump is popping so much now u look great.

@Teafor2 
Hops the ice cream has no ill effect. 

@Skye75 
How are u nearly 26 weeks already wow hon. Time is definitely flying by. 

If I don't come on here much after baby 
I wish u all the very best with ure pregnancies. 
I expect I will pop on here and there but I also remember having a new born is full on. I will definitely keep popping on while I'm still pregnant tho.

Hoping to get my induction date on Wednesday. 
I have been told it will be around 37 weeks but just waiting for the actual date.. 
So ready for baby now.


----------



## Rach87

Glad youre ok @Teafor2 

thanks @Suggerhoney definitely no hiding it now lol. Cannot believe in less than 2 weeks you’ll have baby in your arms!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Glad youre ok @Teafor2
> 
> thanks @Suggerhoney definitely no hiding it now lol. Cannot believe in less than 2 weeks you’ll have baby in your arms!!!


Nope hehe. Yeah hopefully hon. Getting so anxious now. Hopefully get my date tomorrow just want him safe in my arms.


----------



## Rach87

Monthly scan day. Baby measuring 1lb 7oz and in the 24th percentile (right around where my other two were) She was so cute sucking her thumb, yawning and nibbling on her hand :cloud9: the 3D pic she looks like a little drama queen with her hand in front of her mouth lol 2D shes sucking her thumb


----------



## aymz1983

Rach87 said:


> Monthly scan day. Baby measuring 1lb 7oz and in the 24th percentile (right around where my other two were) She was so cute sucking her thumb, yawning and nibbling on her hand :cloud9: the 3D pic she looks like a little drama queen with her hand in front of her mouth lol 2D shes sucking her thumb
> 
> View attachment 1101524
> View attachment 1101525

Cute scan pics! I'd love to have a 4d one, might bite the bullet and just book lol


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 choosing a name is sooo hard! We did that with my dd - had a name picked for a couple months then decided it just wasnt right and changed it. My ds we had 2 names picked out and I told hubby to pick and put it on the birth certificate. So didnt even decide until he was 1 day old lol

This one Im stumped. I had lists upon lists for my first two that we slowly narrowed down, this one Im like, is it ok to just call her Baby? :dohh:

i hopped over to the September due group and oh my so exciting with babies being born! We still have a few months to go but only 2 due groups until its our turn!! Eek!


----------



## aymz1983

Rach87 said:


> @Skye75 choosing a name is sooo hard! We did that with my dd - had a name picked for a couple months then decided it just wasnt right and changed it. My ds we had 2 names picked out and I told hubby to pick and put it on the birth certificate. So didnt even decide until he was 1 day old lol
> 
> This one Im stumped. I had lists upon lists for my first two that we slowly narrowed down, this one Im like, is it ok to just call her Baby? :dohh:
> 
> i hopped over to the September due group and oh my so exciting with babies being born! We still have a few months to go but only 2 due groups until its our turn!! Eek!

I have just come off the September board, I was seeing if @Suggerhoney had her date today as I thought she might post there first lol. Makes me want mine to come now. I mean, not now now, too early but...now ha. So broody right now and I've just been paid so may have to buy lots of baby things instead.

Hear you on the name front, I really want to nail a name down but we need to sit down and have a think really - neither of us like the others name suggestions!


----------



## Skye75

I am so in love with your scan pics @Rach87 that 3D one is just brilliant I hope mine come out nice and clear. OH is so skeptical about the 3D/4D/5D stuff and is like well that's not what he's going to look like. Hahaha he just can't be told!! I will be 28 weeks when I have it so it should be pretty spot on with facial features if we can get some nice clear ones. I booked in for the 30 min 2/3/4/5D though it is costing $199!! But I think it will be certainly worth it. 

I haven't looked at the other boards much recently, I follow the testing thread religiously but I might pop over now and check out the September / November thread :D 

I am 100% I won't last until the 1st of December, I will go sometime in November.. Not to long now!!


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 cute scan! I love the drama queen pose haha

Today I had my first instance of a stranger confidently commenting on my pregnancy. I was waiting in line at the fruit stand and a man offered to let me go first so that I didn’t ‘give birth while waiting’! Haha I didn’t think my belly was THAT big yet, but I did take him up on the offer :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> @Rach87
> So sorry u all caught a summer cold. Its horrible having summer colds.
> Ure bump is popping so much now u look great.
> 
> @Teafor2
> Hops the ice cream has no ill effect.
> 
> @Skye75
> How are u nearly 26 weeks already wow hon. Time is definitely flying by.
> 
> If I don't come on here much after baby
> I wish u all the very best with ure pregnancies.
> I expect I will pop on here and there but I also remember having a new born is full on. I will definitely keep popping on while I'm still pregnant tho.
> 
> Hoping to get my induction date on Wednesday.
> I have been told it will be around 37 weeks but just waiting for the actual date..
> So ready for baby now.

Good luck with L&D! I hope that everything goes smoothly and that your baby is happy and healthy, and a speedy recovery for Mom! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

Rach87 said:


> Monthly scan day. Baby measuring 1lb 7oz and in the 24th percentile (right around where my other two were) She was so cute sucking her thumb, yawning and nibbling on her hand :cloud9: the 3D pic she looks like a little drama queen with her hand in front of her mouth lol 2D shes sucking her thumb
> 
> View attachment 1101524
> View attachment 1101525

Beautiful scan pictures! I'm so glad that your baby is doing so well! XOXO


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Loving everyone’s updates and your scan pics @Rach87 

wow you’re so close now @Suggerhoney ! Exciting! 

same here @Skye75 we had chosen a name and then I fell out of love with it and now she’s nameless again 

AFM.. all well here so far. Going for weekly check ups for my blood pressure as developed pre-eclampsia at 29 weeks last time. Hopefully all will be ok this time. Planned section looking like Dec 11th so 15 weeks to go! Feels like forever! I know it’ll fly!


----------



## Mummyto293

Love the scan photos @Rach87

they’ve changed the guidelines for growth scans in my trust so won’t be getting another scan til I’m 32 weeks. 

I was debating a 4d scan however I really don’t want to find out the gender and I always feel like you can tell if they have a girl / boy face on them! X


----------



## Teafor2

Had my morphology scan today and everything with baby is good! Unfortunately they weren’t able to take any photos because they were moving around like crazy and at the end of the scan decided to turn away from the ultrasound towards my spine. That seems to be their preferred position based on the kicks and movement I feel lately.

Baby is still measuring big... head size is in the 95/96th percentile and weight is 87th.

Dh got the sex written down on a piece of paper, so he currently knows the sex but I don’t. He’s going to surprise me with it either later this evening or this weekend.

While I wish we had gotten a picture I’m happy dh was finally allowed to come for a scan and we were able to see the cute face at some point!

Another new thing... last night I started leaking colostrum, so hoping that’s a good sign for my supply once baby is born!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannabeprego said:


> Good luck with L&D! I hope that everything goes smoothly and that your baby is happy and healthy, and a speedy recovery for Mom! XOXO


Thank you so much sweety. 8 days now and counting hehe. 



Teafor2 said:


> Had my morphology scan today and everything with baby is good! Unfortunately they weren’t able to take any photos because they were moving around like crazy and at the end of the scan decided to turn away from the ultrasound towards my spine. That seems to be their preferred position based on the kicks and movement I feel lately.
> 
> Baby is still measuring big... head size is in the 95/96th percentile and weight is 87th.
> 
> Dh got the sex written down on a piece of paper, so he currently knows the sex but I don’t. He’s going to surprise me with it either later this evening or this weekend.
> 
> While I wish we had gotten a picture I’m happy dh was finally allowed to come for a scan and we were able to see the cute face at some point!
> 
> Another new thing... last night I started leaking colostrum, so hoping that’s a good sign for my supply once baby is born!


Glad scan went well hon. Sounds like baby is gonna be a really good size. 
So exciting that hubby knows gender. 
Can't wait to find out what ure having eeeek.


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne hope the pre-eclampsia stays away this time! 

@Teafor2 eeek how exciting cant wait to find out!

@wannabeprego thanks! Hows your little bitty doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@aymz1983 

Hi I love it that some of you are popping into our September group it has certainly been very exciting there and a few babies born now. 
We've had 4 babies born so far. The lady that runs our September group is booked for c section Tuesday so she is next and then I go in on Saturday for my induction. 
So exciting. 
I'm just waiting for the nerves to kick in. I know they will.
5 more days to go and been so ready for weeks now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Absolutely lovely scan pics hon. 
My boy was on the 36th centile at almost 25 weeks but at my last growth scan at 32+3 weeks he has jumped to the 76th. 
But I was told from 28 weeks is when they really start gaining so was expecting it. 
I have one more growth scan now and that on Wednesday morning and my last consultant appointment. 

Ure 4D scan is so good. 
I had one at 30 weeks but baby wud not face us at all haha. Tried everything but nope. 
But thankfully they booked us in again for 31+3 weeks and we got to see his face. It was lovely. 

There such cool scans.


----------



## Skye75

So exciting @Suggerhoney can't wait to see your bundle of joy. The weekend is soooo close!! :D


----------



## Suggerhoney

Skye75 said:


> So exciting @Suggerhoney can't wait to see your bundle of joy. The weekend is soooo close!! :D


I'm literally counting down the days hon hehe.
Wish I had a time to go in but won't know that until the day. I have to wait for them to phone me with a time. All I got is the date for now.
Just hope they won't be too busy so I can hopefully go in nice and early.
I've been told the earliest they can call me is 8am so will have to be up early. Dought i will get much sleep.
Just hope and pray I'm not left waiting all day for the call.
I really want a early morning slot to get things going and I don't want to be labouring all night.
But it all depends on how busy they are.

I keep praying there not gonna be busy at all on Friday night or Saturday.

[-o&lt;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Can't believe its v day tomorrow for me! Time certainly seems to be flying.

I had my 24 week check up over the weekend which led to me being admitted as my blood pressure was averaging out at 170/100 so they have increased my medication to 3 times a day and I'm off work for a week to make sure I'm on the correct dosage and also taking my bp readings 3 times a day as well. Back to hospital on Saturday for another check and review with consultant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Can't believe its v day tomorrow for me! Time certainly seems to be flying.
> 
> I had my 24 week check up over the weekend which led to me being admitted as my blood pressure was averaging out at 170/100 so they have increased my medication to 3 times a day and I'm off work for a week to make sure I'm on the correct dosage and also taking my bp readings 3 times a day as well. Back to hospital on Saturday for another check and review with consultant.


Really hope the meds help hon. Good luck at ure appointment on Saturday.


----------



## aymz1983

Hope everyone had a good weekend, especially if you're in the UK with the bank holiday!

I had a bit of a panic last night, I went up to bed around 9ish and OH came upstairs to say night and rubbed bump as he often does. I made the remark that baby hadn't really moved as much as normal in the evening, as I sat watching TV he usually lets me know he's along with me lol. But nothing last night. Anyway, we'd been out and travelling as well so didn't think too much of it as I had felt him move that day and it's not unlike him to sometimes be quieter in the evening although maybe not this quiet.
Anyway, come 4am I woke up, couldn't feel anything, laying on my side/sort of on front - I usually get told off with some kicks if I lay on my side like that as he clearly doesn't like to be squashed lol. But there was nothing, changed sides, even lay for a couple of mins on front fully, nothing. Got up, walked down to the loo, then downstairs as OH was still up, still nothing. Panicking big time as coupled with not feeling him in the evening I was thinking the worst. Had a cold drink, walked back upstairs and sat up in bed..nothing. As a last resort, I started playing some music to bump, OH is a big rock fan so we've got the rockabye baby collections on the go so started playing that and after a couple of songs he was having a wriggle. Thank god. I was getting ready to call the emergency maternity number.

Still 15 weeks until I'm due and already this child is causing me worry! 

Sorry. Had to vent that all out, he's also wide awake today!


----------



## Teafor2

@xxmyheartxx I hope they can get your blood pressure under control and you’re feeling okay. 

@aymz1983 I also get a little panicky if I don’t feel baby move at the regular time. I think they used to be facing out and I’d feel a lot of kicks and jabs, but recently I think they’ve been in towards my spine and I feel less intense wriggles. I’ve also started getting kicks up above my belly button so the places I’m feeling movement are changing and are not always as obvious as before. I guess as baby grows and moves around their movements will change, but it’s scary sometimes for sure!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry u had a scare hon. Maybe he was having a good sleep and a growth spurt.


----------



## aymz1983

Yes, he probably was having a good sleep, I hope it's a sign of things to come! There's always something to worry about isn't there. Thank you though :)


----------



## Rach87

@xxmyheartxx oh my how scary. Hope the extra meds can keep it regulated and baby can bake a but longer!

@aymz1983 my little has been extra quiet the last few days too. I keep poking at my belly to get movement lol. She’s probably so annoyed with me lol. We’re close due dates so wondering if week 25 is a growth spurt week. Little stinkers already causing us such worry and they aren't even out yet! 

@Suggerhoney look forward to your baby updates! Will continue to stalk sept/oct groups :)


----------



## Skye75

26w6d bump and the dress I've chosen to wear to our marriage signing next weekend :)


----------



## Skye75

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm literally counting down the days hon hehe.
> Wish I had a time to go in but won't know that until the day. I have to wait for them to phone me with a time. All I got is the date for now.
> Just hope they won't be too busy so I can hopefully go in nice and early.
> I've been told the earliest they can call me is 8am so will have to be up early. Dought i will get much sleep.
> Just hope and pray I'm not left waiting all day for the call.
> I really want a early morning slot to get things going and I don't want to be labouring all night.
> But it all depends on how busy they are.
> 
> I keep praying there not gonna be busy at all on Friday night or Saturday.
> 
> [-o&lt;

Here they generally give you a time. But for some reason seem to like inducing in the evening lol!! both times I've been induced it has been at 5pm ugh.
Fingers and toes crossed for you that it is an early phone call!! :) not long to go now. Can't wait till it's my turn lol!! at least another 10 weeks for me hehe.


@aymz1983 they love giving us a scare don't they! I get very nervous if I realise I haven't felt him for awhile. Glad everything turned out okay.


27 weeks today! At 3rd tri or almost there depending where you look lol! 
Lots of pressure already down there, the BH have officially started a couple of days ago and the oh so lovely random middle of the night leg cramps.


----------



## aymz1983

@Rach87 ooh never thought it could be a growth spurt, I never thought it could happen whilst pregnant for some reason!

@Skye75 dress is beautiful, next weekend will be here so quick. Happy 3rd tri!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 
Oooooow I love the dress hon its so pretty and u look lovely in it. 
Oh gosh I hope they don't induce me at 5pm lol. 
Can't be doing all night labour haha. 
Hubby thinks it will be Saturday morning so hopefully he is right. 


@Rach87 haha yep get stalking hehe. 
I had a growth scan today and he's 7lb 1oz. Dh predicted 7lb 2 or 3 at birth I predicted bigger. 
I feel like I'm the size of a house but people I meet and get talking to say I have a very neat bump. 
A lady in the lift at the hospital today told me all her daughter who is also pregnant and looks exactly the same as me. And when she asked how far i was and I said 36+4 weeks she cudnt believe it because he daughter isn't due until November. 
So I don't know maybe isn't as big as what I think.


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> 26w6d bump and the dress I've chosen to wear to our marriage signing next weekend :)
> 
> View attachment 1101663

Pretty dress!!! Congrats again to you guys!


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 Beautiful dress!!

we are back at school this week and I am complete exhausted. When I get home all I can do is eat and sleep and then wake up to eat and then go back to sleep. Today my director asked if I’m sure I’m not having twins because my belly has popped so much!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey girls, I am finally trying to find the time to sit down and do an update on our group thread! Life has been so busy lately! Everything is going good with the baby. The last time I had an ultrasound was at 19 weeks and baby is healthy measuring right at 19 weeks, on schedule. I am going to include those pictures with this post.

The only negative was that my BP has been really high. I eventually went to my OBGYN and ended up having to go to the hospital to the triage to get my BP down. They took my blood and a urine sample to make sure everything was okay. My BW was normal, my urine only had a trace amount of protein in it. Eventually my BP came down and I am now on BP medications. I was at the hospital late in the evening and I didn't get home until 10pm. I was exhausted but thankful I didn't have to stay the night at the hospital. I was still pretty scared and my anxiety wasn't helping out my BP at all!

I am worried about the risks to the baby being on the medication, but my BP was so high that I really don't have a choice. The meds I am on are pretty low risk to the baby and used on pregnant women very frequently. I have been speed walking a minimum of 3 days a week or more and I have cut my salt intake way down, but it is still not enough! I had high BP and pre eclampsia by the end of my pregnany with my DD, but I made it to 37 weeks by c-section and my DD was just fine, a little over 5 lbs and didn't have any NICU stay. I am hoping to have that same scenario with this pregnancy also. I am so glad I will be 24 weeks soon, that makes me feel a little bit better.

My next appointment is my 24 week growth scan with maternal fetal medicine and i have an OBGYN visit after that. My DR. wanted me to do the glucose test, but I asked to opt out of it and he wants me to check my blood sugar at home 4 times a day,and than give them the results. I'm fine with this alternative because I am not a fanof the glucose test. Wish me luck. That comes up in about 2 weeks.


----------



## wannabeprego

xxmyheartxx said:


> Can't believe its v day tomorrow for me! Time certainly seems to be flying.
> 
> I had my 24 week check up over the weekend which led to me being admitted as my blood pressure was averaging out at 170/100 so they have increased my medication to 3 times a day and I'm off work for a week to make sure I'm on the correct dosage and also taking my bp readings 3 times a day as well. Back to hospital on Saturday for another check and review with consultant.

I'm so sorry about your BP being so high! I hope that the medications increased dosage helps you out and it comes down! BIg hugs to you! XOXO

I am in the same boat as you though with the high BP and I am on medications now! It's pretty stressful though worrying about your BP and the baby! I am praying for us both that we can make it to full term and keep our BP's under control!

If you don't mind me asking what medication are you on? I am on Procardia aka Nifedipine.


----------



## wannabeprego

aymz1983 said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend, especially if you're in the UK with the bank holiday!
> 
> I had a bit of a panic last night, I went up to bed around 9ish and OH came upstairs to say night and rubbed bump as he often does. I made the remark that baby hadn't really moved as much as normal in the evening, as I sat watching TV he usually lets me know he's along with me lol. But nothing last night. Anyway, we'd been out and travelling as well so didn't think too much of it as I had felt him move that day and it's not unlike him to sometimes be quieter in the evening although maybe not this quiet.
> Anyway, come 4am I woke up, couldn't feel anything, laying on my side/sort of on front - I usually get told off with some kicks if I lay on my side like that as he clearly doesn't like to be squashed lol. But there was nothing, changed sides, even lay for a couple of mins on front fully, nothing. Got up, walked down to the loo, then downstairs as OH was still up, still nothing. Panicking big time as coupled with not feeling him in the evening I was thinking the worst. Had a cold drink, walked back upstairs and sat up in bed..nothing. As a last resort, I started playing some music to bump, OH is a big rock fan so we've got the rockabye baby collections on the go so started playing that and after a couple of songs he was having a wriggle. Thank god. I was getting ready to call the emergency maternity number.
> 
> Still 15 weeks until I'm due and already this child is causing me worry!
> 
> Sorry. Had to vent that all out, he's also wide awake today!

I am so sorry about the scare with the baby's movements. How far along are you now hun? They say you can't really count kicks until you are 28 weeks. Until than the movements may not be consistent. The same thing happens to me sometimes though. the baby will be super active and than all of the sudden I can't feel any movement, and it freaks me out! I think it is because the baby is changing positions though, and we can't feel as much in certain positions. I do have an at home doppler that I will get out if i get too freaked out though, but I can totally relate to how you feel! I am glad that the baby started moving more again for you to give you peace of mind! It is so stressful being pregnant! We just got to hang in there though hun! Time is going by so fast! Baby will be here before we know it!


----------



## aymz1983

wannabeprego said:


> I am so sorry about the scare with the baby's movements. How far along are you now hun? They say you can't really count kicks until you are 28 weeks. Until than the movements may not be consistent. The same thing happens to me sometimes though. the baby will be super active and than all of the sudden I can't feel any movement, and it freaks me out! I think it is because the baby is changing positions though, and we can't feel as much in certain positions. I do have an at home doppler that I will get out if i get too freaked out though, but I can totally relate to how you feel! I am glad that the baby started moving more again for you to give you peace of mind! It is so stressful being pregnant! We just got to hang in there though hun! Time is going by so fast! Baby will be here before we know it!

I'm 25 weeks today, so not far off 28 weeks. He does have a pattern already, just took himself out of it that evening!
Sorry about BP, I'm also on meds for high BP, I'm on Labetalol 200mg a day. Although last time I had it checked it was in the normal.rsnge so who knows. At midwife next Friday so hopefully still be good then.
I've got growth scan on 22nd followed by consultant so be interesting to see how things are then. They have forgotten to make me my glucose test and I'm in two minds whether to chase them! I've never had an issue with GD before and I'm not showing any signs atm. I know that's not to say it won't happen but we shall see.

15 weeks go go though, not sure if I can cope until then, insomnia and spd got me good so far!


----------



## wannabeprego

aymz1983 said:


> I'm 25 weeks today, so not far off 28 weeks. He does have a pattern already, just took himself out of it that evening!
> Sorry about BP, I'm also on meds for high BP, I'm on Labetalol 200mg a day. Although last time I had it checked it was in the normal.rsnge so who knows. At midwife next Friday so hopefully still be good then.
> I've got growth scan on 22nd followed by consultant so be interesting to see how things are then. They have forgotten to make me my glucose test and I'm in two minds whether to chase them! I've never had an issue with GD before and I'm not showing any signs atm. I know that's not to say it won't happen but we shall see.
> 
> 15 weeks go go though, not sure if I can cope until then, insomnia and spd got me good so far!

Thanks hun! I was on labetalol and Procardia after my pregnancy for my DD after she arrived. My BP wouldn't come down so I went home from the hospital on BP meds. I did eventually loose lots of weight, got back into shape running/spin biking and I was able to get off of the meds again. However here I am once again, i have gained some of the weight back that I lost, 4 years older and my BP got up high earlier on me this time, and I am on meds during the pregnancy, not just after I have given birth like last time. 

I'm right there in the same boat as you also with the insomnia! I'm already very uncomfortable and my tummy looks like I am 9 months already! LOL! At night I sleep propped up on a million pillows and the only way I can get comfortable is to sleep elevated up on my back, i try to lay on my left side but that is never very comfortable for long! The last couple of times I was pregnant, I don't remember being this uncomfortable this early on! I was only really uncomfortable at the end! LOL! Ugghh! That is what being in my early 40's must be doing to me! LOL!


----------



## Teafor2

@wannabeprego So sorry to hear about your bp being high. I hope the medication can keep it under control. I’m sure if it’s regularly used for pregnant women it’s safe. Super cute scan pictures! Baby has such cute little lips and nose!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

wannabeprego said:


> I'm so sorry about your BP being so high! I hope that the medications increased dosage helps you out and it comes down! BIg hugs to you! XOXO
> 
> I am in the same boat as you though with the high BP and I am on medications now! It's pretty stressful though worrying about your BP and the baby! I am praying for us both that we can make it to full term and keep our BP's under control!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what medication are you on? I am on Procardia aka Nifedipine.


I'm currently on labetalol 200mg 3 x a day, they seem to be around 130/135 over 80ish which is far better than what it was.
Hopefully the medication helps you and brings your bp down to a safer level.


----------



## aymz1983

So...we are nearly there on names! We are down to Theodore, Edward or Arthur - Hudson has been a possible middle name for one choice. Elliott will be surname.
So, originally there was Theodore Hudson.
Now, having made OH sit and have serious name discussions, he said he liked Edward, maybe Edward Arthur. Which I love (big fan of old names here lol). But I don't know if I can get on board with calling him Eddie as a short version. It just makes me think of Eddie Stobart and big boned middle aged men :D

So, we have at the moment, the following possibilities. We are not announcing name until we send news baby is born so I can't ask anyone else for advice!

Theodore Hudson
Theodore Edward
Edward Arthur
Arthur Edward
Edward Theodore

Not going to lie, if I could get my way with Theodore I would have it lol. But I'm happy to compromise ha. But what sounds more preferable?! I'd like to nail down a name, if only for my son self so I can talk to him using his planned name.


----------



## soloso

I have a Theo Edward and love it. I purposely used Edward as a middle name because I love the name but didn’t like Ed or Eddie so it was a no go for first name for me too. So I may be biased but Theodore Edward gets my vote ;) x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

aymz1983 said:


> So...we are nearly there on names! We are down to Theodore, Edward or Arthur - Hudson has been a possible middle name for one choice. Elliott will be surname.
> So, originally there was Theodore Hudson.
> Now, having made OH sit and have serious name discussions, he said he liked Edward, maybe Edward Arthur. Which I love (big fan of old names here lol). But I don't know if I can get on board with calling him Eddie as a short version. It just makes me think of Eddie Stobart and big boned middle aged men :D
> 
> So, we have at the moment, the following possibilities. We are not announcing name until we send news baby is born so I can't ask anyone else for advice!
> 
> Theodore Hudson
> Theodore Edward
> Edward Arthur
> Arthur Edward
> Edward Theodore
> 
> Not going to lie, if I could get my way with Theodore I would have it lol. But I'm happy to compromise ha. But what sounds more preferable?! I'd like to nail down a name, if only for my son self so I can talk to him using his planned name.

Those are all such lovely names. I love Theodore! Such good choices!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks so much for all of the kind messages girls!!! XOXO 

@aymz1983 I like all of the names you have selected! Good luck with picking your final choice! 

I'm also struggling to pick a girl name, since I already have 2 daughters with my favorite names already in use, LOL! It's a struggle to pick another one this time around! My youngest daughter has a flower name, so we might go with another flower name for this baby! I'm still undecided though!


----------



## erher

Hi everyone! Hope things are going well. My little one is still with us, and she’s currently stable. We’re all rooting for a take home baby. I’m scheduled to be induced in roughly 12 weeks. Holding my breath until then. Currently having 2 ultrasounds monthly. Here’s a pic from Monday. She refused to show her profile


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wannabeprego 
So sorry about the High BP that must be so scary. I had pre eclampsia with my now 8 year old dd but it didn't start until 27 weeks and diognosed at around 31 weeks. I had ICP with her as well which can cause still birth and I was diognosed with that at 34 weeks. 
With my now almost 2 year old I got icp again but it strared really early at 11 weeks and was diognosed at just 17 weeks. 
Was so scary being diognosed with something like that so early. And I had to hold my breath to get to 24 then 28 then 32 weeks etc.
Thankfully I was given medication that kept my bile levels low. 
So manged to get to my induction at 37 weeks. 

I have ICP again now but thankfully even tho I've been so itchy since just 14 weeks my bile levels have remained normol and I wasn't diognosed untill 34 weeks. 
They still remain low now too but I've been on medication for ICP since 27 weeks. 
I'm going In this Saturday at 37 weeks for induction. 
I really hope ure meds help keep ure BP down hon. 
Seems this group has a lot of ladies with High BP.
And I pray all of you make it to full term[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

erher said:


> Hi everyone! Hope things are going well. My little one is still with us, and she’s currently stable. We’re all rooting for a take home baby. I’m scheduled to be induced in roughly 12 weeks. Holding my breath until then. Currently having 2 ultrasounds monthly. Here’s a pic from Monday. She refused to show her profile
> 
> View attachment 1101737


She is beautiful hon. I absolutely pray with all my heart body and soul that she will be a take home baby [-o&lt;
Can't imagine the stress u must be under and my heart goes out to you. 
Much love and hugs <3


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 I also agree that I like Theodore Edward. I love the nickname Theo.

@erher Glad to hear baby is doing okay! I’m sending you good vibes from here for a take home baby. Such a sweet ultrasound picture. She looks like she’s having a good dream :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Suggerhoney said:


> @wannabeprego
> So sorry about the High BP that must be so scary. I had pre eclampsia with my now 8 year old dd but it didn't start until 27 weeks and diognosed at around 31 weeks. I had ICP with her as well which can cause still birth and I was diognosed with that at 34 weeks.
> With my now almost 2 year old I got icp again but it strared really early at 11 weeks and was diognosed at just 17 weeks.
> Was so scary being diognosed with something like that so early. And I had to hold my breath to get to 24 then 28 then 32 weeks etc.
> Thankfully I was given medication that kept my bile levels low.
> So manged to get to my induction at 37 weeks.
> 
> I have ICP again now but thankfully even tho I've been so itchy since just 14 weeks my bile levels have remained normol and I wasn't diognosed untill 34 weeks.
> They still remain low now too but I've been on medication for ICP since 27 weeks.
> I'm going In this Saturday at 37 weeks for induction.
> I really hope ure meds help keep ure BP down hon.
> Seems this group has a lot of ladies with High BP.
> And I pray all of you make it to full term[-o&lt;

Thanks for the well wishes! XOXO 

I am so sorry to hear about your troubles with ICP. However I am glad that you have been able to keep it under control this time and you are on track to make it to full term/37 weeks! I'm keep you and the rest of the girls on the thread in my thoughts and prayers that we all have happy and healthy babies at the end of our pregnancies! XOXO


----------



## wannabeprego

erher said:


> Hi everyone! Hope things are going well. My little one is still with us, and she’s currently stable. We’re all rooting for a take home baby. I’m scheduled to be induced in roughly 12 weeks. Holding my breath until then. Currently having 2 ultrasounds monthly. Here’s a pic from Monday. She refused to show her profile
> 
> View attachment 1101737

This is such wonderful news! I am so happy to hear that your baby is doing good! I am keeping you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that the baby arrives happy and healthy! XOXO


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the well wishes! XOXO
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your troubles with ICP. However I am glad that you have been able to keep it under control this time and you are on track to make it to full term/37 weeks! I'm keep you and the rest of the girls on the thread in my thoughts and prayers that we all have happy and healthy babies at the end of our pregnancies! XOXO


Thank you sweety. Amen I pray that also in Jesus name [-o&lt;


----------



## Teafor2

Dh revealed the sex of the baby to me... we’re having a girl! I’m so surprised! All this time I thought it would be a boy! I’m really happy though. I had a great relationship with my mom so I’m really excited to have a daughter :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Dh revealed the sex of the baby to me... we’re having a girl! I’m so surprised! All this time I thought it would be a boy! I’m really happy though. I had a great relationship with my mom so I’m really excited to have a daughter :)

Congrats on team pink that’s amazing!


----------



## aymz1983

Teafor2 said:


> Dh revealed the sex of the baby to me... we’re having a girl! I’m so surprised! All this time I thought it would be a boy! I’m really happy though. I had a great relationship with my mom so I’m really excited to have a daughter :)

Congrats!!


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations @Teafor2 on team :pink: that's fantastic news. Having a daughter is truly wonderful, despite how sassy they can be haha!! 

Had my 28 week OB appointment today, bub is measuring spot on. Had my whooping cough injection today, having my anti D next appointment in two weeks because I go for my glucose test next week. She highly recommended that I have the Covid injection because she is predicting it will hit WA when I am heavily pregnant (we currently have ZERO case numbers.. but NSW is in the 1500's daily now) and I trust her since she's been my baby doctor for literally 9 years so I'm going to follow her advice and have booked my first Pfizer shot for the 30th of this month. Going to try convince OH to have his done as well, but I feel he will be very reluctant to do so.

Monday here now... big week ahead for me!! 4D scan on Friday and getting married on Saturday and the zoo and aquarium etc in between.


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> Congratulations @Teafor2 on team :pink: that's fantastic news. Having a daughter is truly wonderful, despite how sassy they can be haha!!
> 
> Had my 28 week OB appointment today, bub is measuring spot on. Had my whooping cough injection today, having my anti D next appointment in two weeks because I go for my glucose test next week. She highly recommended that I have the Covid injection because she is predicting it will hit WA when I am heavily pregnant (we currently have ZERO case numbers.. but NSW is in the 1500's daily now) and I trust her since she's been my baby doctor for literally 9 years so I'm going to follow her advice and have booked my first Pfizer shot for the 30th of this month. Going to try convince OH to have his done as well, but I feel he will be very reluctant to do so.
> 
> Monday here now... big week ahead for me!! 4D scan on Friday and getting married on Saturday and the zoo and aquarium etc in between.

I also need to book my glucose test. I’m surprised I’m doing it as my friend who is also pregnant here didn’t have it, but they have requested I do it despite my blood work and urine being fine. I’ve gained a pretty normal amount of weight to this point as well.

Re covid shot.. just today I had an appointment with my ob and she told me she is quite concerned about the number of unvaccinated pregnant women she sees. She said in the hospital here they have 3 pregnant women hospitalised and 2 more on ventilators. I totally understand why people are reluctant getting it. Just wanted to share the information I got today. I’m really happy I had mine before cases surged here.


----------



## Skye75

@Teafor2 I've had no issues my previous pregnancies with it, but in Australia it's just the norm to have it done every pregnancy. I guess at least if you have it done you definitely know there is no problems.

I talked to OH about him having his covid vac too and it was a firm NO. So guess that conversation is over, at least for now.


----------



## Skye75

I've given up trying to negotiate a name haha, so baby's name will be Kyzer John May.


----------



## Skye75

I feel like he has done some growing this week lol!! 
28 weeks tomorrow


----------



## wannabeprego

Teafor2 said:


> Dh revealed the sex of the baby to me... we’re having a girl! I’m so surprised! All this time I thought it would be a boy! I’m really happy though. I had a great relationship with my mom so I’m really excited to have a daughter :)

how exciting! Congrats on team pink!


----------



## wannabeprego

Skye75 said:


> I feel like he has done some growing this week lol!!
> 28 weeks tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1101918

Beautiful bump! That’s a really great name! Good choice!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @Teafor2 !!

@Skye75 beautiful dress you chose for your wedding. Congrats and have a great weekend :) bump is looking great

sorry I know Ive missed some - its been a busy week btwn work, hubby work, cleaning out the house/basement to prep for a garage sale. My baby started 1st grade today. Its been an exhausting couple weeks. But 26 weeks this past saturday. Almost 3rd trimester!!!


----------



## Skye75

28 weeks today :D


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> 28 weeks today :D

Happy third trimester.


----------



## Rach87

Our groups officially in the 3rd trimester!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rach87

Anyone elses indigestion on full blast? Ugh this is so awful. I cant sit or bend over without feeling like everything in my tummys at my throat. Never had this in my other pregnancies.


----------



## Skye75

I'm on Omeprazole @Rach87 so I don't get much trouble with it now!!

Well we're off on our holiday today, not looking forward to the 4 1/2 hour drive ugh.
28 week 3/4/5D scan tomorrow :D will try update a photo tomorrow afternoon otherwise I won't be on to much until Sunday/Monday. 
Have a great weekend everyone :)


----------



## aymz1983

@Skye75 have a great time, look forward to seeing scan pics and hearing about weekend

@Rach87 I don't have indigestion, although I hope it eases soon for you, I know mild heartburn isn't nice let alone having it worse

As for me, I am exhausted. I cannot sleep. I seem to be managing around 3 hours sleep then I will wake up (usually toilet) and then I'm awake for around 4 hours. By which time I have around 90minutes until I have to get up. Today was no different. Tried to nap twice and each time was kept awake enough that I just couldn't sleep so have been crying most of the afternoon lol. It's really starting to take its toll. I fell asleep around 8pm tonight, woke at 10:30 and have been awake since (it's now 1:30am). Asked OH to make me a cuppa as he was downstairs...no response so I go down to make it and he's asleep on sofa! Urg. Sorry. Silly o clock rant lol


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 enjoy your wedding weekend hun.

@aymz1983 i totally relate to what you going through, every bit of it is my daily struggle including the passes out partner in the living room, so frustrating. I’ve been up most nights wondering why I’m the bloody world we go through these sleepless nights, We need to be getting as much sleep now before baby arrives.


----------



## aymz1983

daniyaaq said:


> @Skye75 enjoy your wedding weekend hun.
> 
> @aymz1983 i totally relate to what you going through, every bit of it is my daily struggle including the passes out partner in the living room, so frustrating. I’ve been up most nights wondering why I’m the bloody world we go through these sleepless nights, We need to be getting as much sleep now before baby arrives.

I know, that would be the sensible option really! To think I have another 13+5 weeks of this urg. Although I might start the ball rolling at 38weeks to try get him out, even if nothing happens at least I would be filling the days with trying and knowing it won't be that long.......ha


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 Mine has been horrible as well. I need to sleep sitting up for a couple hours before I’ve digested the day’s food enough to lie down later in the night.I have the same thing with bending over and I spend my whole day burping, usually with some food or drink making it’s way up in the process. At my last ob appointment I mentioned that my nausea never went away and she prescribed me something for reflux because she thinks it may be what’s causing all the nausea (it’s bad when I’m hungry but also after I eat). I still need to pick up the prescription but hopefully it will help.

@aymz1983 I was like that with sleep in the first trimester, but it has gotten better now. I’m fully expecting it to come back once I’m further along. Hopefully it will improve for you! 

Does anyone else ever get bothered by baby’s movements? Last night before bed she was rolling and kicking like crazy and I just wanted to sleep. Most of her movements are inward now, which feels weirder to me than when her kicks were out towards my belly. It made me feel a bit panicky that there is this other person inside me I can’t control. At least if she was born I could put her down for a minute.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> @Rach87 Mine has been horrible as well. I need to sleep sitting up for a couple hours before I’ve digested the day’s food enough to lie down later in the night.I have the same thing with bending over and I spend my whole day burping, usually with some food or drink making it’s way up in the process. At my last ob appointment I mentioned that my nausea never went away and she prescribed me something for reflux because she thinks it may be what’s causing all the nausea (it’s bad when I’m hungry but also after I eat). I still need to pick up the prescription but hopefully it will help.
> 
> @aymz1983 I was like that with sleep in the first trimester, but it has gotten better now. I’m fully expecting it to come back once I’m further along. Hopefully it will improve for you!
> 
> Does anyone else ever get bothered by baby’s movements? Last night before bed she was rolling and kicking like crazy and I just wanted to sleep. Most of her movements are inward now, which feels weirder to me than when her kicks were out towards my belly. It made me feel a bit panicky that there is this other person inside me I can’t control. At least if she was born I could put her down for a minute.

This is my 4th baby and her movements are really bothering me. She moves non stop, I have no idea when she actually rests. The good thing is it’s reassuring. I don’t remember being bothered with my other 3 though. I remember my friend who had a baby before me said she was one and done because she felt like she had an alien inside her and it made her grossed out XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> @Rach87 Mine has been horrible as well. I need to sleep sitting up for a couple hours before I’ve digested the day’s food enough to lie down later in the night.I have the same thing with bending over and I spend my whole day burping, usually with some food or drink making it’s way up in the process. At my last ob appointment I mentioned that my nausea never went away and she prescribed me something for reflux because she thinks it may be what’s causing all the nausea (it’s bad when I’m hungry but also after I eat). I still need to pick up the prescription but hopefully it will help.
> 
> @aymz1983 I was like that with sleep in the first trimester, but it has gotten better now. I’m fully expecting it to come back once I’m further along. Hopefully it will improve for you!
> 
> Does anyone else ever get bothered by baby’s movements? Last night before bed she was rolling and kicking like crazy and I just wanted to sleep. Most of her movements are inward now, which feels weirder to me than when her kicks were out towards my belly. It made me feel a bit panicky that there is this other person inside me I can’t control. At least if she was born I could put her down for a minute.

Also re:heartburn, if you want to try a natural remedy, at least if it’s bugging you at bedtime, try mixing a bit of apple cider vinegar with water. It seems counter intuitive to add acid to your stomach to stop reflux, but honestly I started doing it 4 weeks ago and haven’t had reflux since. And mine was keeping me up all night and the pain went all across my upper back and front of my neck!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Third trimester has arrived in the group. Amazing! Congratulations to third tri guys! Hope everyone is well. 
V-Day for me, love this milestone. 3 weeks from third tri (or is it 28 weeks?) 

13 weeks until C-Section as it stands. Started on labetalol for early onset pre-eclampsia, I hope I can make it further than 33 weeks this time! Fingers
Crossed for 37 weeks!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats on everyone's milestones! I can't wait to get to v-day, but for now I'll celebrate being half-way there. (I got tons of "Living on a Prayer" comments on facebook, :haha:) 
@Rach87 , I hear you with the indigestion! Things come back up just a little bit.
Cute bump @Skye75 !
@aymz1983, sleeping through the night is tough, for sure. About every 2-3 hrs, up to pee.

I don't get a chance to comment much, but I always come on here to read everyone's updates. I hope y'all are doing well!


----------



## aymz1983

Is anyone else taking aspirin as prescribed? Had a voicemail from midwife to say that she has spoken with the GP to get me on 150mg a day as I should have been on it already, so looks like I'll be picking that up after the weekend. 
Had a quick Google and seems to be prescribed to reduce the risk of pre eclampsia? Presumably as I have a couple of the risk factors? Hopefully between that and the Labetalol I will be ok!


----------



## Rach87

Happy wedding day @Skye75 !!

@Reiko_ctu thanks - i think baby must have re-positioned herself as its not bad the last couple days. Thank goodness!

@aymz1983 ive taken 81mg aspirin daily in all 3 pregnancies. MFM recommended :)

good to hear from you @mouse_chicky ! Same with the up every 2-3 hrs to pee. Ugh! 

27 weeks!!! One app says Im 3rd tri, another says next week…..Im going with the one that says today Im in 3rd trimester lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

aymz1983 said:


> Is anyone else taking aspirin as prescribed? Had a voicemail from midwife to say that she has spoken with the GP to get me on 150mg a day as I should have been on it already, so looks like I'll be picking that up after the weekend.
> Had a quick Google and seems to be prescribed to reduce the risk of pre eclampsia? Presumably as I have a couple of the risk factors? Hopefully between that and the Labetalol I will be ok!

I'm on 150mg of aspirin and 600mg of labetalol daily, I had pre eclampsia with dd2 and high blood pressure with ds1 ds2 and ds3 and this baby x


----------



## aymz1983

Thanks, just had a mini panic because I didn't realise it was a thing, thought it was more of a problem I had but obviously not!


----------



## Teafor2

@Reiko_ctu I’ll try the Apple cider vinegar.. thanks for the tip! And I read a description of baby movements feeling like a live eel wriggling inside of you, which I definitely identify with haha. It doesn’t bother me all the time, but every once in a while when she’s moving like crazy for a long time and I’m tired at the end of the week it does bother me.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

aymz1983 said:


> Is anyone else taking aspirin as prescribed? Had a voicemail from midwife to say that she has spoken with the GP to get me on 150mg a day as I should have been on it already, so looks like I'll be picking that up after the weekend.
> Had a quick Google and seems to be prescribed to reduce the risk of pre eclampsia? Presumably as I have a couple of the risk factors? Hopefully between that and the Labetalol I will be ok!

yes I’ve been on 150mg aspirin since 12 weeks and I’m on labetalol too


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> Is anyone else taking aspirin as prescribed? Had a voicemail from midwife to say that she has spoken with the GP to get me on 150mg a day as I should have been on it already, so looks like I'll be picking that up after the weekend.
> Had a quick Google and seems to be prescribed to reduce the risk of pre eclampsia? Presumably as I have a couple of the risk factors? Hopefully between that and the Labetalol I will be ok!

Also on 150mg of Asprin. My consultant prescribed it at 12 weeks because my last babies were small for gestational age apparently but they were twins and 3 weeks early. 
How is everyone? My back is killing just lately, I can hardly walk when I get up to pee in the night. Otherwise feeling quite good and 28 weeks on Wednesday. Going to start my hospital bag this week I think. Anyone else done it? My pram arrived Friday too


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Not packing my hospital bag yet but I do have my pram. It’s still in its box in my Mum’s garage. I’m going to buy the crib this month. I’m going for a snuzpod. Anyone else have one?


----------



## aymz1983

Haven't got pram yet, will probably get that in the next month or two. Haven't packed hospital bag either, have next to nothing to put in it yet so that will have to be dealt with shortly as well!
My back hasn't been too bad at the mo, although watch me have jinxed myself now...


----------



## Tasha36089

IsabellaJayne said:


> Not packing my hospital bag yet but I do have my pram. It’s still in its box in my Mum’s garage. I’m going to buy the crib this month. I’m going for a snuzpod. Anyone else have one?

I was debating getting a snuzpod but just went for a babylo bedside crib in the end. I like that they rock. What pram did you go for?


----------



## Mummyto293

I haven’t bought the ‘big’ things yet. Thinking of getting pram / car seat/ Moses basket at maybe 35 weeks. Partly because I have nowhere really to store them! 

I am so uncomfortable tonight ! Can’t get comfy lying down on either side or sat up and feel quite breathless this evening. 5 days until third trimester so no doubt only going to get worse! Xx


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> Not packing my hospital bag yet but I do have my pram. It’s still in its box in my Mum’s garage. I’m going to buy the crib this month. I’m going for a snuzpod. Anyone else have one?

I love the snuz pods but think I’m going to get a cheaper next to me. My kids hated sleeping anywhere but on me and breastfed all night long so I don’t want to waste money just incase this ones the same! X


----------



## Skye75

For those that haven't seen on FB. Baby boys 28w1d scan :) 
Finally home yesterday, we ended up staying an extra night in Perth. All married now! What a huge few days we've had. Did the zoo and aquarium both on Friday. Married on the Saturday and travelled 1 hour to go have lunch with family. Shopping in between, BOUNCE Sunday and more shopping. Then we just took our time driving home yesterday and stopped at the little town in between perth and home and the lake. 
I need a nap! 
Glucose test tomorrow.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> For those that haven't seen on FB. Baby boys 28w1d scan :)
> Finally home yesterday, we ended up staying an extra night in Perth. All married now! What a huge few days we've had. Did the zoo and aquarium both on Friday. Married on the Saturday and travelled 1 hour to go have lunch with family. Shopping in between, BOUNCE Sunday and more shopping. Then we just took our time driving home yesterday and stopped at the little town in between perth and home and the lake.
> I need a nap!
> Glucose test tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1102155
> View attachment 1102156
> View attachment 1102157
> View attachment 1102158

He’s soooo cute! His little face is adorable. Congrats on your marriage too xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> For those that haven't seen on FB. Baby boys 28w1d scan :)
> Finally home yesterday, we ended up staying an extra night in Perth. All married now! What a huge few days we've had. Did the zoo and aquarium both on Friday. Married on the Saturday and travelled 1 hour to go have lunch with family. Shopping in between, BOUNCE Sunday and more shopping. Then we just took our time driving home yesterday and stopped at the little town in between perth and home and the lake.
> I need a nap!
> Glucose test tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1102155
> View attachment 1102156
> View attachment 1102157
> View attachment 1102158

Congratulations on your marriage.


----------



## Skye75

Thanks ladies x


----------



## playgirl666

@Skye75 congrats on ur marriage :) x


----------



## Tasha36089

Congrats Skye! 
I didn’t get any sleep last night, soo tired. My ribs are really achy too. Any uk mums seen any nice car seat wraps/blankets?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Skye75 said:


> For those that haven't seen on FB. Baby boys 28w1d scan :)
> Finally home yesterday, we ended up staying an extra night in Perth. All married now! What a huge few days we've had. Did the zoo and aquarium both on Friday. Married on the Saturday and travelled 1 hour to go have lunch with family. Shopping in between, BOUNCE Sunday and more shopping. Then we just took our time driving home yesterday and stopped at the little town in between perth and home and the lake.
> I need a nap!
> Glucose test tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1102155
> View attachment 1102156
> View attachment 1102157
> View attachment 1102158

Huge congratulations hun!

Fantastic pictures of baby boy x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Congratulations @Skye75 on your marriage. And your boy is gorgeous, getting so real now I bet! 

@Tasha36089 mamas and papas have an online sale they’ve launched today. I did see some chunky blankets for cars earlier.


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 Congratulations!! Plus such a cute boy! 

V-day for me today and feeling pretty good! Still having some nausea, but decided to just ride it out and avoid medication. 

We made our first official baby purchase the other day... just two sleepers. We have loads of baby stuff, but it has all been hand me downs or gifted. We need to decide on a pram and car seat still, but getting the crib and bassinet from friends.

There seems to be a tummy bug raging through my classroom at the moment. I’m washing my hands like crazy to avoid it, but I usually end up catching the stomach bugs that go through school. Really hoping I can avoid it this time!


----------



## aymz1983

Congratulations @Skye75 :)


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @Skye75 ! Baby is adorable - love that theyre starting to chunk up in the 3d scans now :)

@Teafor2 yayyyy for v-day!! 

only thing we actually need is a car seat/carrier. We still have our single and double stroller. I had given everything else away after my ds but my close friend just had her last baby 9 mos ago and has given me literally everything which is awesome…..but secretly a bummer because buying baby gear is so much fun! Lol

Every 3 weeks growth scan day tomorrow! Excited to see how much shes grown since last scan.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations on ure marriage @Skye75


----------



## Rach87

Better late than never 27week bumpdate…



And scan went perfect. Baby is 24th percentile exactly same as last scan so growing right on track! She’s a whopping 2lbs 5oz already. Every scan shes face first snuggles into the placenta with her hands up around/covering her face. So cute - hope it means shes a little snuggler. Tech had a tough time getting a decent 3d because of it but heres a couple. You can see her nose looks squished bc she is literally smashed into the uterine wall/placenta lol On the upside baby is finally head down! Shes been either breech or transverse this whole time - but I actually felt her flip a few days ago and tech said she is way down there wedged between my cervix and low placenta (which I have to have rechecked around 32 weeks - but if it wasnt far enough away she couldnt be down there so I think Im good for another vaginal delivery)


----------



## aymz1983

Gorgeous pics :) Glad all is well, she does look quite snuggled in there!


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 cute scan! 

@Suggerhoney How have you been? Feel we’ve not heard from you in a while. Hope all is okay!


----------



## Rach87

Its so quiet in here. Oct/Nov are starting to have their babies! Eeeek! But they were talking a bit about previous labors so thought it would be fun to share.

First: contractions woke me at 4am. 9am while making breakfast I felt a little pop and had a small amount if wetness. (I was 2 days before my due date so had been wearing pads just in case) Called my OB to tell them I think my waters broke and I had been having on/off contractions. Nurse told me I peed myself and call on Monday. (This was a friday) Had inconsistent contractions until around 9/10pm. Then got hit with double contractions every 2 min. Left for the hospital at 11:30pm. Get on the expressway and see a drunk driver weaving across all 4 lanes of traffic. Called police. Safely get passed him and on our way. Got half way there (30 min ride) and came to a dead stop on the expressway. A cars battery had blown up and fell out - it and the car 1/4 mile down the road were both on fire. Fiiinally got past that and made it to the hospital. I was about 3cm dilated. They transferred me to the room around 3am. At 4:30am I asked hubby to call the nurse bc I couldnt handle the pain anymore. The nurse scoffed at me saying I would probably only be like 4cm if that. I was 7-8cm so she rushed to get the epidural going and I was gbs+ so needed the antibiotics. By 6am i started pushing and DD was born 7:19am 1 day early. 

Second: had inconsistent contractions for 2 full days. Went out to eat with hubby and a friend and of course contractions picked up during. Got home, got ready but still inconsistent so hymned and hawed for a while before deciding to go to the hospital at 11:30pm. Was 6cm when arriving. Didnt progress for a few hours so they refused my epidural because I was 38w6d and not “full term” and said they would probably send me home. This was around 3am and I was so exhausted from 2 days of labor. The nurse saw my panic and said to walk around the maternity ward for an hour and we’ll see if that helps. They hooked me up to the monitor, I walked down 1 hall and like the movies my waters broke all over the floor - right outside a patients room. Had to waddle back - nurse said “oh I guess you were right you are in labor” they gave me the epidural and 5 min later I said I needed to push. They again didnt believe me and then checked and I was 10 cm (yes went from 6-10cm in about 20 min) DS was born before epidural could take full effect 10 min later. 

I have lupus and fibromyalgia so deal with pain constantly - both labors the nurses didnt believe I was in true labor because I wasnt screaming. I internalize my pain and get quiet. So ladies - scream it out for the nurses to believe you :rofl:

hoping this labor/delivery is less eventful lol


----------



## Mummyto293

Love the labour stories! Rach!

Here’s mine..
1st baby: had on and off niggling contractions day before she was born and back ache. Nothing major. Woke in the night uncomfortable and regular contractions (refused to believe I was in labour) they weren’t too painful. Eventually they got stronger. Rang my partner he was working a few hours away in London so he has to drive home… his car broke down on the way back and his phone died so I couldn’t get in contact with him. He eventually arrived back at about 10am. 11am I said I needed to go to hospital. Got checked was 5-6cm dilated. Had some gas and air and some diamorphine. Got the urge to push not long after. Active labour from 4cm-born was about 4 hours so pretty fast for first baby. Minimal blood loss and no tears! 

second baby: I was so fed up as first was born before due date. Day before due date baby still wasn’t here. Had been on and off contracting for weeks. Got a membrane sweep that day and fed up it didn’t work. Went to bed and woke up at about 3am with back ache and diarrhoea. Couldn’t get comfortable. Started pacing and realised I was contracting. Ten mins later waters broke. Ten mins after that. Baby out born on the bathroom floor. Approx 20-30min labour! Very eventful! 

Planned home birth this time!


----------



## aymz1983

I've been reading through the sept/Oct/Nov threads and enjoying seeing all the babies, really makes me want mine now! I mean, I know not now, he's too little, but...now ha. Today is a i'm done with being pregnant' day.

Love to read the labour stories! With DS1 I was due to be induced on the Friday at 41+4 but 9pm the night before I started having contractions on my own. I then spent most of Friday in bed at the hospital, they didn't need to induce as I was already 2-3 when I went in anyway, and he was finally born Saturday early morning! About 34 hours from first contraction.
DD1 I don't remember much weirdly. I know I was having some contractions in the afternoon and by tea time we'd called MIL to get DS as they were getting bad. Got to hospital, can't remember how many cm I was but was encouraged not to have epidural as she would be out quicker. I took the epidural ha. She was born early morning too, about 17 hours from first contraction at 41 weeks exactly.
DS2 I woke up about 1am, contractions were strong but I could breathe through. They tailed off for a while mid morning and I had a sleep but then came back and by 4pm I was all but screaming. Got to hospital, 8-9cm (I was so chuffed to get that far with nothing but paracetamol 6 hours earlier!) then they broke my waters and I went down to 7cm. Had epidural, and he popped out half an hour before his due date lol. Think he was about 22 hours from first contraction.

And now I'm excited to see what this little man does!


----------



## aymz1983

Also have my next scan on Wednesday so looking forward to that :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

Sorry I don't come on as much now. 
But I had baby on 5th September. 
I was supposed to be induced on 4th but they were crazy busy with womon going into labour and emergencies that I had to wait to the next day to be induced. 

Induction started off awful because the pessery made me hyper stimulate and the pain was the worst pain I've ever felt and was constant with contractions thrown in there as well. 
They put the pessery in and within minutes I was in agony. 
They had to remove the pessery and it took a good 2 hours for things to settle down. 
I was given a epidural and they broke my waters. 
By 5pm on Sunday 5th I was 4cm and he was born at 10:18pm. 
He was 7lb 3oz. But he dropped to 6lb 5oz. 
We stayed in hospital for 5 days and it was horrible not seeing the kids and only seeing my DH for 1 hour in the morning and 1 hour in the evening. He was the only visitor I was aloud because of covid but he cudnt stay with me long because he had to get back for Tommy and picking our 2 older ones up from school. 
We came home last Friday.

Harley-Oliver is almost 2 weeks old now and weighs 6lb 14oz. 
He's so teeny. 

Me and DH are gonna try for one more baby in about a year or so. 
I know I'm not young and I turn 42 in December but we have decided to give it one last try. 
I will be coming up to or will be 43 but according to all the midwifes lots of womon are having babies in there 40s and even mid 40s now. 
But I won't leave it any later than 43. 

So may be floating around the testing threads again In the not to far future.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would be typing all day with all my labour stories :haha:

Briefly

Dd1 started off naturally at 40+4needed drip to help as contractions wasn't strong enough, ended up with forceps delivery as was stuck

Dd2 diagnosed with pre eclampsia at 39 weeks, was induced, didn't need pessary as they broke my waters, she arrived 53 mins later.

Ds1 was induced at 41+2, needed 1 pessary and then had waters broken, needed drip, delivered 9 hours after pessary

Ds2 was induced at 37 weeks due to high blood pressure and his growth had stopped, 2 pessaries, waited a day as labour was full, waters broken drip, 3 hours of active labour, 2.5 litre pph and 2 blood transfusions

Ds3 was induced at 38 weeks again due to high blood pressure, didn't need pessary, waters broken, drip and active labour for 5 hours

Birth weights have ranged from 6lb 15 to 10lb

I was advised by consultant yesterday to finish work, my readings are significantly higher when working/worked and they are more than likely going to increase my dosage of labetalol in the next couple of weeks if it doesn't drop with me not working, currently around 140/150 over 85/90 at home and they want it lower, would hate to know what it would be without the medication.
Got a growth scan Tuesday, consultant Wednesday and back at day assessment on Friday.
Had the spainish inquisition from gp receptionist to why I need a sick note so I'm hoping that will be ready for Tuesday, just dreading telling work and letting everyone down as we are so short at the moment and extremely busy.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Ps its exciting that sept/oct babies are being born! Our babies will soon be here x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

DD1 - labour induced at 37 weeks due to antiphospholipid syndrome. Had the pessary Friday morning, did nothing. Had gel Saturday morning, started contractions but was only 1cm. By Saturday night around 8pm, I’d only made it to 2cm but was struggling with pain. Went for a walk, pain got worse. Got examined again around 9pm - 4cm waters bulging. Took me to delivery to break my waters. Nothing happened so 4 hours later started me on pitocin drip. Contractions really ramped up. Pain was intense. I had pethidene and went to sleep. At my next exam, I was 9cm. Almost there. Well all of a sudden, emergency buzzer was going, everyone ran into my room, was told I had severe eclampsia and baby was in distress. I needed an EMCS under general anaesthetic. I signed the form and she was born at 37+4 via EMCS. We were both fine after delivery. 

DD2 - had been having RFM from 29 weeks, showed slow growth but still on the 20th percentile. I was having regular CTGs every day but things seemed to be fine. Went in one morning at 33 weeks for my usual monitoring, midwife came over and said the consultant is coming to see you. I said everything okay and she said your BP is a little high. Consultant arrived from home and said we need to deliver your baby via C-Section, expecting her to say in a few weeks and she said no, right now. The slow growth is due to pre-eclampsia and it has now become severe. The scary thing was, I FELT FINE. Baby girl delivered at 33 weeks. 4 week NICU stay and we went home

DD3 - we shall see what happens! As it stands it’s a planned section at 37 weeks (11th Dec) but I’ve just spent 2 night in hospital due to onset of Pre-E so we shall see how far we make it. All is well for now though.


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney Congratulations on your baby boy! Glad to hear you and him are doing well <3

Love reading all the labor stories! This is my first so I have no experience. Just keeping my mind open and hoping for the best. If I’ve learned anything in our ttc journey it’s that you don’t have much control. 

I’ve managed to catch the cold my kids at school have been passing around. Headache, sore throat, runny nose, and a bit achy. I’ve taken my temperature but no fever. I did wake up quite sweaty this morning so I’m wondering if I had a low grade temperature over the night.


----------



## Mummyto293

Third trimester today. The weeks are flying by!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Its so quiet in here. Oct/Nov are starting to have their babies! Eeeek! But they were talking a bit about previous labors so thought it would be fun to share.
> 
> First: contractions woke me at 4am. 9am while making breakfast I felt a little pop and had a small amount if wetness. (I was 2 days before my due date so had been wearing pads just in case) Called my OB to tell them I think my waters broke and I had been having on/off contractions. Nurse told me I peed myself and call on Monday. (This was a friday) Had inconsistent contractions until around 9/10pm. Then got hit with double contractions every 2 min. Left for the hospital at 11:30pm. Get on the expressway and see a drunk driver weaving across all 4 lanes of traffic. Called police. Safely get passed him and on our way. Got half way there (30 min ride) and came to a dead stop on the expressway. A cars battery had blown up and fell out - it and the car 1/4 mile down the road were both on fire. Fiiinally got past that and made it to the hospital. I was about 3cm dilated. They transferred me to the room around 3am. At 4:30am I asked hubby to call the nurse bc I couldnt handle the pain anymore. The nurse scoffed at me saying I would probably only be like 4cm if that. I was 7-8cm so she rushed to get the epidural going and I was gbs+ so needed the antibiotics. By 6am i started pushing and DD was born 7:19am 1 day early.
> 
> Second: had inconsistent contractions for 2 full days. Went out to eat with hubby and a friend and of course contractions picked up during. Got home, got ready but still inconsistent so hymned and hawed for a while before deciding to go to the hospital at 11:30pm. Was 6cm when arriving. Didnt progress for a few hours so they refused my epidural because I was 38w6d and not “full term” and said they would probably send me home. This was around 3am and I was so exhausted from 2 days of labor. The nurse saw my panic and said to walk around the maternity ward for an hour and we’ll see if that helps. They hooked me up to the monitor, I walked down 1 hall and like the movies my waters broke all over the floor - right outside a patients room. Had to waddle back - nurse said “oh I guess you were right you are in labor” they gave me the epidural and 5 min later I said I needed to push. They again didnt believe me and then checked and I was 10 cm (yes went from 6-10cm in about 20 min) DS was born before epidural could take full effect 10 min later.
> 
> I have lupus and fibromyalgia so deal with pain constantly - both labors the nurses didnt believe I was in true labor because I wasnt screaming. I internalize my pain and get quiet. So ladies - scream it out for the nurses to believe you :rofl:
> 
> hoping this labor/delivery is less eventful lol

That is really just so stupid the way they treated you. I honestly don’t get labour and delivery nurses at all. They’ve got to be the stupidest of the bunch. How many times have they seen a mom have a baby in the hallway/parking lot/right when they arrive that they feel justified to doubt when a woman is in labour? It honestly takes absolutely nothing for them to trust you, do a cervical check and treat you with kindness. No one comes to the hospital if they’re not truly in pain. My sister was an L&D nurse for years before transferring to Pediatric ER and one of the reasons was just they’re so lazy. I’ve had such bad experiences at the hospital with LD nurses. In my birth plan for this one I have said the nurses shouldn’t be involved unless asked by me or my midwife. I don’t even want them touching my baby afterwards they’re probably ready to spring on them with formula and needless newborn interventions.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

IsabellaJayne said:


> DD1 - labour induced at 37 weeks due to antiphospholipid syndrome. Had the pessary Friday morning, did nothing. Had gel Saturday morning, started contractions but was only 1cm. By Saturday night around 8pm, I’d only made it to 2cm but was struggling with pain. Went for a walk, pain got worse. Got examined again around 9pm - 4cm waters bulging. Took me to delivery to break my waters. Nothing happened so 4 hours later started me on pitocin drip. Contractions really ramped up. Pain was intense. I had pethidene and went to sleep. At my next exam, I was 9cm. Almost there. Well all of a sudden, emergency buzzer was going, everyone ran into my room, was told I had severe eclampsia and baby was in distress. I needed an EMCS under general anaesthetic. I signed the form and she was born at 37+4 via EMCS. We were both fine after delivery.
> 
> DD2 - had been having RFM from 29 weeks, showed slow growth but still on the 20th percentile. I was having regular CTGs every day but things seemed to be fine. Went in one morning at 33 weeks for my usual monitoring, midwife came over and said the consultant is coming to see you. I said everything okay and she said your BP is a little high. Consultant arrived from home and said we need to deliver your baby via C-Section, expecting her to say in a few weeks and she said no, right now. The slow growth is due to pre-eclampsia and it has now become severe. The scary thing was, I FELT FINE. Baby girl delivered at 33 weeks. 4 week NICU stay and we went home
> 
> DD3 - we shall see what happens! As it stands it’s a planned section at 37 weeks (11th Dec) but I’ve just spent 2 night in hospital due to onset of Pre-E so we shall see how far we make it. All is well for now though.

My sister just had her first via section at 32 weeks because of PRe-E. I’m sorry, that really sucks. They’re doing ok but it’s tough not to be able to bring baby home. I hope you can make it close to term and avoid an nicu stay xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats @sugarhoney! 
1st Baby: I went in to be induced close to my due date. They put misoprostol on my cervix. My contractions started soon after, however my cervix didn't dilate, and the baby's heart was starting to drop with each contraction. The nurse also said that based on the pattern on contractions, back to back, that it usually indicated labor wasn't going to work; that there wouldn't be enough room. (I guess I don't have birthing hips, :haha:) They decided to go ahead and do a c-section a few hours later.
2nd Baby: I wanted a v-bac, but when I went into labor (through self-inducing tricks), after a few hours, I hadn't dilated at all, and they wanted to put a monitor in to track stress on my section scar, but couldn't. So c-section it was.
This one will be a scheduled, repeat c-section, but it's good to be aware of the plan and be safe.

I hope everyone's doing well! I had my anatomy scan Thursday; my kids were there, it was so much fun. My son said "it looks like a squid." Lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank u ladies


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank u ladies
> View attachment 1102279
> View attachment 1102280

<3<3<3


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Reiko_ctu said:


> My sister just had her first via section at 32 weeks because of PRe-E. I’m sorry, that really sucks. They’re doing ok but it’s tough not to be able to bring baby home. I hope you can make it close to term and avoid an nicu stay xx

yes it’s definitely tough having a NIcU baby. If I was at the hospital with her, I felt guilty on my 1 year old at home, and if I was home with her; I felt guilty on the baby. Tough times, hopefully with this baby I can make it until 36/37 weeks and even if intervention was needed hopefully it wouldn’t be too long! 

tell your sister that those little prem babies are stronger than you think! And become very independent little humans. X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

IsabellaJayne said:


> yes it’s definitely tough having a NIcU baby. If I was at the hospital with her, I felt guilty on my 1 year old at home, and if I was home with her; I felt guilty on the baby. Tough times, hopefully with this baby I can make it until 36/37 weeks and even if intervention was needed hopefully it wouldn’t be too long!
> 
> tell your sister that those little prem babies are stronger than you think! And become very independent little humans. X

She’s disappointed because she had set a goal to be going home by 35 weeks gestation but that’s only a few days and baby still can’t fully eat on her own. But I told her a lot can happen in a week and a few days, and I also read that 32 week babies average going home at 36 weeks. Hopefully she can head home not too long.


----------



## Rach87

Love all the birth stories ladies! Theyre all so different and many of us sound like not quite the ideal experience lol. Hope the pre-e stays away for everyone!

Congrats @Suggerhoney such a peanut

@Reiko_ctu yea the one nurse after having my second literally told my husband I was too quiet and they couldnt believe I wasnt screaming in agony. Then turns to me and said “if you have another make a huge fuss so we believe you” ](*,) no thanks, I’d rather be calm and in control. I didnt even mention with my first they never cathed me bc I progressed faster than they thought a first time mom should. They were also pumping me full of saline in case of blood loss bc I dont accept blood products. So extra fluids, no cath = lots of bleeding after bc my bladder was so full the uterus couldnt contract. After stitches…..the doctor had to go up to her elbow to check for retained placenta….after that 3 times (mind you they had taken out my epidural already) they had an ultrasound tech come look - thankfully she saw my full bladder and they were able to get it all settled and bleeding stopped shortly after. I dont fault the doctors bc they had no idea the nurses never cathed me and honestly they were right on top of it as soon as I kept bleeding. There were like 12 doctors in my room immediately. But 2nd labor I made it very clear I wanted a cath before pushing! Lol

Sooo sorry to hear your sister had to be delivered so early with her first. Hope she can bring baby home soon


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Reiko_ctu said:


> She’s disappointed because she had set a goal to be going home by 35 weeks gestation but that’s only a few days and baby still can’t fully eat on her own. But I told her a lot can happen in a week and a few days, and I also read that 32 week babies average going home at 36 weeks. Hopefully she can head home not too long.

my girl was born at 33 weeks and came home at 37 week gestation. She may just have to wait a little while longer. Definitely better safe than sorry. It’s a hard road for sure but before she knows it, She will be home


----------



## Teafor2

Ugh this cold has turned into a bad cough. I’m thinking maybe bronchitis? I’m vaccinated and had a negative home covid test so I’m not too worried about that. Has anyone dealt with bronchitis while pregnant?


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 I got horribly sick with my ds and just got over being sick this time 3 weeks ago for 2 weeks and of course as soon as dd started school were sick again. Incessant hacking while pregnant is the wooooooorst (in the voice of John Ralphio of you've ever seen Parks & Rec)


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 I got horribly sick with my ds and just got over being sick this time 3 weeks ago for 2 weeks and of course as soon as dd started school were sick again. Incessant hacking while pregnant is the wooooooorst (in the voice of John Ralphio of you've ever seen Parks & Rec)

Ugh yes. It doesn’t help the round ligament pain or stretched muscles. My doctor said if it’s not better by Wednesday I need a PCR test (standard here for seeing a doctor when you have a cough) and to go in and be seen. I feel bad staying out of work, but I just don’t want it turning into a bacterial infection that needs antibiotic.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Ugh this cold has turned into a bad cough. I’m thinking maybe bronchitis? I’m vaccinated and had a negative home covid test so I’m not too worried about that. Has anyone dealt with bronchitis while pregnant?

Ugh I’m sorry that’s awful. I had bronchitis with my 1st around 32 weeks. I thought for sure all the coughing was bad for the baby but OB wasn’t worried at all! With my 2nd I got pneumonia at 34 weeks and needed an X-ray and antibiotics. Being sick while pregnant is just awful and worrisome! I had to deal with my family Dr regarding the sickness because the OBs only dealt with baby stuff. So maybe call your GP and get an appt with them to check out your lungs.


----------



## Mummyto293

So had an urgent scan today. Baby was measuring on fundal height at 36 weeks lol!! I knew I was massive this time. 
On scan however baby measuring perfectly on the 50th centile so I’m just carrying big this time! X


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> So had an urgent scan today. Baby was measuring on fundal height at 36 weeks lol!! I knew I was massive this time.
> On scan however baby measuring perfectly on the 50th centile so I’m just carrying big this time! X

my gosh! How many weeks are you now? Your poor pelvis!


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> my gosh! How many weeks are you now? Your poor pelvis!

28+2 now I’m not over weight either so it’s not excess fat. Very weird how I’m carrying this time. But anyway can’t complain as I got to see them again! 
how are you getting on with your meds have they stabilised your bp ? X


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> 28+2 now I’m not over weight either so it’s not excess fat. Very weird how I’m carrying this time. But anyway can’t complain as I got to see them again!
> how are you getting on with your meds have they stabilised your bp ? X

absolutely! I’m glad your scan went well though, that must have been a relief. 
Yes it’s stabilised thank goodness! I have a normal if so slightly low BP now. I hope it can remain that way x


----------



## Teafor2

@Reiko_ctu I emailed my go and they have told me come in on Wednesday if it’s not better. I think it’s improving though and I’ve felt baby girl a lot today so I’m guessing she’s fine. My belly is sore from all the coughing though. I keep thinking I need the toilet but it’s just soreness. Pneumonia during pregnancy sounds horrible! Usually I’d be at work with a cough since I feel okay now otherwise, but between pregnancy and covid I’m just staying home for now. 

@Mummyto293 Glad your scan went well! 

@IsabellaJayne Glad to hear your blood pressure has improved. That must be a relief.


----------



## aymz1983

Do you know, I've had a cough for months now, thought it was maybe just reacting to OH vaping (he was told a Month ago to go outside now whilst I'm around) but it's still persisting, although it fluctuates in how much I cough. Can't even turn over in bed without some coughing. Previous covid tests have come up negative so just thought it was general pregnancy plus OH vaping...
Chest is sore tonight from coughing, only noticed this afternoon after sneezing and now after reading the last few messages I'm really worried as to what's wrong, picturing me with all sorts! Think I will have to get an emergency appt with Dr tomorrow as I don't think I can wait a week or two for ordinary appt.
@Teafor2 hope it eases for you soon, glad you're seeing doctor on Wednesday.

Hope everyone is ok and keeping well otherwise, I suppose it's coming up to that time of year when viruses etc start flying around generally urg.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Had my 1st growth scan today, baby weighs approx 2lb 9oz just above the 90th centile, tummy is measuring 2 weeks ahead! My biggest has being 10lb so will be interesting to see what this one will be, though I would imagine i will be induced at 37/38 weeks like I have previously with ds2 and ds3. 
My blood pressure is borderline with that they are happy, they have already mentioned increasing my dose again but I'm hoping with not working it might settle down some more.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

aymz1983 said:


> Do you know, I've had a cough for months now, thought it was maybe just reacting to OH vaping (he was told a Month ago to go outside now whilst I'm around) but it's still persisting, although it fluctuates in how much I cough. Can't even turn over in bed without some coughing. Previous covid tests have come up negative so just thought it was general pregnancy plus OH vaping...
> Chest is sore tonight from coughing, only noticed this afternoon after sneezing and now after reading the last few messages I'm really worried as to what's wrong, picturing me with all sorts! Think I will have to get an emergency appt with Dr tomorrow as I don't think I can wait a week or two for ordinary appt.
> @Teafor2 hope it eases for you soon, glad you're seeing doctor on Wednesday.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and keeping well otherwise, I suppose it's coming up to that time of year when viruses etc start flying around generally urg.

I hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## Teafor2

aymz1983 said:


> Do you know, I've had a cough for months now, thought it was maybe just reacting to OH vaping (he was told a Month ago to go outside now whilst I'm around) but it's still persisting, although it fluctuates in how much I cough. Can't even turn over in bed without some coughing. Previous covid tests have come up negative so just thought it was general pregnancy plus OH vaping...
> Chest is sore tonight from coughing, only noticed this afternoon after sneezing and now after reading the last few messages I'm really worried as to what's wrong, picturing me with all sorts! Think I will have to get an emergency appt with Dr tomorrow as I don't think I can wait a week or two for ordinary appt.
> @Teafor2 hope it eases for you soon, glad you're seeing doctor on Wednesday.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and keeping well otherwise, I suppose it's coming up to that time of year when viruses etc start flying around generally urg.

Oof that sounds rough! Definitely get to your doctor and have it checked out. I had a cough a couple years ago that lasted for months. It turned out to be the result of an allergy. 

I’m actually doing much better today. Still coughing a bit but not nearly as much. I’m planning to go back to work tomorrow. Dh was a bit upset when I told him as he thinks I should stay home another day to be sure, but I’m a teacher and I’ve already informed my school I’ll come back. I’m always done by 1, so at least the day is short.


----------



## Rach87

@Mummyto293 my tummy is soo much bigger this time around too! I compared my 28 week pic to my last pregnancy and I was this big around 33 weeks. Baby is measuring 24th percentile right where my other two did so no idea why Im so much bigger this time. Ugh! So glad your baby is measuring perfect though!

@Teafor2 glad youre feeling a bit better today, take it easy. 

@IsabellaJayne thats great your bo has stabilized, hope it stays that way for you and baby can cook as long as possible

@aymz1983 I was thinking maybe allergies too? Definitely worth getting checked out - and have that man vape elsewhere! Keep it away from the baby

Im totally shattered today. Had a garage sale this weekend, which was fun but a lot of work to get set up. Kids and I were all sick last week, we were just sick 3 weeks ago so barely recouped from that. Then my store had inventory sunday night so had garage sale from 9:30-5, left and worked from 5:30pm-1:15am. Didnt get home til almost 2am then had to be up at 7:30 to get Dd ready and off to school. Hubby is a firefighter and is being promoted to Lieutenant this week which is exciting but they sprung an officers class on him. He either can do it next week, mid December(ugh baby due), early January(again newborn) or March. Hes already taken 2 week long courses over the last couple years in prep for it but I guess theres a 3rd. Its better for him to get it done now since his new position is starting next week - itll all be fresh for him. But Its 5 days all day so no rest coming up next week. Im just exhausted. Sorry for the rant. Is it December yet?


----------



## IsabellaJayne

What gestation do they measure fundal height in UK? I can’t remember with my last babies. Is it 28 weeks? I have a growth scan then too, 13th Oct!


----------



## aymz1983

IsabellaJayne said:


> What gestation do they measure fundal height in UK? I can’t remember with my last babies. Is it 28 weeks? I have a growth scan then too, 13th Oct!

I can't remember but I have my 28 week growth scan tomorrow and 28 week midwife Friday so will let you know if she does anything!


----------



## aymz1983

Thanks all for comments re cough - I would never have thought allergies! Just waiting for appt with Dr, didn't get chance to call in today so will have to do tomorrow or Thursday. OH vapes outside and definitely will not when baby around! He's working hard to reduce it, so hopefully not an issue for too much longer. Although my cough started not long after he loved in, maybe its him I'm allergic to :rofl:


----------



## aymz1983

Teafor2 said:


> Oof that sounds rough! Definitely get to your doctor and have it checked out. I had a cough a couple years ago that lasted for months. It turned out to be the result of an allergy.
> 
> I’m actually doing much better today. Still coughing a bit but not nearly as much. I’m planning to go back to work tomorrow. Dh was a bit upset when I told him as he thinks I should stay home another day to be sure, but I’m a teacher and I’ve already informed my school I’ll come back. I’m always done by 1, so at least the day is short.

Glad you're feeling better, hopefully work hasn't been too rough on day back


----------



## Skye75

I'll have to have a think about my birth stories lol! seem like such a long time ago, Beau is 9 in Jan and Tess is 8 in April!! 

The big 3 - 0 weeks today woo. The final countdown!! I feel like this last bit is going to go soooooooo slow!!


----------



## aymz1983

@Teafor2 how did you get on today at doctor?

Had 28 week growth scan today, all is well with little man, estimated 2lbs 10oz, 49th percentile. He's not head down but not quite transverse...more diagonal I suppose lol. Legs right up over his head for most of the scan, can't be comfy! 
Consultant appointment followed, she said I don't need to take aspirin as advised by midwife, but I do need to be on blood thinners, so I now have to inject myself daily until the point I go into labour. Because of higher risk with weight etc, she said it's possible they will want to discuss early induction around 37/38 weeks but as I've had 3 normal births before they might just let me go all the way. I should know more when I'm seen either at 32 or 36 weeks. 
And she's ordered me a chest X ray for cough, probably just exacerbated by squished lungs thanks to baby but wants to rule out anything bad so hopefully that will be ok.

Picture of little man, best one I've had in all the scans and yet all I can do is focus on his leg because it looks like a ghost lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> I'll have to have a think about my birth stories lol! seem like such a long time ago, Beau is 9 in Jan and Tess is 8 in April!!
> 
> The big 3 - 0 weeks today woo. The final countdown!! I feel like this last bit is going to go soooooooo slow!!

Hello from 34 weeks, where I can tell you your assessment is correct, it will go slow :tease:Lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

aymz1983 said:


> @Teafor2 how did you get on today at doctor?
> 
> Had 28 week growth scan today, all is well with little man, estimated 2lbs 10oz, 49th percentile. He's not head down but not quite transverse...more diagonal I suppose lol. Legs right up over his head for most of the scan, can't be comfy!
> Consultant appointment followed, she said I don't need to take aspirin as advised by midwife, but I do need to be on blood thinners, so I now have to inject myself daily until the point I go into labour. Because of higher risk with weight etc, she said it's possible they will want to discuss early induction around 37/38 weeks but as I've had 3 normal births before they might just let me go all the way. I should know more when I'm seen either at 32 or 36 weeks.
> And she's ordered me a chest X ray for cough, probably just exacerbated by squished lungs thanks to baby but wants to rule out anything bad so hopefully that will be ok.
> 
> Picture of little man, best one I've had in all the scans and yet all I can do is focus on his leg because it looks like a ghost lol.
> 
> View attachment 1102357

Spooky little foot!!! Lol!! Such a cute little face though!!


----------



## Skye75

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hello from 34 weeks, where I can tell you your assessment is correct, it will go slow :tease:Lol

Oh gees don't tell me that lol!! 
At least the next two weeks should go quickly, school holidays from tomorrow afternoon for two weeks.
Can't believe we only have one more term of school left until Christmas holidays. Going to be fun having a newborn and a 7 and 8yo all home for 7 weeks!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> Oh gees don't tell me that lol!!
> At least the next two weeks should go quickly, school holidays from tomorrow afternoon for two weeks.
> Can't believe we only have one more term of school left until Christmas holidays. Going to be fun having a newborn and a 7 and 8yo all home for 7 weeks!

Lovely timing!!


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> What gestation do they measure fundal height in UK? I can’t remember with my last babies. Is it 28 weeks? I have a growth scan then too, 13th Oct!

26-28 weeks but they won’t bother if you’re having growth scans x


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 I am feeling much better and the cough is mostly just in the mornings so I held out on going to the doctor for now. If it doesn’t go away in a week or so I’ll give them a call.

I had a bit of a scare with braxton hicks last night. It was quite late and dh and I dtd. About 20 minutes later, while trying to fall asleep, I started to have braxton hicks contractions. Totally painless, but I could feel they were happening. I counted them and once I got up to 5 I started to become worried. After 7 I checked the time and I’d only been in bed for 30 minutes and had 7 contractions! I went to the kitchen, had a couple glasses of water, and laid down on the couch. I used a contraction timer to keep an eye on them and they were lasting about a minute and coming every 3 minutes on average. I could tell they were getting less intense as time went on though. An hour after they started they finally stopped, but I was ready to call the emergency number for pregnant women here. I only held off because it was 2 am and I really didn’t feel like going into the hospital if I didn’t need to. 

I’ve read that braxton hicks after sex are normal, but I wasn’t sure if that falls in the normal range or not. Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Mummyto293

I feel like I need a big long moan today. I am suffering massively with pregnancy insomnia. Fall asleep fine wake up at approx 2-4am and that’s it for the day I am sooooooo exhausted!!!!!!!!! I don’t remember this with my other two. Cry. 
moan over!


----------



## Mummyto293

Teafor2 said:


> @aymz1983 I am feeling much better and the cough is mostly just in the mornings so I held out on going to the doctor for now. If it doesn’t go away in a week or so I’ll give them a call.
> 
> I had a bit of a scare with braxton hicks last night. It was quite late and dh and I dtd. About 20 minutes later, while trying to fall asleep, I started to have braxton hicks contractions. Totally painless, but I could feel they were happening. I counted them and once I got up to 5 I started to become worried. After 7 I checked the time and I’d only been in bed for 30 minutes and had 7 contractions! I went to the kitchen, had a couple glasses of water, and laid down on the couch. I used a contraction timer to keep an eye on them and they were lasting about a minute and coming every 3 minutes on average. I could tell they were getting less intense as time went on though. An hour after they started they finally stopped, but I was ready to call the emergency number for pregnant women here. I only held off because it was 2 am and I really didn’t feel like going into the hospital if I didn’t need to.
> 
> I’ve read that braxton hicks after sex are normal, but I wasn’t sure if that falls in the normal range or not. Has anyone else had a similar experience?

yes! It is really scary but I’m exactly the same. I have a very irritable uterus. If my bladder is full even a bit I will have braxton hicks pretty regularly. If I have sex/ orgasm I can have them for hourssssss! Always been the same in my last 2 pregnancies as well. You did the right thing monitoring them. If you’re ever not sure just go in and get checked to be on the safe side xx


----------



## aymz1983

Sympathise with the insomnia, you've just described my sleep patterns at the moment. I was dying my hair at 5am the other day lol. I usually find though that if I get up and have a cup of tea and read in the quiet, within about half an hour I'm ready to climb into bed and go back to sleep. Whereas if I just lay there trying to sleep I can lay awake for hours.

I also have Braxton Hicks that are painless but I've not noticed any pattern as to when they come or not. Although I have noticed them more so there's an increase but I haven't been noting when or timing (not that they are close together anyway really). So long as you are keeping an eye on then I'm sure it is all fine, especially if no pain


----------



## Teafor2

Mummyto293 said:


> yes! It is really scary but I’m exactly the same. I have a very irritable uterus. If my bladder is full even a bit I will have braxton hicks pretty regularly. If I have sex/ orgasm I can have them for hourssssss! Always been the same in my last 2 pregnancies as well. You did the right thing monitoring them. If you’re ever not sure just go in and get checked to be on the safe side xx

Thanks! It makes me feel better that I’m not the only one and that obviously you and your babies have been fine. I also get them when my bladder is full or sometimes after emptying my bladder. I’ve only have probably 15 maximum today, so about one an hour and I did have a busy day, so it seems to all be okay now.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 irritable uterus over here too. I got the flu really bad around 20 weeks with my son and im assuming from all the hacking I started getting them all day every day the entire rest of that pregnancy. This time I literally started feeling them around 9ish weeks. They werent too often but the last month or so I get them all the time. Full bladder? BH. Empty bladder? BH. Walk up stairs? BH. Get off couch? BH. Cough? BH. Eat? BH. Give my daughter some side eye? BH.
Theyre totally fine unless accompanied by pain or bleeding, etc. Just extra annoying.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 irritable uterus over here too. I got the flu really bad around 20 weeks with my son and im assuming from all the hacking I started getting them all day every day the entire rest of that pregnancy. This time I literally started feeling them around 9ish weeks. They werent too often but the last month or so I get them all the time. Full bladder? BH. Empty bladder? BH. Walk up stairs? BH. Get off couch? BH. Cough? BH. Eat? BH. Give my daughter some side eye? BH.
> Theyre totally fine unless accompanied by pain or bleeding, etc. Just extra annoying.

Yeah I get them quite a lot throughout the day for similar reasons. This is my first pregnancy that has gone longer than 6 weeks and I felt my first one at 12 weeks, so maybe I am just prone to them. It’s encouraging to hear about other women that are the same!


----------



## Teafor2

I had an extra appointment today after all the contractions I had on Friday. All looks good and my cervix length is normal. No concerns about preterm labor. The doctor said semen has prostaglandins in it which can cause the contractions and that dh should keep it out of my vagina from now on.


----------



## wannabeprego

Sadly the baby has passed away. I went into my 26 week OBGYN appointment last week on Monday and the DR couldn't find a heart beat or see any movement. I went to maternal fetal medicine the next day just to confirm everything. My family and I are heart broken and in shock. Everything was just fine with the baby, and than in the blink of an eye, it wasn't anymore. I most likely won't be on here for a while, just because I am grieving the loss. I have a c-section scheduled soon. I am sad and not sure how to process all of this. I need some time. I don't have the heart to tell my 2 daughters just yet, they are both so excited about having a baby sister. My son has special needs and I don't think he understands the pregnancy. but i have told all of my family and friends. 

I don't know what I am going to do next. I have four frozen embryos left, but I am going to take a year to heal and get healthy again, get my BP back under control, loose the weight I have gained. 

I know I have missed a lot on this thread because of what just happened, but I wish all of you ladies the very best. I hope that all of you girls have happy and healthy babies, and quick recoveries. Congrats on any births that I have missed. XOXO


----------



## IsabellaJayne

wannabeprego said:


> Sadly the baby has passed away. I went into my 26 week OBGYN appointment last week on Monday and the DR couldn't find a heart beat or see any movement. I went to maternal fetal medicine the next day just to confirm everything. My family and I are heart broken and in shock. Everything was just fine with the baby, and than in the blink of an eye, it wasn't anymore. I most likely won't be on here for a while, just because I am grieving the loss. I have a c-section scheduled soon. I am sad and not sure how to process all of this. I need some time. I don't have the heart to tell my 2 daughters just yet, they are both so excited about having a baby sister. My son has special needs and I don't think he understands the pregnancy. but i have told all of my family and friends.
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do next. I have four frozen embryos left, but I am going to take a year to heal and get healthy again, get my BP back under control, loose the weight I have gained.
> 
> I know I have missed a lot on this thread because of what just happened, but I wish all of you ladies the very best. I hope that all of you girls have happy and healthy babies, and quick recoveries. Congrats on any births that I have missed. XOXO

omg i am so sorry. I don’t even know what to say to you! Im utterly heartbroken and devastated for you and all your family. How cruel! I am so so sorry


----------



## xxmyheartxx

wannabeprego said:


> Sadly the baby has passed away. I went into my 26 week OBGYN appointment last week on Monday and the DR couldn't find a heart beat or see any movement. I went to maternal fetal medicine the next day just to confirm everything. My family and I are heart broken and in shock. Everything was just fine with the baby, and than in the blink of an eye, it wasn't anymore. I most likely won't be on here for a while, just because I am grieving the loss. I have a c-section scheduled soon. I am sad and not sure how to process all of this. I need some time. I don't have the heart to tell my 2 daughters just yet, they are both so excited about having a baby sister. My son has special needs and I don't think he understands the pregnancy. but i have told all of my family and friends.
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do next. I have four frozen embryos left, but I am going to take a year to heal and get healthy again, get my BP back under control, loose the weight I have gained.
> 
> I know I have missed a lot on this thread because of what just happened, but I wish all of you ladies the very best. I hope that all of you girls have happy and healthy babies, and quick recoveries. Congrats on any births that I have missed. XOXO

I am so sorry for your loss of your baby girl. Sending you and your family love and prayers xxx


----------



## Teafor2

@wannabeprego I’m so sorry and in complete shock to hear this. I can’t even imagine what you and your family must be feeling right now. I’m sending you so much love <3


----------



## Mummyto293

wannabeprego said:


> Sadly the baby has passed away. I went into my 26 week OBGYN appointment last week on Monday and the DR couldn't find a heart beat or see any movement. I went to maternal fetal medicine the next day just to confirm everything. My family and I are heart broken and in shock. Everything was just fine with the baby, and than in the blink of an eye, it wasn't anymore. I most likely won't be on here for a while, just because I am grieving the loss. I have a c-section scheduled soon. I am sad and not sure how to process all of this. I need some time. I don't have the heart to tell my 2 daughters just yet, they are both so excited about having a baby sister. My son has special needs and I don't think he understands the pregnancy. but i have told all of my family and friends.
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do next. I have four frozen embryos left, but I am going to take a year to heal and get healthy again, get my BP back under control, loose the weight I have gained.
> 
> I know I have missed a lot on this thread because of what just happened, but I wish all of you ladies the very best. I hope that all of you girls have happy and healthy babies, and quick recoveries. Congrats on any births that I have missed. XOXO

Words just aren’t enough… I am so so incredibly sorry!


----------



## aymz1983

wannabeprego said:


> Sadly the baby has passed away. I went into my 26 week OBGYN appointment last week on Monday and the DR couldn't find a heart beat or see any movement. I went to maternal fetal medicine the next day just to confirm everything. My family and I are heart broken and in shock. Everything was just fine with the baby, and than in the blink of an eye, it wasn't anymore. I most likely won't be on here for a while, just because I am grieving the loss. I have a c-section scheduled soon. I am sad and not sure how to process all of this. I need some time. I don't have the heart to tell my 2 daughters just yet, they are both so excited about having a baby sister. My son has special needs and I don't think he understands the pregnancy. but i have told all of my family and friends.
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do next. I have four frozen embryos left, but I am going to take a year to heal and get healthy again, get my BP back under control, loose the weight I have gained.
> 
> I know I have missed a lot on this thread because of what just happened, but I wish all of you ladies the very best. I hope that all of you girls have happy and healthy babies, and quick recoveries. Congrats on any births that I have missed. XOXO

I am so so sorry to hear this, much love to you and your family x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wannabeprego said:


> Sadly the baby has passed away. I went into my 26 week OBGYN appointment last week on Monday and the DR couldn't find a heart beat or see any movement. I went to maternal fetal medicine the next day just to confirm everything. My family and I are heart broken and in shock. Everything was just fine with the baby, and than in the blink of an eye, it wasn't anymore. I most likely won't be on here for a while, just because I am grieving the loss. I have a c-section scheduled soon. I am sad and not sure how to process all of this. I need some time. I don't have the heart to tell my 2 daughters just yet, they are both so excited about having a baby sister. My son has special needs and I don't think he understands the pregnancy. but i have told all of my family and friends.
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do next. I have four frozen embryos left, but I am going to take a year to heal and get healthy again, get my BP back under control, loose the weight I have gained.
> 
> I know I have missed a lot on this thread because of what just happened, but I wish all of you ladies the very best. I hope that all of you girls have happy and healthy babies, and quick recoveries. Congrats on any births that I have missed. XOXO

This is so shocking and absolutely heartbreaking. I’m so incredibly sorry for you loss mama. Hugs and healing.


----------



## playgirl666

@wannabeprego omg there is no words, I am so so sorry, thoughts are with u all x


----------



## Rach87

How devastating @wannabeprego Im so deeply sorry. Hope you and your family are able to heal.


----------



## kiki1234

Wannabeprego: I am so so sorry to hear this. Heartbreaking. Thoughts and prayers are with you.

I thought I would share a brief update as I don't hop on to update much. lol. 23 weeks tomorrow. Anatomy scan 3 weeks ago showed a healthy baby. I do have an odd shaped placenta and slight bleed still but no other issues noted. Feeling good! We are still team green!


----------



## Teafor2

I’ve got a tmi question... anyone dealing with increased bowel movements? The last couple days I’ve been going like 3-4 times a day. I’ve also started getting some pelvic girdle pain right in the middle of my pubic bone. I’m wondering if my levels of relaxin are increasing and maybe that’s causing both? I always hear about constipation in pregnancy. I haven’t had any and now I’m having the opposite!


----------



## Rach87

@kiki1234 did they say the shape of the placenta will have any effect on baby or going full term? Glad all else looked ok, sorry about the bleed.

@Teafor2 no idea. I was going non stop the first half now its slowed a bit - but I am taking iron tabs so that stops things moving annoyingly. But could be relaxin - everythings constantly stretching and adjusting. I find some days even on iron tabs I can go a couple times. Some times when baby is super active it upsets my tummy and I can go more often - like shes punching my bowels getting things going so she has more room to somersault LOL


----------



## Rach87

30 weeks today!!!! Still not decided on a name. So far the front runner is Tessa, but we also like Sadie. Completely lost on a middle name. I actually like Tessa James but hubby is an adamant no - James is 100% a boys name. I might just use the same middle name as my dd if we cant think of anything else which would be Tessa Nadine. I dont love the way it looks together but were running out of time and have no other ideas


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 Thanks! Tessa is a cute name. It looks like your belly has really popped out! So cute!


----------



## Skye75

wannabeprego said:


> Sadly the baby has passed away. I went into my 26 week OBGYN appointment last week on Monday and the DR couldn't find a heart beat or see any movement. I went to maternal fetal medicine the next day just to confirm everything. My family and I are heart broken and in shock. Everything was just fine with the baby, and than in the blink of an eye, it wasn't anymore. I most likely won't be on here for a while, just because I am grieving the loss. I have a c-section scheduled soon. I am sad and not sure how to process all of this. I need some time. I don't have the heart to tell my 2 daughters just yet, they are both so excited about having a baby sister. My son has special needs and I don't think he understands the pregnancy. but i have told all of my family and friends.
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do next. I have four frozen embryos left, but I am going to take a year to heal and get healthy again, get my BP back under control, loose the weight I have gained.
> 
> I know I have missed a lot on this thread because of what just happened, but I wish all of you ladies the very best. I hope that all of you girls have happy and healthy babies, and quick recoveries. Congrats on any births that I have missed. XOXO

Oh my, I am so so sorry to hear your news. That is absolutely heartbreaking. Wishing you and your family all the best with delivering little one and healing xxx


----------



## Skye75

@Rach87 Well I'm a vote for Tessa, that's my 7yo's name haha!! Lovely name but I am biased. 

Been a busy week for me, school hoildays and my mum fell over her cat and broke her arm very badly so I've had to run her around to emergency the other night and then surgery on Thursday and do all her cooking etc. 
Went up the hospital to take her stuff for her Friday morning and I slipped over on the crosswalk paint out the front. Ugh. Ended up having a small bleed, and had to stay in L&D all day having tests done. Had a ultrasound to check baby and he's all fine and my placenta has moved up so that's awesome news. He is currently 3.8lb apparently, 32 weeks on Wednesday. The midwives wanted me to stay overnight because that's protocol if you have a fall but all my tests came back clear and I only live 5 mins away so I discharged myself. Haven't had any further issues luckily.


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> @Rach87 Well I'm a vote for Tessa, that's my 7yo's name haha!! Lovely name but I am biased.
> 
> Been a busy week for me, school hoildays and my mum fell over her cat and broke her arm very badly so I've had to run her around to emergency the other night and then surgery on Thursday and do all her cooking etc.
> Went up the hospital to take her stuff for her Friday morning and I slipped over on the crosswalk paint out the front. Ugh. Ended up having a small bleed, and had to stay in L&D all day having tests done. Had a ultrasound to check baby and he's all fine and my placenta has moved up so that's awesome news. He is currently 3.8lb apparently, 32 weeks on Wednesday. The midwives wanted me to stay overnight because that's protocol if you have a fall but all my tests came back clear and I only live 5 mins away so I discharged myself. Haven't had any further issues luckily.

A fall and a bleed sounds scary! Glad to hear everything seems to be okay.


----------



## Mummyto293

Skye75 said:


> @Rach87 Well I'm a vote for Tessa, that's my 7yo's name haha!! Lovely name but I am biased.
> 
> Been a busy week for me, school hoildays and my mum fell over her cat and broke her arm very badly so I've had to run her around to emergency the other night and then surgery on Thursday and do all her cooking etc.
> Went up the hospital to take her stuff for her Friday morning and I slipped over on the crosswalk paint out the front. Ugh. Ended up having a small bleed, and had to stay in L&D all day having tests done. Had a ultrasound to check baby and he's all fine and my placenta has moved up so that's awesome news. He is currently 3.8lb apparently, 32 weeks on Wednesday. The midwives wanted me to stay overnight because that's protocol if you have a fall but all my tests came back clear and I only live 5 mins away so I discharged myself. Haven't had any further issues luckily.

Glad you’re ok! X


----------



## Teafor2

Had a prenatal appointment today. Got my pertussis booster and a referral to physio to discuss the fact that I broke my lower back 12 years ago and have a bent tailbone. They’re going to see if it will effect labor or possibly the effectiveness of an epidural.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Is anyone else incredibly uncomfortable already? I’m only 27 weeks but the pain beneath my ribs is unbearable. Linked to constipation maybe? It’s so sore and tight across my belly!


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> Is anyone else incredibly uncomfortable already? I’m only 27 weeks but the pain beneath my ribs is unbearable. Linked to constipation maybe? It’s so sore and tight across my belly!

Yeppp im uncomfortable at night I’m ok in the day usually but babies bum is wedged in my ribs. I’m 30+2 today. rib pain could also be linked to pre eclampsia ? If it’s like a burning pain x


----------



## Rach87

Goodness @Skye75 sounds like a really rough day! Glad everythings ok. can I be nosy and ask dd’s middle name? If not no worries :)

Yep uncomfortable here too. My nausea seems to have come back also. :cry: Definitely my last baby. This pregnancy has been just awful. Plus I wanted to be done having babies by 30 - had my son 1 month after turning 31 - we were done until I got the baby bug. But I honestly dont think my body could handle this again in another couple years. Im just shattered this time.

@Teafor2 ouch! Hope it doesnt interfere with anything.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 that sounds slightly terrifying. I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## aymz1983

What a worrying time @Skye75 , hope everything has settled down for you now

I'm uncomfortable @IsabellaJayne but nothing like you are describing...maybe mention to midwife or GP? 

How is everyone else doing? Have my 32 weeks scan and follow up consultant appointment in a couple of weeks, hopefully they will be able to let me know more on what they want for me. The last appointment they mentioned c section or induction (although still possible to let me go naturally) but re reading notes back yesterday it sounds like they would favour c section over anything else. So I've been doing my homework on those options as I've never had c section or induction. I'd prefer to go naturally but I do like the idea of knowing when baby would be here and not running the risk of him turning up Christmas!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I’m just coming back from maternity. Wanted to see my due to my previous pre-eclampsia. I was confident it was gas pains and it is, thank god! But wow, who knew gas could be so painful?!


----------



## Skye75

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. \

@Teafor2 I'm in a similar position, I fractured my T3, T4, T5 last year! 

@Rach87 Tessa's middle name is Grace :)


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. \
> 
> @Teafor2 I'm in a similar position, I fractured my T3, T4, T5 last year!
> 
> @Rach87 Tessa's middle name is Grace :)

Oof! How is your back holding up? I had a burst fracture of my L1, which means my vertebrae actually shattered. My back pain has been fine, but I’m worried about that plus the bent tailbone affecting an epidural. I need to know if it’s off the table so that I can mentally prepare for definitely doing a birth without it. I’d like to try to go without an epidural regardless, but I’ve never given birth before so no idea how well (or not well) I’ll cope with the pain. I’m also worried about the tailbone getting in the way of baby’s head.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wannabeprego 
Oh my gosh I have no words. I'm so saddened to hear of ure loss. My heart is breaking for you and ure family.
I'm speechless. U are in my prayers. This is absolutely horrible :cry:


----------



## Skye75

@Teafor2 mine is holding up surprisingly well so far anyway!! 

Hard to know how you'll handle the pain, I have quite a high pain tolerance and I've opted for the epi each time and will do so again if it is an option. Hopefully there isn't to much scar tissue in the way for mine.


----------



## Rach87

Growth scan day! Everything is perfect, baby is 3lbs 7oz :cloud9: We caught her yawning, making kissy faces and trying to open her eyes.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Growth scan day! Everything is perfect, baby is 3lbs 7oz :cloud9: We caught her yawning, making kissy faces and trying to open her eyes.
> 
> View attachment 1102800
> View attachment 1102801
> View attachment 1102802
> View attachment 1102803

She's a good size baby hon. Lush pics. My little man was 3lbs exactly at my 30+ weeks 4d scan. Ure bump has really popped too.
Can't believe u ladies are all in the home stretch now.
Not long now to go eeeeek.


----------



## Skye75

Beautiful pics @Rach87 :D


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 So cute! 

@Suggerhoney Good to hear from you! Hope you and baby boy are adjusting well!


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies! Im hoping she’s around the same weight as my others. Dd was 1 day early at 7lb 1oz and ds was 8 days early at 6 lbs 7oz. Figuring if he had stayed in another week he’d have been right about 7lbs too. According to my others scans shes right on target with their weight/size for this gestation. Thankfully I birth smaller babies and then they hit their growth spurt to the 90th percentile!! Lol 

I may attempt no epidural this time. With my son it was barely in 5-10 min and hadnt really numbed much of anything before he came out so I feel like I could do it again. 

Also not sure why but all of a sudden Im panicked I wont make it to the hospital in time. Were about 35 min away. :shock: From water breaking to son born was like 15 minutes. But I was in labor for over 2 days with him. Probably just single digit week countdown jitters and the reality setting in that Im about to deal with the newborn stage all over again. :baby: Ahh!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach I had Harley at 37+1 weeks and he was 7lb 3oz. He was 3lb exactly at 30 weeks. 
But all babies grow differently. 
A lady in our October group has just had her 6th baby. All her babies were 8lbs something so she fully expected expected 8lb one again. 
Well he ended up being over 10 lbs. She cudnt believe it. She wasn't even that big bless her. 


@Teafor2 
I'm doing good hon. Very very tired but u know. Haha. 
He is 5 weeks old on Sunday and now weighs 8lbs. 
He was 7lbs 3oz born but by day 6 had dropped to 6lb 5oz so he's only diddy and still is diddy. 
He is still in tiny baby clothes I'm just waiting for him to move up to first size and then after that it will be 0-3. 

We will be ttc again sometime next year. 
I'm not in no rush even tho I turn 42 in Dec which I is cutting it fine but just want to enjoy Harley first. 

Still can't believe how close u all are now.
Esp u @Rach87 and @Skye75 its flying. 

Can't believe there is a may/June due date group now it's crazy. 
Don't seem 5 minutes ago we were all ttc and in the 2ww testing group. 
Time flies for sure.


----------



## Teafor2

Was going back and looking at my belly photos. I haven’t shared any yet so thought I’d share some progression photos. 5 weeks vs. 27 weeks! I can’t believe that difference when I see them next to each other!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Cute pics @Rach87 

cute bump @Teafor2 its so neat and tidy! 

28 weeks today! Wooo! I have my first growth scan on Wednesday. Appointments will come thick and fast now. 9 weeks until section. Eek! Im feeling weirdly uncomfortable for only 28 weeks. Im not even that big.


----------



## Teafor2

IsabellaJayne said:


> Cute pics @Rach87
> 
> cute bump @Teafor2 its so neat and tidy!
> 
> 28 weeks today! Wooo! I have my first growth scan on Wednesday. Appointments will come thick and fast now. 9 weeks until section. Eek! Im feeling weirdly uncomfortable for only 28 weeks. Im not even that big.
> 
> View attachment 1102836

Cute! I feel so uncomfortable at the end of the day and just so big... I can’t imagine how I’ll feel in 10 weeks time!


----------



## Rach87

Great little bump @Teafor2 !! 

love your hair @IsabellaJayne 

31 weeks here! Having a range of emotions lol. Few days ago panic set in, yesterday and today just loving my wriggly peanut and cant wait to hold her. Oh hormones, youre so fun.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lovely bumps ladies


----------



## Rach87

Anyone else started to get really wiped out after minimal exertion? I know i was sick for like 6 weeks and just finally getting over it so I’m sure that doesn’t help but man i feel like this is too early to be dealing with this already. Literally had to lay down during ds nap (thank God he actually took one today its about a 1 in 7 chance) fell asleep for 20-30 min and just laid there for an hour. I just want to sit on the couch all day and not move. So overly exhausted. Which really stinks since my brain has been in full blown nesting mode for weeks. 

On the happy side of pregnancy - shopping!! Narrowed down the bedside bassinet we’ll be getting and a few other odds and ends. Anyone else getting the shopping bug for babe?


----------



## Teafor2

I definitely have the shopping bug! Did a little shopping spree on some clothing and a car seat the other day. Also feeling super tired when I come home from work. I’m a teacher so I’m on my feet all day and I’m up at 6 every morning. I teach 4th grade and my kiddos have been really high energy lately as well!


----------



## Skye75

I feel pretty wiped too, but trying to keep busy! only a couple of things to get now, a rocker and the cot and breast pump. We have a bassinette though so if by chance bub does come early he will have that to sleep in. Ordered my pram 2 days ago, Milo Stroller and I got a free color pack with it so chose the blue one. Got the capsule with it as a bundle so that's sorted too. 
His birth announcement thingo came the other day, and his birth announcement swaddle set :D 

33 weeks tomorrow..

Has anyone else started their hospital bag? My bag came the other day so I've started getting things today for it. 

This is my list so far 

Hospital bag: 
Perineal spray
Bubba & Bump disposable maternity underwear x2 packs ✓
Maternity Pads x2 packs ✓
Pyjamas x2 sets 
Loose shirt x 2 
Dressing gown
Slippers
Lip balm 
Deodorant ✓
Hair ties ✓
Toothbrush/tooth paste ✓
Mouth wash ✓
Pillow 
Charger 
Lollies ✓
Chips
Gatorade
Enclosed shoes for dad (in case of emergency C/S)


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> I feel pretty wiped too, but trying to keep busy! only a couple of things to get now, a rocker and the cot and breast pump. We have a bassinette though so if by chance bub does come early he will have that to sleep in. Ordered my pram 2 days ago, Milo Stroller and I got a free color pack with it so chose the blue one. Got the capsule with it as a bundle so that's sorted too.
> His birth announcement thingo came the other day, and his birth announcement swaddle set :D
> 
> 33 weeks tomorrow..
> 
> Has anyone else started their hospital bag? My bag came the other day so I've started getting things today for it.
> 
> This is my list so far
> 
> Hospital bag:
> Perineal spray
> Bubba & Bump disposable maternity underwear x2 packs ✓
> Maternity Pads x2 packs ✓
> Pyjamas x2 sets
> Loose shirt x 2
> Dressing gown
> Slippers
> Lip balm
> Deodorant ✓
> Hair ties ✓
> Toothbrush/tooth paste ✓
> Mouth wash ✓
> Pillow
> Charger
> Lollies ✓
> Chips
> Gatorade
> Enclosed shoes for dad (in case of emergency C/S)
> 
> View attachment 1102917

Loving the list! I’m definitely in full nesting mode. I’ve been sewing a new cover for a hand me down nursing pillow and some muslin burp clothes. The ones with cute prints are so expensive, but so much cheaper to make your own!


----------



## Rach87

Love the announcement! So cute! Wish we could pin down a name so I could plan something ahead of time like that. I think we might be leaning towards Sadie now. The kids still choose Tessa every time but Sadie flows better with our last name. 

Havent started with a hospital bag yet - Im a procrastinator when it comes to that. :-$ I still need to figure out coming home outfit for baby. Its funny Ive had 2 summer babies and this is my first winter baby so I feel like a first time mom having no clue what to pack/buy for her clothes wise. Lol 

Anyone have previous winter babies with tips of how many onesies, hats, sleepers, etc for winter newborn I would much appreciate!


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 oh my I couldnt imagine having to deal with an entire classroom of rowdy kids all day! My two have me mentally and physically drained at the end of the day and now my dd started 1st grade I only have 1 for 7 hours and hes exhausting lol. 

wondering if this timing is baby growth spurt for us all to be feeling extra tired? That or might just be weather related. Soooo not looking forward to daylight savings time change. That always throws me for a loop for a couple weeks and Im already starting off half dead. Ugh.


----------



## aymz1983

I with you on the tiredness/lack of energy, it doesnt matter how long or well I slept, within an hour or two I'm ready for bed again! It sounds awful but I just cant be bothered with anything. 
We have a lot of things already, just need to get the pram set which I will do end of month ish,plus some sheets etc. Parents have bought things too which has helped. I'm just ready for the end now, 9 weeks until due date but may be less depending on what consultants say. 9 weeks..I can do that, I think lol


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> Love the announcement! So cute! Wish we could pin down a name so I could plan something ahead of time like that. I think we might be leaning towards Sadie now. The kids still choose Tessa every time but Sadie flows better with our last name.
> 
> Havent started with a hospital bag yet - Im a procrastinator when it comes to that. :-$ I still need to figure out coming home outfit for baby. Its funny Ive had 2 summer babies and this is my first winter baby so I feel like a first time mom having no clue what to pack/buy for her clothes wise. Lol
> 
> Anyone have previous winter babies with tips of how many onesies, hats, sleepers, etc for winter newborn I would much appreciate!

I’ve had a winter baby and a summer baby. I think x 10 of each is a good amount for washing and if you have a very sickly baby. 
we have different sizes over here. I have about 10 first size baby grows/sleepy suits I think you call them which are up to 7lb 8 (so small ish). Then 10 new born in up to ten pounds and ten 0-3 months. Same goes for vests (10 in each size) 
I’ve got about 5 cardigans in new born size too. Only because I love a knitted cardigan on a new born! X


----------



## Mummyto293

When is everyone going on maternity leave ? I had planned 39 weeks but have moved it to 38 weeks now as I’m exhausting working full time with 2 young kids!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

All my baby shopping is done except things I need for my hospital bag (pads, nightwear etc) 
I’m on mat leave from 34 weeks because I have annual leave to use from work which is amazing. It won’t actually kick into mat leave until I’m 38 weeks! So yes all set and excited. I’m so uncomfortable in bed, I’m struggling to sleep. I’m only happy when moving around and walking etc


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Growth scan day!! Im so excited to see her. Feels like ages ago since my 20 week scan!


----------



## aymz1983

On mat leave from 37 weeks but taking a week off as leave before so I'll leave when I'm 36 weeks. 5 weeks and counting ha


----------



## Teafor2

Maternity leave starts here 28 days before due date... so at 36 weeks. 

We are about to start a kitchen/living room renovation in about 2 weeks! Really want it done before she’s born but I’m beginning to feel stressed about the process of getting it done. Plus we’ll be without a kitchen for about 3 weeks and I’m just imagining myself huge and washing dishes in a plastic tub of water. It will be so much better once the layout of our living room and kitchen are different though!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm currently on sick because of blood pressure and I'm so bored! Ive still got 2 weeks annual leave to take as well so my mat leave will kick in at 38 weeks.
Had protein in urine yesterday so that's being sent off to the lab. 
Was admitted last weekend again as blood pressure went to 192/95,had to have a ct scan on brain as wanted to rule blood clot, all clear thankfully.
I need to get sorted, though I will just spend a day shopping probably at the end of the month to get what we need.
Can't believe we are onto single digit for week countdown for some of us eekkk! Babies will be here before we know it!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Sorry about your bp @xxmyheartxx I hope it settles! 

growth scan went well, she’s average of 2lbs 6oz. Measuring 10th centile but no concerns. She is breech as it stands. My BP was perfect today 116/62 and no protein in urine. So the meds seem to be doing well at keeping my Pre-E at bay for now. They have also said they aim to deliver at 39 weeks if my BP stays controlled instead of 37 weeks


----------



## Mummyto293

Glad everyone’s doing relatively well! Not long now is it can’t believe how fast this pregnancy has gone but it’s slowing down now I feel. Nearly 32 weeks …
Been in for reduced movements today all fine and kicked up a storm in the Monitor. Just happy they are ok in there! 
I have everything shoved in the loft for the baby we don’t have enough room this time for a nursery until we move house next year so I feel very unorganised. Starting to feel this baby may come earlier than my others too so planning on getting hospital bag packed around 34 week mark and hopefully start getting some things sorted when I’m on annual leave next month! X


----------



## aymz1983

I didn't think of it as single digit weeks countdown, yay! 31 weeks today. Growth scan and consultant next Weds so going they will talk again about inducing early (or maybe even c section going by my notes from last time)

Has anyone noticed a change in Braxton Hicks? I've had them painlessly for several weeks now, would just feel bump go hard but now that is still the case but it feels more like mild period cramp at the same time. Nothing to get worried about, it's still not at all painful, I'm just aware. Been 10 years since last pregnancy and don't remember what happened in that!


----------



## kmpreston

@Mummyto293 I’m not officially starting maternity leave until 39+3 as that is the first day back at school after the Christmas holidays. Technically though my last day of work will be 36+4 when we finish for Christmas. 

as for shopping, I just don’t feel like I can afford it. I am really lucky that we kept all the big items from our daughter 4 years ago and my mum is going to buy us two of the last 3 biggies (mattress and light fitting for her room). We haven’t started her room yet as my sister in law is still living with us at the moment. We should be able to get cracking with it in November. But aside from paint and bedding we don’t really have much to do for there.

the nappies, wipes, milk, hospital bag stuff will have to wait til December now I think which is kinda scary, though I’ll only be 34 weeks at the start of Dec so it isn’t pushing it tooooooo much We shouldn’t be feeling so strapped for the cash but I’m putting as much as I can away for maternity leave and what’s left is dealing with Christmas so it’s a timing thing really


----------



## kmpreston

aymz1983 said:


> I didn't think of it as single digit weeks countdown, yay! 31 weeks today. Growth scan and consultant next Weds so going they will talk again about inducing early (or maybe even c section going by my notes from last time)
> 
> Has anyone noticed a change in Braxton Hicks? I've had them painlessly for several weeks now, would just feel bump go hard but now that is still the case but it feels more like mild period cramp at the same time. Nothing to get worried about, it's still not at all painful, I'm just aware. Been 10 years since last pregnancy and don't remember what happened in that!


My braxton hicks have been painless hard bump for about 6 weeks but now all of a sudden I do get some cramps with the odd one and also had one I have to breathe through the other day.
It’s also now being set off by everything - need to pee *squeeze*, stand up *squeeze*, walk more than a minute *squeeze*, sit still/drive *squeeze*
It’s going to be a long 13 weeks at this rate!


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @Mummyto293 ! My target registry completion coupon starts in a couple days - i’ll add a bunch of bodysuits and sleepers to my list!

Not sure I even get maternity leave - probably need to figure that out lol. I only work 1 day a week but its a very busy on your feet for 9 hours type and Ive already told my manager my body cant handle that anymore. My back is absolutely shot by end of day, my sciatica kicks up and I can barely walk and needs a couple days to recover after and I cant push myself into a lupus flair and risk damage to baby or myself. Shes so amazing and Ive been with her 3 years - she knows I love working and bust my butt so shes more than happy to accommodate thankfully. I’ll be only doing a couple/few hours a week now until I cant do that either. 

@Mummyto293 glad babys ok

@aymz1983 my BH are ridiculous. And for some reason the last few nights Ive been getting a ton when just watching tv at the end of day on the couch - like every 5-10 min for a couple hours. Makes no sense as its when Im resting. My body be crazy. Hoping all that uteran workout will mean baby comes with one push :haha:

@IsabellaJayne great news bp is controlled! Glad baby is well even if teeny. My dd always measured between 10-30% during scans and she came only 1 day early and 7 lbs. I wouldnt be worried unless her centiles drop :)

@kmpreston awesome you kept everything. We gave it alllll away after my ds was born bc we were so “done”. Jokes on us I guess. Had to start from scratch on the big items - bassinet, carrier, bouncer, jumper. Still have a crib thankfully as ds still uses sometimes. My friend had a dd last november so is giving me all her clothes which is amazing. 

Just started ordering my stuff too. Breast pads, pump, lanolin, oh my. :wacko: Will pack my hospital bag probably after 36/37 weeks


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 I’ve noticed my braxton hicks are a bit more intense than before. I wouldn’t say they’re painful but they make me feel as if I’m about to pee myself and they are a bit uncomfortable. I’ve had a couple that I’ve had to breathe through not because of pain, but just trying not to pee myself while out!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @xxmyheartxx I go so stir crazy I couldnt imagine being stuck on bedrest. Hope it goes quick for you or the bp settles down and pre-e stays away!


----------



## Rach87

…..And so it begins…..

Good thing my nursing pads are en route.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> …..And so it begins…..
> View attachment 1102967
> 
> Good thing my nursing pads are en route.

Haha I’ve also been leaking a bit of colostrum for weeks now, but nowhere near enough to go through a shirt!


----------



## Skye75

My BH's have been a bit hectic the last day or so and feeling crampy like my period and some back pain.. Getting a bit more real now lol!! Have my 34 week appointment on Monday, so hoping to get an answer out of my OB about what the plan will be with birth, if I'll be induced a bit earlier or wait and see. I'm kind of hoping I will be induced again, as dd's birth was only 3 hours.. and getting a fair bit of back pain now. 37/38 week induction would be music to my ears lol!!


----------



## Teafor2

Anyone else have a baby that loves hanging out in their ribs? I think she’s diagonally head down with her legs and feet stuck up under my right ribs most of the time!


----------



## Mummyto293

Been in hospital again today. Woke up with bright red bleeding. I was sooooo panicked I started crying. ctg was fine and had a scan which shows baby is weighing around 4lb 4 and they examined me. They don’t know what’s caused it. It’s stopping now and is more like a mucousy bloody show. Thankfully baby is kicking and seems absolutely fine. 

I’m resting in bed now and thinking of getting my hospital bag ready this weekend as I realise I don’t have anything ready incase I have to stay over night or go in again I don’t even have pads. So I’m going to online shop whilst I’m stuck in bed! ​


----------



## Skye75

@Mummyto293 oh that is scary!! fingers crossed for no more bleeding. Good idea to start getting your bag ready in case you need to go in again early or unexpectedly again!!


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 mine loves my bladder. Shes head down with her hands and feet near her face so all the action is down low. Its super comfortable. Lol I do get the occasional swift kick to the ribs which makes me jump a little. I think she’s shifted to facing out bc Ive gotten a ton of kicks/punches high center tummy. Which is probably why Ive been sooo uncomfortable. I feel like my lower back muscles and tummy skin are being ripped apart. :(

ugh @Mummyto293 you poor thing, cant catch a break. Glad the bleeding turned out to be nothing. I forget did you have a low lying placenta? My last scan they said mine looked like it had moved enough but I’ll still need a transvaginal scan to make sure there werent any blood vessels left behind near the cervix. Its weird this is the 3rd time my placenta has been low/covering and Ive never heard that before that some could be left behind.


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 mine loves my bladder. Shes head down with her hands and feet near her face so all the action is down low. Its super comfortable. Lol I do get the occasional swift kick to the ribs which makes me jump a little. I think she’s shifted to facing out bc Ive gotten a ton of kicks/punches high center tummy. Which is probably why Ive been sooo uncomfortable. I feel like my lower back muscles and tummy skin are being ripped apart. :(
> 
> ugh @Mummyto293 you poor thing, cant catch a break. Glad the bleeding turned out to be nothing. I forget did you have a low lying placenta? My last scan they said mine looked like it had moved enough but I’ll still need a transvaginal scan to make sure there werent any blood vessels left behind near the cervix. Its weird this is the 3rd time my placenta has been low/covering and Ive never heard that before that some could be left behind.


No my placenta is anterior high it was low at 16 weeks but nowhere near now. They have no idea what caused the bleeding. 
Not going to lie my anxiety is through the roof now. Feel like baby is definitely not as active this last week either. As soon as I get used to a pattern it changes... I’m not sure if it’s changed position but the ctgs have all been good and my ultrasound was perfect. Stressful. I can’t wait for them to be here to know they’re healthy and safe ! X


----------



## Teafor2

@Mummyto293 That’s so scary. Glad to hear everything seems to be okay. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Rach87

@Mummyto293 my little seems to go through a few days of super active then a few days of quiet. Hopefully its just that but of course bad timing for bub to be quiet right after a scare. Hugs to you mama.


----------



## Rach87

Well my twice weekly NST appts start Tuesday. Ugh. I thought I had until 34/36 weeks but nope MFM recommended 32 weeks. I guess the only upside from constantly going to appts is it makes the 3rd tri go much quicker. Downside is Im so exhausted and just want to rest but have appts every day hubby is off work. 

In exciting news all the baby gear started trickling in this week! Activity mat, jumper, car seat, mama supplies, yippee!

how is everyone doing the nursery? I cant for the life of me decide on a theme. With dd1 I did a woodland theme, ds was nautical. I want something simple and clean but cant find anything I like. Will probably have to piece it together somehow.


----------



## Mummyto293

Teafor2 said:


> @Mummyto293 That’s so scary. Glad to hear everything seems to be okay. How many weeks are you now?

Thank you. I’m 32+2 now x


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> Well my twice weekly NST appts start Tuesday. Ugh. I thought I had until 34/36 weeks but nope MFM recommended 32 weeks. I guess the only upside from constantly going to appts is it makes the 3rd tri go much quicker. Downside is Im so exhausted and just want to rest but have appts every day hubby is off work.
> 
> In exciting news all the baby gear started trickling in this week! Activity mat, jumper, car seat, mama supplies, yippee!
> 
> how is everyone doing the nursery? I cant for the life of me decide on a theme. With dd1 I did a woodland theme, ds was nautical. I want something simple and clean but cant find anything I like. Will probably have to piece it together somehow.

Are you having the NSTs because of the lupus ? (If I remember rightly)… slightly annoying but must offer a lot of reassurance! unfortunately this babe doesn’t have a bedroom until we move house. However I would most likely have just gone a white and grey as we don’t know the sex. My son we did a nice zoo animal theme with one back yellow lemon coloured wall the rest right. It was cute x


----------



## Skye75

Well had my OB appointment today, baby will be officially getting his eviction notice at 38+5 - planned induction. 34 days away!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Skye75 said:


> Well had my OB appointment today, baby will be officially getting his eviction notice at 38+5 - planned induction. 34 days away!!

Eekkk how exciting!!!


----------



## Rach87

@Mummyto293 yes good memory! It does offer some reassurance, but because of covid they no longer allow kids in the office so I have to make my appts when hubby is home and then figure out my work day around it too :( 

@Skye75 oh my!!!!! Thats crazy close! Ah!!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Omg @Skye75 that is so so close!!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

53 days until eviction for me and it feels like a lifetime away! 

25 days until maternity leave starts! 

22 days until growth scan! 

Everything is a countdown now haha! 

glad things seem to be calming down @Mummyto293 

Exciting @Rach87 appointments definitely make the third tri go faster!


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 That’s so soon! How are you feeling about it? Ready?

@Rach87 We aren’t doing the nursery yet... will be leaving the guest room as it is for now. We have enough going on with the kitchen renovation and I figure she’ll be in our room at first anyway. I don’t think we’ll go for any kind of theme once we do though... just make the room look nice and something she can grow into.


----------



## Mummyto293

So exciting @Skye75 !!

I’ve never been induced or had a date just waited for spontaneous labour kind of wish I had a date so I can get the kids sorted! Xx


----------



## Skye75

So not ready haha, but ready at the same time! 
Glad I've been given a time frame, and being induced is good so I can get the kids taken care of and organize everything. Unless of course I go early but I doubt I will. 

Everything is a countdown here too @IsabellaJayne!!

12 days till next OB appointment
15 days till my growth scan
21 days till 37 weeks 
28 days until 38 weeks

Eeeeek


----------



## aymz1983

So I was supposed to have my rearranged glucose test today but I just couldn't make myself go. I've decided I am not going to rearrange, I was literally up from about 3am worrying about it and when I was asleep before that I was dreaming about it! 
I am sure that I'll get a telling off from midwife and consultant but I will literally do anything else they ask of me I just can't do this. I know it seems weak but without going into all the ins and outs why, the anxiety was just stressing me out too much. 
Has anyone else here not had their glucose test? I only have 57 days until due date and as I've mentioned before they were talking about getting him out early so potentially only 35 - 42 days away (I am on a days countdown now, weeks just seems forever away lol). I am sure I will be fine in that time, I am showing no signs of GD, I never had it with any of my other children, I am confident that I'm only being asked as a risk factor.
Urg. I feel bad though but I just can't! 

Sorry for the mini rant, hope everyone is doing ok, @Skye75 how exciting you have a date! And @IsabellaJayne did I read you have one too? We will be seeing babies born here soon yay


----------



## daniyaaq

aymz1983 said:


> So I was supposed to have my rearranged glucose test today but I just couldn't make myself go. I've decided I am not going to rearrange, I was literally up from about 3am worrying about it and when I was asleep before that I was dreaming about it!
> I am sure that I'll get a telling off from midwife and consultant but I will literally do anything else they ask of me I just can't do this. I know it seems weak but without going into all the ins and outs why, the anxiety was just stressing me out too much.
> Has anyone else here not had their glucose test? I only have 57 days until due date and as I've mentioned before they were talking about getting him out early so potentially only 35 - 42 days away (I am on a days countdown now, weeks just seems forever away lol). I am sure I will be fine in that time, I am showing no signs of GD, I never had it with any of my other children, I am confident that I'm only being asked as a risk factor.
> Urg. I feel bad though but I just can't!
> 
> Sorry for the mini rant, hope everyone is doing ok, @Skye75 how exciting you have a date! And @IsabellaJayne did I read you have one too? We will be seeing babies born here soon yay

I’ve had 2 babies and not done glucose test. Surely they can arrange an alternative if there’s need for it.


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 My cousin threw up during her 3 hour test and didn’t want to repeat it. In they end they just let her check her blood sugar 4x a day and she ate as if she had gestational diabetes. Her one hour test came back high though. 

I’ve just been to an appointment and got to see baby girl! She is HUGE and measuring 2 weeks ahead. I also had a consultation with an anaesthesiologist because of a past back injury. It seems like because I have narrowing in my spinal column there is a change an epidural won’t work on me. They have told me to mentally prepare for a natural birth.


----------



## aymz1983

@Teafor2 that's what I have been worried about :/ I'd be happy to test daily as often as needed but just can't do the actual test. 
Glad you got to see baby girl! How do you feel about potentially having to go natural without epidural?

@daniyaaq that's lucky you have been able to get out of them!


----------



## Mummyto293

aymz1983 said:


> So I was supposed to have my rearranged glucose test today but I just couldn't make myself go. I've decided I am not going to rearrange, I was literally up from about 3am worrying about it and when I was asleep before that I was dreaming about it!
> I am sure that I'll get a telling off from midwife and consultant but I will literally do anything else they ask of me I just can't do this. I know it seems weak but without going into all the ins and outs why, the anxiety was just stressing me out too much.
> Has anyone else here not had their glucose test? I only have 57 days until due date and as I've mentioned before they were talking about getting him out early so potentially only 35 - 42 days away (I am on a days countdown now, weeks just seems forever away lol). I am sure I will be fine in that time, I am showing no signs of GD, I never had it with any of my other children, I am confident that I'm only being asked as a risk factor.
> Urg. I feel bad though but I just can't!
> 
> Sorry for the mini rant, hope everyone is doing ok, @Skye75 how exciting you have a date! And @IsabellaJayne did I read you have one too? We will be seeing babies born here soon yay

You could ask for a random glucose and hba1c instead of a glucose tolerance test if you don’t want to fast ?


----------



## Mummyto293

Teafor2 said:


> @aymz1983 My cousin threw up during her 3 hour test and didn’t want to repeat it. In they end they just let her check her blood sugar 4x a day and she ate as if she had gestational diabetes. Her one hour test came back high though.
> 
> I’ve just been to an appointment and got to see baby girl! She is HUGE and measuring 2 weeks ahead. I also had a consultation with an anaesthesiologist because of a past back injury. It seems like because I have narrowing in my spinal column there is a change an epidural won’t work on me. They have told me to mentally prepare for a natural birth.

I’m assuming you are from the USA ?
Epidurals are much more common there and I think they are sort of standard. In the UK they’re not as common although a lot of women have them. Is there any other pain relief they can offer?
I had my first with just gas and air and my second with nothing. No it’s not nice but it’s a good pain because you’re getting something positive out of it so worth it end the end! Xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

@aymz1983 I have never even been offered a glucose test in any pregnancy. I haven’t in this one either. Never even a mention of it. I see loads of women having theirs at antenatal all the time. They’ve never mentioned it to me so I’ve never asked. Yes 11th December c-section as it stands. If BP remains stable the week before they may push it back a week or 2. We shall see.


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> @aymz1983 I have never even been offered a glucose test in any pregnancy. I haven’t in this one either. Never even a mention of it. I see loads of women having theirs at antenatal all the time. They’ve never mentioned it to me so I’ve never asked. Yes 11th December c-section as it stands. If BP remains stable the week before they may push it back a week or 2. We shall see.

You’re only offered it if first degree relative has diabetes. If your bmi is over 30 and if you’ve previously had GD. If you have PCOS if you’re of Asian ethnicity x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I always have to pipe in when the GTT is talked about… sorry! I’m Canada it’s standard to test all pregnant women. I know it’s an awful test… but can I tell you, I have been positive 4 times and I have zero risk factors. 

I exercise almost daily (not when I’m pregnant because of Hg) I am 5’5” 115 lbs, eat really healthy and have no family history, and if I had only been tested by risk factors I wouldn’t have been tested. Who knows what could have happened to my first baby if I hadn’t been tested. My friend’s sister had a stillbirth because of undiagnosed GD. GD can happen to anyone, not just those with apparent risk factors. So if you’re skipping your GTT, I would highly recommend testing yourself at home as your Dr would like!

@aymz1983


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 @Mummyto293 
I actually would prefer to go natural without an epidural, but I also know I have a curved tailbone which could stall labour or cause a lot of back labour. I just wanted to know my options and since I’ve never given birth before I don’t know how I’ll be with the pain. Usually I handle pain quite well... even my broken back (which included a shattered vertebrae) was initially overlooked by doctors because I didn’t seem to be in much pain when I went in to the ER. But broken bone pain isn’t the same as labour pain, so you never know! Just wanted to be aware what my options were so I don’t get any surprises later.


----------



## aymz1983

Reiko_ctu said:


> I always have to pipe in when the GTT is talked about… sorry! I’m Canada it’s standard to test all pregnant women. I know it’s an awful test… but can I tell you, I have been positive 4 times and I have zero risk factors.
> 
> I exercise almost daily (not when I’m pregnant because of Hg) I am 5’5” 115 lbs, eat really healthy and have no family history, and if I had only been tested by risk factors I wouldn’t have been tested. Who knows what could have happened to my first baby if I hadn’t been tested. My friend’s sister had a stillbirth because of undiagnosed GD. GD can happen to anyone, not just those with apparent risk factors. So if you’re skipping your GTT, I would highly recommend testing yourself at home as your Dr would like!
> 
> @aymz1983

I am more than happy to test myself at home 1000 times a day if that's what's needed, I just couldn't do the regular test :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> You’re only offered it if first degree relative has diabetes. If your bmi is over 30 and if you’ve previously had GD. If you have PCOS if you’re of Asian ethnicity x

thatll be why I’ve never been offered it then. Weird @Reiko_ctu , in the UK it’s not routinely offered and I’ve never ever been offered it. Weird how it varies from country to country.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Just back from growth scan and seeing consultant, baby is approx 4lb 6oz, tummy is measuring 4 weeks ahead :haha: legs and head on 50 centile, tummy 97 centile 
Doppler and placenta all looking good, just my blood pressure isn't as controlled as they would like, back again on Friday for my normal weekly check up.


----------



## Teafor2

Anyone struggling with low iron and haemoglobin? Mine has been fine thus far, and then yesterday I had a blood test and both came back very low. I don’t see my ob again until November 8th, but I’m thinking I should start supplementing before then.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> @aymz1983 @Mummyto293
> I actually would prefer to go natural without an epidural, but I also know I have a curved tailbone which could stall labour or cause a lot of back labour. I just wanted to know my options and since I’ve never given birth before I don’t know how I’ll be with the pain. Usually I handle pain quite well... even my broken back (which included a shattered vertebrae) was initially overlooked by doctors because I didn’t seem to be in much pain when I went in to the ER. But broken bone pain isn’t the same as labour pain, so you never know! Just wanted to be aware what my options were so I don’t get any surprises later.

You can totally do an unmedicated birth! You go mama!! If you have a higher pain tolerance, a lot of times when you get to the point you’re asking for pain relief, it’s too late in the game anyways and baby will be there soon. For me I usually have about 45 mins that’s really intense and then baby is there.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Anyone struggling with low iron and haemoglobin? Mine has been fine thus far, and then yesterday I had a blood test and both came back very low. I don’t see my ob again until November 8th, but I’m thinking I should start supplementing before then.

You can usually just grab some from the pharmacist if you tell them your blood results came back low. Also another thing to look at is copper because it is a helper to iron I think.


----------



## aymz1983

So growth scan and follow up consultant today, although no consultant just one of the other registrar doctor people. She's going to book me in for a fasting glucose blood test which is much better :) 
All looked ok with baby, but he's lost a little weight since 28 week scan. Measuring just above 10th percentile. So will have to wait until next scan at 36 weeks to see what is what but of course now I worry. I know scans aren't bang on with measurements and weights but she did take several measurements of the same things so it's not like she took one and moved on. Is this common, to have baby lose a bit of weight but be ok?


----------



## Rach87

Very long story short - I tried to refuse my GTT for very legitimate researched reasons and they threatened to kick me out of the practice in my 3rd trimester if I didnt. The thought of trying to scramble in my last few weeks of finding a new OB Im comfortable with basically forced me to take it. I of course passed with flying colors as I knew I would. Sore subject and Im so disgusted with how they handled it. They refused any alternative testing to check for gd. They used to be so good and caring treating everyone as an individual and now theyre money hungry and treat everyone like cattle. Im definitely not going back after bub is born.

@aymz1983 how long since your last scan? If its only a week maybe measurements are off, if its been like a month I would be a little concerned. Did the Drs not seem bothered by it? Waiting another month for the next scan I guess its nothing overly concerning?

Ive always been mildly anemic - and more so in pregnancy. The first pregnancy they didnt bother to check my levels until 28 weeks and I felt a ton better after starting iron tabs. So second and this time I just started taking with first positive test.


----------



## Rach87

And @Teafor2 neither of my epidurals worked fully. My first it only numbed one leg and half my bits, 2nd it was only in a few min before babe came so it wasnt really effective either. Im planning to try totally without since I basically did last time. And Id like to be able to move around and get up if I want.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had a epidural and it didn't touch down there. I felt everything. But when I had our 2 year old my epidural was amazing and I cudnt feel a thing. 
Wanted to try and go without this time but I ended up hyper stimulating because of the pessery to induce labour. Was the worst pain I have ever felt so had to have epidural.


----------



## aymz1983

@Rach87 it's been 4 weeks since last scan. I haven't had the full summary back yet so don't know exact measurements. Looking at 28 weeks, est fetal weight was on 49th and yesterday was just above 10th (est 2lb 10 at 28weeks and 3lbs 15 at 32 weeks). They said not too concerned as still just above the cut off to be worried if that makes sense? Next scan at 36 weeks so another 4 week wait.


----------



## Rach87

@aymz1983 ohhh gotcha - sorry I read it as he actually lost weight like he got smaller! I was thinking like how are they not concerned?! Lol ok, well babies do have growth spurts so maybe they caught it right after one last month, and right before one this time? Will they be checking the placenta or having you do nst’s to make sure all is well in that area?


----------



## aymz1983

@Rach87 no, just me doing my usual trick of not wording things right lol. Sorry. No nst's, I imagine they will check placenta again then and see how things are. I didn't see the actual consultant yesterday so no further on if they will want me induced earlier or not either. Either way, I feel like on the home stretch anyway :) Just seem to be worrying about everything atm!


----------



## Teafor2

Thanks for the encouragement re unmediated birth everyone! It has started scaring me a bit... especially when I see her head measurement is above the 99th percentile. Her dad had a massive head, so I’ll just blame it on him. I’m trying to tell myself that my body wouldn’t grow a baby too big for it to birth.

@aymz1983 My friend had a similar thing happen with her scans and she was terrified something was wrong. They even sent her for an extra scan because they were concerned. She has a healthy 3 week old baby boy now who is doing completely fine! He was born at an average weight.


----------



## Mummyto293

aymz1983 said:


> @Rach87 no, just me doing my usual trick of not wording things right lol. Sorry. No nst's, I imagine they will check placenta again then and see how things are. I didn't see the actual consultant yesterday so no further on if they will want me induced earlier or not either. Either way, I feel like on the home stretch anyway :) Just seem to be worrying about everything atm!

I would be asking for a repeat growth scan / Doppler 2 weeks after that growth scan and be vigilant with movements. It’s horrible when they brush you off and you’re left worrying. But you’re right often scans can be wrong x


----------



## aymz1983

Thanks everyone. I am seeing midwife next week so I will mention it then and see what she says. Little man seems to be moving as much as he normally does so that's reassuring but yes will be keeping watch on him :)


----------



## Teafor2

3rd trimester nausea has arrived ](*,)


----------



## Rach87

Teafor2 said:


> 3rd trimester nausea has arrived ](*,)

ughhh girl I feel you. It only went away for like 2 weeks and now back with a vengeance. :brat: 

I read the month 8 symptoms list to my hubby yesterday out of the “what to expect” book. I literally had to flip the page to finish the list! LOL I was like Im so glamorous right now arent I?! 

Nst/check up yesterday. Babys heart is great, fundal height measuring about 34 weeks (which I dont understand how Im measuring ahead when Ive only gained 14lbs and baby is measuring in the 30th percentile by scans :shrug:) shes unconcerned by my dizziness, mild cramps and overabundance of braxton hicks - says its all normal and usually gets worse with every pregnancy. Yay me. On the plus side my bp is perfect and urine is clear of protein still. 

Next week is Monday nst only, thursday growth Ultrasound at hospital followed by nst and ob visit.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> ughhh girl I feel you. It only went away for like 2 weeks and now back with a vengeance. :brat:
> 
> I read the month 8 symptoms list to my hubby yesterday out of the “what to expect” book. I literally had to flip the page to finish the list! LOL I was like Im so glamorous right now arent I?!
> 
> Nst/check up yesterday. Babys heart is great, fundal height measuring about 34 weeks (which I dont understand how Im measuring ahead when Ive only gained 14lbs and baby is measuring in the 30th percentile by scans :shrug:) shes unconcerned by my dizziness, mild cramps and overabundance of braxton hicks - says its all normal and usually gets worse with every pregnancy. Yay me. On the plus side my bp is perfect and urine is clear of protein still.
> 
> Next week is Monday nst only, thursday growth Ultrasound at hospital followed by nst and ob visit.

The amount of nausea has been the most surprising thing about being pregnant for me. Honestly any of my other symptoms pale in comparison. But we are close to the end! Glad to hear that you and baby are doing well despite the discomfort!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have just had the most amazing pregnancy massage, I've never had one during pregnancy before but omg! I just want to sleep now.
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I feel you all with the nausea! I’ve vomited 3 mornings this week (haven’t vomited since 16 weeks!). I’ve had to start taking my ondansetron again.

I’m actually so fed up. Dizzy, so short of breath (had to have a lung scan due to short of breath and high HR but no clot thank god). Turns out because she’s breech her head is pushing on my diaphragm so much. She’s comfy there it seems. I’m not even big, I’m measuring small and I’ve only put on 11lbs so why I’m so uncomfortable I do not know. Trying to enjoy my pregnancy but it’s hard. I want her out (obviously I dont at 30 weeks but I just wish I was 37 weeks already!) 
Got another 2.5 weeks until growth scan so that’s a positive to focus on
My little girl is 6 tomorrow and then my eldest is 8 next month so plenty to focus on I guess


----------



## Rach87

@xxmyheartxx sounds so amazing! Glad you were able to have a nice relaxing session

@IsabellaJayne oh no! I guess I should be grateful my nauseas bad but not vomit bad. So awful. Sorry mama. And I agree, Im having a really hard time enjoying this 3rd pregnancy also, Ive been just so miserable. I want to be so giddy every time she has a dance party in my tummy but then it makes me more nauseus. Less than 7 weeks, I can do this and it’ll all be a distant memory and I’ll have my little peanut in my arms


----------



## Rach87

Oh and…. 33 weeks! Only 6 weeks to go. I really dont think I’ll make it to my actual due date - which my OB also wont let me get to. I’ll probably have a sweep starting at 38 weeks to try and get things moving. But I dont think I’ll need much help really. Every time I have a BH it feels like things are, uh, opening down there. I wouldnt be surprised if Im a couple cm dilated already. And last night after some hubby time I had mild cramps all night - first time its happened this pregnancy. It definitely didnt happen this early the other 2 pregnancies.


----------



## Skye75

Woohoo for 33 weeks @Rach87!
I've been getting pretty consistent BH's all weekend. Seem to have eased off now thankfully.. baby needs to cook at least another couple of weeks yet lol.


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's good to hear how everyone's doing!
I haven't had a chance to peak in because work has been crazy, but it's amazing how everyone's talking about labor, hospital lists, etc. now! 
Time is flying. Everything is going great for me, other than some morning nausea (which zofram usually kicks) and wicked indigestion from time to time.
Knowing this is my last pregancy, I am try to savor every little kick and seeing my belly move. I am so incredibly grateful for this little miracle.:D


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 eeeek only 4 more weeks for you! Its so crazy! And yes I dont want her coming before 38 weeks, preferably as close to my due date as possible really, Just as long as shes here before so my OB wont try to force an induction on me. 

@mouse_chicky great to hear from you! I feel you on the busy aspect - I feel like Im constantly running and need time to slow down so I can enjoy my last few weeks of my baby boy being the baby.


----------



## aymz1983

I feel like we are all getting to the home stretch now! Why does it feel like it's come round fast but unbearably slow at the same time? Lol

Just out of curiosity, how many of you (that don't already have inductions or c secs booked) will wait until due date to start evicting baby or will try to get out earlier (i.e. 37/38 weeks onwards)?


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 This is my first pregnancy that will actually result in a baby so I have no idea what my body will do as far as going later or earlier. For now I’m willing to wait as long as they let me and as long as she wants me to. They generally induce at 41+3 here. That being said, she has been measuring so big throughout my entire pregnancy that as long as I’m past 37 weeks I won’t be too stressed about her coming early. What will you be doing? I feel like I remember you having an induction date but I may be confusing you with someone else.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nearly November ladies and then it's ure turn. Will totally be stalking for baby announcements In the next few weeks. So so exciting. 
Think @Skye will be first now shes being induced in November so gonna be stalking alot from mid November onwards. 
How are u all nearly baby ready it's crazy. But very exciting at the same time.


----------



## Teafor2

Ugh woke up feeling terrible today. Just tired and nauseas and blah. Legs achy and sore. Wondering if it’s because I also woke up sleeping in my back by mistake. Hello week 30 haha


----------



## aymz1983

@Teafor2 they were looking at possibly inducing me/c section at 38 weeks ishdue to higher risk but I won't know more until next hosp appointment at 36 weeks. Obviously I'd like to go as full as possible but at the same time I'm tired and really struggling with the emotional side at the moment so if he came earlier I don't think I'd complain!


----------



## aymz1983

Also sorry you woke up feeling blah, hopefully you feel a bit better throughout the day!


----------



## Rach87

@aymz1983 they've tried to induce me early with each pregnancy but Ive been able to keep them at bay. They wont let me go past my due date though as the farther I get the higher chance of placental failure and other issues from my lupus. Im having growth scans every 3 weeks, twice weekly nst’s and once weekly ob visits so they're content with that. I’ll start getting sweeps around 38 weeks to try and ensure a natural start. Dd was born 1 day early, and ds 8 days early so they figure I’ll go on my own anyway thankfully. In a perfect world I’ll go into labor on my own in the 39th week. I may be uncomfortable but I’d rather bub cook another week vs my needs. Either way 6 or less weeks! I dont know why I keep getting a feeling she’ll come earlier like maybe around 38 weeks - maybe because Im so miserable its just wishful thinking LOL


----------



## Rach87

Congrats on the big 3-0 @Teafor2 so exciting!!

its funny each time I have a really awful day I’ll read through my wte book and I swear its so accurate. Like this week I was telling dh that my belly skin feels like its being ripped apart, muscles too, and I feel like trash - looked into the book and says baby will grow a whole inch in just week 33!! Yep I feel every bit of that inch growth lol


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations on 30 weeks @Teafor2 :D sorry you aren't feeling to good. 

Thanks @Suggerhoney ! how is your little boy doing?? 

35 weeks today.. how the hell has that happened?! another two weeks and I'll be on baby watch.. so many babies coming on the facebook groups I'm on, 34/35/36/37 weekers. Doubt I'll go before my induction, but it would be nice. 
Growth scan next week at 36+1. OB appointment and iron transfusion on Monday. 
Hoping I might be lucky and get a stretch and sweep at my 37 week appointment.


----------



## Skye75

33+6 and 34+6 weeks.
Feel like I've dropped a fair bit over the last week.. or maybe that is just wishful thinking.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Is it normal to have period pains again in 3rd trimester? They have kept me awake since 2am (it’s now 6:30am). They’re in my back too. 

Ive never gone past 37 weeks before so never had to try and evict but I’m feeling so miserable at the moment I reckon i would try old wives tales to get her out! I don’t even remember being this miserable
So early on. 

some of you are so close to baby time now! Especially @Skye75 I can’t believe it!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Skye75 said:


> 33+6 and 34+6 weeks.
> Feel like I've dropped a fair bit over the last week.. or maybe that is just wishful thinking.
> 
> View attachment 1103275

no you have dropped for sure!


----------



## Skye75

Are the period pains bad or just mild @IsabellaJayne? I was getting them randomly. A bit more frequently now. Is back pain common for you?


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Skye75 said:


> Are the period pains bad or just mild @IsabellaJayne? I was getting them randomly. A bit more frequently now. Is back pain common for you?

I’ve not had one single bit of back pain this pregnancy but I do have like a really bad cold at the moment, so maybe that is exacerbating the aches and pains? They are mild discomfort. I’ve taken paracetamol which has taken the edge off but not gone completely. My thighs hurt too. Very weird night, I’m exhausted.


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 does look like you’ve dropped!

@IsabellaJayne I haven’t gotten period cramps but I have had a sore bump, almost like I’ve been doing a lot of crunches.


----------



## Tasha36089

Hope everyone’s ok, wrote a really long post yesterday and my page refreshed ](*,)
Haven’t posted for ages, had the worst cold ever which really knocked me about. I’m 34 weeks now I can’t believe it. Got my hospital bag done and we are all ready to go. Baby is measuring on track etc. Saw the midwife this morning and she said baby’s head was well engaged but then on my notes she’s written 4/5 palpable so I’m not sure about that. I feel so much pressure already though and the back and hip pain is keeping me awake. Keep getting a shooting pain in my groin too when walking around. I’ve been booked for a sweep at 38 weeks and have a growth scan at 36 weeks. 
We still don’t have a baby name. It’s stressing me out. My OH doesn’t like any I do. The only one we have kind of agreed on is Danny and I’m not 100% on that really. 
Is everyone ready now or still got lots to do?


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 looks like you dropped a little to me

@IsabellaJayne i started having mild cramping along lower tummy and a little in the back and dr said its common in 3rd tri, especially in 2nd, 3rd, etc pregnancies.

@Tasha36089 great to hear from you! Sorry youve been sick. We had 6 weeks of nasty colds here too. Just awful. I started doing my hospital bag and we dont have a name either lol. Sciatica is killer here as well. Sounds like were pretty similar lol Just a few days behind you. We’re almost there mama!


----------



## Mummyto293

Hope everyone is doing ok. full time working is killing me off at the moment. 4 more weeks of work to go until I go off at 38 weeks eurgh!!!


----------



## Mummyto293

Tasha36089 said:


> Hope everyone’s ok, wrote a really long post yesterday and my page refreshed ](*,)
> Haven’t posted for ages, had the worst cold ever which really knocked me about. I’m 34 weeks now I can’t believe it. Got my hospital bag done and we are all ready to go. Baby is measuring on track etc. Saw the midwife this morning and she said baby’s head was well engaged but then on my notes she’s written 4/5 palpable so I’m not sure about that. I feel so much pressure already though and the back and hip pain is keeping me awake. Keep getting a shooting pain in my groin too when walking around. I’ve been booked for a sweep at 38 weeks and have a growth scan at 36 weeks.
> We still don’t have a baby name. It’s stressing me out. My OH doesn’t like any I do. The only one we have kind of agreed on is Danny and I’m not 100% on that really.
> Is everyone ready now or still got lots to do?

Ye names are difficult we have a boy and a girl name I like but don’t love but I think we are settled on them!
Nowhere near ready I think majority of things are bought but all shoved in the loft plan to sort it all out when I have some annual leave at work at 37 weeks x


----------



## Rach87

Oh @Mummyto293 I couldn't even imagine working full time. Are you able to sit or rest throughout the day? My job is on my feet running around all day but thankfully only 1 day a week, however Hubby is a firefighter/paramedic and has 24 hour shifts so a fully single mama half the week so no break/rest those days either. Im wiped. Told my manager yesterday I’ll only be able to manage another couple weeks as between 3 drs appts weekly, hubbies work sched and my work sched Ive been burning the candle at both ends and am fully burnt out at this point. She loves me thankfully and told me no matter how much time I take off before/after I’ll always have a job.

anywho……growth scan day - baby is measuring a whopping 4lbs 14oz already! Everything looks perfect and placenta and all its vessels have fully moved far enough away for a safe vaginal delivery.

just look at those chubby bubby cheeks!! Cant wait to kiss them


----------



## IsabellaJayne

No wonder I feel crap, I’m Covid positive! Almost 2 years on the front line as an emergency nurse and not one symptom. It waits until I’m pregnant and finished work a week ago. Typical! Anyone else had it in pregnancy?


----------



## Teafor2

@IsabellaJayne Oof sorry to hear that! I was vaccinated for covid at 14 weeks and thankfully haven’t gotten it. I have a coworker that got it around 20 weeks from her partner but she had a completely asymptomatic case. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne oh no!! Rest up mama, tons of fluids/pedialyte. Vit D, C and zinc. Baby aspirin and take deep breathes if you can. (Though being a nurse you know all this lol) Dh was on this regiment when he had it and it made a huge difference. Hope it passes quickly!!


----------



## Rach87

Man these braxton hicks are intense today! Sheesh this baby better come out after one push with all this prep!


----------



## Tasha36089

IsabellaJayne said:


> No wonder I feel crap, I’m Covid positive! Almost 2 years on the front line as an emergency nurse and not one symptom. It waits until I’m pregnant and finished work a week ago. Typical! Anyone else had it in pregnancy?

Oh no! How are you feeling now? My OH’s cousin has just had it whilst pregnant and she just had a mild case thankfully.


----------



## Tasha36089

Rach87 said:


> Man these braxton hicks are intense today! Sheesh this baby better come out after one push with all this prep!

Feeling you! I have intense pressure already too, I don’t remember it being this early on with my others.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I’m doing ok thanks ladies. Both kids and OH positive too. Runny nose and sore throat. Fingers crossed it stays that way. I hope I get my taste back soon though! Baby moving as normal. Though it does seem to have made my nausea worse. No idea what day I’m on, symptoms have been so fluctuating

hope braxton hicks have settled @Rach87 I’ve only had a few they are so uncomfortable so can’t imagine having them all the time!


----------



## Tasha36089

IsabellaJayne said:


> I’m doing ok thanks ladies. Both kids and OH positive too. Runny nose and sore throat. Fingers crossed it stays that way. I hope I get my taste back soon though! Baby moving as normal. Though it does seem to have made my nausea worse. No idea what day I’m on, symptoms have been so fluctuating
> 
> hope braxton hicks have settled @Rach87 I’ve only had a few they are so uncomfortable so can’t imagine having them all the time!

Have you spoken to the midwife about Covid? Mine said if I was to get a positive result at any time they have a special team with monitors you closely.


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne Oh poor thing. So awful to see our babies sick :(


----------



## Rach87

34 weeks and a million BH today. Its funny I was telling my hubby with my first pregnancy when I had a day full of them I went to the hospital for monitoring…..3rd pregnancy, tons of BH and I built a dresser :haha:. (Though really he did most of it bc I couldnt move lol)


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> 34 weeks and a million BH today. Its funny I was telling my hubby with my first pregnancy when I had a day full of them I went to the hospital for monitoring…..3rd pregnancy, tons of BH and I built a dresser :haha:. (Though really he did most of it bc I couldnt move lol)
> 
> View attachment 1103347

Looking great! I am still getting a good amount of bh as well. They just make me feel as if I’m about to wet myself and give me a serious waddle haha


----------



## Skye75

The 1st of November here.. how on earth did that happen?! 
Not so fun day for me lol, Ob appointment, swab, blood tests and iron transfusion today. 
Supposed to have a growth scan on thursday, but not sure if I need it now because I was up at maternity on Friday for reduced movements and got a quick well being scan done. Estimated weight was bang on 6lbs. Everything looked fine, he must have just been having a slow couple of days!


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 eeeeeeek 3 weeks and you’ll have your sweet baby in your arms!! I cant believe it! Glad baby is well and a great weight!


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 Sorry to hear about the rough day, but glad to hear that baby is doing well! Almost at the end now! \\:D/


----------



## aymz1983

Glad all was well @Skye75 :)

I've been feeling rubbish the last few hours. Took youngest out last night which meant actual walking lol urg. So had some discomfort with BH when got home. Then woke up about 3 with acidy feeling and also (apologies of tmi) eggy burps. Looser on the toilet as well but not massively. So I'm worrying about that now as last time there were eggy burps I had a stomach bug (for which I took probably a million anti sickness tablets!) I googled it this morning and apparently it can happen late in pregnancy and be related to reflux (given I woke up and had the acidy feeling in throat I am trying to link it to that) but I'm worrying myself now.
Has anyone had this (and not been sick?) I feel ok otherwise! Thank you and hope everyone else is well


----------



## Rach87

@aymz1983 Ive never had acid reflux in my life or other pregnancies but this one Ive had it and its awful. Cant bend over, slouch while sitting or lay awkwardly or it’ll come up. Yuck!


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 I’ve had horrible acid reflux this whole pregnancy and usually get liquid or vomit coming up with my burps. They usually have the flavour of whatever I ate or just straight up vomit. I know... it’s lovely. I’ve also not dealt with constipation at all so far this pregnancy, but I have had a couple instances of looser bms without being sick. Hopefully it’s just pregnancy stuff and not the stomach bug. I know for me stomach bug usually comes on fast and furious, so if it started yesterday and hasn’t really ramped up yet today I’d guess you’re in the clear!


----------



## aymz1983

Thanks. I'm hoping it's just a case of eating before going out, and eating some chocs and sweets when we got back (had loads of Halloween candy left!) If it wasn't for the eggy burps I wouldn't have even questioned it was reflux or similar but as a phobic it's left me worrying all day!


----------



## Mummyto293

Can’t believe how close we are everyone! Some of us will have our babies this month and majority will next month!
So exciting. Still doesn’t feel real. Hoping it will feel more real when I’m finally off work and get some baby prep done!! X


----------



## Mummyto293

I had a scan the other day at 34 weeks baby was weighing 4.14 seems like a good size to me however I remember they were slightly inaccurate with my last 2. how much did everyone else’s baby weigh at this stage ?


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> I had a scan the other day at 34 weeks baby was weighing 4.14 seems like a good size to me however I remember they were slightly inaccurate with my last 2. how much did everyone else’s baby weigh at this stage ?

At my growth scan at 32 weeks baby was estimated 4lbs 3oz. I have another next week at 36 weeks.


----------



## Rach87

Had my scan a few days ago at 33+5 and she was 4lbs 14oz too!

At 30+5 she was 3lbs 7oz

I got my ds a new dresser to put in my dd room with the bunkbeds. Hes so excited. Ds and dd are sharing a room until baby girl is old enough to switch to a big girl bed then will go in with dd1 and ds will get his room back. Switched his stuff over yesterday, and today filled dresser in nursery with nb and 0-3m clothes. Its probably still a little early to fill the dresser but Ive been nesting like craaaaaazy and just needed to do something lol. 

Cant believe I have a max of 40 days until baby. More than likely in the 30 day range. Yikes!


----------



## aymz1983

Mummyto293 said:


> I had a scan the other day at 34 weeks baby was weighing 4.14 seems like a good size to me however I remember they were slightly inaccurate with my last 2. how much did everyone else’s baby weigh at this stage ?

At my 32 week scan he was estimated at 3lb 15 I have another scan in 3 weeks so be interesting to see what he is then


----------



## xxmyheartxx

At my 31 week growth scan, baby was estimated to be 4lb 6oz.

I cant believe how close we are to meeting our babies, I went shopping today and got a few bits and I've just washed the neutral baby clothes I have, makes it seem real :cloud9:


----------



## aymz1983

Everyone's babies seem bigger than mine now! Me and his dad are only short though so I figured he would be small too lol.

I have days left written on the board in the kitchen. Currently 29 (if they want to induce at 38 weeks) or 43 (until due date). Really not long at all, it seriously only feels like 5 minutes since we were talking about dating scans and reveals!


----------



## aymz1983

I have enjoyed much of this pregnancy (aches and pains aside) but I am seriously looking forward to being able to lay on my front and to not want to pee when I've literally just gone though ha


----------



## Tasha36089

I can’t believe how close we are now. It’s going so fast but yet slow at the same time. I’m ready now, fed up of the aches and pains and not sleeping. I fell asleep at 10 pm tonight for around 2 hours. Now lay on my phone trying to find a name. I suggested loads more to OH tonight and he doesn’t like any. I really don’t think we are ever going to agree on one.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey ladies, you may not remember me from back in April/May but I just wanted to wish you all the best for next month! 
Look forward to seeing all your updates xx


----------



## Teafor2

We are away on a school trip for 3 days and I’m up waiting for some homesick kids to fall asleep. I’ve promised to check in on them in 10 minutes. Baby girl is squirming away so it’s not like I can sleep anyway!


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 names are so hard!! Were still at a stand still over here too, but I think DH is finally leaning towards my side for Sadie.

@MummyToAmberx yes I remember you!! So sweet to pop back on and check in, how are you??

@Teafor2 what a trooper!! I forget, what grade do you teach? I couldnt imagine dealing with a bunch of kids overnight. :sleep:


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Tasha36089 names are so hard!! Were still at a stand still over here too, but I think DH is finally leaning towards my side for Sadie.
> 
> @MummyToAmberx yes I remember you!! So sweet to pop back on and check in, how are you??
> 
> @Teafor2 what a trooper!! I forget, what grade do you teach? I couldnt imagine dealing with a bunch of kids overnight. :sleep:

4th grade, but we are on a trip with the 3rd graders as well. Sleep wise I’d say last night was definitely preparation for a newborn!


----------



## Teafor2

@IsabellaJayne How are you doing? We haven’t heard from you in a bit. Hope you and your family are doing okay!


----------



## Tasha36089

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey ladies, you may not remember me from back in April/May but I just wanted to wish you all the best for next month!
> Look forward to seeing all your updates xx

thank you! Hope you’re ok x

I think we have a name. I’m not 100% but we both like it so it’s the closest we’ve been to agreeing on one…..
Cason Ryder


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Teafor2 said:


> @IsabellaJayne How are you doing? We haven’t heard from you in a bit. Hope you and your family are doing okay!

were doing okay thank you. I finish my 10 days tomorrow but I have to say, I’ve been really up and down. Good days and bad days. Today is a bad day the cough is really getting to me; it’s so painful, not just in my throat, but chest and aggravating my RLP in my bump like crazy. I’m just very miserable but thankful that my oxygen has remained perfect! That was my main worry. Baby girl has been moving wonderfully, I had visions of having reduced movements and being positive making it difficult to be seen, but thankfully, she’s been super active. 
I hope you’re okay too, thanks for checking in


----------



## Teafor2

IsabellaJayne said:


> were doing okay thank you. I finish my 10 days tomorrow but I have to say, I’ve been really up and down. Good days and bad days. Today is a bad day the cough is really getting to me; it’s so painful, not just in my throat, but chest and aggravating my RLP in my bump like crazy. I’m just very miserable but thankful that my oxygen has remained perfect! That was my main worry. Baby girl has been moving wonderfully, I had visions of having reduced movements and being positive making it difficult to be seen, but thankfully, she’s been super active.
> I hope you’re okay too, thanks for checking in

So glad to hear you’re doing well and oxygen levels have been good! Hopefully the cough will let up soon.


----------



## Skye75

Hope you're feeling well again soon @IsabellaJayne


----------



## Skye75

Starting to feel quite tired and huge now! and quite anxious!!


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne so sorry youre having to deal with covid recovery on top of being super preggo. Did they give you tessalon pearls or anything to help suppress the cough? Hope you feel better soon mama.

@Skye75 I feel ya! But youre soooooo close!! Rest up as much as you can :)


----------



## Rach87

35 weeks today!! 35 days max to go! Im really hoping between 38-39 weeks is when baby arrives! 





Hows everyone else and all our quiet mamas doing?


----------



## Mummyto293

You look great @Rach87 

35 weeks here too! Just exhausted… that’s my only feeling / emotion at the moment from the second I wake up to the second I go to bed! 
im also super itchy. Didn’t think much of it because it’s not my hands or feet it’s everywhere else …. Going to get my bloods done on Monday though just incase! has anyone had obstetric choleostasis and been itchy every where but their hands and feet?…


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi ladies! It's good to be in the third trimester. I have gotten so huge in the last few weeks! It'll be interesting how it progresses. 
Anyone decorating for Christmas yet? :xmas9: I usually wait until after Thanksgiving, but I may start early this year considering I didn't put one decoration up for Halloween this year.:oops: I didn't even think about it until after the fact.#-o My brain is so mush. The other day I showed up a day early for my OB appointment because they're usually on Thursdays; luckily they were able to work me in. Had my glucose test which turned out fine and my rhogam shot in the butt, super fun. We finally bought a new recliner, so I've been sleeping in it, and what a relief!

I'll be thinking of y'all who are super close for peace and safety!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> @IsabellaJayne so sorry youre having to deal with covid recovery on top of being super preggo. Did they give you tessalon pearls or anything to help suppress the cough? Hope you feel better soon mama.
> 
> @Skye75 I feel ya! But youre soooooo close!! Rest up as much as you can :)

no given nothing for the cough, just to ride it out. It is getting slightly better though :D. Lovely bump pic, not long to go now. 

my second growth scan on Wednesday. One I’m looking forward to, especially post Covid to make sure everything is going well. Also this is the scan where my second baby’s problems were identified and a week later she was delivered. Hopefully all is well with this one


----------



## Rach87

@Mummyto293 yes so so exhausted. But oddly nesty too! Just so uncomfortable! Anytime I eat it feels like my belly weighs 30 lbs and my lower back muscles feel like they're going to rip apart. Ugh. So close to getting our babes. Weirdly my shins/lower legs have been real itchy but nowhere else and its only knees to ankles. No swelling or anything which would make sense. Hope you get some relief!

Congrats on 3rd tri @mouse_chicky !! I think our whole group is now in 3rd tri?! So exciting!


----------



## Teafor2

Okay, I need to have a little rant because I’m feeling very annoyed. I had an ob appointment today and for the third time now they’ve told me I’m gaining too much weight. I’ve gained 11 kg, which is 24 lbs so far. I googled to see how much I should have gained at this point and I’m exactly inside the mid range! Even if I were above I wouldn’t be worried as I know I’m not overeating and I have a healthy diet. I’m just annoyed they keep bringing it up. 

When they first took my blood pressure they said it was a bit high so they took it again. The second time it came back as 122/58, which is definitely the highest it’s been. Hopefully it won’t go up any higher.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 are you retaining a lot of water or puffy at all? If your bp is creeping up I would keep an eye on it. Any protein in your urine? If its pre-e starting it could account for weight gain. Funny though with my dd I ate nothing but lean protein and fruit/veggies and gained almost 35 lbs. With my ds I felt so crappy I didnt have the energy to prep healthy meals so ate kinda crummy and only gained 22lbs. This one Im barely at 16 lbs gained and I feel like Ive been over eating (especially sweets….shhh) I think everyone gains differently and between each pregnancy - I wish Drs would stop putting everyone in a bubble and look at us individually instead of just a name on a chart! You're definitely not over-gaining though! The chart I looked up puts you right within the “appropriate” gain for your gestation. Keep up the healthy eating mama, Im sure youre just fine :)


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 are you retaining a lot of water or puffy at all? If your bp is creeping up I would keep an eye on it. Any protein in your urine? If its pre-e starting it could account for weight gain. Funny though with my dd I ate nothing but lean protein and fruit/veggies and gained almost 35 lbs. With my ds I felt so crappy I didnt have the energy to prep healthy meals so ate kinda crummy and only gained 22lbs. This one Im barely at 16 lbs gained and I feel like Ive been over eating (especially sweets….shhh) I think everyone gains differently and between each pregnancy - I wish Drs would stop putting everyone in a bubble and look at us individually instead of just a name on a chart! You're definitely not over-gaining though! The chart I looked up puts you right within the “appropriate” gain for your gestation. Keep up the healthy eating mama, Im sure youre just fine :)

No swelling and no protein in urine. I’ve had a super stressful week at work, which may account for the slight increase in blood pressure as well. I feel like I eat almost the same amount I ate pre pregnancy. Dh also said the same as well. I’m just going to ignore it and as long as bp stays okay I’m going to assume it’s all good.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Blood pressure is perfect. They are so happy when my systolic is under 130 and diastolic under 70. So yours sounds Bob on. And as for the weight gain, you’re in the perfect range. A bit annoying your Dr lol. I’ve put on 11lbs! How I don’t know because I’ve eaten nothing but whatever I’ve fancied! I’m going to start toning it down now Incase I pile lots on at the end


----------



## Mummyto293

I wouldn’t worry about the weight gain. Sounds like a normal amount. We don’t even weigh women in the Uk unless they have a very raised BmI to begin with.
Around 24lbs-32lbs is about normal. your blood volume increases by nearly 50% in pregnancy which accounts for a lot of weight gain too! X


----------



## Skye75

37 weeks today!! Anytime now would be nice lol!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Skye I can’t believe how close it is now! How are you feeling? I have soo much pressure already and am really struggling not sleeping now with my hips. I have a growth scan and see the consultant today. Roll on two weeks where I get my sweep lol, hoping it works.


----------



## Mummyto293

Anyone still working full time ?
I feel at absolute breaking point today. Exhausted beyond belief. So busy I barely get chance to eat. Unfortunately can’t go off any earlier


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> Anyone still working full time ?
> I feel at absolute breaking point today. Exhausted beyond belief. So busy I barely get chance to eat. Unfortunately can’t go off any earlier

No way I could work atm the way I’m feeling. What sort of job do you do?

I had my growth scan today. All is well, measuring on the 10th centile at 5lbs 14oz. Consultant didn’t really say anything. Midwife in 2 weeks for the sweep and if that doesn’t work back to the hospital for another growth scan at 39 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummyto293 said:


> You look great @Rach87
> 
> 35 weeks here too! Just exhausted… that’s my only feeling / emotion at the moment from the second I wake up to the second I go to bed!
> im also super itchy. Didn’t think much of it because it’s not my hands or feet it’s everywhere else …. Going to get my bloods done on Monday though just incase! has anyone had obstetric choleostasis and been itchy every where but their hands and feet?…


Hello hon I've had ICP in my last 3 pregnancies. The worst I had it was with my 8 year old dd and all I had was a itchy belly. No itching hands or feet but my bile levels were through the roof. I was induced at 35+4 weeks because of it but I also had pre eclampsia with it too. 

However my last 2 pregnancies I was itching all over. My whole body. After a few weeks of itching I then got itchy hands and feet. 
But u don't always get that. 

Hope if u do have it ure levels don't get too high. The itching is horrible. 
I didn't have it so bad with my last pregnancy and I was only borderline ICP with bile levels at 14. 
But with my 8 year old dd my levels were over a hundred and my 2 year old son they reached 60. 
Icp is levels from 10 upwards but in some countries its from 14 and upwards. I'm in the uk so it's 14 and up here and thankfully with my last pregnancy my levels only reached a 14 but I was really itch.

Weird how I wasn't that itchy with my DD but I had ICP real bad. 
Hope u get answers soon. 



Eeeeek ladies u are all so so close. 
Make the most of these final weeks because it really does go so so fast. 
My little man is 10 weeks and 2 days old now and it's absolutely flown.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 u have such a lovely bump. 
Just can not believe how close u are. 

@Skye75 
Happy full term hon not long now. Baby cud come anytime now eeeek.


----------



## Suggerhoney

IsabellaJayne said:


> Blood pressure is perfect. They are so happy when my systolic is under 130 and diastolic under 70. So yours sounds Bob on. And as for the weight gain, you’re in the perfect range. A bit annoying your Dr lol. I’ve put on 11lbs! How I don’t know because I’ve eaten nothing but whatever I’ve fancied! I’m going to start toning it down now Incase I pile lots on at the end


I hardly ate when I was pregnant. My appetite went out the window just a few days b4 my BFP. 
I gained 2 stone by the end of my pregnancy have no idea why because like u I only ate what I fancied. Was worried my boy wasn't getting enough nutrients but he was 7lb 3oz at birth so he was absolutely fine. Try not to worry.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Had my growth scan today, estimated 4lbs 6oz already! I’ve never had a chubby baby before! Couldn’t believe it. She’s no longer breech either. Not that it matters, my c-section was booked and consented today. MRSA swabs done, medications given to take a few days before. 11th December at 07:30 I’ve to be there. That’s 30 days away!! CTG was normal today too. Labetalol increased as BP had slightly crept up but still OK. So it’s 30 days max for me. 23 if BP doesn’t settle!


----------



## Mummyto293

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello hon I've had ICP in my last 3 pregnancies. The worst I had it was with my 8 year old dd and all I had was a itchy belly. No itching hands or feet but my bile levels were through the roof. I was induced at 35+4 weeks because of it but I also had pre eclampsia with it too.
> 
> However my last 2 pregnancies I was itching all over. My whole body. After a few weeks of itching I then got itchy hands and feet.
> But u don't always get that.
> 
> Hope if u do have it ure levels don't get too high. The itching is horrible.
> I didn't have it so bad with my last pregnancy and I was only borderline ICP with bile levels at 14.
> But with my 8 year old dd my levels were over a hundred and my 2 year old son they reached 60.
> Icp is levels from 10 upwards but in some countries its from 14 and upwards. I'm in the uk so it's 14 and up here and thankfully with my last pregnancy my levels only reached a 14 but I was really itch.
> 
> Weird how I wasn't that itchy with my DD but I had ICP real bad.
> Hope u get answers soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeek ladies u are all so so close.
> Make the most of these final weeks because it really does go so so fast.
> My little man is 10 weeks and 2 days old now and it's absolutely flown.

Thank you for your reply! 
i had my bloods done which were normal bile acids were 9. They’re going to repeat them every 1-2 weeks just to check they’re not raising drastically. The itchiness is unbearable of a night time!! X


----------



## Mummyto293

Tasha36089 said:


> No way I could work atm the way I’m feeling. What sort of job do you do?
> 
> I had my growth scan today. All is well, measuring on the 10th centile at 5lbs 14oz. Consultant didn’t really say anything. Midwife in 2 weeks for the sweep and if that doesn’t work back to the hospital for another growth scan at 39 weeks.

unfortunately I’m a midwife ….. 
not a good time to be a midwife in nhs’ climate. Stressed. Short staffed. Beyond belief!!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> unfortunately I’m a midwife …..
> not a good time to be a midwife in nhs’ climate. Stressed. Short staffed. Beyond belief!!!

Definitely not. I did over a year of my midwifery degree before I had to defer so I know what it’s like. How long have you got until your leave starts?


----------



## Mummyto293

Tasha36089 said:


> Definitely not. I did over a year of my midwifery degree before I had to defer so I know what it’s like. How long have you got until your leave starts?

I finish in 2 weeks when I’ll be 38 weeks! X


----------



## Teafor2

@Mummyto293 I’m a teacher and still working full time. Actually working extra this week as half my class is in quarantine which means I’m teaching both in person and doing online lessons. We also have parent/teacher conferences this week so I’m literally working from the moment I get up to the moment I go to sleep. On top of that we have no kitchen at the moment due to renovations. Exhausted is an understatement haha


----------



## Teafor2

Ugh I’ve just found out I’ve had my second covid exposure this week ](*,) I guess at least I’ll know if my vaccine is working.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @Suggerhoney ! Hope little Harley is doing well :)

@Mummyto293 glad bile levels were normal. Hoping they stay that way and the itching eases. Only 2 more weeks then you can relax! I must say that has to be such an awful job being in awkward positions while heavily pregnant. Kudos to you for staying with it so long!

@Teafor2 that sounds exhausting! Hopefully after conferences you can have some nice relaxing evenings. Hoping you escape covid!


----------



## Rach87

Having some serious braxton hicks today. Tons and quite intense. Had a few mild cramps here and there too. Im so ready but so not ready for her to come now. 30 days left max but guessing more like 20-25. Yikes!

@IsabellaJayne thats my due date! Its such a cool date 12-11-21! Though I guess not as exciting if youre in the UK then its 11-12-21 lol.


----------



## kmpreston

Mummyto293 said:


> unfortunately I’m a midwife …..
> not a good time to be a midwife in nhs’ climate. Stressed. Short staffed. Beyond belief!!!

i thought NHS staff were still being made to go on medical leave/work from home from 28 weeks?

i am a teacher and have been forced into remote learning due to the RCOG and teachers unions wishy washy guidance of how safe it is for pregnant women to be public facing after 28 weeks. I hate it :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummyto293
So glad there keeping a eye on you hon. Yes the itching was always the worse at night. U can also have the itching for weeks b4 it shows in bloods.
So sorry ure suffering that itching is awful.

@Rach87
Thank you for asking hon. Harley is doing great. He has strated ditching the 3am feed now and has his last feed at 1am then goes through till 5:30-6am which Is great.
Just waiting for him to ditch the 1am now and then that will be him going through the night.
Because he dropped so much weight after birth (he dropped to 6lb 5oz and was born 7lb 3oz) I had to feed him every 2 to 3 hours day and night. That was exausting.
He has his first set of injections tomorrow which I'm dreading.

We have definitely decided we are going to try for one last baby.
Can't believe I'm Nearly 42 now but certainly don't feel it.
I'm thinking of stopping the mini pill in March and strat ttc April/may. We will probably do NTNP. 
I'm already fed up with the mini pill I'm such a moody cow on it.
Dh said we cud stop it now but I'm to scared. He said we wud be carful but I'd be so worried about getting pregnant again so soon after having H. So I'm gonna stay on it for now.

My neighbour Sarah who is due Dec 24th hasn't been on here for ages.
She is fine tho and is 34 weeks.
She got her section date and I think it's Dec 3rd so not long for her now.
Just wanted to let u all know she's OK because I know one you asked how the other ladies are that haven't been on here.
We had lots of ladies go missing from the September group and the October group and I really hope there ok.

I'm hoping for a winter due date if we fall again. Being heavily pregnant in the summer was now fun.
I've had 2 winter babies both with Feb due dates and that was alot more comfortable.
So hoping for a winter due date next time.
But as long as we are blessed again esp with with me being old I guess I wudnt mind when the due date was.
Just have to wait and see but I'm excited we will be trying again.


The count down is on now ladies. November is flying eeeek


----------



## aymz1983

So been at midwife today (have been having twice weekly checks on blood pressure and urine) and she's sending me back up to the hospital as my BP was higher than its been today at 162/100 (usually hovers around 138-140/90 or thereabouts). Still have trace of protein in urine but doesn't seem to have increased so no one seemed concerned by it.
I wonder if it's just because I feel like I'm having a shit week? Son was sick on Monday, fine on Tuesday (didn't go to school until weds). Daughter went into school Wednesday and today but today was hard as she had meltdown before school (suffers with anxiety a lot and hasn't been in to school since September). SPD is playing up the last few days as is my carpal tunnel which seems to be getting gradually worse, hurts awake or asleep, no comfy position! Plus feel so tired, back has been aching and cramps down below. Urg.
Otherwise I feel ok! Did have hands swollen yesterday but haven't noticed it before at that time (sometimes they are swollen when wake up but disappear soon after ) although they seem to be ok this afternoon. But I wonder if that's not die to drinking enough or if it's related to the high BP and therefore something to worry about.
Urg. I am so done with this all now!
Sorry to go on for so long, think I just needed a vent.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

aymz1983 said:


> So been at midwife today (have been having twice weekly checks on blood pressure and urine) and she's sending me back up to the hospital as my BP was higher than its been today at 162/100 (usually hovers around 138-140/90 or thereabouts). Still have trace of protein in urine but doesn't seem to have increased so no one seemed concerned by it.
> I wonder if it's just because I feel like I'm having a shit week? Son was sick on Monday, fine on Tuesday (didn't go to school until weds). Daughter went into school Wednesday and today but today was hard as she had meltdown before school (suffers with anxiety a lot and hasn't been in to school since September). SPD is playing up the last few days as is my carpal tunnel which seems to be getting gradually worse, hurts awake or asleep, no comfy position! Plus feel so tired, back has been aching and cramps down below. Urg.
> Otherwise I feel ok! Did have hands swollen yesterday but haven't noticed it before at that time (sometimes they are swollen when wake up but disappear soon after ) although they seem to be ok this afternoon. But I wonder if that's not die to drinking enough or if it's related to the high BP and therefore something to worry about.
> Urg. I am so done with this all now!
> Sorry to go on for so long, think I just needed a vent.

sounds very pre-eclampsia like to me. Did they do any PET screen bloods?


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> Having some serious braxton hicks today. Tons and quite intense. Had a few mild cramps here and there too. Im so ready but so not ready for her to come now. 30 days left max but guessing more like 20-25. Yikes!
> 
> @IsabellaJayne thats my due date! Its such a cool date 12-11-21! Though I guess not as exciting if youre in the UK then its 11-12-21 lol.

haha no not as exciting. Though back with my first daughter, her due date was 11th December 2013 which here is 11/12/13 - but she came on 24th November anyway haha


----------



## IsabellaJayne

kmpreston said:


> i thought NHS staff were still being made to go on medical leave/work from home from 28 weeks?
> 
> i am a teacher and have been forced into remote learning due to the RCOG and teachers unions wishy washy guidance of how safe it is for pregnant women to be public facing after 28 weeks. I hate it :(

no we don’t have to go off anymore at 28 weeks. I was still clinical as a nurse in A&E up until 31 weeks (left for mat leave early as had loads of annual leave to use and delivering at 37 weeks)


----------



## kiki1234

I am terribly awful at updating this group!.. We are 29 weeks today. Still Team green. Feeling really great. Its crazy! With my dtr (pregnancy #1) I felt fantastic up until I delivered at 39 weeks, weight gain was low, no swelling, etc. That pregnancy was also a winter pregnancy. With my son (pregnancy #2 - delivered in mid-July) I felt terrible from late 20 weeks til delivery. Swollen, hip pain, he was breech and flipping back and forth a lot, etc. So this pregnancy has definitely been much more similar to my dtrs pregnancy! The only complaint I have this time around is that I think I am definitely someone who would prefer to know what they are having. I am excited that my husband will get to be the one to tell me what baby is - and I think that moment will be awesome. HOWEVER - I am incredibly type A, and like to plan, and feel like I can't do a ton of that until we know what baby is. Also - I'm having a really awful time thinking about baby names and what not. Long story short I am extremely excited that we found out what #1 and #2 were before they arrived. Otherwise things are going well!


----------



## aymz1983

IsabellaJayne said:


> sounds very pre-eclampsia like to me. Did they do any PET screen bloods?

They took bloods at hospital but bp had dropped to a decent level so they think its literally the size of the cuff being used even though it's a large size and haven't had issues before with that one really. They sent me home before bloods came back as they were satisfied that all would be ok and will let me know in the event it's not. Tested reflexes etc and that was all ok so they don't think I'm at risk of pre eclampsia.

I did feel a little put out that the two other ladies who were in the triage area were going to be induced that night and here's me, not pregnant enough for that yet lol. Growth scan and consultant Wednesday where I imagine they will want a plan on when I will deliver, the earliest being 38 weeks. Which is in 19 days!


----------



## Rach87

How are you today @aymz1983 ? Any word on your bloods? Hope it was just the wrong cuff :)

@kiki1234 great to hear from you! Glad everything is going well. Youre a trooper for holding out for hubby! Theres no way I could.

ugh rant sesh. Day 3 of incessant braxton hicks. I really hope this isnt the new norm. I have anywhere from 3-6 every hour round the clock. I had it with my ds from 20 weeks on but had a horrible flu and they started after a week of non stop coughing. This time I havent had anything to trigger my uterus being irritated besides I guess a big ole baby in there constantly punching it. *sigh* only a few more weeks I suppose.


----------



## Rach87

On the bright side….36 weeks!!! So close. Had a quick maternity session today. Of course it was 60 degrees throughout the week and today 45 and windy. Michigan, amiright? Got a few nice ones though, so Im happy.


----------



## Rach87

Me again. Still with the braxton hicks - day 4 now. This morning they were every 2-3 min for a couple hours. Have settled down now but ugh! Im sooooo emotional these last 2 days too. Crying non stop. Lots of trips to the potty, even with having taken my iron pills the last few days. Really hoping this doesnt mean delivery is near. She needs to stay put until at least dec 1st. Nst tomorrow, will mention it then but they never seem bothered by lots of braxton hicks. Then work wednesday - last day but I’ll be alone 9:30-3:30 which sucks. Will probably just close the store for a couple hours until relief comes if Im feeling anything like I do today. Last growth scan thursday, then over to OB for nst and check up - first cervix check. Im so tired. (Sorry just needed to get it out)


----------



## aymz1983

No further word @Rach87 so must just be the wrong cuff size :) 

Sorry the Braxton Hicks are frustrating you though. I've not had as many as you have but I've noticed an increase in mine! Hopefully everything else is more pregnancy niggles and not delivery being near.

I'm struggling at the moment with carpal tunnel which is really affecting my sleep, keep waking up a lot more often to change positions. Just as annoying in the daytime too and it's both arms and hands. Think I am going to have to get splints and see if that relives it. I know it can be common in pregnancy and j had it in last pregnancy too but it got worse after the birth not better!


----------



## Skye75

Well my last OB appointment today (I think!) 
Hoping she'll give me a stretch and sweep, or at least check what's going on down there.
Should get my induction date today.. eeeeek!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Skye75 said:


> Well my last OB appointment today (I think!)
> Hoping she'll give me a stretch and sweep, or at least check what's going on down there.
> Should get my induction date today.. eeeeek!

omg how exciting!! You’re very nearly there!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

aymz1983 said:


> No further word @Rach87 so must just be the wrong cuff size :)
> 
> Sorry the Braxton Hicks are frustrating you though. I've not had as many as you have but I've noticed an increase in mine! Hopefully everything else is more pregnancy niggles and not delivery being near.
> 
> I'm struggling at the moment with carpal tunnel which is really affecting my sleep, keep waking up a lot more often to change positions. Just as annoying in the daytime too and it's both arms and hands. Think I am going to have to get splints and see if that relives it. I know it can be common in pregnancy and j had it in last pregnancy too but it got worse after the birth not better!

glad your bloods seem to be okay :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> Me again. Still with the braxton hicks - day 4 now. This morning they were every 2-3 min for a couple hours. Have settled down now but ugh! Im sooooo emotional these last 2 days too. Crying non stop. Lots of trips to the potty, even with having taken my iron pills the last few days. Really hoping this doesnt mean delivery is near. She needs to stay put until at least dec 1st. Nst tomorrow, will mention it then but they never seem bothered by lots of braxton hicks. Then work wednesday - last day but I’ll be alone 9:30-3:30 which sucks. Will probably just close the store for a couple hours until relief comes if Im feeling anything like I do today. Last growth scan thursday, then over to OB for nst and check up - first cervix check. Im so tired. (Sorry just needed to get it out)

urgh I hate braxton hicks and I don’t even get them that often! Can’t imagine how annoying they must be so frequently! Not long now, 
These last few weeks are so hard!


----------



## Tasha36089

Rach87 said:


> Me again. Still with the braxton hicks - day 4 now. This morning they were every 2-3 min for a couple hours. Have settled down now but ugh! Im sooooo emotional these last 2 days too. Crying non stop. Lots of trips to the potty, even with having taken my iron pills the last few days. Really hoping this doesnt mean delivery is near. She needs to stay put until at least dec 1st. Nst tomorrow, will mention it then but they never seem bothered by lots of braxton hicks. Then work wednesday - last day but I’ll be alone 9:30-3:30 which sucks. Will probably just close the store for a couple hours until relief comes if Im feeling anything like I do today. Last growth scan thursday, then over to OB for nst and check up - first cervix check. Im so tired. (Sorry just needed to get it out)

I have had the same with the BH and have spent lots of time the last few days on the toilet. The sharp lightening pains are so intense too.


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 I wonder which one of us will go first! I had my twice weekly nst today and had a couple bh while on the monitor and told the nurse Ive been having them a ton. Last night they were coming every 2-5 min with pain for like 2 hours and they were totally unphased by it. Oh well, guess I’ll just wait until Thursday for my next appt. :shrug: Thankfully they’ve calmed some today but Ive just been a hormonal mess these last few days and have felt like total crap. Doesnt help Im barely sleeping. (Which Im sure you all are in the same boat) Ahh the joys of being 9 months pregnant. **less than a month, less than a month, less than a month**

@aymz1983 carpal tunnel sounds miserable. I thought I was getting it as my hands would go numb at night but it went away maybe halfway through pregnancy so mightve just been a compressed nerve while laying or something. Hope braces help relieve some pain.


----------



## Skye75

Had a sweep done yesterday, but not a very successful one because babies head is still so high. Little bugger. Still spotting now from it though. 
Induction booked for the 23rd @ 4pm. Yikes.


----------



## Lucy3

Just popping in to say how excited I am for you to be at the very end of your pregnancies! Wow @Skye75 , makes it so real having your induction date!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Skye75 said:


> Had a sweep done yesterday, but not a very successful one because babies head is still so high. Little bugger. Still spotting now from it though.
> Induction booked for the 23rd @ 4pm. Yikes.

so exciting. Not long now! X


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Slightly weird question but is anyone else all of a sudden finding they need to open their bowels more frequently? I’ve been very constipated all pregnancy but that last 2 days I’ve needed the toilet 3 times a day!


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 so exciting!! Cant wait to see baby pics!

@Desito87 would love to hear your birth story when you're ready! 

@IsabellaJayne yea have been having all the telltale prelabor signs over here but thinking I still have a couple weeks to go.


----------



## Rach87

@Lucy3 it went by so quick and yet so slow lol cant wait to follow your journey now!!


----------



## Lucy3

@Rach87 it’s funny how when you’re pregnant it feels like forever but once the baby comes it’s a distant memory. Will be stalking for baby announcements!


----------



## Mummyto293

Can’t believe how close to the end we are now! I’ve finally put the co sleeper up/ set up the Moses basket. And I had my home birth assessment- all OK for it at the moment have another growth scan next week so will see how that goes. But going to see how I feel at the time/ in labour if I want to go to hospital or feel comfortable being at home. At the moment our local hospitals have been shutting because of major staff shortages and I had a home birth last time so want to be prepared and I know I’ll Atleast have a midwife at home! I don’t think I’d make it to the other hospitals in time (I have had 2 very fast labour) 

been a bit worried about the movements through the night. Normally I get absolutely battered and seems a lot quieter just a few jabs. It’s only early here. So going to have a cup of tea and something to eat and monitor it for a bit. Then I’ll go in if doesn’t pick up x


----------



## Mummyto293

Also I decided to finish work early! Best decision I’ve made … now I can enjoy some maternity leave before little one gets here. It hasn’t hit me yet … we are having a baby soon eeeeeek.


----------



## Tasha36089

IsabellaJayne said:


> Slightly weird question but is anyone else all of a sudden finding they need to open their bowels more frequently? I’ve been very constipated all pregnancy but that last 2 days I’ve needed the toilet 3 times a day!

yes! For over a week now I’ve been going around 3 times a day even on iron tabs lol. 



Mummyto293 said:


> Can’t believe how close to the end we are now! I’ve finally put the co sleeper up/ set up the Moses basket. And I had my home birth assessment- all OK for it at the moment have another growth scan next week so will see how that goes. But going to see how I feel at the time/ in labour if I want to go to hospital or feel comfortable being at home. At the moment our local hospitals have been shutting because of major staff shortages and I had a home birth last time so want to be prepared and I know I’ll Atleast have a midwife at home! I don’t think I’d make it to the other hospitals in time (I have had 2 very fast labour)
> 
> been a bit worried about the movements through the night. Normally I get absolutely battered and seems a lot quieter just a few jabs. It’s only early here. So going to have a cup of tea and something to eat and monitor it for a bit. Then I’ll go in if doesn’t pick up x

glad you finished work early, get lots of rest in now. Hopefully your movements will pick up after a cuppa and some brekkie.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

So C-Section date been changed to 15th Dec now to give me chance to have steroids over the 13th and 14th. I don’t mind, will make me 37+4. My labetalol got increased again today so whether I make it that far BP wise, we shall see. I sincerely hope so


----------



## Rach87

@Mummyto293 so glad you finished work to rest and “enjoy” the last couple weeks. My littles been quieter too and I read some babies become more active pre labor and others quiet down due to lack of space and saving energy for delivery. As long as you're still getting the 10 movements in 2 hours Im sure all is fine.

@IsabellaJayne hope bp stays level and baby can stay cozy a while longer.

Im just absolutely destroyed. I dont know if its from 5 days of constant intense braxton hicks, my 3 yr old being a mini tyrant and also regressing in potty training (hes been fully in undies/trained for like 8 months - and has been peeing his pants non stop and pooped now 2 days in a row), my 6 yr old getting up 3x a night the past couple months so the minimal sleep I do get is interrupted, or just being heavily pregnant but Im losing my marbles. My whole body feels like I was in a car accident and emotionally Im a hot mess. Ugh. I didnt get this way with my other 2 pregnancies. Last growth scan tomorrow - at least I get to see her cute face for an ounce of brightness. Sorry for the rant just really struggling over here.


----------



## aymz1983

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time at the moment @Rach87 it does sound like everything just hitting at once. I don't have any advice but I hope things settle down and you get a chance to rest up and relax a bit more.

As for me, had growth scan and consultant today. Baby doing fine, estimated 5lb 13 now. Not a very good picture could be taken as he was almost facing my back and thus not in the greatest position for measurements but she got there!

Same old story with blood pressure - higher than usual so again, back up to maternity triage where bp was taken And it did come down a bit. They took more bloods and urine and tested those using special tests to check likelihood of developing pre eclampsia. Urine test was borderline but bloods showed a 'significant' risk of developing pre eclampsia so I am being kept in overnight for monitoring apparently (have been here an hour after going home to pick up bits and haven't been seen yet!)
I think due to the constant issues with bp that keeps rising I am going to be induced at 38 weeks although the Dr did say earlier that if pre eclampsia was going to be an issue they would induce at 37 weeks but I won't know more tomorrow until I speak again to the consultants again.
I'm terrified to sleep on the ward as well because I've been so blocked in my nose recently my snoring has gone up a notch and I don't want to be 'that' person keeping everyone else awake lol.
Pic of baby for baby's sake and pic of fed up looking me on the way to my 'hotel' for the night ha. Didn't realise bump looked quite low actually. He's head down but not central to the exit station unfortunately!


----------



## Mummyto293

aymz1983 said:


> I'm sorry you're having such a hard time at the moment @Rach87 it does sound like everything just hitting at once. I don't have any advice but I hope things settle down and you get a chance to rest up and relax a bit more.
> 
> As for me, had growth scan and consultant today. Baby doing fine, estimated 5lb 13 now. Not a very good picture could be taken as he was almost facing my back and thus not in the greatest position for measurements but she got there!
> 
> Same old story with blood pressure - higher than usual so again, back up to maternity triage where bp was taken And it did come down a bit. They took more bloods and urine and tested those using special tests to check likelihood of developing pre eclampsia. Urine test was borderline but bloods showed a 'significant' risk of developing pre eclampsia so I am being kept in overnight for monitoring apparently (have been here an hour after going home to pick up bits and haven't been seen yet!)
> I think due to the constant issues with bp that keeps rising I am going to be induced at 38 weeks although the Dr did say earlier that if pre eclampsia was going to be an issue they would induce at 37 weeks but I won't know more tomorrow until I speak again to the consultants again.
> I'm terrified to sleep on the ward as well because I've been so blocked in my nose recently my snoring has gone up a notch and I don't want to be 'that' person keeping everyone else awake lol.
> Pic of baby for baby's sake and pic of fed up looking me on the way to my 'hotel' for the night ha. Didn't realise bump looked quite low actually. He's head down but not central to the exit station unfortunately!
> 
> View attachment 1103870
> View attachment 1103871

Hope you’re ok! Sounds like they’re doing the right thing keeping you in. How many weeks are you now ? X


----------



## Mummyto293

I ended up going in and being checked out as the movements just weren’t picking up. CTG was perfect and had a scan which was fine - growth has dropped a bit but not massively, so have a consultant appointment tomorrow! 

That’s not long @IsabellaJayne and atleast it’s before Christmas so you can be home and sorted! 
@Rach87 in terms of the braxton hicks I have a very irritable uterus. I don’t think they’ve been as bad this time as my last pregnancy but I definitely get around 20-30 a day! Irritating. Especially if my bladder is full they really ramp up. Hope you manage to get some rest x


----------



## aymz1983

Mummyto293 said:


> Hope you’re ok! Sounds like they’re doing the right thing keeping you in. How many weeks are you now ? X

Yes, always better to be safe :) I'm 36 weeks today.

Glad your ctg was fine, and I'm sure all will be good with consultant tomorrow :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> I ended up going in and being checked out as the movements just weren’t picking up. CTG was perfect and had a scan which was fine - growth has dropped a bit but not massively, so have a consultant appointment tomorrow!
> 
> That’s not long @IsabellaJayne and atleast it’s before Christmas so you can be home and sorted!
> @Rach87 in terms of the braxton hicks I have a very irritable uterus. I don’t think they’ve been as bad this time as my last pregnancy but I definitely get around 20-30 a day! Irritating. Especially if my bladder is full they really ramp up. Hope you manage to get some rest x

glad your CTG was all well :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

aymz1983 said:


> I'm sorry you're having such a hard time at the moment @Rach87 it does sound like everything just hitting at once. I don't have any advice but I hope things settle down and you get a chance to rest up and relax a bit more.
> 
> As for me, had growth scan and consultant today. Baby doing fine, estimated 5lb 13 now. Not a very good picture could be taken as he was almost facing my back and thus not in the greatest position for measurements but she got there!
> 
> Same old story with blood pressure - higher than usual so again, back up to maternity triage where bp was taken And it did come down a bit. They took more bloods and urine and tested those using special tests to check likelihood of developing pre eclampsia. Urine test was borderline but bloods showed a 'significant' risk of developing pre eclampsia so I am being kept in overnight for monitoring apparently (have been here an hour after going home to pick up bits and haven't been seen yet!)
> I think due to the constant issues with bp that keeps rising I am going to be induced at 38 weeks although the Dr did say earlier that if pre eclampsia was going to be an issue they would induce at 37 weeks but I won't know more tomorrow until I speak again to the consultants again.
> I'm terrified to sleep on the ward as well because I've been so blocked in my nose recently my snoring has gone up a notch and I don't want to be 'that' person keeping everyone else awake lol.
> Pic of baby for baby's sake and pic of fed up looking me on the way to my 'hotel' for the night ha. Didn't realise bump looked quite low actually. He's head down but not central to the exit station unfortunately!
> 
> View attachment 1103870
> View attachment 1103871

I hope everything is okay. Probably best they kept you in. My pre-e came on so rapidly with my last daughter. One day all was borderline, next day my BP was 259/123 and bloods were all deranged. Even though I’d felt fine and was borderline the day before. She was delivered hours later. So I’m glad they kept you in. Hope all is well and settled down today


----------



## aymz1983

IsabellaJayne said:


> I hope everything is okay. Probably best they kept you in. My pre-e came on so rapidly with my last daughter. One day all was borderline, next day my BP was 259/123 and bloods were all deranged. Even though I’d felt fine and was borderline the day before. She was delivered hours later. So I’m glad they kept you in. Hope all is well and settled down today

Thank you :) Apparently one of the special blood tests they do (I forget its name) showed a 57% chance I would develop pre-e within a week. They increased my dosage of labetalol and bp came right down so they have discharged me today.

I am to go to the assessment unit next Wednesday at 37 weeks to see how things are. If still the same then I think they will look to deliver then. If things are stable, then it will be 38 weeks. So just more waiting, I was hoping to have a date for induction before I left but I guess it's only a few days more.
Forgot how awful it is to sleep in hospitals with everything going on! Think I've had about 3 hours sleep in the last 36 hours urg


----------



## IsabellaJayne

aymz1983 said:


> Thank you :) Apparently one of the special blood tests they do (I forget its name) showed a 57% chance I would develop pre-e within a week. They increased my dosage of labetalol and bp came right down so they have discharged me today.
> 
> I am to go to the assessment unit next Wednesday at 37 weeks to see how things are. If still the same then I think they will look to deliver then. If things are stable, then it will be 38 weeks. So just more waiting, I was hoping to have a date for induction before I left but I guess it's only a few days more.
> Forgot how awful it is to sleep in hospitals with everything going on! Think I've had about 3 hours sleep in the last 36 hours urg

very glad to hear all is well. It’s good they’re keeping an eye on you! Hopefully all is okay at the 37 week check up. These last few weeks are anxiety ridden for me! Is it the same for you? I have this impending sense of something going wrong when I’m so close! The anxiety is real


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies. Finally feel a little better today. 

@Aymz your elevator pic cracked me up! Definitely my mood lately too. I feel you mama! Hope they can keep bp lower and you can get some much needed rest 

@Mummyto293 glad ctg was good. How did the appt go?


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> Thanks ladies. Finally feel a little better today.
> 
> @Aymz your elevator pic cracked me up! Definitely my mood lately too. I feel you mama! Hope they can keep bp lower and you can get some much needed rest
> 
> @Mummyto293 glad ctg was good. How did the appt go?

Glad you’re feeling better. Appointment went good. Got some tablets prescribed for itching. Bloods are still normal. They are happy with growth and OKd home birth at the moment. So can’t complain ☺️


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Baby has quiet down so much at night time the last 2 nights. I really have to draw movements out of her. Looks like it’s going to be the same story tonight, taking 2 hours to get her to move (normally very active at night time) 

she’s been fine in the days just seems to be at night. Do you think I should go in for CTG? Even though she has moved throughout the day?


----------



## Rach87

Thats great! @Mummyto293 

@IsabellaJayne they settle into a pattern near the end of pregnancy just like a newborn, but if its worrying you get it checked out mama. You’ll never regret getting reassurance. :)


----------



## Rach87

Had my last growth scan today. Kind of bittersweet. Was going to attempt no epidural this time since I only got it 10-15 min before my son was born so it was barely effective…..he was 6 lbs 7 oz at birth - they measured her today at 6 lbs 10oz already!! :shock: Maybe I’ll be getting that epidural after all lol

After hospital headed to OB for nst/check up. Nst was great. They did the gbs swab and first cervix check. 1cm dilated and cervix already soft. I was honestly expecting to be at least 3 cm with all these braxton hicks :haha: Will have my first sweep on Dec 2nd at 38+5. I’ll have 3 attempts with sweeps before my due date when they’ll induce me. So hope bubs proves me right and comes early. 

Caught a little smile today :cloud9:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> Had my last growth scan today. Kind of bittersweet. Was going to attempt no epidural this time since I only got it 10-15 min before my son was born so it was barely effective…..he was 6 lbs 7 oz at birth - they measured her today at 6 lbs 10oz already!! :shock: Maybe I’ll be getting that epidural after all lol
> 
> After hospital headed to OB for nst/check up. Nst was great. They did the gbs swab and first cervix check. 1cm dilated and cervix already soft. I was honestly expecting to be at least 3 cm with all these braxton hicks :haha: Will have my first sweep on Dec 2nd at 38+5. I’ll have 3 attempts with sweeps before my due date when they’ll induce me. So hope bubs proves me right and comes early.
> 
> Caught a little smile today :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1103946

aww she’s so cute! Glad everything is going well. Hopefully she will come before then on her own! Fingers crossed. She looks snug as a bug


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> Thats great! @Mummyto293
> 
> @IsabellaJayne they settle into a pattern near the end of pregnancy just like a newborn, but if its worrying you get it checked out mama. You’ll never regret getting reassurance. :)

she started kicking up a storm after I wrote this so I left it and went to sleep. She’s just woken me up at 6am with some massive kicks / rolls :D. She has maybe changed her pattern of movement. It’s so anxious these last few weeks


----------



## Tasha36089

Glad everyone is getting on ok now. @Skye75 how are you after the sweep? 
Anyone else barely sleeping? My spd is so bad and I have to turn over every 15 mins or so. I slept upright in the chair last night but didn’t sleep much. I started having period pains last night but they haven’t come to anything just have a backache now.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I cant believe how close all of our due dates are!!
I had a growth scan at 35+1 and baby was estimated to be 6lb 7oz, all my bloods are currently normal and my protein levels are sitting at 20.2, they said they start to worry once it hits 30. 
Consultant has said currently he's happy for me to go to 38 weeks unless anything changes drastically with my bp/ pre eclampsia etc, I have said I would like to try and go naturally this time, he said he would be happy for me to go to 39 weeks but nothing further so we will see x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Tasha36089 said:


> Glad everyone is getting on ok now. @Skye75 how are you after the sweep?
> Anyone else barely sleeping? My spd is so bad and I have to turn over every 15 mins or so. I slept upright in the chair last night but didn’t sleep much. I started having period pains last night but they haven’t come to anything just have a backache now.

yeah barely sleeping at all. I dread bedtime because my hips hurt so bad. No amount of pillows are helping. I’ve just accepted that until delivery there will be no more comfort haha!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

xxmyheartxx said:


> I cant believe how close all of our due dates are!!
> I had a growth scan at 35+1 and baby was estimated to be 6lb 7oz, all my bloods are currently normal and my protein levels are sitting at 20.2, they said they start to worry once it hits 30.
> Consultant has said currently he's happy for me to go to 38 weeks unless anything changes drastically with my bp/ pre eclampsia etc, I have said I would like to try and go naturally this time, he said he would be happy for me to go to 39 weeks but nothing further so we will see x

glad to hear all is well! Hopefully you will go naturally before 39 weeks!


----------



## Mummyto293

I wonder how much all our babies will weigh! 
My other two were fairly small and this baby is weighing 6lbs at my last scan at 36+4 so I think if I go to 40 weeks they will be around the 8lb mark. But we will see … they were half a pound -10ozs off with my other 2! 
I’ve packed an array of sizes for baby just incase x


----------



## aymz1983

I'm finding it rough to sleep, not because of spd (although that is annoying as ever) but carpal tunnel seems to get worse every day. No sooner have I turned over in bed than I need to do it again as one arm or other screams out in pain. Can hardly hold knife and fork to eat now either, have to keep taking breaks!
Lovely little smile she has there @Rach87! 
I think this baby will be my smallest, at an estimated 5lb 13 Wednesday at 36 weeks, I'm not going beyond 38 really so can't see him gaining like 2 or more lbs before then lol. My others have been 7.10, 8.11 and 8.13 at 40+ weeks


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> I wonder how much all our babies will weigh!
> My other two were fairly small and this baby is weighing 6lbs at my last scan at 36+4 so I think if I go to 40 weeks they will be around the 8lb mark. But we will see … they were half a pound -10ozs off with my other 2!
> I’ve packed an array of sizes for baby just incase x

At my last scan they estimated 4lbs 6oz at 32+4. I’m delivering at 37+4 and they’ve estimated 7lbs 3oz which will be my biggest baby by a whole lb! My first baby was delivered at 37+4 and she weighed 6lbs 3oz so much bigger this time


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My biggest has being 10lb and smallest 6lb15 so hopefully this one won't be as big!


----------



## Mummyto293

Eek exciting everyone!

I have just lost some of my bloody show after a walk.. seems a bit early but I remember with my second I lost it maybe a week before so we will see might not mean anything. I’m also tired and have house work to do so could do with it arriving when I’m well rested and the house is spotless


----------



## Teafor2

I just had a scroll through as I’ve not been on in a while... so much to catch up on!

@aymz1983 sorry to hear about the blood pressure but it seems like they are taking good care of you. 

@Skye75 Any news?

@Rach87 I’ve also been having loads of Braxton hicks. Usually I barely notice them. At my last appointment they told me my uterus was contracting, but I’m so used to it I didn’t even notice. Now I just notice them if they take my breath away, make me want to pee myself, or press baby hard into my ribs. Sometimes I feel like my uterus is half contracted for half the day. 

I can’t believe how close everyone is now! Is anyone doing anything specific for labor prep? This will be my first baby and I probably won’t be able to have an epidural and I just don’t know what to expect from labor.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> Eek exciting everyone!
> 
> I have just lost some of my bloody show after a walk.. seems a bit early but I remember with my second I lost it maybe a week before so we will see might not mean anything. I’m also tired and have house work to do so could do with it arriving when I’m well rested and the house is spotless

i lost mine a week ago. Never ever lost it before in other pregnancies. I mentioned it to my midwife on weds, she checked to see if baby was engaged and she isn’t so she didn’t seem concerned. She said it might regenerate. You’re further along than me though so could be your body getting ready. How exciting


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> Eek exciting everyone!
> 
> I have just lost some of my bloody show after a walk.. seems a bit early but I remember with my second I lost it maybe a week before so we will see might not mean anything. I’m also tired and have house work to do so could do with it arriving when I’m well rested and the house is spotless

oh actually, I think I’ve got mucus plug and bloody show mixed up ](*,) 
I lost my plug, not a show. Eeek even more exciting for you then


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've just lost a big blob of my plug, prob about 2/3fingers worth of it, I've being loosing small bits of it but nothing of this size, not thinking anything of it, I lost my bloody show with ds3 and I didn't go into labour.
Day assessment called me on the school run, I need to go on iron tablets as my hb level is 101, I've being feeling out of breathe for about 3 weeks and having random bouts of dizziness as well. The midwife has pre warned me that my bp will probably go higher once my levels are back to normal range as it can lower bp, which is annoying as my bp is currently sitting around 140ish/88ish on my medication. Time will tell i guess.


----------



## Rach87

@xxmyheartxx oh wow! Were your other babies early? (Sorry if you mentioned before already - my preggo/fibro brain just cannot retain info) I know the plug can regenerate but that seems like a lot!

Gosh I cant believe we’re on baby watch in this group now!!!!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Baby watch. So exciting. @xxmyheartxx my HB was 107 and they’ve started me on iron tablets but I’m too scared to start them. I’ve been severely constipated to the point where I’ve bled everywhere and almost passed out and they’re notorious for bunging you up. Frightened to take them


----------



## aymz1983

Has anyone ever had their bp measured on their forearm? Midwife visit today, she measured top of arm as usual which was I think about 150/100 or thereabouts. She then tried it on my forearm which gave a much better reading of 138/90 I think. I had no idea forearm was an option?! I've had a quick Google and everything I've read makes it sound like forearm should be higher than upper arm. So not sure how to take that.
Protein has increased in urine as well, I don't know by how much, but it's a little bit more than a trace now she said.
Back to hospital Monday for more bloods then Tuesday (moved from Wednesday) for review/assessment.


----------



## aymz1983

I realise no one is asking for updates but I'm telling everyone else I the world (feels like!) so may as well here too :D


----------



## IsabellaJayne

aymz1983 said:


> Has anyone ever had their bp measured on their forearm? Midwife visit today, she measured top of arm as usual which was I think about 150/100 or thereabouts. She then tried it on my forearm which gave a much better reading of 138/90 I think. I had no idea forearm was an option?! I've had a quick Google and everything I've read makes it sound like forearm should be higher than upper arm. So not sure how to take that.
> Protein has increased in urine as well, I don't know by how much, but it's a little bit more than a trace now she said.
> Back to hospital Monday for more bloods then Tuesday (moved from Wednesday) for review/assessment.

yes we sometimes will take a BP anywhere we can get it, forearm, thigh, calf haha. Sounds like someone will be having a baby soon :D


----------



## xxmyheartxx

aymz1983 said:


> Has anyone ever had their bp measured on their forearm? Midwife visit today, she measured top of arm as usual which was I think about 150/100 or thereabouts. She then tried it on my forearm which gave a much better reading of 138/90 I think. I had no idea forearm was an option?! I've had a quick Google and everything I've read makes it sound like forearm should be higher than upper arm. So not sure how to take that.
> Protein has increased in urine as well, I don't know by how much, but it's a little bit more than a trace now she said.
> Back to hospital Monday for more bloods then Tuesday (moved from Wednesday) for review/assessment.


I will take bp from anywhere as well!
Glad they are keeping a close eye on you, if you feel worse, headache, swelling etc get yourself off to triage asap x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Rach87 said:


> @xxmyheartxx oh wow! Were your other babies early? (Sorry if you mentioned before already - my preggo/fibro brain just cannot retain info) I know the plug can regenerate but that seems like a lot!
> 
> Gosh I cant believe we’re on baby watch in this group now!!!!




IsabellaJayne said:


> Baby watch. So exciting. @xxmyheartxx my HB was 107 and they’ve started me on iron tablets but I’m too scared to start them. I’ve been severely constipated to the point where I’ve bled everywhere and almost passed out and they’re notorious for bunging you up. Frightened to take them

My 1st 3 children were born at 41, 40+4 and 41+5, 4th and 5th was 37+3 and 38+1 ( early inductions) 

I'm dreading taking them, I had them after my pph was ds2 and the constipation was horrific.


----------



## Rach87

@aymz1983 hahahha have you seen my many unsolicited posts - nobody asks and there I go writing a novella :haha: thats what were here for - a space to vent or just write out our thoughts/feelings, exciting news or worries! Type away friend!

I worked as a medical assistant for about 10 yrs and like Isabella said they’ll take it anywhere they can get it. Ive taken it on the back of someones knee before where the artery runs. They had a double mastectomy and multiple other medical problems so couldnt do it in their arms.


----------



## aymz1983

Haha thanks everyone :) well...you learn something new everyday! I had no idea but may be worth mentioning to hospital next time I go (may as well move in at this rate lol)


----------



## Rach87

37 weeks today! \\:D/ Early full term. Will start trying to get this baby out around dec 1st when I’ll be 38 1/2 weeks. Need her out before my due date so they cant force induce me.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy full term @Rach87 it's all gone so fast now do u feel?


----------



## Mummyto293

Can’t believe how close we are now. I don’t feel mentally prepared yet. Keep losing lots of bloody show but no other signs yet … hoping they stay in for another week because I’m exhausted!!!
Anyone else’s sleeping pattern completely messed up at the moment ? I sleep awful at night but good in the day if I get chance to have a nap!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> Can’t believe how close we are now. I don’t feel mentally prepared yet. Keep losing lots of bloody show but no other signs yet … hoping they stay in for another week because I’m exhausted!!!
> Anyone else’s sleeping pattern completely messed up at the moment ? I sleep awful at night but good in the day if I get chance to have a nap!

same here! Sleep so much more comfortable in the day. Nightmare. Saying that, DH and I had date night last night, went out for food and mocktails, didn’t get home until 12am and I managed to sleep straight through until 8:20am! First time in forever


----------



## Teafor2

I’m beginning to have some anxiety that something will go wrong with baby girl in this final stretch. I know it’s so rare, but if I have a day where I feel like she’s quieter than usual I begin to panic that something is wrong, when I know it’s usually just that I’ve been so busy I haven’t had time to sit and pay attention to kicks and things.


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney yes but also very no LOL. It is crazy to think I could have another little peanut in my arms next week!

@Mummyto293 my sleep has been total crap for the last month or more. I get maybe 2 hours to start if Im lucky, then up every hour or more after. Doesnt help my dd has been getting up 1-3 times a night interrupting what minimal broken sleep I am getting.

@Teafor2 totally normal. Its the biggest life change and the life of your child and you have pretty much zero control on how they’ll come into the world and so many things can happen good or bad. I was actually going to see if you have any questions or concerns since you're a first timer here :) Im sure one of us mommas will have some insight or opinion (just remember its just opinions or our own personal experiences - everyone is different and there are multiple correct options)


----------



## Rach87

37 week pic. Very curious how many more I’ll get! No signs of labor yet but who knows. Feeling soooo much better than last week - I think it must have been a lupus flare for how awful I was feeling.


----------



## aymz1983

I think that's quite normal @Teafor2 whether its first one or, in my case, fourth one. Sometimes k will wake up and worry he's been quiet and then have to tell myself er, hello, I've just been asleep lol. But as time goes on and room gets smaller it can feel like they're not as active as the movements feel different and not as pronounced. Certainly for me anyway. But anxiety is normal for this stage as you get closer. Obviously you can call midwife etc if worried too much about movements and they will be happy to get you on a monitor for peace of mind :)


----------



## Skye75

Well induction day tomorrow afternoon.. 
Oh gees I am crapping myself!! On one hand so ready for this munchkin to come out and on the other hand so so anxious about birth.


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 That’s so exciting! I’m sending you all the best labour vibes... can’t wait to hear about you little one! 

@Rach87 Looking great! Glad to hear you’re feeling better. What are you planning to do to try to induce when the time comes? 

Thanks for the reassurance everyone re stillbirth anxiety. Spoke with dh about it the other day and had a little cry which I think helped. She’s wiggling around in my belly now as I type :) 

I think she’s beginning to yo-yo in and out of my pelvis now. I’ve noticed that some days my heartburn and breathing are easier and I’ll feel some movement and pressure down in my cervix, but then the next day she’ll be back up high again. Only two and a half weeks until my maternity leave and I can’t wait!


----------



## aymz1983

Skye75 said:


> Well induction day tomorrow afternoon..
> Oh gees I am crapping myself!! On one hand so ready for this munchkin to come out and on the other hand so so anxious about birth.

That has come around so fast! Eek!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Good luck for tomorrow @Skye75 I can’t wait for the announcement of your little boy. Sending positive labour vibes! 

@Teafor2 yep so normal. I’m so anxious. Even more so this time, I was only 21 and 23 last times and I think at that age you think you’re invincible. I much more tuned into the risks of my section this time now I’m 30. And also a nurse now so even more terrified with the extra knowledge surrounding surgery. Definitely normal to feel anxious about all the things you mentioned


----------



## Rach87

Wow @Skye75 so exciting!! I kept thinking you had another week lol time is flying! Hope everything goes smooth and quick. Cant wait for pics and birth stories!


----------



## Mummyto293

@Skye75 that’s so exciting. Good luck hope it’s fast and easy!

so if baby doesn’t arrive beforehand im being induced at 39 weeks. Not far away at all. Went in again with reduced movements. It just hardly moves. Some days I can try coffee / coke/ chocolate/ lying on side/ eating ice / prodding it - and I may get one or two kicks . Nothing I do can make it move. Thankfully they’ve taken me seriously and done scans and twice weekly monitoring. I didn’t have this with my other two!


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 I'll be getting sweeps at my appts starting Dec 2nd, I’ll try hubbies fave trick - sex lol, walking, super light exercise, foot massage. 

@Mummyto293 this baby has become overly chill the past month too. Having twice weekly nst’s has kept my mind at ease. Glad they're monitoring you well!


----------



## Tasha36089

Skye75 said:


> Well induction day tomorrow afternoon..
> Oh gees I am crapping myself!! On one hand so ready for this munchkin to come out and on the other hand so so anxious about birth.

Just quickly popped in to say good luck for tomorrow @Skye75. Will be stalking for updates


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 
Good luck tomorrow hon hope it all goes well. 

@Teafor2 
I felt like that hon I think its quite normol to worry near the end. 
So definitely not alone. 
I still worry now even tho he is here I still worry about cot death etc. 
As a mother u never ever stop worrying. 


My neighbour will be having her baby tomorrow also. She wasn't due untilk Dec 24th but they are getting her out early. 
She's have a section so cud be the first baby born in this group. 
Not sure if my neighbour will come back on here again so thought I wud update u all. 
She's gonna be 35+4.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
I had a little freek out toward the end about how I wud cope. My 2 year old had terrible coluc and reflux and was such a difficult new born.
Unfortunately Harley has had colic and reflux too since 4 weeks old so it hasn't been easy but it's starting to get better now. 

U just have to keep in mind in them early weeks that it will pass and will get easier. 
That's how I got through it both times. 

Can't believe we're gonna be trying again in a few months time. I must be absolutely crazy hahaha :wacko:


----------



## Skye75

So annoyed, my OB rang last night and said they can't do my induction until Thursday evening now due to to many emergencies.. another two days away. Argh.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Skye75 said:


> So annoyed, my OB rang last night and said they can't do my induction until Thursday evening now due to to many emergencies.. another two days away. Argh.


Oh hon that sucks.
I also got held off a extra day for my induction for the same reason. They were so busy. Thankfully me being high risk they did me the very next day. But its still disappointing when ure expecting to go in a certain day and that don't happen.
I hope the next 2 days go really quickly for you hon. So sorry. Hugs


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 that is super frustrating. Having a day/time you've anticipated only to have to wait 2 more days. So sorry mama.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Oh that is so annoying @Skye75


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@Skye75 sorry they have delayed induction by 2 days, super annoying!


----------



## Rach87

Sooo had a worker at Target literally argue with me about the gender of MY unborn baby. Huh?! She did not believe me Im having a girl and was aggressively adamant that I’m in fact having a boy. So weird! Who does that??? I was like well between blood and about 10 ultrasounds Im 100% confident its a girl - she still wouldnt accept it! ](*,)


----------



## aymz1983

Sorry it's been delayed @Skye75 that must be really frustrating :/ I hope the time feels like it will pass quickly for you.

Argh what is it with people @Rach87 I would have been mad too! Unfortunately there is no hope with some people out there.

As for me, 37 weeks today whoop! Had appointment at hospital Monday where protein had increased since the last check last Friday but blood pressure remained ok. Back in on Friday to make a plan for induction so should hopefully get date then. I've told them I'd like to be induced at 38 weeks because of everything that's gone on and they agree so maybe towards the end of next week will meet baby!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Tasha36089

That’s frustrating @Skye75 




Rach87 said:


> Sooo had a worker at Target literally argue with me about the gender of MY unborn baby. Huh?! She did not believe me Im having a girl and was aggressively adamant that I’m in fact having a boy. So weird! Who does that??? I was like well between blood and about 10 ultrasounds Im 100% confident its a girl - she still wouldnt accept it! ](*,)

There’s always one isnt there. My mother in law was convinced even after the scans we were having a girl. Think she’s come round to it now lol. 


aymz1983 said:


> Sorry it's been delayed @Skye75 that must be really frustrating :/ I hope the time feels like it will pass quickly for you.
> 
> Argh what is it with people @Rach87 I would have been mad too! Unfortunately there is no hope with some people out there.
> 
> As for me, 37 weeks today whoop! Had appointment at hospital Monday where protein had increased since the last check last Friday but blood pressure remained ok. Back in on Friday to make a plan for induction so should hopefully get date then. I've told them I'd like to be induced at 38 weeks because of everything that's gone on and they agree so maybe towards the end of next week will meet baby!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

 Not long for you at all then!

I didn’t sleep at all last night, my hips are so bad. I have a sweep at 9:45am so hoping it’s successful.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

That’s annoying @Rach87 people are so stupid sometimes haha

good luck @Tasha36089 for your sweep. Hope it works! 

happy full term @aymz1983 woop!

AFM - 3 weeks today until delivery! Assembled the pram yesterday and got the car seat sorted. Last bits being bought today for hospital bag then I’m set! Got a growth scan a week today so I think as long as all is well there I’ll be set as my BP is stable on the increased meds!


----------



## Tasha36089

Sweep went well. Cervix is favourable and 1-2cm so hoping it starts something.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Tasha36089 said:


> Sweep went well. Cervix is favourable and 1-2cm so hoping it starts something.

Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Rach87

Of course felt great yesterday, then got a headache in the evening, random sore throat all night so didnt sleep at all and had to be up early for an appt. Headache still here and feel like absolute trash. Why cant I have appts and important things to do on the days I feel good? Baby is overly quiet so not helping my anxiety. Thankfully nst/ob in about 40 min so can make sure she’s still tucked in nice and put my mind at ease.

Thinking about you today @Skye75 hope the induction goes well!


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney thanks for the update - your neighbor is @Sarah Pearce right? How did everything go? Was wondering about her :)


----------



## Mummyto293

So slight change in plan… went in today for routine ctg for reduced movements and have PIH. There’s concerns about an irregular heart beat for baby / ectopic beats. They admitted me to labour ward for a time and now I’m on the ward. Being induced tomorrow afternoon x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> So slight change in plan… went in today for routine ctg for reduced movements and have PIH. There’s concerns about an irregular heart beat for baby / ectopic beats. They admitted me to labour ward for a time and now I’m on the ward. Being induced tomorrow afternoon x

ooh bloody hell!! Good luck hun, hope the induction is smooth x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mummyto293 said:


> So slight change in plan… went in today for routine ctg for reduced movements and have PIH. There’s concerns about an irregular heart beat for baby / ectopic beats. They admitted me to labour ward for a time and now I’m on the ward. Being induced tomorrow afternoon x

Sending lots of luck for tomorrow lovely x


----------



## Rach87

Oh wow @Mummyto293 hope everything goes smoothly and baby is well.


Bring on the BABIES!!!!!!!:oneofeach:


----------



## Tasha36089

Mummyto293 said:


> So slight change in plan… went in today for routine ctg for reduced movements and have PIH. There’s concerns about an irregular heart beat for baby / ectopic beats. They admitted me to labour ward for a time and now I’m on the ward. Being induced tomorrow afternoon x

Hope everything’s ok, good luck for the induction x


----------



## Rach87

Baby was silent for hours this morning despite coffee and attempts to wake her - got on the monitors and she went bonkers. And ever since she’s been beating me up. Im happy she’s moving but OW! My cervix is taking a serious beating. Dr checked and Im same as last week - still just over 1cm and about 50% effaced. She offered a sweep but I’d rather wait until next week when I’ll be over 38 weeks. So close.


----------



## Teafor2

@Mummyto293 Oh wow, what a change of events! Good luck tomorrow... hoping you and baby both have a quick and healthy delivery!


----------



## Mummyto293

Thanks everyone. Assuming there will be a lot of waiting around tomorrow. They’ve told me to expect to be waiting majority of the day before being induced! I’m not a good patient and I’m already restless but excited to meet baby soon. 

Hope everyone else is well! X


----------



## aymz1983

Good luck for tomorrow @Mummyto293 :)


----------



## aymz1983

Anything happened from your sweep @Tasha36089 or is it radio silence from baby lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

My neighbour had her baby ladies.
She is a member of this group but hasn't been on here since she posted about gender.
She wasn't due untill 24th December but had to have here early because the placenta was maturing too quickly.
She's 4 and a half lbs and in special care baby unit.
My neighbours USER name is Sarah Pearce so I don't know if u wanted to update the front page with a pink stork. 

@Skye75
Good luck with ure induction hon hope they start u off nice and early.

Ure all on baby watch now it's so exciting.


----------



## erher

Hi! I haven’t been on in awhile. So I wanted to update everyone regarding my story. My little girl was born today. I went into spontaneous labor, 36+5. Her heart rate was concerning (180 bpm) and an emergency c-section was almost performed, but they opted to let me deliver vaginally because I was already 7cm dilated. I began pushing at 8cm, while the laborist held my cervix back. It was painful, but quick. I had issues with heavy bleeding, but after a few different medications it seems to be under control. She was taken to the cardiac icu after birth and has struggled to breathe independently and maintain glucose levels. It’s incredibly difficult to see her hooked up to so much machinery. Throughout the pregnancy I had so much anxiety about making it to birth, that I didn’t quite process what that was going to look like for her.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

erher said:


> Hi! I haven’t been on in awhile. So I wanted to update everyone regarding my story. My little girl was born today. I went into spontaneous labor, 36+5. Her heart rate was concerning (180 bpm) and an emergency c-section was almost performed, but they opted to let me deliver vaginally because I was already 7cm dilated. I began pushing at 8cm, while the laborist held my cervix back. It was painful, but quick. I had issues with heavy bleeding, but after a few different medications it seems to be under control. She was taken to the cardiac icu after birth and has struggled to breathe independently and maintain glucose levels. It’s incredibly difficult to see her hooked up to so much machinery. Throughout the pregnancy I had so much anxiety about making it to birth, that I didn’t quite process what that was going to look like for her.

wow how scary for you both but congratulations on your little baby girl. NICU is a scary time (my last baby spent 5 weeks there) but those preemie babies are so strong and tough and the staff are a special breed. I hope you recover well. Congratulations again xx


----------



## aymz1983

erher said:


> Hi! I haven’t been on in awhile. So I wanted to update everyone regarding my story. My little girl was born today. I went into spontaneous labor, 36+5. Her heart rate was concerning (180 bpm) and an emergency c-section was almost performed, but they opted to let me deliver vaginally because I was already 7cm dilated. I began pushing at 8cm, while the laborist held my cervix back. It was painful, but quick. I had issues with heavy bleeding, but after a few different medications it seems to be under control. She was taken to the cardiac icu after birth and has struggled to breathe independently and maintain glucose levels. It’s incredibly difficult to see her hooked up to so much machinery. Throughout the pregnancy I had so much anxiety about making it to birth, that I didn’t quite process what that was going to look like for her.

Congratulations but how scary for you both. I hope her breathing and glucose levels stabilise soon and you can take her home x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Good luck for today @Skye75 2nd time lucky fingers crossed. 

And good luck @Mummyto293 i hope everything goes smoothly and quickly


----------



## Lucy3

@erher congratulations on the birth of your baby girl, I hope she’s in your arms at home soon. I can imagine it must be so hard seeing her hooked up to the machines. 

@Skye75 is today induction day? 

Sorry to jump in, so excited that’s it’s your time for babies! Wishing all the mamas the best for the pointy end of your pregnancies x


----------



## Mummyto293

Thanks all. Waiting for the propess. 
Had a sweep and I’m 1-2cms stretchy but cervix is long so could definitely benefit from the propess. So fingers crossed it won’t be really late. I am knackered. I didn’t sleep a wink last night because it’s so noisy! X


----------



## Mummyto293

IsabellaJayne said:


> Good luck for today @Skye75 2nd time lucky fingers crossed.
> 
> And good luck @Mummyto293 i hope everything goes smoothly and quickly

Thank you!


----------



## Skye75

@erher congratulations on your baby girl!! Hope you can soon take her home and your recovery goes well. 

Induction day for me, had the balloon put in at 6.30pm and it fell out already around 8.30pm (now 9.30pm) 
So guess they'll leave me on the ward and break my waters tomorrow morning. 

Can't believe I'll be holding my bubba by tomorrow afternoon. So scared, nervous and excited.


----------



## Teafor2

@erher Congratulations on your baby girl! I hope she is off the machines and in your arms back at home soon. 

@Skye75 So exciting! Hopefully tomorrow will go quickly and smoothly! 

@Mummyto293 Hope things get moving for you soon! Good luck and hope you get some rest in before the labour really starts! 

So many babies on the way! It’s exciting!

Sometimes I think I can’t feel baby moving for a bit but then within minutes of placing my hand on my belly I can feel her moving. I think I’m so used to her moving that I can’t actually feel her movements on the inside like I used to and I need to feel them on the outside to even register them. Does anyone else have this?


----------



## Suggerhoney

erher said:


> Hi! I haven’t been on in awhile. So I wanted to update everyone regarding my story. My little girl was born today. I went into spontaneous labor, 36+5. Her heart rate was concerning (180 bpm) and an emergency c-section was almost performed, but they opted to let me deliver vaginally because I was already 7cm dilated. I began pushing at 8cm, while the laborist held my cervix back. It was painful, but quick. I had issues with heavy bleeding, but after a few different medications it seems to be under control. She was taken to the cardiac icu after birth and has struggled to breathe independently and maintain glucose levels. It’s incredibly difficult to see her hooked up to so much machinery. Throughout the pregnancy I had so much anxiety about making it to birth, that I didn’t quite process what that was going to look like for her.


Congratulations hon. My 8 year old dd was a preemie she was born at 35+4 weeks and spent 18 days in special care baby unit. Its such a scary time.
I held my dd briefly when she was born but them she was whisked off and I was rushed to theatre due to hemorrhage and retained placenta. 
She was 5lb 7oz born but dropped to 4lb 9oz by day 8. So she had to stay in to gain weight. 
Thankfully at 18 days old we got to take her home at 5lb 1oz. 
U wud never believe she was a preemie looking at her now and she is the loudest of them all and such a diva. 
Ure little one is in safe hands and I really hope she will be able to come home soon. 

Good luck @Skye75 and @Mummyto293


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Eagerly stalking waiting for the babies to be born :D


----------



## aymz1983

Update from me - has been confirmed I have pre eclampsia, and booked in tomorrow I think 2pm to start induction! Have been offered a stretch and sweep now which I am waiting for, although will see how that goes. I'm not expecting much at this stage (37+2) but who knows. Every little helps? Lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

aymz1983 said:


> Update from me - has been confirmed I have pre eclampsia, and booked in tomorrow I think 2pm to start induction! Have been offered a stretch and sweep now which I am waiting for, although will see how that goes. I'm not expecting much at this stage (37+2) but who knows. Every little helps? Lol

Sending lots of luck hun, I was diagnosed a couple of weeks ago but my protein levels haven't hit 30 yet. I was induced at 37 weeks with ds2 and i had to have 1 pessary, then when they broke my waters, it took 3 hours until he was delivered x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so excited for babies to start arriving! It doesn't seem like 5 mins that we were all posting our hpt! X


----------



## Teafor2

@aymz1983 Good luck!!

I just done some prenatal yoga which is supposed to focus on getting baby in a good position and engaged. About 10 minutes later started feeling really crap with a stomach ache and had to use the bathroom. Hopefully it’s a sign it’s worked a bit! I really want to keep her in a good position as I know I’ll most likely need to go natural due to my back.


----------



## aymz1983

Thanks everyone. I am a little nervous now, I know I've had the usual pregnancy grumbles and wanting baby here but this wasn't quite what I had in mind! Will spend tonight double and triple checking everything now.

Any updates from our other two inductees?!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Wow good luck @aymz1983 , all the babies coming thick and fast now! Can’t believe it. Good luck to all :)


----------



## Rach87

@erher congrats on baby girl! Sorry its been rough, hope baby can get strong fast so you can take her home. :hug:

@Skye75 and @Mummyto293 hope you have your beautiful babes in your arms and cant wait to hear your updates!

@aymz1983 sorry about the pre-e. Glad theyre right on top of it and your inductions goes smooth and quick!


Babies babies babies!! How is it already our turn?!?! :wohoo:


----------



## Rach87

So….more fussy facing from me. Tuesday felt amazing but was a bit dizzy - attributed it to preggo probs. Around midnight got a sore throat/nose and didnt sleep at all. Had to be up and out early for appts - felt like trash all day wed and went to bed around 10:30. Between 12-12:30 I was up three times peeing. Three! Literally got up about 15 times wed night to pee it was insane and had low grade fever all night. Was gone by morn but Lost a lb thurs morning. Thankfully my mom offered to come help with kids since hubby was working. Had to take 2 naps yesterday and had random bouts of low fever never higher than 100.2. No fever all night then woke up again today with mild fever. Kept coming and going but thankfully has been gone the last few hours. Sore throat, achy. Guessing its the flu as I do feel better this afternoon but seriously 38 weeks preggo and I get the dang flu!! Ugh!! These BH have been insanely intense too, guessing its because Im sick and everything hurts but gah! Only upside is I have time to recover before my next ob appt so I wont miss any monitoring. And of course baby is moving like crazy so I know shes ok. Sorry for the rant - its just been such a crap 9 months full of sickness and I just want to have my little babe in my arms.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@aymz1983 
Sorry u have pre eclampsia hon. I had that with my 8 year old dd and was induced at 35+4 weeks. They only had to break my waters. 

But with my last 2 pregnancies I was induced at 37 and 37+1 weeks and I just needed the one pessery and then they broke my waters. 

U have got this hon and I'm wishing u all the best for tomorrow. 

Babies are coming thick and fast now in this group. 
We have one lady still pregnant in our October/November group and then that's all babies born in our group. 
Crazy how fast its all gone. 
Can't believe my baby is 3 months old on 5th Dec it's flown.


----------



## Mummyto293

So guys my surprise bump turned pink!!
My baby girl arrived this afternoon by emergency c section. She has an underlying heart condition which has only just been picked up and she really did not tolerate labour. She’s absolutely beautiful and a little dot. She weighed 6lb 9ozs. Had to go to neonatal unit at birth but she’s with me now and they’re closely monitoring her! X


----------



## Rach87

@Mummyto293 congrats on team pink- so sorry about the heart issue, do they know if its something easily fixed? Praying for you and bub


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mummyto293 said:


> So guys my surprise bump turned pink!!
> My baby girl arrived this afternoon by emergency c section. She has an underlying heart condition which has only just been picked up and she really did not tolerate labour. She’s absolutely beautiful and a little dot. She weighed 6lb 9ozs. Had to go to neonatal unit at birth but she’s with me now and they’re closely monitoring her! X

congratulations on team pink! And the birth of
Your baby daughter! I hope the heart issue is a small and easily resolvable one. Good news that she’s by your side. Hope your recovery goes well x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Ooh all the babies, how exciting! 17 days to go for me. I’ve got a haemorrhoid, never had one in my life. It’s really irritating me and making life more difficult walking around. Hoping I can get some suppositories today. It’s external, got DH to push back in but it just pops back out. Anyone any tips for getting rid?? I’m so done now haha!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> So….more fussy facing from me. Tuesday felt amazing but was a bit dizzy - attributed it to preggo probs. Around midnight got a sore throat/nose and didnt sleep at all. Had to be up and out early for appts - felt like trash all day wed and went to bed around 10:30. Between 12-12:30 I was up three times peeing. Three! Literally got up about 15 times wed night to pee it was insane and had low grade fever all night. Was gone by morn but Lost a lb thurs morning. Thankfully my mom offered to come help with kids since hubby was working. Had to take 2 naps yesterday and had random bouts of low fever never higher than 100.2. No fever all night then woke up again today with mild fever. Kept coming and going but thankfully has been gone the last few hours. Sore throat, achy. Guessing its the flu as I do feel better this afternoon but seriously 38 weeks preggo and I get the dang flu!! Ugh!! These BH have been insanely intense too, guessing its because Im sick and everything hurts but gah! Only upside is I have time to recover before my next ob appt so I wont miss any monitoring. And of course baby is moving like crazy so I know shes ok. Sorry for the rant - its just been such a crap 9 months full of sickness and I just want to have my little babe in my arms.

oh god, can’t believe you’ve got flu! Of all the times to get it. I hope you manage to recover before bub decides to arrive x


----------



## aymz1983

Congratulations @Mummyto293 on your baby girl! Hope you both recover fast and well :) 

Sorry you have been feeling so sick @Rach87 - with any luck this will be it and you will be healthy ready for birth :) 

I'm pretty sure I still have mine from my first pregnancy 19 years ago @IsabellaJayne lol. No tips unfortunately but sometimes they can.be shrunk with creams etc. Lots of the right fibre and fluid on diet so you don't strain further.

On hospital now, have just had the propess put in, so waiting game now. Although she said that sometimes people with PE can sometimes labour faster than usual so here's hoping!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

aymz1983 said:


> Congratulations @Mummyto293 on your baby girl! Hope you both recover fast and well :)
> 
> Sorry you have been feeling so sick @Rach87 - with any luck this will be it and you will be healthy ready for birth :)
> 
> I'm pretty sure I still have mine from my first pregnancy 19 years ago @IsabellaJayne lol. No tips unfortunately but sometimes they can.be shrunk with creams etc. Lots of the right fibre and fluid on diet so you don't strain further.
> 
> On hospital now, have just had the propess put in, so waiting game now. Although she said that sometimes people with PE can sometimes labour faster than usual so here's hoping!

good luck and fingers crossed for a smooth delivery x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @Mummyto293 2093
Any news on @Skye75


----------



## Teafor2

Congratulations @Mummyto293! Hope you and baby girl are doing well and that they are easily able to monitor and manage her heater condition.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Really hope @Skye75 is OK.


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney hopefully Im not overstepping but she delivered a healthy bub. She posted it in our facebook group.


----------



## Lucy3

Happy to hear @Skye75 had her baby! I’ve been checking in to see an update


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 awwww thats wonderful and I'm so glad she and baby are ok was getting worried.
But I know how hectic it is with a newborn. 
Hopefully she update here when she feels more recovered. 

My neighbour and her baby are still in hospital. Baby dropped to 3lb 8oz so I'm not sure when they will be home.


----------



## Teafor2

Glad to hear @Skye75 and baby are doing well! 

This morning I woke up and baby had turned herself into a posterior position! Before I always could feel the curve of her back down my belly, but this morning it was all knees and elbows. Hopefully she’ll turn back in again. She had been in a good position since about 26 weeks until today!


----------



## Tasha36089

For those not on the fb group baby Cason was born at 6:58am on 27th weighing a very healthy 8lbs 1oz at 38+3.
I had a sweep on Wednesday, for the next 24 hours had the odd mild contraction then on the Friday night they started getting a bit more regular but still not really painful. Went to bed on Friday night. Woke up at 3 am and felt a trickle, stood up and my waters went everywhere. Contractions started within half and hour and I went straight into hospital due to my last labour being only 44 mins with twins. I was 2 cm on arrival but contracting regularly and the Intensity had really picked up. I went for a walk around the hospital which really helped and then they gave me gas and air when I got back onto delivery suite. They didn’t re examine me and just told me to go with it and soon I felt like I needed to push. I think I was pushing around 10 mins and he came out with his hands both up by his face. It was by far my most intense and painful labour so thankful it was quick. I have a graze either side where his hands were but no tears luckily. He came out looking very purple which they said was the speed and position he was born. It’s gone down a lot now but his face is still slightly dark. I’m actually feeling really well in myself just very tired. We had to stay in hospital overnight because little man has a heart murmur which is likely to be the same as his big brothers. 
Hope all of the other new mamas and babies are doing well.


----------



## Rach87

So turns out my feeling crappy wasn’t the flu…. Its covid. ](*,) So thankful for my rheumatologist who called all his contacts around all the nearby hospitals to get me in for the monoclonal antibody infusion. I got my results last night at 4:30pm and I’m here at the infusion clinic at 8am today. \\:D/ I’m already on day 6 of symptoms and feeling better so hoping I’m shady on the upswing and this infusion will knock it completely out. Babe just needs to stay put another week so i have my strength back and won’t have any restrictions.


----------



## aymz1983

So... baby Theodore was finally born at 37+4 at 1:35am 28/11 weighing a teeny 5lb 13oz.
Propess pessary put in about 1:30pm on 26/11, had backache start soon after and had regular tightenings. Said tightenings got more uncomfortable and painful but I was breathing through then fairly ok for a while. I would only have around 10-30 seconds in between each one though, and by 11pm they were relentless and I was joking around (but not joking really lol) about getting to labour ward to get an epidural. However whilst on the ctg machine Theodores heart rate kept dropping with each contraction so they removed the pessary and took me around to labour ward to be more closely monitored, and to examine me to see if the contractions were doing anything or not, to see if they could break waters etc (not without the epidural, by now I was in agony!)
After examination I was still only 1cm, cervix posterior still. They gave me a couple of injections to slow down and stop the contractions but this didn't work.
They then wanted to break my waters and attach a clip to his head but at the same time kept saying we've only got about 5 minutes to make a decision given his heart rate dropping still. A minute later no waters were broken but I was classed as a category 1 emergency section and down I went. I had to be put under general anaesthesia so OH had to wait upstairs.
Following the section, we were told that the placenta had some sort of bleed/abruption in it which was likely irritating the uterus and not letting the contractions stop despite medication to do so. So section would have happened anyway. Still in hospital today, just want to check everything to do with pre eclampsia is going (so far so good) and hopefully we can go home tomorrow.
Pics because he's just too cute lol


----------



## Teafor2

Babies!!! 

Congrats @Tasha36089 on your baby boy! That sounds like an intense labour but good to have it over so quickly and without any tears as well! 

@aymz1983 Congratulations to you too! An emergency c section under general anaesthesia sounds scary, but I’m so happy to hear you and your little boy are doing well! 

@Rach87 Oh no! I hope you start feeling better soon and the medication works. If you’re feeling better and it’s day 6 I’d guess you should be on the upswing now.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

There’s been such a boom of babies. 2 weeks tomorrow for me! Woo!


----------



## Teafor2

Omg she has now turned transverse! How is it possible she still has so much room in there?? (Excuse my water splashed mirror)


----------



## Lucy3

Aww big congrats on all the babies!! 

@Rach87 hope you’re ok, glad your rheumatologist got onto the infusion. Glad you’re starting to feel better, fingers crossed baby girl stays in a bit longer


----------



## IsabellaJayne

December is here :D !!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I cant believe our babies will soon be here!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

So growth scan didn’t go as hoped today. Bub dropped from 50th centile to 9th. Flow from placenta good though and fluid normal. Movements good and normal. 
Went to clinic and my BP was high and protein in my urine. Had to go to triage for blood pressure monitoring but it had come down over the hour. Pre-eclampsia bloods came back mildly abnormal (no worse than they have been throughout) so been able to go home. 
Today should have been my last scan but I have to go back a week today for another scan and consultant appt. they said if anything at all untoward next week also they will just deliver that day (or the next after steroids) so to bring my bag with me. Close call today, just have to monitor her movements, thankfully wriggling away as I type. Let’s hope she continues to, I’d like to make my original section date of 2 weeks today if I can!


----------



## Teafor2

IsabellaJayne said:


> So growth scan didn’t go as hoped today. Bub dropped from 50th centile to 9th. Flow from placenta good though and fluid normal. Movements good and normal.
> Went to clinic and my BP was high and protein in my urine. Had to go to triage for blood pressure monitoring but it had come down over the hour. Pre-eclampsia bloods came back mildly abnormal (no worse than they have been throughout) so been able to go home.
> Today should have been my last scan but I have to go back a week today for another scan and consultant appt. they said if anything at all untoward next week also they will just deliver that day (or the next after steroids) so to bring my bag with me. Close call today, just have to monitor her movements, thankfully wriggling away as I type. Let’s hope she continues to, I’d like to make my original section date of 2 weeks today if I can!

Sorry to hear things didn’t go so great today. Hopefully next week things will be fine and you’ll make it the two weeks. A friend of mine had an ultrasound during her pregnancy that showed a big drop is the percentile of baby’s size but it ended up just being a bad measurement. At her next scan everything was fine.


----------



## Skye75

Sorry I haven't updated ladies, just been enjoying some family time as a family of 5. 

Kyzer John May was born at 12.04pm on the 26th, 7lb5oz @39+1

All went well, mum and baby doing well, will update with a birth story later today :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay babies.
Congratulations @Tasha36089 and @aymz1983 so happy for u both. 

@Rach87 
Gosh hon I'm so sorry u have caught covid. I hope ure OK. 

@Teafor2 
Great bump hon.


----------



## Skye75

Not sure why they are sideways but anyway lol!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

IsabellaJayne said:


> So growth scan didn’t go as hoped today. Bub dropped from 50th centile to 9th. Flow from placenta good though and fluid normal. Movements good and normal.
> Went to clinic and my BP was high and protein in my urine. Had to go to triage for blood pressure monitoring but it had come down over the hour. Pre-eclampsia bloods came back mildly abnormal (no worse than they have been throughout) so been able to go home.
> Today should have been my last scan but I have to go back a week today for another scan and consultant appt. they said if anything at all untoward next week also they will just deliver that day (or the next after steroids) so to bring my bag with me. Close call today, just have to monitor her movements, thankfully wriggling away as I type. Let’s hope she continues to, I’d like to make my original section date of 2 weeks today if I can!

Hopefully baby can stay cooking a bit longer hun x


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> Not sure why they are sideways but anyway lol!
> 
> View attachment 1104406
> View attachment 1104407

What a cutie!


----------



## Rach87

Day 9 of covid, day 3 post infusion and I feel like Im finally on the path to recovery. Breathing is much better and I can actually take a deeper breath with minimal effort. Pulse ox is steady around 96% and I was able to eat 3 full meals yesterday. I had lost 5 lbs since getting sick (and yea NOT good when I had already struggled to gain and was barely at 19lbs) but I gained 1 lbs back thankfully. Not able to eat as much today but Im trying. I know baby will get what she needs - Ive been downing vitamins like mad and getting all the fluids. So praying she stays in as long as possible bc at this point theres no way I can push out a baby. :-(

happy for the babies born! Cant believe its officially our month!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Skye75 said:


> Not sure why they are sideways but anyway lol!
> 
> View attachment 1104406
> View attachment 1104407

Beutiful hon so precious


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 So glad to hear you’re doing better! Was wondering how you were feeling. Hoping you get your energy back and are feeling great when delivery rolls around.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> Day 9 of covid, day 3 post infusion and I feel like Im finally on the path to recovery. Breathing is much better and I can actually take a deeper breath with minimal effort. Pulse ox is steady around 96% and I was able to eat 3 full meals yesterday. I had lost 5 lbs since getting sick (and yea NOT good when I had already struggled to gain and was barely at 19lbs) but I gained 1 lbs back thankfully. Not able to eat as much today but Im trying. I know baby will get what she needs - Ive been downing vitamins like mad and getting all the fluids. So praying she stays in as long as possible bc at this point theres no way I can push out a baby. :-(
> 
> happy for the babies born! Cant believe its officially our month!!!!

glad you’re feeling better. Hope bub stays snug longer so you can get some energy back


----------



## IsabellaJayne

AFM - spent the last 2 days at the hospital. Reduced movements yesterday but her CTG was perfect, though not as many movements as previous CTGs. They’re concerned about the growth reduction and movement reduction so I now have to go every other day for CTG and BP/Urine checks until delivery! I have a Doppler scan booked for Wednesday to check placental flow too. They said as long as each monitoring session is ok, there’s no need to make section any earlier than 15th as of yet


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@IsabellaJayne Glad babies ctg was ok, not long to go.
I've being in today with reduced movements and having tightenings, ctg was good, toco was going up to 55/60 have an emergency scan tomorrow afternoon to check babies growth, doppler etc.
Have being booked a provisional induction date of the 15th, I will be 39+1 unless my protein levels increase or my bp starts increasing again as they won't put me on any more medication now


----------



## Teafor2

Has anyone else been getting a flushed face at this point? I’ve noticed I’ve often been getting these great rosy cheeks. It looks either like I’ve put on blush or I have a fever starting, but I’m not sick. I’m assuming it’s a pregnancy thing with hormones and increased blood flow, etc. Just curious if anyone else gets it.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Teafor2 said:


> Has anyone else been getting a flushed face at this point? I’ve noticed I’ve often been getting these great rosy cheeks. It looks either like I’ve put on blush or I have a fever starting, but I’m not sick. I’m assuming it’s a pregnancy thing with hormones and increased blood flow, etc. Just curious if anyone else gets it.

no flushed face no. I’ve been quite cold and pale actually. Hope you’re not getting unwell

I have become really breathless though. Even when I’m sat down sometimes! Can only imagine it’s lack of room, my iron is fine


----------



## IsabellaJayne

xxmyheartxx said:


> @IsabellaJayne Glad babies ctg was ok, not long to go.
> I've being in today with reduced movements and having tightenings, ctg was good, toco was going up to 55/60 have an emergency scan tomorrow afternoon to check babies growth, doppler etc.
> Have being booked a provisional induction date of the 15th, I will be 39+1 unless my protein levels increase or my bp starts increasing again as they won't put me on any more medication now

good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope everything goes well. We could end up having our babies on the same day! I’ve been having tightenings too, not that intense though. My toco about 35-40. Hope everything goes well tomorrow


----------



## Teafor2

@IsabellaJayne and @xxmyheartxx So sorry to hear you are both dealing with going in and out for reduced movements and other issues. Hon days when you have reduced movements how often do you feel baby? Every once in a while I freak out that she’s moving less but my kick counts are always okay so I think it is her position changing and the movements just feel different. Then the next day she’ll be back to normal. I’m always worried that maybe I should be reacting more on those days that she’s quiet. It’s my first pregnancy so I really don’t know..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Silently stalking for more babies. Eeeeek. 

My birthday is on the 17th so wondering if any of you will deliver that day hehe. 

@Rach87 can't believe ure 39 weeks so close to due date unless baby comes b4. 

This thread is exciting and I can't wait for more babies. 
Good luck ladies


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Just back from scan, went well, head measurment was smaller than my scan at 35 weeks but sonographer wasn't to concerned as baby is engaged and hard to get a decent measurement, doppler and fluid levels all ok as well thankfully. Estimated weight is 7lb 10oz.
@Teafor2 yesterday my movement had really slowed down from 3am as I was awake with tightenings until 1130ish when baby seemed to wake up and have a party in there x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

xxmyheartxx said:


> Just back from scan, went well, head measurment was smaller than my scan at 35 weeks but sonographer wasn't to concerned as baby is engaged and hard to get a decent measurement, doppler and fluid levels all ok as well thankfully. Estimated weight is 7lb 10oz.
> @Teafor2 yesterday my movement had really slowed down from 3am as I was awake with tightenings until 1130ish when baby seemed to wake up and have a party in there x

Glad your scan went well :D


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Just come back from CTG monitoring (going every other day now), it was perfect and she kicked up a storm. BP normal, urine clear. Just a good straight forward appointment for once! Onto Monday, hopefully will continue to behave the both of us.


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne @xxmyheartxx glad the ctg’s are good and babies are thriving. These little bitties sure do give us a worry before they're even here!!


----------



## Rach87

39 weeks 1 day! Been having distant but consistent contractions today. Around 13 min apart the last few hours. Not overly painful but definitely different from my usual million BH. Just had a clear out too so looks like Im on baby watch now. Eeek! If she doesnt come today I have a 9am nst/ob visit tomorrow and will have a sweep then. Im going to be a mom of 3 this week - so surreal!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> 39 weeks 1 day! Been having distant but consistent contractions today. Around 13 min apart the last few hours. Not overly painful but definitely different from my usual million BH. Just had a clear out too so looks like Im on baby watch now. Eeek! If she doesnt come today I have a 9am nst/ob visit tomorrow and will have a sweep then. Im going to be a mom of 3 this week - so surreal!

sounds like things are definitely happening. I’m going to make a guess that you will have bubs by Tuesday :D! I know a mum of 3, I’m starting to think I’m crazy haha!


----------



## Tasha36089

@Rach87 sounds promising. I had a clear out on the day I went into labour too. 

Glad everyone else is doing well too. Can’t believe how close you all are to meeting your babies. I still feel like I’m in a bit of a dream, life is so surreal atm. Still can’t believe I’m a mama to 5 either. Life is very hectic atm, feel like I need a few chill days.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Tasha36089 said:


> @Rach87 sounds promising. I had a clear out on the day I went into labour too.
> 
> Glad everyone else is doing well too. Can’t believe how close you all are to meeting your babies. I still feel like I’m in a bit of a dream, life is so surreal atm. Still can’t believe I’m a mama to 5 either. Life is very hectic atm, feel like I need a few chill days.

how are you and bubs doing?


----------



## Tasha36089

IsabellaJayne said:


> how are you and bubs doing?

We are doing great thanks. Struggling a little with breastfeeding and I was really letting it stress me out. He’s had mostly bottles the last few days and I think I’m just going to have to accept it’s not going to work for us. He has a slight tongue tie and the feeding specialist thinks that’s why he’s struggling to stay at the breast for long enough. He’s such a cutie.


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne haha! Yes like what was I thinking?! Im sure after all is settled it’ll seem like they were always apart of the fam just like the transition from 1 to 2. But its scary for sure. 

@Tasha36089 hes adorable! Love that little reindeer set. Is his bottom lip a little blue or just shadow? Have the Dr clip the tongue tie it will make all the difference. I found out after a year of Drs, nurses and lactation consultants blaming me for the breastfeeding issues my dd had a tongue tie. Simple snip wouldve completely changed the first year of her life filled with frustration and guilt. I had them check ds right away and they snipped it at 2 weeks - instant difference for us. Either way as long as babys tummy is full its all that matters! 

also cant remember if I ever suggested the app “Wonder Weeks” its amaaaazingly accurate and used it for both kids. Gives tips and times when baby goes through a mental leap aka why they be acting crazy for no apparent reason, and helps you and them get through it.


----------



## Rach87

Also contractions seemed to have fizzled. BOO! oh well it kicked me into high gear and I actually have my hospital bag packed now lol. Stupid covid really put everything baby related on the back burner for nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## Skye75

Boo for fizzle contractions @Rach87!!

Had a quick catch up read, will have to go over it again though lol.
Congratulations to those with bubbas born and can't wait to see some more! :lol:
My little man is just gorgeous and a lovely tempered baby we are all very in love with him.

Birth story.
I went in to be induced at 4pm, by the time all paper work and prepping were finished they put the foley balloon in at 6.30pm and then I was monitored for 30 minutes and then put on the ward. I luckily got a room to myself. I had something to eat and then hubby went home for the evening. I had a couple of light contractions and by 8.30 I had to get up to go to the toilet and the balloon fell out during an hour or so later I had a big clear out and bloody show.
By 1.30 I was getting contractions every 10 minutes or so, and vomiting anything I drank even a sip of water. I called the nurse in and she gave me panadol... wouldn't check me.
Contractions continued all through the night, so glad no one was in the room with me because between the contractions and the vomiting it would not have been a pleasant sleep lol!!
At 6am a nurse came in and said after shift change at 7am they would put me back on the labor ward and get things going. Hubby came back around 20 to 7 and then I was taken to the labor ward not long after 7.
I had the epi put in, catheter put in, pictocin started and my waters broken by 8.30.
I labored until around 11am and the anesthetist came back in because the epi was only working on one side :neutral: he tweaked around with it for half hour or so. kept putting me on my side but then babies heart rate would slow right down so said he would be back in half an hour to re-sight it if it still hadn't started working properly.
The midwife asked if I wanted to be checked before he came back in, and I said yes because I was feeling a lot of pressure between the contractions (which were horrendous and I wanted to just about climb up the bed with each one!)
She checked and I was 10cm and ready to go.
I pushed for 45 minutes and wasn't getting anywhere, so went on my side with hubby holding up my leg (LOL very flattering) and he was born within 10 minutes.
No tearing, just a minimal labia graze. 250mls blood loss.
I was STILL vomiting profusely after delivery for 2 hours and been good as gold since then.
I stayed for 6 hours and then went home at 6pm that evening

Overall I had a good birth experience and hubby was just amazing throughout


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 That sounds like a great birth! And he is such a cute little boy! 

@Rach87 sounds like you are close! 

I had an ob appointment today and baby girl’s estimated weight is 3kg/6.6lbs. She is head down and apparently her head is very low. I’m not dilated at all yet though.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks for the birth story @Skye75 lovely pics!

Had my check up today. Nst was perfect which is a relief since I havent been monitored in almost 2 weeks. Dr did a sweep - she said still 50% effaced but 3cm dilated now. Drs orders were to “go home now and contract” lol. Definitely crampy but no definite contractions yet. But just had another clear out so hoping things are moving along. Planning to run errands today to get any last minute toiletries and after baby care I need so hubby doesnt have to run out in the freezing cold in a week. And hopefully the walking and in/out of car will progress things quicker. She did say I should come in to the hospital when contractions are 7 min apart bc they test for covid - I may still show positive and will then have to be cleared by infectious disease to not have to be isolated so I cant do my usual waiting until the last minute to go in. Darn.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Tasha36089 said:


> We are doing great thanks. Struggling a little with breastfeeding and I was really letting it stress me out. He’s had mostly bottles the last few days and I think I’m just going to have to accept it’s not going to work for us. He has a slight tongue tie and the feeding specialist thinks that’s why he’s struggling to stay at the breast for long enough. He’s such a cutie.
> 
> View attachment 1104514
> View attachment 1104516
> View attachment 1104517

he’s beautiful. I hope the feeding issue gets resolved soon but remember, fed is best. Happy baby and happy mummy is what’s important :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> Thanks for the birth story @Skye75 lovely pics!
> 
> Had my check up today. Nst was perfect which is a relief since I havent been monitored in almost 2 weeks. Dr did a sweep - she said still 50% effaced but 3cm dilated now. Drs orders were to “go home now and contract” lol. Definitely crampy but no definite contractions yet. But just had another clear out so hoping things are moving along. Planning to run errands today to get any last minute toiletries and after baby care I need so hubby doesnt have to run out in the freezing cold in a week. And hopefully the walking and in/out of car will progress things quicker. She did say I should come in to the hospital when contractions are 7 min apart bc they test for covid - I may still show positive and will then have to be cleared by infectious disease to not have to be isolated so I cant do my usual waiting until the last minute to go in. Darn.

glad NST went well :D. Ooh it can’t be long now surely. All such promising signs you’ve been having, the contractions the other day sound like they did progress you somewhat. Fingers crossed your Covid test is ok, mine was back negative 13 days after first positive test x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Teafor2 said:


> @Skye75 That sounds like a great birth! And he is such a cute little boy!
> 
> @Rach87 sounds like you are close!
> 
> I had an ob appointment today and baby girl’s estimated weight is 3kg/6.6lbs. She is head down and apparently her head is very low. I’m not dilated at all yet though.

glad scan went well. That’s a good weight too :D


----------



## IsabellaJayne

AFM - CTG was perfect again today. Had a couple of contractions on the monitor but very sporadic and irregular. They’re not concerned about labour before section. BP good today; urine clear again. Baby estimated weight is 5lbs 1lb, so in 8 days time when I deliver, they’re expecting around 5lbs 11 - 6lbs. We shall see how accurate the growth scans are


----------



## Rach87

So 20+ hours of BH/contractions, had a sweep and now nothing. ](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
I really think ure gonna go hon and soon. Glad ure bag is packed and ure ready 3cm is great just need them contractions to ramp up and stick around. But I think she will be here very very soon. Good luck chick I can't wait untill she is here ❤ 

@Tasha36089 
He is beautiful sweet love his little jumper. I felt a bit overwhelmed at first but it definitely gets easier. I think ure amazing for sticking with the BF esp as it's been so hard. Don't be too hard on yourself hon if u want to stop then just stop u have done all u can and u have tried which is amazing. Well done mummy x

@Skye75 
Lovely birth story. My epidural didn't work either. 
What was having the balloon like?
I had a really horrible experience with the pessery this time. It caused hyperstimulation and it was absolutely agony. Like worse than labour. 
I'm going to ttc one last time in spring and if we are successful I'm gonna ask if I can maybe try the balloon. I will have to be induced again and I'm so scared to go through that hyperstimulation again.
I don't know anyone that's had the balloon b4. But I think if I do get to go through labour again I wud prefer something without any hormone in to strat me off. 

Glad scans and monitoring went well ladies. Lots more babies coming soon yippee


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 
Love all ure photos hon u even got one with DH holding up the leg I love that haha. Beautiful baby congratulations.


----------



## Skye75

@Suggerhoney the balloon wasn't so bad, a bit uncomfortable. It was okay getting it put in, though I do have a pretty high pain tolerance. It wasn't the most pleasant feeling when it fell out though lol!! not painful just uncomfortable and weird. 

@Rach87 your signs sound promising!! fingers crossed baby makes an appearance soon


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> So 20+ hours of BH/contractions, had a sweep and now nothing. ](*,)

oh no, did they pick back up again?


----------



## Rach87

Contractions started again around 9pm. Of course right when I started dyeing my hair lol. (Covid really put my pre-baby prep timeline behind) Theyre staying around 13 min apart the last 12 hours but just lost my whole mucus plug. Gross. Dont think I lost it in one massive glob like that with the other two. Hopefully baby makes her debut today! Going to have a walk around Costco/Target to see if we can get things moving. We had a random blizzard yesterday while we were out so didnt get to do any walking around like I’d hoped.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> Contractions started again around 9pm. Of course right when I started dyeing my hair lol. (Covid really put my pre-baby prep timeline behind) Theyre staying around 13 min apart the last 12 hours but just lost my whole mucus plug. Gross. Dont think I lost it in one massive glob like that with the other two. Hopefully baby makes her debut today! Going to have a walk around Costco/Target to see if we can get things moving. We had a random blizzard yesterday while we were out so didnt get to do any walking around like I’d hoped.

Good luck!


----------



## Skye75

Any updates @Rach87?


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Hoping she’s here @Rach87


----------



## Tasha36089

@Rach87 hoping little one has arrived and you’re ok


----------



## Tasha36089

Today was my due date. Blessed to have had 11 extra days with my munchkin


----------



## Rach87

27 hours of contractions…..completely stopped. [-( At least I got an ok night sleep for the first time in over a week. Lets hope today ramps up and I get this baby out.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> 27 hours of contractions…..completely stopped. [-( At least I got an ok night sleep for the first time in over a week. Lets hope today ramps up and I get this baby out.

Oh man! After all this hopefully your labour will be super fast!


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 ha I sure hope so!

@Tasha36089 happy due date!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Tasha36089 said:


> Today was my due date. Blessed to have had 11 extra days with my munchkin
> 
> View attachment 1104614

so cute! Happy due date!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> 27 hours of contractions…..completely stopped. [-( At least I got an ok night sleep for the first time in over a week. Lets hope today ramps up and I get this baby out.

oh how frustrating! She’s teasing you for sure. Do you have an induction date due to your lupus? I seem to remember you take injections like me?


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Last growth scan today, all went well (didn’t take measurements just checked placenta flow and fluid levels, both normal. We got to see her face for the first ever time. She’s been hiding every single time. The sonographer commented on how much hair she has (the one last week did too) so she must be a fluffy little head. BP normal, urine normal. This time next week I’ll be holding her, all being well. I’m nervous


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne I was taking Benlysta but stopped it when we were ttc. Will go on it again once Im done breastfeeding. I do still take Plaquenil though which Ive taken in all pregnancies. Induction date set for Monday 13th but really praying to not have to go through that and it happen naturally. Lost more plug today (seriously how much is there?!) but have only had a few wimpy contractions far apart. Last Nst/ob appt tomorrow - might see if they’ll do another sweep. Im already tired lol. All those contractions and walking around stores yesterday my fibro is kicking up. Woops.

@IsabellaJayne how exciting she finally gave you a little sneak peak! So exciting! Final countdown! So glad everything else is good too


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So many babies will be here next week! Eeekkk

@Rach87 I've being loosing mine for 2 weeks, I just don't know much can be up there!!

@IsabellaJayne glad today went well, its nice to have straightforward appointments ☺


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> @IsabellaJayne I was taking Benlysta but stopped it when we were ttc. Will go on it again once Im done breastfeeding. I do still take Plaquenil though which Ive taken in all pregnancies. Induction date set for Monday 13th but really praying to not have to go through that and it happen naturally. Lost more plug today (seriously how much is there?!) but have only had a few wimpy contractions far apart. Last Nst/ob appt tomorrow - might see if they’ll do another sweep. Im already tired lol. All those contractions and walking around stores yesterday my fibro is kicking up. Woops.
> 
> @IsabellaJayne how exciting she finally gave you a little sneak peak! So exciting! Final countdown! So glad everything else is good too

oh fingers crossed. You have such promising signs. I
Hope you go before induction on Monday x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

xxmyheartxx said:


> So many babies will be here next week! Eeekkk
> 
> @Rach87 I've being loosing mine for 2 weeks, I just don't know much can be up there!!
> 
> @IsabellaJayne glad today went well, its nice to have straightforward appointments ☺

not long for you now either :D


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Just had a call from the section team, I’m first on the list at 08:30am! All being well with us both, we can go home the next morning! Could be home and settled by next Thursday (I hope)


----------



## aymz1983

Hi everyone, just stopping by as I remembered to ha. Feel like I am either asleep or dealing with a newborn! Came home from hospital after 5 days, my blood pressure eventually stabilised enough but then little man had to go under the lights for jaundice. But all well now, loving having him home, he's put on weight and is now 6lb 1 up from birth weight of 5lb 13. So in love with him. Some baby spam attached ha. I feel like I am healing really well too from section, not taking pain killers, wound feels great, etc.

How is everyone else doing? Officially baby month now! Hope things won't be too long @Rach87 , look forward to the update very soon! Not long now until planned sections start happening either!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 
Does it blow up quite bit or is it just enough so they easily break the waters? I think it wud definitely have to be a option for me because I definitely never want that propass pessery ever again that pain was hurendous 

@Rach87 
Oh nooo how frustrating hon. I lost my whole plug at 34 wks with my 2 year old. Was well gross. I know why they call it a plug now lol. 
Hopefully the contractions start up again and keep going. Hopefully the contractions u are having are doing something. 

@IsabellaJayne 
Eeeeek not long for you now either hon. 
So exciting all you lovely ladies will have ure babies so so soon.


----------



## Rach87

@aymz1983 glad to hear from you and that all is well! Such a little peanut! Love the pics especially with big bro.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

aymz1983 said:


> Hi everyone, just stopping by as I remembered to ha. Feel like I am either asleep or dealing with a newborn! Came home from hospital after 5 days, my blood pressure eventually stabilised enough but then little man had to go under the lights for jaundice. But all well now, loving having him home, he's put on weight and is now 6lb 1 up from birth weight of 5lb 13. So in love with him. Some baby spam attached ha. I feel like I am healing really well too from section, not taking pain killers, wound feels great, etc.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Officially baby month now! Hope things won't be too long @Rach87 , look forward to the update very soon! Not long now until planned sections start happening either!
> 
> View attachment 1104633
> View attachment 1104634
> View attachment 1104635

so cute. Glad you’re recovering well too!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Suggerhoney said:


> @Skye75
> Does it blow up quite bit or is it just enough so they easily break the waters? I think it wud definitely have to be a option for me because I definitely never want that propass pessery ever again that pain was hurendous
> 
> @Rach87
> Oh nooo how frustrating hon. I lost my whole plug at 34 wks with my 2 year old. Was well gross. I know why they call it a plug now lol.
> Hopefully the contractions start up again and keep going. Hopefully the contractions u are having are doing something.
> 
> @IsabellaJayne
> Eeeeek not long for you now either hon.
> So exciting all you lovely ladies will have ure babies so so soon.

thank you! So excited! Just wishing the days away now :D


----------



## Rach87

Just had my check up. Still at 3cm but can easily be stretched to 4cm. She said Im all primed and ready to go, bulging bag of waters, just need to start contracting. Ugh. Thats what Ive been trying to do! Lol she did another sweep so maybe this one will work.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> Just had my check up. Still at 3cm but can easily be stretched to 4cm. She said Im all primed and ready to go, bulging bag of waters, just need to start contracting. Ugh. Thats what Ive been trying to do! Lol she did another sweep so maybe this one will work.

bulging waters! Sounds very promising. I don’t think you’ll be making that induction date. How exciting !!


----------



## Mummyto293

Hope you’re all doing ok!
Congrats to those that have had their babies. I feel like I haven’t had a minute lately! 
trying to enjoy every single minute of being in this baby bubble! She is 13 days old today finally back to birth weigh. Loving the baby snuggles but I always find this time so bitter sweet ? I know it goes so fast and it makes my heart hurt a little bit! crazy that she should still be cooking away! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummyto293 said:


> Hope you’re all doing ok!
> Congrats to those that have had their babies. I feel like I haven’t had a minute lately!
> trying to enjoy every single minute of being in this baby bubble! She is 13 days old today finally back to birth weigh. Loving the baby snuggles but I always find this time so bitter sweet ? I know it goes so fast and it makes my heart hurt a little bit! crazy that she should still be cooking away! X


Did u have her early hon? I had my 8 year old dd at 35+4 weeks due to pre eclampsia and ICP and I felt like my pregnancy was just cut so short. Was a very odd feeling. 
Definitely cherish every day it does go supper supper fast. My baby is 3 months old now and that has just gone by whoosh. 
Blink and u miss it sort of thing. 
Is this ure last? 
We are wtt our final baby but up and down with when the best time to do it wud be. I know that seems crazy considering my baby is still so young but I turn 42 next Friday so can't leave it too long. So looking like we're gonna start in spring when little man is 7 months. 


@aymz1983 
Lovely pics hon. My 8 year old was a 5lb baby and dropped to 4lb 9oz and my 3 month old was 7lb 3 and dropped to 6lb 5oz so they were both teeny.
Crazy how fast they grow tho.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Waters bulging oh gosh get jumping up and down hon. Be a kangaroo bounce bounce bounce haha. I think any time now hon. So excited for you. 

And you too @IsabellaJayne


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 how far are you now hon?


----------



## Skye75

@Suggerhoney they inject saline water into it to blow it up, probably just under the size of a tennis ball


----------



## Skye75

Sounds like it'll be your time any minute now @Rach87 can't wait to get the update! :D


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney 36 + 3 today! I had an appointment earlier this week and baby was estimated at 3 kg, head down, and very low. In the evenings I can feel she’s pushing down on my cervix, but I’m not dilated at all yet. I’m on my maternity leave now. 

Hoping to keep her in until due date since our kitchen renovation ended up taking waaaay longer than anticipated. Long story short we arranged to have the flooring redone, took out the entire kitchen, floors, walls, etc. only for the guys that were supposed to do the floor to cancel! In the end we spent weeks trying to find someone to do the floor. It’s finally done so the renovation can move on, but we wasted a lot of time and money since we had to eat out or order in all those weeks.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Just been for my BP, urine and CTG. all perfect. She did 55 movements in 1 hour which is weird. She actually kept me up all night from 1am-6am when I had to get up with constant movements too. It’s 11:20am now and she’s still going. She wasn’t in distress on the monitor though they were quite happy with her. Anyone else had that?? 

Pre-op Monday and steroids. Now to enjoy my last weekend with my 2 girls as a Mum of 2 :D


----------



## Teafor2

IsabellaJayne said:


> Just been for my BP, urine and CTG. all perfect. She did 55 movements in 1 hour which is weird. She actually kept me up all night from 1am-6am when I had to get up with constant movements too. It’s 11:20am now and she’s still going. She wasn’t in distress on the monitor though they were quite happy with her. Anyone else had that??
> 
> Pre-op Monday and steroids. Now to enjoy my last weekend with my 2 girls as a Mum of 2 :D

I’ll have times of day where I feel like she’s moving almost non stop for an hour or more. It’s usually in the evenings some time between 4 and 8. I get it a lot midday as well but it depends on my schedule for the day and how much I’m sitting down around that time.


----------



## Rach87

12 hours until my due date and no signs baby wants to make her debut. Looks like I’ll be seeing 40 weeks for the first time.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> 12 hours until my due date and no signs baby wants to make her debut. Looks like I’ll be seeing 40 weeks for the first time.

she must just be very comfy. Still got time over the weekend yet before Monday :)


----------



## Mummyto293

Suggerhoney said:


> Did u have her early hon? I had my 8 year old dd at 35+4 weeks due to pre eclampsia and ICP and I felt like my pregnancy was just cut so short. Was a very odd feeling.
> Definitely cherish every day it does go supper supper fast. My baby is 3 months old now and that has just gone by whoosh.
> Blink and u miss it sort of thing.
> Is this ure last?
> We are wtt our final baby but up and down with when the best time to do it wud be. I know that seems crazy considering my baby is still so young but I turn 42 next Friday so can't leave it too long. So looking like we're gonna start in spring when little man is 7 months.
> 
> 
> @aymz1983
> Lovely pics hon. My 8 year old was a 5lb baby and dropped to 4lb 9oz and my 3 month old was 7lb 3 and dropped to 6lb 5oz so they were both teeny.
> Crazy how fast they grow tho.

i had her at 37+6 so a bit early! I was induced but ended with an emergency section. I have two other children. We have discussed having one more so this baby has a sibling closer in age but that won’t be for a few years. Need plenty of time to recover from the section! Xx


----------



## Teafor2

Ugh my third trimester nausea has been real the last few days. I’ll feel hunger mixed with the nausea but then struggle to finish a meal because of the nausea. I can’t wait for this part to be over.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

@Teafor2 im with ya. Vomiting returned at 35 weeks in the mornings and nausea during the night! I can’t wait to wake up Thursday not feeling sick!!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Happy due date @Rach87 woo!!


----------



## Rach87

12-11-21 6:35am 
Sadie Allegra
8lbs 2oz
21.5”

Contractions started 4:30am, 2 min apart. Made it to hospital 6:15am. Started pushing in triage, quickly wheeled to birthing room, born 6:35am no time for epidural.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> 12-11-21 6:35am
> Sadie Allegra
> 8lbs 2oz
> 21.5”
> 
> Contractions started 4:30am, 2 min apart. Made it to hospital 6:15am. Started pushing in triage, quickly wheeled to birthing room, born 6:35am no time for epidural.
> 
> View attachment 1104696

I have just commented on FB but she’s beautiful. Congratulations x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Rach87 said:


> 12-11-21 6:35am
> Sadie Allegra
> 8lbs 2oz
> 21.5”
> 
> Contractions started 4:30am, 2 min apart. Made it to hospital 6:15am. Started pushing in triage, quickly wheeled to birthing room, born 6:35am no time for epidural.
> 
> View attachment 1104696


Congratulations lovely, she's beautiful x


----------



## Sander

Rach87 said:


> 12-11-21 6:35am
> Sadie Allegra
> 8lbs 2oz
> 21.5”
> 
> Contractions started 4:30am, 2 min apart. Made it to hospital 6:15am. Started pushing in triage, quickly wheeled to birthing room, born 6:35am no time for epidural.
> 
> View attachment 1104696

Sorry to bust in but HUGE congrats Rach!! She’s gorgeous!!


----------



## Lucy3

@Rach87 you super star! Well done! Hope you’re feeling ok, over 8 pounds and no pain relief! Baby Sadie is adorable!


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 Congratulations!! She is beautiful and I’m so happy to hear that after all those contractions you had such a speedy delivery!


----------



## Mummyto293

Rach87 said:


> 12-11-21 6:35am
> Sadie Allegra
> 8lbs 2oz
> 21.5”
> 
> Contractions started 4:30am, 2 min apart. Made it to hospital 6:15am. Started pushing in triage, quickly wheeled to birthing room, born 6:35am no time for epidural.
> 
> View attachment 1104696

Wow congratulations! She’s beautiful xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Wow that was sooo fast hon. Well done u pushing a baby over 8lbs out with no pain meds. U are a supper star. She is absolutely beautiful hon massive Congratulations:yipee:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
Not long for you now either hon woohooo. Sorry the neasea is back tho that sucks. I think 3g is about 7lbs isn't it? I know when Harley dropped to 6lb 5oz that was 2g and something. I don't really understand it in grams they have always done it in lbs abs oz here right up untill i had my 2 year old and they said in grams so I got then to convert it lol. I'm hopless at anything mathematic and numbers lol. 

@Mummyto293 
Ah so not that early then hon. Awww she's just a teeny weeny. 
My 35+4 week baby was 5lbs 7oz but she wasn't very well and was in SCBU for 18 days. She went down to 4lb 9oz at 8 days old so we wasn't aloud to have her home untill she was over 5lbs. We finally got her home at 18 days old at 5lb 1oz. She turns 9 in Jan and is the loudest out of all mine haha. A right diva. 
Her and Harley were my smallest babies. 
Harley was 7lb 3oz but he also lost 11% of his birth weight and dropped by day 6 to 6lb 5oz so he was my other itty bitty. Still can't believe he's already 3 months old tho. 
My biggest was my 2nd he was 8lb 15 which for Me is huge because I'm pattite. 
I was 2 weeks over due with him tho. 
Anyway hon congratulations again. So exciting u mite try again in a few years. I wud definitely hold off if i was younger but I'm old lol. 

@IsabellaJayne 
Eeeeeek so exciting ure next hon. I bet ure counting down the hours. 

@xxmyheartxx 
You cud pop at any time too hon. Gosh gonna be so stalking this group. 
Can't believe most of you have already had ure babies. Where has this past 9 months gone it's flown. Be the Feb and March group next. 


Latest on my neighbour. Her baby came home Monday and she is beautiful. 
She's 4lbs 9 now I think. 
So just over her birthweight. 
She's very long so I think she will be tall. My neighbour DH is 6ft 3 so think she is taking after daddy bless her.


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> @Teafor2
> Not long for you now either hon woohooo. Sorry the neasea is back tho that sucks. I think 3g is about 7lbs isn't it? I know when Harley dropped to 6lb 5oz that was 2g and something. I don't really understand it in grams they have always done it in lbs abs oz here right up untill i had my 2 year old and they said in grams so I got then to convert it lol. I'm hopless at anything mathematic and numbers lol.
> 
> @Mummyto293
> Ah so not that early then hon. Awww she's just a teeny weeny.
> My 35+4 week baby was 5lbs 7oz but she wasn't very well and was in SCBU for 18 days. She went down to 4lb 9oz at 8 days old so we wasn't aloud to have her home untill she was over 5lbs. We finally got her home at 18 days old at 5lb 1oz. She turns 9 in Jan and is the loudest out of all mine haha. A right diva.
> Her and Harley were my smallest babies.
> Harley was 7lb 3oz but he also lost 11% of his birth weight and dropped by day 6 to 6lb 5oz so he was my other itty bitty. Still can't believe he's already 3 months old tho.
> My biggest was my 2nd he was 8lb 15 which for Me is huge because I'm pattite.
> I was 2 weeks over due with him tho.
> Anyway hon congratulations again. So exciting u mite try again in a few years. I wud definitely hold off if i was younger but I'm old lol.
> 
> @IsabellaJayne
> Eeeeeek so exciting ure next hon. I bet ure counting down the hours.
> 
> @xxmyheartxx
> You cud pop at any time too hon. Gosh gonna be so stalking this group.
> Can't believe most of you have already had ure babies. Where has this past 9 months gone it's flown. Be the Feb and March group next.
> 
> 
> Latest on my neighbour. Her baby came home Monday and she is beautiful.
> She's 4lbs 9 now I think.
> So just over her birthweight.
> She's very long so I think she will be tall. My neighbour DH is 6ft 3 so think she is taking after daddy bless her.

I also always need to convert! I grew up in the states, but live in Europe now so I do understand it better in lbs and oz. 3 kg would be 6 lbs and 9 oz, although I’m sure she’s bigger by now! So happy to hear your neighbour and baby are doing well!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Oh @Suggerhoney definitely counting down the hours now! 

2 days to go! I’ve got my pre-op today and first steroid injections. I’m excited. I’m struggling with insomnia so much and feeling sick in the night. Just can’t wait now!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck for today @IsabellaJayne 

I can not believe I am having a baby this week eekkk

How is everyone feeling?
I'm not sleeping, feeling sick, pgp is horrible but looking forward to meeting our yellow bump


----------



## IsabellaJayne

xxmyheartxx said:


> Good luck for today @IsabellaJayne
> 
> I can not believe I am having a baby this week eekkk
> 
> How is everyone feeling?
> I'm not sleeping, feeling sick, pgp is horrible but looking forward to meeting our yellow bump

what day are you booked in for? It’s so exciting isn’t it! 
Pre-op went well but slightly underwhelming appt. I don’t know why I thought it would be exciting. Well I thought I’d have the opportunity to ask questions but they just took my blood and that was it. 

I went down to triage then for my last CTG monitoring which was all well, BP good, protein in my urine so they’ve sent that off. Had my first steroid injection. Back tomorrow for the second at 9am then all systems go Wednesday morning :D


----------



## Rach87

Cant wait to see the next batch of babies!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

So soon now ladies eeeek. 
@xxmyheartxx so exciting ure team yellow do u have any inkling? What do u already have. I think u was in our Oct 2019 due date group wasn't you?


----------



## Lucy3

So exciting @IsabellaJayne!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Omg it’s tomorrow! 23 hours to be precise and I’ll need to be setting off to the hospital. I need to get up stupidity early to drink some weird carbohydrate drink. No food after midnight tonight, my nausea / vomiting will wreak havoc but who cares, she’s coming out! 

The worry anxiety is kicking in now about if we will both be okay and how the op will go etc!


----------



## Teafor2

@IsabellaJayne So exciting!! Good luck tomorrow! 

37 weeks today! I made it to term! Today I’ve had a HUGE increase in white discharge. Not sure if it’s my body preparing for labour or something else. No itching or burning so I don’t think it’s an infection. Baby girl needs to wait a bit longer though! The kitchen is going in this week!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Had my second steroids this morning. Midwife suggested doing a CTG whilst I was there just to check in. Her trace was all over the place and showed a few decelerations. They were pretty certain it was her grabbing the cord but they decided to send me off for breakfast and repeat in an hour. Thankfully second tracing was perfect so I’ve been allowed to come home. Made the night a little more nerve wracking though! Roll on tomorrow morning


----------



## Rach87

Yay happy term @Teafor2 !!

so exciting @IsabellaJayne !!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

It’s 03:15. Been awake since 1:15. I can’t sleep. Need to be up in 2.5 hours to set off! Argh going to be shattered before she’s even here!!


----------



## Skye75

Best of luck @IsabellaJayne :D


----------



## Lucy3

Thinking of you @IsabellaJayne, hope you managed some sleep.

yay for making it to term @Teafor2 

sorry for butting in, just so excited for you all!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thank you both. I will update when I can :D 

no I didn’t get back to sleep, I’m just sat trying to drink this disgusting preload drink they give you for extra carbs. I’m starving and feel sick but she’s all worth it


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Best of luck @IsabellaJayne 

I'm off in later today anytime after 5 i believe I will get a call, so much to do :haha:


----------



## Rach87

Wooo 2 babies today!! Hope things go well @IsabellaJayne & @xxmyheartxx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Baby Aria. Born today at 09:26. Weighing 6lbs 15oz. In love with her.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I can either go in tonight for 10pm or tomorrow at 10am, I've chosen to go in tomorrow as would rather sleep in my own bed tonight and hopefully get some rest and then start the process tomorrow, just need to pop to hospital now for a ctg and a bp check as I've not had a trace done since Saturday.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

IsabellaJayne said:


> Baby Aria. Born today at 09:26. Weighing 6lbs 15oz. In love with her.
> 
> View attachment 1104787
> View attachment 1104788

Huge congratulations hun, she's beautiful x


----------



## Lucy3

@IsabellaJayne aww look at her! Just gorgeous! Well done mama 

@xxmyheartxx excited for you! I’d also choose to sleep in my own bed


----------



## IsabellaJayne

xxmyheartxx said:


> Huge congratulations hun, she's beautiful x

thank you! And good luck today. Will be stalking for updates!!


----------



## Teafor2

@IsabellaJayne Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl! 

@xxmyheartxx Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Rach87

Ready for her first Target pick-up of many, many to come. :haha:



Had her newborn checkup Tuesday - she’s already regaining! Dropped to 7lbs10oz at discharge Sunday, was 7lbs11.5oz at check up!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wooohooo Congratulations @IsabellaJayne she is beautiful and a lush weight. What a lush Xmas gift she's perfect. 


@xxmyheartxx 
Good luck hon hope it all goes smoothly for you. 

@Teafor2 
Happy full term hon 

@Rach87 
So good she is gaining already she is adorable.


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney thanks! 

@IsabellaJayne hows it going?

@xxmyheartxx hope delivery/induction went well! Cant wait to hear your update


----------



## Rach87

I think youre next @erher ? Hows little baby and mama doing? 

Any other quiet mamas have set induction/c-section dates? Or those just impatiently waiting how are you all doing?


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Rach87 said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks!
> 
> @IsabellaJayne hows it going?
> 
> @xxmyheartxx hope delivery/induction went well! Cant wait to hear your update

Great thank you. Had a much better day today. Struggled yesterday with pain but it’s been a lovely day today :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Birth Story 

Elective section went as planned. I was on the table for 9am. She was born at 09:26. The surgeon had to make a new incision so I now have 2 section scars. They discovered that my bladder had fused to my uterus so it’s a good job they didn’t go through my existing scar. Thankfully my placenta was high up so no placenta adhesion. I lost quite a lot of blood whilst they spent 1.5 hours detaching my bladder, Aria slept on my chest and breastfed whilst they were doing it. It was a pretty special moment :) 

I finally went into recovery and the surgeon explained my bladder should be intact and fine. The test was having a wee when the catheter was removed! Thankfully passed 750mls on removal and no problems since. So bladder saved thank god!! 

i was up walking and showering 6 hours post op and we both managed the 24 hour fast track recovery so we came home yesterday! I’m breast feeding and topping with formula as her blood sugars were very low so advised by the doctor to do that for a week until she goes for a check again. It’s working well. Thankfully she’s so chilled out, she isn’t bothered which I give her. 

struggled with severe gas pain yesterday but thanks to peppermint tea, laxatives and being more mobile today it’s improved loads! 
Sorry it went on a bit that didn’t it …


----------



## Suggerhoney

IsabellaJayne said:


> Birth Story
> 
> Elective section went as planned. I was on the table for 9am. She was born at 09:26. The surgeon had to make a new incision so I now have 2 section scars. They discovered that my bladder had fused to my uterus so it’s a good job they didn’t go through my existing scar. Thankfully my placenta was high up so no placenta adhesion. I lost quite a lot of blood whilst they spent 1.5 hours detaching my bladder, Aria slept on my chest and breastfed whilst they were doing it. It was a pretty special moment :)
> 
> I finally went into recovery and the surgeon explained my bladder should be intact and fine. The test was having a wee when the catheter was removed! Thankfully passed 750mls on removal and no problems since. So bladder saved thank god!!
> 
> i was up walking and showering 6 hours post op and we both managed the 24 hour fast track recovery so we came home yesterday! I’m breast feeding and topping with formula as her blood sugars were very low so advised by the doctor to do that for a week until she goes for a check again. It’s working well. Thankfully she’s so chilled out, she isn’t bothered which I give her.
> 
> struggled with severe gas pain yesterday but thanks to peppermint tea, laxatives and being more mobile today it’s improved loads!
> Sorry it went on a bit that didn’t it …


So glad ure bladder is all good hon that must of been aa bit scary. 
So glad all is ok tho and baby here safely.


----------



## Teafor2

@IsabellaJayne Glad to hear all is well and they were able to fix your bladder! It’s so nice you were able to have baby with you while they did that. 

Has anyone else had numbness on their bellies? I’ve had numbness around my belly button. I’m assuming it’s just the skin stretching causing it.


----------



## Rach87

@IsabellaJayne yikes glad they caught the bladder issue and could fix it! Hope you heal quick

@Teafor2 yes I remember I had a numb spot above my belly button with my first. Just stretched skin and squished nerves. Youre getting so close now!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Ladies, I am absolutely blown away by the pictures of all the beautiful babies being born! Well done facing the waiting and the unexpected!
My c-section date has been set for January 20th, so I'll probably be one of the last on the group to report a birth, but I am so excited for everyone, and I love getting notifcations on here and facebook about everyone's journeys.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Our yellow bump turned blue on the 18th of December,
I went in on the 16th of Dec, was 2 cm dilated, they tried to do the balloon catheter but couldn't get it in my uterus, so ended up with 1 lot of gel, got me to 3cm and was contracting every 4-5 mins until the 17th mid morning and they stopped, got taken to delivery suite at 10pm, had waters broken at 1130pm, drip started at 1am, baby was delivered at 0409am weighing 8lb 14oz, my umbilical cord was one of the longest the midwife had seen, she measured it at 1 metre 7 inches and it had a true knot in it which was fascinating to see but I know how dangerous it could of being. 
Was discharged at 5pm the same day, he's breastfeeding like a pro and my milk is near enough in already.


----------



## Teafor2

@xxmyheartxx Congratulations on baby boy! Very scary to hear about the knot in your chord, but so happy to hear that baby is nice and healthy and eating like a champ! I remember you had some decreased foetal movement... do you think the knot is the reason why?


----------



## Tasha36089

Only had a quick catch up. Congrats to all the new mamas, beautiful babas. 
Rach she looks adorable in that pic.
As for us we are still in hospital. Cason had a fever on Friday so I bought him to be checked and we’ve been here since. He has an infection somewhere unknown so he’s on a course of antibiotics. He’s been a little superstars while we’ve been here though


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
I never had it myself but I know a few ladies in my due date group did have it.
I have a numbness just above my belly button that I've had since my liver transplant so think its because of nerves. Probably the Same for some pregnant ladies and baby sitting on nerves. 
Ure so so close now my lovely don't seem all that long ago we was all ttc does it. Its crazy how fast it goes. 

@Tasha36089 
Oh bless him hon. I'm sorry he is in hospital and not very well. I hope the antibiotics help and he can come home for Xmas. 

@xxmyheartxx 
Congratulations hon. I think it was you I congratulated the other day on Instagram.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mouse_chicky said:


> Ladies, I am absolutely blown away by the pictures of all the beautiful babies being born! Well done facing the waiting and the unexpected!
> My c-section date has been set for January 20th, so I'll probably be one of the last on the group to report a birth, but I am so excited for everyone, and I love getting notifcations on here and facebook about everyone's journeys.


Hiya hon not long for you now either so exciting. Mine and DH eldest 2 were Feb and Jan babies and I loved being pregnant with them. Jan is such a lovely time to have a baby. I always get a bit low when Xmas is over but when I was pregnant with them I was so excited. 
I'm hoping if I fall again it will be a winter due date. 
My last 2 pregnancies were October and September due dates so I was massive all summer. Was so so hot.


----------



## Rach87

@erher so sorry sleep deprived mom brain i forgot you had your little bundle. How is she doing? And you?


----------



## Rach87

So exciting @mouse_chicky Less than a month to go!


----------



## Teafor2

@Tasha36089 So sorry to hear about baby’s infection. Hopefully it will get resolved quickly and you will be home soon. Must be scary. 

At my appointment this week all looked good with me and baby. Since going on maternity leave my blood pressure has dropped back down to it’s normal level, which is good. They didn’t check for dilation, so not sure if I’m dilated at all. They did some foetal monitoring and she spent the entire time kicking the monitor haha. She seems happy in there and I still have plenty of fluid, so I’d be surprised if I go any time soon.


----------



## Teafor2

I think I lost some of my mucus plug last night. I know it could still be weeks away, but things are happening!


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 hows your little boy? Are the antibiotics helping? Hoping the meningitis results come back negative

@Teafor2 woo lets go baby!! Any contractions or anything?


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 I’ve had few crampy contractions, like very mild period cramps, but they are few and far between. 

Went to bed last night with a runny nose and woke up this morning achy and headachy with a fever of 100.1! I’ve called my doctor and I am going to be ordered a PCR test for covid. Ugh will be so annoyed if I made it through this whole pandemic without covid only to get it now.


----------



## kmpreston

@Teafor2 i hope it isn’t covid

have any of you experienced baby’s movements becoming painful.
I don’t mean sharp kicks to the ribs or things like that. I mean every single movement feels like it’s painfully stretching you and/or causing pressure on your cervix/braxton hicks. I don’t remember this with my first and I’m wondering if I’m having a big fatty who’s out of room


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 oh no mama I really pray its not! I got covid at 37w3d and it was miserable. I was able to get the monoclonal antibodies which made all the difference but i just read they’re canceling all infusions now :( Theres a new pill out though I think.

@kmpreston yes I was like that the last week or so(maybe longer cant remember I was sick and that overshadowed everything). But it hurt! And she was over 8lbs (my other 2 were 6.5 and 7lbs) There was definitely no more room 
LOL to big fatty!


----------



## Teafor2

@kmpreston I got those painful kicks occasionally. It was when she would push or kick into my ligaments that were already stretching. It doesn’t happen much now. 

@Rach87 Yeah, I remember you had covid. My symptoms actually are really similar to what you described. I’ve had this weird up and down fever all day. Sometimes my body temperature is normal, than an hour later it goes back up, but it never goes above 100.2. Overall feeling achy and just generally crap. I think the new medication isn’t recommended in pregnancy from what I’ve read. I get my results back tomorrow. I was vaccinated 5 months ago, so hoping that will prevent me from getting too sick if it is covid.


----------



## Teafor2

Well, my covid test came back positive. Currently calling all my doctors. I don’t have a fever today and I’m feeling better on one hand. On the other hand I am still stuffy and have the start of a cough, so we’ll see. I’m hoping my vaccine will keep it from getting too bad, but it’s still scary.


----------



## Rach87

Oh no!! @Teafor2 what day symptoms are you on? Its usually days 6-8 I think where you can turn for the worse. Would you be able to get the monoclonal antibody infusion? It made such a huge difference for me personally, but I know everyone is different. Im unvaccinated too though. Drink tons of electrolytes, (gatorade, pedialyte or liquid IV) all the vitamins and rest up. Check your O2 if you can and continue taking deep breaths and try to get up and move for a couple minutes every hour to keep your lungs strong. Im SO SO sorry you have to deal with this too. It really sucks big time especially right at end of pregnancy when you should be thinking all about baby and prepping but instead are overcome with anxiety and fears. *HUGS*


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 Just woke up and today is day 4. I’m still pretty stuffy but I think my cough has improved from yesterday. It might be too early in the day to say. I also think I’m starting to loose my sense of smell, but it could just be the stuffy nose. I don’t qualify to get the monoclonal antibodies because I’m vaccinated. My doctor said I already have antibodies from my vaccine so it wouldn’t help at all. For now I still feel like I have a cold, but I’m definitely going to pay attention to my breathing over the next couple days. I was able to do some light yoga this morning when I woke up with really restless legs and pregnancy insomnia, so I’m thinking that’s a good sign. I’ll still have my prenatal appointment next week, but it will be at the hospital instead of my ob. Dh has his PCR test today. We are assuming he’ll be positive as well, although he hasn’t had any real symptoms yet.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 the 3 other people that were getting the infusion while i was were all vaccinated. I think just being pregnant qualifies you regardless of vaccine status. I guess each state/hospital has their own requirements though? If its something youre interested in I would try calling around to the hospitals/infusion centers and ask them. I really hope you just have a mild case and can fight it off quick!


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 the 3 other people that were getting the infusion while i was were all vaccinated. I think just being pregnant qualifies you regardless of vaccine status. I guess each state/hospital has their own requirements though? If its something youre interested in I would try calling around to the hospitals/infusion centers and ask them. I really hope you just have a mild case and can fight it off quick!

Yeah I asked my doctor if I qualified anyway being pregnant but she said I didn’t. I’m not in the states, so I’m not able to call around to any other hospitals or anything since it’s national healthcare here and they have pretty strict regulations for medication that is limited. Im definitely feeling better today and my cough has improved, but I might feel a bit more out of breath? It’s hard to tell if it’s the stuffy nose, the covid, or anxiety. I tend to get out of breath with coughs though even when they are just from a standard cold.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh @Teafor2 I'm so sorry you have Covid and I'm praying for a speedy recovery. 
So awful that u have gotten this far and now this pluss at this time of year its awful u poor thing.
Drink plenty of fluids my love and rest as much as u can. I hope ure feeling completely back too ure normol safe by the time labour starts. 
I am thinking of you hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tasha36089 
Hope little man is OK hon. Xx


----------



## Teafor2

Woke up today feeling waaaaay better. Barely a stuffy nose and just a very mild cough. Ears are clear now and I don’t feel like my head is full of cotton anymore. I’ll still keep an eye on my breathing though, and a friend is lending us a pulse oximeter to be safe. But now poor dh has a fever, so I guess it’s his turn. At least I’ve recovered in time to take care of him and we’re not sick together.

update: checked my oxygen levels and they were 98% so all good. Dh’s levels were a little on the low side at 94%, but he is feeling okay and they are not low enough to warrant a panic so we will just keep monitoring.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 SO glad to hear youre feeling better! Keep up on hydration for a while and extra vitamins. Its a sneaky disease. Sorry hubby is now ill. :(


----------



## Teafor2

Woke up this morning with a strong contraction that caused back pain and nausea. Baby girl was sitting really high since I had been sleeping. Went to the toilet and felt her move down really quickly and I instantly felt better. Woke up an hour later feeling shaky, clammy, and nauseas. Went to the toilet and had a clear out. I really hope I don’t go into labour today. Dh is so sick. He has a fever of 102.5 unless I keep him on paracetamol and he had low oxygen saturation last night so I had to take him to the er for a bit. I wouldn’t feel okay leaving him home alone if I had to go in to hospital. I guess I’ll be doing all those last minute things that have been put off because of covid today just incase.


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> Woke up this morning with a strong contraction that caused back pain and nausea. Baby girl was sitting really high since I had been sleeping. Went to the toilet and felt her move down really quickly and I instantly felt better. Woke up an hour later feeling shaky, clammy, and nauseas. Went to the toilet and had a clear out. I really hope I don’t go into labour today. Dh is so sick. He has a fever of 102.5 unless I keep him on paracetamol and he had low oxygen saturation last night so I had to take him to the er for a bit. I wouldn’t feel okay leaving him home alone if I had to go in to hospital. I guess I’ll be doing all those last minute things that have been put off because of covid today just incase.

you have literally just described how my night and morning went. Thankfully without the sick husband. Hope everything is ok for you


----------



## Teafor2

kmpreston said:


> you have literally just described how my night and morning went. Thankfully without the sick husband. Hope everything is ok for you

Are you hoping it’s labour starting or are you hoping for baby to stay in a bit longer like I am? I’ve had a couple crampy contractions throughout the day but not much else.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Glad ure feeling better hon but sorry about DH hope labour holds off


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> Are you hoping it’s labour starting or are you hoping for baby to stay in a bit longer like I am? I’ve had a couple crampy contractions throughout the day but not much else.

I am hoping she stays put another week or so!


----------



## Teafor2

They had me come into the hospital today to check that baby and I are okay with covid. Everything looked great, but her weight was estimated at 8lb 6oz and the doctor there is recommending I’m induced on my due date because of her size. The problem is 1. I don’t think that’s a good reason to induce and 2. Dh will still be in quarantine on her due date and won’t be able to be at her birth if I’m induced then. I’m hoping my ob will have a different opinion when I see her next week and let me go over at least a few extra days so dh can come. If I go before that a friend of mine has offered to come be my birth partner instead. 

I’m also being put on blood thinner injections to prevent blood clots. A friend is picking up my prescription from the pharmacy and I should begin taking them today. If I go into labour I stop taking them, then begin again some point after giving birth, but I’m not sure for how long. Ugh stupid covid has thrown in so many new complications.


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> They had me come into the hospital today to check that baby and I are okay with covid. Everything looked great, but her weight was estimated at 8lb 6oz and the doctor there is recommending I’m induced on my due date because of her size. The problem is 1. I don’t think that’s a good reason to induce and 2. Dh will still be in quarantine on her due date and won’t be able to be at her birth if I’m induced then. I’m hoping my ob will have a different opinion when I see her next week and let me go over at least a few extra days so dh can come. If I go before that a friend of mine has offered to come be my birth partner instead.
> 
> I’m also being put on blood thinner injections to prevent blood clots. A friend is picking up my prescription from the pharmacy and I should begin taking them today. If I go into labour I stop taking them, then begin again some point after giving birth, but I’m not sure for how long. Ugh stupid covid has thrown in so many new complications.

that’s absolutely not an ok reason to induce. If they said 9lb6 it would be slightly more justified.

Have two friends who have had babies in the last week. One, at their 38.5 week growth scan on weds 15th, was told baby was 8lb13 and mum should be induced on the Sunday. They started the induction but didn’t have enough staff to break her waters to let her progress. So she didn’t have baby til thurs 23rd….baby was 8lb13 exactly and clearly didn’t not grow in the interim 8 days so the induction was totally unnecessary 

the other had her baby in aus, had been measuring large in both scans and bump. Was predicted to be 10lb if she went to 42 weeks so they induced her at 41+3…baby finally came Christmas Day at 41+5 at 8lb7. 

So both mums were induced due to size concerns which were unwarranted. Stand your ground til after DH is free!


----------



## Rach87

I hate when Drs intervene for something not medically necessary. Like inducing bc theyre going on vaca and want to be paid for the birth(though they’d never tell the mother that), or inducing for weight when its widely known ultrasounds are can be hugely inaccurate. Sorry huge pet peeve of mine. Let nature do its thing! My sis also was told her baby would be well over 9lbs and he was barely over 7 lbs. 

Glad you and baby are well @Teafor2 . Sorry DH is sick, hope he recovers quick and baby stays put until he can join you for delivery! So sweet your friend is able to be there for you though if needed.


----------



## Rach87

Oh my goodness @kmpreston ! How awful for your friend! Why on earth would they start an induction understaffed if they couldnt actually do it?! Poor thing.


----------



## kmpreston

Rach87 said:


> Oh my goodness @kmpreston ! How awful for your friend! Why on earth would they start an induction understaffed if they couldnt actually do it?! Poor thing.

i know, pessary in on Sunday, was 4cm and regular (managable) contractions by Monday lunch “oh we have no space on the labour ward so can’t break your waters yet. Whilst you’re comfortable you will have to wait, it could be a few days”.

Tuesday they decided that she and her hubby could go home to rest and just needed to come back once per day for an hours monitoring to check baby was fine.

At some point after lunch on weds her waters went on their own so they HAD to find them space on the labour ward and he was born Thursday morning. The question is why on earth they started her Sunday knowing they were short staffed and no space. This is in the UK so we don’t have an OB or even midwife you see regularly who misses out on being paid if you’re not in labour at the right time for them. So it’s not even financial gain…just insanity


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh @Teafor2 sorry it wasn't the news u wanted. See here in the UK they not induce even if baby is big.
I was made to go 2 weeks over with my 15 year son and even tho scans measured 7 and a half lbs he was 8lb 15oz and I'm only 5ft 4 and pattite. He got really stuck because he was too big for my small body.
I new he was going to be big because I was absolutely massive with him. I looked dull term at 25 weeks.

I guess all you can do is explain ure situation and just ask if they will allow you to go a few days more.
They can either say yes or no so it's definitely worth asking.
I was on blood thinners (75mg Asprin) throughout my whole pregnancy.
Not sure if I had some weird clotting disorder that caused all them chemicals.
The only thing I did differently 2 months b4 I fell with Harely was the Macca Root' Folate and then the Asprin.

How are you feeling now hon and how is DH? 

Also the scans can be inaccurate. 
DS was so say 7 and a half lbs was 8lb 15.

DD was so say 7lbs and was 5lbs 7oz

Tommy measured 6lb 13oz at just 33 weeks which really worried me. Was fully expecting him to be over 9lb. He was 7lb 6oz. 

The only one it got it right with was Harley. 
He was 7lb 1oz at 36+4 weeks. 
Born at 37+1 weeks and weighed 7lb 3oz.


----------



## Suggerhoney

kmpreston said:


> i know, pessary in on Sunday, was 4cm and regular (managable) contractions by Monday lunch “oh we have no space on the labour ward so can’t break your waters yet. Whilst you’re comfortable you will have to wait, it could be a few days”.
> 
> Tuesday they decided that she and her hubby could go home to rest and just needed to come back once per day for an hours monitoring to check baby was fine.
> 
> At some point after lunch on weds her waters went on their own so they HAD to find them space on the labour ward and he was born Thursday morning. The question is why on earth they started her Sunday knowing they were short staffed and no space. This is in the UK so we don’t have an OB or even midwife you see regularly who misses out on being paid if you’re not in labour at the right time for them. So it’s not even financial gain…just insanity


Goodness that's awful. I'm in the uk and they were so so busy when I had my induction. I was supposed to go in on 4th September but ended up waiting untill 5th because they were too busy. 
App its still crazy busy up there now. They had the most Christmas babies born this year compared to other years. 
Must be too do with covid and lockdown and everyone at it lol. 
Hoping this year and next will be more quiter if I fall pregnant again. 

Feeling so content with what I have already and been on cloud 9 all week. My kids mean the world to me but i definitely have room In my heart and arms for one more. 
Getting excited about trying again now. But also a little anxious. 

Ure so close now hon baby cud come any moment eeeeek. 

I'm Gonna have to stalk the February and March group next. Hehe


----------



## Teafor2

Feeling almost 100% better now, just a bit of congestion. My sense of taste has come back and I think my smell is also slowly starting to return. Dh is doing much better as well. This is his second day fever free. 

I don’t think my ob will push to induce me. At my last appointment with her she was unconcerned about baby’s size. It was just the hospital doctor that was making a fuss.

@kmpreston I agree... while 8lb 6 is big, it’s not massive, so I’m not sure what all the panic was about.

@Rach87 I also hate that they would push for induction unnecessarily. If there is a medical reason I have no issue with inducing. If the only reason is size then I think it’s stupid. It’s national healthcare here, and midwives deliver babies in the hospitals, so at least I know my doctor’s schedule or income has no bearing on my birth.

@Suggerhoney They have me on an injectable low molecular weight heparin, which doesn’t cross the placenta. I need to do an injection into the fatty part of my belly once a day. It’s hard finding enough skin to pinch at this point though! It was also the first time I ever had to give myself an injection, which was a bit stressful. I actually know two people that died from blood clots within a week of ‘recovering’ from covid, so I’m happy to take the medication and reduce my risk.


----------



## Tasha36089

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas. I’m just thankful little man is better and we got home for Christmas. He’s doing well now and off the antibiotics. 
How is everyone? Hope all the babas are ok and you pregnant mamas are holding up ok. Glad you’re feeling better @Teafor2 .
Picture of my rabble


----------



## Mummyto293

How’s everyone doing?
Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## erher

Rach87 said:


> @erher so sorry sleep deprived mom brain i forgot you had your little bundle. How is she doing? And you?

Hi! She’s still in the hospital, but we’re hoping to be discharged soon. She’s almost a month post-op, and the repair seems stable and successful. (Open heart surgery on 12/1) How’s your little girl? Hoping all is well with postpartum life. Happy new year from mine to yours!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies I would like to introduce our beautiful daughter abigail summer-rose born 24/11/2021


----------



## Teafor2

@erher Glad to hear that your baby girl is doing well after her surgery. I hope she is discharged quickly and you will be home snuggling away soon!

@Sarah Pearce Congratulations on your baby girl! She’s so sweet! Her hair is so blonde! 

I got a nose bleed today... first in my life. I’m thinking it was from the blood thinners. I’ll have to mention it to my ob when I go on Monday. My covid isolation ends tomorrow! So excited to get out of this apartment!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Teafor2 said:


> @erher Glad to hear that your baby girl is doing well after her surgery. I hope she is discharged quickly and you will be home snuggling away soon!
> 
> @Sarah Pearce Congratulations on your baby girl! She’s so sweet! Her hair is so blonde!
> 
> I got a nose bleed today... first in my life. I’m thinking it was from the blood thinners. I’ll have to mention it to my ob when I go on Monday. My covid isolation ends tomorrow! So excited to get out of this apartment!

Teafor2 thank you I can't believe abigail is 5 weeks old already she will be 6 weeks old this Wednesday


----------



## Suggerhoney

erher said:


> Hi! She’s still in the hospital, but we’re hoping to be discharged soon. She’s almost a month post-op, and the repair seems stable and successful. (Open heart surgery on 12/1) How’s your little girl? Hoping all is well with postpartum life. Happy new year from mine to yours!


awwww hon I'm so glad all Went well gosh that must of been so worrying for you. Praying she makes a very speedy recovery and she will be out the hospital soon. Ure in my thoughts ❤ 

@Teafor2 
Gosh hon sorry u lost ure smell and taste but so glad ure feeling better thank goodness. Hmm interesting I had loads of nose bleeds with Harley but then again I did with all my boys. But with Harely it was so soften and heavy too. Wondering if that was the aspirin now. 

I can't believe ure nearly at ure due date. Any signs at all? 

@Sarah Pearce 
Yay at last so glad u posted this. She is beautiful and I should know it I live 2 doors down haha. 
@Teafor2 she is very blonde and her hair is so fluffy and cute. 
Harelys was as well but he is going bald now bless him.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas. I’m just thankful little man is better and we got home for Christmas. He’s doing well now and off the antibiotics.
> How is everyone? Hope all the babas are ok and you pregnant mamas are holding up ok. Glad you’re feeling better @Teafor2 .
> Picture of my rabble :)
> 
> View attachment 1105145
> View attachment 1105146


Lovely pictures hon and so happy he was aloud home for Christmas. 



Happy new year ladies <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney no serious signs of labour yet. She’s definitely very low down because I can feel her pushing into my cervix and sometimes onto my tailbone as well. I’ve had a handful of contractions that I think are probably the real thing, but no more than 2-3 a day.


----------



## Teafor2

Well I am currently laying on the couch trying to figure out if my water has broken. It’s definitely not pee, but maybe just a good amount of very watery cm as a result of some vaginal suppositories I was given for bv? I held off taking my blood thinner as I was feeling a bit crampy and have had a lot of pelvic pressure today. My mom’s labours always started with her water breaking, which I know is not the norm. Now I’m wondering if I’ll be the same!


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> Well I am currently laying on the couch trying to figure out if my water has broken. It’s definitely not pee, but maybe just a good amount of very watery cm as a result of some vaginal suppositories I was given for bv? I held off taking my blood thinner as I was feeling a bit crampy and have had a lot of pelvic pressure today. My mom’s labours always started with her water breaking, which I know is not the norm. Now I’m wondering if I’ll be the same!


My midwife always says to treat anything that “could be waters breaking” as waters breaking. Worst case scenario is you go in and get checked and it’s not so you go home. What you don’t want to do is remain unsure and end up with an infection


----------



## Teafor2

kmpreston said:


> My midwife always says to treat anything that “could be waters breaking” as waters breaking. Worst case scenario is you go in and get checked and it’s not so you go home. What you don’t want to do is remain unsure and end up with an infection

I changed my underwear and no more leaking after that. It’s been a few hours. I have an ob appointment tomorrow so I’ll be able to get checked then.


----------



## Teafor2

Been up on and off all night with period like cramps. There isn’t a clear start or stop to them or a peak, so I’m not sure if they’re contractions or not. They’re not too painful as I’ve been able to sleep most of the night and my periods are often painful enough to keep me up all night breathing through the pain.


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> Been up on and off all night with period like cramps. There isn’t a clear start or stop to them or a peak, so I’m not sure if they’re contractions or not. They’re not too painful as I’ve been able to sleep most of the night and my periods are often painful enough to keep me up all night breathing through the pain.

hopefully this is the start of it for you. I’ve also been suffering with period cramping throughout the night and although I’m not convinced it’s the beginning of labour just yet I am at least sure it’s my body preparing things in there. Which is something!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fingers crossed for you both @Teafor2 and @kmpreston


----------



## Teafor2

Well I had my check today. Water hasn’t broken and not much progress. She said my cervix is shortened and softened (didn’t say how much), but I’m not really dilated. She said she could get a finger in, so I’m guessing like a stretchy .5cm only. My next appointment is the 10th at the hospital. If I haven’t progressed at all by then they want to induce. Hopefully I’ll go before that on my own! Happy not to be in labour now though because at some point last night baby flipped posterior again! I need to get her back into a good position today.


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 so happy hes better and home!! 

@Mummyto293 doing well for sleep deprivation and being couped up bc of the cold weather. I think this one reset my hormones bc I feel so much better mentally - though it could just be that the 9months of pregnancy was atrocious and ended with covid so Im just relieved to be healthy again. 

@erher that is such good news! Praying she continues to improve and heal. Hugs mama.

@Sarah Pearce congrats on that beautiful blondie bundle!

oooooooh @Teafor2 @kmpreston come on babies lets see some more cute newborn spam!!
Funny my OB’s nurse told me I “probably just peed myself” at 39w6d when I told her I felt a little pop and was leaking. DD was born 23 hours later. (But I would leak a little - then nothing for a long time, then a little more)


----------



## Teafor2

40 week belly. The bottom is so sore from holding up this big baby!


----------



## Skye75

Sorry I've been a bit absent ladies!! 
Hope everyone is doing well - I'm going to scroll through and read all I've missed now x


----------



## Skye75

Ohh @Teafor2 I hope things start moving along for you! Will be stalking :D


----------



## Skye75

Kyzer is 6 weeks old tomorrow.. how on earth did that happen?!


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> Kyzer is 6 weeks old tomorrow.. how on earth did that happen?!
> 
> View attachment 1105353
> View attachment 1105354
> View attachment 1105355

So sweet! I love the last picture, he’s just sitting up looking so grown up!


----------



## kmpreston

I am now covid positive. Had mild symptoms and negative tests since NYD so think I’m already day 6 which is hopefully the three jabs working. 4 days to due date so keeping everything crossed, particularly my legs, that she waits or is late


----------



## Teafor2

kmpreston said:


> I am now covid positive. Had mild symptoms and negative tests since NYD so think I’m already day 6 which is hopefully the three jabs working. 4 days to due date so keeping everything crossed, particularly my legs, that she waits or is late

Ugh sorry to hear you got it too but glad it was mild! Are they going to put you on anticoagulants?


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> Ugh sorry to hear you got it too but glad it was mild! Are they going to put you on anticoagulants?

Yes but then told me to not take them if I felt like labour could start in the next 12 hours…I’ve felt like it could start in the next 10 mins all week. So I dunno what to do. 

They arrive tomorrow so I’m going do a lateral flow test and see if I’m still positive and then address the blood thinners


----------



## Teafor2

kmpreston said:


> Yes but then told me to not take them if I felt like labour could start in the next 12 hours…I’ve felt like it could start in the next 10 mins all week. So I dunno what to do.
> 
> They arrive tomorrow so I’m going do a lateral flow test and see if I’m still positive and then address the blood thinners

They also told me not to take them if I felt like I was going into labour. I called the maternity hospital here one night (I take it at 8 pm) because I was having a lot of pressure and general cramping but no contractions and I was worried about taking it. They said that because it’s a prophylactic dose it would be fine even if I ended up going into labour that night after I went to sleep. That made me feel a lot better. It’s also a contraindication for an epidural or spinal block within those 12 hours as well so it’s good to be aware of that.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 jumped on here hoping to hear baby news. Hope things really get starting soon. 
I've had 6 babies all together. 2 with my ex that are now grown up. Nearly 16 and nearly 19. 
And me and DH have 4. A 9 year old' 11 year old 2 year old and 4 month old Harley. 

With my first I started getting contractions that felt a bit like braxton hicks at first but then after a few hours progressed to more painful and more regular. I woke about 1 am in a fair bit of pain and when I used the bathroom I had the bloody show. 
My waters went just as we parked the car in the hospital carpark and it was like tipping a 2 litre bottle of water out. 

With my 2nd I went 2 whole weeks over due and at 42 weeks I was induced. 

With my 3rd I was just sat in bed watching TV and I heard this POP. Had no idea what it was. 
I strated cramping and was getting up constantly to pee. I kept noticing my panty liner was damp and had to keep changing it. Still didn't twig lol. 
Then my contractions really kicked in and I had the bloody show. 
When I got to the hospital they said the pop was my waters and I was slowly trickling. 

I was induced with my last 3. 
But just goes to show labour can be different. 

I really hope u go b4 ure induction. 
Good luck hon. 


@kmpreston 
Oh no not u as well. Goodness I really hope and pray u will be ok and only have mild symptoms. Hopefully labour holds off untill u are better. 
So sorry u have caught it. 
There's another lady I think in the Feb group that has it too. She kept testing negative and then I think tested positive on the 5th day. 
How are you feeling hon? 


@Rach87 
How's u hon. So glad ure feeling good mentally. I got a bit low after a few weeks of giving birth but pretty sure it was down to the mini pill I was on. 
Feeling fine now. 

@Skye75 
Awwww lovely photos hon. It goes so fast doesn't it.


----------



## Lucy3

Still stalking you @Teafor2! So glad you’re feeling better

@kmpreston ooh I hope you’re at the end of the virus. How stressful! Fx baby stays in there a bit longer 

@Skye75 loved seeing pics of your baby x


----------



## Teafor2

Still no baby! I’ve been trying all the induction things but she still seems quite comfy. Honestly it took us so long to get pregnant, then I had two miscarriages, then all this bleeding early in this pregnancy despite being on progesterone, and with all that together I never really believed I would make it to my due date. I have to give my body more credit for what a good job it’s done!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Stalking @Teafor2 !! Good luck!!


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> Still no baby! I’ve been trying all the induction things but she still seems quite comfy. Honestly it took us so long to get pregnant, then I had two miscarriages, then all this bleeding early in this pregnancy despite being on progesterone, and with all that together I never really believed I would make it to my due date. I have to give my body more credit for what a good job it’s done!

I keep saying that to myself! But also don’t want to go over by much! My little girl was born at 40+5 and I think i can cope til then but my word I’m so uncomfortable. My main hope is to go spontaneously though so need to be patient


----------



## Suggerhoney

Totally staying ladies. Sorry these babies are keeping u waiting especially u @Teafor2 hope u go soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

kmpreston said:


> I keep saying that to myself! But also don’t want to go over by much! My little girl was born at 40+5 and I think i can cope til then but my word I’m so uncomfortable. My main hope is to go spontaneously though so need to be patient


Hopefully you won't go too far over this time too hon. 
I went 2 weeks over with my 2nd baby and man that sucked. I was absolutely huge.


----------



## Lucy3

Stalking too! \\:D/


----------



## Teafor2

Still no signs in labour starting. I don’t mind going over. I feel like my body will go into labour when baby is ready. I’m more stressed about the hospital pushing for induction. I’m hoping when I go in tomorrow I won’t have to fight them about it. From everything I’ve read induction for a suspected big baby isn’t warranted and to get any benefits I would have needed to be induced weeks ago.

Also, as far as they are concerned I am only 3 days over right now, not 5. I tried to tell them early on that I had ovulated early, but they still calculated my due date based on my last menstrual period. On the bright side it gives me 2 extra days of them not pushing.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry Ive been m.i.a. lately. Little girl keeps me up all night, my other 2 are now getting up about 2 hours early and Im just wiped out beyond belief. She sleeps about 2.5-3 hr stretches, but grunts ALL night. Last couple nights at her 3am feeding she just stays wide awake for a couple hours. So i basically get about 1 hr sleep before that feeding, and possibly 30-45 min around 6am before the other littles wake up. Also she spits up a lot so I have to hold her upright about 15-20 min after a feeding. Ugh. Sorry for the rant. Im just so sleepy.

on the plus side Sadie is already 4 weeks! And 1 month on Tuesday. Her check up is tomorrow so will update with stats then. Im not a fan of the newborn stage so happy its at least flying by. 

Glad youre still doing ok @Teafor2 hows your hubby? Maybe baby was just staying put until hes all better and can head to hospital with you. 

@kmpreston how are you holding up? And labor signs?


----------



## mouse_chicky

@kmpreston , @Teafor2 , can't wait to hear news of ya'll having those stubborn babies!

10 days until my c-section! :happydance: My ob put me off work a couple weeks early because I've had high blood pressure a couple of times. It's weird; both times, it'd be high, and then it'd go down and stay down within an hour. She said my work was probably just too stressful for me at this point; that I'm not truly preeclamptic, which is a relief. I've been having contractions here and there, both real and Braxton Hicks, which she said was completely normal.
It's strange being home and not being able to do much, considering I'm nesting and want to clean so bad. I can't do much for very long though before my back starts killing me. 
We finally got the crib put up and ready to go; not just to put up some decals and woodland prints. 
I love seeing everyone's updates of growing babies; it reminds me how fast they grow and how stinkin' adorable they are!


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 That’s a lot at once... no wonder you are so tired! And dh is fully recovered, thanks for asking! :) 

@kmpreston How are you doing? 

I had an appointment today. Baby girl fell asleep halfway through my ctg and I ended up spending 20 minutes trying to wake her up. I think I was on the monitor for close to an hour, but in the end everything looked fine.

When the doctor finally saw me it was 2 pm and he strongly recommended an induction today because of baby’s size and me having had covid. In the end I agreed and resigned to being induced only to have him call his attending and find out it was too late for my induction. In the end they did a sweep and sent me home. Now I have an induction scheduled for Thursday if she doesn’t come before then. I’m so annoyed because what I asked for when I first went in was a sweep and to wait until Thursday and I was essentially told that the safest thing for baby was an induction today, but apparently it wasn’t as urgent as he was leading me to believe.

I was only 1cm dilated so not sure how much good the sweep will do. I have been cramping loads this last half hour though, so hopefully it will do something and even if I need the induction on Thursday it will be a bit easier than it would have been today.


----------



## kmpreston

Hi!

just been to the midwife for my delayed check. So 40’weeks today.

she refused to check my cervix, refused to do a sweep (which is now booked for 17th), wouldn’t discuss indiction. All she did was listen to baby and measure me: still measuring absolutely huge. If measurements of my bump are right I’m on the 97th line and baby will be 9lb4 already. However every growth scan has tracked the 50th line making her 8lb4 ish. Either way midwife didn’t seem the least bit interested. Nor did she care that I am just recovering from covid, super anxious, or have been having cramping/mild contractions all day.

All I was left with was “baby’s head isn’t engaged at all, it’s on the brim of your pelvis”. Great, thanks. Glad I bothered 

regardless of this I AM getting mild contractions or strong cramping every 10-15 mins so I’m hoping things get moving in the next 24hrs


----------



## Teafor2

kmpreston said:


> Hi!
> 
> just been to the midwife for my delayed check. So 40’weeks today.
> 
> she refused to check my cervix, refused to do a sweep (which is now booked for 17th), wouldn’t discuss indiction. All she did was listen to baby and measure me: still measuring absolutely huge. If measurements of my bump are right I’m on the 97th line and baby will be 9lb4 already. However every growth scan has tracked the 50th line making her 8lb4 ish. Either way midwife didn’t seem the least bit interested. Nor did she care that I am just recovering from covid, super anxious, or have been having cramping/mild contractions all day.
> 
> All I was left with was “baby’s head isn’t engaged at all, it’s on the brim of your pelvis”. Great, thanks. Glad I bothered
> 
> regardless of this I AM getting mild contractions or strong cramping every 10-15 mins so I’m hoping things get moving in the next 24hrs

Honestly it makes me feel better that your doctors seem so chill. I also have a big baby and just had covid and mine were all freaked out, so when they delayed the induction part of me was feeling nervous that something could go wrong, but now I’m thinking they were probably just overreacting.


----------



## Teafor2

Well, was up half the night having contractions, some quite painful, but they were never regular. I had a lot of general cramping and lower back pain with some spotting as well. Started to have some small pieces of bloody show around 8 pm which continued throughout the night. Then around 5 am woke up feeling nauseas, went to the toilet, and had a pretty big bloody show. Since then some small pieces on and off but contractions seem to have completely stopped. I’m hoping once I’m up and moving around for the day something will get going again.


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> Well, was up half the night having contractions, some quite painful, but they were never regular. I had a lot of general cramping and lower back pain with some spotting as well. Started to have some small pieces of bloody show around 8 pm which continued throughout the night. Then around 5 am woke up feeling nauseas, went to the toilet, and had a pretty big bloody show. Since then some small pieces on and off but contractions seem to have completely stopped. I’m hoping once I’m up and moving around for the day something will get going again.

Eeek I hope this is it for you!
I lost some mucus plug overnight and had two big contractions but then nothing ‍♀️


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Ooh good luck ladies!!


----------



## Teafor2

@kmpreston Sounds like the start of something! Do you know how long over they are recommending you go? 

I had 2 hours of contractions this afternoon 8 minutes apart. Not too strong but definitely contractions and not bh. Took a nap and they stopped. I feel like every time I sleep for a bit she pops out of my pelvis, so maybe the problem is that she’s not well engaged?


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> @kmpreston Sounds like the start of something! Do you know how long over they are recommending you go?
> 
> I had 2 hours of contractions this afternoon 8 minutes apart. Not too strong but definitely contractions and not bh. Took a nap and they stopped. I feel like every time I sleep for a bit she pops out of my pelvis, so maybe the problem is that she’s not well engaged?

That’s very much how I feel at the moment too: i think I’m going to stop and start til my waters give up and burst :(

no idea how far over they will let me go but I’m not going more than 10 days I’m gonna insist on induction before then


----------



## Rach87

Happy due date @kmpreston 

Happy 41 weeks @Teafor2 

I’ll be stalking for baby updates from you both! 

@mouse_chicky single digit countdown now!!


----------



## Rach87

Little lady is 1 month old today! Had her check up yesterday - she’s 9 lbs 4 oz. Of course she came out massive for my non epidural birth and ends up the same exact size as my other two at 1 month. Lol story of my life!


----------



## Mummyto293

Hope everyone is ok! I’ve been a bit absent. Exhausted. Baby has colic and screams 4-5 hours a night every night and with 2 other kids it’s a struggle!!
She’s growing well now 9lbs 7 at just over 6 weeks old. Just coming out of new born clothes. It’s bitter sweet isn’t it?! X


----------



## Lucy3

Love stalking this thread! Aww @Rach87 Sadie is such a cutie!


----------



## Skye75

@Teafor2 I can't believe baby is still holding out on you!!

Well my little guy is 7 weeks old tomorrow. Time has


----------



## Rach87

@Skye75 hes so adorable and love proud big sis! Cant believe either how quick the time is flying by!

@Teafor2 @kmpreston any news?!?!

@Lucy3 thank you! How are you doing?

@Mummyto293 Im so sorry! Sad to say Im in the same boat. She doesnt cry as much as yours I dont think, but shes unsettled a looot of the time and cries quite often. Its so mentally draining and I feel so bad for my other 2 not getting as much mommy snuggles/play time because I have to carry this one around all the time. We’ll get through this! One day at a time *hugs*


----------



## Rach87

Starting to get little smirky smiles over here! :cloud9:


----------



## kmpreston

Had strong cramping all night last night, really thought it was time. But it’s almost completely tailed off now :(


----------



## IsabellaJayne

1 month old already! How did that happen?! Just a few pictures from our first 4 weeks together x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Hope your silence means baba is here @Teafor2 

I hope things get moving soon @kmpreston


----------



## kmpreston

Still a nope from me. Sweep tomorrow


----------



## Rach87

Adorable @IsabellaJayne !!

Im jealous of all you mommas of bib-less babes. Ugh 3rd pukey baby. It’s sucks so much.

@kmpreston hope it works! Try some nip stimulation. I thought it was weird when my OB suggested it. But I had 2 sweeps, lots of walking, bouncing on exercise ball, etc and even enlisted hubby day before due date. Nothing. Decided to try and barely did anything to my nips for like a min around 4:25am. 4:30 contractions came on like a freight train - and well baby was born 2 hours later….just sayin. Lol


----------



## kmpreston

Gave it a go, no such luck! Sweep in just over an hour


----------



## Teafor2

Sorry for the silence... baby finally came and I haven’t had a free moment to post!

On Tuesday I was having some mild period cramping but nothing serious and all my contractions from earlier in the day had stopped. My back was hurting so I was leaning over the couch when I suddenly had quite a strong contraction felt a pop and my waters went. I was completely in shock. I took a shower and packed up and we went to the hospital.

Baby was posterior so I had some back labour which really sucked. When I was 6cm I got an iv of pain medication which worked for 2 minutes at a time. I had to push a button when I felt a contraction coming on, but once I was in transition I was too focused on breathing and too exhausted to remember to push the button half the time. Unfortunately the medication did stall my labour and I ended up needing pitocin. But after they gave me the pitocin she was born about an hour later.

I wasn’t able to use the pain medication during the pushing stage of labour, but that was fine as it didn’t find it as painful. In the end I only pushed through 5 contractions before she was born. I also had an episiotomy so I have quite a few stitches. This has been the hardest part of the recovery.

She was born 3.87kg and 53cm, so a big girl! She loves to eat and luckily we haven’t had any trouble with breastfeeding other than my nipples suffering from the constant feeding. She sleeps well if she is being held, but hates her crib, so we have had trouble with sleep on our end. Any tricks to get baby to sleep in a crib I would love. She falls asleep no problem but then wakes after 10 minutes.

Can’t wait to hear about how it goes for everyone else waiting!


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> Sorry for the silence... baby finally came and I haven’t had a free moment to post!
> 
> On Tuesday I was having some mild period cramping but nothing serious and all my contractions from earlier in the day had stopped. My back was hurting so I was leaning over the couch when I suddenly had quite a strong contraction felt a pop and my waters went. I was completely in shock. I took a shower and packed up and we went to the hospital.
> 
> Baby was posterior so I had some back labour which really sucked. When I was 6cm I got an iv of pain medication which worked for 2 minutes at a time. I had to push a button when I felt a contraction coming on, but once I was in transition I was too focused on breathing and too exhausted to remember to push the button half the time. Unfortunately the medication did stall my labour and I ended up needing pitocin. But after they gave me the pitocin she was born about an hour later.
> 
> I wasn’t able to use the pain medication during the pushing stage of labour, but that was fine as it didn’t find it as painful. In the end I only pushed through 5 contractions before she was born. I also had an episiotomy so I have quite a few stitches. This has been the hardest part of the recovery.
> 
> She was born 3.87kg and 53cm, so a big girl! She loves to eat and luckily we haven’t had any trouble with breastfeeding other than my nipples suffering from the constant feeding. She sleeps well if she is being held, but hates her crib, so we have had trouble with sleep on our end. Any tricks to get baby to sleep in a crib I would love. She falls asleep no problem but then wakes after 10 minutes.
> 
> Can’t wait to hear about how it goes for everyone else waiting!

my little girl used to love being swaddled when asleep, really helped her settle. My friend recommended one of the “love to dream arms up swaddled” as her little boy would wake up to get his arms out whenever he was put down swaddled but is now much more settled


----------



## Teafor2

kmpreston said:


> my little girl used to love being swaddled when asleep, really helped her settle. My friend recommended one of the “love to dream arms up swaddled” as her little boy would wake up to get his arms out whenever he was put down swaddled but is now much more settled

I actually tried swaddling her last night but she hated it and just cried the whole time. In the end I put her back in the sleep sack. She did sleep better last night because I think my supply has really increased the last day or two and she’s more satisfied after feeds.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Congratulations @Teafor2 on your baby girl. As for sleeping, no tips really. Have you tried white noise? Bit annoying to listen to at first but sounds like the womb apparently. Soothes my LO right to sleep most of the time


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @Teafor2 !! Unfortunately time is the best solution for babies sleeping. You can try a swaddle, sound machine, etc but some babies just stink at sleeping until they’re older


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations @Teafor2 !! my little one won't sleep in the cot unless he is swaddled, we use a Love To Dream swaddle and it has worked wonders


----------



## Skye75

Baby had his 6/8 week needles today.. ugh I hate doing it :( no side effects so far.


----------



## kmpreston

Penelope Alice Powell


9lb8oz (4.3kg) 

Born 20/01/2022 at 3.55am


Birth Story:


I was induced due to reduced movements, again. At 41+3. Pessary went in at 3.15pm on Wednesday.


Started contracting properly at 9pm and was moved to labour ward at 1.15am with contractions every two minutes ready to have waters broken.


Explained to midwife how Bryony’s birth had gone and to be prepared for very quick changes from here on in. She went to collect the stuff to break my waters and I warned her they would be gone by the time she got back: they went with the next contraction at around 2.10am.


When she checked me I was 5cm and I warned her Bry did 4-10 in 45mins. I asked there and then for an epidural or birth pool in the vain hope that I could get one of them before 10cm. By this point I’ve no idea of timings as there’s no clock visible, no phone in reach and I was getting minimal rest between contractions. But I do know that within 10 more contractions I was uncontrollably pushing.


They checked me and I was 9.5cm so they encouraged me to go with the pushing. Nell however started having decels down to 80bpm with each contraction. The registrar established that she was facing sideways (again like Bry) and that we needed an assisted delivery, and FAST.


The room filled up and at this point and in between contractions I managed to gasp verbal consent to any and all interventions including a general anaesthetic if required. They spent three contractions/push cycles attempting assisted delivery first with a vontousse and then with forceps but due to her position they couldn’t get a good hold on her. They said at that point I was going down to theatre for either another try at forceps or a c section. I requested at this point that they do the section as she was still having decels, the contractions had me writhing around and I was still uncontrollably pushing. My blood pressure was also through the roof. 


It was at this point it became clear that poor Dayne wasn’t going into theatre with us, they wheeled us away at 3.40 and an amazing team of staff got me prepped in record time. I distinctly remember screaming and screaming in pain at this point (prior to that it had only been with the out of control pushing that I’d made noise) and they put me under general anaesthetic as there was no hope of getting a spinal into me and I woke up at 5.30 ish in recovery. I’ve lost a lot of blood, about 1.2L during the birth so my blood loss is being monitored. 


Obviously very sore now but I think a lot of the pain is actually muscular from the contractions and pushing rather than the section as I’ve managed to self transfer from bed to chair and back again without too much pain but I can’t for the life of me cough!


There will be bits of this I’ve forgotten for now or Dayne will tell me about later but wow. NOT the nice waterbirth I expected. But she’s here and she’s safe so it’s all ok 


NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @Teafor2


----------



## Suggerhoney

kmpreston said:


> Penelope Alice Powell
> 
> 
> 9lb8oz (4.3kg)
> 
> Born 20/01/2022 at 3.55am
> 
> 
> Birth Story:
> 
> 
> I was induced due to reduced movements, again. At 41+3. Pessary went in at 3.15pm on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Started contracting properly at 9pm and was moved to labour ward at 1.15am with contractions every two minutes ready to have waters broken.
> 
> 
> Explained to midwife how Bryony’s birth had gone and to be prepared for very quick changes from here on in. She went to collect the stuff to break my waters and I warned her they would be gone by the time she got back: they went with the next contraction at around 2.10am.
> 
> 
> When she checked me I was 5cm and I warned her Bry did 4-10 in 45mins. I asked there and then for an epidural or birth pool in the vain hope that I could get one of them before 10cm. By this point I’ve no idea of timings as there’s no clock visible, no phone in reach and I was getting minimal rest between contractions. But I do know that within 10 more contractions I was uncontrollably pushing.
> 
> 
> They checked me and I was 9.5cm so they encouraged me to go with the pushing. Nell however started having decels down to 80bpm with each contraction. The registrar established that she was facing sideways (again like Bry) and that we needed an assisted delivery, and FAST.
> 
> 
> The room filled up and at this point and in between contractions I managed to gasp verbal consent to any and all interventions including a general anaesthetic if required. They spent three contractions/push cycles attempting assisted delivery first with a vontousse and then with forceps but due to her position they couldn’t get a good hold on her. They said at that point I was going down to theatre for either another try at forceps or a c section. I requested at this point that they do the section as she was still having decels, the contractions had me writhing around and I was still uncontrollably pushing. My blood pressure was also through the roof.
> 
> 
> It was at this point it became clear that poor Dayne wasn’t going into theatre with us, they wheeled us away at 3.40 and an amazing team of staff got me prepped in record time. I distinctly remember screaming and screaming in pain at this point (prior to that it had only been with the out of control pushing that I’d made noise) and they put me under general anaesthetic as there was no hope of getting a spinal into me and I woke up at 5.30 ish in recovery. I’ve lost a lot of blood, about 1.2L during the birth so my blood loss is being monitored.
> 
> 
> Obviously very sore now but I think a lot of the pain is actually muscular from the contractions and pushing rather than the section as I’ve managed to self transfer from bed to chair and back again without too much pain but I can’t for the life of me cough!
> 
> 
> There will be bits of this I’ve forgotten for now or Dayne will tell me about later but wow. NOT the nice waterbirth I expected. But she’s here and she’s safe so it’s all ok
> 
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!
> 
> View attachment 1105627


Congratulations hon. What a great size. 
I said never again after all my births. 
I said definitely never again after i gave birth to Harley but now we're to ttc our last baby hahaha.


----------



## Teafor2

@kmpreston Congratulations! That is a big baby! Glad you and her are both doing well now after such an intense delivery. I wasn’t able to cough for a while either. Part of it was my core was so unstable and partly because of the pain of the stitches. I found if I used one hand to hold my stitches and one to hold my belly it helped a lot. 

We are in the thick of cluster feeding at the moment, but she has gotten back up to her birth weight! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rach87

@kmpreston congrats! Yikes about your birth experience but so glad you and babe are ok. Hope you heal up well. 

@Teafor2 oh the cluster feeds. The couch gets a permanent butt print those days. :haha:

Little Sadie is 6 weeks old! Shes smiling, “talking” and is night sleeping a little better. I think its because she’s figured out how to fart. And my goodness that girls got some gas! (Sadly bc of me - fast letdown so she gets a lot of air when nursing) But overall doing well :)


----------



## Rach87

@mouse_chicky hope delivery, you and babe are well. Update us when you can!

@kiki1234 any baby news yet?


----------



## kmpreston

Teafor2 said:


> @kmpreston Congratulations! That is a big baby! Glad you and her are both doing well now after such an intense delivery. I wasn’t able to cough for a while either. Part of it was my core was so unstable and partly because of the pain of the stitches. I found if I used one hand to hold my stitches and one to hold my belly it helped a lot.
> 
> We are in the thick of cluster feeding at the moment, but she has gotten back up to her birth weight! How is everyone else doing?

I’m glad I’m not the only one who’s core stability is absolutely shot at the moment! Honestly it was bad after my first daughter but this time it feels like there are no muscles left at all! I did the whole holding stitches thing to stop coughing hurting them but I still can’t actually cough properly in the first place!


----------



## Teafor2

kmpreston said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one who’s core stability is absolutely shot at the moment! Honestly it was bad after my first daughter but this time it feels like there are no muscles left at all! I did the whole holding stitches thing to stop coughing hurting them but I still can’t actually cough properly in the first place!

Yeah I had the same issue as well that I felt too unstable to use the muscles to cough. I even had a hard time taking deep breaths while sitting or standing because I was so unstable. It’s already way better and I’ve barely had time to do the exercises the physio at the hospital gave me.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Ure comment made me giggle so much. Harley is a right gas bag to and always farting haha. Pretty impressive ones as well lol. 

How are all u ladies and babies doing?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi all! Here's some pictures of my precious Aaron Anderson!

Everything went as planned. It's so different and calm knowing ahead of time you're going in for a c-section. Little man was 7 lbs, 4 oz and 19 inches long, bigger than the heaviest of my other 2 by a full pound. I was only in the hospital for one night due to Covid numbers. Speaking of which, yesterday my daughter tested postive for Covid, and it was assumed at the clinic that my dh has it too due to symptoms. DS and I also are starting to show symptoms. So pretty much the whole family. Not awesome timing, but in a way it's been nice for dh to get more time off work and my older ones to spend time with the new addition.
Aaron eats well (cluster feeding in the evening if though he's on formula,) and he sleeps sometimes, lol, although his preference is to do so in someone's arms. Has anyone had experience with warmies? There little stuffed animals that can be heated up so baby has some warmth beside them. I'm thinking about looking into it.
Five days post surgery, and I think I'm getting around pretty well, although the recovery pain kind of sneaks up on me, and I have to remind myself to take it easy. I think my hormones are starting to shift as I've been having some mood swings; I guess that's normal. Mostly though, I've overwhelmed with joy and gratefulness. Life is good, and my family is complete.
I have absolutely loved getting to know you all, even though I'm more of a silent stalker, and I love seeing all the updates and baby pics. I wish you all luck and happiness going forward with your little ones and any future babies you have.


----------



## kmpreston

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi all! Here's some pictures of my precious Aaron Anderson!
> View attachment 1105709
> View attachment 1105710
> 
> Everything went as planned. It's so different and calm knowing ahead of time you're going in for a c-section. Little man was 7 lbs, 4 oz and 19 inches long, bigger than the heaviest of my other 2 by a full pound. I was only in the hospital for one night due to Covid numbers. Speaking of which, yesterday my daughter tested postive for Covid, and it was assumed at the clinic that my dh has it too due to symptoms. DS and I also are starting to show symptoms. So pretty much the whole family. Not awesome timing, but in a way it's been nice for dh to get more time off work and my older ones to spend time with the new addition.
> Aaron eats well (cluster feeding in the evening if though he's on formula,) and he sleeps sometimes, lol, although his preference is to do so in someone's arms. Has anyone had experience with warmies? There little stuffed animals that can be heated up so baby has some warmth beside them. I'm thinking about looking into it.
> Five days post surgery, and I think I'm getting around pretty well, although the recovery pain kind of sneaks up on me, and I have to remind myself to take it easy. I think my hormones are starting to shift as I've been having some mood swings; I guess that's normal. Mostly though, I've overwhelmed with joy and gratefulness. Life is good, and my family is complete.
> I have absolutely loved getting to know you all, even though I'm more of a silent stalker, and I love seeing all the updates and baby pics. I wish you all luck and happiness going forward with your little ones and any future babies you have.


What date was Aaron born then? He’s absolutely gorgeous. I hope you manage to avoid covid on top of the section recovery. I hear you on the getting around ok bit - I feel like I am too now but I have to remind myself not to do daft things like hoover and end up setting myself back


----------



## mouse_chicky

kmpreston said:


> What date was Aaron born then? He’s absolutely gorgeous. I hope you manage to avoid covid on top of the section recovery. I hear you on the getting around ok bit - I feel like I am too now but I have to remind myself not to do daft things like hoover and end up setting myself back

He was born on the 20th. I thought I was going to get by without getting Covid, but I work up this morning achy and feverish. #-oOf course. At least we're all in together now, lol.


----------



## Teafor2

Does anyone have experience with weighted feeds? Today the home nurse came to check on baby and I and we got conflicting information about her weight gain. On the one hand they want to see her gain back her birth weight by 2 weeks. She has surpassed her birth weight so that’s great. On the other hand they want her to gain 25-30 g a day and she has only been gaining 20 on average.

The nurse left me a scale to do weighted feeds and has suggested I pump after feeding her to increase my milk supply since we are already feeding as often as possible. We are exclusively breast feeding and I’m feeding on demand which is basically every hour, maximum two hours. I feel like everything is fine, but now I’m thrown off by the slow weight gain. All her other markers for feeding are fine. Plenty of wet and dirty diapers and she’s not overly sleepy.


----------



## Rach87

Sometimes I feel “medical professionals” cause more harm than good with their expected numbers and whatnot. Maybe shes just a little bitty. Like you said - enough wet diapers and steady growth should be indication enough shes fine. My nurse with my first told me to pump after every feed which caused a huge over supply, causing forceful letdowns, extreme DMER, choking, taking a huge amount of air which meant tons of gas and excess spit up. Basically a big ole unnecessary nightmare. She was growing perfectly fine. (My body has a tendency to oversupply normally - so my case may be extreme) 

Basically what Im trying to say is listen to your gut - if you think shes good, dont let the nurse panic you. If I remember right youre quite petite? Then your baby will most likely follow suit. As long as its steady theres nothing to worry about


----------



## Lucy3

@Rach87 so interesting you got DMER when breastfeeding. I had it with my dd and I cousins find anything on it, drove me nuts. Wonder if it’s connected to lupus, probably is feels like so much is! 

love reading your baby and birth updates, keep them coming! S


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 

Harley was 7lb 3oz at birth but by day 6 he had dropped to 6lb 5oz. They made Me feel like I wasn't feeding him enough and made me feel so guilty. 
I was feeding him (formula as I'm not able to BF because of medication I'm on)
Anyway I was feeding him on demand which was every 3 to 4 hours. 
They wanted him to be fed every 3 hours and at leat 30ml. 
But he just wasn't a very hungry baby. 
I was doing all I cud and the medical professionals just made me feel like a shitty mum. 

Anyway we did feed him every 3 hours and he was back to his birth weight at almost 3 weeks old. 

He is 5 months old now and should be on 6 to 7oz but we've only just moved him up to 5oz. 
He's just not a very hungry baby.

Don't u let them get u down hon. 
Sounds like ure baby is doing really well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi all! Here's some pictures of my precious Aaron Anderson!
> View attachment 1105709
> View attachment 1105710
> 
> Everything went as planned. It's so different and calm knowing ahead of time you're going in for a c-section. Little man was 7 lbs, 4 oz and 19 inches long, bigger than the heaviest of my other 2 by a full pound. I was only in the hospital for one night due to Covid numbers. Speaking of which, yesterday my daughter tested postive for Covid, and it was assumed at the clinic that my dh has it too due to symptoms. DS and I also are starting to show symptoms. So pretty much the whole family. Not awesome timing, but in a way it's been nice for dh to get more time off work and my older ones to spend time with the new addition.
> Aaron eats well (cluster feeding in the evening if though he's on formula,) and he sleeps sometimes, lol, although his preference is to do so in someone's arms. Has anyone had experience with warmies? There little stuffed animals that can be heated up so baby has some warmth beside them. I'm thinking about looking into it.
> Five days post surgery, and I think I'm getting around pretty well, although the recovery pain kind of sneaks up on me, and I have to remind myself to take it easy. I think my hormones are starting to shift as I've been having some mood swings; I guess that's normal. Mostly though, I've overwhelmed with joy and gratefulness. Life is good, and my family is complete.
> I have absolutely loved getting to know you all, even though I'm more of a silent stalker, and I love seeing all the updates and baby pics. I wish you all luck and happiness going forward with your little ones and any future babies you have.



Awwww he is lush hon. Congratulations


----------



## Teafor2

Thanks @Rach87 and @Suggerhoney I did a weighted feed the other day and she had 50ml of milk which is exactly what they recommend based on how often she eats. Dh and I are both slim and have both struggled in the past to put on weight. I wouldn’t be surprised if she is just on a slower growth curve. I also spoke with my dad’s girlfriend who is a paediatrician and she said that 20g weight gain a day is completely fine. I feel like it’s the same as when they told me I must be eating too much fruit because her abdominal circumference was measuring so big, then when she was born she was just big overall (which is exactly what I told them I expected based on babies born in my family).


----------



## kmpreston

mouse_chicky said:


> He was born on the 20th. I thought I was going to get by without getting Covid, but I work up this morning achy and feverish. #-oOf course. At least we're all in together now, lol.

Him and my Nell are birthday twins


----------



## Teafor2

Does anybody else’s baby headbutt their boobs at the end of a feeding? I feel like when the flow of the milk slows down she gets frustrated and starts head butting and rooting again. It also only happens when her feeds are close together (say 1.5 hours or less). I feed her whenever she wants so it’s not like I’m scheduling close feeds.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 yes I think they're trying to stimulate more milk. My babies usually only do it when they're cluster feeding trying to build up the supply for a growth spurt.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 yes I think they're trying to stimulate more milk. My babies usually only do it when they're cluster feeding trying to build up the supply for a growth spurt.

Yeah she does it a lot when cluster feeding or before I switch her to the other side on a regular feed. I have to always check if there’s more milk before I switch her because she’ll start head butting me, but if I give my boobs a squeeze I’ll shoot milk across the room haha so I know there’s still milk there.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Even tho H has always been formula fed (not through choice) he used to headbutt my boobs and root alot when he was newborn. He stopped doing it around 3 months old. 
I unfortunately cudnt breast feed because of all the meds I'm on. I really wanted to as well. 
When my milk came In I felt so Sad.


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Even tho H has always been formula fed (not through choice) he used to headbutt my boobs and root alot when he was newborn. He stopped doing it around 3 months old.
> I unfortunately cudnt breast feed because of all the meds I'm on. I really wanted to as well.
> When my milk came In I felt so Sad.

I’m sorry you couldn’t breastfeed when you wanted to... even though I do believe that formula can keep baby just as healthy as breastmilk I think I would also be very sad if I couldn’t breastfeed.


----------



## Teafor2

Is anyone else’s baby rolling onto their side during sleep? I put her on her back, but she keeps rolling onto her right side. I know it increases the risk of SIDS which I have been maybe a little over concerned about being a first time mom.


----------



## Rach87

I think this is the longest I’ve gone without coming on here since i started ttc this one. Anyway, Sadie is 8 weeks old already! She smiles up a storm, coo’s and chit chats. She loves her big bro and sis so much! Shes rolled from tummy to back a few times. Cant wait to see her sweet little personality keep growing. Its funny I kept hearing how going from 2 to 3 kids was the worst and hardest. Its actually been the easiest transition out of all 3!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I found the transition from 2 to 3 much easier than 1 to 2 also. I’m gutted at just how fast time is going! 2 months old next week! I can’t have anymore babies now and I think it’s hitting me how fast it all goes :( 

I hope everyone is well x


----------



## kmpreston

IsabellaJayne said:


> I found the transition from 2 to 3 much easier than 1 to 2 also. I’m gutted at just how fast time is going! 2 months old next week! I can’t have anymore babies now and I think it’s hitting me how fast it all goes :(
> 
> I hope everyone is well x

I am very much feeling the hit of not being able to have anymore babies!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
I really wish I was aloud to breastfeed. Poor little man has has so many issues with colic and reflux. He's much better now but when his colic and reflux was bad I just kept feeling guilty because cudnt give him the good stuff. 
Hes only 13lbs now at 5 months. He should be 16lbs or over by now. He's dropped weight but he is not sleeping well at the moment because he has eczema on his face. Got cream now from the doctors so hoping that will clear it. He keeps itching at it. Bless him. 
I worry about SIDS all the time. 
Unfortunately when u become a mum.u never stop worrying even when they are 18 u still worry. 
Just make sure she has no blankets near her or anything near her face so if she is on her side nothing is there to block her breathing.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> I think this is the longest I’ve gone without coming on here since i started ttc this one. Anyway, Sadie is 8 weeks old already! She smiles up a storm, coo’s and chit chats. She loves her big bro and sis so much! Shes rolled from tummy to back a few times. Cant wait to see her sweet little personality keep growing. Its funny I kept hearing how going from 2 to 3 kids was the worst and hardest. Its actually been the easiest transition out of all 3!
> 
> View attachment 1105993
> View attachment 1105994
> View attachment 1105995


Oh Rach she is gorgeous hon. I found transitioning fom 2 to 3 easy too.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So sorry to those that can't have anymore that must be hard.
I really wud love anther baby and we are gonna try but I know it will have to be my last because I'm a old lady now (42)
Will definitely be bitter sweet knowing I will never be pregnant and have a bump again.
So blessed to have what I already have' but knowing I'm coming to the end of my fertile years is so sad.
Don't even know if it will happen again
Hopefully it will.
It's so also crazy how fast time goes. I can't believe my little man is 5 months old and will be 6 months on 5th March. 
Crazy


----------



## Suggerhoney

How are u all doing ladies and how are those cute babies?


----------



## Teafor2

We are doing good here! I can’t believe how much she is growing. At her last check she was 9lb 13oz already! She has also gotten better at spending time on the floor, which I’m really happy about since she used to hate it. But she has been boycotting tummy time lately. She doesn’t cry, just turns her head and sucks her hands instead of lifting her head up. It doesn’t matter if I lay down to talk to her or hold something in front of her, she’d just rather relax haha.


----------



## Rach87

@Lucy3 it probably is related to lupus. It has to do with hormones, which also affects lupus so I’m sure there has to be some correlation. I couldnt believe how little info there was on it either! I thought I was just a horrible mom bc I HATED nursing and got so anxious/depressed everytime. Then it hit me when I was pumping at 4am when my dd was around 5 months and sleeping through the night - why am I still feeling so anxious and awful when Im not even breastfeeding, just pumping?! So I googled that and there was only 1 site. I brought it up to my OB and she had no clue what I was talking about :( Thankfully it seems to be more researched bc this time my OB knew exactly what I meant when I said it. Once I knew I wasnt the worst mom ever and I had no control over the feelings it made it much easier to deal with. Ive had it each time but not as severe (I think the massive oversupply with my first exacerbated it to the 10th degree) 

I wonder if some women get misdiagnosed with PPD when its really DMER. If I didn't know any better I would've thought it was ppd. I never wanted to hurt myself or baby but definitely had bad anxiety while nursing and in between dreading the next feed. 

sorry you have to deal with it too :(


----------



## Rach87

Some baby spam of my 2 month old. I cant believe Im saying it but more babies does sound amazing, Sadie has been such a treat and imagining being surrounded by a football teams worth of my children in 15 years would be a dream - but Im past the point already where I wanted to be done having babies, and I dont think my body could handle it again. That being said, I feel 100% complete and content. :cloud9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> We are doing good here! I can’t believe how much she is growing. At her last check she was 9lb 13oz already! She has also gotten better at spending time on the floor, which I’m really happy about since she used to hate it. But she has been boycotting tummy time lately. She doesn’t cry, just turns her head and sucks her hands instead of lifting her head up. It doesn’t matter if I lay down to talk to her or hold something in front of her, she’d just rather relax haha.


Harley is over 5 months old now and hates being on his front. Be can hold his head up when he is on his front but he doesn't do it for long. But I can hold him in a sitting position and he loves that. 
He's just always hated being on his front. I'm sure he will get to like it when he starts rolling. 




Rach87 said:


> View attachment 1106158
> View attachment 1106159
> Some baby spam of my 2 month old. I cant believe Im saying it but more babies does sound amazing, Sadie has been such a treat and imagining being surrounded by a football teams worth of my children in 15 years would be a dream - but Im past the point already where I wanted to be done having babies, and I dont think my body could handle it again. That being said, I feel 100% complete and content. :cloud9:



Hello cutie pie. She is so cute hon. 
I was definitely getting broody again from when Harley was still really young. But I'm not so bad now. But we definitely will try again. 

Here is my little man now. He will be 6 months old on 5th March and he weighs 13lbs.


----------



## Teafor2

Question for ladies that had a vaginal birth: how long did it take for all of your swelling and things to resolve? I’m 5 weeks postpartum and still a bit swollen and sore. It’s not where my episiotomy was, but more like the top my my vulva. I’m starting to wonder if her head bruised a bone or something on the way out. Or is it par for the course to have swelling last this long?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> Question for ladies that had a vaginal birth: how long did it take for all of your swelling and things to resolve? I’m 5 weeks postpartum and still a bit swollen and sore. It’s not where my episiotomy was, but more like the top my my vulva. I’m starting to wonder if her head bruised a bone or something on the way out. Or is it par for the course to have swelling last this long?


I had terrible swelling after my 3rd baby. Can't remember how long it lasted tho.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 I dont remember honestly. I know my suture line was sensitive until around 6 1/2 weeks, but cant remember excessive swelling. My delivery was so insanely fast though Im not sure anything had time to get swollen lol


----------



## Rach87

Little Harley is so stinkin cute @Suggerhoney !


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Little Harley is so stinkin cute @Suggerhoney !


Awwwww Thanks Rach. He is such a sweetheart. He's so happy and laughs and smiles alot. Makes me melt.


----------



## Teafor2

Anyone else suffering with insomnia? I had one or two tricky nights falling asleep even though baby was sleeping, but last night was really bad. Not only was she waking every hour, but in between I would just lay wide awake unable to fall asleep. I’m feeling absolute crap today and I’m alone with her for a week while dh works in Austria. I’m really hoping it’s just a bad night and not the start of postnatal depression or something. I know I’m high risk for it so I’m trying to be very aware.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I suffer terrible insomnia hon. It sucks.


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> I suffer terrible insomnia hon. It sucks.

She went back to her regular 2 hour feeding intervals so I was actually able to sleep in between last night. Feeling tired but way better today.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 Ive always had insomnia and its always worse when dh is working (he has 24 hr shifts). So yea baby will be sleeping and Im just….awake. It really sucks especially when you finally fall asleep and then baby is up for their next feed. Thankfully lately I only have trouble falling asleep in the beginning of night and just when dh is away. Otherwise I would be a walking zombie with my other kids lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Gosh 24 hours shifts that's hard going Rach


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney yea it can be pretty rough sometimes. Hes gone 24, then sometimes needs to come home and sleep a few hours. Then has to cram and get 2 days worth of errands/tasks done, then back to work the next morning for 24. The upside is he gets a nice amount of days off too which balances it out. But I can fully sympathize with single mommas. :sleep::coffee:


----------



## Rach87

A couple recent pics


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> A couple recent pics
> 
> View attachment 1106631
> View attachment 1106632

Oh definitely I really take my hat off to single mums. 
Awwwww Rach ure kids are all so cute. Gorgeous photo. 
I keep wandering if I do fall pregnant what will the gender be.
I have a gut feeling it will be a girl but tbh I'm really not bothered. Will just feel very blessed to be pregnant again especially at my age. 
I'm off birth control now and it feels so good. Those pills really messed with my cycles


----------



## Teafor2

Does anyone have experience with a baby having torticollis? I think my daughter may have it (seeing paediatrician next week). She will only turn her head to the right and is very resistant to looking to the left at all. I’ve also noticed that during tummy time she now holds her head lopsided and doesn’t want to use the muscles on the right side of her neck. We have done our best to encourage her to look left, hold her in way to encourage those muscles to stretch, etc but it doesn’t seem to be helping. I’m worried it’s starting to effect her development now as she uses her right arm (the one she looks at) much more than the left, which she mostly keeps down by her side when playing in her play gym.


----------



## Rach87

Yes my first dd had it and this one started to go that way but I was able to correct it quick. Basically just encourage them to turn the opposite way as much as possible. My best advice was to try and move their head the opposite way during napping. Sadie likes to sleep upright over my shoulder so its easy to do once shes out. Hold them in the arm that kind of forces them to look the other way. Do it gradually as their muscles are tight on the one side. Took a couple weeks with my first but she was older when we had it checked. This one it took about a week. Try to have everything on the tighter side. Toys, tv, yourself. Dont stress about it. With my first they recommended I roll a wash cloth and tuck it on her favored side during sleep(in crib on back) and it will prevent them from turning that way in their sleep. I would tape it or put a band around it otherwise it will just unroll lol. It kept scooting out from under her head for me but figured Id pass it along anyway. Some light massage might help to loosen the tighter side, but I guess check with your Peds first.


----------



## erher

DD home at last


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 Thanks for all of the advice! We have actually been doing everything you suggested other than the rolled towel at bed (we use one during the day) and we are seeing some improvement, although she definitely still prefers the right. If I reposition her head while she sleeps she just moves it right back. 

@erher Congratulations on bringing baby girl home! She is beautiful! Those eyes!


----------



## Rach87

So great shes home @erher ! Look at those beautiful eyes!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@eher
So happy she is finally home hon. She is beautiful and I love all her hair


----------



## Rach87

3 months already! Time sure is flying. Shes just a total sweetheart and soooo loveable. She’s not the easiest baby but is a real charmer. Some
Recent pics. Hows everyone else? Need more baby spam in here its too quiet!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

3 months old on Wednesday 
She did her first giggle today. She’s mostly chilled, sleeps all night but she can be really hard work in the day time. Very testing. I hope you’re all well

beautiful babies :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Oh I love the one with the sunglasses haha. She is just so cute hon. Can't believe these babies are 3 months already. Why does it go so quickly:(


@IsabellaJayne 
She is gorgeous hon.


----------



## Lucy3

Aww love the baby spam! Gorgeous little poppets. Hope all the mamas are doing well x


----------



## Teafor2

We were 2 months old yesterday and she is an absolute sweetheart, though not the best sleeper. We’ve had a handful of 4 hour stretches at night but those are rare and she is mostly still eating every 2.5 hours (or less after 3 am) through the night. It’s doing her good though as she’s already nearly 11lbs! 

She has also decided that during the daytime she is only taking 30 minute naps, so I spend a lot of time trying to get her back to sleep. Despite all that she’s a super smiley baby and will try to charm you out of naps with smiles and coos. Her dad has been tricked a couple times and then she’s miserable and crying 5 minutes later. 

We took her to a wedding yesterday, which was our first big family outing and she was an absolute dream. She was so interested in all the people and activity and when I put her down in the stroller she slept 2.5 hours, which she hasn’t done during the day since she was 5 weeks old. 

We are also getting better at tummy time and she has started sometimes reaching for her toys when laying down. The other day she accidentally got a hold of one that was low hanging and was able to bring it to her mouth. She was so happy about it haha

So good to read everyone’s updates and see all the cute babies! Sorry I never post photos. I don’t even post photos of her face on my social media other than my stories for close friends on Instagram.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> We were 2 months old yesterday and she is an absolute sweetheart, though not the best sleeper. We’ve had a handful of 4 hour stretches at night but those are rare and she is mostly still eating every 2.5 hours (or less after 3 am) through the night. It’s doing her good though as she’s already nearly 11lbs!
> 
> She has also decided that during the daytime she is only taking 30 minute naps, so I spend a lot of time trying to get her back to sleep. Despite all that she’s a super smiley baby and will try to charm you out of naps with smiles and coos. Her dad has been tricked a couple times and then she’s miserable and crying 5 minutes later.
> 
> We took her to a wedding yesterday, which was our first big family outing and she was an absolute dream. She was so interested in all the people and activity and when I put her down in the stroller she slept 2.5 hours, which she hasn’t done during the day since she was 5 weeks old.
> 
> We are also getting better at tummy time and she has started sometimes reaching for her toys when laying down. The other day she accidentally got a hold of one that was low hanging and was able to bring it to her mouth. She was so happy about it haha
> 
> So good to read everyone’s updates and see all the cute babies! Sorry I never post photos. I don’t even post photos of her face on my social media other than my stories for close friends on Instagram.

Awww she sounds so adorable hon.


----------



## Tasha36089

Hi girls, haven’t logged in for ages so just had a little catch up. Loving all the cute baby pics. 
Cason is 15 weeks now, it’s just going way too fast.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Hi girls, haven’t logged in for ages so just had a little catch up. Loving all the cute baby pics.
> Cason is 15 weeks now, it’s just going way too fast.
> 
> View attachment 1106993
> View attachment 1106994


Thats flown hon but oh my what a little cutie. How are you doing ?


----------



## Rach87

Gorgeous babies! @Tasha36089 @IsabellaJayne 

thanks @Suggerhoney :friends:

@Teafor2 my first was like that! She literally did not take a day time nap the first 6 months of life. Ugh! She was sooooo hard. I swear our rocking chair had a permanent butt print in it from me sitting in it all day trying to get her to sleep. Lol 

@Lucy3 thanks! Doing well :cloud9: How are you? Cant believe you're well into 2nd tri already!


----------



## Teafor2

Ugh seriously stressing over here. Dh is sick with either covid again or flu and our little girl is only 10 weeks old. Honestly I’m hoping it’s covid since she should have plenty of antibodies still from when I was sick in my pregnancy. He’s been exposed a lot at work since he’s a teacher and his kids have been getting sick and they don’t do masks anymore here in schools. His covid test was negative yesterday, but last time it took his test a couple days to be positive.

Baby has been okay, but a bit fussy and extra sleepy. I can still get smiles and she still plays when awake. She slept her first 6 hour stretch last night and I’m not sure if it’s a coincidence or her little body fighting a virus. I’ve been checking her temperature and right now it’s 99.2, which I’ve read for newborns is still okay. She’s also been feeding well, which makes me feel better that at least she’s getting antibodies from my breast milk. Just hoping I stay healthy so I can take care of her whether she gets sicker or not.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> Ugh seriously stressing over here. Dh is sick with either covid again or flu and our little girl is only 10 weeks old. Honestly I’m hoping it’s covid since she should have plenty of antibodies still from when I was sick in my pregnancy. He’s been exposed a lot at work since he’s a teacher and his kids have been getting sick and they don’t do masks anymore here in schools. His covid test was negative yesterday, but last time it took his test a couple days to be positive.
> 
> Baby has been okay, but a bit fussy and extra sleepy. I can still get smiles and she still plays when awake. She slept her first 6 hour stretch last night and I’m not sure if it’s a coincidence or her little body fighting a virus. I’ve been checking her temperature and right now it’s 99.2, which I’ve read for newborns is still okay. She’s also been feeding well, which makes me feel better that at least she’s getting antibodies from my breast milk. Just hoping I stay healthy so I can take care of her whether she gets sicker or not.


Oh no hon. Are u in the UK. So many colds and coughs going around at the moment.
I will say when I had covid back in January I was testing negative for 2 days even tho I new I had it because I felt terrible. Then on day 3 boom it lit up like a Christmas tree. 

Hope u manage to stay well hon. Hope little lady is better soon. Yay for the 6 hour night sleep hopefully a sign she is starting to go through. 
Harley Is sleeping way better now. 
Has last feed at 10pm and then goes to sleep and wakes around 6am.


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no hon. Are u in the UK. So many colds and coughs going around at the moment.
> I will say when I had covid back in January I was testing negative for 2 days even tho I new I had it because I felt terrible. Then on day 3 boom it lit up like a Christmas tree.
> 
> Hope u manage to stay well hon. Hope little lady is better soon. Yay for the 6 hour night sleep hopefully a sign she is starting to go through.
> Harley Is sleeping way better now.
> Has last feed at 10pm and then goes to sleep and wakes around 6am.

Thanks! Wow you have such a great little sleeper!

Dh’s covid test was negative again yesterday but he still has a fever, so I’m thinking flu? For now I still feel fine and I’m hoping it stays that way, but I know it can take a couple days. I did have the flu shot but I’ve heard it’s shit this year. 

Baby seems to be a bit better, but definitely still sleepy and wanting to feed often. She has been overall happier this morning though and more willing for me to put her down to play. She did 3 hour stretches all night which is still longer than she usually sleeps so thinking she’s still not 100%. I feel like my milk production has been in overdrive so I guess my body is doing it’s best to keep her healthy!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> Thanks! Wow you have such a great little sleeper!
> 
> Dh’s covid test was negative again yesterday but he still has a fever, so I’m thinking flu? For now I still feel fine and I’m hoping it stays that way, but I know it can take a couple days. I did have the flu shot but I’ve heard it’s shit this year.
> 
> Baby seems to be a bit better, but definitely still sleepy and wanting to feed often. She has been overall happier this morning though and more willing for me to put her down to play. She did 3 hour stretches all night which is still longer than she usually sleeps so thinking she’s still not 100%. I feel like my milk production has been in overdrive so I guess my body is doing it’s best to keep her healthy!

Ure doing amazing hon. I wasn't aloud to breastfeed due to my meds.
I did breastfeed my older ones but never lasted very long. The longest I lasted was 4 weeks which I know is so lame but I had cracked bleeding nipples so had to stop.
I take my hat off to those of you that manage to keep breast feeding because it isn't easy.

Sound like ure DH has flu hon or a nasty cold virus.

Me and DH have awful colds. I spent Sunday in bed because I felt so bad. Thought I had covid again but tested negative.
Feeling a bit better today but still not 100%.

Also we're ttc so it's just so typical to get sick around ovulating.
But I'm cd14 today and still waiting for Ovulation.
We've only been trying for 2 cycles and it's already driving me crazy lol:rofl:


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Ure doing amazing hon. I wasn't aloud to breastfeed due to my meds.
> I did breastfeed my older ones but never lasted very long. The longest I lasted was 4 weeks which I know is so lame but I had cracked bleeding nipples so had to stop.
> I take my hat off to those of you that manage to keep breast feeding because it isn't easy.
> 
> Sound like ure DH has flu hon or a nasty cold virus.
> 
> Me and DH have awful colds. I spent Sunday in bed because I felt so bad. Thought I had covid again but tested negative.
> Feeling a bit better today but still not 100%.
> 
> Also we're ttc so it's just so typical to get sick around ovulating.
> But I'm cd14 today and still waiting for Ovulation.
> We've only been trying for 2 cycles and it's already driving me crazy lol:rofl:

Baby seems to be doing better than she was, although she never really seemed too bad. Dh still has a fever, but his temperature is starting to go down even though he still feels horrible. I do have a stuffy and runny nose today, but I think it may just be allergies as everything here is starting to bloom.

Sorry to hear you have been sick as well, hope you get better soon! And good luck with the ttc... I can’t even imagine ttc soon. I still have pain and pressure down below from my birth!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope ure OK hon. 
Thanks. I got my peak opk today on cd18 so should O tomorrow. 
Very late this cycle but think it was down to macca. I've stopped it now. 
If we fall this cycle my due date will be Christmas day lol. 

Aww bless ya hon. I'm all healed now and 7 months pp. 
So all good


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Hope ure OK hon.
> Thanks. I got my peak opk today on cd18 so should O tomorrow.
> Very late this cycle but think it was down to macca. I've stopped it now.
> If we fall this cycle my due date will be Christmas day lol.
> 
> Aww bless ya hon. I'm all healed now and 7 months pp.
> So all good

We are doing well! Baby and I never really got sick. She was just sleepy and cranky and breastfed a bunch for a few days. She has been grabbing at her left ear since then though, so we’re taking her to the paediatrician just to rule out an ear infection. When I was little I got them frequently due to having small ear canals, and while we were in the hospital they told us her ear canals were too small to check her hearing, so I wouldn’t be surprised if she is prone to them like I was.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> We are doing well! Baby and I never really got sick. She was just sleepy and cranky and breastfed a bunch for a few days. She has been grabbing at her left ear since then though, so we’re taking her to the paediatrician just to rule out an ear infection. When I was little I got them frequently due to having small ear canals, and while we were in the hospital they told us her ear canals were too small to check her hearing, so I wouldn’t be surprised if she is prone to them like I was.

Bless her. I used to suffer with them too and all my kids have had them. Harley hasn't yet but my others have.


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Bless her. I used to suffer with them too and all my kids have had them. Harley hasn't yet but my others have.

Turns out she is fine.. just a coincidence that she has discovered her ear right after being sick :D


----------



## Skye75

Hi guys!! sorry I've been MIA, had a crappy internet connection for awhile hopefully it will be sorted next week. 

Hope all is well with everyone, I will try catch up on what's been happening! 

Kyzer is now 4 months and a couple of weeks old. Has discovered how to roll back to front in his swaddle this week which = heart attack for me!! Have had to purchase a new sleep suit thing instead of the swaddle ( love to dream one) and he is now choosing to sleep on his side or back. Argh!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hi ladies I thought I would come on and give an update on abigail.
Abigail is now 4 months and 2 weeks old she is sleeping through the night and has been doing this since she was 2 months old abigail is always smiling giggling and loves her baths here is a picture of abigail


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> Turns out she is fine.. just a coincidence that she has discovered her ear right after being sick :D


Haha oh typical lol, glad she is ok and just found new play things lol:haha:






Skye75 said:


> Hi guys!! sorry I've been MIA, had a crappy internet connection for awhile hopefully it will be sorted next week.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone, I will try catch up on what's been happening!
> 
> Kyzer is now 4 months and a couple of weeks old. Has discovered how to roll back to front in his swaddle this week which = heart attack for me!! Have had to purchase a new sleep suit thing instead of the swaddle ( love to dream one) and he is now choosing to sleep on his side or back. Argh!


great to hear from you hon. Glad all is going well. Can’t believe all these babies are coming up to 5 months old that has flown. Harley is 7 months now and I just can’t believe it. We are TTC again I’m 6dpo so waiting to test but not feeling it tbh, hope ure well<3




Sarah Pearce said:


> Hi ladies I thought I would come on and give an update on abigail.
> Abigail is now 4 months and 2 weeks old she is sleeping through the night and has been doing this since she was 2 months old abigail is always smiling giggling and loves her baths here is a picture of abigail
> 
> View attachment 1107680


Ahhhhhh Abigail is beautiful <3


----------



## mouse_chicky

Loving the baby updates!
Little Aaron is grooving right along at 11 weeks, I guess I should say 2 1/2 months. Smiling and giggling despite still fighting colic and reflux.
I think the flu is going through my family this week; I hope it's not covid again. Everyone is all stuffy with fevers. Even little bit has been feverish off and on, and his little voice is scratchy. It's been 3 days, so I might take him to the doctor tomorrow. That time of year. Speaking of which, we've been having snow flurries! It's supposed to be spring!
Good luck ttc, @Suggerhoney!
Glad your crew is feeling better @Teafor2 !


----------



## Teafor2

Love seeing the updates! 

@mouse_chicky Hopefully you all feel better soon as well! 

@Sarah Pearce So nice to hear an update! I am seriously jealous of the sleep you are getting! 

Any tips for this 4 month sleep regression? I think it is hitting us early. She’s been getting up 6 times a night for the past week plus still only doing 30-50 minute naps! I know they say put them to sleep drowsy but awake, but I feel like she’s still too young for that. I can’t bring myself to let her fuss alone in her crib. Even if I’m next to her soothing her I feel like she must be wondering why I won’t pick her up when she’s upset :(


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Teafor2 said:


> Love seeing the updates!
> 
> @mouse_chicky Hopefully you all feel better soon as well!
> 
> @Teafor2 all of our children have been wonderful sleeping through the night from 2 months old
> 
> @Sarah Pearce So nice to hear an update! I am seriously jealous of the sleep you are getting!
> 
> Any tips for this 4 month sleep regression? I think it is hitting us early. She’s been getting up 6 times a night for the past week plus still only doing 30-50 minute naps! I know they say put them to sleep drowsy but awake, but I feel like she’s still too young for that. I can’t bring myself to let her fuss alone in her crib. Even if I’m next to her soothing her I feel like she must be wondering why I won’t pick her up when she’s upset :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

mouse_chicky said:


> Loving the baby updates!
> Little Aaron is grooving right along at 11 weeks, I guess I should say 2 1/2 months. Smiling and giggling despite still fighting colic and reflux.
> I think the flu is going through my family this week; I hope it's not covid again. Everyone is all stuffy with fevers. Even little bit has been feverish off and on, and his little voice is scratchy. It's been 3 days, so I might take him to the doctor tomorrow. That time of year. Speaking of which, we've been having snow flurries! It's supposed to be spring!
> Good luck ttc, @Suggerhoney!
> Glad your crew is feeling better @Teafor2 !
> 
> View attachment 1107696


He is gorgeous and I love how u call him little bit that so so cute. Sorry about the illnesses I really hope it isn’t covid. 


@Teafor2 
Yikes the 4 month sleep regression sucks. My almost 3 year old had it bad. He had been going through the night for weeks and then 4 months I was back up in the night and feeding him at 2am. It last about 3 weeks I think and then he was fine. 

Harley had it too but wasn’t as bad and lasted and 2 weeks. 

I hope it passes soon hon. It’s definitely not fun.


----------



## Rach87

Been MIA lately. Just got over leap 4 about a week ago and oh my was it a doozy. 4 weeks of straight screaming/crying. But thankfully she’s back to her happy smiley self. Im still so exhausted from it though as she was up all night for weeks. But baby girl is now 4 months(and a week) and weather is trying to warm up here in Michigan. Cant wait for summer!

@Teafor2 unfortunately theres not much to do for sleep regression. Just make sure to keep the same routine as best you can. Keep lights very low, dont play with/talk to baby in the night. Just snuggle with them and feed when they need it. 

adorable pics mamas! Love the updates

Sadie had her first chiropractic appt last week. She absolutely hates the car seat(was loads worse during the leap) so figured I’d attempt an adjustment to see if maybe her back is tight causing discomfort. Thankful I did as Dr said her entire left side was super tight. Makes sense as she always hated my right side, I figured it was my forceful letdown but after the adjustment/massage shes feeding/napping happily on her left side. She has another one this week and once shes looser we’ll go down to once monthly. Definitely wish I wouldve done it for my son - he was even worse in the car as a baby. Poor bubber.

Loving being a mama of 3 :cloud9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi Rach yes that first leap can be rough. Glad she is over it now and back her smiley self. I absolutely love the photos and that one with the sun glasses on is so darn cute. It’s been hot here in England was 23c today. Think that’s about 70 something f. 
My friend who is a Christian lives in Michigan it’s very beautiful there.


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney Haha my baby must be a horrible sleeper because an amazing night for her is only getting up twice. Last night she was up 6 times and then from 6-7 am she was in bed with me and would only stay asleep as long as my hand was on her chest.

@Rach87 It’s encouraging to know that if we just keep up good routines it should pass! We’ve had a very consistent nighttime routine since she was 2 weeks old and I have a great little night light for night feeds, so hopefully once she’s ready we can go back to some longer stretches of sleep. So glad the adjustment helped your baby girl! Maybe we should do the same to help with her preference for looking right. Also glad to hear she is back to her happy self after her leap. Is it the same as the 4 month sleep regression or something different?

She has started to reach out to take toys you hand to her now and will shake them around and bring them to her mouth, so at least I know all this lack of sleep I’m getting is a sign her little brain is growing!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hi ladies I am not on here very often but I am 2dpo and I am getting a stitch and pulling sensation from my right ovary what could it be


----------



## Teafor2

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hi ladies I am not on here very often but I am 2dpo and I am getting a stitch and pulling sensation from my right ovary what could it be

This is what my ovulation pain feels like... at least it did pre pregnancy. I haven’t gotten my cycle back yet.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 

the 4 month leap is the worst. Maybe that’s what is happening with ure little one. I hope it passes soon. But I love it how she only sleeps with ure hand on her chest that’s adorable.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 most babies don’t sleep through the night until they’re a bit older. Some people just get lucky. S is up a minimum of 2 times a night. She feeds every 3 hours around the clock. Sometimes at night she’ll go 4 in between. There have been many (like 85% of nights) where she’s up every 15-30 min. She just started going back to up just twice a night a couple nights ago. My body doesn’t know what to do with 3 hours of straight sleep lol


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 most babies don’t sleep through the night until they’re a bit older. Some people just get lucky. S is up a minimum of 2 times a night. She feeds every 3 hours around the clock. Sometimes at night she’ll go 4 in between. There have been many (like 85% of nights) where she’s up every 15-30 min. She just started going back to up just twice a night a couple nights ago. My body doesn’t know what to do with 3 hours of straight sleep lol

Thanks.. yeah we have 3 wake ups a night minimum. Last night she was up 6 times though (not sure why) so I’m hoping tonight will be better again. She’s getting her first vaccinations tomorrow and I’m feeling so nervous about it. I’m just really hoping she won’t have any side effects.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww T I really hope she won’t get side effects. Harley was clingy after his and had a fever. With the 2nd lot of vaccines he was ok but the 3rd lot he has a fever and was off for about 3 days.
I hope she starts sleeping through soon.


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww T I really hope she won’t get side effects. Harley was clingy after his and had a fever. With the 2nd lot of vaccines he was ok but the 3rd lot he has a fever and was off for about 3 days.
> I hope she starts sleeping through soon.

She was okay. Clingy and cranky but no fever, just a bit of a higher temperature (37.5). She got a rash for a couple hours as well, but it passed. She was up a lot to feed last night and today she has been fine, but not 100% herself yet. Still clingy and sleepy.


----------



## Teafor2

Ugh our baby girl broke out in hives today. 2 paediatricians have told us it’s an allergic reaction to her vaccines. She’s fine now and the rashes have gone on their own, but we will need to watch her closely over the next few days and be careful with her vaccinations in the future.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no poor baby girl


----------



## Suggerhoney

How is she doing now love


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 poor little babe. Hope they cleared fast. Vaccines are scary - you have no clue how they’ll react. Thankfully my 1st only ever got a welt where she got her MMR so we didnt give her the second dose. 

Ms S is over 5 months now! Crazy how fast its all going. My 1st is almost done with first grade and my heart just cant handle it!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 poor little babe. Hope they cleared fast. Vaccines are scary - you have no clue how they’ll react. Thankfully my 1st only ever got a welt where she got her MMR so we didnt give her the second dose.
> 
> Ms S is over 5 months now! Crazy how fast its all going. My 1st is almost done with first grade and my heart just cant handle it!!


It’s scary how fast it goes. Harley will be 9 months in 2 weeks and I can’t believe it. We’re be celebrating his first birthday b4 we know it.
We are still ttc and on cycle 4 now. Forgot how crappy all the waiting was sigh.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyone is ok?
Can't believe how fast time is going!!!
I'm missing sleep, ds is a nightmare, we completely co sleep now, he's now refusing a bottle, tried so many, tried formula and he's like no chance momma, give me boobie :lol:


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hi ladies I can't believe it is 6 months since abigail was born time is going to quick and I wish we could slow the time down.

As I said abigail is now 6 months of age she is rolling over smiling laughing she is also on solid food she is so amazing bearing in mind she was 5 weeks premature she sleeps all through the night only wakes up if she has a dirty nappy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hope everyone is ok?
> Can't believe how fast time is going!!!
> I'm missing sleep, ds is a nightmare, we completely co sleep now, he's now refusing a bottle, tried so many, tried formula and he's like no chance momma, give me boobie :lol:


Hahaha sorry about the sleepless nights love but had to laugh at the No chance momma give me boobie lol. I hope he starts sleeping better soon. Will he not go in a cot at all hon? 




Sarah Pearce said:


> Hi ladies I can't believe it is 6 months since abigail was born time is going to quick and I wish we could slow the time down.
> 
> As I said abigail is now 6 months of age she is rolling over smiling laughing she is also on solid food she is so amazing bearing in mind she was 5 weeks premature she sleeps all through the night only wakes up if she has a dirty nappy.
> 
> View attachment 1108875

Ahhh there she is little cutie pie. Harleys best friend. <3


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Suggerhoney said:


> Hahaha sorry about the sleepless nights love but had to laugh at the No chance momma give me boobie lol. I hope he starts sleeping better soon. Will he not go in a cot at all hon?
> 
> @Suggerhoney they might be love bird when they get older lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh there she is little cutie pie. Harleys best friend. <3


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @xxmyheartxx I can sympathize with the no sleep situation. Its so hard. This little one is not an easy baby either. She’s still in a bassinet next to my bedside but is rapidly outgrowing it. Not looking forward to having to get up out of bed and across the hall every time she fusses. That said, she has slept the night through the last 2 nights but also has a cold. She slept through a couple nights when she had a cold a couple months back, but then went back to up a ton. I’m hoping this is a new routine and not just because she’s sick. Ugh. She is a snuggly butt and smiles all day long (in between her screaming demands) lol

seriously though, how are we at the 6 month mark already?!??

Hope you all are doing well


----------



## Rach87

Yep. Not a new routine. She did NOT sleep through last night. One day……

however little diva got her first tooth today!!! Yay for her, not for my boobolas. Anyone elses littles have teefers?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay for first tooth.
Harley doesn’t have any yet but he is dribbling a lot so pretty sure he is teething.
How you doing Rach?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ds4 cut his 1st tooth 2 weeks ago, the top 2 are so close as well @Rach87 

Sorry it wasn't a new routine, hopefully it won't be long until we will be getting some sleep!


----------



## Rach87

So she actually cut TWO teeth! Seriously no wonder she was such a cow lately. Poor babe. Trying to stay positive lol so focusing on the fact shes barely spitting up anymore! Went from using around 20 bibs a day to maybe 2. Now its just all drool but I can handle that. She’s starting to be able to stay sitting for a few seconds at a time now. Older brother and sister are so in love and excited for her to be able to play more with them. Still havent started any foods yet, probably will try in the next couple weeks, for now she’s content being a boob monster


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww all these toothypegs popping up so cute.
Harley is still a gummy bear lol.
But is cranky so pretty sure one or 2 will pop out soon.


----------



## Teafor2

So good to hear updates!

@xxmyheartxx Our baby also refuses the bottle so I’m right there with you. She also refuses the pacifier now and stopped sucking her thumb so I am the only comfort!

Also over here with little sleep... she’s still getting up every 2.5-3 hours through the night. I went and bought blackout curtains today because she thinks wake up time is as soon as light comes through the blinds and has been getting up at 5 am.

@Rach87 Our little girl also cut two teeth this past week (of course it happened the week dh was gone for work). On top of that she had her second dose of rotavirus and broke out in hives after her first exposure to peanut butter so it was an interesting couple of days haha. At least she’s a happy baby otherwise so her hard days are manageable.

Otherwise she has been rolling a lot and trying her hardest to crawl (and getting very frustrated that she can’t). She’s so much fun now that her little personality is starting to show! She’s gone up another clothing size as well so she’s in 6-9 month, but she’s just so long and skinny it’s hard to find clothing that fits well. Everything is just baggy on her.


----------

